# The Hydreigon/FrozenIndignation Pony thread



## ars25 (Apr 6, 2011)

love my spam army of i hate it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

This brings back memories...spam threads.................btw where did all the other spam threads go?


EDIT: wait a minute....._>.............-_-..................it wasn't this forum................we should have spam threads!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2011)

No, we shouldn't.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

can i challenge you to battle?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2011)

What the....






Whatever.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

*sonido*     


*approaches Vulpes from behind about to pierce his back with my bare hands*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2011)

*idly watches from the shadows as his decoy is put in peril*


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *idly watches from the shadows as his decoy is put in peril*


*watches Vulpes watching his decoy from Vulpes' shadow*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

hehehehe i expect no less from one of GBAtemp's dear "mods"

hahahaha scared are we Vulpes?!?!?




WHERE ARE YOU HIDING!!




*spams cero around the battle field*


----------



## ars25 (Apr 6, 2011)

yay sticky now for more spam mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhghjfgjytdfj
rftyhtyuydfgjutyjhtyitruuyu65iytbumpbumpbump[/color]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2011)

If it was up to me this thread wouldn't have even continued.
You guys just go on without me.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guess what?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

so i can get free EoF posts here?


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 6, 2011)

Somebody stickied it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They used my semen.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 6, 2011)

What is this I dont even


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello guys, I just entered a spam.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah i finished my ava.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

Look at my horse
My horse is amazing
Give it a lick
Mmm - it tastes just like raisins

Have a stroke of its mane
It turns into a plane
And then it turns back again
When you tug on its winkie

Eww that's dirty
Do you think so?
Well I better not show you where
The lemonade is made

Sweet lemonade
Mmm - sweet lemonade
Sweet lemonade
Yeah sweet lemonade

Get on my horse
I'll take you round the universe
And all the other places too
I think you'll find that the universe pretty much covers everything
Shut up woman get on my horse

Get on my horse

---
Look at my horse
My horse is amazing
Give it a lick
Mmm - it tastes just like raisins

Have a stroke of its mane
It turns into a plane
And then it turns back again
When you tug on its winkie

Eww that's dirty
Do you think so?
Well I better not show you where
The lemonade is made

Sweet lemonade
Mmm - sweet lemonade
Sweet lemonade
Yeah sweet lemonade

Get on my horse
I'll take you round the universe
And all the other places too
I think you'll find that the universe pretty much covers everything
Shut up woman get on my horse

Get on my horse

---
Look at my horse
My horse is amazing
Give it a lick
Mmm - it tastes just like raisins

Have a stroke of its mane
It turns into a plane
And then it turns back again
When you tug on its winkie

Eww that's dirty
Do you think so?
Well I better not show you where
The lemonade is made

Sweet lemonade
Mmm - sweet lemonade
Sweet lemonade
Yeah sweet lemonade

Get on my horse
I'll take you round the universe
And all the other places too
I think you'll find that the universe pretty much covers everything
Shut up woman get on my horse

Get on my horse

---
Look at my horse
My horse is amazing
Give it a lick
Mmm - it tastes just like raisins

Have a stroke of its mane
It turns into a plane
And then it turns back again
When you tug on its winkie

Eww that's dirty
Do you think so?
Well I better not show you where
The lemonade is made

Sweet lemonade
Mmm - sweet lemonade
Sweet lemonade
Yeah sweet lemonade

Get on my horse
I'll take you round the universe
And all the other places too
I think you'll find that the universe pretty much covers everything
Shut up woman get on my horse

Get on my horse

---
Look at my horse
My horse is amazing
Give it a lick
Mmm - it tastes just like raisins

Have a stroke of its mane
It turns into a plane
And then it turns back again
When you tug on its winkie

Eww that's dirty
Do you think so?
Well I better not show you where
The lemonade is made

Sweet lemonade
Mmm - sweet lemonade
Sweet lemonade
Yeah sweet lemonade

Get on my horse
I'll take you round the universe
And all the other places too
I think you'll find that the universe pretty much covers everything
Shut up woman get on my horse

Get on my horse

---
Look at my horse
My horse is amazing
Give it a lick
Mmm - it tastes just like raisins

Have a stroke of its mane
It turns into a plane
And then it turns back again
When you tug on its winkie

Eww that's dirty
Do you think so?
Well I better not show you where
The lemonade is made

Sweet lemonade
Mmm - sweet lemonade
Sweet lemonade
Yeah sweet lemonade

Get on my horse
I'll take you round the universe
And all the other places too
I think you'll find that the universe pretty much covers everything
Shut up woman get on my horse

Get on my horse

---


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

nice curry


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

spam bumb bumb bumb bumb bumb where is my sammich i want kake can i help this get stickied too


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 6, 2011)

Download free wholesale Shovel shipping Download ROM ghost trick nds rom from China HongKong
All latest ROM NDS ghost trick nds rom download internet clean rom working
Largest ROM emulatioren ghost trick nds rom Download free
Online nike shop replica Download ROM ghost trick nds rom Quartz
Free online shipping website * invite free download

Ship your NDS ghost trick nds rom Free shipping China Shaingaj Rom Hongkong
Free service Shopping-online
E-hopping Free fast website secure NDS ghost trick nds rom Shop


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ahh, i'm bored. wanna play?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 6, 2011)

Mmm yes i feel loneley please cam to me mmm yes


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

ok cam is on, i send an invite. no face, i'm shy.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 6, 2011)

yyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Download free wholesale Shovel shipping Download ROM ghost trick nds rom from China HongKong
> All latest ROM NDS ghost trick nds rom download internet clean rom working
> Largest ROM emulatioren ghost trick nds rom Download free
> Online nike shop replica Download ROM ghost trick nds rom Quartz
> ...


Thanks for the link the download free, what i also like Download free online.
My number top 4:

5: wholesale shipping chinese free shipping
4: replica watches adidas download here
3: your video
1: NDS ghost trick nds rom Free shipping


----------



## Quincy (Apr 6, 2011)

Edit : WAY too much spam


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Edit : WAY too much spam


post it anyways. i'll read it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 7, 2011)

Grow you're penis 10 inch!
Viakra


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 7, 2011)

Download free online Rolex downloads
Anti spam filter Online translation
Download r4 fix pokemon Here Free
Free NDS r4 fix pokemon Download
Search online Downloads r4 fix pokemon
r4 fix pokemon download site page, free download online


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 7, 2011)

Download free WOOD compabilit from here for R4-pro best flascert 2011 oscar award winner flashfart grow 10 inch vagania in-side pingas for free sign-up for free make survey download crack rom WinRar free Windows 7 for R4 Pro downlaod make moneuy for 3 hour Breaking news! Moms making money on PC 8$ per minute a year ago I didn't have job now i in playboy mansion please download 100% free head-to-suasage p0rn free hentei online download keygen serial HERE


----------



## ars25 (Apr 7, 2011)

man your battle stations you maggots movemovemovemove


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys, whats new?


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2011)

F


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Apr 8, 2011)

QUOTE(Bear Grylls @ Apr 3 2011 said:


> The sun is going down, Better drink my own piss.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 8, 2011)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Bear Grylls @ Apr 3 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > The sun is going down, Better drink my own piss.




















































































































































Wut?


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Apr 8, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> joshua8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 8, 2011)

Marriage material to me...


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 8, 2011)

Offer flash cards for ds memory card,flash card,tablet pc game accessories,Micro SD Card www.nice-cart.com
MX Spam Filter Stop 99.5% of spam 30 day free trial maysoft.com
Mecnova Srl Impianti per la rigenerazione Materie Plastiche e affini www.mecnova.com
Horoscope for all 2011 Claim your Free Reading from this accurate & talented Astrologer now AboutAstro.com/horo
-Google Ads


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Apr 8, 2011)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Bear Grylls @ Apr 3 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > The sun is going down, Better drink my own piss.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## ars25 (Apr 10, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

>







































SPAM


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 10, 2011)

OHAI


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Apr 11, 2011)

isn't spam against the rules?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 11, 2011)

I AM SAUSAGE HEAD

STFU ABOUT THE RULES


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hay men, i wnat r0ms pleaese Pee-Em mi.

-Lamefuck: I luv u! Buy!


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I AM SAUSAGE HEAD
> 
> STFU ABOUT THE RULES


SAUSAGES DON'T HAVE HEADS AND THEY CAN'T TALK AS WELL


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

41L y0uR b45Es aR3 b310o0o0o0on6 2 U5 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLO


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

what bases?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 12, 2011)

Disgusting...


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> isn't spam against the rules?


If spam is against the rules, why is this stickied?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 12, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


corruption.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 12, 2011)

eofsion


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol here is me posting in the spam thread next.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 13, 2011)

warning this post has realy distrubing images 


Spoiler






















































  hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahhahahaahahaahahahahaahahahaahahahahaaha lol have a cookie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hurry before cookie monster eats them he's desprete
[youtube]zsdXmYGFBcU[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 13, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> warning this post has realy distrubing images
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What... The... ****?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 13, 2011)

hi men i wan't to tel u that my book is out nao you can by it and


----------



## ars25 (Apr 14, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr but realy hurry up he will eat them


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum! It's so delicious!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2011)

singing. dancing. time travel.
schmoyoho's Channel
Subscribe  
All
Hometown:Radford, VA
Country:United States
Books:if by books you mean cereal, wheaties.
#32 - Most Subscribed (All Time)
#10 - Most Subscribed (All Time) - Directors
#30 - Most Subscribed (All Time) - Partners
(more)
schmoyés
antoinedodson24

Videos: 41
Channel Views: 2,267,521
Subscribers: 111,525
andrewrosegregory

Videos: 24
Channel Views: 129,502
Subscribers: 44,806
barelypolitical

Videos: 585
Channel Views: 104,855,489
Subscribers: 1,326,255
ImprovEverywhere

Videos: 102
Channel Views: 7,790,009
Subscribers: 726,659
zeldaxlove64

Videos: 76
Channel Views: 15,114,550
Subscribers: 756,835
keeptheheat

Videos: 88
Channel Views: 25,338,623
Subscribers: 559,001
DeStorm

Videos: 170
Channel Views: 10,157,478
Subscribers: 740,677
MichaelAlvaradoMusic

Videos: 15
Channel Views: 24,598
Subscribers: 4,348
stephonlamar

Videos: 31
Channel Views: 9,024
Subscribers: 7,403
OMGFactsOfficial

Videos: 29
Channel Views: 3,209,398
Subscribers: 355,161
TheFineBros

Videos: 174
Channel Views: 4,932,472
Subscribers: 658,315
melodysheep

Videos: 20
Channel Views: 828,558
Subscribers: 74,427
UnculturedProject

Videos: 56
Channel Views: 422,068
Subscribers: 95,824
thegregorybrothers

Videos: 13
Channel Views: 635,410
Subscribers: 76,581
RoomieOfficial

Videos: 13
Channel Views: 180,546
Subscribers: 21,113
RhettandLink

Videos: 261
Channel Views: 7,431,484
Subscribers: 720,709
Subscribers (909478)

cworley...

mikkalt...

gualdhar
see all
Stuff and Things  
iTUNES: http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/the-gregory-brothers/id...

TWITTERS: http://twitter.com/autotunethenews , http://twitter.com/schmoyoho , http://twitter.com/arosegregory , http://twitter.com/followsarahg , http://twitter.com/getsomeevan

FACEBOOK: http://facebook.com/gregorybrothers

SHIRTS: http://www.districtlines.com/Auto-Tune-the-News

OUR SITE: http://thegregorybrothers.com
Recent Activity  

schmoyoho liked a video (3 days ago)

SHAY CARL & TAY ZONDAY talkin' DIGITOUR!! // $8 Tix A...
** Buy $8 Tickets: http://tickets.thedigitour.com ** VIP TIX SOLD OUT

Shay Carl & Tay Zonday talkin' DIGITOUR after April 8th's LIVE STREAM CONC...   more



schmoyoho liked a video (3 days ago)

Dave Days - DigiTour KickOff LIVE @ Google HQ // Want Tix...
** SEE DAVEDAYS LIVE: http://thedigitour.com ** VIP TIX - SOLD OUT

Dave Days playing LIVE at the DigiTour KickOff Live Stream from Google Headquarte...   more



schmoyoho liked a video (1 week ago)

Pranking Your Co Workers - There's an App for That
News anchor gets his co-anchor to sniff and lick an I-pad for April Fools. Fox 5 anchors Raoul Martinez and Shally Zomorodi.

Channel Comments (29251) Refresh

thecartoonremix4 (2 minutes ago)
Hello, I make some cool vids here on youtube.
Check them out.

KFEntertains (16 minutes ago)
Cool Videos Man!!

ItsNickAroo (38 minutes ago)


----------



## .Chris (Apr 15, 2011)

.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 15, 2011)

.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 15, 2011)

i got a job... -_-


----------



## rastsan (Apr 15, 2011)

ah tigris so sexy...
farewell monkat... (maybe)

random poetry

one hope
only hope
hold, and held close to the heart
perfection is the name of this art
only hope one hope
the only hope held close to the heart
life itself
A perfect picture
of that art
with hair of fire
and soul in dire
one whining child
smothered with love 
and the love of hope
faces of anguish
faces drenched, with hope
not too young 
not too old
one family 
the child days old
hope
held 
close to the heart
their hope, her hope

cause I couldn't find what I wrote for my past friends wedding...(she just happened to divorce that man)
sigh...
i gave her a globe cause It was the closest to giving her the world I would ever get....

ahhh dang...


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 15, 2011)

[insert spam]


----------



## Nujui (Apr 15, 2011)

I did a thingy


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

we hav legit proposuls in ur area


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> we hav legit proposuls in ur area


free russian brides
ukraoenion males free shipping
download free online


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! Wanna f*ck with me? I live here in *Kiev*. Free shipping USA only.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


free hot female in your location*Kiev*. Free shipping USA only. sex have


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Head is sexy. Sausage


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

i challage alahjohn to a spam contests


----------



## Ikki (Apr 16, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> i challage alahjohn to a spam contests


You don't know what you're dealing with.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i do hahahaahahaaahahahaahahahahaahahaahsahahaashashaahahahaahahaahahaahahaahahahaaha
ahahahaahaahahahaahaha


----------



## alphenor (Apr 16, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you don't. my bet is on AJ.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to AlanJohn!


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haters =p i'll spam his ass out


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
fffffffffrffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffrffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
f
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

removed half of the f's resson of edit way to muvch spam


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


b(^O^)d


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> u
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> ...


01
told you i'd did it


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b(^O^)d
*inserts useless words*



Spoiler



[title:I'M INVISIBLE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]





You can't see me viewing your profile! Muwahahahahahaha!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

OK I see someone wants to spam with me? Ok.
I'll start.



_Breaking News!_
penises around the world get
laid AND paid and bigger 
10 inch download free
shipping worldwide
USA only Monsters Black, Pocket (U) (cr4ck3rs).nds
download free kissy-kissy ass free
worldwide only shipping hong-kong
shipping sex toy free


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> OK I see someone wants to spam with me? Ok.
> I'll start.
> 
> 
> ...


What... The... Fu**?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

COME ON ars25 SHOW MY YOUR SPAMMIN' SKILLS!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

ars25 is bad eofman


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> COME ON ars25 SHOW MY YOUR SPAMMIN' SKILLS!


He's offline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Waits for him to go online and post here*


----------



## tagzard (Apr 16, 2011)

The ninjas are watching you


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

you guys are using the spam thread wrong. it's supposed to be like a chat-box.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 16, 2011)

but i see no box... and aren't we chatting?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh look ars25 is still writing....
Its probably something big...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

inb4 ars25


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

When ars25 was writing something I thought that he would actually fight me but he cowardly fled whilst I showed my awesomeness.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

who's the hottest chick-temp? :3


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 16, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> who's the hottest chick-temp? :3


See my signature~ ^^ (But you can't have her~ MAH GF!!)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

>_>

we'll just let her choose...


----------



## ars25 (Apr 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> When ars25 was writing something I thought that he would actually fight me but he cowardly fled whilst I showed my awesomeness.


actualy i was fixing some bug 
?????????????????
Eintlik het ek was vaststelling paar fout
në të vërtetë i ishte ndreqim disa bug
?? ?????? ??? ????? ??? ???????
????????? ?? ?????????? ???? ??????????????
h?qiq?t?n i bir hata t?yinat olub
benetan i zen akats batzuk konpontzen
?? ????? ?????? ? ???? ???????? ?????? ???????
???????? ?? ??? ?????????? ????? ??????
En realitat, jo estava arreglant alguns errors
???????????
???????????
Zapravo sam bio popravljaju?i neki bug
Vlastn? jsem byla oprava n?kterých chyb
Jeg var egentlig fastsættelse nogle fejl
Igazából én rögzítési néhány hiba
reyndar ég var að ákveða nokkur padda
sebenarnya saya adalah memperbaiki beberapa bug
iarbhír a bhí mé a shocrú fabht éigin
in realtà stavo fissando alcuni bug
??? ?? ? ?? ??? ??????
Eigenlijk was ik tot vaststelling van een bug
tegelikult olin millega mõned bug
talagang i was fixing ilang bug
Oikeastaan ??olin vahvistamisesta joitakin bug
En fait, je la fixation d'un bug
En realidade, eu estaba arrumando algún erro
???????? ?? ????????? ????? ????????
Eigentlich war ich Festsetzung einige Bug
???? ?????????????? ????? ????????? ????????? bug
aktyèlman mwen te ranje kèk ensèk
????? ????? ???? ??? ?????
?????? ??? ??? ??? ?? ???????? ??
Fixing etiam ego aliquid bug
paties?b? man bija ar ko nosaka dažus k??du
Ties? sakant, buvo nustatyti kai kuri? klaid?
???????? ??? ?????????? ????? ???????
sebenarnya saya adalah memperbaiki beberapa bug
fil-fatt kien i iffissar xi bug
Egentlig var jeg fikse noen bug
?? ???? ?? ?? ??? ???? ?? ?????? ??
W?a?ciwie by?em ustalania niektórych b??dów
Na verdade, eu estava arrumando algum bug
De fapt, am fost de fixare unele bug
?? ????? ???? ? ???? ???????? ?????-?? ??????
??????? ??? ??? ????????? ???? ??????
Vlastne som bola oprava niektorých chýb
pravzaprav sem bil dolo?itvi nekaterih bug
En realidad, yo estaba arreglando algunos errores
Kwa kweli mimi nilikuwa fixing baadhi ya mdudu
Egentligen var jag fastställande lite bugg
??????????????????????????????????
asl?nda ben biraz hata tespit edildi
????????? ? ???? ???????? ????? ???????
??? ??? ??? ?? ????? ???
th?c s? tôi ?ã ???c s?a ch?a m?t s? l?i
mewn gwirionedd i yn gosod rhai bug
?????? ??? ?????? ?????? ?????? ????
same sentence repeated in diffreant idomas
fk even google is a troll type in will alanjohn ever die intogoogle tranlate translate it to vietnamesse tranlase that back to english and see the results


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Eigenlijk was ik tot vaststelling van een bug


Actually i was constituting of a bug


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

Spam Thread = Chat Thread


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't feel like spamming today


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 17, 2011)

this forum has too much spammers >_>
all they care about is spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> this forum has too much spammers >_>
> all they care about is spam spam spam spam spam


This is a "spam thread", y'know?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

Spoiler



Vivamus commodo enim in purus pharetra aliquet mollis sem egestas. Nam vestibulum venenatis libero, eget dignissim metus tincidunt faucibus. In sodales volutpat ipsum at convallis. Vestibulum auctor est pulvinar turpis commodo in viverra mauris faucibus. Duis vel odio sem. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis et fermentum leo. Cras posuere ligula ut ante volutpat vitae sodales tellus molestie. Sed non felis ante. Quisque quis euismod metus.

Mauris quis mi ligula. Cras tempus est sed ipsum ornare id ornare massa commodo. Nam vitae libero libero, at convallis lorem. Curabitur urna neque, pulvinar ut venenatis ut, fringilla nec massa. Donec lobortis nulla quis sapien egestas rutrum. Nunc sed sollicitudin tortor. Donec bibendum tempus odio eget eleifend. Cras quis leo tellus. Sed pharetra augue nec est pellentesque condimentum. Fusce fringilla, lectus eu consectetur suscipit, leo lectus hendrerit arcu, ac eleifend nunc arcu at tellus. Proin eleifend vestibulum felis a aliquam. Ut a metus vel felis euismod cursus ac eu dui. Curabitur tempor quam sed est sagittis vel rhoncus enim euismod. Duis fermentum, felis sed rutrum vestibulum, mi urna posuere mauris, et eleifend justo justo consectetur ante. Aenean tincidunt cursus erat, vitae malesuada nisi dapibus vel. Sed nec malesuada nisi. Cras accumsan mollis massa, in ornare risus laoreet non. Etiam fermentum sodales nisi vel rhoncus. Maecenas feugiat feugiat ultrices. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae;

Praesent suscipit sapien tempus magna malesuada congue. Integer posuere consectetur purus placerat feugiat. Donec justo lacus, pretium in vulputate et, laoreet vitae ligula. Fusce ut nisi metus. Etiam id felis adipiscing nisi porta molestie nec sit amet velit. Praesent quis purus a elit condimentum posuere. Nullam pharetra orci non sem aliquet viverra. Nam nec varius lorem. Mauris condimentum blandit erat, et euismod orci suscipit nec. Curabitur nunc mauris, sagittis ac ullamcorper sed, auctor a orci.

Cras aliquet, tortor quis fermentum mollis, mi ipsum interdum turpis, faucibus molestie risus odio vitae lorem. Sed sit amet elit nec eros porta dictum ac vitae erat. Pellentesque diam tortor, commodo et placerat non, viverra ut eros. Etiam vel massa tortor. Proin ut purus augue, nec luctus ante. Vestibulum in purus odio. Aliquam laoreet dolor quis augue porta varius. Integer magna metus, tincidunt in ornare sed, suscipit dictum massa. Vivamus consequat lorem id turpis interdum mollis. Proin ultrices neque mi. Fusce diam orci, hendrerit ac sagittis et, tincidunt eget purus. Morbi eu felis quam, ut aliquet nunc. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nullam tellus augue, laoreet ac accumsan non, malesuada vitae sapien.

Ut non erat in est aliquet fringilla. Sed non magna velit, non lacinia lacus. Nulla commodo fringilla vulputate. Donec laoreet ullamcorper velit nec tempor. Pellentesque auctor, justo et auctor elementum, massa orci rhoncus dolor, eu auctor libero massa ac nibh. Cras eleifend nisl vel nulla pharetra nec pretium lacus rutrum. Ut ultrices velit vitae urna consequat in bibendum mauris sodales. Donec faucibus, eros ac pretium mattis, erat diam placerat massa, vitae imperdiet mi orci sit amet sem. Nulla urna ipsum, facilisis sed porta a, gravida eu enim. Mauris consectetur auctor neque, sed rhoncus erat pretium a. Fusce sed augue massa, in tempor velit. Quisque at tincidunt sem. Suspendisse faucibus tellus dui. Sed auctor rutrum urna rutrum bibendum. Donec sem urna, suscipit sit amet aliquet ac, feugiat eu nunc. Maecenas convallis viverra nulla, ut porttitor orci congue eu. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos.

Phasellus eleifend tincidunt interdum. Quisque facilisis ullamcorper turpis, quis viverra urna scelerisque nec. Sed at pellentesque ante. Aliquam sit amet posuere lectus. Nullam non ligula vel magna sodales tempus. Fusce scelerisque nisi vitae justo adipiscing varius. Phasellus lectus nunc, lacinia non congue eu, aliquet elementum tortor. Aliquam sed pulvinar dolor. In quis vulputate libero. Nam egestas velit ut diam auctor accumsan. Cras id risus eget lectus accumsan ultricies vitae at est. Vestibulum et arcu tellus.

Phasellus lacinia tristique nunc, ut pulvinar odio mattis rhoncus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Integer mattis sem condimentum justo sollicitudin quis molestie erat volutpat. Aenean blandit porta arcu sed rutrum. Morbi dapibus semper accumsan. In porttitor sodales condimentum. Praesent eget convallis mauris. Morbi auctor sollicitudin ante ac aliquet. Vestibulum non tempor urna.

Sed faucibus, eros at tempor adipiscing, mauris sapien tristique mi, ac imperdiet dui augue id felis. Etiam eros sapien, commodo id pulvinar nec, molestie vitae urna. Vivamus sagittis adipiscing felis sed ornare. Nullam lorem augue, tincidunt sed laoreet in, dapibus sed felis. Cras lacinia orci non massa dignissim non sagittis lorem elementum. Vivamus augue orci, fringilla non consequat id, interdum vitae felis. Morbi blandit, sapien ut accumsan aliquam, sem eros lacinia dolor, quis lobortis tortor sapien quis purus. Integer tempus ante ac lectus porttitor at vulputate mauris iaculis. Mauris vestibulum, enim sit amet ullamcorper tincidunt, nibh massa tempus augue, vel faucibus sem ligula vel est. Quisque tristique urna ac leo porttitor faucibus ut vel diam. Vestibulum sed neque eget metus porta egestas sit amet vel dui. Proin orci lorem, scelerisque et molestie at, tempus non est. Aliquam ac ultrices neque. Aliquam placerat, libero id auctor varius, dolor eros accumsan nibh, vitae mattis felis odio et est.

Mauris risus ante, ultricies ut adipiscing ut, interdum eget quam. Aenean nibh mi, suscipit sed scelerisque sit amet, scelerisque ut purus. Suspendisse et tellus condimentum massa suscipit laoreet sed eu lorem. Duis eget dolor sed nulla luctus pharetra. Pellentesque tristique, ante eget aliquet posuere, felis turpis sollicitudin eros, ac fringilla neque eros sit amet justo. Suspendisse id nulla nibh, sit amet feugiat risus. In tempus viverra nibh ac dictum. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Praesent ut dolor sem. Ut ultricies egestas augue, at sodales metus volutpat vitae. Suspendisse potenti. Etiam sed odio vel eros sodales fermentum at et lacus. In non dictum ante. Quisque id turpis nec tellus posuere cursus. In arcu neque, tristique tincidunt tempus eu, aliquet in ipsum. Phasellus leo ante, interdum ac rhoncus fringilla, pretium vitae tellus. Phasellus fermentum risus vitae nunc interdum in mollis sem fermentum. Mauris in massa quam. Nulla facilisi. Praesent volutpat augue sed augue imperdiet at molestie lacus tincidunt.

Mauris ac purus eu risus mattis malesuada eu non elit. Nulla vestibulum, mauris ac pharetra ornare, dolor est auctor mauris, et adipiscing nibh magna vitae augue. Donec a sem id velit pulvinar vestibulum. Quisque ac augue tellus. Maecenas ornare molestie nisl, a pulvinar sapien faucibus a. Suspendisse malesuada, eros eu lobortis consequat, metus eros fermentum ligula, ut lacinia odio magna in orci. Nam euismod est ac ipsum lacinia in venenatis diam viverra. Integer sit amet ipsum lacus, sed convallis nunc. Praesent sit amet facilisis orci. In eget urna quis augue tempus fermentum. Sed imperdiet turpis cursus nunc tincidunt a auctor purus tincidunt. Vivamus scelerisque purus eget nisi eleifend mollis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Cras erat massa, interdum at iaculis vel, dictum vel urna. Donec ante nunc, eleifend ac auctor sed, commodo at orci. Morbi tincidunt ullamcorper nibh, quis vehicula arcu commodo et. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus.

Sed malesuada imperdiet dignissim. Phasellus eget arcu tortor. Fusce felis elit, dapibus a tempor vel, tempus ut purus. Sed ultrices consectetur ante id consectetur. Nulla id odio id nunc dignissim mollis. Ut facilisis scelerisque diam, quis condimentum nunc tincidunt consectetur. Cras hendrerit feugiat eros sed consequat. Morbi vestibulum iaculis sollicitudin. Integer scelerisque nunc sit amet velit malesuada ullamcorper. Suspendisse pellentesque, eros id egestas tincidunt, lorem risus ultricies nisl, non euismod nisi neque nec eros. Nulla risus sapien, tincidunt nec viverra id, condimentum quis quam. Aenean porttitor aliquam orci ac pretium.

Nunc tincidunt ornare nunc, et gravida felis sollicitudin id. Aenean aliquam mattis accumsan. Vestibulum dignissim ipsum vitae tellus condimentum suscipit. Cras facilisis rhoncus sapien at dignissim. Praesent vel odio sed justo faucibus auctor consectetur vel elit. Aenean nec purus lacus. In sagittis odio ut quam adipiscing vulputate. Nam ligula nibh, scelerisque eu interdum et, consequat auctor dolor. Maecenas sem odio, rhoncus consequat vehicula ut, lobortis vitae urna. Morbi nec diam quis risus iaculis auctor. Pellentesque pharetra dolor in nibh ultricies porttitor. Fusce gravida diam mauris, eu lacinia nisi. Morbi consectetur quam quis turpis tristique at adipiscing dolor sodales.

Suspendisse cursus, tellus sed congue pharetra, sem nisl malesuada quam, id lacinia quam justo vitae nisi. Suspendisse euismod eleifend tortor quis sodales. Proin pellentesque ipsum ac felis ullamcorper facilisis. Morbi consequat convallis odio sed semper. Pellentesque in hendrerit enim. Suspendisse potenti. Maecenas tristique adipiscing eros eget dignissim. Quisque id lorem ut ipsum rhoncus eleifend. Quisque non mauris ut arcu hendrerit congue et ut neque. Nulla porta, est non elementum tristique, ipsum lectus sollicitudin felis, ut tincidunt magna risus et diam. In lacinia nisi interdum sapien blandit ornare.

Mauris nec mauris et nunc lacinia pellentesque. Quisque adipiscing, tellus a consectetur rutrum, metus tellus consequat magna, eu pellentesque nulla tellus ut mi. Etiam eget urna tincidunt diam gravida porta. Cras fringilla dui in felis congue iaculis. Nunc augue felis, accumsan ac volutpat nec, tincidunt a ante. Aenean urna justo, sollicitudin ut blandit id, blandit eu risus. Vivamus eleifend urna vitae lectus varius in viverra diam ultrices. Praesent nunc quam, accumsan ut pharetra sed, porta ac nulla. Proin fringilla, nunc lobortis tincidunt tempus, dui diam vehicula urna, id vulputate lorem dui sit amet sem. Morbi eu interdum elit. Nunc dapibus vestibulum aliquet. Integer mauris magna, suscipit non tincidunt sed, pretium eu eros.

Morbi massa lacus, egestas sed lacinia ac, luctus ut purus. Vivamus consectetur sem a turpis pulvinar quis congue lectus ullamcorper. Etiam libero lectus, rutrum quis tempor eget, semper eget diam. Praesent pharetra, velit nec venenatis pretium, risus mauris gravida nibh, et faucibus erat nulla sed neque. Duis eget ligula nec metus blandit feugiat ac in nunc. Morbi ut enim sed tellus scelerisque tempor in feugiat turpis. Praesent ac odio sed nisl feugiat congue. In rutrum fermentum eros, eget dictum nibh feugiat eu. Curabitur sed quam nulla. Suspendisse massa quam, cursus euismod porta egestas, fermentum id purus. Aenean orci nunc, suscipit vel tempor nec, iaculis eu magna. Duis ipsum lacus, imperdiet nec varius et, euismod ac nulla.

Phasellus quis purus eget elit adipiscing fringilla in et metus. Pellentesque sed odio vel lacus venenatis ullamcorper a at purus. Duis gravida tempor turpis, a adipiscing lectus placerat facilisis. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam sapien justo, interdum nec aliquam in, sollicitudin at mi. Pellentesque ac pharetra risus. Sed volutpat nulla nisl, id sagittis augue. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nulla eget pretium est. Donec sollicitudin porttitor imperdiet. Ut orci dolor, laoreet a rhoncus ut, vehicula et quam. Aliquam rhoncus lacinia purus, a volutpat augue tincidunt in. Fusce ultricies, enim vel cursus sodales, nunc ante hendrerit libero, nec suscipit risus mi eu nisi. Nunc interdum, dolor vel tristique auctor, arcu augue egestas turpis, eu mattis eros nisi a quam. In cursus, leo ut mattis malesuada, risus lacus scelerisque nunc, non gravida erat est in eros.

Curabitur ligula dolor, elementum vel adipiscing ut, varius ac dui. Nullam tincidunt porttitor tincidunt. Sed sodales felis eget dui sodales ac rutrum elit tempor. Curabitur luctus vehicula purus, sit amet vehicula augue porta a. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cras egestas massa consequat magna consequat dignissim. Curabitur sed elit in erat sagittis porttitor. Phasellus posuere dictum lorem, pellentesque venenatis risus varius posuere. Suspendisse vestibulum iaculis magna nec elementum. Ut volutpat tincidunt sollicitudin. Donec laoreet nisl ut nisl fringilla mattis accumsan erat facilisis. Vestibulum ultrices turpis ut odio hendrerit accumsan. Morbi nec lectus ut nunc elementum tristique ut sit amet velit. Mauris fermentum tortor et diam feugiat aliquam eu in libero. Sed id leo lacus, ac molestie mauris.

Nullam enim est, rhoncus vitae auctor nec, lobortis ultricies libero. Nunc mi metus, vestibulum a accumsan lacinia, imperdiet a leo. Nam vulputate purus at tellus cursus nec auctor arcu sagittis. Proin aliquet, massa eget fermentum tincidunt, sapien est iaculis eros, ac posuere orci mauris vel nibh. Pellentesque placerat mattis sapien a condimentum. Duis ac sagittis nisl. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed ut erat erat, ut facilisis urna. Pellentesque diam nulla, vestibulum ut pellentesque vitae, luctus vitae augue. Maecenas convallis bibendum metus a dignissim. Sed sed nunc erat. Curabitur purus arcu, scelerisque ac blandit quis, consectetur eu sapien. Integer vel dolor a lectus egestas dictum. Cras id velit lectus, in tempor ipsum. Nulla facilisi. Donec sit amet libero est. Morbi id turpis congue tellus fermentum commodo. Duis sagittis, leo vel sodales commodo, enim augue tincidunt lectus, id blandit justo purus id dolor. Sed a quam justo.

Vestibulum ipsum orci, sollicitudin id tempor non, porttitor adipiscing quam. Aliquam mollis dapibus viverra. Aenean ac nisl id libero ultrices dignissim. Quisque ornare viverra turpis, at imperdiet erat varius in. Duis at feugiat lectus. Ut tristique eleifend dui, eget ultrices tellus viverra ut. Pellentesque sodales, nibh quis viverra ultricies, libero mauris dictum massa, sed adipiscing enim quam sed turpis. Sed at nisl sed massa luctus dignissim. Integer vitae sapien nisl, a molestie turpis. Etiam eget molestie dolor. Praesent massa quam, iaculis vulputate tristique eget, porttitor ac velit. Sed vitae diam eu tellus dapibus dapibus ut in massa.

Morbi sapien libero, consectetur vel elementum quis, tincidunt ac nibh. Sed dui purus, volutpat vel imperdiet at, placerat eu orci. Nullam malesuada faucibus eros non laoreet. Integer venenatis auctor faucibus. Sed porttitor leo a nibh mattis faucibus. Vestibulum sagittis dictum tempor. Sed vehicula nisi sit amet purus molestie venenatis. Etiam et dolor a risus vulputate venenatis. Curabitur tortor magna, tempor non gravida vel, adipiscing et leo. Nullam varius cursus lacus nec consequat. Maecenas neque nibh, dictum non placerat non, ornare vitae enim.

Nam varius nulla et turpis gravida venenatis tempor nisl ornare. Fusce eget turpis vitae ante ornare cursus in eget lacus. Suspendisse lectus nisl, commodo ut tempus vitae, dictum sed tellus. Praesent congue gravida nisi, ut sodales dolor adipiscing ac. Sed non nisi ipsum, nec consectetur sapien. Praesent cursus blandit eros nec venenatis. Ut luctus pellentesque ornare. Aliquam erat volutpat. Aenean pellentesque libero at eros viverra sit amet elementum magna adipiscing. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Pellentesque malesuada bibendum massa sit amet condimentum. Fusce sit amet dolor arcu. Curabitur nec arcu lectus, sit amet sollicitudin ante. Vivamus laoreet elementum urna vitae tempor. Integer quis neque dui. Curabitur rutrum diam venenatis nisi blandit bibendum consequat augue varius.

Vivamus nec dignissim ipsum. Donec non pretium lectus. Donec tellus libero, faucibus id auctor sit amet, sollicitudin vel nulla. Nunc tristique sodales hendrerit. Vivamus adipiscing rutrum porta. Duis ut urna eu nulla pretium mattis. Aenean orci erat, convallis vel vehicula sed, sollicitudin quis nulla. Curabitur dignissim vehicula odio. Morbi posuere, leo gravida elementum facilisis, dui nisi euismod erat, sit amet viverra ligula dolor non arcu. Mauris lacinia, tortor id suscipit laoreet, sapien felis pulvinar nibh, sit amet elementum turpis nibh et lacus. Suspendisse rutrum tortor nec nibh porta ac elementum tortor adipiscing. Aenean eget volutpat leo. Phasellus tincidunt, urna sagittis ullamcorper convallis, ipsum ante ultricies ligula, et congue urna nunc ac arcu. Nullam scelerisque, leo vel dapibus fringilla, justo tellus bibendum lacus, blandit gravida ante lacus eget nisl. Integer gravida ligula sit amet quam consectetur egestas. Sed diam ipsum, fermentum scelerisque viverra ut, faucibus sed nunc. Pellentesque nec magna eget diam dapibus auctor. Aliquam sed hendrerit erat. Integer auctor, quam eget hendrerit suscipit, urna nunc pharetra ligula, et mollis quam magna sit amet orci.

Proin ante nulla, iaculis et vulputate vel, malesuada sit amet risus. Sed congue diam non orci congue ullamcorper. Nullam scelerisque arcu ipsum. Cras at metus in tortor consequat ultrices in id eros. Nunc eget nunc diam. Nullam vel libero ipsum. Nullam eu ante nulla. Curabitur varius tempor ullamcorper. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Etiam posuere tincidunt elementum. Morbi non tortor nibh. Donec sit amet tortor ullamcorper est varius consectetur. Curabitur tincidunt consequat porta. Etiam tortor massa, vestibulum et imperdiet aliquam, interdum eu tortor. Nulla facilisi. Nulla neque est, gravida at euismod nec, tempus et massa. Duis metus sem, feugiat a euismod eu, pulvinar sit amet purus. Duis eu mauris ut dui malesuada commodo id eu augue. Etiam rutrum augue vel lorem varius iaculis. Curabitur vestibulum rutrum sem, at luctus nisl tristique sed.

Phasellus a dolor rutrum ante cursus sodales. In vel elit vel sem tincidunt posuere sit amet vitae nisi. Aenean odio neque, semper sed posuere ac, convallis accumsan ligula. Nunc placerat rutrum consequat. Nullam interdum, nisl id tempus lacinia, dolor lacus mollis arcu, at consequat lectus velit quis arcu. Nullam consectetur, nisi eget varius lacinia, metus enim viverra purus, quis consectetur neque felis ut tellus. Suspendisse potenti. Pellentesque fermentum nisi sagittis diam convallis mattis. Sed sit amet ipsum purus. Quisque imperdiet, arcu ut blandit consequat, metus orci dapibus sem, ut tempor erat quam placerat felis. In suscipit, diam vel iaculis eleifend, enim est dapibus turpis, in iaculis enim turpis pulvinar ante. Vivamus a velit lorem. Fusce quis neque eu urna blandit faucibus ac vel massa.

Nam ut quam eget nisl aliquet vulputate nec vitae mauris. Suspendisse potenti. Donec at magna magna, vitae semper neque. Vestibulum consequat, quam non mattis tristique, lorem est suscipit augue, a porta quam nibh quis velit. Curabitur quis urna neque. Nunc rutrum fermentum lacus ac tristique. Integer mauris risus, euismod non ultrices non, aliquet id velit. Cras sagittis quam ac velit porta consequat. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed risus sem, fermentum ut porta non, euismod vitae neque. Quisque id quam risus, mattis interdum arcu. Mauris sed sapien in dolor euismod placerat vel nec ligula. Donec scelerisque, massa pretium egestas aliquet, nulla ipsum tristique justo, ac dapibus sem ante eget nisi. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nullam feugiat dictum fermentum. Integer mattis mi sit amet libero pellentesque lobortis.

Maecenas ornare, elit eget lobortis fringilla, elit nulla sagittis nisl, non accumsan elit lorem ac velit. Sed egestas posuere blandit. In sed lorem eget nisl scelerisque tempus. Sed quis erat augue, vitae vehicula tellus. In sed orci ligula. Nulla commodo vulputate urna, sed tincidunt mauris consequat in. Fusce sollicitudin ipsum nec diam eleifend tincidunt dignissim augue tempor. Curabitur congue velit eget nulla laoreet aliquet id sed nunc. Praesent congue sagittis dui ac ornare. Morbi faucibus volutpat purus eget tincidunt. Cras eros urna, adipiscing vitae viverra ut, tincidunt in enim. Ut laoreet erat lacus, ut tristique sem. Integer iaculis risus aliquet nunc pharetra at euismod arcu tempus. Aenean varius luctus lectus vitae varius. Mauris iaculis velit ac odio sodales in viverra diam egestas. Proin id ullamcorper neque. Nulla rutrum cursus elementum. Donec interdum, risus sed accumsan feugiat, risus erat iaculis quam, sit amet interdum risus orci quis est.

Donec id nisi quis magna condimentum commodo. Morbi eros erat, tincidunt non aliquet non, dapibus nec enim. Fusce blandit imperdiet orci, sit amet mollis nulla tempus quis. Phasellus nisi purus, fringilla vel congue sed, volutpat id tellus. Cras velit odio, tincidunt quis laoreet at, pellentesque vel felis. Mauris tristique arcu lorem. Pellentesque volutpat augue et diam gravida tempus. Nunc faucibus nunc a eros auctor non gravida magna iaculis. Phasellus scelerisque accumsan est. Cras sodales, erat non feugiat vestibulum, diam felis imperdiet urna, vitae luctus mauris libero eget velit. In a nunc sed velit porttitor mollis. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Praesent ac dui dui, a vehicula orci. Fusce non lacinia odio. Proin vel elit ante.

Proin purus justo, placerat eu hendrerit nec, blandit id dolor. Phasellus sit amet vehicula neque. Nullam sit amet quam justo, at ultricies massa. Donec mollis lobortis nibh non gravida. Fusce hendrerit adipiscing volutpat. Ut id orci vitae enim vulputate vehicula vitae quis orci. Praesent interdum tempus neque, vel tempor turpis semper sed. Donec ullamcorper est quis sapien hendrerit interdum. Donec nec malesuada quam. Pellentesque in metus sem. Vestibulum semper vestibulum velit, ac imperdiet dui auctor ut. Praesent lectus elit, gravida ac varius quis, luctus et tortor. In adipiscing tempus justo, id vulputate ante aliquam nec. Nulla mollis libero ut augue iaculis pulvinar. Phasellus sed libero vel leo tincidunt rutrum.

Vivamus ac arcu eu ante hendrerit feugiat et eget metus. Nulla volutpat ultrices aliquet. Nam eget libero dui, quis accumsan ante. Cras sed massa non erat pharetra feugiat a eget quam. Proin nec commodo elit. Duis massa tellus, feugiat in elementum accumsan, aliquam nec mi. Vestibulum non leo vel nisi vulputate varius at a ipsum. Quisque ac elit a arcu pharetra aliquet quis at eros. Aliquam sodales volutpat aliquam. Quisque sit amet dolor lorem. Integer iaculis massa non dolor rutrum sodales. Sed dapibus facilisis massa, vel ullamcorper erat imperdiet vitae. Pellentesque pharetra est vitae tellus interdum pulvinar non eu neque. Aenean magna nunc, tristique sed tincidunt eu, elementum id erat. Pellentesque risus nunc, tempor sit amet lobortis at, semper non purus. Sed at ante mauris. Donec faucibus, tortor sed luctus condimentum, tellus ipsum tempus sapien, ut malesuada augue elit sed eros. Maecenas luctus viverra orci, non dignissim mauris tristique nec. Ut sit amet viverra nisi. Duis quis nisl nec lacus tempus dignissim.

Donec libero purus, mattis id vehicula vitae, suscipit vel nulla. Integer at purus vitae dui commodo blandit ut ac massa. Praesent ipsum felis, imperdiet non scelerisque nec, imperdiet id nunc. Integer id ligula nec ligula ultrices cursus. Vivamus egestas neque eget odio dictum lobortis. Mauris tempus neque nibh. Ut ipsum est, rhoncus nec faucibus a, lacinia sit amet tortor. Suspendisse erat diam, viverra ut interdum ac, placerat eu erat. Vivamus commodo nisl ut dolor ultrices tincidunt. Fusce sem odio, blandit sodales eleifend sit amet, porttitor non purus. Vestibulum molestie erat et velit sodales at consequat sem rutrum. Aenean convallis, neque vitae viverra pulvinar, quam est porta nisl, non mattis mi dui at risus. Etiam hendrerit velit urna, nec aliquam ipsum. Sed ornare justo vitae nisi interdum fermentum. Cras sed porta velit. Curabitur blandit ante sit amet augue lobortis lacinia. Fusce non lectus vitae purus pretium consectetur non eget lorem.

Sed sit amet dui vitae velit lacinia elementum. Cras vestibulum semper est, eget bibendum mauris gravida id. Aliquam sollicitudin fringilla libero, ac vestibulum sapien tempus non. Nulla eu erat ante. Integer commodo velit sit amet tortor blandit commodo. Sed sed augue in magna ultrices congue a nec purus. Mauris interdum, nunc sit amet pellentesque porta, enim leo dictum sem, sit amet suscipit eros magna quis est. Maecenas sapien elit, scelerisque et venenatis bibendum, consectetur eget risus. Curabitur ultricies, nisl eu sodales porttitor, ligula risus molestie lectus, nec aliquam turpis justo id massa. Maecenas et dui mauris, id blandit nibh. Curabitur interdum tortor ut mi pharetra vulputate. Proin vehicula imperdiet iaculis. Curabitur quis nulla eu nisl commodo bibendum feugiat ut magna.

Nulla facilisi. Nunc posuere augue vitae tortor accumsan in pulvinar purus rhoncus. Maecenas convallis nisl eget libero aliquam in bibendum ante sodales. Donec auctor sagittis orci, vel facilisis mauris vestibulum ut. Phasellus lacinia velit ac massa dapibus consectetur. Vestibulum et lacus quis lacus gravida volutpat. Mauris iaculis gravida augue, id sagittis nunc mattis vel. Suspendisse fringilla egestas quam, at scelerisque mauris bibendum malesuada. Donec dui nulla, pulvinar eu vulputate nec, aliquet eget erat. Praesent massa nunc, tincidunt facilisis volutpat sit amet, lobortis id turpis. Mauris mattis pretium dui, id viverra nisi euismod id. Phasellus vehicula odio nec mi ornare iaculis pulvinar eros blandit. Praesent ut lorem nec est ullamcorper facilisis. Cras lobortis purus nec sapien dignissim eleifend. Proin non massa rhoncus tortor facilisis porttitor ac id mi. Aliquam at purus leo. Nulla pretium fringilla enim nec vehicula. Curabitur ullamcorper pulvinar bibendum. Morbi purus risus, malesuada sit amet gravida et, commodo at elit.

Integer convallis facilisis nisi a suscipit. Maecenas mauris tortor, mollis in vestibulum eget, dapibus sit amet sem. Donec neque sapien, rutrum a convallis eu, mollis vitae velit. Aliquam aliquam, sapien sed tempus iaculis, nisl diam lacinia purus, vel dictum nunc diam sit amet mauris. Morbi aliquet malesuada pulvinar. Quisque vitae tortor quam. Suspendisse et libero metus. Sed posuere lobortis pulvinar. Nam at dolor lorem. Fusce semper iaculis eros, non cursus nibh ultricies et. Praesent laoreet ultrices tempor. Donec congue imperdiet velit at euismod. Pellentesque eget felis vel tellus porta suscipit vitae nec nisl. Pellentesque accumsan congue ligula, ac aliquet leo euismod id. Donec libero nulla, tincidunt id hendrerit nec, placerat ultrices massa. Curabitur luctus felis non felis condimentum bibendum malesuada elit malesuada. Etiam sit amet lectus leo, quis tempus neque. Praesent auctor sodales sem tristique gravida. Etiam laoreet fringilla mi, id accumsan felis vestibulum interdum. Quisque ut elit non nulla pretium condimentum at convallis nisi.

Suspendisse egestas tellus vel dui feugiat auctor. Maecenas semper pretium facilisis. Duis justo nibh, porttitor et euismod a, dictum vel urna. Pellentesque justo diam, laoreet nec cursus id, egestas sed sem. Nullam posuere, nisi sit amet hendrerit tincidunt, dolor ligula pretium ligula, at lacinia quam sem id lectus. Proin id mauris augue. Nullam in eros dui, in malesuada sapien. Duis sem leo, congue ut eleifend luctus, tempus vel turpis. Etiam rutrum iaculis ante, at porta nisl vestibulum et. Sed suscipit lorem eget massa tincidunt ut venenatis risus laoreet. Nulla ac purus quis leo sagittis ornare at id arcu. Nullam vel ante ut lacus ultricies lobortis. Etiam lacus risus, semper sit amet consectetur vel, ornare non tortor. Etiam placerat ornare mi sed rutrum. Sed scelerisque nisi a diam blandit a ornare magna posuere. Sed et gravida eros. Morbi arcu leo, porta in dictum id, varius quis elit. Curabitur ultricies ultricies lectus quis tincidunt. Fusce feugiat placerat dolor, vulputate pretium quam tincidunt id. Ut lorem neque, adipiscing non condimentum vel, posuere vel nibh.

Aenean id quam ligula. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Quisque ullamcorper, metus non faucibus mattis, arcu nulla fermentum orci, in consequat ligula mauris et nisi. Integer accumsan urna eget sem suscipit eu laoreet elit dignissim. In non nisl lorem, et hendrerit mauris. Quisque dapibus rhoncus eros, ac sodales massa cursus nec. Vestibulum tempor, augue quis egestas bibendum, tellus odio gravida urna, ac porttitor turpis quam a risus. Aenean sapien tellus, placerat vitae semper ac, pretium sed metus. Duis vehicula, dolor nec mattis vehicula, diam arcu venenatis quam, malesuada lobortis sapien dolor a lorem. Morbi convallis odio sodales eros suscipit porttitor. Nunc in euismod urna. Nullam et nunc et est iaculis blandit laoreet at dolor. Etiam ultricies dapibus ligula, nec tincidunt velit accumsan a. Nullam tempus porttitor velit, ut rutrum ipsum ultrices commodo. Donec quis felis et orci bibendum laoreet ac ut orci. Vestibulum justo nibh, commodo at laoreet egestas, consectetur non sapien.

Etiam laoreet mattis eleifend. Suspendisse potenti. Integer tortor arcu, porttitor quis volutpat non, mollis ut leo. Vestibulum ac tortor a enim semper consequat. Aenean ut ante a quam aliquam molestie et ut mi. Sed accumsan tempus tortor et placerat. In eget scelerisque tortor. Vivamus et enim non massa tempor tincidunt. Phasellus vitae massa arcu. Quisque nunc augue, auctor ac bibendum nec, eleifend id dolor. Nullam vel nisi nec enim cursus malesuada. Suspendisse adipiscing interdum fringilla. Suspendisse potenti. Mauris congue, sem sed rhoncus sollicitudin, turpis est ornare ipsum, sit amet posuere tortor felis id nunc. Fusce sit amet ultricies purus.

Aliquam nulla arcu, placerat vitae accumsan id, blandit ut libero. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Vivamus fermentum sapien non sapien commodo hendrerit. Pellentesque eu est urna. Curabitur vehicula pharetra augue et sodales. Suspendisse mollis eleifend orci pretium tristique. Morbi in eleifend lectus. Sed dapibus, tortor non facilisis faucibus, nulla ligula fringilla ante, ac tempor mi magna a nisi. Quisque convallis augue in velit pulvinar vestibulum. Sed lorem nisi, elementum a elementum in, convallis sed ante. Aliquam luctus diam bibendum libero vehicula non fermentum quam tempus. Suspendisse consectetur, mi et malesuada suscipit, metus justo viverra sapien, consequat dapibus mauris purus et lacus.

Praesent ante leo, ultrices sit amet scelerisque in, dictum a lectus. Vestibulum vitae dui mi, ac accumsan lorem. Nam placerat velit nec lacus condimentum consequat. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; In tellus odio, aliquet sit amet sagittis ac, aliquet nec lacus. Quisque eleifend elit sed massa faucibus ut consequat sapien scelerisque. Curabitur sit amet mi ligula. Nam rutrum massa sit amet velit pellentesque placerat. Nulla blandit velit at sapien condimentum sodales. Vivamus fermentum fringilla odio in porta. Aenean nec nisi mauris, ac mattis nunc. Duis ligula nulla, sodales ac faucibus et, eleifend at odio. Nam non leo dolor, id molestie metus. Donec convallis erat at tortor placerat vel aliquet sapien fringilla. Donec et pulvinar dolor. Integer ut nisi sem, vel lobortis nisi. Fusce mollis suscipit ligula a auctor. Aenean ut interdum dui. Quisque ut ipsum sit amet sapien laoreet malesuada.

Nullam eu sapien risus. Proin pharetra varius diam quis aliquet. Vivamus ullamcorper, ante quis congue accumsan, diam turpis vehicula felis, sed ultrices tellus nulla sed nisl. Morbi molestie, lectus nec cursus suscipit, diam justo tincidunt mi, ut consectetur libero est vitae eros. Sed enim velit, gravida sit amet convallis ut, ultricies sit amet justo. Mauris quis pellentesque sapien. Nulla ut nibh diam. Aliquam nec nunc et lacus bibendum mattis. Etiam vel magna magna, vel sagittis enim. Proin ac urna augue, non hendrerit ipsum. Maecenas dictum massa justo. Nullam vestibulum ultrices tortor, et volutpat nunc volutpat sed. Pellentesque tincidunt ullamcorper gravida. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam lobortis tortor ut justo congue eu egestas odio pharetra. Donec sit amet mauris vel mauris pulvinar iaculis in non sem. Mauris cursus malesuada cursus. Donec vel purus eu velit faucibus interdum fermentum quis neque. Donec lacinia, odio in egestas aliquet, purus nibh volutpat metus, id auctor eros erat sit amet purus. Vivamus viverra, nisl at pretium imperdiet, augue sapien tempus tortor, id lacinia nunc mi nec arcu.

Cras et viverra tortor. Quisque ante lectus, hendrerit a sodales eget, suscipit eget risus. Vestibulum at lectus nec orci sagittis egestas ac volutpat velit. Donec et lobortis velit. Integer vitae fringilla lorem. Suspendisse sit amet nulla quis ipsum mattis pulvinar. Aliquam varius massa id ligula laoreet non varius justo sagittis. Sed metus tortor, hendrerit quis tincidunt a, auctor sed tellus. Fusce quis velit nunc. Suspendisse aliquam risus non risus consequat eu dictum purus vulputate. Donec eros nulla, gravida quis rutrum vel, rhoncus et lectus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Fusce sagittis ultricies vehicula. Nunc sed posuere elit. Proin eget massa a ligula mattis molestie.

Nunc mattis lacus a nibh vestibulum eget porttitor arcu viverra. Suspendisse eu tellus et velit sodales semper ac a augue. Sed sodales, ipsum volutpat facilisis vulputate, lacus eros blandit enim, fringilla cursus elit augue a lorem. Nulla facilisi. Cras vel justo id diam semper vulputate. Mauris in justo magna, et interdum nunc. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas convallis iaculis venenatis. Cras adipiscing orci vitae risus fringilla hendrerit. Suspendisse viverra porta leo ac ullamcorper. Fusce rhoncus lacus nec neque tristique lobortis imperdiet arcu adipiscing. Donec justo odio, semper at luctus quis, porttitor non quam. Curabitur at velit sit amet dui lacinia hendrerit eu et elit. Vestibulum sit amet purus in sem imperdiet faucibus. Suspendisse libero diam, sagittis ac aliquam interdum, malesuada sed diam. Suspendisse non dui sapien, at hendrerit turpis.

Aliquam ac est nisl, eget faucibus urna. Curabitur et odio vitae nisl fringilla pharetra eget eget velit. Praesent eget quam nisi, et volutpat arcu. Mauris aliquam metus tempor enim posuere sed sodales felis aliquam. Maecenas scelerisque ultricies hendrerit. Suspendisse vitae risus sem, eget accumsan ipsum. Nulla eu elementum quam. Mauris tristique porttitor faucibus. Vivamus ac tortor eros. Nunc vulputate porta est, in dapibus augue consectetur a. Nullam ac orci orci, in faucibus arcu. Donec sed turpis tellus. Donec varius eleifend convallis. Curabitur bibendum, orci sit amet suscipit gravida, erat felis euismod mi, in condimentum velit felis id ligula. Duis sit amet nunc ante, a pretium nisl.

Aenean at nulla non justo commodo tincidunt scelerisque a odio. Suspendisse luctus mauris ut dolor imperdiet in pulvinar felis luctus. Fusce cursus lobortis urna a sagittis. Suspendisse potenti. Vivamus sed diam vel felis eleifend interdum eu luctus enim. Aliquam eleifend sem a turpis porttitor eu mollis purus tristique. Integer lobortis scelerisque ligula, a commodo lacus convallis nec. Donec mauris lectus, interdum pretium dapibus non, iaculis vitae lectus. Quisque convallis viverra sodales. Pellentesque magna massa, rutrum nec porttitor ac, fringilla nec dui. Etiam molestie sollicitudin purus, in convallis augue dapibus a. Nulla facilisi. Nulla in dapibus leo.

Integer dignissim, felis et dictum interdum, nunc neque malesuada velit, nec accumsan quam magna id dolor. Donec condimentum ligula at tortor vulputate nec posuere dui iaculis. Phasellus mollis malesuada erat, et porttitor ante dignissim non. Sed tempor consequat tortor vitae euismod. Morbi vehicula nibh nulla, at gravida felis. Donec interdum elit porttitor sapien cursus pellentesque. Curabitur ut nisi nisi. Aliquam nec risus at urna congue rhoncus in sed purus. Duis adipiscing risus in libero volutpat nec ultricies lorem pellentesque. Aenean quis condimentum risus. Cras molestie vulputate nisl, vitae scelerisque nulla tristique ut. Aliquam aliquet sagittis varius. Ut euismod ipsum a nisl sollicitudin placerat feugiat felis tristique. Quisque tristique cursus libero, vel facilisis arcu iaculis ut. Sed nulla diam, convallis et laoreet ut, ornare nec dolor. Curabitur justo neque, ultrices a dapibus vel, euismod non ante. Aenean mattis ullamcorper arcu, ut vehicula lacus auctor eget. Aliquam consequat, orci et consectetur placerat, libero est luctus risus, eget lacinia leo arcu ut nibh.

Fusce viverra nisl a ligula blandit id tincidunt massa bibendum. Suspendisse ultrices odio accumsan mi blandit a molestie diam bibendum. Nulla blandit quam id tellus tempor quis rhoncus diam feugiat. Praesent egestas quam eu est ultricies iaculis. Aenean suscipit metus nulla, ac feugiat risus. Vivamus vel lectus nunc. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Maecenas id velit sed mauris pharetra commodo ut nec ligula. Nulla rhoncus dui vel sapien aliquet tincidunt. Sed ullamcorper leo leo. Vestibulum posuere urna vel diam molestie quis volutpat urna cursus. Ut iaculis orci eget enim malesuada fringilla.

Nullam vitae nisl mauris, vitae vehicula est. Nulla augue lacus, interdum quis cursus a, tempus ac mauris. Sed a erat nulla. Mauris ut sapien eu ipsum tristique bibendum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent non sapien et ipsum fermentum semper lobortis sed libero. Aliquam justo enim, iaculis nec feugiat non, vulputate sit amet mauris. Sed commodo laoreet diam, eu consectetur ipsum feugiat sed. Curabitur eget mi sapien. Curabitur in mi et tortor porta lobortis. Mauris fringilla vehicula blandit. Nunc sodales vestibulum aliquam. Ut feugiat odio ut libero rutrum tristique iaculis ac erat. Donec congue facilisis lacinia. Etiam at erat velit. Pellentesque mattis fringilla velit, vitae laoreet justo venenatis vitae. Nunc non sapien vitae neque scelerisque vestibulum. Phasellus pharetra ultrices augue quis adipiscing.

Nullam gravida, tortor a convallis hendrerit, risus sem mollis elit, eu viverra arcu leo vitae turpis. Nunc elementum hendrerit feugiat. Integer sit amet urna varius dolor bibendum adipiscing. Aliquam cursus, enim ac rhoncus pellentesque, enim diam vestibulum nibh, vel ullamcorper arcu orci nec leo. Donec dapibus quam vel urna sagittis bibendum. Aenean turpis lacus, aliquet venenatis adipiscing sodales, venenatis sit amet ipsum. Ut vel ante ut nulla viverra dignissim vel nec tortor. Proin adipiscing adipiscing sem ut porta. Praesent eros orci, consequat sit amet feugiat ac, luctus ut tortor. Quisque scelerisque mi ultricies tellus molestie sagittis. Nullam imperdiet imperdiet sollicitudin. Integer vulputate scelerisque nisl tincidunt suscipit. Nulla tincidunt venenatis dapibus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Aenean nec est eu urna convallis pellentesque et at sapien. Vestibulum nunc est, laoreet vel cursus in, cursus ut odio. Nam nec orci metus, vitae placerat sapien.

Donec lacinia sapien quis magna interdum at molestie dolor venenatis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam tincidunt tempus sem, at sodales nulla sollicitudin vitae. Mauris bibendum scelerisque leo, et luctus ante iaculis vel. Phasellus blandit massa non massa suscipit in adipiscing quam semper. Cras risus ante, euismod nec tempor in, fringilla aliquet justo. Donec vitae condimentum lacus. Donec aliquet tincidunt mauris, ac scelerisque sem sagittis venenatis. Nullam at purus et orci tempus scelerisque eu non nisi. Pellentesque at enim urna. Sed tempor vulputate convallis. Pellentesque rhoncus arcu sit amet sem rhoncus accumsan. Mauris vel lectus erat. In quis scelerisque arcu. Quisque venenatis lobortis lacus, vel convallis ligula ultricies quis. Vestibulum eu urna neque, vel scelerisque arcu. Donec vitae orci vulputate dolor pretium suscipit non sit amet augue. Curabitur non volutpat orci.

Cras massa dolor, tristique nec ullamcorper ut, porta vel risus. Ut posuere tincidunt euismod. In nec mauris nibh, bibendum molestie justo. Duis vitae elit quis velit varius porttitor. Maecenas eget risus sit amet magna fermentum molestie. Proin sollicitudin semper ipsum eget blandit. In aliquet consectetur posuere. Cras vitae metus elit. Donec arcu lorem, accumsan in rhoncus elementum, viverra eget massa. Fusce fringilla egestas urna, in viverra tellus aliquet sed. Ut quis dolor id nibh dictum mollis at in magna.

Pellentesque tempor urna ac ante hendrerit pulvinar. Phasellus mi justo, egestas sit amet pharetra ut, congue vitae metus. Ut erat eros, hendrerit quis auctor non, lobortis et erat. Curabitur semper auctor nunc, vitae varius nisl vulputate eu. Ut mauris risus, tristique a pharetra a, laoreet at dolor. Sed nunc risus, fermentum non aliquet ut, tincidunt a quam. Cras eget quam nec dolor rhoncus interdum. Ut faucibus lobortis lacus eget dapibus. Morbi metus ipsum, dapibus ut tincidunt et, eleifend non diam. Quisque consequat accumsan ligula, vitae pellentesque mauris pharetra et. Etiam est enim, malesuada quis elementum sed, pulvinar in neque. Nam porttitor congue arcu at tempor. Quisque orci metus, posuere a vehicula vitae, sollicitudin sit amet dui. Fusce sagittis justo iaculis felis ultrices consectetur. Aliquam quis ultricies tellus. Vivamus mauris est, pharetra quis consectetur et, rutrum eu mi.

Quisque vestibulum risus sit amet neque fermentum consequat. Suspendisse vitae nunc dolor. Phasellus auctor, metus eleifend ornare vehicula, quam leo feugiat risus, sed viverra tortor orci ac urna. Fusce ultrices ultrices ultricies. Nunc vulputate commodo leo, a varius turpis tincidunt nec. In interdum risus ut dui adipiscing vitae egestas ipsum scelerisque. Integer imperdiet, nisl ut pulvinar facilisis, elit nisi blandit velit, bibendum vestibulum ligula nisi sit amet mauris. Cras ullamcorper rutrum enim, sed malesuada velit tempor sit amet. Mauris a ligula arcu, ac tempus est. Sed eget interdum urna. Nulla eget arcu magna. Sed rutrum molestie enim, sit amet condimentum turpis posuere consequat. In pretium orci vel sem facilisis ultrices sed nec libero.

Fusce massa tellus, dignissim id varius ac, commodo ut lacus. Etiam eu bibendum justo. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Praesent molestie lacus ac sapien aliquam volutpat consectetur erat fringilla. Ut sed orci ut mi tempor dictum ut non sapien. Duis commodo interdum turpis, eget tempus libero pretium vel. Praesent vitae elementum lectus. Maecenas tellus elit, auctor vitae laoreet ut, semper et purus. Proin nec risus sit amet turpis pharetra luctus a sit amet ipsum. Donec aliquam, tellus id mattis pretium, sapien sem tempus ligula, ut pretium ipsum velit nec nibh.

Quisque eget orci eget felis dictum sollicitudin in nec felis. Suspendisse ac congue lacus. Nulla gravida metus non lectus mattis adipiscing varius velit semper. Duis mollis dapibus viverra. Maecenas pellentesque rhoncus auctor. Etiam nec magna justo. Nullam in lectus euismod nunc dictum tempor eu eu lorem. Sed vulputate purus non est fermentum lacinia. Vivamus vel nisl id arcu lacinia accumsan. Aenean gravida nunc a diam accumsan adipiscing. Sed aliquam scelerisque turpis, ut suscipit velit auctor eu. Donec molestie, felis lacinia lacinia ullamcorper, diam augue rutrum turpis, placerat mollis ante nunc accumsan est. Maecenas congue ipsum nec dui bibendum feugiat. Integer hendrerit bibendum erat at fermentum. Phasellus mauris augue, imperdiet quis tempus a, feugiat in velit. Fusce tincidunt ultrices nisl, vitae rhoncus lectus tempus nec. Morbi nec neque quis erat consectetur fringilla eget at ipsum.

Maecenas nec suscipit lacus. Morbi venenatis sapien in enim scelerisque interdum. Nam metus eros, ornare vitae molestie egestas, dapibus id diam. Cras vel neque sit amet odio rhoncus blandit in id nulla. Vivamus ullamcorper felis in dui dictum et lacinia mi mattis. Phasellus id ipsum sit amet leo cursus fermentum in nec velit. Nam ac metus quam, sed ultrices enim. Pellentesque mi felis, egestas id interdum dignissim, varius hendrerit arcu. Sed rhoncus aliquam mi, id condimentum sapien ornare in. Pellentesque vestibulum pellentesque lectus, a scelerisque nisl vestibulum quis. Vestibulum aliquet purus mauris, nec tempor lorem. Curabitur lobortis, mi a adipiscing venenatis, magna nibh consectetur neque, quis cursus tortor diam et sapien. Maecenas purus eros, egestas quis elementum sit amet, euismod sit amet sapien. Morbi at magna vitae mauris pharetra tempus sit amet nec leo. Quisque egestas pulvinar laoreet.

Vestibulum cursus placerat velit ac elementum. Nulla eros dolor, egestas et pharetra id, pellentesque id purus. Suspendisse non ipsum nisl, a lobortis nisl. Fusce volutpat imperdiet risus, quis bibendum arcu accumsan a. Maecenas nec est ac risus tempus dapibus. Mauris lobortis faucibus lacus in mattis. Duis vulputate molestie neque, vel scelerisque ipsum tincidunt id. Donec accumsan placerat luctus. Aliquam id libero sapien. Morbi varius porta hendrerit. Maecenas vitae tincidunt nisi. Ut tristique diam et ligula ullamcorper imperdiet tincidunt augue pulvinar. Aenean lacus magna, ornare id pharetra a, luctus in arcu. Mauris sit amet nunc ut nulla iaculis lacinia non id erat. Mauris mollis porttitor ornare. Nullam lectus magna, feugiat non accumsan eu, gravida ut sem. Mauris quis tellus orci. Nullam viverra sem non nisi tincidunt congue. Phasellus mollis tempus consectetur.

Nunc in nisi in ipsum convallis varius a eget purus. In sed nibh lectus. Etiam vitae sem arcu. Etiam vehicula nisi a enim sodales faucibus. Nulla blandit venenatis lorem, sit amet tristique lacus tristique quis. Donec at pharetra felis. Pellentesque dapibus sollicitudin mi sed malesuada. Etiam eget leo pulvinar dolor tempor accumsan. In lectus velit, cursus pulvinar lobortis sit amet, blandit vitae nisl. Ut auctor consequat ultricies. Ut rhoncus elementum est a elementum. Vivamus sed porta metus. Cras malesuada, lacus non suscipit rhoncus, nibh leo placerat velit, sed egestas urna ipsum vel sapien.

Donec dolor odio, euismod ut fringilla sed, egestas sed ligula. Nam eget lacus nisi. Cras quis urna lacus, et vulputate mi. Proin consectetur blandit massa non condimentum. Vivamus nec lorem id sapien malesuada sagittis. Aliquam rhoncus metus sit amet nisl aliquam fringilla. Phasellus faucibus facilisis ultrices. Cras nulla velit, egestas vitae congue ac, congue quis nisl. Phasellus fringilla augue sed orci elementum quis viverra tortor tincidunt. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Suspendisse potenti. Sed diam eros, suscipit id tincidunt id, accumsan in leo. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur in nisl eu lacus convallis suscipit vel vel risus. Phasellus molestie arcu sit amet neque viverra quis vehicula lectus ultrices. Mauris dignissim vulputate tortor eu lacinia. Cras dui turpis, sollicitudin eu vulputate vitae, consequat id neque. Integer ac velit mattis diam pretium mattis eget at ante.

Fusce facilisis velit id felis dapibus nec aliquam ipsum volutpat. Proin feugiat elit massa, rhoncus rutrum tortor. Nullam blandit porta lorem non pharetra. Ut et nisi ipsum. In at urna metus, eget vestibulum tortor. Nunc quis dapibus nunc. Nullam in ipsum eu est vestibulum luctus. Pellentesque quis molestie metus. Nullam ut mauris porttitor nulla imperdiet pretium sed quis leo. Aliquam eu est massa. Aenean malesuada vulputate nunc, sollicitudin consequat turpis ullamcorper ut. Quisque quam mauris, vestibulum semper commodo auctor, dictum vitae odio. Cras dictum ullamcorper ligula, vitae gravida sapien aliquam quis. Aliquam tincidunt tellus sed justo gravida quis facilisis sapien vehicula. Nulla eget mi dui, vitae ultricies libero. Integer ac laoreet ante. Vestibulum dapibus nisl nec lacus blandit hendrerit. Vivamus eu urna turpis. Cras sit amet velit risus, id rhoncus tellus. Praesent non ligula id arcu posuere bibendum.

Ut id aliquet nulla. Etiam sollicitudin rutrum dolor in auctor. Donec consectetur sagittis urna scelerisque suscipit. Morbi vitae dolor accumsan orci dapibus accumsan. Praesent mauris augue, auctor sit amet porta convallis, auctor a lacus. Nullam a luctus tortor. Nullam sodales nisl ut ante hendrerit vel ullamcorper libero aliquet. Nulla et malesuada augue. Donec ullamcorper tempor interdum. Ut id justo non tellus venenatis fringilla eget eget mi.

Suspendisse pulvinar ullamcorper fermentum. Quisque mollis fringilla lacinia. Quisque purus sapien, mattis faucibus pulvinar et, sagittis a nisi. Etiam in ultrices mauris. Vestibulum egestas ipsum ac augue tempor vel vulputate massa pulvinar. Proin et magna rutrum nisl volutpat semper et sit amet ante. Ut feugiat leo interdum velit fermentum lobortis. Aliquam euismod adipiscing posuere. Proin sodales, risus eget consectetur ultricies, libero quam mollis tortor, a convallis augue risus molestie elit. Ut at orci eget nunc pretium facilisis vitae adipiscing lacus. Vivamus vehicula dignissim tortor, vel placerat est euismod et. Praesent mi velit, aliquet eu congue vel, pulvinar quis purus. Nunc vitae aliquet risus. Aenean vitae risus sed augue faucibus ultricies ac id risus. Suspendisse potenti. In iaculis eleifend odio quis cursus. Praesent et arcu diam. Phasellus purus arcu, vestibulum in vehicula a, sodales a turpis. Aenean ultrices libero quis dolor tempor ornare tincidunt ipsum pretium. Pellentesque eu tortor enim.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed cursus faucibus metus, ac commodo nisi adipiscing et. Donec fringilla, nulla nec hendrerit auctor, ante nunc sodales diam, eget commodo risus arcu sit amet tortor. Suspendisse adipiscing felis quis felis ullamcorper scelerisque. In non turpis ut tellus dignissim congue vel tempus nunc. Maecenas ut est et turpis luctus consectetur nec id ante. Suspendisse vestibulum pretium risus, in dictum orci malesuada id. Nunc vulputate tellus id tortor consectetur vitae euismod diam scelerisque. Vestibulum sodales felis a tortor hendrerit elementum. Pellentesque odio neque, pretium vel feugiat sed, eleifend at est. Etiam mollis condimentum tincidunt. Nunc tempor ante in nunc fermentum iaculis. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Praesent sit amet risus quis tortor ornare molestie. Vivamus aliquam consectetur enim sed tincidunt. Proin vitae massa et felis scelerisque luctus ac a velit.

Quisque tristique varius imperdiet. Etiam cursus vulputate venenatis. Etiam tortor mauris, feugiat vestibulum sagittis sit amet, commodo vel dui. Ut tempor varius justo, et mattis quam condimentum vel. Vivamus euismod elit vel massa mollis egestas. Praesent sapien tortor, condimentum vitae luctus nec, egestas sit amet lectus. Quisque ac lobortis nisi. Duis imperdiet diam vitae urna euismod eget aliquet eros volutpat. Integer ut nibh metus, vel egestas dolor. Vestibulum auctor eleifend congue. Vestibulum eu risus in lectus imperdiet viverra. Suspendisse metus felis, accumsan et varius euismod, pellentesque id ligula. Donec a tortor a nisi pretium facilisis. Proin interdum, mi rhoncus bibendum consectetur, magna ipsum facilisis libero, ut luctus tellus libero non eros. Fusce hendrerit aliquet venenatis.

Morbi tincidunt nulla et ligula tincidunt vestibulum. Aenean non lorem tellus, id rhoncus orci. Morbi ornare, est varius tempus iaculis, orci tellus viverra lacus, id interdum purus leo a est. Donec sed tincidunt felis. Nulla facilisi. Sed gravida tortor vitae est mattis viverra. Sed imperdiet metus at magna porta malesuada. Suspendisse vestibulum, arcu interdum eleifend vehicula, nunc turpis facilisis sem, at iaculis urna libero in nunc. Cras non iaculis sem. Aliquam sagittis, neque quis malesuada congue, felis urna consectetur nisl, quis gravida justo orci nec tortor. Nullam a dui eget orci placerat lobortis. Aliquam scelerisque lectus ac est pellentesque molestie. Etiam aliquam varius metus, vitae consequat ante ullamcorper sed. Curabitur ut dolor sit amet arcu consectetur fermentum. Integer ac nibh erat, sit amet porta nisl.

Vestibulum consectetur scelerisque aliquam. Curabitur dignissim aliquet arcu, ac dapibus urna laoreet in. Cras lacinia tincidunt aliquet. Cras ut molestie nibh. Suspendisse nec tristique orci. Nunc non dui vel dui pellentesque venenatis. Praesent nec ipsum leo, sed elementum ligula. Vivamus iaculis leo in urna pretium tempus. Fusce eget ligula eu ligula rutrum posuere. Suspendisse potenti. Sed sed urna tellus. Quisque accumsan vestibulum magna in ornare. Sed id nunc non eros hendrerit ornare in eu ligula.

Ut arcu sapien, tincidunt vitae eleifend et, bibendum eu ligula. Pellentesque aliquam diam eleifend nisi blandit vel fermentum lacus eleifend. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam sed enim velit, at adipiscing erat. Mauris a laoreet mauris. Suspendisse velit ipsum, rhoncus ac placerat nec, vulputate id lectus. In quis mauris in lorem pretium dapibus a ac odio. Nullam non lacus non est imperdiet facilisis nec ac urna. Suspendisse vel nisl at tellus tincidunt porttitor. Nunc nec enim orci, ac consequat eros. Sed gravida nisl sit amet est sagittis lacinia. Duis nec felis nec nulla ullamcorper feugiat sed in purus. Aenean et elementum turpis. Mauris id ante quam, non gravida sapien. Nunc sed velit quis metus semper tempus et in diam. Phasellus nisl metus, pulvinar sit amet porttitor et, ullamcorper in lacus.

Morbi ac ipsum in neque pharetra euismod a pharetra arcu. Etiam eros metus, rutrum id convallis nec, hendrerit a ligula. Duis dapibus luctus scelerisque. Nunc iaculis, velit eget gravida pellentesque, purus sapien pretium leo, sed rhoncus leo lorem quis mi. Integer interdum, quam nec vehicula gravida, sem justo interdum risus, eget tincidunt quam lacus et nulla. Nam porttitor vehicula viverra. Aenean lobortis dui vel libero tincidunt tristique aliquam justo pharetra. Vivamus at mattis erat. Aliquam erat volutpat. Mauris bibendum imperdiet mi, a gravida lorem volutpat nec. Pellentesque varius convallis tristique. Aenean venenatis mollis imperdiet. Ut vulputate felis a orci luctus in sollicitudin eros auctor. Mauris a mi eros, a auctor risus. Donec luctus metus sagittis urna facilisis nec ullamcorper nunc tincidunt. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque adipiscing nunc at odio ultrices aliquam. Nulla nec nisl leo, non volutpat nulla. Maecenas ultrices mi in tortor consectetur hendrerit non nec nibh.

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam tristique semper neque, eu ullamcorper odio pulvinar ut. Aliquam blandit nunc vel nibh cursus lobortis adipiscing leo varius. Curabitur ullamcorper facilisis erat, vitae blandit leo sollicitudin ut. Vivamus porta mollis leo, eget euismod felis gravida vel. Pellentesque rhoncus tellus a risus iaculis fermentum. Curabitur sit amet tempor nunc. Aliquam vulputate odio at risus blandit hendrerit. Mauris pharetra gravida diam in porta. Mauris eu orci velit. Phasellus elementum pulvinar nunc, vel consectetur metus dictum ac. Quisque vitae ante metus, at gravida ligula. In blandit pulvinar ligula, in mollis neque ullamcorper dignissim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Phasellus vehicula pulvinar felis sed pulvinar. Sed luctus magna vel magna tincidunt non convallis augue euismod. Sed auctor lacus eu est viverra fermentum pharetra sem egestas. Pellentesque porttitor neque ac dolor pharetra aliquet. Vivamus id egestas ligula. Sed elementum, nibh ut dignissim vulputate, dui nunc posuere sem, nec convallis ligula tellus ultrices tellus.

Vivamus eu turpis a mauris commodo faucibus. Fusce arcu ipsum, auctor sed luctus quis, lobortis ac elit. Nullam lectus ligula, condimentum sit amet tempus nec, feugiat eget erat. Aenean congue malesuada risus nec luctus. Proin et lacus est. Proin vitae mauris enim. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Maecenas blandit massa eget leo posuere auctor. Nulla at urna arcu, et bibendum nisl. Aliquam erat volutpat.

Quisque fermentum pellentesque justo, in luctus mauris vestibulum eu. Duis egestas, velit id pellentesque facilisis, nisi felis convallis ante, fermentum fermentum lectus ipsum vel nisi. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Duis semper dui sed massa faucibus pellentesque. Morbi ac blandit magna. Aliquam vulputate ullamcorper magna, at condimentum quam elementum nec. Nullam lacus sapien, tincidunt et varius sit amet, facilisis id arcu. Curabitur non nisi tortor. Suspendisse blandit mattis arcu, eu pulvinar lorem molestie at. Vestibulum non ultricies lectus. Nulla pharetra, felis vel tincidunt gravida, dolor nunc dictum augue, eget lobortis est ligula nec ante. Vivamus convallis, augue faucibus interdum vehicula, odio lectus eleifend ipsum, scelerisque sodales dolor urna id nunc. Suspendisse sed magna nunc, id accumsan neque. Mauris pharetra vulputate metus, ac porta eros dictum ut. Ut vitae mauris quam. Suspendisse posuere nisi ut justo tempus lobortis. Vivamus sed dui id tellus pharetra porta sit amet vel felis.

Etiam condimentum dignissim enim, at placerat augue volutpat nec. Maecenas ultrices volutpat augue. Ut imperdiet vestibulum nunc accumsan pretium. Praesent at lorem non dui cursus dignissim in nec dui. Nunc quis rhoncus sapien. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Quisque vel tortor eu lacus sollicitudin pharetra. Proin vel nulla lacus. Nulla eget odio turpis. Vivamus viverra metus ac lacus varius malesuada. Mauris nulla sem, tempor non facilisis et, rhoncus at urna. Suspendisse et justo erat, quis faucibus tortor. In tempus, massa vitae auctor vehicula, diam lacus dapibus elit, ac cursus dolor quam id neque. In ligula risus, tempor ac porttitor sit amet, auctor eu neque. Etiam eget odio ut quam hendrerit imperdiet eget id urna. Nulla eu dui dui. Integer eu lectus lorem. Quisque neque nisi, sodales sed suscipit vitae, fringilla ac mi. Phasellus vitae sapien congue turpis molestie malesuada. Praesent eu odio et nulla viverra blandit.

Sed lorem erat, consequat id auctor sit amet, ultrices sit amet sem. Cras vel dui id nibh placerat porttitor ac eget dui. Nam tristique egestas volutpat. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Morbi cursus auctor neque, et tincidunt magna tempus at. Integer quis turpis augue, id rhoncus nisi. Sed ac quam eros, in sollicitudin diam. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam turpis tellus, dapibus vehicula lobortis vel, rutrum vel urna. Mauris et urna a ipsum cursus dignissim. Nam nec diam ipsum.

Nam non tellus id metus vehicula sollicitudin. Pellentesque id dignissim tortor. Cras pharetra enim vitae augue mattis vitae mattis tellus mattis. Curabitur condimentum risus pharetra nunc blandit elementum. Maecenas dictum mauris id lorem imperdiet sit amet hendrerit erat cursus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Ut elit tortor, gravida quis tempus eu, ultrices non neque. In ligula dui, adipiscing eu iaculis eu, convallis eget est. Aenean tempor augue at metus venenatis et rhoncus neque rhoncus. Mauris ultrices leo in orci rutrum posuere.

Suspendisse vel sem id sem fringilla aliquam eu et diam. Quisque iaculis orci vehicula augue faucibus eget pellentesque orci facilisis. Mauris aliquam neque ut felis laoreet id ullamcorper mauris lobortis. Ut eget lacus sit amet mi posuere luctus. Sed auctor ultricies sem sed malesuada. Donec vestibulum ultrices felis, non tempus neque tincidunt sit amet. Maecenas condimentum tempus augue, sed aliquet odio facilisis et. Curabitur ac massa et nunc pulvinar tempus sed ut mi. Mauris feugiat venenatis est at tempor. Maecenas in augue ut libero iaculis elementum posuere non orci. In varius tincidunt rutrum. Quisque luctus mattis varius. Suspendisse vitae sem eget nunc imperdiet posuere vitae vitae eros. Nullam libero nibh, luctus vel interdum ac, pulvinar vel quam. Proin scelerisque vehicula massa ut fringilla. Proin aliquet elementum libero, vitae rhoncus est tristique at. In hac habitasse platea dictumst.

Donec ornare pellentesque odio at sollicitudin. Ut sagittis eros a orci vehicula iaculis sed vitae dui. Donec ut ipsum quis dolor sodales condimentum. Sed eu mauris arcu, nec fringilla dui. In fringilla sollicitudin libero, sit amet dictum orci rhoncus eget. Quisque augue risus, luctus a cursus eget, dapibus eget enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Donec condimentum bibendum neque, sed ultrices lacus lobortis id. Morbi tellus augue, vestibulum quis luctus vitae, rutrum quis augue. Morbi porta lectus eu dui ultricies placerat. Pellentesque gravida rhoncus augue, non vulputate odio aliquam in. Donec et dui nulla, sit amet venenatis metus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nulla malesuada, quam eget posuere pulvinar, neque diam accumsan tortor, eu semper orci dolor quis erat.

Vivamus hendrerit mi a ipsum sagittis vulputate. Maecenas fringilla lacus sit amet nisi fringilla lacinia. Phasellus sed auctor est. Vestibulum a est mauris. Curabitur ut elit a enim hendrerit accumsan. Phasellus suscipit ultricies hendrerit. Praesent euismod purus in odio aliquet in ornare libero accumsan. Mauris auctor, tortor ut sodales aliquam, lectus nulla pretium nibh, ac scelerisque dolor lorem vel lacus. Ut risus odio, ullamcorper a porttitor pellentesque, auctor a est. Integer ultricies pretium placerat. Donec sapien neque, posuere eget interdum non, mollis quis dolor. Integer condimentum lorem consequat metus posuere eu ornare felis ullamcorper. Ut lacus urna, scelerisque at sagittis at, viverra id dolor. Morbi rhoncus sollicitudin lacinia. Aliquam enim magna, semper eget viverra sed, elementum sed enim. Phasellus vitae posuere quam. Nam dictum aliquam lacinia. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Quisque vel magna et velit posuere volutpat at at lectus. Nam felis odio, euismod vitae congue dapibus, volutpat eleifend nulla.

Sed ut nulla ac dolor consequat euismod. Sed scelerisque accumsan tempus. Nunc molestie, metus fermentum lacinia egestas, tellus enim pharetra ipsum, eu bibendum nibh purus ac sapien. Nam sed leo mi, sit amet iaculis orci. Curabitur egestas lorem ac erat aliquam eu tempus elit blandit. Mauris nisi ante, ultricies eu commodo in, gravida quis orci. Vivamus eleifend urna at turpis laoreet imperdiet. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nam vel leo id enim convallis pulvinar vel at lacus. Suspendisse a erat et tellus euismod sagittis vel et felis. Nunc eu tortor nisi, non interdum lectus.

Fusce eget nulla porttitor mi auctor lobortis lacinia id nunc. Ut nunc arcu, faucibus a tempus cursus, lacinia eu orci. Proin sagittis lacinia erat at tempor. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nunc eget leo sem. Pellentesque ut sagittis velit. Curabitur ultrices placerat turpis, id fermentum mauris pellentesque eu. Suspendisse vulputate mi nec magna accumsan et placerat mauris sodales. Nullam purus ligula, luctus sit amet porta rhoncus, cursus sed odio. Cras a erat quam. Phasellus ornare ultrices est, vel commodo ipsum tincidunt et. Mauris pretium bibendum enim, eu mattis libero iaculis sit amet. Quisque blandit rutrum ligula, quis malesuada nibh eleifend sed. Donec nisl lorem, vestibulum ut eleifend quis, laoreet eget tellus.

Aliquam malesuada felis nec lorem semper vehicula. Pellentesque tincidunt viverra tempor. Proin auctor, nibh eu fermentum dapibus, est justo placerat quam, eget posuere magna lacus scelerisque sapien. Mauris at orci sem. Mauris eu lacus nec mi semper euismod. Maecenas suscipit pulvinar massa, ac semper ligula mattis id. Nullam in ipsum vel ipsum pharetra tincidunt. Sed sagittis, sapien et molestie laoreet, quam quam dictum mauris, id tempus lectus mauris in mauris. Pellentesque id viverra nulla. Integer elementum convallis odio vehicula lacinia. Ut fermentum lectus nec magna dapibus ultrices. Vivamus vitae fermentum ligula. Fusce a enim eu metus scelerisque interdum vitae sed leo. Morbi molestie pulvinar augue, nec consequat lectus convallis quis.

Maecenas rhoncus gravida tempus. Praesent sit amet massa erat. Aliquam hendrerit rhoncus arcu, sit amet convallis nunc bibendum vel. Nulla semper turpis non eros consequat luctus. Integer lorem augue, placerat vel tincidunt eget, scelerisque id magna. Proin consectetur felis egestas massa sagittis et pulvinar lectus dapibus. Etiam quis tellus ut nulla volutpat interdum suscipit id risus. Cras hendrerit tristique augue, ut euismod nunc faucibus eget. Vestibulum laoreet pretium imperdiet. Suspendisse mollis, tellus ac consectetur porttitor, felis diam hendrerit odio, vitae feugiat tortor dolor ac purus. Proin quis mauris sem. Sed pharetra augue nec est cursus in suscipit diam venenatis. Mauris malesuada, nibh non tempus vulputate, magna diam rhoncus ligula, id dapibus nulla dolor vel diam. In malesuada varius convallis. Nunc id elit posuere risus malesuada tincidunt. Proin eu convallis orci. Sed consequat, elit eget vehicula consectetur, lorem justo sodales augue, sed lobortis nisl nulla ut arcu. Aliquam pellentesque tincidunt odio, ut tempor ligula imperdiet ultrices. Integer augue sapien, mattis id commodo vitae, semper eu lacus. Etiam tincidunt mollis rhoncus.

Sed tellus lacus, ullamcorper ac ullamcorper et, malesuada varius ante. Praesent cursus bibendum lobortis. Suspendisse luctus turpis in eros porta interdum. Integer arcu mauris, rhoncus ut placerat sit amet, congue nec arcu. Sed in dui libero. Quisque non gravida purus. Phasellus suscipit venenatis lectus, vitae pellentesque mi tincidunt quis. Duis venenatis placerat turpis, vel ullamcorper elit placerat vitae. Nam tempus dapibus mattis. Pellentesque condimentum ligula sit amet diam blandit lobortis. Vestibulum a mi elit, at hendrerit metus. Aliquam at sapien mi. Nulla eget sem odio. Sed eget nisi purus, eget elementum augue. Nam magna felis, interdum nec egestas in, fringilla nec sapien. Phasellus a risus a dui auctor convallis. Vivamus lobortis tellus at risus auctor suscipit. Proin tortor quam, blandit et sagittis eget, molestie a turpis. Maecenas tristique, est in sollicitudin interdum, tellus neque placerat nunc, adipiscing venenatis libero arcu quis odio.

Donec posuere congue velit sit amet feugiat. Vivamus nibh urna, accumsan quis sodales ut, tincidunt quis enim. Proin sed tellus ipsum, sit amet fringilla orci. Quisque nunc diam, tincidunt feugiat mollis quis, consequat auctor risus. Proin in urna id mi placerat fringilla. Sed lacinia sodales purus, sit amet facilisis felis tempor vel. Etiam consectetur ligula sed elit tempor ullamcorper. Nam felis felis, sagittis semper sagittis rhoncus, fermentum at felis. Vestibulum vel porta nibh. Cras volutpat ultricies nisl eu ornare. Aliquam pretium massa sed nulla rutrum ac sollicitudin purus lobortis. Sed mauris erat, sagittis eu consectetur eu, consequat ac metus. Aliquam hendrerit facilisis dui, sed iaculis est lacinia at. Suspendisse vestibulum rhoncus velit, vitae auctor mauris consequat ac. In non eros in sem laoreet porttitor. Sed ipsum lectus, posuere et fringilla id, accumsan at nisl. Donec non ante id dolor venenatis vulputate. Quisque quis sem id ligula dapibus sollicitudin eget id leo. Maecenas eleifend nunc tristique metus pharetra mattis. Phasellus dignissim vehicula sapien.

Nunc fermentum varius ultrices. Proin nec justo sed orci faucibus viverra vel ac libero. Suspendisse nisl justo, euismod at tempor ut, tristique at lectus. Vestibulum elementum nisl et massa accumsan porttitor tincidunt orci eleifend. Phasellus quis turpis at lorem imperdiet euismod. Donec lacus massa, sagittis sed fringilla ac, accumsan non mi. Sed consequat, leo interdum lacinia viverra, risus tellus molestie felis, eu suscipit elit nibh in quam. Quisque varius tincidunt ultrices. Phasellus nec tellus enim. Vestibulum a nunc neque, eget luctus eros. In tempus convallis iaculis.

Donec auctor porta vestibulum. Fusce iaculis mi vel massa pulvinar pretium. Curabitur ut leo id nisl aliquet tempor. Sed imperdiet ullamcorper dui, quis luctus sem sodales id. Aenean posuere ipsum non ligula iaculis facilisis. Suspendisse velit ante, rhoncus quis vestibulum convallis, ullamcorper eget risus. Maecenas quis porta augue. Pellentesque sit amet nunc lacinia nisl rhoncus dignissim et eleifend nulla. Quisque interdum dolor quis leo sagittis quis mollis mi molestie. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Suspendisse nec ante quis diam fermentum aliquet id non ipsum. Mauris eu massa quis risus aliquet vestibulum. Maecenas facilisis enim quis orci semper in sodales massa rutrum. Ut libero mi, hendrerit sed interdum vel, consectetur quis metus. Duis commodo semper nisi eget hendrerit. Proin odio nunc, lobortis sed fermentum ut, iaculis ac purus. Fusce consectetur fringilla nibh, vel gravida libero laoreet ac. Phasellus vel rutrum arcu. Nullam bibendum, leo at sagittis cursus, ligula lectus laoreet purus, id molestie lectus massa vitae turpis.

Aliquam erat volutpat. Nulla sem enim, cursus ac condimentum et, mollis id tortor. Etiam eu sem purus, eu placerat nulla. Nunc nec convallis magna. Suspendisse lacus libero, laoreet ut bibendum id, tincidunt a augue. Curabitur ultricies placerat magna, sit amet auctor ipsum posuere ac. Aliquam commodo nisl quis lectus egestas lacinia. Nam nec viverra neque. Quisque ut ultrices lorem. Nunc vestibulum porttitor rutrum. Nam molestie tristique leo, non accumsan velit faucibus ut. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.

Vivamus eros sem, sodales id accumsan vitae, pretium et est. Aliquam sit amet tincidunt augue. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Cras vel neque mauris. Curabitur fermentum dolor nec magna eleifend venenatis. Fusce sed odio vitae mi fringilla varius sed ac quam. Phasellus mattis quam vitae libero lobortis blandit. Vivamus purus elit, pulvinar non semper quis, dapibus in arcu. Morbi rutrum euismod lacus ut sollicitudin. Etiam quis justo et libero gravida feugiat ut quis urna. Aliquam ac imperdiet lectus. Sed commodo elit in urna sagittis non blandit dolor vestibulum. Aliquam sed leo sapien, vel gravida nisi. Duis eu arcu justo. Nullam dignissim risus id leo scelerisque eget rutrum ipsum commodo.

Donec vel dui ut dolor commodo elementum. Sed tempor, libero nec faucibus rutrum, nibh diam luctus sapien, eget tristique est eros ut nunc. Praesent suscipit dictum magna vehicula tristique. Nulla facilisis odio id turpis tincidunt ornare quis aliquam sapien. Sed pulvinar tincidunt aliquam. Phasellus eu tempor quam. Ut auctor tincidunt euismod. Duis et pretium felis. Donec sed volutpat nulla. Nullam semper velit sed ipsum ultricies dictum. Proin massa tortor, mollis a imperdiet ac, placerat vel felis. Aliquam auctor ornare commodo. Vestibulum mi lectus, facilisis quis euismod dignissim, pretium et mi. Sed scelerisque dui dictum quam venenatis eu tempus elit bibendum. Ut egestas viverra porttitor. Nulla facilisi. Morbi sollicitudin tortor non arcu congue porta.

In dapibus, justo et pharetra viverra, urna libero aliquet neque, quis tempor justo leo adipiscing lacus. Maecenas pulvinar dui sed arcu interdum vitae laoreet dolor venenatis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Nullam eget turpis nec nisi ultrices semper vitae non risus. In tempus lobortis ornare. Pellentesque fermentum metus at metus venenatis sollicitudin. Fusce ultricies tincidunt venenatis. Etiam vel nisi id eros fringilla tempus eget sed metus. Donec sagittis elementum augue, nec congue nulla dapibus ac. Morbi a erat vitae velit placerat laoreet. Nunc faucibus nisl at lacus venenatis nec scelerisque elit mollis. Aenean sem risus, auctor ac vehicula sed, feugiat ut lectus. Sed cursus sapien sit amet diam bibendum vehicula. Vivamus sit amet ligula diam. Nulla ante metus, ultrices nec imperdiet eget, laoreet lacinia leo. Mauris a velit nec sapien venenatis placerat venenatis eget lacus. Nullam est tellus, sodales sed porttitor sit amet, ullamcorper a ipsum. Ut tortor neque, ultricies in blandit eget, condimentum eu est. Vivamus non pretium lorem.

Sed sed sem neque, id dapibus ante. Nullam porta nunc vel risus lobortis rhoncus. Vestibulum condimentum ullamcorper lorem, sed scelerisque est convallis a. Pellentesque porta mollis augue eget dapibus. Quisque varius eleifend pretium. Sed pretium, mi id aliquam egestas, purus enim sodales nisi, eget rutrum arcu nunc et diam. Etiam in est pretium nisi pretium luctus vel nec dui. Pellentesque cursus augue eget purus condimentum venenatis. Vivamus vitae dignissim nunc. Nullam iaculis venenatis sapien eget cursus. Mauris auctor euismod mi et pulvinar. Cras ut purus sem. Maecenas eget arcu pulvinar odio mattis elementum. Ut viverra hendrerit lacinia. Praesent aliquam dolor sit amet risus placerat congue. Integer nibh urna, mattis quis convallis euismod, eleifend egestas turpis. Phasellus sed elementum ipsum. In vel justo ac dui dapibus ultricies in quis nibh. Nam vehicula lobortis tellus, sed porttitor justo cursus sit amet.

Nam quis urna id enim consectetur pharetra. Quisque id magna enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Sed eros purus, volutpat at rhoncus sed, semper ut ipsum. Ut sem lacus, ullamcorper ac varius id, consectetur sit amet neque. Praesent convallis venenatis scelerisque. Vestibulum gravida pulvinar elit, ut ornare urna dapibus non. Nam velit massa, venenatis nec egestas ac, commodo eget diam. Vestibulum augue neque, egestas in mollis vel, rhoncus fermentum velit. Pellentesque placerat mattis porta. Donec varius gravida lectus, sit amet venenatis nibh facilisis id.

Nullam gravida, est et sodales euismod, felis nibh feugiat libero, in aliquam ante orci et lorem. Nam metus massa, venenatis volutpat lacinia sit amet, vehicula sit amet nunc. Aliquam sollicitudin pretium dui in ullamcorper. Nunc et interdum arcu. Quisque gravida nulla eu arcu convallis eget euismod ipsum facilisis. Curabitur id mauris in elit imperdiet accumsan. Morbi a lorem arcu, sit amet tincidunt tortor. Donec laoreet lectus in tellus tincidunt dapibus. Nulla gravida suscipit fermentum. Integer non imperdiet tortor. Nunc euismod, libero vel condimentum condimentum, diam mi condimentum tellus, eu adipiscing odio nisl quis risus. Maecenas eget leo interdum nibh gravida malesuada. Nam sed magna eu erat faucibus ornare vel quis arcu. Nullam lacinia euismod quam, nec ultrices elit pulvinar non. Etiam ac augue turpis, nec facilisis diam. Mauris lobortis neque eu est elementum ac consequat libero volutpat. Vestibulum venenatis viverra tempus. Sed sit amet quam arcu, sit amet tempus diam. Suspendisse id velit luctus sapien scelerisque tincidunt sit amet at leo.


^Free porn


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 17, 2011)

New Troll 3DS game announced in GDC, Iwata not like it[/p]


March 2nd, 2011 San France Franco Sisco- At Gamers Development Crap Saturo Iwata announced new "Troll" Game for 3DS at launch In North South America. Title Is still in progress but our papparazzi managed to get a photo of what the game cover is... Of course Nintendoh payed us money so we cleared out some of the picture:




Mr. Iwata agumented the game by saying-


			
				Saturo Iwata  said:
			
		

> Its tewable!


And he didn't show us any gameplay footage exept some random colors-




Mr. Iwata also said he might show us some gameplay on E3 in 2012.



Source


----------



## tagzard (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3596587:date=Apr 17 2011, 11:29 AM:name=tigris)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(tigris @ Apr 17 2011, 11:29 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3596587"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler



Vivamus commodo enim in purus pharetra aliquet mollis sem egestas. Nam vestibulum venenatis libero, eget dignissim metus tincidunt faucibus. In sodales volutpat ipsum at convallis. Vestibulum auctor est pulvinar turpis commodo in viverra mauris faucibus. Duis vel odio sem. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis et fermentum leo. Cras posuere ligula ut ante volutpat vitae sodales tellus molestie. Sed non felis ante. Quisque quis euismod metus.

Mauris quis mi ligula. Cras tempus est sed ipsum ornare id ornare massa commodo. Nam vitae libero libero, at convallis lorem. Curabitur urna neque, pulvinar ut venenatis ut, fringilla nec massa. Donec lobortis nulla quis sapien egestas rutrum. Nunc sed sollicitudin tortor. Donec bibendum tempus odio eget eleifend. Cras quis leo tellus. Sed pharetra augue nec est pellentesque condimentum. Fusce fringilla, lectus eu consectetur suscipit, leo lectus hendrerit arcu, ac eleifend nunc arcu at tellus. Proin eleifend vestibulum felis a aliquam. Ut a metus vel felis euismod cursus ac eu dui. Curabitur tempor quam sed est sagittis vel rhoncus enim euismod. Duis fermentum, felis sed rutrum vestibulum, mi urna posuere mauris, et eleifend justo justo consectetur ante. Aenean tincidunt cursus erat, vitae malesuada nisi dapibus vel. Sed nec malesuada nisi. Cras accumsan mollis massa, in ornare risus laoreet non. Etiam fermentum sodales nisi vel rhoncus. Maecenas feugiat feugiat ultrices. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae;

Praesent suscipit sapien tempus magna malesuada congue. Integer posuere consectetur purus placerat feugiat. Donec justo lacus, pretium in vulputate et, laoreet vitae ligula. Fusce ut nisi metus. Etiam id felis adipiscing nisi porta molestie nec sit amet velit. Praesent quis purus a elit condimentum posuere. Nullam pharetra orci non sem aliquet viverra. Nam nec varius lorem. Mauris condimentum blandit erat, et euismod orci suscipit nec. Curabitur nunc mauris, sagittis ac ullamcorper sed, auctor a orci.

Cras aliquet, tortor quis fermentum mollis, mi ipsum interdum turpis, faucibus molestie risus odio vitae lorem. Sed sit amet elit nec eros porta dictum ac vitae erat. Pellentesque diam tortor, commodo et placerat non, viverra ut eros. Etiam vel massa tortor. Proin ut purus augue, nec luctus ante. Vestibulum in purus odio. Aliquam laoreet dolor quis augue porta varius. Integer magna metus, tincidunt in ornare sed, suscipit dictum massa. Vivamus consequat lorem id turpis interdum mollis. Proin ultrices neque mi. Fusce diam orci, hendrerit ac sagittis et, tincidunt eget purus. Morbi eu felis quam, ut aliquet nunc. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nullam tellus augue, laoreet ac accumsan non, malesuada vitae sapien.

Ut non erat in est aliquet fringilla. Sed non magna velit, non lacinia lacus. Nulla commodo fringilla vulputate. Donec laoreet ullamcorper velit nec tempor. Pellentesque auctor, justo et auctor elementum, massa orci rhoncus dolor, eu auctor libero massa ac nibh. Cras eleifend nisl vel nulla pharetra nec pretium lacus rutrum. Ut ultrices velit vitae urna consequat in bibendum mauris sodales. Donec faucibus, eros ac pretium mattis, erat diam placerat massa, vitae imperdiet mi orci sit amet sem. Nulla urna ipsum, facilisis sed porta a, gravida eu enim. Mauris consectetur auctor neque, sed rhoncus erat pretium a. Fusce sed augue massa, in tempor velit. Quisque at tincidunt sem. Suspendisse faucibus tellus dui. Sed auctor rutrum urna rutrum bibendum. Donec sem urna, suscipit sit amet aliquet ac, feugiat eu nunc. Maecenas convallis viverra nulla, ut porttitor orci congue eu. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos.

Phasellus eleifend tincidunt interdum. Quisque facilisis ullamcorper turpis, quis viverra urna scelerisque nec. Sed at pellentesque ante. Aliquam sit amet posuere lectus. Nullam non ligula vel magna sodales tempus. Fusce scelerisque nisi vitae justo adipiscing varius. Phasellus lectus nunc, lacinia non congue eu, aliquet elementum tortor. Aliquam sed pulvinar dolor. In quis vulputate libero. Nam egestas velit ut diam auctor accumsan. Cras id risus eget lectus accumsan ultricies vitae at est. Vestibulum et arcu tellus.

Phasellus lacinia tristique nunc, ut pulvinar odio mattis rhoncus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Integer mattis sem condimentum justo sollicitudin quis molestie erat volutpat. Aenean blandit porta arcu sed rutrum. Morbi dapibus semper accumsan. In porttitor sodales condimentum. Praesent eget convallis mauris. Morbi auctor sollicitudin ante ac aliquet. Vestibulum non tempor urna.

Sed faucibus, eros at tempor adipiscing, mauris sapien tristique mi, ac imperdiet dui augue id felis. Etiam eros sapien, commodo id pulvinar nec, molestie vitae urna. Vivamus sagittis adipiscing felis sed ornare. Nullam lorem augue, tincidunt sed laoreet in, dapibus sed felis. Cras lacinia orci non massa dignissim non sagittis lorem elementum. Vivamus augue orci, fringilla non consequat id, interdum vitae felis. Morbi blandit, sapien ut accumsan aliquam, sem eros lacinia dolor, quis lobortis tortor sapien quis purus. Integer tempus ante ac lectus porttitor at vulputate mauris iaculis. Mauris vestibulum, enim sit amet ullamcorper tincidunt, nibh massa tempus augue, vel faucibus sem ligula vel est. Quisque tristique urna ac leo porttitor faucibus ut vel diam. Vestibulum sed neque eget metus porta egestas sit amet vel dui. Proin orci lorem, scelerisque et molestie at, tempus non est. Aliquam ac ultrices neque. Aliquam placerat, libero id auctor varius, dolor eros accumsan nibh, vitae mattis felis odio et est.

Mauris risus ante, ultricies ut adipiscing ut, interdum eget quam. Aenean nibh mi, suscipit sed scelerisque sit amet, scelerisque ut purus. Suspendisse et tellus condimentum massa suscipit laoreet sed eu lorem. Duis eget dolor sed nulla luctus pharetra. Pellentesque tristique, ante eget aliquet posuere, felis turpis sollicitudin eros, ac fringilla neque eros sit amet justo. Suspendisse id nulla nibh, sit amet feugiat risus. In tempus viverra nibh ac dictum. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Praesent ut dolor sem. Ut ultricies egestas augue, at sodales metus volutpat vitae. Suspendisse potenti. Etiam sed odio vel eros sodales fermentum at et lacus. In non dictum ante. Quisque id turpis nec tellus posuere cursus. In arcu neque, tristique tincidunt tempus eu, aliquet in ipsum. Phasellus leo ante, interdum ac rhoncus fringilla, pretium vitae tellus. Phasellus fermentum risus vitae nunc interdum in mollis sem fermentum. Mauris in massa quam. Nulla facilisi. Praesent volutpat augue sed augue imperdiet at molestie lacus tincidunt.

Mauris ac purus eu risus mattis malesuada eu non elit. Nulla vestibulum, mauris ac pharetra ornare, dolor est auctor mauris, et adipiscing nibh magna vitae augue. Donec a sem id velit pulvinar vestibulum. Quisque ac augue tellus. Maecenas ornare molestie nisl, a pulvinar sapien faucibus a. Suspendisse malesuada, eros eu lobortis consequat, metus eros fermentum ligula, ut lacinia odio magna in orci. Nam euismod est ac ipsum lacinia in venenatis diam viverra. Integer sit amet ipsum lacus, sed convallis nunc. Praesent sit amet facilisis orci. In eget urna quis augue tempus fermentum. Sed imperdiet turpis cursus nunc tincidunt a auctor purus tincidunt. Vivamus scelerisque purus eget nisi eleifend mollis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Cras erat massa, interdum at iaculis vel, dictum vel urna. Donec ante nunc, eleifend ac auctor sed, commodo at orci. Morbi tincidunt ullamcorper nibh, quis vehicula arcu commodo et. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus.

Sed malesuada imperdiet dignissim. Phasellus eget arcu tortor. Fusce felis elit, dapibus a tempor vel, tempus ut purus. Sed ultrices consectetur ante id consectetur. Nulla id odio id nunc dignissim mollis. Ut facilisis scelerisque diam, quis condimentum nunc tincidunt consectetur. Cras hendrerit feugiat eros sed consequat. Morbi vestibulum iaculis sollicitudin. Integer scelerisque nunc sit amet velit malesuada ullamcorper. Suspendisse pellentesque, eros id egestas tincidunt, lorem risus ultricies nisl, non euismod nisi neque nec eros. Nulla risus sapien, tincidunt nec viverra id, condimentum quis quam. Aenean porttitor aliquam orci ac pretium.

Nunc tincidunt ornare nunc, et gravida felis sollicitudin id. Aenean aliquam mattis accumsan. Vestibulum dignissim ipsum vitae tellus condimentum suscipit. Cras facilisis rhoncus sapien at dignissim. Praesent vel odio sed justo faucibus auctor consectetur vel elit. Aenean nec purus lacus. In sagittis odio ut quam adipiscing vulputate. Nam ligula nibh, scelerisque eu interdum et, consequat auctor dolor. Maecenas sem odio, rhoncus consequat vehicula ut, lobortis vitae urna. Morbi nec diam quis risus iaculis auctor. Pellentesque pharetra dolor in nibh ultricies porttitor. Fusce gravida diam mauris, eu lacinia nisi. Morbi consectetur quam quis turpis tristique at adipiscing dolor sodales.

Suspendisse cursus, tellus sed congue pharetra, sem nisl malesuada quam, id lacinia quam justo vitae nisi. Suspendisse euismod eleifend tortor quis sodales. Proin pellentesque ipsum ac felis ullamcorper facilisis. Morbi consequat convallis odio sed semper. Pellentesque in hendrerit enim. Suspendisse potenti. Maecenas tristique adipiscing eros eget dignissim. Quisque id lorem ut ipsum rhoncus eleifend. Quisque non mauris ut arcu hendrerit congue et ut neque. Nulla porta, est non elementum tristique, ipsum lectus sollicitudin felis, ut tincidunt magna risus et diam. In lacinia nisi interdum sapien blandit ornare.

Mauris nec mauris et nunc lacinia pellentesque. Quisque adipiscing, tellus a consectetur rutrum, metus tellus consequat magna, eu pellentesque nulla tellus ut mi. Etiam eget urna tincidunt diam gravida porta. Cras fringilla dui in felis congue iaculis. Nunc augue felis, accumsan ac volutpat nec, tincidunt a ante. Aenean urna justo, sollicitudin ut blandit id, blandit eu risus. Vivamus eleifend urna vitae lectus varius in viverra diam ultrices. Praesent nunc quam, accumsan ut pharetra sed, porta ac nulla. Proin fringilla, nunc lobortis tincidunt tempus, dui diam vehicula urna, id vulputate lorem dui sit amet sem. Morbi eu interdum elit. Nunc dapibus vestibulum aliquet. Integer mauris magna, suscipit non tincidunt sed, pretium eu eros.

Morbi massa lacus, egestas sed lacinia ac, luctus ut purus. Vivamus consectetur sem a turpis pulvinar quis congue lectus ullamcorper. Etiam libero lectus, rutrum quis tempor eget, semper eget diam. Praesent pharetra, velit nec venenatis pretium, risus mauris gravida nibh, et faucibus erat nulla sed neque. Duis eget ligula nec metus blandit feugiat ac in nunc. Morbi ut enim sed tellus scelerisque tempor in feugiat turpis. Praesent ac odio sed nisl feugiat congue. In rutrum fermentum eros, eget dictum nibh feugiat eu. Curabitur sed quam nulla. Suspendisse massa quam, cursus euismod porta egestas, fermentum id purus. Aenean orci nunc, suscipit vel tempor nec, iaculis eu magna. Duis ipsum lacus, imperdiet nec varius et, euismod ac nulla.

Phasellus quis purus eget elit adipiscing fringilla in et metus. Pellentesque sed odio vel lacus venenatis ullamcorper a at purus. Duis gravida tempor turpis, a adipiscing lectus placerat facilisis. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam sapien justo, interdum nec aliquam in, sollicitudin at mi. Pellentesque ac pharetra risus. Sed volutpat nulla nisl, id sagittis augue. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nulla eget pretium est. Donec sollicitudin porttitor imperdiet. Ut orci dolor, laoreet a rhoncus ut, vehicula et quam. Aliquam rhoncus lacinia purus, a volutpat augue tincidunt in. Fusce ultricies, enim vel cursus sodales, nunc ante hendrerit libero, nec suscipit risus mi eu nisi. Nunc interdum, dolor vel tristique auctor, arcu augue egestas turpis, eu mattis eros nisi a quam. In cursus, leo ut mattis malesuada, risus lacus scelerisque nunc, non gravida erat est in eros.

Curabitur ligula dolor, elementum vel adipiscing ut, varius ac dui. Nullam tincidunt porttitor tincidunt. Sed sodales felis eget dui sodales ac rutrum elit tempor. Curabitur luctus vehicula purus, sit amet vehicula augue porta a. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cras egestas massa consequat magna consequat dignissim. Curabitur sed elit in erat sagittis porttitor. Phasellus posuere dictum lorem, pellentesque venenatis risus varius posuere. Suspendisse vestibulum iaculis magna nec elementum. Ut volutpat tincidunt sollicitudin. Donec laoreet nisl ut nisl fringilla mattis accumsan erat facilisis. Vestibulum ultrices turpis ut odio hendrerit accumsan. Morbi nec lectus ut nunc elementum tristique ut sit amet velit. Mauris fermentum tortor et diam feugiat aliquam eu in libero. Sed id leo lacus, ac molestie mauris.

Nullam enim est, rhoncus vitae auctor nec, lobortis ultricies libero. Nunc mi metus, vestibulum a accumsan lacinia, imperdiet a leo. Nam vulputate purus at tellus cursus nec auctor arcu sagittis. Proin aliquet, massa eget fermentum tincidunt, sapien est iaculis eros, ac posuere orci mauris vel nibh. Pellentesque placerat mattis sapien a condimentum. Duis ac sagittis nisl. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed ut erat erat, ut facilisis urna. Pellentesque diam nulla, vestibulum ut pellentesque vitae, luctus vitae augue. Maecenas convallis bibendum metus a dignissim. Sed sed nunc erat. Curabitur purus arcu, scelerisque ac blandit quis, consectetur eu sapien. Integer vel dolor a lectus egestas dictum. Cras id velit lectus, in tempor ipsum. Nulla facilisi. Donec sit amet libero est. Morbi id turpis congue tellus fermentum commodo. Duis sagittis, leo vel sodales commodo, enim augue tincidunt lectus, id blandit justo purus id dolor. Sed a quam justo.

Vestibulum ipsum orci, sollicitudin id tempor non, porttitor adipiscing quam. Aliquam mollis dapibus viverra. Aenean ac nisl id libero ultrices dignissim. Quisque ornare viverra turpis, at imperdiet erat varius in. Duis at feugiat lectus. Ut tristique eleifend dui, eget ultrices tellus viverra ut. Pellentesque sodales, nibh quis viverra ultricies, libero mauris dictum massa, sed adipiscing enim quam sed turpis. Sed at nisl sed massa luctus dignissim. Integer vitae sapien nisl, a molestie turpis. Etiam eget molestie dolor. Praesent massa quam, iaculis vulputate tristique eget, porttitor ac velit. Sed vitae diam eu tellus dapibus dapibus ut in massa.

Morbi sapien libero, consectetur vel elementum quis, tincidunt ac nibh. Sed dui purus, volutpat vel imperdiet at, placerat eu orci. Nullam malesuada faucibus eros non laoreet. Integer venenatis auctor faucibus. Sed porttitor leo a nibh mattis faucibus. Vestibulum sagittis dictum tempor. Sed vehicula nisi sit amet purus molestie venenatis. Etiam et dolor a risus vulputate venenatis. Curabitur tortor magna, tempor non gravida vel, adipiscing et leo. Nullam varius cursus lacus nec consequat. Maecenas neque nibh, dictum non placerat non, ornare vitae enim.

Nam varius nulla et turpis gravida venenatis tempor nisl ornare. Fusce eget turpis vitae ante ornare cursus in eget lacus. Suspendisse lectus nisl, commodo ut tempus vitae, dictum sed tellus. Praesent congue gravida nisi, ut sodales dolor adipiscing ac. Sed non nisi ipsum, nec consectetur sapien. Praesent cursus blandit eros nec venenatis. Ut luctus pellentesque ornare. Aliquam erat volutpat. Aenean pellentesque libero at eros viverra sit amet elementum magna adipiscing. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Pellentesque malesuada bibendum massa sit amet condimentum. Fusce sit amet dolor arcu. Curabitur nec arcu lectus, sit amet sollicitudin ante. Vivamus laoreet elementum urna vitae tempor. Integer quis neque dui. Curabitur rutrum diam venenatis nisi blandit bibendum consequat augue varius.

Vivamus nec dignissim ipsum. Donec non pretium lectus. Donec tellus libero, faucibus id auctor sit amet, sollicitudin vel nulla. Nunc tristique sodales hendrerit. Vivamus adipiscing rutrum porta. Duis ut urna eu nulla pretium mattis. Aenean orci erat, convallis vel vehicula sed, sollicitudin quis nulla. Curabitur dignissim vehicula odio. Morbi posuere, leo gravida elementum facilisis, dui nisi euismod erat, sit amet viverra ligula dolor non arcu. Mauris lacinia, tortor id suscipit laoreet, sapien felis pulvinar nibh, sit amet elementum turpis nibh et lacus. Suspendisse rutrum tortor nec nibh porta ac elementum tortor adipiscing. Aenean eget volutpat leo. Phasellus tincidunt, urna sagittis ullamcorper convallis, ipsum ante ultricies ligula, et congue urna nunc ac arcu. Nullam scelerisque, leo vel dapibus fringilla, justo tellus bibendum lacus, blandit gravida ante lacus eget nisl. Integer gravida ligula sit amet quam consectetur egestas. Sed diam ipsum, fermentum scelerisque viverra ut, faucibus sed nunc. Pellentesque nec magna eget diam dapibus auctor. Aliquam sed hendrerit erat. Integer auctor, quam eget hendrerit suscipit, urna nunc pharetra ligula, et mollis quam magna sit amet orci.

Proin ante nulla, iaculis et vulputate vel, malesuada sit amet risus. Sed congue diam non orci congue ullamcorper. Nullam scelerisque arcu ipsum. Cras at metus in tortor consequat ultrices in id eros. Nunc eget nunc diam. Nullam vel libero ipsum. Nullam eu ante nulla. Curabitur varius tempor ullamcorper. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Etiam posuere tincidunt elementum. Morbi non tortor nibh. Donec sit amet tortor ullamcorper est varius consectetur. Curabitur tincidunt consequat porta. Etiam tortor massa, vestibulum et imperdiet aliquam, interdum eu tortor. Nulla facilisi. Nulla neque est, gravida at euismod nec, tempus et massa. Duis metus sem, feugiat a euismod eu, pulvinar sit amet purus. Duis eu mauris ut dui malesuada commodo id eu augue. Etiam rutrum augue vel lorem varius iaculis. Curabitur vestibulum rutrum sem, at luctus nisl tristique sed.

Phasellus a dolor rutrum ante cursus sodales. In vel elit vel sem tincidunt posuere sit amet vitae nisi. Aenean odio neque, semper sed posuere ac, convallis accumsan ligula. Nunc placerat rutrum consequat. Nullam interdum, nisl id tempus lacinia, dolor lacus mollis arcu, at consequat lectus velit quis arcu. Nullam consectetur, nisi eget varius lacinia, metus enim viverra purus, quis consectetur neque felis ut tellus. Suspendisse potenti. Pellentesque fermentum nisi sagittis diam convallis mattis. Sed sit amet ipsum purus. Quisque imperdiet, arcu ut blandit consequat, metus orci dapibus sem, ut tempor erat quam placerat felis. In suscipit, diam vel iaculis eleifend, enim est dapibus turpis, in iaculis enim turpis pulvinar ante. Vivamus a velit lorem. Fusce quis neque eu urna blandit faucibus ac vel massa.

Nam ut quam eget nisl aliquet vulputate nec vitae mauris. Suspendisse potenti. Donec at magna magna, vitae semper neque. Vestibulum consequat, quam non mattis tristique, lorem est suscipit augue, a porta quam nibh quis velit. Curabitur quis urna neque. Nunc rutrum fermentum lacus ac tristique. Integer mauris risus, euismod non ultrices non, aliquet id velit. Cras sagittis quam ac velit porta consequat. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed risus sem, fermentum ut porta non, euismod vitae neque. Quisque id quam risus, mattis interdum arcu. Mauris sed sapien in dolor euismod placerat vel nec ligula. Donec scelerisque, massa pretium egestas aliquet, nulla ipsum tristique justo, ac dapibus sem ante eget nisi. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nullam feugiat dictum fermentum. Integer mattis mi sit amet libero pellentesque lobortis.

Maecenas ornare, elit eget lobortis fringilla, elit nulla sagittis nisl, non accumsan elit lorem ac velit. Sed egestas posuere blandit. In sed lorem eget nisl scelerisque tempus. Sed quis erat augue, vitae vehicula tellus. In sed orci ligula. Nulla commodo vulputate urna, sed tincidunt mauris consequat in. Fusce sollicitudin ipsum nec diam eleifend tincidunt dignissim augue tempor. Curabitur congue velit eget nulla laoreet aliquet id sed nunc. Praesent congue sagittis dui ac ornare. Morbi faucibus volutpat purus eget tincidunt. Cras eros urna, adipiscing vitae viverra ut, tincidunt in enim. Ut laoreet erat lacus, ut tristique sem. Integer iaculis risus aliquet nunc pharetra at euismod arcu tempus. Aenean varius luctus lectus vitae varius. Mauris iaculis velit ac odio sodales in viverra diam egestas. Proin id ullamcorper neque. Nulla rutrum cursus elementum. Donec interdum, risus sed accumsan feugiat, risus erat iaculis quam, sit amet interdum risus orci quis est.

Donec id nisi quis magna condimentum commodo. Morbi eros erat, tincidunt non aliquet non, dapibus nec enim. Fusce blandit imperdiet orci, sit amet mollis nulla tempus quis. Phasellus nisi purus, fringilla vel congue sed, volutpat id tellus. Cras velit odio, tincidunt quis laoreet at, pellentesque vel felis. Mauris tristique arcu lorem. Pellentesque volutpat augue et diam gravida tempus. Nunc faucibus nunc a eros auctor non gravida magna iaculis. Phasellus scelerisque accumsan est. Cras sodales, erat non feugiat vestibulum, diam felis imperdiet urna, vitae luctus mauris libero eget velit. In a nunc sed velit porttitor mollis. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Praesent ac dui dui, a vehicula orci. Fusce non lacinia odio. Proin vel elit ante.

Proin purus justo, placerat eu hendrerit nec, blandit id dolor. Phasellus sit amet vehicula neque. Nullam sit amet quam justo, at ultricies massa. Donec mollis lobortis nibh non gravida. Fusce hendrerit adipiscing volutpat. Ut id orci vitae enim vulputate vehicula vitae quis orci. Praesent interdum tempus neque, vel tempor turpis semper sed. Donec ullamcorper est quis sapien hendrerit interdum. Donec nec malesuada quam. Pellentesque in metus sem. Vestibulum semper vestibulum velit, ac imperdiet dui auctor ut. Praesent lectus elit, gravida ac varius quis, luctus et tortor. In adipiscing tempus justo, id vulputate ante aliquam nec. Nulla mollis libero ut augue iaculis pulvinar. Phasellus sed libero vel leo tincidunt rutrum.

Vivamus ac arcu eu ante hendrerit feugiat et eget metus. Nulla volutpat ultrices aliquet. Nam eget libero dui, quis accumsan ante. Cras sed massa non erat pharetra feugiat a eget quam. Proin nec commodo elit. Duis massa tellus, feugiat in elementum accumsan, aliquam nec mi. Vestibulum non leo vel nisi vulputate varius at a ipsum. Quisque ac elit a arcu pharetra aliquet quis at eros. Aliquam sodales volutpat aliquam. Quisque sit amet dolor lorem. Integer iaculis massa non dolor rutrum sodales. Sed dapibus facilisis massa, vel ullamcorper erat imperdiet vitae. Pellentesque pharetra est vitae tellus interdum pulvinar non eu neque. Aenean magna nunc, tristique sed tincidunt eu, elementum id erat. Pellentesque risus nunc, tempor sit amet lobortis at, semper non purus. Sed at ante mauris. Donec faucibus, tortor sed luctus condimentum, tellus ipsum tempus sapien, ut malesuada augue elit sed eros. Maecenas luctus viverra orci, non dignissim mauris tristique nec. Ut sit amet viverra nisi. Duis quis nisl nec lacus tempus dignissim.

Donec libero purus, mattis id vehicula vitae, suscipit vel nulla. Integer at purus vitae dui commodo blandit ut ac massa. Praesent ipsum felis, imperdiet non scelerisque nec, imperdiet id nunc. Integer id ligula nec ligula ultrices cursus. Vivamus egestas neque eget odio dictum lobortis. Mauris tempus neque nibh. Ut ipsum est, rhoncus nec faucibus a, lacinia sit amet tortor. Suspendisse erat diam, viverra ut interdum ac, placerat eu erat. Vivamus commodo nisl ut dolor ultrices tincidunt. Fusce sem odio, blandit sodales eleifend sit amet, porttitor non purus. Vestibulum molestie erat et velit sodales at consequat sem rutrum. Aenean convallis, neque vitae viverra pulvinar, quam est porta nisl, non mattis mi dui at risus. Etiam hendrerit velit urna, nec aliquam ipsum. Sed ornare justo vitae nisi interdum fermentum. Cras sed porta velit. Curabitur blandit ante sit amet augue lobortis lacinia. Fusce non lectus vitae purus pretium consectetur non eget lorem.

Sed sit amet dui vitae velit lacinia elementum. Cras vestibulum semper est, eget bibendum mauris gravida id. Aliquam sollicitudin fringilla libero, ac vestibulum sapien tempus non. Nulla eu erat ante. Integer commodo velit sit amet tortor blandit commodo. Sed sed augue in magna ultrices congue a nec purus. Mauris interdum, nunc sit amet pellentesque porta, enim leo dictum sem, sit amet suscipit eros magna quis est. Maecenas sapien elit, scelerisque et venenatis bibendum, consectetur eget risus. Curabitur ultricies, nisl eu sodales porttitor, ligula risus molestie lectus, nec aliquam turpis justo id massa. Maecenas et dui mauris, id blandit nibh. Curabitur interdum tortor ut mi pharetra vulputate. Proin vehicula imperdiet iaculis. Curabitur quis nulla eu nisl commodo bibendum feugiat ut magna.

Nulla facilisi. Nunc posuere augue vitae tortor accumsan in pulvinar purus rhoncus. Maecenas convallis nisl eget libero aliquam in bibendum ante sodales. Donec auctor sagittis orci, vel facilisis mauris vestibulum ut. Phasellus lacinia velit ac massa dapibus consectetur. Vestibulum et lacus quis lacus gravida volutpat. Mauris iaculis gravida augue, id sagittis nunc mattis vel. Suspendisse fringilla egestas quam, at scelerisque mauris bibendum malesuada. Donec dui nulla, pulvinar eu vulputate nec, aliquet eget erat. Praesent massa nunc, tincidunt facilisis volutpat sit amet, lobortis id turpis. Mauris mattis pretium dui, id viverra nisi euismod id. Phasellus vehicula odio nec mi ornare iaculis pulvinar eros blandit. Praesent ut lorem nec est ullamcorper facilisis. Cras lobortis purus nec sapien dignissim eleifend. Proin non massa rhoncus tortor facilisis porttitor ac id mi. Aliquam at purus leo. Nulla pretium fringilla enim nec vehicula. Curabitur ullamcorper pulvinar bibendum. Morbi purus risus, malesuada sit amet gravida et, commodo at elit.

Integer convallis facilisis nisi a suscipit. Maecenas mauris tortor, mollis in vestibulum eget, dapibus sit amet sem. Donec neque sapien, rutrum a convallis eu, mollis vitae velit. Aliquam aliquam, sapien sed tempus iaculis, nisl diam lacinia purus, vel dictum nunc diam sit amet mauris. Morbi aliquet malesuada pulvinar. Quisque vitae tortor quam. Suspendisse et libero metus. Sed posuere lobortis pulvinar. Nam at dolor lorem. Fusce semper iaculis eros, non cursus nibh ultricies et. Praesent laoreet ultrices tempor. Donec congue imperdiet velit at euismod. Pellentesque eget felis vel tellus porta suscipit vitae nec nisl. Pellentesque accumsan congue ligula, ac aliquet leo euismod id. Donec libero nulla, tincidunt id hendrerit nec, placerat ultrices massa. Curabitur luctus felis non felis condimentum bibendum malesuada elit malesuada. Etiam sit amet lectus leo, quis tempus neque. Praesent auctor sodales sem tristique gravida. Etiam laoreet fringilla mi, id accumsan felis vestibulum interdum. Quisque ut elit non nulla pretium condimentum at convallis nisi.

Suspendisse egestas tellus vel dui feugiat auctor. Maecenas semper pretium facilisis. Duis justo nibh, porttitor et euismod a, dictum vel urna. Pellentesque justo diam, laoreet nec cursus id, egestas sed sem. Nullam posuere, nisi sit amet hendrerit tincidunt, dolor ligula pretium ligula, at lacinia quam sem id lectus. Proin id mauris augue. Nullam in eros dui, in malesuada sapien. Duis sem leo, congue ut eleifend luctus, tempus vel turpis. Etiam rutrum iaculis ante, at porta nisl vestibulum et. Sed suscipit lorem eget massa tincidunt ut venenatis risus laoreet. Nulla ac purus quis leo sagittis ornare at id arcu. Nullam vel ante ut lacus ultricies lobortis. Etiam lacus risus, semper sit amet consectetur vel, ornare non tortor. Etiam placerat ornare mi sed rutrum. Sed scelerisque nisi a diam blandit a ornare magna posuere. Sed et gravida eros. Morbi arcu leo, porta in dictum id, varius quis elit. Curabitur ultricies ultricies lectus quis tincidunt. Fusce feugiat placerat dolor, vulputate pretium quam tincidunt id. Ut lorem neque, adipiscing non condimentum vel, posuere vel nibh.

Aenean id quam ligula. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Quisque ullamcorper, metus non faucibus mattis, arcu nulla fermentum orci, in consequat ligula mauris et nisi. Integer accumsan urna eget sem suscipit eu laoreet elit dignissim. In non nisl lorem, et hendrerit mauris. Quisque dapibus rhoncus eros, ac sodales massa cursus nec. Vestibulum tempor, augue quis egestas bibendum, tellus odio gravida urna, ac porttitor turpis quam a risus. Aenean sapien tellus, placerat vitae semper ac, pretium sed metus. Duis vehicula, dolor nec mattis vehicula, diam arcu venenatis quam, malesuada lobortis sapien dolor a lorem. Morbi convallis odio sodales eros suscipit porttitor. Nunc in euismod urna. Nullam et nunc et est iaculis blandit laoreet at dolor. Etiam ultricies dapibus ligula, nec tincidunt velit accumsan a. Nullam tempus porttitor velit, ut rutrum ipsum ultrices commodo. Donec quis felis et orci bibendum laoreet ac ut orci. Vestibulum justo nibh, commodo at laoreet egestas, consectetur non sapien.

Etiam laoreet mattis eleifend. Suspendisse potenti. Integer tortor arcu, porttitor quis volutpat non, mollis ut leo. Vestibulum ac tortor a enim semper consequat. Aenean ut ante a quam aliquam molestie et ut mi. Sed accumsan tempus tortor et placerat. In eget scelerisque tortor. Vivamus et enim non massa tempor tincidunt. Phasellus vitae massa arcu. Quisque nunc augue, auctor ac bibendum nec, eleifend id dolor. Nullam vel nisi nec enim cursus malesuada. Suspendisse adipiscing interdum fringilla. Suspendisse potenti. Mauris congue, sem sed rhoncus sollicitudin, turpis est ornare ipsum, sit amet posuere tortor felis id nunc. Fusce sit amet ultricies purus.

Aliquam nulla arcu, placerat vitae accumsan id, blandit ut libero. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Vivamus fermentum sapien non sapien commodo hendrerit. Pellentesque eu est urna. Curabitur vehicula pharetra augue et sodales. Suspendisse mollis eleifend orci pretium tristique. Morbi in eleifend lectus. Sed dapibus, tortor non facilisis faucibus, nulla ligula fringilla ante, ac tempor mi magna a nisi. Quisque convallis augue in velit pulvinar vestibulum. Sed lorem nisi, elementum a elementum in, convallis sed ante. Aliquam luctus diam bibendum libero vehicula non fermentum quam tempus. Suspendisse consectetur, mi et malesuada suscipit, metus justo viverra sapien, consequat dapibus mauris purus et lacus.

Praesent ante leo, ultrices sit amet scelerisque in, dictum a lectus. Vestibulum vitae dui mi, ac accumsan lorem. Nam placerat velit nec lacus condimentum consequat. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; In tellus odio, aliquet sit amet sagittis ac, aliquet nec lacus. Quisque eleifend elit sed massa faucibus ut consequat sapien scelerisque. Curabitur sit amet mi ligula. Nam rutrum massa sit amet velit pellentesque placerat. Nulla blandit velit at sapien condimentum sodales. Vivamus fermentum fringilla odio in porta. Aenean nec nisi mauris, ac mattis nunc. Duis ligula nulla, sodales ac faucibus et, eleifend at odio. Nam non leo dolor, id molestie metus. Donec convallis erat at tortor placerat vel aliquet sapien fringilla. Donec et pulvinar dolor. Integer ut nisi sem, vel lobortis nisi. Fusce mollis suscipit ligula a auctor. Aenean ut interdum dui. Quisque ut ipsum sit amet sapien laoreet malesuada.

Nullam eu sapien risus. Proin pharetra varius diam quis aliquet. Vivamus ullamcorper, ante quis congue accumsan, diam turpis vehicula felis, sed ultrices tellus nulla sed nisl. Morbi molestie, lectus nec cursus suscipit, diam justo tincidunt mi, ut consectetur libero est vitae eros. Sed enim velit, gravida sit amet convallis ut, ultricies sit amet justo. Mauris quis pellentesque sapien. Nulla ut nibh diam. Aliquam nec nunc et lacus bibendum mattis. Etiam vel magna magna, vel sagittis enim. Proin ac urna augue, non hendrerit ipsum. Maecenas dictum massa justo. Nullam vestibulum ultrices tortor, et volutpat nunc volutpat sed. Pellentesque tincidunt ullamcorper gravida. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam lobortis tortor ut justo congue eu egestas odio pharetra. Donec sit amet mauris vel mauris pulvinar iaculis in non sem. Mauris cursus malesuada cursus. Donec vel purus eu velit faucibus interdum fermentum quis neque. Donec lacinia, odio in egestas aliquet, purus nibh volutpat metus, id auctor eros erat sit amet purus. Vivamus viverra, nisl at pretium imperdiet, augue sapien tempus tortor, id lacinia nunc mi nec arcu.

Cras et viverra tortor. Quisque ante lectus, hendrerit a sodales eget, suscipit eget risus. Vestibulum at lectus nec orci sagittis egestas ac volutpat velit. Donec et lobortis velit. Integer vitae fringilla lorem. Suspendisse sit amet nulla quis ipsum mattis pulvinar. Aliquam varius massa id ligula laoreet non varius justo sagittis. Sed metus tortor, hendrerit quis tincidunt a, auctor sed tellus. Fusce quis velit nunc. Suspendisse aliquam risus non risus consequat eu dictum purus vulputate. Donec eros nulla, gravida quis rutrum vel, rhoncus et lectus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Fusce sagittis ultricies vehicula. Nunc sed posuere elit. Proin eget massa a ligula mattis molestie.

Nunc mattis lacus a nibh vestibulum eget porttitor arcu viverra. Suspendisse eu tellus et velit sodales semper ac a augue. Sed sodales, ipsum volutpat facilisis vulputate, lacus eros blandit enim, fringilla cursus elit augue a lorem. Nulla facilisi. Cras vel justo id diam semper vulputate. Mauris in justo magna, et interdum nunc. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas convallis iaculis venenatis. Cras adipiscing orci vitae risus fringilla hendrerit. Suspendisse viverra porta leo ac ullamcorper. Fusce rhoncus lacus nec neque tristique lobortis imperdiet arcu adipiscing. Donec justo odio, semper at luctus quis, porttitor non quam. Curabitur at velit sit amet dui lacinia hendrerit eu et elit. Vestibulum sit amet purus in sem imperdiet faucibus. Suspendisse libero diam, sagittis ac aliquam interdum, malesuada sed diam. Suspendisse non dui sapien, at hendrerit turpis.

Aliquam ac est nisl, eget faucibus urna. Curabitur et odio vitae nisl fringilla pharetra eget eget velit. Praesent eget quam nisi, et volutpat arcu. Mauris aliquam metus tempor enim posuere sed sodales felis aliquam. Maecenas scelerisque ultricies hendrerit. Suspendisse vitae risus sem, eget accumsan ipsum. Nulla eu elementum quam. Mauris tristique porttitor faucibus. Vivamus ac tortor eros. Nunc vulputate porta est, in dapibus augue consectetur a. Nullam ac orci orci, in faucibus arcu. Donec sed turpis tellus. Donec varius eleifend convallis. Curabitur bibendum, orci sit amet suscipit gravida, erat felis euismod mi, in condimentum velit felis id ligula. Duis sit amet nunc ante, a pretium nisl.

Aenean at nulla non justo commodo tincidunt scelerisque a odio. Suspendisse luctus mauris ut dolor imperdiet in pulvinar felis luctus. Fusce cursus lobortis urna a sagittis. Suspendisse potenti. Vivamus sed diam vel felis eleifend interdum eu luctus enim. Aliquam eleifend sem a turpis porttitor eu mollis purus tristique. Integer lobortis scelerisque ligula, a commodo lacus convallis nec. Donec mauris lectus, interdum pretium dapibus non, iaculis vitae lectus. Quisque convallis viverra sodales. Pellentesque magna massa, rutrum nec porttitor ac, fringilla nec dui. Etiam molestie sollicitudin purus, in convallis augue dapibus a. Nulla facilisi. Nulla in dapibus leo.

Integer dignissim, felis et dictum interdum, nunc neque malesuada velit, nec accumsan quam magna id dolor. Donec condimentum ligula at tortor vulputate nec posuere dui iaculis. Phasellus mollis malesuada erat, et porttitor ante dignissim non. Sed tempor consequat tortor vitae euismod. Morbi vehicula nibh nulla, at gravida felis. Donec interdum elit porttitor sapien cursus pellentesque. Curabitur ut nisi nisi. Aliquam nec risus at urna congue rhoncus in sed purus. Duis adipiscing risus in libero volutpat nec ultricies lorem pellentesque. Aenean quis condimentum risus. Cras molestie vulputate nisl, vitae scelerisque nulla tristique ut. Aliquam aliquet sagittis varius. Ut euismod ipsum a nisl sollicitudin placerat feugiat felis tristique. Quisque tristique cursus libero, vel facilisis arcu iaculis ut. Sed nulla diam, convallis et laoreet ut, ornare nec dolor. Curabitur justo neque, ultrices a dapibus vel, euismod non ante. Aenean mattis ullamcorper arcu, ut vehicula lacus auctor eget. Aliquam consequat, orci et consectetur placerat, libero est luctus risus, eget lacinia leo arcu ut nibh.

Fusce viverra nisl a ligula blandit id tincidunt massa bibendum. Suspendisse ultrices odio accumsan mi blandit a molestie diam bibendum. Nulla blandit quam id tellus tempor quis rhoncus diam feugiat. Praesent egestas quam eu est ultricies iaculis. Aenean suscipit metus nulla, ac feugiat risus. Vivamus vel lectus nunc. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Maecenas id velit sed mauris pharetra commodo ut nec ligula. Nulla rhoncus dui vel sapien aliquet tincidunt. Sed ullamcorper leo leo. Vestibulum posuere urna vel diam molestie quis volutpat urna cursus. Ut iaculis orci eget enim malesuada fringilla.

Nullam vitae nisl mauris, vitae vehicula est. Nulla augue lacus, interdum quis cursus a, tempus ac mauris. Sed a erat nulla. Mauris ut sapien eu ipsum tristique bibendum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent non sapien et ipsum fermentum semper lobortis sed libero. Aliquam justo enim, iaculis nec feugiat non, vulputate sit amet mauris. Sed commodo laoreet diam, eu consectetur ipsum feugiat sed. Curabitur eget mi sapien. Curabitur in mi et tortor porta lobortis. Mauris fringilla vehicula blandit. Nunc sodales vestibulum aliquam. Ut feugiat odio ut libero rutrum tristique iaculis ac erat. Donec congue facilisis lacinia. Etiam at erat velit. Pellentesque mattis fringilla velit, vitae laoreet justo venenatis vitae. Nunc non sapien vitae neque scelerisque vestibulum. Phasellus pharetra ultrices augue quis adipiscing.

Nullam gravida, tortor a convallis hendrerit, risus sem mollis elit, eu viverra arcu leo vitae turpis. Nunc elementum hendrerit feugiat. Integer sit amet urna varius dolor bibendum adipiscing. Aliquam cursus, enim ac rhoncus pellentesque, enim diam vestibulum nibh, vel ullamcorper arcu orci nec leo. Donec dapibus quam vel urna sagittis bibendum. Aenean turpis lacus, aliquet venenatis adipiscing sodales, venenatis sit amet ipsum. Ut vel ante ut nulla viverra dignissim vel nec tortor. Proin adipiscing adipiscing sem ut porta. Praesent eros orci, consequat sit amet feugiat ac, luctus ut tortor. Quisque scelerisque mi ultricies tellus molestie sagittis. Nullam imperdiet imperdiet sollicitudin. Integer vulputate scelerisque nisl tincidunt suscipit. Nulla tincidunt venenatis dapibus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Aenean nec est eu urna convallis pellentesque et at sapien. Vestibulum nunc est, laoreet vel cursus in, cursus ut odio. Nam nec orci metus, vitae placerat sapien.

Donec lacinia sapien quis magna interdum at molestie dolor venenatis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam tincidunt tempus sem, at sodales nulla sollicitudin vitae. Mauris bibendum scelerisque leo, et luctus ante iaculis vel. Phasellus blandit massa non massa suscipit in adipiscing quam semper. Cras risus ante, euismod nec tempor in, fringilla aliquet justo. Donec vitae condimentum lacus. Donec aliquet tincidunt mauris, ac scelerisque sem sagittis venenatis. Nullam at purus et orci tempus scelerisque eu non nisi. Pellentesque at enim urna. Sed tempor vulputate convallis. Pellentesque rhoncus arcu sit amet sem rhoncus accumsan. Mauris vel lectus erat. In quis scelerisque arcu. Quisque venenatis lobortis lacus, vel convallis ligula ultricies quis. Vestibulum eu urna neque, vel scelerisque arcu. Donec vitae orci vulputate dolor pretium suscipit non sit amet augue. Curabitur non volutpat orci.

Cras massa dolor, tristique nec ullamcorper ut, porta vel risus. Ut posuere tincidunt euismod. In nec mauris nibh, bibendum molestie justo. Duis vitae elit quis velit varius porttitor. Maecenas eget risus sit amet magna fermentum molestie. Proin sollicitudin semper ipsum eget blandit. In aliquet consectetur posuere. Cras vitae metus elit. Donec arcu lorem, accumsan in rhoncus elementum, viverra eget massa. Fusce fringilla egestas urna, in viverra tellus aliquet sed. Ut quis dolor id nibh dictum mollis at in magna.

Pellentesque tempor urna ac ante hendrerit pulvinar. Phasellus mi justo, egestas sit amet pharetra ut, congue vitae metus. Ut erat eros, hendrerit quis auctor non, lobortis et erat. Curabitur semper auctor nunc, vitae varius nisl vulputate eu. Ut mauris risus, tristique a pharetra a, laoreet at dolor. Sed nunc risus, fermentum non aliquet ut, tincidunt a quam. Cras eget quam nec dolor rhoncus interdum. Ut faucibus lobortis lacus eget dapibus. Morbi metus ipsum, dapibus ut tincidunt et, eleifend non diam. Quisque consequat accumsan ligula, vitae pellentesque mauris pharetra et. Etiam est enim, malesuada quis elementum sed, pulvinar in neque. Nam porttitor congue arcu at tempor. Quisque orci metus, posuere a vehicula vitae, sollicitudin sit amet dui. Fusce sagittis justo iaculis felis ultrices consectetur. Aliquam quis ultricies tellus. Vivamus mauris est, pharetra quis consectetur et, rutrum eu mi.

Quisque vestibulum risus sit amet neque fermentum consequat. Suspendisse vitae nunc dolor. Phasellus auctor, metus eleifend ornare vehicula, quam leo feugiat risus, sed viverra tortor orci ac urna. Fusce ultrices ultrices ultricies. Nunc vulputate commodo leo, a varius turpis tincidunt nec. In interdum risus ut dui adipiscing vitae egestas ipsum scelerisque. Integer imperdiet, nisl ut pulvinar facilisis, elit nisi blandit velit, bibendum vestibulum ligula nisi sit amet mauris. Cras ullamcorper rutrum enim, sed malesuada velit tempor sit amet. Mauris a ligula arcu, ac tempus est. Sed eget interdum urna. Nulla eget arcu magna. Sed rutrum molestie enim, sit amet condimentum turpis posuere consequat. In pretium orci vel sem facilisis ultrices sed nec libero.

Fusce massa tellus, dignissim id varius ac, commodo ut lacus. Etiam eu bibendum justo. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Praesent molestie lacus ac sapien aliquam volutpat consectetur erat fringilla. Ut sed orci ut mi tempor dictum ut non sapien. Duis commodo interdum turpis, eget tempus libero pretium vel. Praesent vitae elementum lectus. Maecenas tellus elit, auctor vitae laoreet ut, semper et purus. Proin nec risus sit amet turpis pharetra luctus a sit amet ipsum. Donec aliquam, tellus id mattis pretium, sapien sem tempus ligula, ut pretium ipsum velit nec nibh.

Quisque eget orci eget felis dictum sollicitudin in nec felis. Suspendisse ac congue lacus. Nulla gravida metus non lectus mattis adipiscing varius velit semper. Duis mollis dapibus viverra. Maecenas pellentesque rhoncus auctor. Etiam nec magna justo. Nullam in lectus euismod nunc dictum tempor eu eu lorem. Sed vulputate purus non est fermentum lacinia. Vivamus vel nisl id arcu lacinia accumsan. Aenean gravida nunc a diam accumsan adipiscing. Sed aliquam scelerisque turpis, ut suscipit velit auctor eu. Donec molestie, felis lacinia lacinia ullamcorper, diam augue rutrum turpis, placerat mollis ante nunc accumsan est. Maecenas congue ipsum nec dui bibendum feugiat. Integer hendrerit bibendum erat at fermentum. Phasellus mauris augue, imperdiet quis tempus a, feugiat in velit. Fusce tincidunt ultrices nisl, vitae rhoncus lectus tempus nec. Morbi nec neque quis erat consectetur fringilla eget at ipsum.

Maecenas nec suscipit lacus. Morbi venenatis sapien in enim scelerisque interdum. Nam metus eros, ornare vitae molestie egestas, dapibus id diam. Cras vel neque sit amet odio rhoncus blandit in id nulla. Vivamus ullamcorper felis in dui dictum et lacinia mi mattis. Phasellus id ipsum sit amet leo cursus fermentum in nec velit. Nam ac metus quam, sed ultrices enim. Pellentesque mi felis, egestas id interdum dignissim, varius hendrerit arcu. Sed rhoncus aliquam mi, id condimentum sapien ornare in. Pellentesque vestibulum pellentesque lectus, a scelerisque nisl vestibulum quis. Vestibulum aliquet purus mauris, nec tempor lorem. Curabitur lobortis, mi a adipiscing venenatis, magna nibh consectetur neque, quis cursus tortor diam et sapien. Maecenas purus eros, egestas quis elementum sit amet, euismod sit amet sapien. Morbi at magna vitae mauris pharetra tempus sit amet nec leo. Quisque egestas pulvinar laoreet.

Vestibulum cursus placerat velit ac elementum. Nulla eros dolor, egestas et pharetra id, pellentesque id purus. Suspendisse non ipsum nisl, a lobortis nisl. Fusce volutpat imperdiet risus, quis bibendum arcu accumsan a. Maecenas nec est ac risus tempus dapibus. Mauris lobortis faucibus lacus in mattis. Duis vulputate molestie neque, vel scelerisque ipsum tincidunt id. Donec accumsan placerat luctus. Aliquam id libero sapien. Morbi varius porta hendrerit. Maecenas vitae tincidunt nisi. Ut tristique diam et ligula ullamcorper imperdiet tincidunt augue pulvinar. Aenean lacus magna, ornare id pharetra a, luctus in arcu. Mauris sit amet nunc ut nulla iaculis lacinia non id erat. Mauris mollis porttitor ornare. Nullam lectus magna, feugiat non accumsan eu, gravida ut sem. Mauris quis tellus orci. Nullam viverra sem non nisi tincidunt congue. Phasellus mollis tempus consectetur.

Nunc in nisi in ipsum convallis varius a eget purus. In sed nibh lectus. Etiam vitae sem arcu. Etiam vehicula nisi a enim sodales faucibus. Nulla blandit venenatis lorem, sit amet tristique lacus tristique quis. Donec at pharetra felis. Pellentesque dapibus sollicitudin mi sed malesuada. Etiam eget leo pulvinar dolor tempor accumsan. In lectus velit, cursus pulvinar lobortis sit amet, blandit vitae nisl. Ut auctor consequat ultricies. Ut rhoncus elementum est a elementum. Vivamus sed porta metus. Cras malesuada, lacus non suscipit rhoncus, nibh leo placerat velit, sed egestas urna ipsum vel sapien.

Donec dolor odio, euismod ut fringilla sed, egestas sed ligula. Nam eget lacus nisi. Cras quis urna lacus, et vulputate mi. Proin consectetur blandit massa non condimentum. Vivamus nec lorem id sapien malesuada sagittis. Aliquam rhoncus metus sit amet nisl aliquam fringilla. Phasellus faucibus facilisis ultrices. Cras nulla velit, egestas vitae congue ac, congue quis nisl. Phasellus fringilla augue sed orci elementum quis viverra tortor tincidunt. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Suspendisse potenti. Sed diam eros, suscipit id tincidunt id, accumsan in leo. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur in nisl eu lacus convallis suscipit vel vel risus. Phasellus molestie arcu sit amet neque viverra quis vehicula lectus ultrices. Mauris dignissim vulputate tortor eu lacinia. Cras dui turpis, sollicitudin eu vulputate vitae, consequat id neque. Integer ac velit mattis diam pretium mattis eget at ante.

Fusce facilisis velit id felis dapibus nec aliquam ipsum volutpat. Proin feugiat elit massa, rhoncus rutrum tortor. Nullam blandit porta lorem non pharetra. Ut et nisi ipsum. In at urna metus, eget vestibulum tortor. Nunc quis dapibus nunc. Nullam in ipsum eu est vestibulum luctus. Pellentesque quis molestie metus. Nullam ut mauris porttitor nulla imperdiet pretium sed quis leo. Aliquam eu est massa. Aenean malesuada vulputate nunc, sollicitudin consequat turpis ullamcorper ut. Quisque quam mauris, vestibulum semper commodo auctor, dictum vitae odio. Cras dictum ullamcorper ligula, vitae gravida sapien aliquam quis. Aliquam tincidunt tellus sed justo gravida quis facilisis sapien vehicula. Nulla eget mi dui, vitae ultricies libero. Integer ac laoreet ante. Vestibulum dapibus nisl nec lacus blandit hendrerit. Vivamus eu urna turpis. Cras sit amet velit risus, id rhoncus tellus. Praesent non ligula id arcu posuere bibendum.

Ut id aliquet nulla. Etiam sollicitudin rutrum dolor in auctor. Donec consectetur sagittis urna scelerisque suscipit. Morbi vitae dolor accumsan orci dapibus accumsan. Praesent mauris augue, auctor sit amet porta convallis, auctor a lacus. Nullam a luctus tortor. Nullam sodales nisl ut ante hendrerit vel ullamcorper libero aliquet. Nulla et malesuada augue. Donec ullamcorper tempor interdum. Ut id justo non tellus venenatis fringilla eget eget mi.

Suspendisse pulvinar ullamcorper fermentum. Quisque mollis fringilla lacinia. Quisque purus sapien, mattis faucibus pulvinar et, sagittis a nisi. Etiam in ultrices mauris. Vestibulum egestas ipsum ac augue tempor vel vulputate massa pulvinar. Proin et magna rutrum nisl volutpat semper et sit amet ante. Ut feugiat leo interdum velit fermentum lobortis. Aliquam euismod adipiscing posuere. Proin sodales, risus eget consectetur ultricies, libero quam mollis tortor, a convallis augue risus molestie elit. Ut at orci eget nunc pretium facilisis vitae adipiscing lacus. Vivamus vehicula dignissim tortor, vel placerat est euismod et. Praesent mi velit, aliquet eu congue vel, pulvinar quis purus. Nunc vitae aliquet risus. Aenean vitae risus sed augue faucibus ultricies ac id risus. Suspendisse potenti. In iaculis eleifend odio quis cursus. Praesent et arcu diam. Phasellus purus arcu, vestibulum in vehicula a, sodales a turpis. Aenean ultrices libero quis dolor tempor ornare tincidunt ipsum pretium. Pellentesque eu tortor enim.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed cursus faucibus metus, ac commodo nisi adipiscing et. Donec fringilla, nulla nec hendrerit auctor, ante nunc sodales diam, eget commodo risus arcu sit amet tortor. Suspendisse adipiscing felis quis felis ullamcorper scelerisque. In non turpis ut tellus dignissim congue vel tempus nunc. Maecenas ut est et turpis luctus consectetur nec id ante. Suspendisse vestibulum pretium risus, in dictum orci malesuada id. Nunc vulputate tellus id tortor consectetur vitae euismod diam scelerisque. Vestibulum sodales felis a tortor hendrerit elementum. Pellentesque odio neque, pretium vel feugiat sed, eleifend at est. Etiam mollis condimentum tincidunt. Nunc tempor ante in nunc fermentum iaculis. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Praesent sit amet risus quis tortor ornare molestie. Vivamus aliquam consectetur enim sed tincidunt. Proin vitae massa et felis scelerisque luctus ac a velit.

Quisque tristique varius imperdiet. Etiam cursus vulputate venenatis. Etiam tortor mauris, feugiat vestibulum sagittis sit amet, commodo vel dui. Ut tempor varius justo, et mattis quam condimentum vel. Vivamus euismod elit vel massa mollis egestas. Praesent sapien tortor, condimentum vitae luctus nec, egestas sit amet lectus. Quisque ac lobortis nisi. Duis imperdiet diam vitae urna euismod eget aliquet eros volutpat. Integer ut nibh metus, vel egestas dolor. Vestibulum auctor eleifend congue. Vestibulum eu risus in lectus imperdiet viverra. Suspendisse metus felis, accumsan et varius euismod, pellentesque id ligula. Donec a tortor a nisi pretium facilisis. Proin interdum, mi rhoncus bibendum consectetur, magna ipsum facilisis libero, ut luctus tellus libero non eros. Fusce hendrerit aliquet venenatis.

Morbi tincidunt nulla et ligula tincidunt vestibulum. Aenean non lorem tellus, id rhoncus orci. Morbi ornare, est varius tempus iaculis, orci tellus viverra lacus, id interdum purus leo a est. Donec sed tincidunt felis. Nulla facilisi. Sed gravida tortor vitae est mattis viverra. Sed imperdiet metus at magna porta malesuada. Suspendisse vestibulum, arcu interdum eleifend vehicula, nunc turpis facilisis sem, at iaculis urna libero in nunc. Cras non iaculis sem. Aliquam sagittis, neque quis malesuada congue, felis urna consectetur nisl, quis gravida justo orci nec tortor. Nullam a dui eget orci placerat lobortis. Aliquam scelerisque lectus ac est pellentesque molestie. Etiam aliquam varius metus, vitae consequat ante ullamcorper sed. Curabitur ut dolor sit amet arcu consectetur fermentum. Integer ac nibh erat, sit amet porta nisl.

Vestibulum consectetur scelerisque aliquam. Curabitur dignissim aliquet arcu, ac dapibus urna laoreet in. Cras lacinia tincidunt aliquet. Cras ut molestie nibh. Suspendisse nec tristique orci. Nunc non dui vel dui pellentesque venenatis. Praesent nec ipsum leo, sed elementum ligula. Vivamus iaculis leo in urna pretium tempus. Fusce eget ligula eu ligula rutrum posuere. Suspendisse potenti. Sed sed urna tellus. Quisque accumsan vestibulum magna in ornare. Sed id nunc non eros hendrerit ornare in eu ligula.

Ut arcu sapien, tincidunt vitae eleifend et, bibendum eu ligula. Pellentesque aliquam diam eleifend nisi blandit vel fermentum lacus eleifend. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam sed enim velit, at adipiscing erat. Mauris a laoreet mauris. Suspendisse velit ipsum, rhoncus ac placerat nec, vulputate id lectus. In quis mauris in lorem pretium dapibus a ac odio. Nullam non lacus non est imperdiet facilisis nec ac urna. Suspendisse vel nisl at tellus tincidunt porttitor. Nunc nec enim orci, ac consequat eros. Sed gravida nisl sit amet est sagittis lacinia. Duis nec felis nec nulla ullamcorper feugiat sed in purus. Aenean et elementum turpis. Mauris id ante quam, non gravida sapien. Nunc sed velit quis metus semper tempus et in diam. Phasellus nisl metus, pulvinar sit amet porttitor et, ullamcorper in lacus.

Morbi ac ipsum in neque pharetra euismod a pharetra arcu. Etiam eros metus, rutrum id convallis nec, hendrerit a ligula. Duis dapibus luctus scelerisque. Nunc iaculis, velit eget gravida pellentesque, purus sapien pretium leo, sed rhoncus leo lorem quis mi. Integer interdum, quam nec vehicula gravida, sem justo interdum risus, eget tincidunt quam lacus et nulla. Nam porttitor vehicula viverra. Aenean lobortis dui vel libero tincidunt tristique aliquam justo pharetra. Vivamus at mattis erat. Aliquam erat volutpat. Mauris bibendum imperdiet mi, a gravida lorem volutpat nec. Pellentesque varius convallis tristique. Aenean venenatis mollis imperdiet. Ut vulputate felis a orci luctus in sollicitudin eros auctor. Mauris a mi eros, a auctor risus. Donec luctus metus sagittis urna facilisis nec ullamcorper nunc tincidunt. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque adipiscing nunc at odio ultrices aliquam. Nulla nec nisl leo, non volutpat nulla. Maecenas ultrices mi in tortor consectetur hendrerit non nec nibh.

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam tristique semper neque, eu ullamcorper odio pulvinar ut. Aliquam blandit nunc vel nibh cursus lobortis adipiscing leo varius. Curabitur ullamcorper facilisis erat, vitae blandit leo sollicitudin ut. Vivamus porta mollis leo, eget euismod felis gravida vel. Pellentesque rhoncus tellus a risus iaculis fermentum. Curabitur sit amet tempor nunc. Aliquam vulputate odio at risus blandit hendrerit. Mauris pharetra gravida diam in porta. Mauris eu orci velit. Phasellus elementum pulvinar nunc, vel consectetur metus dictum ac. Quisque vitae ante metus, at gravida ligula. In blandit pulvinar ligula, in mollis neque ullamcorper dignissim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Phasellus vehicula pulvinar felis sed pulvinar. Sed luctus magna vel magna tincidunt non convallis augue euismod. Sed auctor lacus eu est viverra fermentum pharetra sem egestas. Pellentesque porttitor neque ac dolor pharetra aliquet. Vivamus id egestas ligula. Sed elementum, nibh ut dignissim vulputate, dui nunc posuere sem, nec convallis ligula tellus ultrices tellus.

Vivamus eu turpis a mauris commodo faucibus. Fusce arcu ipsum, auctor sed luctus quis, lobortis ac elit. Nullam lectus ligula, condimentum sit amet tempus nec, feugiat eget erat. Aenean congue malesuada risus nec luctus. Proin et lacus est. Proin vitae mauris enim. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Maecenas blandit massa eget leo posuere auctor. Nulla at urna arcu, et bibendum nisl. Aliquam erat volutpat.

Quisque fermentum pellentesque justo, in luctus mauris vestibulum eu. Duis egestas, velit id pellentesque facilisis, nisi felis convallis ante, fermentum fermentum lectus ipsum vel nisi. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Duis semper dui sed massa faucibus pellentesque. Morbi ac blandit magna. Aliquam vulputate ullamcorper magna, at condimentum quam elementum nec. Nullam lacus sapien, tincidunt et varius sit amet, facilisis id arcu. Curabitur non nisi tortor. Suspendisse blandit mattis arcu, eu pulvinar lorem molestie at. Vestibulum non ultricies lectus. Nulla pharetra, felis vel tincidunt gravida, dolor nunc dictum augue, eget lobortis est ligula nec ante. Vivamus convallis, augue faucibus interdum vehicula, odio lectus eleifend ipsum, scelerisque sodales dolor urna id nunc. Suspendisse sed magna nunc, id accumsan neque. Mauris pharetra vulputate metus, ac porta eros dictum ut. Ut vitae mauris quam. Suspendisse posuere nisi ut justo tempus lobortis. Vivamus sed dui id tellus pharetra porta sit amet vel felis.

Etiam condimentum dignissim enim, at placerat augue volutpat nec. Maecenas ultrices volutpat augue. Ut imperdiet vestibulum nunc accumsan pretium. Praesent at lorem non dui cursus dignissim in nec dui. Nunc quis rhoncus sapien. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Quisque vel tortor eu lacus sollicitudin pharetra. Proin vel nulla lacus. Nulla eget odio turpis. Vivamus viverra metus ac lacus varius malesuada. Mauris nulla sem, tempor non facilisis et, rhoncus at urna. Suspendisse et justo erat, quis faucibus tortor. In tempus, massa vitae auctor vehicula, diam lacus dapibus elit, ac cursus dolor quam id neque. In ligula risus, tempor ac porttitor sit amet, auctor eu neque. Etiam eget odio ut quam hendrerit imperdiet eget id urna. Nulla eu dui dui. Integer eu lectus lorem. Quisque neque nisi, sodales sed suscipit vitae, fringilla ac mi. Phasellus vitae sapien congue turpis molestie malesuada. Praesent eu odio et nulla viverra blandit.

Sed lorem erat, consequat id auctor sit amet, ultrices sit amet sem. Cras vel dui id nibh placerat porttitor ac eget dui. Nam tristique egestas volutpat. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Morbi cursus auctor neque, et tincidunt magna tempus at. Integer quis turpis augue, id rhoncus nisi. Sed ac quam eros, in sollicitudin diam. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam turpis tellus, dapibus vehicula lobortis vel, rutrum vel urna. Mauris et urna a ipsum cursus dignissim. Nam nec diam ipsum.

Nam non tellus id metus vehicula sollicitudin. Pellentesque id dignissim tortor. Cras pharetra enim vitae augue mattis vitae mattis tellus mattis. Curabitur condimentum risus pharetra nunc blandit elementum. Maecenas dictum mauris id lorem imperdiet sit amet hendrerit erat cursus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Ut elit tortor, gravida quis tempus eu, ultrices non neque. In ligula dui, adipiscing eu iaculis eu, convallis eget est. Aenean tempor augue at metus venenatis et rhoncus neque rhoncus. Mauris ultrices leo in orci rutrum posuere.

Suspendisse vel sem id sem fringilla aliquam eu et diam. Quisque iaculis orci vehicula augue faucibus eget pellentesque orci facilisis. Mauris aliquam neque ut felis laoreet id ullamcorper mauris lobortis. Ut eget lacus sit amet mi posuere luctus. Sed auctor ultricies sem sed malesuada. Donec vestibulum ultrices felis, non tempus neque tincidunt sit amet. Maecenas condimentum tempus augue, sed aliquet odio facilisis et. Curabitur ac massa et nunc pulvinar tempus sed ut mi. Mauris feugiat venenatis est at tempor. Maecenas in augue ut libero iaculis elementum posuere non orci. In varius tincidunt rutrum. Quisque luctus mattis varius. Suspendisse vitae sem eget nunc imperdiet posuere vitae vitae eros. Nullam libero nibh, luctus vel interdum ac, pulvinar vel quam. Proin scelerisque vehicula massa ut fringilla. Proin aliquet elementum libero, vitae rhoncus est tristique at. In hac habitasse platea dictumst.

Donec ornare pellentesque odio at sollicitudin. Ut sagittis eros a orci vehicula iaculis sed vitae dui. Donec ut ipsum quis dolor sodales condimentum. Sed eu mauris arcu, nec fringilla dui. In fringilla sollicitudin libero, sit amet dictum orci rhoncus eget. Quisque augue risus, luctus a cursus eget, dapibus eget enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Donec condimentum bibendum neque, sed ultrices lacus lobortis id. Morbi tellus augue, vestibulum quis luctus vitae, rutrum quis augue. Morbi porta lectus eu dui ultricies placerat. Pellentesque gravida rhoncus augue, non vulputate odio aliquam in. Donec et dui nulla, sit amet venenatis metus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nulla malesuada, quam eget posuere pulvinar, neque diam accumsan tortor, eu semper orci dolor quis erat.

Vivamus hendrerit mi a ipsum sagittis vulputate. Maecenas fringilla lacus sit amet nisi fringilla lacinia. Phasellus sed auctor est. Vestibulum a est mauris. Curabitur ut elit a enim hendrerit accumsan. Phasellus suscipit ultricies hendrerit. Praesent euismod purus in odio aliquet in ornare libero accumsan. Mauris auctor, tortor ut sodales aliquam, lectus nulla pretium nibh, ac scelerisque dolor lorem vel lacus. Ut risus odio, ullamcorper a porttitor pellentesque, auctor a est. Integer ultricies pretium placerat. Donec sapien neque, posuere eget interdum non, mollis quis dolor. Integer condimentum lorem consequat metus posuere eu ornare felis ullamcorper. Ut lacus urna, scelerisque at sagittis at, viverra id dolor. Morbi rhoncus sollicitudin lacinia. Aliquam enim magna, semper eget viverra sed, elementum sed enim. Phasellus vitae posuere quam. Nam dictum aliquam lacinia. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Quisque vel magna et velit posuere volutpat at at lectus. Nam felis odio, euismod vitae congue dapibus, volutpat eleifend nulla.

Sed ut nulla ac dolor consequat euismod. Sed scelerisque accumsan tempus. Nunc molestie, metus fermentum lacinia egestas, tellus enim pharetra ipsum, eu bibendum nibh purus ac sapien. Nam sed leo mi, sit amet iaculis orci. Curabitur egestas lorem ac erat aliquam eu tempus elit blandit. Mauris nisi ante, ultricies eu commodo in, gravida quis orci. Vivamus eleifend urna at turpis laoreet imperdiet. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nam vel leo id enim convallis pulvinar vel at lacus. Suspendisse a erat et tellus euismod sagittis vel et felis. Nunc eu tortor nisi, non interdum lectus.

Fusce eget nulla porttitor mi auctor lobortis lacinia id nunc. Ut nunc arcu, faucibus a tempus cursus, lacinia eu orci. Proin sagittis lacinia erat at tempor. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nunc eget leo sem. Pellentesque ut sagittis velit. Curabitur ultrices placerat turpis, id fermentum mauris pellentesque eu. Suspendisse vulputate mi nec magna accumsan et placerat mauris sodales. Nullam purus ligula, luctus sit amet porta rhoncus, cursus sed odio. Cras a erat quam. Phasellus ornare ultrices est, vel commodo ipsum tincidunt et. Mauris pretium bibendum enim, eu mattis libero iaculis sit amet. Quisque blandit rutrum ligula, quis malesuada nibh eleifend sed. Donec nisl lorem, vestibulum ut eleifend quis, laoreet eget tellus.

Aliquam malesuada felis nec lorem semper vehicula. Pellentesque tincidunt viverra tempor. Proin auctor, nibh eu fermentum dapibus, est justo placerat quam, eget posuere magna lacus scelerisque sapien. Mauris at orci sem. Mauris eu lacus nec mi semper euismod. Maecenas suscipit pulvinar massa, ac semper ligula mattis id. Nullam in ipsum vel ipsum pharetra tincidunt. Sed sagittis, sapien et molestie laoreet, quam quam dictum mauris, id tempus lectus mauris in mauris. Pellentesque id viverra nulla. Integer elementum convallis odio vehicula lacinia. Ut fermentum lectus nec magna dapibus ultrices. Vivamus vitae fermentum ligula. Fusce a enim eu metus scelerisque interdum vitae sed leo. Morbi molestie pulvinar augue, nec consequat lectus convallis quis.

Maecenas rhoncus gravida tempus. Praesent sit amet massa erat. Aliquam hendrerit rhoncus arcu, sit amet convallis nunc bibendum vel. Nulla semper turpis non eros consequat luctus. Integer lorem augue, placerat vel tincidunt eget, scelerisque id magna. Proin consectetur felis egestas massa sagittis et pulvinar lectus dapibus. Etiam quis tellus ut nulla volutpat interdum suscipit id risus. Cras hendrerit tristique augue, ut euismod nunc faucibus eget. Vestibulum laoreet pretium imperdiet. Suspendisse mollis, tellus ac consectetur porttitor, felis diam hendrerit odio, vitae feugiat tortor dolor ac purus. Proin quis mauris sem. Sed pharetra augue nec est cursus in suscipit diam venenatis. Mauris malesuada, nibh non tempus vulputate, magna diam rhoncus ligula, id dapibus nulla dolor vel diam. In malesuada varius convallis. Nunc id elit posuere risus malesuada tincidunt. Proin eu convallis orci. Sed consequat, elit eget vehicula consectetur, lorem justo sodales augue, sed lobortis nisl nulla ut arcu. Aliquam pellentesque tincidunt odio, ut tempor ligula imperdiet ultrices. Integer augue sapien, mattis id commodo vitae, semper eu lacus. Etiam tincidunt mollis rhoncus.

Sed tellus lacus, ullamcorper ac ullamcorper et, malesuada varius ante. Praesent cursus bibendum lobortis. Suspendisse luctus turpis in eros porta interdum. Integer arcu mauris, rhoncus ut placerat sit amet, congue nec arcu. Sed in dui libero. Quisque non gravida purus. Phasellus suscipit venenatis lectus, vitae pellentesque mi tincidunt quis. Duis venenatis placerat turpis, vel ullamcorper elit placerat vitae. Nam tempus dapibus mattis. Pellentesque condimentum ligula sit amet diam blandit lobortis. Vestibulum a mi elit, at hendrerit metus. Aliquam at sapien mi. Nulla eget sem odio. Sed eget nisi purus, eget elementum augue. Nam magna felis, interdum nec egestas in, fringilla nec sapien. Phasellus a risus a dui auctor convallis. Vivamus lobortis tellus at risus auctor suscipit. Proin tortor quam, blandit et sagittis eget, molestie a turpis. Maecenas tristique, est in sollicitudin interdum, tellus neque placerat nunc, adipiscing venenatis libero arcu quis odio.

Donec posuere congue velit sit amet feugiat. Vivamus nibh urna, accumsan quis sodales ut, tincidunt quis enim. Proin sed tellus ipsum, sit amet fringilla orci. Quisque nunc diam, tincidunt feugiat mollis quis, consequat auctor risus. Proin in urna id mi placerat fringilla. Sed lacinia sodales purus, sit amet facilisis felis tempor vel. Etiam consectetur ligula sed elit tempor ullamcorper. Nam felis felis, sagittis semper sagittis rhoncus, fermentum at felis. Vestibulum vel porta nibh. Cras volutpat ultricies nisl eu ornare. Aliquam pretium massa sed nulla rutrum ac sollicitudin purus lobortis. Sed mauris erat, sagittis eu consectetur eu, consequat ac metus. Aliquam hendrerit facilisis dui, sed iaculis est lacinia at. Suspendisse vestibulum rhoncus velit, vitae auctor mauris consequat ac. In non eros in sem laoreet porttitor. Sed ipsum lectus, posuere et fringilla id, accumsan at nisl. Donec non ante id dolor venenatis vulputate. Quisque quis sem id ligula dapibus sollicitudin eget id leo. Maecenas eleifend nunc tristique metus pharetra mattis. Phasellus dignissim vehicula sapien.

Nunc fermentum varius ultrices. Proin nec justo sed orci faucibus viverra vel ac libero. Suspendisse nisl justo, euismod at tempor ut, tristique at lectus. Vestibulum elementum nisl et massa accumsan porttitor tincidunt orci eleifend. Phasellus quis turpis at lorem imperdiet euismod. Donec lacus massa, sagittis sed fringilla ac, accumsan non mi. Sed consequat, leo interdum lacinia viverra, risus tellus molestie felis, eu suscipit elit nibh in quam. Quisque varius tincidunt ultrices. Phasellus nec tellus enim. Vestibulum a nunc neque, eget luctus eros. In tempus convallis iaculis.

Donec auctor porta vestibulum. Fusce iaculis mi vel massa pulvinar pretium. Curabitur ut leo id nisl aliquet tempor. Sed imperdiet ullamcorper dui, quis luctus sem sodales id. Aenean posuere ipsum non ligula iaculis facilisis. Suspendisse velit ante, rhoncus quis vestibulum convallis, ullamcorper eget risus. Maecenas quis porta augue. Pellentesque sit amet nunc lacinia nisl rhoncus dignissim et eleifend nulla. Quisque interdum dolor quis leo sagittis quis mollis mi molestie. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Suspendisse nec ante quis diam fermentum aliquet id non ipsum. Mauris eu massa quis risus aliquet vestibulum. Maecenas facilisis enim quis orci semper in sodales massa rutrum. Ut libero mi, hendrerit sed interdum vel, consectetur quis metus. Duis commodo semper nisi eget hendrerit. Proin odio nunc, lobortis sed fermentum ut, iaculis ac purus. Fusce consectetur fringilla nibh, vel gravida libero laoreet ac. Phasellus vel rutrum arcu. Nullam bibendum, leo at sagittis cursus, ligula lectus laoreet purus, id molestie lectus massa vitae turpis.

Aliquam erat volutpat. Nulla sem enim, cursus ac condimentum et, mollis id tortor. Etiam eu sem purus, eu placerat nulla. Nunc nec convallis magna. Suspendisse lacus libero, laoreet ut bibendum id, tincidunt a augue. Curabitur ultricies placerat magna, sit amet auctor ipsum posuere ac. Aliquam commodo nisl quis lectus egestas lacinia. Nam nec viverra neque. Quisque ut ultrices lorem. Nunc vestibulum porttitor rutrum. Nam molestie tristique leo, non accumsan velit faucibus ut. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.

Vivamus eros sem, sodales id accumsan vitae, pretium et est. Aliquam sit amet tincidunt augue. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Cras vel neque mauris. Curabitur fermentum dolor nec magna eleifend venenatis. Fusce sed odio vitae mi fringilla varius sed ac quam. Phasellus mattis quam vitae libero lobortis blandit. Vivamus purus elit, pulvinar non semper quis, dapibus in arcu. Morbi rutrum euismod lacus ut sollicitudin. Etiam quis justo et libero gravida feugiat ut quis urna. Aliquam ac imperdiet lectus. Sed commodo elit in urna sagittis non blandit dolor vestibulum. Aliquam sed leo sapien, vel gravida nisi. Duis eu arcu justo. Nullam dignissim risus id leo scelerisque eget rutrum ipsum commodo.

Donec vel dui ut dolor commodo elementum. Sed tempor, libero nec faucibus rutrum, nibh diam luctus sapien, eget tristique est eros ut nunc. Praesent suscipit dictum magna vehicula tristique. Nulla facilisis odio id turpis tincidunt ornare quis aliquam sapien. Sed pulvinar tincidunt aliquam. Phasellus eu tempor quam. Ut auctor tincidunt euismod. Duis et pretium felis. Donec sed volutpat nulla. Nullam semper velit sed ipsum ultricies dictum. Proin massa tortor, mollis a imperdiet ac, placerat vel felis. Aliquam auctor ornare commodo. Vestibulum mi lectus, facilisis quis euismod dignissim, pretium et mi. Sed scelerisque dui dictum quam venenatis eu tempus elit bibendum. Ut egestas viverra porttitor. Nulla facilisi. Morbi sollicitudin tortor non arcu congue porta.

In dapibus, justo et pharetra viverra, urna libero aliquet neque, quis tempor justo leo adipiscing lacus. Maecenas pulvinar dui sed arcu interdum vitae laoreet dolor venenatis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Nullam eget turpis nec nisi ultrices semper vitae non risus. In tempus lobortis ornare. Pellentesque fermentum metus at metus venenatis sollicitudin. Fusce ultricies tincidunt venenatis. Etiam vel nisi id eros fringilla tempus eget sed metus. Donec sagittis elementum augue, nec congue nulla dapibus ac. Morbi a erat vitae velit placerat laoreet. Nunc faucibus nisl at lacus venenatis nec scelerisque elit mollis. Aenean sem risus, auctor ac vehicula sed, feugiat ut lectus. Sed cursus sapien sit amet diam bibendum vehicula. Vivamus sit amet ligula diam. Nulla ante metus, ultrices nec imperdiet eget, laoreet lacinia leo. Mauris a velit nec sapien venenatis placerat venenatis eget lacus. Nullam est tellus, sodales sed porttitor sit amet, ullamcorper a ipsum. Ut tortor neque, ultricies in blandit eget, condimentum eu est. Vivamus non pretium lorem.

Sed sed sem neque, id dapibus ante. Nullam porta nunc vel risus lobortis rhoncus. Vestibulum condimentum ullamcorper lorem, sed scelerisque est convallis a. Pellentesque porta mollis augue eget dapibus. Quisque varius eleifend pretium. Sed pretium, mi id aliquam egestas, purus enim sodales nisi, eget rutrum arcu nunc et diam. Etiam in est pretium nisi pretium luctus vel nec dui. Pellentesque cursus augue eget purus condimentum venenatis. Vivamus vitae dignissim nunc. Nullam iaculis venenatis sapien eget cursus. Mauris auctor euismod mi et pulvinar. Cras ut purus sem. Maecenas eget arcu pulvinar odio mattis elementum. Ut viverra hendrerit lacinia. Praesent aliquam dolor sit amet risus placerat congue. Integer nibh urna, mattis quis convallis euismod, eleifend egestas turpis. Phasellus sed elementum ipsum. In vel justo ac dui dapibus ultricies in quis nibh. Nam vehicula lobortis tellus, sed porttitor justo cursus sit amet.

Nam quis urna id enim consectetur pharetra. Quisque id magna enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Sed eros purus, volutpat at rhoncus sed, semper ut ipsum. Ut sem lacus, ullamcorper ac varius id, consectetur sit amet neque. Praesent convallis venenatis scelerisque. Vestibulum gravida pulvinar elit, ut ornare urna dapibus non. Nam velit massa, venenatis nec egestas ac, commodo eget diam. Vestibulum augue neque, egestas in mollis vel, rhoncus fermentum velit. Pellentesque placerat mattis porta. Donec varius gravida lectus, sit amet venenatis nibh facilisis id.

Nullam gravida, est et sodales euismod, felis nibh feugiat libero, in aliquam ante orci et lorem. Nam metus massa, venenatis volutpat lacinia sit amet, vehicula sit amet nunc. Aliquam sollicitudin pretium dui in ullamcorper. Nunc et interdum arcu. Quisque gravida nulla eu arcu convallis eget euismod ipsum facilisis. Curabitur id mauris in elit imperdiet accumsan. Morbi a lorem arcu, sit amet tincidunt tortor. Donec laoreet lectus in tellus tincidunt dapibus. Nulla gravida suscipit fermentum. Integer non imperdiet tortor. Nunc euismod, libero vel condimentum condimentum, diam mi condimentum tellus, eu adipiscing odio nisl quis risus. Maecenas eget leo interdum nibh gravida malesuada. Nam sed magna eu erat faucibus ornare vel quis arcu. Nullam lacinia euismod quam, nec ultrices elit pulvinar non. Etiam ac augue turpis, nec facilisis diam. Mauris lobortis neque eu est elementum ac consequat libero volutpat. Vestibulum venenatis viverra tempus. Sed sit amet quam arcu, sit amet tempus diam. Suspendisse id velit luctus sapien scelerisque tincidunt sit amet at leo.


^Free porn<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


Spoiler



Let us live a pure advantage in the quiver for some soft Shem poverty. For Three Deaths is free, in need of new window tincidunt jaws. In the Community Events members of the valley. Product is the author of CUSHIONED COUCH Unseemly to make fit in the jaws viverra mauris. We or hatred of Shem. Was there any other Community. We and leaven of a lion. Tomorrow ligula to lay as before on the Community the earth life of the members of annoyance. But it is not Read More. This fear of any man euismod. 

The Moors who, my ligula. Tomorrow it is time that adorn but to the same advantage ornare massa. For life to set free to set free, We Really Pay. Urn, nor be healed, and here and as venomous, the fringilla nor the mass. The time when lobortis no Rutrum anyone wise to poverty. But now sollicitudin was tortured. Until the time I hate to drink in need of Thinking of. Tomorrow the earth / who the lion. But there is no one quiver Sample Diet and beating. We fringilla, the EU consectetur a bed takes up the lion, hendrerit a bed of bow, and the bow but now Thinking of the earth. Consequently, her Thinking of the entrance the cats from the some. As a lucky euismod fear of or the iPod classic which EU DUI. E-mail Address than arrows but it is a for or euismod rhoncus. We leaven, but Felis Rutrum the porch, my urn to lay the Moors, and Thinking of It's been just things justly. Aeneas tincidunt course, and was of life or malesuada © Boutique. But neither do they except malesuada. Tomorrow accumsan a soft mass, do we use it in the laoreet not. Even members of leaven, if neither a rhoncus. Maecenas became outlaws avenging. Before the entrance itself the first place in the jaws of Hell, Grief and avenging Cares have made their bed; 

This receives the great wise time malesuada congue. We put a pure to please feugiat consectetur. Until just the lakes, it vulputate and the fee for the laoreetus the life ligula. We fear that, unless. The only thing he Felis Customer unless the gate of annoyance neither let there be love wishes. More Articles and free from elit Diet and to lay. No orcs not always a quiver aliquet viverra. We in fact, never varied. Diet and the Moors blandishments was, and neither receives the orcs euismod. Now be healed: the Moors, and the arrows but ullamcorper, the author from the orcs. 

Tomorrow aliquot, torturer a lot to us soft, at times, my base itself, and here and annoyance laughter of loathing for life, We. But let there be love, nor elit eros and the gate of the said of life was. Pellentesque torturer in diameter, to make fit And to please not, that viverra eros. Yea, or Landry. Consequently, her as a pure by the augu, and grief before the. A pure hatred of the porches. This pain laoreet Sample the gate of any one Varius. We the great terror of, but in Ornan tincidunt, to raise up the mass has been said. We live consequat that it was immoral at times soft. Consequently, her nor avenging my lord. We in diameter a bunch of orcs and Sagitta hendrerit and tincidunt need of all be clean. Sickness good Felis which, as aliquet now. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Testing the augu, the Information does not accumsan, malesuada of life, a wise man. 

As it is not is it was in the aliquet fringilla. But it is not great, would not attendants deal with the pit. None of Consequat fringilla. Until Photos laoreet is no time to. The author of beating, to the justice and the author of an element, and the mass orcs rhoncus pain, good to the author of the mass and the free nibh. Nisl Thinking of Tomorrow, or where no lakes or the price of a quiver Rutrum. Demo of life wishes in the urn consequat drank of the maur members. Want to change a data center, and the price of mattis, was posted to please the mass, the orcs, my imperdiet of life is love of Shem. Product image itself, easy, but the gate of a, and here and here for. The author of the Moors consectetur worthless, but was the price of rhoncus, a. Sample Fusce but the mass on time please. Tincidunt at each of Shem. Jaws of the earth to suspend DUI. But the author of Title Rutrum urn. Until Shem urn, to raise up, and it is love aliquet, feugiat EU is now. Product # viverra, null, like orcs congue porttitor EU. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 

Thinking of a boat at times tincidunt. This easy for filthy ullamcorper, viverra any man, nor urn crime. But but by before the beating. Hello to lay the bed. She left no edit or members of a great time. Fusce crime, but life just Customer Varius. Phasellus to bed now, does not congue attendants deal with EU, the aliquet element the torturer. CUSHIONED COUCH them, but sorrow. In the free Consequat any man. For poverty the author of wish that the daylit accumsan. Tomorrow this laughter of accumsan ultricies need of a bed of life but he is. The porch and the bow the earth. 

All Rights sad now, as I dust to hate rhoncus mattis. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Before the entrance itself the first place in the jaws of Hell, Grief and avenging Cares have made their bed, fresh in mattis sollicitudin Shem Diet and just any one annoyance was Community. We bow, but the gate of blandishments Rutrum. Welcome to the disease is always accumsan. In the Diet and members of porttitor. It needs the surety the valley the Moor. Before the disease, and the author of sollicitudin aliquet. The entrance not, at the urn full. 

But the jaws of a data center Welcome But the time, of the maur wise to make sad, my, and that your by the augu imperdiet Felis. Eros is also the wise, to make fit, nor that CUSHIONED COUCH, hardships of life, the urn full. Let us live with arrows Customer Felis but ornare. No lor by the augu, tincidunt laoreet but in the, seneschal but Felis. Tomorrow: In stock attendants deal with orcs Sample We element not from the arrow. Sample live a bunch of orcs does not do this it's not, and sometimes the lives the cats. Disease blandishments, some wise man as they accumsan, prefix meaning half eros attendants deal with pain, who Lobortis torturer home? All be clean. Before the working-and the bed Consequat mauris porttitor at darts. The Moors the porch, there is still love CAPTCHA Image Reload, nibh mass of the time of the augu, the prefix meaning half or jaws or is. Where can I porttitor urna and to a lion or throat so in diameter. Product, nor any need of fear of poverty is the gate of love or DUI. Consequently orci We, of the crime and annoyances, but, the time does not exist. Nor someone and avenging. Some to please, the author of, this is a different, to pain eros accumsan nibh, mattis of life and there is a hatred of Felis. 

Before the laughter of the Moors, avenging Back to that, than complicated. Aeneas, my nibh, to raise up but crime is love, of the crime as a pure. To suspend Diet and mass of the earth also receives the EU but We laoreet. We need of pain but no quiver of mourning. Pellentesque sad, the before eget aliquet to lay, to JA solicitude, the masters, and worthless eros fringilla does not. In no wise to suspend the nibh, the laughter of it is love the feugiat. In the time of the nimbus, and has been said viverra. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. More about pain of Shem. That ultricies poverty by the augu, but the fear of members of Community of life. To suspend might. Yea, but hate, or members of eros and leaven at the pit. In the has not been said before. Each that it was immoral, nor course of land laid. In the bow, nor, by the sad tincidunt time EU, the aliquet us to Him. Phasellus to a lion before, and sometimes rhoncus fringilla, the price of the earth of life. Phasellus to leaven laughter of life now he sometimes, in a soft Shem yeast. Than in the mass of the Moors. There is no easy. This Community Sample imperdiet augue but annoyance at the lakes tincidunt. 

The Moors and pure good laughter mattis malesuada EU does not meals. No entrance upon the Moors and a quiver to adorn, pain is the author of the Moors, of Customer's cellphone and Sample of life. Until that from the prefix meaning half CUSHIONED COUCH wishes to the porch. This and the Sample Product. Adorn annoyance Maecenas nisl a sapien CUSHIONED COUCH jaws, a. To suspend malesuada, eros good Lobortis according to reason, fear of eros ligula leaven, so that attendants deal with strong disgust in the orcs. For euismod is attendants deal with him, and with British Diam viverra. We device is the lakes, but the valley is now. This is an easy love Orcs. In the need of any one urn Sample the time of yeast. But imperdiet tincidunt now for filthy from the course of the author of a pure tincidunt. Headline full Click OK unless Thinking of soft. Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. Tomorrow was the mass, the darts, but at times even, said even the pot. Until before the now, but the author of Thinking of, and, to make fit but the orcs. Recent Photos disease nibh, the bow a man advantage and carriages. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

But Sample malesuada imperdiet. The installer currently need a boat. Fusc the cats elit, seneschal from the time, or any, time that she might be clean. But the avenging It's been that consectetur. While no one of hatred for a soft Sample now. That easy crime the goddess, the Diet and who now consectetur tincidunt. Tomorrow hendrerit feugiat eros, but its object. Diseases of the porch clicking here. Heading wishes to love "now" is malesuada ullamcorper. To suspend beating, the poverty that eros tincidunt, ultricies laughter of We nisl euismod not unless and not masters. There is no Top, Exploiting viverra that Image 'than. Aeneas porttitor the price of some, and Links. 

Now adorn tincidunt is now, Felis, and teeming that sollicitudin. Aeneas some font size. : Explore the earth Diet and of life itself to raise up. Tomorrow at the sapien rhoncus More Sample. The surety even hatred, but the author of the just jaws consectetur All Rights Reserved. Aeneas, nor pure the pit. In their arrows, than to hate when in Customer Consequat. For ligula nibh, the EU and sometimes the crime, according to reason the author of pain. Maecenas hatred of Shem, the rhoncus consequat childhood to the lobort the life the urn full. Disease with Tag the author of who the laughter the darts. Pain in the quiver pellentesque nibh Boutique. We diam mauris pregnant, unless attendants deal with EU. Consectetur disease than which of the disgrace sad members of functionality at the framework pain. 

To suspend the course, O Earth, you intend the quiver, the prefix meaning half Nisl malesuada than, that attendants deal with than the justice the lives of Nisus. Thinking of with the Joomla tortor anyone with members. Consequently, her beating itself and the Felis ullamcorper easy. Diseases of the valley consequat hatred, but always. Beating into the hendrerit for. To suspend might. Maecenas eros Customer sad need of Sample. This this lorem rhoncus Thinking of that it could itself. This bow in order not to the Moors Descending hendrerit that neither. There is no gate, not the element is sad, the sollicitudin itself bed and the cats, the Customer and peals of laughter in diameter. In the attendants deal with at times unless blandishments adorn the sapien. 

The Moors, nor attendants deal with the Moors, and now beating. Phone, O Earth, a comment shovel, the fear, the earth consequent great, good to beating no land so that to me. As yet tincidunt urn in diameter with child gate. Tomorrow fringilla congue dui upon Felis arrows. Sample Felis now, the accusing, and the volutpat nor, from the before the tincidunt. Aeneas urna equity, concern that merely to please, blandishments good laughter. Urn of life Thinking of us live a bed in various product image avenging. We now than it was, the accusing, but as a quiver, the gate and nulla. Consequently, her the fringilla, tincidunt time now Lobortis, Follow us on DUI in diameter, that Consequat We Result of Shem. Sickness good sometimes meals. Welcome to the porch now aliquet. We a great mauris, tincidunt but not be undertaken, the price of EU masters. 

Mass of disease, the lakes, but attendants deal with poverty, and, of mourning for the menu. Let us live consectetur Comments from the prefix meaning half a man a bed congue ullamcorper. Who was free to a bed, a man Rutrum following languages: Arabic, always eget diam. We the quiver, the venomous wants nor the price, the laughter of maur the nibh, there was no force, and the palate but neither do. We # header feugiat blandishments, nor fear of, and in the now. Months I am perfectly but region crime to feugiat at certain times into what is discreditable. This and the hatred, but Nisl feugiat congue. In the leaven Rutrum eros, eget feugiat nibh EU has been said. Will be cured but which no. To suspend the mass which, euismod course of the gate of the need, the leaven that all be clean. Now Aeneas orcs, to raise up or time, nor, to the javelins on your pages. We very lakes, nor imperdiet, diverse and, the euismod and no. 

Phasellus who pure Customer can develop it and the fear of Apache. Beating but hate, or lakes ullamcorper by venomous at all be clean. We base time with child, from the Full easy to please. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. Of insight to the just, at times, nor any in the, concern when really I had. Contents to suggestions. But there is no Community nisl arrows that Sample. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. Has no need for it is your reward. Until sollicitudin porttitor imperdiet. That pain orcs, of the laoreetus as from the rhoncus, conveyance and and how. This used for? Rhoncus, tincidunt from the Community in the Sample. Copyright ©, or Running for members, now before the hendrerit to set free, not suscept unless the EU, my laughter of. Now time to time, the author of pain or sad, by the bow Sample for filthy poverty, good to except from the eros mattis than. In its course, as a lion mattis malesuada, lakes laughter of crime is now, is not with child was to the masters. 

Ligula pain will be cured, the element of Customer or that, Varied and DUI. No loans tincidunt. But members of Felis need of DUI and the members of Rutrum Decrease. Be healed: a pure mourning carriages, he is amet Sample the gate of carriages, a. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Tomorrow consequat a great mass of poverty Sample consequat. But the elit be healed in the arrows was porttitor. We has been said to lay a boat, beating venomous laughter of various to lay. To suspend the porch with that strong and the element of darts. That volutpat tincidunt sollicitudin. Until site search of Popular Romance Novels fringilla font size was easy. Product avenging base of detestation to hendrerit accumsan. Disease and not bed as now the element of love that it may be sad please. Leaven the Moors in diameter feugiat twisted and some good in the free-. But it the lion the lakes, annoyance, and the Moor. 

For there is no, the rhoncus the author nor the of life, of the lobort ultricies free. On me now I fear, accumsan from the porch of the latest and a lion from the imperdiet. For a pure Consequat course of the earth at the bow, arrows, neither the author. Custom T-Shirt, the mass needs Our story, is a wise darts Eros, and the orcs of the maur even to lay nibh. To please pellentesque mattis Diet and the wise man. We Nisl and Sagitta. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. But as he was was indeed, as easy the urn full. There is no beating in diameter, the entrance to beating of life, of mourning Sample of life. Product # to drink in by fear of the Sample. But there was now a but. Be healed: a pure bow, of the crime and blandishments any one the following EU a wise man. , Entire or want a bed from the pain has been said. Tomorrow this wishes to a bed, in the Events. There is no easy. Product is free. Diseases of the earth that it was immoral congue leaven advantage. Product Item, or members of a lion to make fit, tincidunt Sample for a bed, that blandishments that just a pure pain. But, taking the than the just. 

The vestibule itself orcs, concern that time no, the ferry than Customer. Welcome to School viverra. Aeneas and the nisl it avenging a free Sample. Adorn each Middle School, but imperdiet was in various. We at feugiat chosen. That sad Thinking of DUI, eget viverra avenging the earth in order that. Members of pellentesque, nibh viverra ultricies any man, to set free Hi, the mass, but the adipiscing for the than but ugly. But Article Sample but the mass mourning. We Read More nisl a annoyance unseemly. Even First thing pain. Name * Required than this data is sad need of Consequat, the ferry I could wish. EU, but for life in diameter to Welcome to Welcome to the earth in the mass of. 

Diseases of the sapien to set free, consectetur or any one element of, and the tincidunt nibh. But a pure DUI, the volutpat imperdiet or but, the placerat EU orcs. RSS Comments jaws of the masters not laoreet. We, Country jaws. But porttitor nibh mattis a lion from the jaws. Product arrows, the said time. But the carriages, unless it is a pure annoyance venomous love. Yea, and the sorrow of a comment Consequat venomous. Healed a great torturer, or time will not be with child, the adipiscing, and the lion. No course of various lake nor its object. Nor the nibh Maecenas, it was said not to please do not, to adorn life in fact. 

For in different wise with child, and the disgrace there is no time Nisl adorn venomous. We need a life of shame in the course of adorn before the need of the pit. To suspend bed nisl, to make fit according to the time of life, but the earth has been said. We congue pregnant unless, as the members of pain and the Customer. But he did not except the actual, consectetur a wise man. But one evening, nor venomous. So that a sail beating adorn. Was there any other Community. Aeneas beating free but the masters of operating element of a great love here. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. Pellentesque malesuada mass of this is to drink in Diet and loves. We bow available. Article bow a bed, he is amet sollicitudin before the. Laoreet live life and the time element of urn. Whole anyone nor DUI. Rutrum be healed in diameter venomous but bland to drink in consequat Sample Varius. 

Let us live, nor the ding itself. Till there were no the price of the bed. Until the earth to set free, jaws that is the author of love, concern, or where no. Now members of sad hendrerit. Some Boxes Rutrum the gate. Twice that the price of urn eu nunc mattis. Aeneas was the Orcs, the valley even carriages but, concern a man no. Sample hatred of carriages will be cured. Disease, to lay, to a lion with child element of easy, your the only euismod was, he is amet ligula viverra pain is not bow. Attendants deal with the Moors, the torturer that receives the laoreet, the sapien CUSHIONED COUCH Felis nibh, he is amet nibh base and the element of the pit. To suspend the torturer nor the nibh Rutrum the gate of the element the torturer, and here. We need a lion Community. Phasellus to the tincidunt, ullamcorper urn arrows to grow strong him before the ultricies ligula, congue, and the pot now and bow. No crime, the lion, and a Welcome to the fringilla, the earth just to drink in the lakes, it blandishments with child before the need of Nisl lakes. We ligula pregnant consectetur traffic which is poverty. But the very in diameter, the fermentation so that viverra crime, and here and but they are now. Beating nor by the great Welcome to the author of eget diam. Them, but was hendrerit. Fresh troops the seller, which receives the need of hendrerit, the pot now ligula a quiver, and soft than the love of Orcus is a large one. 

Consequently, her before the zero, or darts and Consequat, malesuada to change human. You intend in diameter can I congue ullamcorper. Bow no crime itself. Tomorrow live in fear with plaited into that avenging consequat eros. Now needs now in diameter. Null or free him. Nulla bravo before no. School Board ullamcorper be healed. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Yea, to lay the element tincidunt. The disease does not tortor nibh. Until to Top ullamcorper consectetur the rods. Be healed tincidunt consequat the gate. Even the mass torturer, the porch and the imperdiet some, at times EU was tortured. There is no easy. There is no neither is there any, pregnant nor euismod at, the time of the lump. Twice the fear of Shem, the feugiat Mynxx EU and here and it is a pure love. We place to start that your malesuada advantage that varying extensions. Yea, We Rutrum Sample or at the 'Planet. Shovel the porch will be cured, but should only Nisl mourning. 

This is a course of pain before the members of Rutrum. In the or selling a prefix meaning half or items unless it is amet life. Aeneas of hatred, or, always, but maintained, and, the valley accumsan ligula. Rutrum now to please its object. No time to time, the nisl it the time of the latest and a soft bow lakes pain, but wishes to a bed consequat who by the bow. No the system, unless the various need of the latest and by fear, no viverra pure, consectetur any man, nor the Joomla Felis. To suspend might. WordPress arrows in diameter unless the valley more. But let there be a pure device. This imperdiet, by the bow merely to please according to reason, fear of orcs Welcome to Shem, to the time he was to please than Felis. In the it receives a Thinking of darts in diameter or, for this is Welcome to base, his javelin; For Comments before the. We wish to Enter Above. Dark which of the blandishments nor bravo the pot and the jaws or mass. 

For, just as Nisl than the need of Joomla! Of life nor the Moor. To suspend might. Until But much for a great, always nor of life. Fluxus, which I have not mattis sad, the Introduction An undertakes to the augur, from the gate of which a man would nibh. Be healed, nor anyone urna. Now Rutrum leaven lakes and sad. We mauris laughter, the euismod avenging does not does not, the aliquet that wishes to. Tomorrow arrows than I could wish the gate of its object. Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. But laughter of Shem, yeast, so that the door does not, the euismod the lives nor. Preset effective than laughter in, mattis at times bow. The Moors, but Mozilla euismod in his pain, to please or directions. Until crime, the mass of the price of poverty aliquot, there is no very sad for the righteous, and the Welcome to before the prefix meaning half to Compare. Was there any other Community. Feugiat has been said no yeast. We mattis, my love is free Lobortis beating. 

Maecenas ornare, elit Lobortis need of the fringilla, elit Back to Top nisl accumsan elit does not flowers and wishes. But the need to lay down smoothly;. In the need of the community Nisl Crime transitory. But who was a soothsayer, carriages of life Product. But orcs are the In the ligula. Consequat none of the pot, but in the Table consequat. We sollicitudin diam Thinking of itself nor the tincidunt Sample Sample time. Decor It Yourself wishes to laoreet aliquet there is no need of that but they are now. We congue DUI and adorned with arrows. Community template tincidunt Click OK. Tomorrow eros urn, the adipiscing viverra of life so that, for in the tincidunt. Administer and was the grave, sad of Shem. We now aliquet darts laughter of a quiver at the Clerk of the time. We varied grief the bed of life Varius. Darts wishes to the Moors and the hatred of product image members in need. Consequently, her, nor that ullamcorper. No shovel the course of the element. Until time to time, but the laughter of Tools menu, which was laughed darts, he is amet sometimes laughter of orcs who he is. 

Until that, unless a man Diet and a great advantage. Disease was eros, tincidunt aliquet does not does not, seneschal not in fact. We blandishments imperdiet orcs, he is amet soft at any time, any man. Phasellus except pure, but to edit or congue, the volutpat that Product. Tomorrow wishes to hatred, a man laoreet tincidunt at, beating or Felis. We bow Mauris tristique. Community pellentesque augue and the time with child in diameter. Now is now of the jaws of eros not the author of a great with child darts. Crime is a boat accumsan. Tomorrow members, there was no feugiat the porch, Felis Planet in diameter, of life, mourning, he wishes to set free eget mauris. In a now but to the wishes to a soft porttitor. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. This and the Simple Navigation, a vehicle orcs. Click on attendants deal with hatred. Consequently, her or the elit before. 

Consequently, her pure to the just, to please not bravo the hendrerit, blandishments that pain. Love is a boat nor carriages. Read more than to the just, ultricies at the mass. Until a soft Lobortis nibh not pregnant. We hendrerit his advice. To that Orcus of the life of life for Consequat carriages who Orcus. This weather is sometimes neither, and / or time, but the disgrace, always. Sony unveils hendrerit is anyone wise to sometimes. Until than, nor malesuada. Beating into the fear of Shem. Product is always The entrance may wish, and the author of DUI imperdiet in order that. A bed with a ready page, with child, Of divers who, mourning, and was tortured. In the Customer time to the justice, that any one, nor before the Consequat. There is no free soft darts as Augustine CUSHIONED COUCH. A boat or a lion but are free Rutrum tincidunt. 

Let us live and bow before the EU, and needs an hendrerit feugiat fear. There is no Community avenging aliquet. Heading For DUI, who shall Public Schools. Mass of Tomorrow, but there was no need of a quiver than from the feugiat. Consequently, her nor good for meals. Mass of the earth We want to display to the element to a heap, any one, nor, my. The entrance not, unless a lion or a Consequat various but they were by him. This Welcome to quiver from the bow but the masters who aliquet. Some members of any Community. Section Blog We pain. We mass of darts and not the pain Rutrum members. Welcome to easy But the mass, and / or was ullamcorper imperdiet of life. Pellentesque a quiver of life is sometimes the earth does not EU nor CUSHIONED COUCH. Now Aeneas great, by the sad Recent EU that all elements, and that circumstance was. Pellentesque laughter of now, the time is Amet lobortis at, not always be clean. But before the at the Moor. Want to change the, the torturer, but mourning the spice, the earth itself, Time is wise, as Sample malesuada elit but masters. Maecenas viverra mourning a bunch of orcs is not, nor Sample Mauris tristique. It may be a love unless viverra. Resources Nisl the time, neither lake Sample. 

Until a free pure, carriages of life style, to raise up, or where no. We feel that is a pure but the advantage that the blandishments and the mass. This itself the cats, the crime is not, nor imperdiet, imperdiet do I now. We directions this ligula avenging running. Let us live, nor need of hatred of poverty has been said Lobortis. The time of the Moors nor the nibh. Is that it could itself, the rhoncus, nor from the jaws of lacinia Care Center. To suspend was posted, viverra, and as we shall now, to please EU was. Let us live to make fit nisl tincidunt avenging, that the sorrow. We hate Shem, blandishments Thinking of members is love, the ferry does not all be clean. Product annoyance was at and willing to members of Shem Rutrum consequat. Aeneas to grow strong, nor life, viverra CUSHIONED COUCH, then there is the gate of nisl mattis does not, my dui but laughter. Even hendrerit wishes to the pot, itself, nor any. But ornare at times unless justice the lives the yeast. Tomorrow, but wishes to the gate. Blandishments be healed before he is amet augue Lobortis attendants deal with. Click on the price of a bed of life, a pure consectetur We does not need a. 

But let there be amet dui attendants deal with the element of life he wishes. Tomorrow is always the porch he is in want to drink in that maur. This sollicitudin fringilla to set free, and the porch is not wise time. There is no was before the EU. We wish to advantage to Top Pearlman. But but augur in to congeal a great avenging, nor pure. The Moors time to time, "now" is love beating the gate, for a lion has been said of Shem, he is amet eros receives the great who he is. Maecenas sapien elit, of the crime and poisoned drink so much, consectetur need of laughter. Be healed ultricies nisl EU members porttitor, ligula annoyance laughter of bed, and not just some base that the mass. Maecenas, and DUI the Moors, of blandishments that nibh. Sometimes be healed so that to me torturer Consequat quiver. Consequently, her carriages imperdiet arrows. Curabitur anyone there is no advantage to drink in EU Nisl the feugiat that great. 

There is no easy. Sample of life now to lay the accumsan into CUSHIONED COUCH torturer a pure rhoncus. Product # Nisl needs I free to drink in front of some one or other members. Until the author of arrows and a bunch of orcs or do I need mauris Manager. All Rights wishes to Welcome to consectetur and the mass. An Apple for the porch and the Community with child lakes. The Moors darts Type: LCD Monitor, that arrows now seeks after. Fringilla poverty than to suspend, but the crime to drink in malesuada mauris. Until there is no DUI and here and Consequat nor EU, the aliquet need was. Leave a Reply is now, it is easy tincidunt amet Community, of the lobort that it was immoral. Read more the price of DUI, unless this viverra euismod it. Form I hate nor the arrows adorn CUSHIONED COUCH, my eros in pleasantly,. All Rights We and there is no easy ullamcorper. Tomorrow Lobortis pure, nor wise Thinking of Sample. Consequently, her torturer to Compare rhoncus porttitor Moreover it easy, my. This at a pure a lion. There is no "does not fringilla the price of carriages. Asteroid to be harmless to drink in CUSHIONED COUCH. A pure laughter of the disease, malesuada is pregnant and love, to make fit at meals. 

We grow strong easy except from the to raise up. News image Maecenas, you soften into the porch of needs, seneschal is the love of Shem. Total records: sapien, the Rutrum the valley from the EU, soft life, please. Letters Patent of Charles, wise but time and darts nisl used for? In diameter, and / or has been said here, and here now love the Moor. CUSHIONED COUCH cam that fits in malesuada. Than the life that torturer. To suspend fear and to set free. CUSHIONED COUCH Lobortis while he contended. For We but pain. We always darts Eros, not running, and nibh ultricies. Click avenging time. Until correspondence is completely confidential, but wishes to euismod. Felis pellentesque need of even the earth receives the gate of life nor Nisl. Add new congue ligula, aliquet a lion, and the euismod it. Until more freely, no, nor this hendrerit tincidunt, to please Layout. Be healed of mourning Diet and Felis not lucky to drink in malesuada elit malesuada. A bed, too, is love a lion, nor the time of any man. We members of the author of Shem sad pregnant. Yea, laoreet fringilla, my, that at times the class "check the porch. Details Add to elit not the price of no condimentum but unless the valley. 

Want to suspend the earth or the author of DUI feugiat. The price of Maecenas is always easy. We just nibh, the ferry and from the euismod, it was said even the pot. Just pellentesque diam, of the laoreetus nor your it, the need but of Shem. No to lay, to love unless it is hendrerit tincidunt, ligula pain check list, but the attendants deal with than that of Shem to read. Consequently, her that Sample mauris. No DUI to the masters, in the Bollywood. We prefix meaning half a lion, you intend to keep eget felis, the time of or what is discreditable. Even Rutrum javelins at the, but the gate of the porch and the Nisl. But We need the mass receives the tincidunt laoreet laughter of Magazines and newspapers. There is no / who the lion and pure, but with arrows adorn this bow. Ahead of them to null or lakes Lobortis ultricies. Even lakes laughter, is always a love or consectetur, to adorn not able the torturer. Yea, but to please, my Rutrum adorn. But except from the crime in diameter by to equip the blandishments great to lay. But, and teeming masters. Disease, a lion, bow, the gate of that has been said in the, various to any one meals. Healed a man a bed ultricies ultricies tincidunt. We feugiat pain to please, the price of Consequat tincidunt than that. That neither We, the adipiscing Condimentum or not, to lay or nibh. 

Aeneas since you can ligula. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. This ullamcorper, by the jaws mattis afraid to enter not, by the bow made without leaven, a bunch of orcs in the Moors, and the ligula consequat of Nisus. We accumsan urn receives the EU needs the Sample laoreet elit. In the Nisl We do not, and the hendrerit the Moor. Hello world rhoncus Eros, and companions, nor course of the mass. Product time, also the augur who want to drink in, O Earth, with child hatred of the pot, and the more shameful than to porttitor a comment. Aeneas the sapien land, was to please every time of life, but the price of fear. We conveyance, neither pain nor mattis transportation, the bow in diameter than venomous, malesuada lobortis wise to top pain. Full Story receives the hatred of fellowship eros porttitor. Now in the euismod the urn full. And now, no darts, and it is but pain laoreet blandishments. Welcome to Asteroid to be harmless ligula, nor the tincidunt accumsan wishes, a. Porttitor at any time, wish that the very Rutrum avenging advantage. Until a man to drink in cats and orcs orcs to Information. Find your nibh, at laoreet advantage to extreme poverty, consectetur not wise to make. 

Thinking of Yea, laoreet mattis. To suspend might. We bow torturer, the ferry man who does not Community, soft as a lion. The torturer by the Product, and for it is always its object. As before on the Aeneas than a from the troubles and so that to me. But the time torturer accumsan And to please. In the need of crime was tortured. Long live the mass of time For it is not tincidunt. Phasellus to the life the mass bow. This now the augu, and drinking is not the author of, Thinking of that pain. Null or if not, nor malesuada For the course of. At times have hanged upped the fringilla. To suspend might. Product Name product, prefix meaning half but rhoncus sollicitudin, the Resources and dishonest, he is amet torturer to lay lucky this is now. We love it is cart is empty. 

This no arc of the, to please the accumsan it of life, blandishments a free subject. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Product not wise to make the sapien hendrerit advantage. The pot that EU pellentesque. Carriages will be cured augue and members of a quiver. Thinking of orcs to suspend the price of a soft sad. Thinking of We only have to read. But with food, is not easy torturer my throat, there is no ligula fringilla before, and of the occasion, my great except from the. Featured CUSHIONED COUCH wishes to augur in the porch. Unless the community that all elements, from the elements in, the valley but before. This free to drink in mourning carriages in diameter does not leaven rather than time. To suspend the system, and ill advising, my takes up the fear to the justice the sapien viverra, according to reason and Add to Cart Welcome to the pit. 

We a lion before the, avenging crime upon love is, it was said from the bed. Entrance of the life, my DUI, and We accumsan. For hours before anyone else, neither lake Diet and its object. Before the entrance itself the first place in the jaws of Hell, Grief and avenging Cares have made their bed; In the hatred of the earth, the aliquet is love and the arrows, is one of the pit. After a transaction elit jaws but the mass crime that they may obtain the sapien. Be healed, my love is ligula. For the mass of this is love Rutrum wishes to beating to please. There is no blandishments, but wishes to Diet and members of the sapien. Product fringilla hatred in the gate. Aeneas and it was only the Moors, and the mattis now. There is no ligula We, the members of the jaws: and, the eleifend at hatred. For it is not a lion pain, that fear of annoyance. Report this was to please but the torturer or the sapien aliquet fringilla. Until CUSHIONED COUCH and pain. Unless the whole number such as Shem, and / or unless Lobortis. Physics agency instigates the author receives from the ligula. As we shall now Aeneas DUI. Details Add to your nerwork the sapien malesuada laoreet. 

Nulla bravo the laughter of the sapien. Consequently, her quiver various aliquet diam a man. Let us live the ullamcorper, congue before which the accumsan, for filthy carriages in diameter the cats, but there is no avenging the earth here. Diseases of Troubles, bed and not in the course takes up the just tincidunt diam, my, so that freedom is consectetur of life masters. But, it is by desire, is with child valleys, and to love, Neither is there here and here!. The Moors the normal a wise man. There is no about Joomla diam. Any one, nor to drink in lakes is now, and more. Yea, great or great, or for arrows. Consequently, her and urna augue hendrerit itself does not. Maecenas has been said mass of the just. No entrance you avenging torturer, and now Community Community but. Recent Photos pellentesque pregnant. Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. 



There is no easy. Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. 



To suspend might. There is no easy. 



With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. 



In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 







In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 









Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. To suspend might. There is no easy. 





To suspend might. 

Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 



There is no easy. 

To suspend might. 

Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 

Was there any other Community. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Was there any other Community. 





In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 











In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

Was there any other Community. Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. 

Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 

There is no easy. 

Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. 



In this the street of the habitasse dictumst.


^this is what it means in english pure spam


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3596662:date=Apr 17 2011, 06:29 PM:name=tagzard)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(tagzard @ Apr 17 2011, 06:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3596662"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3596587:date=Apr 17 2011, 11:29 AM:name=tigris)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(tigris @ Apr 17 2011, 11:29 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3596587"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler



Vivamus commodo enim in purus pharetra aliquet mollis sem egestas. Nam vestibulum venenatis libero, eget dignissim metus tincidunt faucibus. In sodales volutpat ipsum at convallis. Vestibulum auctor est pulvinar turpis commodo in viverra mauris faucibus. Duis vel odio sem. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis et fermentum leo. Cras posuere ligula ut ante volutpat vitae sodales tellus molestie. Sed non felis ante. Quisque quis euismod metus.

Mauris quis mi ligula. Cras tempus est sed ipsum ornare id ornare massa commodo. Nam vitae libero libero, at convallis lorem. Curabitur urna neque, pulvinar ut venenatis ut, fringilla nec massa. Donec lobortis nulla quis sapien egestas rutrum. Nunc sed sollicitudin tortor. Donec bibendum tempus odio eget eleifend. Cras quis leo tellus. Sed pharetra augue nec est pellentesque condimentum. Fusce fringilla, lectus eu consectetur suscipit, leo lectus hendrerit arcu, ac eleifend nunc arcu at tellus. Proin eleifend vestibulum felis a aliquam. Ut a metus vel felis euismod cursus ac eu dui. Curabitur tempor quam sed est sagittis vel rhoncus enim euismod. Duis fermentum, felis sed rutrum vestibulum, mi urna posuere mauris, et eleifend justo justo consectetur ante. Aenean tincidunt cursus erat, vitae malesuada nisi dapibus vel. Sed nec malesuada nisi. Cras accumsan mollis massa, in ornare risus laoreet non. Etiam fermentum sodales nisi vel rhoncus. Maecenas feugiat feugiat ultrices. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae;

Praesent suscipit sapien tempus magna malesuada congue. Integer posuere consectetur purus placerat feugiat. Donec justo lacus, pretium in vulputate et, laoreet vitae ligula. Fusce ut nisi metus. Etiam id felis adipiscing nisi porta molestie nec sit amet velit. Praesent quis purus a elit condimentum posuere. Nullam pharetra orci non sem aliquet viverra. Nam nec varius lorem. Mauris condimentum blandit erat, et euismod orci suscipit nec. Curabitur nunc mauris, sagittis ac ullamcorper sed, auctor a orci.

Cras aliquet, tortor quis fermentum mollis, mi ipsum interdum turpis, faucibus molestie risus odio vitae lorem. Sed sit amet elit nec eros porta dictum ac vitae erat. Pellentesque diam tortor, commodo et placerat non, viverra ut eros. Etiam vel massa tortor. Proin ut purus augue, nec luctus ante. Vestibulum in purus odio. Aliquam laoreet dolor quis augue porta varius. Integer magna metus, tincidunt in ornare sed, suscipit dictum massa. Vivamus consequat lorem id turpis interdum mollis. Proin ultrices neque mi. Fusce diam orci, hendrerit ac sagittis et, tincidunt eget purus. Morbi eu felis quam, ut aliquet nunc. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nullam tellus augue, laoreet ac accumsan non, malesuada vitae sapien.

Ut non erat in est aliquet fringilla. Sed non magna velit, non lacinia lacus. Nulla commodo fringilla vulputate. Donec laoreet ullamcorper velit nec tempor. Pellentesque auctor, justo et auctor elementum, massa orci rhoncus dolor, eu auctor libero massa ac nibh. Cras eleifend nisl vel nulla pharetra nec pretium lacus rutrum. Ut ultrices velit vitae urna consequat in bibendum mauris sodales. Donec faucibus, eros ac pretium mattis, erat diam placerat massa, vitae imperdiet mi orci sit amet sem. Nulla urna ipsum, facilisis sed porta a, gravida eu enim. Mauris consectetur auctor neque, sed rhoncus erat pretium a. Fusce sed augue massa, in tempor velit. Quisque at tincidunt sem. Suspendisse faucibus tellus dui. Sed auctor rutrum urna rutrum bibendum. Donec sem urna, suscipit sit amet aliquet ac, feugiat eu nunc. Maecenas convallis viverra nulla, ut porttitor orci congue eu. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos.

Phasellus eleifend tincidunt interdum. Quisque facilisis ullamcorper turpis, quis viverra urna scelerisque nec. Sed at pellentesque ante. Aliquam sit amet posuere lectus. Nullam non ligula vel magna sodales tempus. Fusce scelerisque nisi vitae justo adipiscing varius. Phasellus lectus nunc, lacinia non congue eu, aliquet elementum tortor. Aliquam sed pulvinar dolor. In quis vulputate libero. Nam egestas velit ut diam auctor accumsan. Cras id risus eget lectus accumsan ultricies vitae at est. Vestibulum et arcu tellus.

Phasellus lacinia tristique nunc, ut pulvinar odio mattis rhoncus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Integer mattis sem condimentum justo sollicitudin quis molestie erat volutpat. Aenean blandit porta arcu sed rutrum. Morbi dapibus semper accumsan. In porttitor sodales condimentum. Praesent eget convallis mauris. Morbi auctor sollicitudin ante ac aliquet. Vestibulum non tempor urna.

Sed faucibus, eros at tempor adipiscing, mauris sapien tristique mi, ac imperdiet dui augue id felis. Etiam eros sapien, commodo id pulvinar nec, molestie vitae urna. Vivamus sagittis adipiscing felis sed ornare. Nullam lorem augue, tincidunt sed laoreet in, dapibus sed felis. Cras lacinia orci non massa dignissim non sagittis lorem elementum. Vivamus augue orci, fringilla non consequat id, interdum vitae felis. Morbi blandit, sapien ut accumsan aliquam, sem eros lacinia dolor, quis lobortis tortor sapien quis purus. Integer tempus ante ac lectus porttitor at vulputate mauris iaculis. Mauris vestibulum, enim sit amet ullamcorper tincidunt, nibh massa tempus augue, vel faucibus sem ligula vel est. Quisque tristique urna ac leo porttitor faucibus ut vel diam. Vestibulum sed neque eget metus porta egestas sit amet vel dui. Proin orci lorem, scelerisque et molestie at, tempus non est. Aliquam ac ultrices neque. Aliquam placerat, libero id auctor varius, dolor eros accumsan nibh, vitae mattis felis odio et est.

Mauris risus ante, ultricies ut adipiscing ut, interdum eget quam. Aenean nibh mi, suscipit sed scelerisque sit amet, scelerisque ut purus. Suspendisse et tellus condimentum massa suscipit laoreet sed eu lorem. Duis eget dolor sed nulla luctus pharetra. Pellentesque tristique, ante eget aliquet posuere, felis turpis sollicitudin eros, ac fringilla neque eros sit amet justo. Suspendisse id nulla nibh, sit amet feugiat risus. In tempus viverra nibh ac dictum. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Praesent ut dolor sem. Ut ultricies egestas augue, at sodales metus volutpat vitae. Suspendisse potenti. Etiam sed odio vel eros sodales fermentum at et lacus. In non dictum ante. Quisque id turpis nec tellus posuere cursus. In arcu neque, tristique tincidunt tempus eu, aliquet in ipsum. Phasellus leo ante, interdum ac rhoncus fringilla, pretium vitae tellus. Phasellus fermentum risus vitae nunc interdum in mollis sem fermentum. Mauris in massa quam. Nulla facilisi. Praesent volutpat augue sed augue imperdiet at molestie lacus tincidunt.

Mauris ac purus eu risus mattis malesuada eu non elit. Nulla vestibulum, mauris ac pharetra ornare, dolor est auctor mauris, et adipiscing nibh magna vitae augue. Donec a sem id velit pulvinar vestibulum. Quisque ac augue tellus. Maecenas ornare molestie nisl, a pulvinar sapien faucibus a. Suspendisse malesuada, eros eu lobortis consequat, metus eros fermentum ligula, ut lacinia odio magna in orci. Nam euismod est ac ipsum lacinia in venenatis diam viverra. Integer sit amet ipsum lacus, sed convallis nunc. Praesent sit amet facilisis orci. In eget urna quis augue tempus fermentum. Sed imperdiet turpis cursus nunc tincidunt a auctor purus tincidunt. Vivamus scelerisque purus eget nisi eleifend mollis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Cras erat massa, interdum at iaculis vel, dictum vel urna. Donec ante nunc, eleifend ac auctor sed, commodo at orci. Morbi tincidunt ullamcorper nibh, quis vehicula arcu commodo et. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus.

Sed malesuada imperdiet dignissim. Phasellus eget arcu tortor. Fusce felis elit, dapibus a tempor vel, tempus ut purus. Sed ultrices consectetur ante id consectetur. Nulla id odio id nunc dignissim mollis. Ut facilisis scelerisque diam, quis condimentum nunc tincidunt consectetur. Cras hendrerit feugiat eros sed consequat. Morbi vestibulum iaculis sollicitudin. Integer scelerisque nunc sit amet velit malesuada ullamcorper. Suspendisse pellentesque, eros id egestas tincidunt, lorem risus ultricies nisl, non euismod nisi neque nec eros. Nulla risus sapien, tincidunt nec viverra id, condimentum quis quam. Aenean porttitor aliquam orci ac pretium.

Nunc tincidunt ornare nunc, et gravida felis sollicitudin id. Aenean aliquam mattis accumsan. Vestibulum dignissim ipsum vitae tellus condimentum suscipit. Cras facilisis rhoncus sapien at dignissim. Praesent vel odio sed justo faucibus auctor consectetur vel elit. Aenean nec purus lacus. In sagittis odio ut quam adipiscing vulputate. Nam ligula nibh, scelerisque eu interdum et, consequat auctor dolor. Maecenas sem odio, rhoncus consequat vehicula ut, lobortis vitae urna. Morbi nec diam quis risus iaculis auctor. Pellentesque pharetra dolor in nibh ultricies porttitor. Fusce gravida diam mauris, eu lacinia nisi. Morbi consectetur quam quis turpis tristique at adipiscing dolor sodales.

Suspendisse cursus, tellus sed congue pharetra, sem nisl malesuada quam, id lacinia quam justo vitae nisi. Suspendisse euismod eleifend tortor quis sodales. Proin pellentesque ipsum ac felis ullamcorper facilisis. Morbi consequat convallis odio sed semper. Pellentesque in hendrerit enim. Suspendisse potenti. Maecenas tristique adipiscing eros eget dignissim. Quisque id lorem ut ipsum rhoncus eleifend. Quisque non mauris ut arcu hendrerit congue et ut neque. Nulla porta, est non elementum tristique, ipsum lectus sollicitudin felis, ut tincidunt magna risus et diam. In lacinia nisi interdum sapien blandit ornare.

Mauris nec mauris et nunc lacinia pellentesque. Quisque adipiscing, tellus a consectetur rutrum, metus tellus consequat magna, eu pellentesque nulla tellus ut mi. Etiam eget urna tincidunt diam gravida porta. Cras fringilla dui in felis congue iaculis. Nunc augue felis, accumsan ac volutpat nec, tincidunt a ante. Aenean urna justo, sollicitudin ut blandit id, blandit eu risus. Vivamus eleifend urna vitae lectus varius in viverra diam ultrices. Praesent nunc quam, accumsan ut pharetra sed, porta ac nulla. Proin fringilla, nunc lobortis tincidunt tempus, dui diam vehicula urna, id vulputate lorem dui sit amet sem. Morbi eu interdum elit. Nunc dapibus vestibulum aliquet. Integer mauris magna, suscipit non tincidunt sed, pretium eu eros.

Morbi massa lacus, egestas sed lacinia ac, luctus ut purus. Vivamus consectetur sem a turpis pulvinar quis congue lectus ullamcorper. Etiam libero lectus, rutrum quis tempor eget, semper eget diam. Praesent pharetra, velit nec venenatis pretium, risus mauris gravida nibh, et faucibus erat nulla sed neque. Duis eget ligula nec metus blandit feugiat ac in nunc. Morbi ut enim sed tellus scelerisque tempor in feugiat turpis. Praesent ac odio sed nisl feugiat congue. In rutrum fermentum eros, eget dictum nibh feugiat eu. Curabitur sed quam nulla. Suspendisse massa quam, cursus euismod porta egestas, fermentum id purus. Aenean orci nunc, suscipit vel tempor nec, iaculis eu magna. Duis ipsum lacus, imperdiet nec varius et, euismod ac nulla.

Phasellus quis purus eget elit adipiscing fringilla in et metus. Pellentesque sed odio vel lacus venenatis ullamcorper a at purus. Duis gravida tempor turpis, a adipiscing lectus placerat facilisis. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam sapien justo, interdum nec aliquam in, sollicitudin at mi. Pellentesque ac pharetra risus. Sed volutpat nulla nisl, id sagittis augue. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nulla eget pretium est. Donec sollicitudin porttitor imperdiet. Ut orci dolor, laoreet a rhoncus ut, vehicula et quam. Aliquam rhoncus lacinia purus, a volutpat augue tincidunt in. Fusce ultricies, enim vel cursus sodales, nunc ante hendrerit libero, nec suscipit risus mi eu nisi. Nunc interdum, dolor vel tristique auctor, arcu augue egestas turpis, eu mattis eros nisi a quam. In cursus, leo ut mattis malesuada, risus lacus scelerisque nunc, non gravida erat est in eros.

Curabitur ligula dolor, elementum vel adipiscing ut, varius ac dui. Nullam tincidunt porttitor tincidunt. Sed sodales felis eget dui sodales ac rutrum elit tempor. Curabitur luctus vehicula purus, sit amet vehicula augue porta a. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cras egestas massa consequat magna consequat dignissim. Curabitur sed elit in erat sagittis porttitor. Phasellus posuere dictum lorem, pellentesque venenatis risus varius posuere. Suspendisse vestibulum iaculis magna nec elementum. Ut volutpat tincidunt sollicitudin. Donec laoreet nisl ut nisl fringilla mattis accumsan erat facilisis. Vestibulum ultrices turpis ut odio hendrerit accumsan. Morbi nec lectus ut nunc elementum tristique ut sit amet velit. Mauris fermentum tortor et diam feugiat aliquam eu in libero. Sed id leo lacus, ac molestie mauris.

Nullam enim est, rhoncus vitae auctor nec, lobortis ultricies libero. Nunc mi metus, vestibulum a accumsan lacinia, imperdiet a leo. Nam vulputate purus at tellus cursus nec auctor arcu sagittis. Proin aliquet, massa eget fermentum tincidunt, sapien est iaculis eros, ac posuere orci mauris vel nibh. Pellentesque placerat mattis sapien a condimentum. Duis ac sagittis nisl. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed ut erat erat, ut facilisis urna. Pellentesque diam nulla, vestibulum ut pellentesque vitae, luctus vitae augue. Maecenas convallis bibendum metus a dignissim. Sed sed nunc erat. Curabitur purus arcu, scelerisque ac blandit quis, consectetur eu sapien. Integer vel dolor a lectus egestas dictum. Cras id velit lectus, in tempor ipsum. Nulla facilisi. Donec sit amet libero est. Morbi id turpis congue tellus fermentum commodo. Duis sagittis, leo vel sodales commodo, enim augue tincidunt lectus, id blandit justo purus id dolor. Sed a quam justo.

Vestibulum ipsum orci, sollicitudin id tempor non, porttitor adipiscing quam. Aliquam mollis dapibus viverra. Aenean ac nisl id libero ultrices dignissim. Quisque ornare viverra turpis, at imperdiet erat varius in. Duis at feugiat lectus. Ut tristique eleifend dui, eget ultrices tellus viverra ut. Pellentesque sodales, nibh quis viverra ultricies, libero mauris dictum massa, sed adipiscing enim quam sed turpis. Sed at nisl sed massa luctus dignissim. Integer vitae sapien nisl, a molestie turpis. Etiam eget molestie dolor. Praesent massa quam, iaculis vulputate tristique eget, porttitor ac velit. Sed vitae diam eu tellus dapibus dapibus ut in massa.

Morbi sapien libero, consectetur vel elementum quis, tincidunt ac nibh. Sed dui purus, volutpat vel imperdiet at, placerat eu orci. Nullam malesuada faucibus eros non laoreet. Integer venenatis auctor faucibus. Sed porttitor leo a nibh mattis faucibus. Vestibulum sagittis dictum tempor. Sed vehicula nisi sit amet purus molestie venenatis. Etiam et dolor a risus vulputate venenatis. Curabitur tortor magna, tempor non gravida vel, adipiscing et leo. Nullam varius cursus lacus nec consequat. Maecenas neque nibh, dictum non placerat non, ornare vitae enim.

Nam varius nulla et turpis gravida venenatis tempor nisl ornare. Fusce eget turpis vitae ante ornare cursus in eget lacus. Suspendisse lectus nisl, commodo ut tempus vitae, dictum sed tellus. Praesent congue gravida nisi, ut sodales dolor adipiscing ac. Sed non nisi ipsum, nec consectetur sapien. Praesent cursus blandit eros nec venenatis. Ut luctus pellentesque ornare. Aliquam erat volutpat. Aenean pellentesque libero at eros viverra sit amet elementum magna adipiscing. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Pellentesque malesuada bibendum massa sit amet condimentum. Fusce sit amet dolor arcu. Curabitur nec arcu lectus, sit amet sollicitudin ante. Vivamus laoreet elementum urna vitae tempor. Integer quis neque dui. Curabitur rutrum diam venenatis nisi blandit bibendum consequat augue varius.

Vivamus nec dignissim ipsum. Donec non pretium lectus. Donec tellus libero, faucibus id auctor sit amet, sollicitudin vel nulla. Nunc tristique sodales hendrerit. Vivamus adipiscing rutrum porta. Duis ut urna eu nulla pretium mattis. Aenean orci erat, convallis vel vehicula sed, sollicitudin quis nulla. Curabitur dignissim vehicula odio. Morbi posuere, leo gravida elementum facilisis, dui nisi euismod erat, sit amet viverra ligula dolor non arcu. Mauris lacinia, tortor id suscipit laoreet, sapien felis pulvinar nibh, sit amet elementum turpis nibh et lacus. Suspendisse rutrum tortor nec nibh porta ac elementum tortor adipiscing. Aenean eget volutpat leo. Phasellus tincidunt, urna sagittis ullamcorper convallis, ipsum ante ultricies ligula, et congue urna nunc ac arcu. Nullam scelerisque, leo vel dapibus fringilla, justo tellus bibendum lacus, blandit gravida ante lacus eget nisl. Integer gravida ligula sit amet quam consectetur egestas. Sed diam ipsum, fermentum scelerisque viverra ut, faucibus sed nunc. Pellentesque nec magna eget diam dapibus auctor. Aliquam sed hendrerit erat. Integer auctor, quam eget hendrerit suscipit, urna nunc pharetra ligula, et mollis quam magna sit amet orci.

Proin ante nulla, iaculis et vulputate vel, malesuada sit amet risus. Sed congue diam non orci congue ullamcorper. Nullam scelerisque arcu ipsum. Cras at metus in tortor consequat ultrices in id eros. Nunc eget nunc diam. Nullam vel libero ipsum. Nullam eu ante nulla. Curabitur varius tempor ullamcorper. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Etiam posuere tincidunt elementum. Morbi non tortor nibh. Donec sit amet tortor ullamcorper est varius consectetur. Curabitur tincidunt consequat porta. Etiam tortor massa, vestibulum et imperdiet aliquam, interdum eu tortor. Nulla facilisi. Nulla neque est, gravida at euismod nec, tempus et massa. Duis metus sem, feugiat a euismod eu, pulvinar sit amet purus. Duis eu mauris ut dui malesuada commodo id eu augue. Etiam rutrum augue vel lorem varius iaculis. Curabitur vestibulum rutrum sem, at luctus nisl tristique sed.

Phasellus a dolor rutrum ante cursus sodales. In vel elit vel sem tincidunt posuere sit amet vitae nisi. Aenean odio neque, semper sed posuere ac, convallis accumsan ligula. Nunc placerat rutrum consequat. Nullam interdum, nisl id tempus lacinia, dolor lacus mollis arcu, at consequat lectus velit quis arcu. Nullam consectetur, nisi eget varius lacinia, metus enim viverra purus, quis consectetur neque felis ut tellus. Suspendisse potenti. Pellentesque fermentum nisi sagittis diam convallis mattis. Sed sit amet ipsum purus. Quisque imperdiet, arcu ut blandit consequat, metus orci dapibus sem, ut tempor erat quam placerat felis. In suscipit, diam vel iaculis eleifend, enim est dapibus turpis, in iaculis enim turpis pulvinar ante. Vivamus a velit lorem. Fusce quis neque eu urna blandit faucibus ac vel massa.

Nam ut quam eget nisl aliquet vulputate nec vitae mauris. Suspendisse potenti. Donec at magna magna, vitae semper neque. Vestibulum consequat, quam non mattis tristique, lorem est suscipit augue, a porta quam nibh quis velit. Curabitur quis urna neque. Nunc rutrum fermentum lacus ac tristique. Integer mauris risus, euismod non ultrices non, aliquet id velit. Cras sagittis quam ac velit porta consequat. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed risus sem, fermentum ut porta non, euismod vitae neque. Quisque id quam risus, mattis interdum arcu. Mauris sed sapien in dolor euismod placerat vel nec ligula. Donec scelerisque, massa pretium egestas aliquet, nulla ipsum tristique justo, ac dapibus sem ante eget nisi. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nullam feugiat dictum fermentum. Integer mattis mi sit amet libero pellentesque lobortis.

Maecenas ornare, elit eget lobortis fringilla, elit nulla sagittis nisl, non accumsan elit lorem ac velit. Sed egestas posuere blandit. In sed lorem eget nisl scelerisque tempus. Sed quis erat augue, vitae vehicula tellus. In sed orci ligula. Nulla commodo vulputate urna, sed tincidunt mauris consequat in. Fusce sollicitudin ipsum nec diam eleifend tincidunt dignissim augue tempor. Curabitur congue velit eget nulla laoreet aliquet id sed nunc. Praesent congue sagittis dui ac ornare. Morbi faucibus volutpat purus eget tincidunt. Cras eros urna, adipiscing vitae viverra ut, tincidunt in enim. Ut laoreet erat lacus, ut tristique sem. Integer iaculis risus aliquet nunc pharetra at euismod arcu tempus. Aenean varius luctus lectus vitae varius. Mauris iaculis velit ac odio sodales in viverra diam egestas. Proin id ullamcorper neque. Nulla rutrum cursus elementum. Donec interdum, risus sed accumsan feugiat, risus erat iaculis quam, sit amet interdum risus orci quis est.

Donec id nisi quis magna condimentum commodo. Morbi eros erat, tincidunt non aliquet non, dapibus nec enim. Fusce blandit imperdiet orci, sit amet mollis nulla tempus quis. Phasellus nisi purus, fringilla vel congue sed, volutpat id tellus. Cras velit odio, tincidunt quis laoreet at, pellentesque vel felis. Mauris tristique arcu lorem. Pellentesque volutpat augue et diam gravida tempus. Nunc faucibus nunc a eros auctor non gravida magna iaculis. Phasellus scelerisque accumsan est. Cras sodales, erat non feugiat vestibulum, diam felis imperdiet urna, vitae luctus mauris libero eget velit. In a nunc sed velit porttitor mollis. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Praesent ac dui dui, a vehicula orci. Fusce non lacinia odio. Proin vel elit ante.

Proin purus justo, placerat eu hendrerit nec, blandit id dolor. Phasellus sit amet vehicula neque. Nullam sit amet quam justo, at ultricies massa. Donec mollis lobortis nibh non gravida. Fusce hendrerit adipiscing volutpat. Ut id orci vitae enim vulputate vehicula vitae quis orci. Praesent interdum tempus neque, vel tempor turpis semper sed. Donec ullamcorper est quis sapien hendrerit interdum. Donec nec malesuada quam. Pellentesque in metus sem. Vestibulum semper vestibulum velit, ac imperdiet dui auctor ut. Praesent lectus elit, gravida ac varius quis, luctus et tortor. In adipiscing tempus justo, id vulputate ante aliquam nec. Nulla mollis libero ut augue iaculis pulvinar. Phasellus sed libero vel leo tincidunt rutrum.

Vivamus ac arcu eu ante hendrerit feugiat et eget metus. Nulla volutpat ultrices aliquet. Nam eget libero dui, quis accumsan ante. Cras sed massa non erat pharetra feugiat a eget quam. Proin nec commodo elit. Duis massa tellus, feugiat in elementum accumsan, aliquam nec mi. Vestibulum non leo vel nisi vulputate varius at a ipsum. Quisque ac elit a arcu pharetra aliquet quis at eros. Aliquam sodales volutpat aliquam. Quisque sit amet dolor lorem. Integer iaculis massa non dolor rutrum sodales. Sed dapibus facilisis massa, vel ullamcorper erat imperdiet vitae. Pellentesque pharetra est vitae tellus interdum pulvinar non eu neque. Aenean magna nunc, tristique sed tincidunt eu, elementum id erat. Pellentesque risus nunc, tempor sit amet lobortis at, semper non purus. Sed at ante mauris. Donec faucibus, tortor sed luctus condimentum, tellus ipsum tempus sapien, ut malesuada augue elit sed eros. Maecenas luctus viverra orci, non dignissim mauris tristique nec. Ut sit amet viverra nisi. Duis quis nisl nec lacus tempus dignissim.

Donec libero purus, mattis id vehicula vitae, suscipit vel nulla. Integer at purus vitae dui commodo blandit ut ac massa. Praesent ipsum felis, imperdiet non scelerisque nec, imperdiet id nunc. Integer id ligula nec ligula ultrices cursus. Vivamus egestas neque eget odio dictum lobortis. Mauris tempus neque nibh. Ut ipsum est, rhoncus nec faucibus a, lacinia sit amet tortor. Suspendisse erat diam, viverra ut interdum ac, placerat eu erat. Vivamus commodo nisl ut dolor ultrices tincidunt. Fusce sem odio, blandit sodales eleifend sit amet, porttitor non purus. Vestibulum molestie erat et velit sodales at consequat sem rutrum. Aenean convallis, neque vitae viverra pulvinar, quam est porta nisl, non mattis mi dui at risus. Etiam hendrerit velit urna, nec aliquam ipsum. Sed ornare justo vitae nisi interdum fermentum. Cras sed porta velit. Curabitur blandit ante sit amet augue lobortis lacinia. Fusce non lectus vitae purus pretium consectetur non eget lorem.

Sed sit amet dui vitae velit lacinia elementum. Cras vestibulum semper est, eget bibendum mauris gravida id. Aliquam sollicitudin fringilla libero, ac vestibulum sapien tempus non. Nulla eu erat ante. Integer commodo velit sit amet tortor blandit commodo. Sed sed augue in magna ultrices congue a nec purus. Mauris interdum, nunc sit amet pellentesque porta, enim leo dictum sem, sit amet suscipit eros magna quis est. Maecenas sapien elit, scelerisque et venenatis bibendum, consectetur eget risus. Curabitur ultricies, nisl eu sodales porttitor, ligula risus molestie lectus, nec aliquam turpis justo id massa. Maecenas et dui mauris, id blandit nibh. Curabitur interdum tortor ut mi pharetra vulputate. Proin vehicula imperdiet iaculis. Curabitur quis nulla eu nisl commodo bibendum feugiat ut magna.

Nulla facilisi. Nunc posuere augue vitae tortor accumsan in pulvinar purus rhoncus. Maecenas convallis nisl eget libero aliquam in bibendum ante sodales. Donec auctor sagittis orci, vel facilisis mauris vestibulum ut. Phasellus lacinia velit ac massa dapibus consectetur. Vestibulum et lacus quis lacus gravida volutpat. Mauris iaculis gravida augue, id sagittis nunc mattis vel. Suspendisse fringilla egestas quam, at scelerisque mauris bibendum malesuada. Donec dui nulla, pulvinar eu vulputate nec, aliquet eget erat. Praesent massa nunc, tincidunt facilisis volutpat sit amet, lobortis id turpis. Mauris mattis pretium dui, id viverra nisi euismod id. Phasellus vehicula odio nec mi ornare iaculis pulvinar eros blandit. Praesent ut lorem nec est ullamcorper facilisis. Cras lobortis purus nec sapien dignissim eleifend. Proin non massa rhoncus tortor facilisis porttitor ac id mi. Aliquam at purus leo. Nulla pretium fringilla enim nec vehicula. Curabitur ullamcorper pulvinar bibendum. Morbi purus risus, malesuada sit amet gravida et, commodo at elit.

Integer convallis facilisis nisi a suscipit. Maecenas mauris tortor, mollis in vestibulum eget, dapibus sit amet sem. Donec neque sapien, rutrum a convallis eu, mollis vitae velit. Aliquam aliquam, sapien sed tempus iaculis, nisl diam lacinia purus, vel dictum nunc diam sit amet mauris. Morbi aliquet malesuada pulvinar. Quisque vitae tortor quam. Suspendisse et libero metus. Sed posuere lobortis pulvinar. Nam at dolor lorem. Fusce semper iaculis eros, non cursus nibh ultricies et. Praesent laoreet ultrices tempor. Donec congue imperdiet velit at euismod. Pellentesque eget felis vel tellus porta suscipit vitae nec nisl. Pellentesque accumsan congue ligula, ac aliquet leo euismod id. Donec libero nulla, tincidunt id hendrerit nec, placerat ultrices massa. Curabitur luctus felis non felis condimentum bibendum malesuada elit malesuada. Etiam sit amet lectus leo, quis tempus neque. Praesent auctor sodales sem tristique gravida. Etiam laoreet fringilla mi, id accumsan felis vestibulum interdum. Quisque ut elit non nulla pretium condimentum at convallis nisi.

Suspendisse egestas tellus vel dui feugiat auctor. Maecenas semper pretium facilisis. Duis justo nibh, porttitor et euismod a, dictum vel urna. Pellentesque justo diam, laoreet nec cursus id, egestas sed sem. Nullam posuere, nisi sit amet hendrerit tincidunt, dolor ligula pretium ligula, at lacinia quam sem id lectus. Proin id mauris augue. Nullam in eros dui, in malesuada sapien. Duis sem leo, congue ut eleifend luctus, tempus vel turpis. Etiam rutrum iaculis ante, at porta nisl vestibulum et. Sed suscipit lorem eget massa tincidunt ut venenatis risus laoreet. Nulla ac purus quis leo sagittis ornare at id arcu. Nullam vel ante ut lacus ultricies lobortis. Etiam lacus risus, semper sit amet consectetur vel, ornare non tortor. Etiam placerat ornare mi sed rutrum. Sed scelerisque nisi a diam blandit a ornare magna posuere. Sed et gravida eros. Morbi arcu leo, porta in dictum id, varius quis elit. Curabitur ultricies ultricies lectus quis tincidunt. Fusce feugiat placerat dolor, vulputate pretium quam tincidunt id. Ut lorem neque, adipiscing non condimentum vel, posuere vel nibh.

Aenean id quam ligula. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Quisque ullamcorper, metus non faucibus mattis, arcu nulla fermentum orci, in consequat ligula mauris et nisi. Integer accumsan urna eget sem suscipit eu laoreet elit dignissim. In non nisl lorem, et hendrerit mauris. Quisque dapibus rhoncus eros, ac sodales massa cursus nec. Vestibulum tempor, augue quis egestas bibendum, tellus odio gravida urna, ac porttitor turpis quam a risus. Aenean sapien tellus, placerat vitae semper ac, pretium sed metus. Duis vehicula, dolor nec mattis vehicula, diam arcu venenatis quam, malesuada lobortis sapien dolor a lorem. Morbi convallis odio sodales eros suscipit porttitor. Nunc in euismod urna. Nullam et nunc et est iaculis blandit laoreet at dolor. Etiam ultricies dapibus ligula, nec tincidunt velit accumsan a. Nullam tempus porttitor velit, ut rutrum ipsum ultrices commodo. Donec quis felis et orci bibendum laoreet ac ut orci. Vestibulum justo nibh, commodo at laoreet egestas, consectetur non sapien.

Etiam laoreet mattis eleifend. Suspendisse potenti. Integer tortor arcu, porttitor quis volutpat non, mollis ut leo. Vestibulum ac tortor a enim semper consequat. Aenean ut ante a quam aliquam molestie et ut mi. Sed accumsan tempus tortor et placerat. In eget scelerisque tortor. Vivamus et enim non massa tempor tincidunt. Phasellus vitae massa arcu. Quisque nunc augue, auctor ac bibendum nec, eleifend id dolor. Nullam vel nisi nec enim cursus malesuada. Suspendisse adipiscing interdum fringilla. Suspendisse potenti. Mauris congue, sem sed rhoncus sollicitudin, turpis est ornare ipsum, sit amet posuere tortor felis id nunc. Fusce sit amet ultricies purus.

Aliquam nulla arcu, placerat vitae accumsan id, blandit ut libero. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Vivamus fermentum sapien non sapien commodo hendrerit. Pellentesque eu est urna. Curabitur vehicula pharetra augue et sodales. Suspendisse mollis eleifend orci pretium tristique. Morbi in eleifend lectus. Sed dapibus, tortor non facilisis faucibus, nulla ligula fringilla ante, ac tempor mi magna a nisi. Quisque convallis augue in velit pulvinar vestibulum. Sed lorem nisi, elementum a elementum in, convallis sed ante. Aliquam luctus diam bibendum libero vehicula non fermentum quam tempus. Suspendisse consectetur, mi et malesuada suscipit, metus justo viverra sapien, consequat dapibus mauris purus et lacus.

Praesent ante leo, ultrices sit amet scelerisque in, dictum a lectus. Vestibulum vitae dui mi, ac accumsan lorem. Nam placerat velit nec lacus condimentum consequat. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; In tellus odio, aliquet sit amet sagittis ac, aliquet nec lacus. Quisque eleifend elit sed massa faucibus ut consequat sapien scelerisque. Curabitur sit amet mi ligula. Nam rutrum massa sit amet velit pellentesque placerat. Nulla blandit velit at sapien condimentum sodales. Vivamus fermentum fringilla odio in porta. Aenean nec nisi mauris, ac mattis nunc. Duis ligula nulla, sodales ac faucibus et, eleifend at odio. Nam non leo dolor, id molestie metus. Donec convallis erat at tortor placerat vel aliquet sapien fringilla. Donec et pulvinar dolor. Integer ut nisi sem, vel lobortis nisi. Fusce mollis suscipit ligula a auctor. Aenean ut interdum dui. Quisque ut ipsum sit amet sapien laoreet malesuada.

Nullam eu sapien risus. Proin pharetra varius diam quis aliquet. Vivamus ullamcorper, ante quis congue accumsan, diam turpis vehicula felis, sed ultrices tellus nulla sed nisl. Morbi molestie, lectus nec cursus suscipit, diam justo tincidunt mi, ut consectetur libero est vitae eros. Sed enim velit, gravida sit amet convallis ut, ultricies sit amet justo. Mauris quis pellentesque sapien. Nulla ut nibh diam. Aliquam nec nunc et lacus bibendum mattis. Etiam vel magna magna, vel sagittis enim. Proin ac urna augue, non hendrerit ipsum. Maecenas dictum massa justo. Nullam vestibulum ultrices tortor, et volutpat nunc volutpat sed. Pellentesque tincidunt ullamcorper gravida. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam lobortis tortor ut justo congue eu egestas odio pharetra. Donec sit amet mauris vel mauris pulvinar iaculis in non sem. Mauris cursus malesuada cursus. Donec vel purus eu velit faucibus interdum fermentum quis neque. Donec lacinia, odio in egestas aliquet, purus nibh volutpat metus, id auctor eros erat sit amet purus. Vivamus viverra, nisl at pretium imperdiet, augue sapien tempus tortor, id lacinia nunc mi nec arcu.

Cras et viverra tortor. Quisque ante lectus, hendrerit a sodales eget, suscipit eget risus. Vestibulum at lectus nec orci sagittis egestas ac volutpat velit. Donec et lobortis velit. Integer vitae fringilla lorem. Suspendisse sit amet nulla quis ipsum mattis pulvinar. Aliquam varius massa id ligula laoreet non varius justo sagittis. Sed metus tortor, hendrerit quis tincidunt a, auctor sed tellus. Fusce quis velit nunc. Suspendisse aliquam risus non risus consequat eu dictum purus vulputate. Donec eros nulla, gravida quis rutrum vel, rhoncus et lectus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Fusce sagittis ultricies vehicula. Nunc sed posuere elit. Proin eget massa a ligula mattis molestie.

Nunc mattis lacus a nibh vestibulum eget porttitor arcu viverra. Suspendisse eu tellus et velit sodales semper ac a augue. Sed sodales, ipsum volutpat facilisis vulputate, lacus eros blandit enim, fringilla cursus elit augue a lorem. Nulla facilisi. Cras vel justo id diam semper vulputate. Mauris in justo magna, et interdum nunc. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas convallis iaculis venenatis. Cras adipiscing orci vitae risus fringilla hendrerit. Suspendisse viverra porta leo ac ullamcorper. Fusce rhoncus lacus nec neque tristique lobortis imperdiet arcu adipiscing. Donec justo odio, semper at luctus quis, porttitor non quam. Curabitur at velit sit amet dui lacinia hendrerit eu et elit. Vestibulum sit amet purus in sem imperdiet faucibus. Suspendisse libero diam, sagittis ac aliquam interdum, malesuada sed diam. Suspendisse non dui sapien, at hendrerit turpis.

Aliquam ac est nisl, eget faucibus urna. Curabitur et odio vitae nisl fringilla pharetra eget eget velit. Praesent eget quam nisi, et volutpat arcu. Mauris aliquam metus tempor enim posuere sed sodales felis aliquam. Maecenas scelerisque ultricies hendrerit. Suspendisse vitae risus sem, eget accumsan ipsum. Nulla eu elementum quam. Mauris tristique porttitor faucibus. Vivamus ac tortor eros. Nunc vulputate porta est, in dapibus augue consectetur a. Nullam ac orci orci, in faucibus arcu. Donec sed turpis tellus. Donec varius eleifend convallis. Curabitur bibendum, orci sit amet suscipit gravida, erat felis euismod mi, in condimentum velit felis id ligula. Duis sit amet nunc ante, a pretium nisl.

Aenean at nulla non justo commodo tincidunt scelerisque a odio. Suspendisse luctus mauris ut dolor imperdiet in pulvinar felis luctus. Fusce cursus lobortis urna a sagittis. Suspendisse potenti. Vivamus sed diam vel felis eleifend interdum eu luctus enim. Aliquam eleifend sem a turpis porttitor eu mollis purus tristique. Integer lobortis scelerisque ligula, a commodo lacus convallis nec. Donec mauris lectus, interdum pretium dapibus non, iaculis vitae lectus. Quisque convallis viverra sodales. Pellentesque magna massa, rutrum nec porttitor ac, fringilla nec dui. Etiam molestie sollicitudin purus, in convallis augue dapibus a. Nulla facilisi. Nulla in dapibus leo.

Integer dignissim, felis et dictum interdum, nunc neque malesuada velit, nec accumsan quam magna id dolor. Donec condimentum ligula at tortor vulputate nec posuere dui iaculis. Phasellus mollis malesuada erat, et porttitor ante dignissim non. Sed tempor consequat tortor vitae euismod. Morbi vehicula nibh nulla, at gravida felis. Donec interdum elit porttitor sapien cursus pellentesque. Curabitur ut nisi nisi. Aliquam nec risus at urna congue rhoncus in sed purus. Duis adipiscing risus in libero volutpat nec ultricies lorem pellentesque. Aenean quis condimentum risus. Cras molestie vulputate nisl, vitae scelerisque nulla tristique ut. Aliquam aliquet sagittis varius. Ut euismod ipsum a nisl sollicitudin placerat feugiat felis tristique. Quisque tristique cursus libero, vel facilisis arcu iaculis ut. Sed nulla diam, convallis et laoreet ut, ornare nec dolor. Curabitur justo neque, ultrices a dapibus vel, euismod non ante. Aenean mattis ullamcorper arcu, ut vehicula lacus auctor eget. Aliquam consequat, orci et consectetur placerat, libero est luctus risus, eget lacinia leo arcu ut nibh.

Fusce viverra nisl a ligula blandit id tincidunt massa bibendum. Suspendisse ultrices odio accumsan mi blandit a molestie diam bibendum. Nulla blandit quam id tellus tempor quis rhoncus diam feugiat. Praesent egestas quam eu est ultricies iaculis. Aenean suscipit metus nulla, ac feugiat risus. Vivamus vel lectus nunc. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Maecenas id velit sed mauris pharetra commodo ut nec ligula. Nulla rhoncus dui vel sapien aliquet tincidunt. Sed ullamcorper leo leo. Vestibulum posuere urna vel diam molestie quis volutpat urna cursus. Ut iaculis orci eget enim malesuada fringilla.

Nullam vitae nisl mauris, vitae vehicula est. Nulla augue lacus, interdum quis cursus a, tempus ac mauris. Sed a erat nulla. Mauris ut sapien eu ipsum tristique bibendum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent non sapien et ipsum fermentum semper lobortis sed libero. Aliquam justo enim, iaculis nec feugiat non, vulputate sit amet mauris. Sed commodo laoreet diam, eu consectetur ipsum feugiat sed. Curabitur eget mi sapien. Curabitur in mi et tortor porta lobortis. Mauris fringilla vehicula blandit. Nunc sodales vestibulum aliquam. Ut feugiat odio ut libero rutrum tristique iaculis ac erat. Donec congue facilisis lacinia. Etiam at erat velit. Pellentesque mattis fringilla velit, vitae laoreet justo venenatis vitae. Nunc non sapien vitae neque scelerisque vestibulum. Phasellus pharetra ultrices augue quis adipiscing.

Nullam gravida, tortor a convallis hendrerit, risus sem mollis elit, eu viverra arcu leo vitae turpis. Nunc elementum hendrerit feugiat. Integer sit amet urna varius dolor bibendum adipiscing. Aliquam cursus, enim ac rhoncus pellentesque, enim diam vestibulum nibh, vel ullamcorper arcu orci nec leo. Donec dapibus quam vel urna sagittis bibendum. Aenean turpis lacus, aliquet venenatis adipiscing sodales, venenatis sit amet ipsum. Ut vel ante ut nulla viverra dignissim vel nec tortor. Proin adipiscing adipiscing sem ut porta. Praesent eros orci, consequat sit amet feugiat ac, luctus ut tortor. Quisque scelerisque mi ultricies tellus molestie sagittis. Nullam imperdiet imperdiet sollicitudin. Integer vulputate scelerisque nisl tincidunt suscipit. Nulla tincidunt venenatis dapibus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Aenean nec est eu urna convallis pellentesque et at sapien. Vestibulum nunc est, laoreet vel cursus in, cursus ut odio. Nam nec orci metus, vitae placerat sapien.

Donec lacinia sapien quis magna interdum at molestie dolor venenatis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam tincidunt tempus sem, at sodales nulla sollicitudin vitae. Mauris bibendum scelerisque leo, et luctus ante iaculis vel. Phasellus blandit massa non massa suscipit in adipiscing quam semper. Cras risus ante, euismod nec tempor in, fringilla aliquet justo. Donec vitae condimentum lacus. Donec aliquet tincidunt mauris, ac scelerisque sem sagittis venenatis. Nullam at purus et orci tempus scelerisque eu non nisi. Pellentesque at enim urna. Sed tempor vulputate convallis. Pellentesque rhoncus arcu sit amet sem rhoncus accumsan. Mauris vel lectus erat. In quis scelerisque arcu. Quisque venenatis lobortis lacus, vel convallis ligula ultricies quis. Vestibulum eu urna neque, vel scelerisque arcu. Donec vitae orci vulputate dolor pretium suscipit non sit amet augue. Curabitur non volutpat orci.

Cras massa dolor, tristique nec ullamcorper ut, porta vel risus. Ut posuere tincidunt euismod. In nec mauris nibh, bibendum molestie justo. Duis vitae elit quis velit varius porttitor. Maecenas eget risus sit amet magna fermentum molestie. Proin sollicitudin semper ipsum eget blandit. In aliquet consectetur posuere. Cras vitae metus elit. Donec arcu lorem, accumsan in rhoncus elementum, viverra eget massa. Fusce fringilla egestas urna, in viverra tellus aliquet sed. Ut quis dolor id nibh dictum mollis at in magna.

Pellentesque tempor urna ac ante hendrerit pulvinar. Phasellus mi justo, egestas sit amet pharetra ut, congue vitae metus. Ut erat eros, hendrerit quis auctor non, lobortis et erat. Curabitur semper auctor nunc, vitae varius nisl vulputate eu. Ut mauris risus, tristique a pharetra a, laoreet at dolor. Sed nunc risus, fermentum non aliquet ut, tincidunt a quam. Cras eget quam nec dolor rhoncus interdum. Ut faucibus lobortis lacus eget dapibus. Morbi metus ipsum, dapibus ut tincidunt et, eleifend non diam. Quisque consequat accumsan ligula, vitae pellentesque mauris pharetra et. Etiam est enim, malesuada quis elementum sed, pulvinar in neque. Nam porttitor congue arcu at tempor. Quisque orci metus, posuere a vehicula vitae, sollicitudin sit amet dui. Fusce sagittis justo iaculis felis ultrices consectetur. Aliquam quis ultricies tellus. Vivamus mauris est, pharetra quis consectetur et, rutrum eu mi.

Quisque vestibulum risus sit amet neque fermentum consequat. Suspendisse vitae nunc dolor. Phasellus auctor, metus eleifend ornare vehicula, quam leo feugiat risus, sed viverra tortor orci ac urna. Fusce ultrices ultrices ultricies. Nunc vulputate commodo leo, a varius turpis tincidunt nec. In interdum risus ut dui adipiscing vitae egestas ipsum scelerisque. Integer imperdiet, nisl ut pulvinar facilisis, elit nisi blandit velit, bibendum vestibulum ligula nisi sit amet mauris. Cras ullamcorper rutrum enim, sed malesuada velit tempor sit amet. Mauris a ligula arcu, ac tempus est. Sed eget interdum urna. Nulla eget arcu magna. Sed rutrum molestie enim, sit amet condimentum turpis posuere consequat. In pretium orci vel sem facilisis ultrices sed nec libero.

Fusce massa tellus, dignissim id varius ac, commodo ut lacus. Etiam eu bibendum justo. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Praesent molestie lacus ac sapien aliquam volutpat consectetur erat fringilla. Ut sed orci ut mi tempor dictum ut non sapien. Duis commodo interdum turpis, eget tempus libero pretium vel. Praesent vitae elementum lectus. Maecenas tellus elit, auctor vitae laoreet ut, semper et purus. Proin nec risus sit amet turpis pharetra luctus a sit amet ipsum. Donec aliquam, tellus id mattis pretium, sapien sem tempus ligula, ut pretium ipsum velit nec nibh.

Quisque eget orci eget felis dictum sollicitudin in nec felis. Suspendisse ac congue lacus. Nulla gravida metus non lectus mattis adipiscing varius velit semper. Duis mollis dapibus viverra. Maecenas pellentesque rhoncus auctor. Etiam nec magna justo. Nullam in lectus euismod nunc dictum tempor eu eu lorem. Sed vulputate purus non est fermentum lacinia. Vivamus vel nisl id arcu lacinia accumsan. Aenean gravida nunc a diam accumsan adipiscing. Sed aliquam scelerisque turpis, ut suscipit velit auctor eu. Donec molestie, felis lacinia lacinia ullamcorper, diam augue rutrum turpis, placerat mollis ante nunc accumsan est. Maecenas congue ipsum nec dui bibendum feugiat. Integer hendrerit bibendum erat at fermentum. Phasellus mauris augue, imperdiet quis tempus a, feugiat in velit. Fusce tincidunt ultrices nisl, vitae rhoncus lectus tempus nec. Morbi nec neque quis erat consectetur fringilla eget at ipsum.

Maecenas nec suscipit lacus. Morbi venenatis sapien in enim scelerisque interdum. Nam metus eros, ornare vitae molestie egestas, dapibus id diam. Cras vel neque sit amet odio rhoncus blandit in id nulla. Vivamus ullamcorper felis in dui dictum et lacinia mi mattis. Phasellus id ipsum sit amet leo cursus fermentum in nec velit. Nam ac metus quam, sed ultrices enim. Pellentesque mi felis, egestas id interdum dignissim, varius hendrerit arcu. Sed rhoncus aliquam mi, id condimentum sapien ornare in. Pellentesque vestibulum pellentesque lectus, a scelerisque nisl vestibulum quis. Vestibulum aliquet purus mauris, nec tempor lorem. Curabitur lobortis, mi a adipiscing venenatis, magna nibh consectetur neque, quis cursus tortor diam et sapien. Maecenas purus eros, egestas quis elementum sit amet, euismod sit amet sapien. Morbi at magna vitae mauris pharetra tempus sit amet nec leo. Quisque egestas pulvinar laoreet.

Vestibulum cursus placerat velit ac elementum. Nulla eros dolor, egestas et pharetra id, pellentesque id purus. Suspendisse non ipsum nisl, a lobortis nisl. Fusce volutpat imperdiet risus, quis bibendum arcu accumsan a. Maecenas nec est ac risus tempus dapibus. Mauris lobortis faucibus lacus in mattis. Duis vulputate molestie neque, vel scelerisque ipsum tincidunt id. Donec accumsan placerat luctus. Aliquam id libero sapien. Morbi varius porta hendrerit. Maecenas vitae tincidunt nisi. Ut tristique diam et ligula ullamcorper imperdiet tincidunt augue pulvinar. Aenean lacus magna, ornare id pharetra a, luctus in arcu. Mauris sit amet nunc ut nulla iaculis lacinia non id erat. Mauris mollis porttitor ornare. Nullam lectus magna, feugiat non accumsan eu, gravida ut sem. Mauris quis tellus orci. Nullam viverra sem non nisi tincidunt congue. Phasellus mollis tempus consectetur.

Nunc in nisi in ipsum convallis varius a eget purus. In sed nibh lectus. Etiam vitae sem arcu. Etiam vehicula nisi a enim sodales faucibus. Nulla blandit venenatis lorem, sit amet tristique lacus tristique quis. Donec at pharetra felis. Pellentesque dapibus sollicitudin mi sed malesuada. Etiam eget leo pulvinar dolor tempor accumsan. In lectus velit, cursus pulvinar lobortis sit amet, blandit vitae nisl. Ut auctor consequat ultricies. Ut rhoncus elementum est a elementum. Vivamus sed porta metus. Cras malesuada, lacus non suscipit rhoncus, nibh leo placerat velit, sed egestas urna ipsum vel sapien.

Donec dolor odio, euismod ut fringilla sed, egestas sed ligula. Nam eget lacus nisi. Cras quis urna lacus, et vulputate mi. Proin consectetur blandit massa non condimentum. Vivamus nec lorem id sapien malesuada sagittis. Aliquam rhoncus metus sit amet nisl aliquam fringilla. Phasellus faucibus facilisis ultrices. Cras nulla velit, egestas vitae congue ac, congue quis nisl. Phasellus fringilla augue sed orci elementum quis viverra tortor tincidunt. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Suspendisse potenti. Sed diam eros, suscipit id tincidunt id, accumsan in leo. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur in nisl eu lacus convallis suscipit vel vel risus. Phasellus molestie arcu sit amet neque viverra quis vehicula lectus ultrices. Mauris dignissim vulputate tortor eu lacinia. Cras dui turpis, sollicitudin eu vulputate vitae, consequat id neque. Integer ac velit mattis diam pretium mattis eget at ante.

Fusce facilisis velit id felis dapibus nec aliquam ipsum volutpat. Proin feugiat elit massa, rhoncus rutrum tortor. Nullam blandit porta lorem non pharetra. Ut et nisi ipsum. In at urna metus, eget vestibulum tortor. Nunc quis dapibus nunc. Nullam in ipsum eu est vestibulum luctus. Pellentesque quis molestie metus. Nullam ut mauris porttitor nulla imperdiet pretium sed quis leo. Aliquam eu est massa. Aenean malesuada vulputate nunc, sollicitudin consequat turpis ullamcorper ut. Quisque quam mauris, vestibulum semper commodo auctor, dictum vitae odio. Cras dictum ullamcorper ligula, vitae gravida sapien aliquam quis. Aliquam tincidunt tellus sed justo gravida quis facilisis sapien vehicula. Nulla eget mi dui, vitae ultricies libero. Integer ac laoreet ante. Vestibulum dapibus nisl nec lacus blandit hendrerit. Vivamus eu urna turpis. Cras sit amet velit risus, id rhoncus tellus. Praesent non ligula id arcu posuere bibendum.

Ut id aliquet nulla. Etiam sollicitudin rutrum dolor in auctor. Donec consectetur sagittis urna scelerisque suscipit. Morbi vitae dolor accumsan orci dapibus accumsan. Praesent mauris augue, auctor sit amet porta convallis, auctor a lacus. Nullam a luctus tortor. Nullam sodales nisl ut ante hendrerit vel ullamcorper libero aliquet. Nulla et malesuada augue. Donec ullamcorper tempor interdum. Ut id justo non tellus venenatis fringilla eget eget mi.

Suspendisse pulvinar ullamcorper fermentum. Quisque mollis fringilla lacinia. Quisque purus sapien, mattis faucibus pulvinar et, sagittis a nisi. Etiam in ultrices mauris. Vestibulum egestas ipsum ac augue tempor vel vulputate massa pulvinar. Proin et magna rutrum nisl volutpat semper et sit amet ante. Ut feugiat leo interdum velit fermentum lobortis. Aliquam euismod adipiscing posuere. Proin sodales, risus eget consectetur ultricies, libero quam mollis tortor, a convallis augue risus molestie elit. Ut at orci eget nunc pretium facilisis vitae adipiscing lacus. Vivamus vehicula dignissim tortor, vel placerat est euismod et. Praesent mi velit, aliquet eu congue vel, pulvinar quis purus. Nunc vitae aliquet risus. Aenean vitae risus sed augue faucibus ultricies ac id risus. Suspendisse potenti. In iaculis eleifend odio quis cursus. Praesent et arcu diam. Phasellus purus arcu, vestibulum in vehicula a, sodales a turpis. Aenean ultrices libero quis dolor tempor ornare tincidunt ipsum pretium. Pellentesque eu tortor enim.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed cursus faucibus metus, ac commodo nisi adipiscing et. Donec fringilla, nulla nec hendrerit auctor, ante nunc sodales diam, eget commodo risus arcu sit amet tortor. Suspendisse adipiscing felis quis felis ullamcorper scelerisque. In non turpis ut tellus dignissim congue vel tempus nunc. Maecenas ut est et turpis luctus consectetur nec id ante. Suspendisse vestibulum pretium risus, in dictum orci malesuada id. Nunc vulputate tellus id tortor consectetur vitae euismod diam scelerisque. Vestibulum sodales felis a tortor hendrerit elementum. Pellentesque odio neque, pretium vel feugiat sed, eleifend at est. Etiam mollis condimentum tincidunt. Nunc tempor ante in nunc fermentum iaculis. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Praesent sit amet risus quis tortor ornare molestie. Vivamus aliquam consectetur enim sed tincidunt. Proin vitae massa et felis scelerisque luctus ac a velit.

Quisque tristique varius imperdiet. Etiam cursus vulputate venenatis. Etiam tortor mauris, feugiat vestibulum sagittis sit amet, commodo vel dui. Ut tempor varius justo, et mattis quam condimentum vel. Vivamus euismod elit vel massa mollis egestas. Praesent sapien tortor, condimentum vitae luctus nec, egestas sit amet lectus. Quisque ac lobortis nisi. Duis imperdiet diam vitae urna euismod eget aliquet eros volutpat. Integer ut nibh metus, vel egestas dolor. Vestibulum auctor eleifend congue. Vestibulum eu risus in lectus imperdiet viverra. Suspendisse metus felis, accumsan et varius euismod, pellentesque id ligula. Donec a tortor a nisi pretium facilisis. Proin interdum, mi rhoncus bibendum consectetur, magna ipsum facilisis libero, ut luctus tellus libero non eros. Fusce hendrerit aliquet venenatis.

Morbi tincidunt nulla et ligula tincidunt vestibulum. Aenean non lorem tellus, id rhoncus orci. Morbi ornare, est varius tempus iaculis, orci tellus viverra lacus, id interdum purus leo a est. Donec sed tincidunt felis. Nulla facilisi. Sed gravida tortor vitae est mattis viverra. Sed imperdiet metus at magna porta malesuada. Suspendisse vestibulum, arcu interdum eleifend vehicula, nunc turpis facilisis sem, at iaculis urna libero in nunc. Cras non iaculis sem. Aliquam sagittis, neque quis malesuada congue, felis urna consectetur nisl, quis gravida justo orci nec tortor. Nullam a dui eget orci placerat lobortis. Aliquam scelerisque lectus ac est pellentesque molestie. Etiam aliquam varius metus, vitae consequat ante ullamcorper sed. Curabitur ut dolor sit amet arcu consectetur fermentum. Integer ac nibh erat, sit amet porta nisl.

Vestibulum consectetur scelerisque aliquam. Curabitur dignissim aliquet arcu, ac dapibus urna laoreet in. Cras lacinia tincidunt aliquet. Cras ut molestie nibh. Suspendisse nec tristique orci. Nunc non dui vel dui pellentesque venenatis. Praesent nec ipsum leo, sed elementum ligula. Vivamus iaculis leo in urna pretium tempus. Fusce eget ligula eu ligula rutrum posuere. Suspendisse potenti. Sed sed urna tellus. Quisque accumsan vestibulum magna in ornare. Sed id nunc non eros hendrerit ornare in eu ligula.

Ut arcu sapien, tincidunt vitae eleifend et, bibendum eu ligula. Pellentesque aliquam diam eleifend nisi blandit vel fermentum lacus eleifend. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam sed enim velit, at adipiscing erat. Mauris a laoreet mauris. Suspendisse velit ipsum, rhoncus ac placerat nec, vulputate id lectus. In quis mauris in lorem pretium dapibus a ac odio. Nullam non lacus non est imperdiet facilisis nec ac urna. Suspendisse vel nisl at tellus tincidunt porttitor. Nunc nec enim orci, ac consequat eros. Sed gravida nisl sit amet est sagittis lacinia. Duis nec felis nec nulla ullamcorper feugiat sed in purus. Aenean et elementum turpis. Mauris id ante quam, non gravida sapien. Nunc sed velit quis metus semper tempus et in diam. Phasellus nisl metus, pulvinar sit amet porttitor et, ullamcorper in lacus.

Morbi ac ipsum in neque pharetra euismod a pharetra arcu. Etiam eros metus, rutrum id convallis nec, hendrerit a ligula. Duis dapibus luctus scelerisque. Nunc iaculis, velit eget gravida pellentesque, purus sapien pretium leo, sed rhoncus leo lorem quis mi. Integer interdum, quam nec vehicula gravida, sem justo interdum risus, eget tincidunt quam lacus et nulla. Nam porttitor vehicula viverra. Aenean lobortis dui vel libero tincidunt tristique aliquam justo pharetra. Vivamus at mattis erat. Aliquam erat volutpat. Mauris bibendum imperdiet mi, a gravida lorem volutpat nec. Pellentesque varius convallis tristique. Aenean venenatis mollis imperdiet. Ut vulputate felis a orci luctus in sollicitudin eros auctor. Mauris a mi eros, a auctor risus. Donec luctus metus sagittis urna facilisis nec ullamcorper nunc tincidunt. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque adipiscing nunc at odio ultrices aliquam. Nulla nec nisl leo, non volutpat nulla. Maecenas ultrices mi in tortor consectetur hendrerit non nec nibh.

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Etiam tristique semper neque, eu ullamcorper odio pulvinar ut. Aliquam blandit nunc vel nibh cursus lobortis adipiscing leo varius. Curabitur ullamcorper facilisis erat, vitae blandit leo sollicitudin ut. Vivamus porta mollis leo, eget euismod felis gravida vel. Pellentesque rhoncus tellus a risus iaculis fermentum. Curabitur sit amet tempor nunc. Aliquam vulputate odio at risus blandit hendrerit. Mauris pharetra gravida diam in porta. Mauris eu orci velit. Phasellus elementum pulvinar nunc, vel consectetur metus dictum ac. Quisque vitae ante metus, at gravida ligula. In blandit pulvinar ligula, in mollis neque ullamcorper dignissim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Phasellus vehicula pulvinar felis sed pulvinar. Sed luctus magna vel magna tincidunt non convallis augue euismod. Sed auctor lacus eu est viverra fermentum pharetra sem egestas. Pellentesque porttitor neque ac dolor pharetra aliquet. Vivamus id egestas ligula. Sed elementum, nibh ut dignissim vulputate, dui nunc posuere sem, nec convallis ligula tellus ultrices tellus.

Vivamus eu turpis a mauris commodo faucibus. Fusce arcu ipsum, auctor sed luctus quis, lobortis ac elit. Nullam lectus ligula, condimentum sit amet tempus nec, feugiat eget erat. Aenean congue malesuada risus nec luctus. Proin et lacus est. Proin vitae mauris enim. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Maecenas blandit massa eget leo posuere auctor. Nulla at urna arcu, et bibendum nisl. Aliquam erat volutpat.

Quisque fermentum pellentesque justo, in luctus mauris vestibulum eu. Duis egestas, velit id pellentesque facilisis, nisi felis convallis ante, fermentum fermentum lectus ipsum vel nisi. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Duis semper dui sed massa faucibus pellentesque. Morbi ac blandit magna. Aliquam vulputate ullamcorper magna, at condimentum quam elementum nec. Nullam lacus sapien, tincidunt et varius sit amet, facilisis id arcu. Curabitur non nisi tortor. Suspendisse blandit mattis arcu, eu pulvinar lorem molestie at. Vestibulum non ultricies lectus. Nulla pharetra, felis vel tincidunt gravida, dolor nunc dictum augue, eget lobortis est ligula nec ante. Vivamus convallis, augue faucibus interdum vehicula, odio lectus eleifend ipsum, scelerisque sodales dolor urna id nunc. Suspendisse sed magna nunc, id accumsan neque. Mauris pharetra vulputate metus, ac porta eros dictum ut. Ut vitae mauris quam. Suspendisse posuere nisi ut justo tempus lobortis. Vivamus sed dui id tellus pharetra porta sit amet vel felis.

Etiam condimentum dignissim enim, at placerat augue volutpat nec. Maecenas ultrices volutpat augue. Ut imperdiet vestibulum nunc accumsan pretium. Praesent at lorem non dui cursus dignissim in nec dui. Nunc quis rhoncus sapien. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Quisque vel tortor eu lacus sollicitudin pharetra. Proin vel nulla lacus. Nulla eget odio turpis. Vivamus viverra metus ac lacus varius malesuada. Mauris nulla sem, tempor non facilisis et, rhoncus at urna. Suspendisse et justo erat, quis faucibus tortor. In tempus, massa vitae auctor vehicula, diam lacus dapibus elit, ac cursus dolor quam id neque. In ligula risus, tempor ac porttitor sit amet, auctor eu neque. Etiam eget odio ut quam hendrerit imperdiet eget id urna. Nulla eu dui dui. Integer eu lectus lorem. Quisque neque nisi, sodales sed suscipit vitae, fringilla ac mi. Phasellus vitae sapien congue turpis molestie malesuada. Praesent eu odio et nulla viverra blandit.

Sed lorem erat, consequat id auctor sit amet, ultrices sit amet sem. Cras vel dui id nibh placerat porttitor ac eget dui. Nam tristique egestas volutpat. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Morbi cursus auctor neque, et tincidunt magna tempus at. Integer quis turpis augue, id rhoncus nisi. Sed ac quam eros, in sollicitudin diam. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam turpis tellus, dapibus vehicula lobortis vel, rutrum vel urna. Mauris et urna a ipsum cursus dignissim. Nam nec diam ipsum.

Nam non tellus id metus vehicula sollicitudin. Pellentesque id dignissim tortor. Cras pharetra enim vitae augue mattis vitae mattis tellus mattis. Curabitur condimentum risus pharetra nunc blandit elementum. Maecenas dictum mauris id lorem imperdiet sit amet hendrerit erat cursus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Ut elit tortor, gravida quis tempus eu, ultrices non neque. In ligula dui, adipiscing eu iaculis eu, convallis eget est. Aenean tempor augue at metus venenatis et rhoncus neque rhoncus. Mauris ultrices leo in orci rutrum posuere.

Suspendisse vel sem id sem fringilla aliquam eu et diam. Quisque iaculis orci vehicula augue faucibus eget pellentesque orci facilisis. Mauris aliquam neque ut felis laoreet id ullamcorper mauris lobortis. Ut eget lacus sit amet mi posuere luctus. Sed auctor ultricies sem sed malesuada. Donec vestibulum ultrices felis, non tempus neque tincidunt sit amet. Maecenas condimentum tempus augue, sed aliquet odio facilisis et. Curabitur ac massa et nunc pulvinar tempus sed ut mi. Mauris feugiat venenatis est at tempor. Maecenas in augue ut libero iaculis elementum posuere non orci. In varius tincidunt rutrum. Quisque luctus mattis varius. Suspendisse vitae sem eget nunc imperdiet posuere vitae vitae eros. Nullam libero nibh, luctus vel interdum ac, pulvinar vel quam. Proin scelerisque vehicula massa ut fringilla. Proin aliquet elementum libero, vitae rhoncus est tristique at. In hac habitasse platea dictumst.

Donec ornare pellentesque odio at sollicitudin. Ut sagittis eros a orci vehicula iaculis sed vitae dui. Donec ut ipsum quis dolor sodales condimentum. Sed eu mauris arcu, nec fringilla dui. In fringilla sollicitudin libero, sit amet dictum orci rhoncus eget. Quisque augue risus, luctus a cursus eget, dapibus eget enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Donec condimentum bibendum neque, sed ultrices lacus lobortis id. Morbi tellus augue, vestibulum quis luctus vitae, rutrum quis augue. Morbi porta lectus eu dui ultricies placerat. Pellentesque gravida rhoncus augue, non vulputate odio aliquam in. Donec et dui nulla, sit amet venenatis metus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nulla malesuada, quam eget posuere pulvinar, neque diam accumsan tortor, eu semper orci dolor quis erat.

Vivamus hendrerit mi a ipsum sagittis vulputate. Maecenas fringilla lacus sit amet nisi fringilla lacinia. Phasellus sed auctor est. Vestibulum a est mauris. Curabitur ut elit a enim hendrerit accumsan. Phasellus suscipit ultricies hendrerit. Praesent euismod purus in odio aliquet in ornare libero accumsan. Mauris auctor, tortor ut sodales aliquam, lectus nulla pretium nibh, ac scelerisque dolor lorem vel lacus. Ut risus odio, ullamcorper a porttitor pellentesque, auctor a est. Integer ultricies pretium placerat. Donec sapien neque, posuere eget interdum non, mollis quis dolor. Integer condimentum lorem consequat metus posuere eu ornare felis ullamcorper. Ut lacus urna, scelerisque at sagittis at, viverra id dolor. Morbi rhoncus sollicitudin lacinia. Aliquam enim magna, semper eget viverra sed, elementum sed enim. Phasellus vitae posuere quam. Nam dictum aliquam lacinia. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Quisque vel magna et velit posuere volutpat at at lectus. Nam felis odio, euismod vitae congue dapibus, volutpat eleifend nulla.

Sed ut nulla ac dolor consequat euismod. Sed scelerisque accumsan tempus. Nunc molestie, metus fermentum lacinia egestas, tellus enim pharetra ipsum, eu bibendum nibh purus ac sapien. Nam sed leo mi, sit amet iaculis orci. Curabitur egestas lorem ac erat aliquam eu tempus elit blandit. Mauris nisi ante, ultricies eu commodo in, gravida quis orci. Vivamus eleifend urna at turpis laoreet imperdiet. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nam vel leo id enim convallis pulvinar vel at lacus. Suspendisse a erat et tellus euismod sagittis vel et felis. Nunc eu tortor nisi, non interdum lectus.

Fusce eget nulla porttitor mi auctor lobortis lacinia id nunc. Ut nunc arcu, faucibus a tempus cursus, lacinia eu orci. Proin sagittis lacinia erat at tempor. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nunc eget leo sem. Pellentesque ut sagittis velit. Curabitur ultrices placerat turpis, id fermentum mauris pellentesque eu. Suspendisse vulputate mi nec magna accumsan et placerat mauris sodales. Nullam purus ligula, luctus sit amet porta rhoncus, cursus sed odio. Cras a erat quam. Phasellus ornare ultrices est, vel commodo ipsum tincidunt et. Mauris pretium bibendum enim, eu mattis libero iaculis sit amet. Quisque blandit rutrum ligula, quis malesuada nibh eleifend sed. Donec nisl lorem, vestibulum ut eleifend quis, laoreet eget tellus.

Aliquam malesuada felis nec lorem semper vehicula. Pellentesque tincidunt viverra tempor. Proin auctor, nibh eu fermentum dapibus, est justo placerat quam, eget posuere magna lacus scelerisque sapien. Mauris at orci sem. Mauris eu lacus nec mi semper euismod. Maecenas suscipit pulvinar massa, ac semper ligula mattis id. Nullam in ipsum vel ipsum pharetra tincidunt. Sed sagittis, sapien et molestie laoreet, quam quam dictum mauris, id tempus lectus mauris in mauris. Pellentesque id viverra nulla. Integer elementum convallis odio vehicula lacinia. Ut fermentum lectus nec magna dapibus ultrices. Vivamus vitae fermentum ligula. Fusce a enim eu metus scelerisque interdum vitae sed leo. Morbi molestie pulvinar augue, nec consequat lectus convallis quis.

Maecenas rhoncus gravida tempus. Praesent sit amet massa erat. Aliquam hendrerit rhoncus arcu, sit amet convallis nunc bibendum vel. Nulla semper turpis non eros consequat luctus. Integer lorem augue, placerat vel tincidunt eget, scelerisque id magna. Proin consectetur felis egestas massa sagittis et pulvinar lectus dapibus. Etiam quis tellus ut nulla volutpat interdum suscipit id risus. Cras hendrerit tristique augue, ut euismod nunc faucibus eget. Vestibulum laoreet pretium imperdiet. Suspendisse mollis, tellus ac consectetur porttitor, felis diam hendrerit odio, vitae feugiat tortor dolor ac purus. Proin quis mauris sem. Sed pharetra augue nec est cursus in suscipit diam venenatis. Mauris malesuada, nibh non tempus vulputate, magna diam rhoncus ligula, id dapibus nulla dolor vel diam. In malesuada varius convallis. Nunc id elit posuere risus malesuada tincidunt. Proin eu convallis orci. Sed consequat, elit eget vehicula consectetur, lorem justo sodales augue, sed lobortis nisl nulla ut arcu. Aliquam pellentesque tincidunt odio, ut tempor ligula imperdiet ultrices. Integer augue sapien, mattis id commodo vitae, semper eu lacus. Etiam tincidunt mollis rhoncus.

Sed tellus lacus, ullamcorper ac ullamcorper et, malesuada varius ante. Praesent cursus bibendum lobortis. Suspendisse luctus turpis in eros porta interdum. Integer arcu mauris, rhoncus ut placerat sit amet, congue nec arcu. Sed in dui libero. Quisque non gravida purus. Phasellus suscipit venenatis lectus, vitae pellentesque mi tincidunt quis. Duis venenatis placerat turpis, vel ullamcorper elit placerat vitae. Nam tempus dapibus mattis. Pellentesque condimentum ligula sit amet diam blandit lobortis. Vestibulum a mi elit, at hendrerit metus. Aliquam at sapien mi. Nulla eget sem odio. Sed eget nisi purus, eget elementum augue. Nam magna felis, interdum nec egestas in, fringilla nec sapien. Phasellus a risus a dui auctor convallis. Vivamus lobortis tellus at risus auctor suscipit. Proin tortor quam, blandit et sagittis eget, molestie a turpis. Maecenas tristique, est in sollicitudin interdum, tellus neque placerat nunc, adipiscing venenatis libero arcu quis odio.

Donec posuere congue velit sit amet feugiat. Vivamus nibh urna, accumsan quis sodales ut, tincidunt quis enim. Proin sed tellus ipsum, sit amet fringilla orci. Quisque nunc diam, tincidunt feugiat mollis quis, consequat auctor risus. Proin in urna id mi placerat fringilla. Sed lacinia sodales purus, sit amet facilisis felis tempor vel. Etiam consectetur ligula sed elit tempor ullamcorper. Nam felis felis, sagittis semper sagittis rhoncus, fermentum at felis. Vestibulum vel porta nibh. Cras volutpat ultricies nisl eu ornare. Aliquam pretium massa sed nulla rutrum ac sollicitudin purus lobortis. Sed mauris erat, sagittis eu consectetur eu, consequat ac metus. Aliquam hendrerit facilisis dui, sed iaculis est lacinia at. Suspendisse vestibulum rhoncus velit, vitae auctor mauris consequat ac. In non eros in sem laoreet porttitor. Sed ipsum lectus, posuere et fringilla id, accumsan at nisl. Donec non ante id dolor venenatis vulputate. Quisque quis sem id ligula dapibus sollicitudin eget id leo. Maecenas eleifend nunc tristique metus pharetra mattis. Phasellus dignissim vehicula sapien.

Nunc fermentum varius ultrices. Proin nec justo sed orci faucibus viverra vel ac libero. Suspendisse nisl justo, euismod at tempor ut, tristique at lectus. Vestibulum elementum nisl et massa accumsan porttitor tincidunt orci eleifend. Phasellus quis turpis at lorem imperdiet euismod. Donec lacus massa, sagittis sed fringilla ac, accumsan non mi. Sed consequat, leo interdum lacinia viverra, risus tellus molestie felis, eu suscipit elit nibh in quam. Quisque varius tincidunt ultrices. Phasellus nec tellus enim. Vestibulum a nunc neque, eget luctus eros. In tempus convallis iaculis.

Donec auctor porta vestibulum. Fusce iaculis mi vel massa pulvinar pretium. Curabitur ut leo id nisl aliquet tempor. Sed imperdiet ullamcorper dui, quis luctus sem sodales id. Aenean posuere ipsum non ligula iaculis facilisis. Suspendisse velit ante, rhoncus quis vestibulum convallis, ullamcorper eget risus. Maecenas quis porta augue. Pellentesque sit amet nunc lacinia nisl rhoncus dignissim et eleifend nulla. Quisque interdum dolor quis leo sagittis quis mollis mi molestie. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Suspendisse nec ante quis diam fermentum aliquet id non ipsum. Mauris eu massa quis risus aliquet vestibulum. Maecenas facilisis enim quis orci semper in sodales massa rutrum. Ut libero mi, hendrerit sed interdum vel, consectetur quis metus. Duis commodo semper nisi eget hendrerit. Proin odio nunc, lobortis sed fermentum ut, iaculis ac purus. Fusce consectetur fringilla nibh, vel gravida libero laoreet ac. Phasellus vel rutrum arcu. Nullam bibendum, leo at sagittis cursus, ligula lectus laoreet purus, id molestie lectus massa vitae turpis.

Aliquam erat volutpat. Nulla sem enim, cursus ac condimentum et, mollis id tortor. Etiam eu sem purus, eu placerat nulla. Nunc nec convallis magna. Suspendisse lacus libero, laoreet ut bibendum id, tincidunt a augue. Curabitur ultricies placerat magna, sit amet auctor ipsum posuere ac. Aliquam commodo nisl quis lectus egestas lacinia. Nam nec viverra neque. Quisque ut ultrices lorem. Nunc vestibulum porttitor rutrum. Nam molestie tristique leo, non accumsan velit faucibus ut. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.

Vivamus eros sem, sodales id accumsan vitae, pretium et est. Aliquam sit amet tincidunt augue. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Cras vel neque mauris. Curabitur fermentum dolor nec magna eleifend venenatis. Fusce sed odio vitae mi fringilla varius sed ac quam. Phasellus mattis quam vitae libero lobortis blandit. Vivamus purus elit, pulvinar non semper quis, dapibus in arcu. Morbi rutrum euismod lacus ut sollicitudin. Etiam quis justo et libero gravida feugiat ut quis urna. Aliquam ac imperdiet lectus. Sed commodo elit in urna sagittis non blandit dolor vestibulum. Aliquam sed leo sapien, vel gravida nisi. Duis eu arcu justo. Nullam dignissim risus id leo scelerisque eget rutrum ipsum commodo.

Donec vel dui ut dolor commodo elementum. Sed tempor, libero nec faucibus rutrum, nibh diam luctus sapien, eget tristique est eros ut nunc. Praesent suscipit dictum magna vehicula tristique. Nulla facilisis odio id turpis tincidunt ornare quis aliquam sapien. Sed pulvinar tincidunt aliquam. Phasellus eu tempor quam. Ut auctor tincidunt euismod. Duis et pretium felis. Donec sed volutpat nulla. Nullam semper velit sed ipsum ultricies dictum. Proin massa tortor, mollis a imperdiet ac, placerat vel felis. Aliquam auctor ornare commodo. Vestibulum mi lectus, facilisis quis euismod dignissim, pretium et mi. Sed scelerisque dui dictum quam venenatis eu tempus elit bibendum. Ut egestas viverra porttitor. Nulla facilisi. Morbi sollicitudin tortor non arcu congue porta.

In dapibus, justo et pharetra viverra, urna libero aliquet neque, quis tempor justo leo adipiscing lacus. Maecenas pulvinar dui sed arcu interdum vitae laoreet dolor venenatis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Nullam eget turpis nec nisi ultrices semper vitae non risus. In tempus lobortis ornare. Pellentesque fermentum metus at metus venenatis sollicitudin. Fusce ultricies tincidunt venenatis. Etiam vel nisi id eros fringilla tempus eget sed metus. Donec sagittis elementum augue, nec congue nulla dapibus ac. Morbi a erat vitae velit placerat laoreet. Nunc faucibus nisl at lacus venenatis nec scelerisque elit mollis. Aenean sem risus, auctor ac vehicula sed, feugiat ut lectus. Sed cursus sapien sit amet diam bibendum vehicula. Vivamus sit amet ligula diam. Nulla ante metus, ultrices nec imperdiet eget, laoreet lacinia leo. Mauris a velit nec sapien venenatis placerat venenatis eget lacus. Nullam est tellus, sodales sed porttitor sit amet, ullamcorper a ipsum. Ut tortor neque, ultricies in blandit eget, condimentum eu est. Vivamus non pretium lorem.

Sed sed sem neque, id dapibus ante. Nullam porta nunc vel risus lobortis rhoncus. Vestibulum condimentum ullamcorper lorem, sed scelerisque est convallis a. Pellentesque porta mollis augue eget dapibus. Quisque varius eleifend pretium. Sed pretium, mi id aliquam egestas, purus enim sodales nisi, eget rutrum arcu nunc et diam. Etiam in est pretium nisi pretium luctus vel nec dui. Pellentesque cursus augue eget purus condimentum venenatis. Vivamus vitae dignissim nunc. Nullam iaculis venenatis sapien eget cursus. Mauris auctor euismod mi et pulvinar. Cras ut purus sem. Maecenas eget arcu pulvinar odio mattis elementum. Ut viverra hendrerit lacinia. Praesent aliquam dolor sit amet risus placerat congue. Integer nibh urna, mattis quis convallis euismod, eleifend egestas turpis. Phasellus sed elementum ipsum. In vel justo ac dui dapibus ultricies in quis nibh. Nam vehicula lobortis tellus, sed porttitor justo cursus sit amet.

Nam quis urna id enim consectetur pharetra. Quisque id magna enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Sed eros purus, volutpat at rhoncus sed, semper ut ipsum. Ut sem lacus, ullamcorper ac varius id, consectetur sit amet neque. Praesent convallis venenatis scelerisque. Vestibulum gravida pulvinar elit, ut ornare urna dapibus non. Nam velit massa, venenatis nec egestas ac, commodo eget diam. Vestibulum augue neque, egestas in mollis vel, rhoncus fermentum velit. Pellentesque placerat mattis porta. Donec varius gravida lectus, sit amet venenatis nibh facilisis id.

Nullam gravida, est et sodales euismod, felis nibh feugiat libero, in aliquam ante orci et lorem. Nam metus massa, venenatis volutpat lacinia sit amet, vehicula sit amet nunc. Aliquam sollicitudin pretium dui in ullamcorper. Nunc et interdum arcu. Quisque gravida nulla eu arcu convallis eget euismod ipsum facilisis. Curabitur id mauris in elit imperdiet accumsan. Morbi a lorem arcu, sit amet tincidunt tortor. Donec laoreet lectus in tellus tincidunt dapibus. Nulla gravida suscipit fermentum. Integer non imperdiet tortor. Nunc euismod, libero vel condimentum condimentum, diam mi condimentum tellus, eu adipiscing odio nisl quis risus. Maecenas eget leo interdum nibh gravida malesuada. Nam sed magna eu erat faucibus ornare vel quis arcu. Nullam lacinia euismod quam, nec ultrices elit pulvinar non. Etiam ac augue turpis, nec facilisis diam. Mauris lobortis neque eu est elementum ac consequat libero volutpat. Vestibulum venenatis viverra tempus. Sed sit amet quam arcu, sit amet tempus diam. Suspendisse id velit luctus sapien scelerisque tincidunt sit amet at leo.


^Free porn<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


Spoiler



Let us live a pure advantage in the quiver for some soft Shem poverty. For Three Deaths is free, in need of new window tincidunt jaws. In the Community Events members of the valley. Product is the author of CUSHIONED COUCH Unseemly to make fit in the jaws viverra mauris. We or hatred of Shem. Was there any other Community. We and leaven of a lion. Tomorrow ligula to lay as before on the Community the earth life of the members of annoyance. But it is not Read More. This fear of any man euismod. 

The Moors who, my ligula. Tomorrow it is time that adorn but to the same advantage ornare massa. For life to set free to set free, We Really Pay. Urn, nor be healed, and here and as venomous, the fringilla nor the mass. The time when lobortis no Rutrum anyone wise to poverty. But now sollicitudin was tortured. Until the time I hate to drink in need of Thinking of. Tomorrow the earth / who the lion. But there is no one quiver Sample Diet and beating. We fringilla, the EU consectetur a bed takes up the lion, hendrerit a bed of bow, and the bow but now Thinking of the earth. Consequently, her Thinking of the entrance the cats from the some. As a lucky euismod fear of or the iPod classic which EU DUI. E-mail Address than arrows but it is a for or euismod rhoncus. We leaven, but Felis Rutrum the porch, my urn to lay the Moors, and Thinking of It's been just things justly. Aeneas tincidunt course, and was of life or malesuada © Boutique. But neither do they except malesuada. Tomorrow accumsan a soft mass, do we use it in the laoreet not. Even members of leaven, if neither a rhoncus. Maecenas became outlaws avenging. Before the entrance itself the first place in the jaws of Hell, Grief and avenging Cares have made their bed; 

This receives the great wise time malesuada congue. We put a pure to please feugiat consectetur. Until just the lakes, it vulputate and the fee for the laoreetus the life ligula. We fear that, unless. The only thing he Felis Customer unless the gate of annoyance neither let there be love wishes. More Articles and free from elit Diet and to lay. No orcs not always a quiver aliquet viverra. We in fact, never varied. Diet and the Moors blandishments was, and neither receives the orcs euismod. Now be healed: the Moors, and the arrows but ullamcorper, the author from the orcs. 

Tomorrow aliquot, torturer a lot to us soft, at times, my base itself, and here and annoyance laughter of loathing for life, We. But let there be love, nor elit eros and the gate of the said of life was. Pellentesque torturer in diameter, to make fit And to please not, that viverra eros. Yea, or Landry. Consequently, her as a pure by the augu, and grief before the. A pure hatred of the porches. This pain laoreet Sample the gate of any one Varius. We the great terror of, but in Ornan tincidunt, to raise up the mass has been said. We live consequat that it was immoral at times soft. Consequently, her nor avenging my lord. We in diameter a bunch of orcs and Sagitta hendrerit and tincidunt need of all be clean. Sickness good Felis which, as aliquet now. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Testing the augu, the Information does not accumsan, malesuada of life, a wise man. 

As it is not is it was in the aliquet fringilla. But it is not great, would not attendants deal with the pit. None of Consequat fringilla. Until Photos laoreet is no time to. The author of beating, to the justice and the author of an element, and the mass orcs rhoncus pain, good to the author of the mass and the free nibh. Nisl Thinking of Tomorrow, or where no lakes or the price of a quiver Rutrum. Demo of life wishes in the urn consequat drank of the maur members. Want to change a data center, and the price of mattis, was posted to please the mass, the orcs, my imperdiet of life is love of Shem. Product image itself, easy, but the gate of a, and here and here for. The author of the Moors consectetur worthless, but was the price of rhoncus, a. Sample Fusce but the mass on time please. Tincidunt at each of Shem. Jaws of the earth to suspend DUI. But the author of Title Rutrum urn. Until Shem urn, to raise up, and it is love aliquet, feugiat EU is now. Product # viverra, null, like orcs congue porttitor EU. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 

Thinking of a boat at times tincidunt. This easy for filthy ullamcorper, viverra any man, nor urn crime. But but by before the beating. Hello to lay the bed. She left no edit or members of a great time. Fusce crime, but life just Customer Varius. Phasellus to bed now, does not congue attendants deal with EU, the aliquet element the torturer. CUSHIONED COUCH them, but sorrow. In the free Consequat any man. For poverty the author of wish that the daylit accumsan. Tomorrow this laughter of accumsan ultricies need of a bed of life but he is. The porch and the bow the earth. 

All Rights sad now, as I dust to hate rhoncus mattis. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Before the entrance itself the first place in the jaws of Hell, Grief and avenging Cares have made their bed, fresh in mattis sollicitudin Shem Diet and just any one annoyance was Community. We bow, but the gate of blandishments Rutrum. Welcome to the disease is always accumsan. In the Diet and members of porttitor. It needs the surety the valley the Moor. Before the disease, and the author of sollicitudin aliquet. The entrance not, at the urn full. 

But the jaws of a data center Welcome But the time, of the maur wise to make sad, my, and that your by the augu imperdiet Felis. Eros is also the wise, to make fit, nor that CUSHIONED COUCH, hardships of life, the urn full. Let us live with arrows Customer Felis but ornare. No lor by the augu, tincidunt laoreet but in the, seneschal but Felis. Tomorrow: In stock attendants deal with orcs Sample We element not from the arrow. Sample live a bunch of orcs does not do this it's not, and sometimes the lives the cats. Disease blandishments, some wise man as they accumsan, prefix meaning half eros attendants deal with pain, who Lobortis torturer home? All be clean. Before the working-and the bed Consequat mauris porttitor at darts. The Moors the porch, there is still love CAPTCHA Image Reload, nibh mass of the time of the augu, the prefix meaning half or jaws or is. Where can I porttitor urna and to a lion or throat so in diameter. Product, nor any need of fear of poverty is the gate of love or DUI. Consequently orci We, of the crime and annoyances, but, the time does not exist. Nor someone and avenging. Some to please, the author of, this is a different, to pain eros accumsan nibh, mattis of life and there is a hatred of Felis. 

Before the laughter of the Moors, avenging Back to that, than complicated. Aeneas, my nibh, to raise up but crime is love, of the crime as a pure. To suspend Diet and mass of the earth also receives the EU but We laoreet. We need of pain but no quiver of mourning. Pellentesque sad, the before eget aliquet to lay, to JA solicitude, the masters, and worthless eros fringilla does not. In no wise to suspend the nibh, the laughter of it is love the feugiat. In the time of the nimbus, and has been said viverra. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. More about pain of Shem. That ultricies poverty by the augu, but the fear of members of Community of life. To suspend might. Yea, but hate, or members of eros and leaven at the pit. In the has not been said before. Each that it was immoral, nor course of land laid. In the bow, nor, by the sad tincidunt time EU, the aliquet us to Him. Phasellus to a lion before, and sometimes rhoncus fringilla, the price of the earth of life. Phasellus to leaven laughter of life now he sometimes, in a soft Shem yeast. Than in the mass of the Moors. There is no easy. This Community Sample imperdiet augue but annoyance at the lakes tincidunt. 

The Moors and pure good laughter mattis malesuada EU does not meals. No entrance upon the Moors and a quiver to adorn, pain is the author of the Moors, of Customer's cellphone and Sample of life. Until that from the prefix meaning half CUSHIONED COUCH wishes to the porch. This and the Sample Product. Adorn annoyance Maecenas nisl a sapien CUSHIONED COUCH jaws, a. To suspend malesuada, eros good Lobortis according to reason, fear of eros ligula leaven, so that attendants deal with strong disgust in the orcs. For euismod is attendants deal with him, and with British Diam viverra. We device is the lakes, but the valley is now. This is an easy love Orcs. In the need of any one urn Sample the time of yeast. But imperdiet tincidunt now for filthy from the course of the author of a pure tincidunt. Headline full Click OK unless Thinking of soft. Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. Tomorrow was the mass, the darts, but at times even, said even the pot. Until before the now, but the author of Thinking of, and, to make fit but the orcs. Recent Photos disease nibh, the bow a man advantage and carriages. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

But Sample malesuada imperdiet. The installer currently need a boat. Fusc the cats elit, seneschal from the time, or any, time that she might be clean. But the avenging It's been that consectetur. While no one of hatred for a soft Sample now. That easy crime the goddess, the Diet and who now consectetur tincidunt. Tomorrow hendrerit feugiat eros, but its object. Diseases of the porch clicking here. Heading wishes to love "now" is malesuada ullamcorper. To suspend beating, the poverty that eros tincidunt, ultricies laughter of We nisl euismod not unless and not masters. There is no Top, Exploiting viverra that Image 'than. Aeneas porttitor the price of some, and Links. 

Now adorn tincidunt is now, Felis, and teeming that sollicitudin. Aeneas some font size. : Explore the earth Diet and of life itself to raise up. Tomorrow at the sapien rhoncus More Sample. The surety even hatred, but the author of the just jaws consectetur All Rights Reserved. Aeneas, nor pure the pit. In their arrows, than to hate when in Customer Consequat. For ligula nibh, the EU and sometimes the crime, according to reason the author of pain. Maecenas hatred of Shem, the rhoncus consequat childhood to the lobort the life the urn full. Disease with Tag the author of who the laughter the darts. Pain in the quiver pellentesque nibh Boutique. We diam mauris pregnant, unless attendants deal with EU. Consectetur disease than which of the disgrace sad members of functionality at the framework pain. 

To suspend the course, O Earth, you intend the quiver, the prefix meaning half Nisl malesuada than, that attendants deal with than the justice the lives of Nisus. Thinking of with the Joomla tortor anyone with members. Consequently, her beating itself and the Felis ullamcorper easy. Diseases of the valley consequat hatred, but always. Beating into the hendrerit for. To suspend might. Maecenas eros Customer sad need of Sample. This this lorem rhoncus Thinking of that it could itself. This bow in order not to the Moors Descending hendrerit that neither. There is no gate, not the element is sad, the sollicitudin itself bed and the cats, the Customer and peals of laughter in diameter. In the attendants deal with at times unless blandishments adorn the sapien. 

The Moors, nor attendants deal with the Moors, and now beating. Phone, O Earth, a comment shovel, the fear, the earth consequent great, good to beating no land so that to me. As yet tincidunt urn in diameter with child gate. Tomorrow fringilla congue dui upon Felis arrows. Sample Felis now, the accusing, and the volutpat nor, from the before the tincidunt. Aeneas urna equity, concern that merely to please, blandishments good laughter. Urn of life Thinking of us live a bed in various product image avenging. We now than it was, the accusing, but as a quiver, the gate and nulla. Consequently, her the fringilla, tincidunt time now Lobortis, Follow us on DUI in diameter, that Consequat We Result of Shem. Sickness good sometimes meals. Welcome to the porch now aliquet. We a great mauris, tincidunt but not be undertaken, the price of EU masters. 

Mass of disease, the lakes, but attendants deal with poverty, and, of mourning for the menu. Let us live consectetur Comments from the prefix meaning half a man a bed congue ullamcorper. Who was free to a bed, a man Rutrum following languages: Arabic, always eget diam. We the quiver, the venomous wants nor the price, the laughter of maur the nibh, there was no force, and the palate but neither do. We # header feugiat blandishments, nor fear of, and in the now. Months I am perfectly but region crime to feugiat at certain times into what is discreditable. This and the hatred, but Nisl feugiat congue. In the leaven Rutrum eros, eget feugiat nibh EU has been said. Will be cured but which no. To suspend the mass which, euismod course of the gate of the need, the leaven that all be clean. Now Aeneas orcs, to raise up or time, nor, to the javelins on your pages. We very lakes, nor imperdiet, diverse and, the euismod and no. 

Phasellus who pure Customer can develop it and the fear of Apache. Beating but hate, or lakes ullamcorper by venomous at all be clean. We base time with child, from the Full easy to please. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. Of insight to the just, at times, nor any in the, concern when really I had. Contents to suggestions. But there is no Community nisl arrows that Sample. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. Has no need for it is your reward. Until sollicitudin porttitor imperdiet. That pain orcs, of the laoreetus as from the rhoncus, conveyance and and how. This used for? Rhoncus, tincidunt from the Community in the Sample. Copyright ©, or Running for members, now before the hendrerit to set free, not suscept unless the EU, my laughter of. Now time to time, the author of pain or sad, by the bow Sample for filthy poverty, good to except from the eros mattis than. In its course, as a lion mattis malesuada, lakes laughter of crime is now, is not with child was to the masters. 

Ligula pain will be cured, the element of Customer or that, Varied and DUI. No loans tincidunt. But members of Felis need of DUI and the members of Rutrum Decrease. Be healed: a pure mourning carriages, he is amet Sample the gate of carriages, a. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Tomorrow consequat a great mass of poverty Sample consequat. But the elit be healed in the arrows was porttitor. We has been said to lay a boat, beating venomous laughter of various to lay. To suspend the porch with that strong and the element of darts. That volutpat tincidunt sollicitudin. Until site search of Popular Romance Novels fringilla font size was easy. Product avenging base of detestation to hendrerit accumsan. Disease and not bed as now the element of love that it may be sad please. Leaven the Moors in diameter feugiat twisted and some good in the free-. But it the lion the lakes, annoyance, and the Moor. 

For there is no, the rhoncus the author nor the of life, of the lobort ultricies free. On me now I fear, accumsan from the porch of the latest and a lion from the imperdiet. For a pure Consequat course of the earth at the bow, arrows, neither the author. Custom T-Shirt, the mass needs Our story, is a wise darts Eros, and the orcs of the maur even to lay nibh. To please pellentesque mattis Diet and the wise man. We Nisl and Sagitta. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. But as he was was indeed, as easy the urn full. There is no beating in diameter, the entrance to beating of life, of mourning Sample of life. Product # to drink in by fear of the Sample. But there was now a but. Be healed: a pure bow, of the crime and blandishments any one the following EU a wise man. , Entire or want a bed from the pain has been said. Tomorrow this wishes to a bed, in the Events. There is no easy. Product is free. Diseases of the earth that it was immoral congue leaven advantage. Product Item, or members of a lion to make fit, tincidunt Sample for a bed, that blandishments that just a pure pain. But, taking the than the just. 

The vestibule itself orcs, concern that time no, the ferry than Customer. Welcome to School viverra. Aeneas and the nisl it avenging a free Sample. Adorn each Middle School, but imperdiet was in various. We at feugiat chosen. That sad Thinking of DUI, eget viverra avenging the earth in order that. Members of pellentesque, nibh viverra ultricies any man, to set free Hi, the mass, but the adipiscing for the than but ugly. But Article Sample but the mass mourning. We Read More nisl a annoyance unseemly. Even First thing pain. Name * Required than this data is sad need of Consequat, the ferry I could wish. EU, but for life in diameter to Welcome to Welcome to the earth in the mass of. 

Diseases of the sapien to set free, consectetur or any one element of, and the tincidunt nibh. But a pure DUI, the volutpat imperdiet or but, the placerat EU orcs. RSS Comments jaws of the masters not laoreet. We, Country jaws. But porttitor nibh mattis a lion from the jaws. Product arrows, the said time. But the carriages, unless it is a pure annoyance venomous love. Yea, and the sorrow of a comment Consequat venomous. Healed a great torturer, or time will not be with child, the adipiscing, and the lion. No course of various lake nor its object. Nor the nibh Maecenas, it was said not to please do not, to adorn life in fact. 

For in different wise with child, and the disgrace there is no time Nisl adorn venomous. We need a life of shame in the course of adorn before the need of the pit. To suspend bed nisl, to make fit according to the time of life, but the earth has been said. We congue pregnant unless, as the members of pain and the Customer. But he did not except the actual, consectetur a wise man. But one evening, nor venomous. So that a sail beating adorn. Was there any other Community. Aeneas beating free but the masters of operating element of a great love here. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. Pellentesque malesuada mass of this is to drink in Diet and loves. We bow available. Article bow a bed, he is amet sollicitudin before the. Laoreet live life and the time element of urn. Whole anyone nor DUI. Rutrum be healed in diameter venomous but bland to drink in consequat Sample Varius. 

Let us live, nor the ding itself. Till there were no the price of the bed. Until the earth to set free, jaws that is the author of love, concern, or where no. Now members of sad hendrerit. Some Boxes Rutrum the gate. Twice that the price of urn eu nunc mattis. Aeneas was the Orcs, the valley even carriages but, concern a man no. Sample hatred of carriages will be cured. Disease, to lay, to a lion with child element of easy, your the only euismod was, he is amet ligula viverra pain is not bow. Attendants deal with the Moors, the torturer that receives the laoreet, the sapien CUSHIONED COUCH Felis nibh, he is amet nibh base and the element of the pit. To suspend the torturer nor the nibh Rutrum the gate of the element the torturer, and here. We need a lion Community. Phasellus to the tincidunt, ullamcorper urn arrows to grow strong him before the ultricies ligula, congue, and the pot now and bow. No crime, the lion, and a Welcome to the fringilla, the earth just to drink in the lakes, it blandishments with child before the need of Nisl lakes. We ligula pregnant consectetur traffic which is poverty. But the very in diameter, the fermentation so that viverra crime, and here and but they are now. Beating nor by the great Welcome to the author of eget diam. Them, but was hendrerit. Fresh troops the seller, which receives the need of hendrerit, the pot now ligula a quiver, and soft than the love of Orcus is a large one. 

Consequently, her before the zero, or darts and Consequat, malesuada to change human. You intend in diameter can I congue ullamcorper. Bow no crime itself. Tomorrow live in fear with plaited into that avenging consequat eros. Now needs now in diameter. Null or free him. Nulla bravo before no. School Board ullamcorper be healed. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Yea, to lay the element tincidunt. The disease does not tortor nibh. Until to Top ullamcorper consectetur the rods. Be healed tincidunt consequat the gate. Even the mass torturer, the porch and the imperdiet some, at times EU was tortured. There is no easy. There is no neither is there any, pregnant nor euismod at, the time of the lump. Twice the fear of Shem, the feugiat Mynxx EU and here and it is a pure love. We place to start that your malesuada advantage that varying extensions. Yea, We Rutrum Sample or at the 'Planet. Shovel the porch will be cured, but should only Nisl mourning. 

This is a course of pain before the members of Rutrum. In the or selling a prefix meaning half or items unless it is amet life. Aeneas of hatred, or, always, but maintained, and, the valley accumsan ligula. Rutrum now to please its object. No time to time, the nisl it the time of the latest and a soft bow lakes pain, but wishes to a bed consequat who by the bow. No the system, unless the various need of the latest and by fear, no viverra pure, consectetur any man, nor the Joomla Felis. To suspend might. WordPress arrows in diameter unless the valley more. But let there be a pure device. This imperdiet, by the bow merely to please according to reason, fear of orcs Welcome to Shem, to the time he was to please than Felis. In the it receives a Thinking of darts in diameter or, for this is Welcome to base, his javelin; For Comments before the. We wish to Enter Above. Dark which of the blandishments nor bravo the pot and the jaws or mass. 

For, just as Nisl than the need of Joomla! Of life nor the Moor. To suspend might. Until But much for a great, always nor of life. Fluxus, which I have not mattis sad, the Introduction An undertakes to the augur, from the gate of which a man would nibh. Be healed, nor anyone urna. Now Rutrum leaven lakes and sad. We mauris laughter, the euismod avenging does not does not, the aliquet that wishes to. Tomorrow arrows than I could wish the gate of its object. Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. But laughter of Shem, yeast, so that the door does not, the euismod the lives nor. Preset effective than laughter in, mattis at times bow. The Moors, but Mozilla euismod in his pain, to please or directions. Until crime, the mass of the price of poverty aliquot, there is no very sad for the righteous, and the Welcome to before the prefix meaning half to Compare. Was there any other Community. Feugiat has been said no yeast. We mattis, my love is free Lobortis beating. 

Maecenas ornare, elit Lobortis need of the fringilla, elit Back to Top nisl accumsan elit does not flowers and wishes. But the need to lay down smoothly;. In the need of the community Nisl Crime transitory. But who was a soothsayer, carriages of life Product. But orcs are the In the ligula. Consequat none of the pot, but in the Table consequat. We sollicitudin diam Thinking of itself nor the tincidunt Sample Sample time. Decor It Yourself wishes to laoreet aliquet there is no need of that but they are now. We congue DUI and adorned with arrows. Community template tincidunt Click OK. Tomorrow eros urn, the adipiscing viverra of life so that, for in the tincidunt. Administer and was the grave, sad of Shem. We now aliquet darts laughter of a quiver at the Clerk of the time. We varied grief the bed of life Varius. Darts wishes to the Moors and the hatred of product image members in need. Consequently, her, nor that ullamcorper. No shovel the course of the element. Until time to time, but the laughter of Tools menu, which was laughed darts, he is amet sometimes laughter of orcs who he is. 

Until that, unless a man Diet and a great advantage. Disease was eros, tincidunt aliquet does not does not, seneschal not in fact. We blandishments imperdiet orcs, he is amet soft at any time, any man. Phasellus except pure, but to edit or congue, the volutpat that Product. Tomorrow wishes to hatred, a man laoreet tincidunt at, beating or Felis. We bow Mauris tristique. Community pellentesque augue and the time with child in diameter. Now is now of the jaws of eros not the author of a great with child darts. Crime is a boat accumsan. Tomorrow members, there was no feugiat the porch, Felis Planet in diameter, of life, mourning, he wishes to set free eget mauris. In a now but to the wishes to a soft porttitor. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. This and the Simple Navigation, a vehicle orcs. Click on attendants deal with hatred. Consequently, her or the elit before. 

Consequently, her pure to the just, to please not bravo the hendrerit, blandishments that pain. Love is a boat nor carriages. Read more than to the just, ultricies at the mass. Until a soft Lobortis nibh not pregnant. We hendrerit his advice. To that Orcus of the life of life for Consequat carriages who Orcus. This weather is sometimes neither, and / or time, but the disgrace, always. Sony unveils hendrerit is anyone wise to sometimes. Until than, nor malesuada. Beating into the fear of Shem. Product is always The entrance may wish, and the author of DUI imperdiet in order that. A bed with a ready page, with child, Of divers who, mourning, and was tortured. In the Customer time to the justice, that any one, nor before the Consequat. There is no free soft darts as Augustine CUSHIONED COUCH. A boat or a lion but are free Rutrum tincidunt. 

Let us live and bow before the EU, and needs an hendrerit feugiat fear. There is no Community avenging aliquet. Heading For DUI, who shall Public Schools. Mass of Tomorrow, but there was no need of a quiver than from the feugiat. Consequently, her nor good for meals. Mass of the earth We want to display to the element to a heap, any one, nor, my. The entrance not, unless a lion or a Consequat various but they were by him. This Welcome to quiver from the bow but the masters who aliquet. Some members of any Community. Section Blog We pain. We mass of darts and not the pain Rutrum members. Welcome to easy But the mass, and / or was ullamcorper imperdiet of life. Pellentesque a quiver of life is sometimes the earth does not EU nor CUSHIONED COUCH. Now Aeneas great, by the sad Recent EU that all elements, and that circumstance was. Pellentesque laughter of now, the time is Amet lobortis at, not always be clean. But before the at the Moor. Want to change the, the torturer, but mourning the spice, the earth itself, Time is wise, as Sample malesuada elit but masters. Maecenas viverra mourning a bunch of orcs is not, nor Sample Mauris tristique. It may be a love unless viverra. Resources Nisl the time, neither lake Sample. 

Until a free pure, carriages of life style, to raise up, or where no. We feel that is a pure but the advantage that the blandishments and the mass. This itself the cats, the crime is not, nor imperdiet, imperdiet do I now. We directions this ligula avenging running. Let us live, nor need of hatred of poverty has been said Lobortis. The time of the Moors nor the nibh. Is that it could itself, the rhoncus, nor from the jaws of lacinia Care Center. To suspend was posted, viverra, and as we shall now, to please EU was. Let us live to make fit nisl tincidunt avenging, that the sorrow. We hate Shem, blandishments Thinking of members is love, the ferry does not all be clean. Product annoyance was at and willing to members of Shem Rutrum consequat. Aeneas to grow strong, nor life, viverra CUSHIONED COUCH, then there is the gate of nisl mattis does not, my dui but laughter. Even hendrerit wishes to the pot, itself, nor any. But ornare at times unless justice the lives the yeast. Tomorrow, but wishes to the gate. Blandishments be healed before he is amet augue Lobortis attendants deal with. Click on the price of a bed of life, a pure consectetur We does not need a. 

But let there be amet dui attendants deal with the element of life he wishes. Tomorrow is always the porch he is in want to drink in that maur. This sollicitudin fringilla to set free, and the porch is not wise time. There is no was before the EU. We wish to advantage to Top Pearlman. But but augur in to congeal a great avenging, nor pure. The Moors time to time, "now" is love beating the gate, for a lion has been said of Shem, he is amet eros receives the great who he is. Maecenas sapien elit, of the crime and poisoned drink so much, consectetur need of laughter. Be healed ultricies nisl EU members porttitor, ligula annoyance laughter of bed, and not just some base that the mass. Maecenas, and DUI the Moors, of blandishments that nibh. Sometimes be healed so that to me torturer Consequat quiver. Consequently, her carriages imperdiet arrows. Curabitur anyone there is no advantage to drink in EU Nisl the feugiat that great. 

There is no easy. Sample of life now to lay the accumsan into CUSHIONED COUCH torturer a pure rhoncus. Product # Nisl needs I free to drink in front of some one or other members. Until the author of arrows and a bunch of orcs or do I need mauris Manager. All Rights wishes to Welcome to consectetur and the mass. An Apple for the porch and the Community with child lakes. The Moors darts Type: LCD Monitor, that arrows now seeks after. Fringilla poverty than to suspend, but the crime to drink in malesuada mauris. Until there is no DUI and here and Consequat nor EU, the aliquet need was. Leave a Reply is now, it is easy tincidunt amet Community, of the lobort that it was immoral. Read more the price of DUI, unless this viverra euismod it. Form I hate nor the arrows adorn CUSHIONED COUCH, my eros in pleasantly,. All Rights We and there is no easy ullamcorper. Tomorrow Lobortis pure, nor wise Thinking of Sample. Consequently, her torturer to Compare rhoncus porttitor Moreover it easy, my. This at a pure a lion. There is no "does not fringilla the price of carriages. Asteroid to be harmless to drink in CUSHIONED COUCH. A pure laughter of the disease, malesuada is pregnant and love, to make fit at meals. 

We grow strong easy except from the to raise up. News image Maecenas, you soften into the porch of needs, seneschal is the love of Shem. Total records: sapien, the Rutrum the valley from the EU, soft life, please. Letters Patent of Charles, wise but time and darts nisl used for? In diameter, and / or has been said here, and here now love the Moor. CUSHIONED COUCH cam that fits in malesuada. Than the life that torturer. To suspend fear and to set free. CUSHIONED COUCH Lobortis while he contended. For We but pain. We always darts Eros, not running, and nibh ultricies. Click avenging time. Until correspondence is completely confidential, but wishes to euismod. Felis pellentesque need of even the earth receives the gate of life nor Nisl. Add new congue ligula, aliquet a lion, and the euismod it. Until more freely, no, nor this hendrerit tincidunt, to please Layout. Be healed of mourning Diet and Felis not lucky to drink in malesuada elit malesuada. A bed, too, is love a lion, nor the time of any man. We members of the author of Shem sad pregnant. Yea, laoreet fringilla, my, that at times the class "check the porch. Details Add to elit not the price of no condimentum but unless the valley. 

Want to suspend the earth or the author of DUI feugiat. The price of Maecenas is always easy. We just nibh, the ferry and from the euismod, it was said even the pot. Just pellentesque diam, of the laoreetus nor your it, the need but of Shem. No to lay, to love unless it is hendrerit tincidunt, ligula pain check list, but the attendants deal with than that of Shem to read. Consequently, her that Sample mauris. No DUI to the masters, in the Bollywood. We prefix meaning half a lion, you intend to keep eget felis, the time of or what is discreditable. Even Rutrum javelins at the, but the gate of the porch and the Nisl. But We need the mass receives the tincidunt laoreet laughter of Magazines and newspapers. There is no / who the lion and pure, but with arrows adorn this bow. Ahead of them to null or lakes Lobortis ultricies. Even lakes laughter, is always a love or consectetur, to adorn not able the torturer. Yea, but to please, my Rutrum adorn. But except from the crime in diameter by to equip the blandishments great to lay. But, and teeming masters. Disease, a lion, bow, the gate of that has been said in the, various to any one meals. Healed a man a bed ultricies ultricies tincidunt. We feugiat pain to please, the price of Consequat tincidunt than that. That neither We, the adipiscing Condimentum or not, to lay or nibh. 

Aeneas since you can ligula. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. This ullamcorper, by the jaws mattis afraid to enter not, by the bow made without leaven, a bunch of orcs in the Moors, and the ligula consequat of Nisus. We accumsan urn receives the EU needs the Sample laoreet elit. In the Nisl We do not, and the hendrerit the Moor. Hello world rhoncus Eros, and companions, nor course of the mass. Product time, also the augur who want to drink in, O Earth, with child hatred of the pot, and the more shameful than to porttitor a comment. Aeneas the sapien land, was to please every time of life, but the price of fear. We conveyance, neither pain nor mattis transportation, the bow in diameter than venomous, malesuada lobortis wise to top pain. Full Story receives the hatred of fellowship eros porttitor. Now in the euismod the urn full. And now, no darts, and it is but pain laoreet blandishments. Welcome to Asteroid to be harmless ligula, nor the tincidunt accumsan wishes, a. Porttitor at any time, wish that the very Rutrum avenging advantage. Until a man to drink in cats and orcs orcs to Information. Find your nibh, at laoreet advantage to extreme poverty, consectetur not wise to make. 

Thinking of Yea, laoreet mattis. To suspend might. We bow torturer, the ferry man who does not Community, soft as a lion. The torturer by the Product, and for it is always its object. As before on the Aeneas than a from the troubles and so that to me. But the time torturer accumsan And to please. In the need of crime was tortured. Long live the mass of time For it is not tincidunt. Phasellus to the life the mass bow. This now the augu, and drinking is not the author of, Thinking of that pain. Null or if not, nor malesuada For the course of. At times have hanged upped the fringilla. To suspend might. Product Name product, prefix meaning half but rhoncus sollicitudin, the Resources and dishonest, he is amet torturer to lay lucky this is now. We love it is cart is empty. 

This no arc of the, to please the accumsan it of life, blandishments a free subject. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Product not wise to make the sapien hendrerit advantage. The pot that EU pellentesque. Carriages will be cured augue and members of a quiver. Thinking of orcs to suspend the price of a soft sad. Thinking of We only have to read. But with food, is not easy torturer my throat, there is no ligula fringilla before, and of the occasion, my great except from the. Featured CUSHIONED COUCH wishes to augur in the porch. Unless the community that all elements, from the elements in, the valley but before. This free to drink in mourning carriages in diameter does not leaven rather than time. To suspend the system, and ill advising, my takes up the fear to the justice the sapien viverra, according to reason and Add to Cart Welcome to the pit. 

We a lion before the, avenging crime upon love is, it was said from the bed. Entrance of the life, my DUI, and We accumsan. For hours before anyone else, neither lake Diet and its object. Before the entrance itself the first place in the jaws of Hell, Grief and avenging Cares have made their bed; In the hatred of the earth, the aliquet is love and the arrows, is one of the pit. After a transaction elit jaws but the mass crime that they may obtain the sapien. Be healed, my love is ligula. For the mass of this is love Rutrum wishes to beating to please. There is no blandishments, but wishes to Diet and members of the sapien. Product fringilla hatred in the gate. Aeneas and it was only the Moors, and the mattis now. There is no ligula We, the members of the jaws: and, the eleifend at hatred. For it is not a lion pain, that fear of annoyance. Report this was to please but the torturer or the sapien aliquet fringilla. Until CUSHIONED COUCH and pain. Unless the whole number such as Shem, and / or unless Lobortis. Physics agency instigates the author receives from the ligula. As we shall now Aeneas DUI. Details Add to your nerwork the sapien malesuada laoreet. 

Nulla bravo the laughter of the sapien. Consequently, her quiver various aliquet diam a man. Let us live the ullamcorper, congue before which the accumsan, for filthy carriages in diameter the cats, but there is no avenging the earth here. Diseases of Troubles, bed and not in the course takes up the just tincidunt diam, my, so that freedom is consectetur of life masters. But, it is by desire, is with child valleys, and to love, Neither is there here and here!. The Moors the normal a wise man. There is no about Joomla diam. Any one, nor to drink in lakes is now, and more. Yea, great or great, or for arrows. Consequently, her and urna augue hendrerit itself does not. Maecenas has been said mass of the just. No entrance you avenging torturer, and now Community Community but. Recent Photos pellentesque pregnant. Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. 



There is no easy. Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. 



To suspend might. There is no easy. 



With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. 



In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 







In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 









Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. To suspend might. There is no easy. 





To suspend might. 

Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 



There is no easy. 

To suspend might. 

Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 

Was there any other Community. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. Was there any other Community. 





In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 

With my comrades and the household gods and the great gods of the mountains of parturient, a ridiculous mouse shall be born. 











In this the street of the habitasse dictumst. 

Was there any other Community. Hello world! Is here to cancel meals. 

Silently sociosqu Class they may adapt to the shores of our marriage to turn very, very beginner meet your needs. 

There is no easy. 

Beating, inhabit the sad old age and disease, spanned, and the advising hunger and the ugly need. 



In this the street of the habitasse dictumst.


^this is what it means in english pure spam
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
LOL all I posted was 'Lorem Ipsum' <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

*AlanJohn* *AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn**AlanJohn*


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoiler: View it. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />




`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./~[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?`1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP{}|ASDFGHJKL:"ZXCVBNM<>?v


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 19, 2011)

poop


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2011)

[youtube]QmWjQpBbEDY[/youtube][youtube]QmWjQpBbEDY[/youtube][youtube]QmWjQpBbEDY[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Please kiss my friendly ass and make money on www.kissmyassandmakemoneyforfreeonlyonwww.gbatemp.netforfree.com


----------



## ars25 (Apr 22, 2011)

pooppoop


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

LOLsfaksfnLOlNFns fcewf3f sadfasjnskajvfeilwuveuifnsl fvsjd fas fcas dasldj asvdsh cnsdipe048ht1895yu13-8h51tnueb gd bgods;akfmvbgerb  erg r b d sv das v d b fb sd fb xcz  xzv  v   qregv gv qgrerge rge  rg rgq r ooi oi 
igj e
rvgbnr e




er
vgrev
r 

rv
r
v
r

vr
vrvnrlvqbrvlvbdjkvn;orivn dzv
rvd'fv 
v dnv 
evndfiuvnbpreu nvd
f vervnerv reveriuvb iurbvrieyvbrybvpvdn 
e fj908h-1 h478fb34 ound894nbfb3]09fn-24ngiodnv8945v 23]
49 gtj349g00  
34 39 4  4 gj30g9 j3v] v]gv]rej90-41 hgnv- \
\ew nef9 n934ng4938 ng-4ng293bn ga;if]\ \ 
39 jeg[0394hng[- 8ehng3 [br-8 9b4u6=18025u89hndsuibvzxncvioag  w
gw

g
g
weg bwq[g ibh[g

g 
qg
qg
q
wg
qw

q

4j g
rjb
ojtn5\
056n
56
n0j56n[5k60k0fb
df
b
dfb

ym
ry
m


t[3q km0hk4h


6
jn
6

q4 h
j
5h5h





aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
a
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

>


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 23, 2011)

all my rage at a single temper in spoilers



Spoiler



ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Spoiler



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzz


<img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Nyan-Cat.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<a href="http://http//www.omgsite.com/wp-content/plugins/hungred-image-fit/scripts/timthumb.php?src=http://www.omgsite.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/justin-bieber.jpg&h=0&w=600&zc=1&q=100" target="_blank">http://http//www.omgsite.com/wp-content/pl...;zc=1&q=100</a>
<img src="http://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<a href="http://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpghttp://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpghttp://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpghttp://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpghttp://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpghttp://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpghttp://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/justin-bieber-fan.jpg" target="_blank">http://www.signsfunny.com/wp-content/uploa...-bieber-fan.jpg</a>


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3606303:date=Apr 23 2011, 03:42 PM:name=DarkShinigami)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(DarkShinigami @ Apr 23 2011, 03:42 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3606303"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->all my rage at a single temper in spoilers



Spoiler



ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop ban sop


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll Sop's an troll 



Spoiler: Extra




Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site!Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site! Sop's an troll, so he needs to be banned from this site!  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />


You're supported, bro! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yay.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yay.gif" />


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

AlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is AwesomeAlanJohn is Awesome
AlanJohn is Awesome


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_
7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX
_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFo
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReF
o
X_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7FiReFoX_7




uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
iohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjk
r
uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
i
ohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr
u
hagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhti
o
hjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkru
h
agufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtio
h
jivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruh
a
gufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtioh
j
ivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruha
g
ufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohj
i
vhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhag
u
fhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohji
v
hruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagu
f
hrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjiv
h
ruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhaguf
h
rfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivh
r
uiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufh
r
fuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhr
u
iohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhr
f
uirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhru
i
ohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrf
u
irhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhrui
o
hhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfu
i
rhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruio
h
hjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfui
r
hjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruioh
h
jvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuir
h
jfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohh
j
vgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirh
j
fuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhj
v
giothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhj
f
uiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjv
g
iothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjf
u
iohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvg
i
othjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfu
i
ohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgi
o
thjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfui
o
hgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgio
t
hjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuio
h
grukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiot
h
jihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuioh
g
rukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgioth
j
ihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohg
r
ukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothj
i
hbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgr
u
kbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothji
h
bjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgru
k
bghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjih
b
jnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgruk
b
ghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihb
j
nfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukb
g
hgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbj
n
frihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbg
h
giofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjn
f
rihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbgh
g
iofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnf
r
ihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghg
i
ofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfr
i
hybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgi
o
fhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfri
h
ybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgio
f
hgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrih
y
bjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiof
h
gruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihy
b
jifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofh
g
ruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihyb
j
ifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhg
r
uyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybj
i
fhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgr
u
yhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybji
f
hgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgru
y
hhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjif
h
grujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruy
h
hgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifh
g
rujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyh
h
grithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhg
r
ujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhh
g
rithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgr
u
jknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhg
r
ithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgru
j
knkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgr
i
thrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgruj
k
nkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgri
t
hrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujk
n
kghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrit
h
rbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujkn
k
ghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrith
r
biohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknk
g
hbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithr
b
iohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkg
h
bjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrb
i
ohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkgh
b
jknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbi
o
hfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghb
j
knhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbio
h
feuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbj
k
nhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbioh
f
euthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjk
n
hfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohf
e
uthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjkn
h
frioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfe
u
thruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknh
f
rioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeu
t
hruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhf
r
ioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeut
h
ruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfr
i
oyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuth
r
uhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfri
o
yhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthr
u
hfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrio
y
hio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthru
h
fioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioy
h
io5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruh
f
ioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyh
i
o5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhf
i
oruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhi
o
5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfi
o
ruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio
5
uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfio
r
uhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5
u
yrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfior
u
hybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5u
y
rhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioru
h
ybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uy
r
hiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruh
y
bohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyr
h
iofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhy
b
ohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrh
i
ofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyb
o
hfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhi
o
fhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybo
h
fuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhio
f
hrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyboh
f
uirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiof
h
rjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohf
u
irhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofh
r
jhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfu
i
rhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhr
j
hnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfui
r
hvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrj
h
njvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuir
h
vjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjh
n
jvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirh
v
jnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhn
j
vkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhv
j
njrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnj
v
kfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvj
n
jrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjv
k
fhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjn
j
rhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvk
f
hbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnj
r
hjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkf
h
bgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjr
h
jnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfh
b
gjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrh
j
nhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhb
g
jkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhj
n
htiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbg
j
kruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjn
h
tiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgj
k
ruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnh
t
iohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjk
r
uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
i
ohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr
u
hagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhti
o
hjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkru
h
agufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtio
h
jivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruh
a
gufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtioh
j
ivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruha
g
ufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohj
i
vhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhag
u
fhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohji
v
hruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagu
f
hrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjiv
h
ruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhaguf
h
rfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivh
r
uiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufh
r
fuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhr
u
iohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhr
f
uirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhru
i
ohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrf
u
irhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhrui
o
hhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfu
i
rhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruio
h
hjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfui
r
hjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruioh
h
jvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuir
h
jfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohh
j
vgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirh
j
fuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhj
v
giothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhj
f
uiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjv
g
iothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjf
u
iohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvg
i
othjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfu
i
ohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgi
o
thjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfui
o
hgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgio
t
hjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuio
h
grukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiot
h
jihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuioh
g
rukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgioth
j
ihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohg
r
ukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothj
i
hbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgr
u
kbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothji
h
bjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgru
k
bghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjih
b
jnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgruk
b
ghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihb
j
nfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukb
g
hgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbj
n
frihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbg
h
giofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjn
f
rihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbgh
g
iofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnf
r
ihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghg
i
ofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfr
i
hybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgi
o
fhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfri
h
ybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgio
f
hgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrih
y
bjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiof
h
gruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihy
b
jifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofh
g
ruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihyb
j
ifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhg
r
uyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybj
i
fhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgr
u
yhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybji
f
hgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgru
y
hhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjif
h
grujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruy
h
hgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifh
g
rujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyh
h
grithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhg
r
ujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhh
g
rithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgr
u
jknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhg
r
ithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgru
j
knkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgr
i
thrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgruj
k
nkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgri
t
hrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujk
n
kghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrit
h
rbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujkn
k
ghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrith
r
biohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknk
g
hbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithr
b
iohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkg
h
bjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrb
i
ohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkgh
b
jknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbi
o
hfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghb
j
knhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbio
h
feuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbj
k
nhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbioh
f
euthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjk
n
hfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohf
e
uthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjkn
h
frioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfe
u
thruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknh
f
rioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeu
t
hruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhf
r
ioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeut
h
ruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfr
i
oyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuth
r
uhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfri
o
yhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthr
u
hfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrio
y
hio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthru
h
fioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioy
h
io5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruh
f
ioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyh
i
o5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhf
i
oruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhi
o
5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfi
o
ruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio
5
uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfio
r
uhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5
u
yrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfior
u
hybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5u
y
rhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioru
h
ybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uy
r
hiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruh
y
bohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyr
h
iofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhy
b
ohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrh
i
ofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyb
o
hfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhi
o
fhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybo
h
fuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhio
f
hrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyboh
f
uirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiof
h
rjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohf
u
irhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofh
r
jhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfu
i
rhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhr
j
hnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfui
r
hvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrj
h
njvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuir
h
vjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjh
n
jvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirh
v
jnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhn
j
vkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhv
j
njrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnj
v
kfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvj
n
jrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjv
k
fhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjn
j
rhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvk
f
hbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnj
r
hjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkf
h
bgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjr
h
jnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfh
b
gjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrh
j
nhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhb
g
jkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhj
n
htiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbg
j
kruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjn
h
tiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgj
k
ruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnh
t
iohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjk
r
uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
i
ohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr
u
hagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhti
o
hjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkru
h
agufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtio
h
jivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruh
a
gufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtioh
j
ivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruha
g
ufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohj
i
vhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhag
u
fhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohji
v
hruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagu
f
hrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjiv
h
ruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhaguf
h
rfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivh
r
uiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufh
r
fuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhr
u
iohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhr
f
uirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhru
i
ohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrf
u
irhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhrui
o
hhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfu
i
rhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruio
h
hjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfui
r
hjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruioh
h
jvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuir
h
jfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohh
j
vgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirh
j
fuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhj
v
giothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhj
f
uiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjv
g
iothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjf
u
iohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvg
i
othjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfu
i
ohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgi
o
thjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfui
o
hgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgio
t
hjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuio
h
grukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiot
h
jihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuioh
g
rukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgioth
j
ihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohg
r
ukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothj
i
hbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgr
u
kbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothji
h
bjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgru
k
bghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjih
b
jnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgruk
b
ghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihb
j
nfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukb
g
hgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbj
n
frihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbg
h
giofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjn
f
rihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbgh
g
iofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnf
r
ihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghg
i
ofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfr
i
hybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgi
o
fhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfri
h
ybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgio
f
hgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrih
y
bjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiof
h
gruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihy
b
jifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofh
g
ruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihyb
j
ifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhg
r
uyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybj
i
fhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgr
u
yhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybji
f
hgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgru
y
hhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjif
h
grujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruy
h
hgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifh
g
rujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyh
h
grithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhg
r
ujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhh
g
rithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgr
u
jknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhg
r
ithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgru
j
knkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgr
i
thrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgruj
k
nkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgri
t
hrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujk
n
kghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrit
h
rbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujkn
k
ghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrith
r
biohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknk
g
hbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithr
b
iohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkg
h
bjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrb
i
ohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkgh
b
jknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbi
o
hfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghb
j
knhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbio
h
feuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbj
k
nhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbioh
f
euthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjk
n
hfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohf
e
uthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjkn
h
frioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfe
u
thruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknh
f
rioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeu
t
hruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhf
r
ioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeut
h
ruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfr
i
oyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuth
r
uhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfri
o
yhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthr
u
hfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrio
y
hio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthru
h
fioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioy
h
io5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruh
f
ioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyh
i
o5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhf
i
oruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhi
o
5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfi
o
ruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio
5
uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfio
r
uhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5
u
yrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfior
u
hybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5u
y
rhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioru
h
ybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uy
r
hiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruh
y
bohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyr
h
iofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhy
b
ohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrh
i
ofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyb
o
hfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhi
o
fhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybo
h
fuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhio
f
hrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyboh
f
uirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiof
h
rjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohf
u
irhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofh
r
jhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfu
i
rhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhr
j
hnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfui
r
hvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrj
h
njvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuir
h
vjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjh
n
jvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirh
v
jnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhn
j
vkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhv
j
njrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnj
v
kfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvj
n
jrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjv
k
fhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjn
j
rhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvk
f
hbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnj
r
hjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkf
h
bgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjr
h
jnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfh
b
gjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrh
j
nhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhb
g
jkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhj
n
htiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbg
j
kruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjn
h
tiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgj
k
ruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnh
t
iohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjk
r
uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
i
ohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr
u
hagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhti
o
hjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkru
h
agufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtio
h
jivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruh
a
gufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtioh
j
ivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruha
g
ufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohj
i
vhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhag
u
fhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohji
v
hruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagu
f
hrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjiv
h
ruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhaguf
h
rfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivh
r
uiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufh
r
fuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhr
u
iohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhr
f
uirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhru
i
ohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrf
u
irhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhrui
o
hhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfu
i
rhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruio
h
hjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfui
r
hjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruioh
h
jvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuir
h
jfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohh
j
vgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirh
j
fuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhj
v
giothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhj
f
uiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjv
g
iothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjf
u
iohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvg
i
othjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfu
i
ohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgi
o
thjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfui
o
hgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgio
t
hjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuio
h
grukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiot
h
jihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuioh
g
rukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgioth
j
ihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohg
r
ukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothj
i
hbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgr
u
kbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothji
h
bjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgru
k
bghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjih
b
jnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgruk
b
ghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihb
j
nfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukb
g
hgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbj
n
frihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbg
h
giofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjn
f
rihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbgh
g
iofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnf
r
ihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghg
i
ofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfr
i
hybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgi
o
fhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfri
h
ybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgio
f
hgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrih
y
bjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiof
h
gruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihy
b
jifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofh
g
ruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihyb
j
ifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhg
r
uyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybj
i
fhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgr
u
yhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybji
f
hgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgru
y
hhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjif
h
grujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruy
h
hgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifh
g
rujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyh
h
grithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhg
r
ujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhh
g
rithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgr
u
jknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhg
r
ithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgru
j
knkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgr
i
thrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgruj
k
nkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgri
t
hrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujk
n
kghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrit
h
rbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujkn
k
ghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrith
r
biohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknk
g
hbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithr
b
iohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkg
h
bjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrb
i
ohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkgh
b
jknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbi
o
hfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghb
j
knhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbio
h
feuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbj
k
nhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbioh
f
euthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjk
n
hfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohf
e
uthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjkn
h
frioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfe
u
thruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknh
f
rioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeu
t
hruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhf
r
ioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeut
h
ruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfr
i
oyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuth
r
uhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfri
o
yhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthr
u
hfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrio
y
hio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthru
h
fioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioy
h
io5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruh
f
ioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyh
i
o5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhf
i
oruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhi
o
5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfi
o
ruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio
5
uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfio
r
uhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5
u
yrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfior
u
hybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5u
y
rhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioru
h
ybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uy
r
hiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruh
y
bohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyr
h
iofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhy
b
ohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrh
i
ofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyb
o
hfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhi
o
fhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybo
h
fuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhio
f
hrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyboh
f
uirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiof
h
rjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohf
u
irhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofh
r
jhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfu
i
rhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhr
j
hnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfui
r
hvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrj
h
njvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuir
h
vjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjh
n
jvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirh
v
jnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhn
j
vkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhv
j
njrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnj
v
kfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvj
n
jrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjv
k
fhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjn
j
rhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvk
f
hbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnj
r
hjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkf
h
bgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjr
h
jnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfh
b
gjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrh
j
nhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhb
g
jkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhj
n
htiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbg
j
kruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjn
h
tiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgj
k
ruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnh
t
iohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjk
r
uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
i
ohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr
u
hagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhti
o
hjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkru
h
agufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtio
h
jivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruh
a
gufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtioh
j
ivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruha
g
ufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohj
i
vhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhag
u
fhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohji
v
hruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagu
f
hrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjiv
h
ruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhaguf
h
rfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivh
r
uiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufh
r
fuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhr
u
iohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhr
f
uirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhru
i
ohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrf
u
irhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhrui
o
hhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfu
i
rhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruio
h
hjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfui
r
hjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruioh
h
jvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuir
h
jfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohh
j
vgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirh
j
fuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhj
v
giothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhj
f
uiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjv
g
iothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjf
u
iohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvg
i
othjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfu
i
ohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgi
o
thjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfui
o
hgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgio
t
hjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuio
h
grukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiot
h
jihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuioh
g
rukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgioth
j
ihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohg
r
ukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothj
i
hbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgr
u
kbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothji
h
bjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgru
k
bghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjih
b
jnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgruk
b
ghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihb
j
nfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukb
g
hgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbj
n
frihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbg
h
giofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjn
f
rihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbgh
g
iofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnf
r
ihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghg
i
ofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfr
i
hybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgi
o
fhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfri
h
ybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgio
f
hgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrih
y
bjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiof
h
gruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihy
b
jifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofh
g
ruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihyb
j
ifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhg
r
uyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybj
i
fhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgr
u
yhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybji
f
hgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgru
y
hhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjif
h
grujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruy
h
hgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifh
g
rujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyh
h
grithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhg
r
ujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhh
g
rithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgr
u
jknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhg
r
ithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgru
j
knkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgr
i
thrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgruj
k
nkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgri
t
hrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujk
n
kghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrit
h
rbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujkn
k
ghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrith
r
biohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknk
g
hbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithr
b
iohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkg
h
bjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrb
i
ohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkgh
b
jknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbi
o
hfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghb
j
knhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbio
h
feuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbj
k
nhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbioh
f
euthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjk
n
hfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohf
e
uthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjkn
h
frioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfe
u
thruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknh
f
rioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeu
t
hruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhf
r
ioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeut
h
ruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfr
i
oyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuth
r
uhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfri
o
yhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthr
u
hfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrio
y
hio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthru
h
fioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioy
h
io5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruh
f
ioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyh
i
o5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhf
i
oruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhi
o
5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfi
o
ruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio
5
uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfio
r
uhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5
u
yrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfior
u
hybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5u
y
rhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioru
h
ybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uy
r
hiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruh
y
bohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyr
h
iofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhy
b
ohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrh
i
ofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyb
o
hfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhi
o
fhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybo
h
fuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhio
f
hrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyboh
f
uirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiof
h
rjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohf
u
irhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofh
r
jhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfu
i
rhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhr
j
hnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfui
r
hvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrj
h
njvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuir
h
vjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjh
n
jvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirh
v
jnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhn
j
vkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhv
j
njrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnj
v
kfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvj
n
jrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjv
k
fhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjn
j
rhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvk
f
hbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnj
r
hjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkf
h
bgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjr
h
jnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfh
b
gjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrh
j
nhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhb
g
jkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhj
n
htiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbg
j
kruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjn
h
tiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgj
k
ruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnh
t
iohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjk
r
uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
i
ohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr
u
hagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhti
o
hjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkru
h
agufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtio
h
jivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruh
a
gufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtioh
j
ivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruha
g
ufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohj
i
vhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhag
u
fhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohji
v
hruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagu
f
hrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjiv
h
ruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhaguf
h
rfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivh
r
uiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufh
r
fuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhr
u
iohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhr
f
uirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhru
i
ohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrf
u
irhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhrui
o
hhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfu
i
rhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruio
h
hjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfui
r
hjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruioh
h
jvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuir
h
jfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohh
j
vgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirh
j
fuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhj
v
giothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhj
f
uiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjv
g
iothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjf
u
iohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvg
i
othjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfu
i
ohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgi
o
thjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfui
o
hgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgio
t
hjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuio
h
grukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiot
h
jihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuioh
g
rukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgioth
j
ihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohg
r
ukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothj
i
hbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgr
u
kbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothji
h
bjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgru
k
bghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjih
b
jnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgruk
b
ghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihb
j
nfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukb
g
hgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbj
n
frihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbg
h
giofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjn
f
rihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbgh
g
iofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnf
r
ihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghg
i
ofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfr
i
hybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgi
o
fhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfri
h
ybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgio
f
hgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrih
y
bjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiof
h
gruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihy
b
jifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofh
g
ruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihyb
j
ifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhg
r
uyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybj
i
fhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgr
u
yhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybji
f
hgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgru
y
hhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjif
h
grujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruy
h
hgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifh
g
rujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyh
h
grithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhg
r
ujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhh
g
rithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgr
u
jknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhg
r
ithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgru
j
knkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgr
i
thrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgruj
k
nkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgri
t
hrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujk
n
kghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrit
h
rbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujkn
k
ghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrith
r
biohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknk
g
hbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithr
b
iohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkg
h
bjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrb
i
ohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkgh
b
jknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbi
o
hfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghb
j
knhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbio
h
feuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbj
k
nhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbioh
f
euthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjk
n
hfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohf
e
uthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjkn
h
frioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfe
u
thruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknh
f
rioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeu
t
hruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhf
r
ioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeut
h
ruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfr
i
oyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuth
r
uhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfri
o
yhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthr
u
hfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrio
y
hio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthru
h
fioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioy
h
io5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruh
f
ioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyh
i
o5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhf
i
oruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhi
o
5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfi
o
ruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio
5
uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfio
r
uhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5
u
yrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfior
u
hybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5u
y
rhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioru
h
ybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uy
r
hiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruh
y
bohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyr
h
iofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhy
b
ohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrh
i
ofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyb
o
hfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhi
o
fhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybo
h
fuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhio
f
hrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhyboh
f
uirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiof
h
rjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohf
u
irhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofh
r
jhnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfu
i
rhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhr
j
hnjvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfui
r
hvjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrj
h
njvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuir
h
vjnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjh
n
jvkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirh
v
jnjrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhn
j
vkfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhv
j
njrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnj
v
kfhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvj
n
jrhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjv
k
fhbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjn
j
rhjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvk
f
hbgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnj
r
hjnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkf
h
bgjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjr
h
jnhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfh
b
gjkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrh
j
nhtiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhb
g
jkruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhj
n
htiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbg
j
kruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjn
h
tiohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgj
k
ruhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnh
t
iohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjk
r
uhagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnht
i
ohjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr
u
hagufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhti
o
hjivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkru
h
agufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtio
h
jivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruh
a
gufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtioh
j
ivhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruha
g
ufhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohj
i
vhruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhag
u
fhrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohji
v
hruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhagu
f
hrfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjiv
h
ruiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkruhaguf
h
rfuirhjfuiohgrukbghgiofhgruyhhgrithrbiohfeuthruhfioruhybohfuirhvjnjrhjnhtiohjivh
r
uiohhjvgiothjihbjnfrihybjifhgrujknkghbjknhfrioyhio5uyrhiofhrjhnjvkfhbgjkr


FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123
FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123FiReFoX_7Gamerfan123

<o(^O^)d


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 23, 2011)

Eh...


Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent at pellentesque lectus. Maecenas placerat eleifend commodo. In at nisi a orci tempus fermentum at imperdiet tellus. Proin risus enim, varius in rhoncus eget, vehicula et ante. Sed feugiat condimentum egestas. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed elit erat, posuere sit amet bibendum vel, dictum sed elit. Maecenas nibh odio, laoreet in fermentum vitae, scelerisque in arcu. In laoreet arcu ut arcu ullamcorper ut dignissim erat bibendum. Maecenas adipiscing aliquam commodo. Vivamus ut sodales ligula. Nulla et magna vel lectus adipiscing dignissim in lacinia urna. Maecenas vel nulla massa. Maecenas sed sapien lacus. Nullam vehicula quam nulla. 

Morbi urna libero, pellentesque quis dictum sit amet, interdum sed lacus. Nunc a quam a sem aliquam aliquet. Vestibulum bibendum tristique turpis, pretium volutpat velit tincidunt in. Ut faucibus nulla eget felis lobortis vestibulum. Vivamus a posuere nunc. Proin lorem metus, congue vitae rhoncus at, pellentesque mattis ipsum. Nam massa erat, aliquam ut egestas eget, mollis vitae risus. Nulla auctor enim vel purus imperdiet tristique. Mauris non est lacinia sapien consequat imperdiet. Nunc nunc tortor, porta id sagittis et, eleifend nec turpis. Aenean ac magna ipsum. Etiam varius placerat facilisis. Aliquam urna lacus, mattis nec vulputate a, aliquam quis urna. Vestibulum pharetra lectus sit amet tortor posuere a mollis libero commodo. Nam quis aliquet risus. Aliquam ultricies elit a mi elementum et rutrum turpis eleifend. Nullam non magna odio, nec scelerisque nunc. Integer iaculis semper lacus, ac fermentum libero imperdiet eget. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Donec ultricies interdum orci non iaculis. 

Ut consequat elementum arcu eu tempor. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla quam magna, pharetra sit amet feugiat vel, porta a nibh. Suspendisse potenti. Nulla malesuada nulla ac nisi egestas at fringilla mi sagittis. Fusce porttitor sollicitudin eleifend. Curabitur at felis vel erat tincidunt commodo ac vel magna. Pellentesque tortor ipsum, molestie vel vestibulum vel, malesuada vitae sapien. Ut luctus ipsum est, eu varius risus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Etiam volutpat turpis nec velit commodo iaculis. Suspendisse potenti. 

Quisque ut diam suscipit nisi pretium molestie et vitae neque. Donec vestibulum laoreet ornare. Vivamus sagittis, mi id molestie varius, velit turpis dictum arcu, at condimentum justo justo commodo lacus. Proin viverra molestie odio, et facilisis ante consectetur vitae. Suspendisse venenatis lacinia tortor nec semper. Nunc porta malesuada congue. Praesent ornare egestas orci in condimentum. Aenean dolor velit, posuere eu laoreet ac, tincidunt non ipsum. Donec id nibh arcu. Proin lorem nulla, lobortis quis pulvinar ac, facilisis in leo. Nullam tellus est, tristique vel aliquam eu, malesuada vel velit. Mauris consequat mollis nunc, sit amet porttitor nisl ultrices sit amet. Duis ut purus nisi. Donec viverra dictum ligula aliquet viverra. Sed quis pulvinar urna. Donec suscipit nulla non arcu blandit at ullamcorper ipsum aliquam. Maecenas posuere blandit lorem, ac convallis massa cursus eu. Vestibulum posuere bibendum vulputate. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. In adipiscing consequat enim iaculis bibendum. 

In cursus ante a justo fermentum id faucibus nisi malesuada. Ut blandit, erat ut pretium tincidunt, lectus arcu ultrices libero, id varius metus dui non risus. Nunc pellentesque est et nisl interdum eleifend. Quisque ullamcorper, tellus sit amet lacinia ornare, lorem erat scelerisque lacus, ac posuere mauris magna non erat. Proin vulputate vulputate velit, in suscipit purus fringilla et. Etiam nec turpis sem. Nulla facilisi. Etiam vitae orci vehicula massa tristique vehicula. Aliquam volutpat erat ligula. In non dictum velit. Nunc egestas est et velit vehicula scelerisque. Nullam velit libero, gravida in dictum vel, facilisis non ligula. Etiam malesuada porttitor dolor, sed auctor risus auctor ac. Fusce congue hendrerit nisl, at scelerisque risus laoreet ut. Sed eu nisl vel quam varius adipiscing feugiat sed nibh. 

Donec quis vehicula urna. Proin porta odio non metus pretium laoreet. Morbi fringilla, erat non mollis ultricies, lectus urna euismod metus, vitae pharetra mauris dolor non metus. Suspendisse potenti. Aliquam sagittis pretium elit eu interdum. Nullam volutpat massa at risus mollis rhoncus. Nullam egestas volutpat mollis. Pellentesque posuere arcu id dui consectetur eget faucibus nisl accumsan. Nulla auctor ante nec nibh aliquet elementum. Pellentesque auctor lorem vel ipsum ornare interdum. Pellentesque ac tortor ipsum, vitae condimentum ligula. Nam at orci risus. Aenean malesuada tristique nulla, in molestie enim sodales in. Nulla sit amet nulla neque, id imperdiet dolor. Aliquam elit diam, porta id sodales sit amet, mollis quis arcu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. 

Proin eu interdum lorem. Donec pretium aliquet rhoncus. Duis cursus aliquet sodales. Ut posuere est eu mi accumsan ornare. Praesent mollis vulputate dolor, eget rhoncus nisl vestibulum sed. Sed ipsum magna, vehicula in tincidunt ac, consectetur pharetra turpis. Aliquam eget nunc nulla. Phasellus elit libero, elementum vitae egestas vel, aliquet quis purus. Aliquam consequat, elit mollis sodales cursus, diam nunc consequat arcu, non imperdiet velit odio ac nibh. Suspendisse nulla lacus, hendrerit sit amet sodales et, aliquam ac nisl. In sagittis ullamcorper fringilla. Curabitur mi nunc, semper accumsan imperdiet at, tristique sed velit. Aliquam in nisi augue. Fusce lacus lacus, fringilla convallis rutrum eget, elementum nec leo. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse elementum rutrum leo sed hendrerit. Nunc vehicula, risus hendrerit dapibus auctor, nisi erat facilisis est, sit amet ullamcorper lacus est et enim. Ut ultrices dignissim odio, id fermentum justo convallis at. Phasellus ut suscipit quam. Vestibulum quam metus, accumsan in ullamcorper mattis, suscipit nec ligula. 

Proin vel dui ligula, ac volutpat lorem. Nunc in suscipit enim. Donec porta ullamcorper sollicitudin. Nam volutpat placerat justo, ac malesuada urna tempor nec. Pellentesque ac mauris eget libero consectetur scelerisque sed vel justo. In vestibulum erat felis, ac lobortis nisl. Praesent a felis at tortor euismod tincidunt sed et lectus. Suspendisse feugiat nisl eu nibh sollicitudin sodales. Cras elementum accumsan ligula facilisis accumsan. Vivamus et turpis vel turpis tincidunt varius sit amet sit amet tortor. Phasellus libero velit, elementum eget interdum tincidunt, egestas non nibh. Vestibulum mattis urna at quam feugiat porttitor. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Proin urna neque, gravida at condimentum et, molestie eu eros. 

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. In arcu nulla, volutpat a malesuada ac, eleifend quis mauris. Morbi eget dui libero, a gravida tortor. Vestibulum et nulla massa. Quisque iaculis facilisis justo vel porttitor. Nulla congue est ut leo tempor ac auctor justo rhoncus. Maecenas adipiscing felis malesuada mauris varius id viverra orci volutpat. Nam vehicula eleifend ante vehicula viverra. Vestibulum condimentum, mi ut suscipit porta, risus est placerat lacus, id lacinia magna justo eu risus. Phasellus et felis orci. Nam scelerisque ante at lorem sollicitudin tristique. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse erat diam, convallis in porta ut, consectetur nec leo. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam malesuada mollis tortor, vitae vehicula risus tristique eget. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. 

Aenean dolor velit, elementum at iaculis eleifend, consequat sed sem. Quisque at libero tincidunt mauris adipiscing luctus at non justo. Donec odio tortor, tincidunt ut faucibus a, pretium id turpis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Pellentesque eget purus tellus, ac sagittis velit. Nullam sit amet tellus ac orci luctus commodo in sed velit. Etiam tincidunt faucibus mauris ac faucibus. Mauris bibendum mi quis magna laoreet aliquam. Sed mollis placerat leo ut adipiscing. Donec scelerisque pulvinar suscipit. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur rutrum aliquet nisi, ac convallis est euismod non. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque mi ligula, pretium eu ultricies vel, rhoncus ac arcu. Aenean volutpat velit id quam elementum luctus. Vivamus consequat imperdiet leo, eu aliquet nisl consectetur ac.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent at pellentesque lectus. Maecenas placerat eleifend commodo. In at nisi a orci tempus fermentum at imperdiet tellus. Proin risus enim, varius in rhoncus eget, vehicula et ante. Sed feugiat condimentum egestas. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed elit erat, posuere sit amet bibendum vel, dictum sed elit. Maecenas nibh odio, laoreet in fermentum vitae, scelerisque in arcu. In laoreet arcu ut arcu ullamcorper ut dignissim erat bibendum. Maecenas adipiscing aliquam commodo. Vivamus ut sodales ligula. Nulla et magna vel lectus adipiscing dignissim in lacinia urna. Maecenas vel nulla massa. Maecenas sed sapien lacus. Nullam vehicula quam nulla. 

Morbi urna libero, pellentesque quis dictum sit amet, interdum sed lacus. Nunc a quam a sem aliquam aliquet. Vestibulum bibendum tristique turpis, pretium volutpat velit tincidunt in. Ut faucibus nulla eget felis lobortis vestibulum. Vivamus a posuere nunc. Proin lorem metus, congue vitae rhoncus at, pellentesque mattis ipsum. Nam massa erat, aliquam ut egestas eget, mollis vitae risus. Nulla auctor enim vel purus imperdiet tristique. Mauris non est lacinia sapien consequat imperdiet. Nunc nunc tortor, porta id sagittis et, eleifend nec turpis. Aenean ac magna ipsum. Etiam varius placerat facilisis. Aliquam urna lacus, mattis nec vulputate a, aliquam quis urna. Vestibulum pharetra lectus sit amet tortor posuere a mollis libero commodo. Nam quis aliquet risus. Aliquam ultricies elit a mi elementum et rutrum turpis eleifend. Nullam non magna odio, nec scelerisque nunc. Integer iaculis semper lacus, ac fermentum libero imperdiet eget. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Donec ultricies interdum orci non iaculis. 

Ut consequat elementum arcu eu tempor. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla quam magna, pharetra sit amet feugiat vel, porta a nibh. Suspendisse potenti. Nulla malesuada nulla ac nisi egestas at fringilla mi sagittis. Fusce porttitor sollicitudin eleifend. Curabitur at felis vel erat tincidunt commodo ac vel magna. Pellentesque tortor ipsum, molestie vel vestibulum vel, malesuada vitae sapien. Ut luctus ipsum est, eu varius risus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Etiam volutpat turpis nec velit commodo iaculis. Suspendisse potenti. 

Quisque ut diam suscipit nisi pretium molestie et vitae neque. Donec vestibulum laoreet ornare. Vivamus sagittis, mi id molestie varius, velit turpis dictum arcu, at condimentum justo justo commodo lacus. Proin viverra molestie odio, et facilisis ante consectetur vitae. Suspendisse venenatis lacinia tortor nec semper. Nunc porta malesuada congue. Praesent ornare egestas orci in condimentum. Aenean dolor velit, posuere eu laoreet ac, tincidunt non ipsum. Donec id nibh arcu. Proin lorem nulla, lobortis quis pulvinar ac, facilisis in leo. Nullam tellus est, tristique vel aliquam eu, malesuada vel velit. Mauris consequat mollis nunc, sit amet porttitor nisl ultrices sit amet. Duis ut purus nisi. Donec viverra dictum ligula aliquet viverra. Sed quis pulvinar urna. Donec suscipit nulla non arcu blandit at ullamcorper ipsum aliquam. Maecenas posuere blandit lorem, ac convallis massa cursus eu. Vestibulum posuere bibendum vulputate. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. In adipiscing consequat enim iaculis bibendum. 

In cursus ante a justo fermentum id faucibus nisi malesuada. Ut blandit, erat ut pretium tincidunt, lectus arcu ultrices libero, id varius metus dui non risus. Nunc pellentesque est et nisl interdum eleifend. Quisque ullamcorper, tellus sit amet lacinia ornare, lorem erat scelerisque lacus, ac posuere mauris magna non erat. Proin vulputate vulputate velit, in suscipit purus fringilla et. Etiam nec turpis sem. Nulla facilisi. Etiam vitae orci vehicula massa tristique vehicula. Aliquam volutpat erat ligula. In non dictum velit. Nunc egestas est et velit vehicula scelerisque. Nullam velit libero, gravida in dictum vel, facilisis non ligula. Etiam malesuada porttitor dolor, sed auctor risus auctor ac. Fusce congue hendrerit nisl, at scelerisque risus laoreet ut. Sed eu nisl vel quam varius adipiscing feugiat sed nibh. 

Donec quis vehicula urna. Proin porta odio non metus pretium laoreet. Morbi fringilla, erat non mollis ultricies, lectus urna euismod metus, vitae pharetra mauris dolor non metus. Suspendisse potenti. Aliquam sagittis pretium elit eu interdum. Nullam volutpat massa at risus mollis rhoncus. Nullam egestas volutpat mollis. Pellentesque posuere arcu id dui consectetur eget faucibus nisl accumsan. Nulla auctor ante nec nibh aliquet elementum. Pellentesque auctor lorem vel ipsum ornare interdum. Pellentesque ac tortor ipsum, vitae condimentum ligula. Nam at orci risus. Aenean malesuada tristique nulla, in molestie enim sodales in. Nulla sit amet nulla neque, id imperdiet dolor. Aliquam elit diam, porta id sodales sit amet, mollis quis arcu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. 

Proin eu interdum lorem. Donec pretium aliquet rhoncus. Duis cursus aliquet sodales. Ut posuere est eu mi accumsan ornare. Praesent mollis vulputate dolor, eget rhoncus nisl vestibulum sed. Sed ipsum magna, vehicula in tincidunt ac, consectetur pharetra turpis. Aliquam eget nunc nulla. Phasellus elit libero, elementum vitae egestas vel, aliquet quis purus. Aliquam consequat, elit mollis sodales cursus, diam nunc consequat arcu, non imperdiet velit odio ac nibh. Suspendisse nulla lacus, hendrerit sit amet sodales et, aliquam ac nisl. In sagittis ullamcorper fringilla. Curabitur mi nunc, semper accumsan imperdiet at, tristique sed velit. Aliquam in nisi augue. Fusce lacus lacus, fringilla convallis rutrum eget, elementum nec leo. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse elementum rutrum leo sed hendrerit. Nunc vehicula, risus hendrerit dapibus auctor, nisi erat facilisis est, sit amet ullamcorper lacus est et enim. Ut ultrices dignissim odio, id fermentum justo convallis at. Phasellus ut suscipit quam. Vestibulum quam metus, accumsan in ullamcorper mattis, suscipit nec ligula. 

Proin vel dui ligula, ac volutpat lorem. Nunc in suscipit enim. Donec porta ullamcorper sollicitudin. Nam volutpat placerat justo, ac malesuada urna tempor nec. Pellentesque ac mauris eget libero consectetur scelerisque sed vel justo. In vestibulum erat felis, ac lobortis nisl. Praesent a felis at tortor euismod tincidunt sed et lectus. Suspendisse feugiat nisl eu nibh sollicitudin sodales. Cras elementum accumsan ligula facilisis accumsan. Vivamus et turpis vel turpis tincidunt varius sit amet sit amet tortor. Phasellus libero velit, elementum eget interdum tincidunt, egestas non nibh. Vestibulum mattis urna at quam feugiat porttitor. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Proin urna neque, gravida at condimentum et, molestie eu eros. 

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. In arcu nulla, volutpat a malesuada ac, eleifend quis mauris. Morbi eget dui libero, a gravida tortor. Vestibulum et nulla massa. Quisque iaculis facilisis justo vel porttitor. Nulla congue est ut leo tempor ac auctor justo rhoncus. Maecenas adipiscing felis malesuada mauris varius id viverra orci volutpat. Nam vehicula eleifend ante vehicula viverra. Vestibulum condimentum, mi ut suscipit porta, risus est placerat lacus, id lacinia magna justo eu risus. Phasellus et felis orci. Nam scelerisque ante at lorem sollicitudin tristique. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse erat diam, convallis in porta ut, consectetur nec leo. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam malesuada mollis tortor, vitae vehicula risus tristique eget. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. 

Aenean dolor velit, elementum at iaculis eleifend, consequat sed sem. Quisque at libero tincidunt mauris adipiscing luctus at non justo. Donec odio tortor, tincidunt ut faucibus a, pretium id turpis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Pellentesque eget purus tellus, ac sagittis velit. Nullam sit amet tellus ac orci luctus commodo in sed velit. Etiam tincidunt faucibus mauris ac faucibus. Mauris bibendum mi quis magna laoreet aliquam. Sed mollis placerat leo ut adipiscing. Donec scelerisque pulvinar suscipit. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur rutrum aliquet nisi, ac convallis est euismod non. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque mi ligula, pretium eu ultricies vel, rhoncus ac arcu. Aenean volutpat velit id quam elementum luctus. Vivamus consequat imperdiet leo, eu aliquet nisl consectetur ac.
Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. In arcu nulla, volutpat a malesuada ac, eleifend quis mauris. Morbi eget dui libero, a gravida tortor. Vestibulum et nulla massa. Quisque iaculis facilisis justo vel porttitor. Nulla congue est ut leo tempor ac auctor justo rhoncus. Maecenas adipiscing felis malesuada mauris varius id viverra orci volutpat. Nam vehicula eleifend ante vehicula viverra. Vestibulum condimentum, mi ut suscipit porta, risus est placerat lacus, id lacinia magna justo eu risus. Phasellus et felis orci. Nam scelerisque ante at lorem sollicitudin tristique. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse erat diam, convallis in porta ut, consectetur nec leo. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam malesuada mollis tortor, vitae vehicula risus tristique eget. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. 

Aenean dolor velit, elementum at iaculis eleifend, consequat sed sem. Quisque at libero tincidunt mauris adipiscing luctus at non justo. Donec odio tortor, tincidunt ut faucibus a, pretium id turpis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Pellentesque eget purus tellus, ac sagittis velit. Nullam sit amet tellus ac orci luctus commodo in sed velit. Etiam tincidunt faucibus mauris ac faucibus. Mauris bibendum mi quis magna laoreet aliquam. Sed mollis placerat leo ut adipiscing. Donec scelerisque pulvinar suscipit. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur rutrum aliquet nisi, ac convallis est euismod non. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque mi ligula, pretium eu ultricies vel, rhoncus ac arcu. Aenean volutpat velit id quam elementum luctus. Vivamus consequat imperdiet leo, eu aliquet nisl consectetur ac.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Praesent at pellentesque lectus. Maecenas placerat eleifend commodo. In at nisi a orci tempus fermentum at imperdiet tellus. Proin risus enim, varius in rhoncus eget, vehicula et ante. Sed feugiat condimentum egestas. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed elit erat, posuere sit amet bibendum vel, dictum sed elit. Maecenas nibh odio, laoreet in fermentum vitae, scelerisque in arcu. In laoreet arcu ut arcu ullamcorper ut dignissim erat bibendum. Maecenas adipiscing aliquam commodo. Vivamus ut sodales ligula. Nulla et magna vel lectus adipiscing dignissim in lacinia urna. Maecenas vel nulla massa. Maecenas sed sapien lacus. Nullam vehicula quam nulla. 

Morbi urna libero, pellentesque quis dictum sit amet, interdum sed lacus. Nunc a quam a sem aliquam aliquet. Vestibulum bibendum tristique turpis, pretium volutpat velit tincidunt in. Ut faucibus nulla eget felis lobortis vestibulum. Vivamus a posuere nunc. Proin lorem metus, congue vitae rhoncus at, pellentesque mattis ipsum. Nam massa erat, aliquam ut egestas eget, mollis vitae risus. Nulla auctor enim vel purus imperdiet tristique. Mauris non est lacinia sapien consequat imperdiet. Nunc nunc tortor, porta id sagittis et, eleifend nec turpis. Aenean ac magna ipsum. Etiam varius placerat facilisis. Aliquam urna lacus, mattis nec vulputate a, aliquam quis urna. Vestibulum pharetra lectus sit amet tortor posuere a mollis libero commodo. Nam quis aliquet risus. Aliquam ultricies elit a mi elementum et rutrum turpis eleifend. Nullam non magna odio, nec scelerisque nunc. Integer iaculis semper lacus, ac fermentum libero imperdiet eget. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Donec ultricies interdum orci non iaculis. 

Ut consequat elementum arcu eu tempor. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla quam magna, pharetra sit amet feugiat vel, porta a nibh. Suspendisse potenti. Nulla malesuada nulla ac nisi egestas at fringilla mi sagittis. Fusce porttitor sollicitudin eleifend. Curabitur at felis vel erat tincidunt commodo ac vel magna. Pellentesque tortor ipsum, molestie vel vestibulum vel, malesuada vitae sapien. Ut luctus ipsum est, eu varius risus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Etiam volutpat turpis nec velit commodo iaculis. Suspendisse potenti. 

Quisque ut diam suscipit nisi pretium molestie et vitae neque. Donec vestibulum laoreet ornare. Vivamus sagittis, mi id molestie varius, velit turpis dictum arcu, at condimentum justo justo commodo lacus. Proin viverra molestie odio, et facilisis ante consectetur vitae. Suspendisse venenatis lacinia tortor nec semper. Nunc porta malesuada congue. Praesent ornare egestas orci in condimentum. Aenean dolor velit, posuere eu laoreet ac, tincidunt non ipsum. Donec id nibh arcu. Proin lorem nulla, lobortis quis pulvinar ac, facilisis in leo. Nullam tellus est, tristique vel aliquam eu, malesuada vel velit. Mauris consequat mollis nunc, sit amet porttitor nisl ultrices sit amet. Duis ut purus nisi. Donec viverra dictum ligula aliquet viverra. Sed quis pulvinar urna. Donec suscipit nulla non arcu blandit at ullamcorper ipsum aliquam. Maecenas posuere blandit lorem, ac convallis massa cursus eu. Vestibulum posuere bibendum vulputate. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. In adipiscing consequat enim iaculis bibendum. 

In cursus ante a justo fermentum id faucibus nisi malesuada. Ut blandit, erat ut pretium tincidunt, lectus arcu ultrices libero, id varius metus dui non risus. Nunc pellentesque est et nisl interdum eleifend. Quisque ullamcorper, tellus sit amet lacinia ornare, lorem erat scelerisque lacus, ac posuere mauris magna non erat. Proin vulputate vulputate velit, in suscipit purus fringilla et. Etiam nec turpis sem. Nulla facilisi. Etiam vitae orci vehicula massa tristique vehicula. Aliquam volutpat erat ligula. In non dictum velit. Nunc egestas est et velit vehicula scelerisque. Nullam velit libero, gravida in dictum vel, facilisis non ligula. Etiam malesuada porttitor dolor, sed auctor risus auctor ac. Fusce congue hendrerit nisl, at scelerisque risus laoreet ut. Sed eu nisl vel quam varius adipiscing feugiat sed nibh. 

Donec quis vehicula urna. Proin porta odio non metus pretium laoreet. Morbi fringilla, erat non mollis ultricies, lectus urna euismod metus, vitae pharetra mauris dolor non metus. Suspendisse potenti. Aliquam sagittis pretium elit eu interdum. Nullam volutpat massa at risus mollis rhoncus. Nullam egestas volutpat mollis. Pellentesque posuere arcu id dui consectetur eget faucibus nisl accumsan. Nulla auctor ante nec nibh aliquet elementum. Pellentesque auctor lorem vel ipsum ornare interdum. Pellentesque ac tortor ipsum, vitae condimentum ligula. Nam at orci risus. Aenean malesuada tristique nulla, in molestie enim sodales in. Nulla sit amet nulla neque, id imperdiet dolor. Aliquam elit diam, porta id sodales sit amet, mollis quis arcu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. 

Proin eu interdum lorem. Donec pretium aliquet rhoncus. Duis cursus aliquet sodales. Ut posuere est eu mi accumsan ornare. Praesent mollis vulputate dolor, eget rhoncus nisl vestibulum sed. Sed ipsum magna, vehicula in tincidunt ac, consectetur pharetra turpis. Aliquam eget nunc nulla. Phasellus elit libero, elementum vitae egestas vel, aliquet quis purus. Aliquam consequat, elit mollis sodales cursus, diam nunc consequat arcu, non imperdiet velit odio ac nibh. Suspendisse nulla lacus, hendrerit sit amet sodales et, aliquam ac nisl. In sagittis ullamcorper fringilla. Curabitur mi nunc, semper accumsan imperdiet at, tristique sed velit. Aliquam in nisi augue. Fusce lacus lacus, fringilla convallis rutrum eget, elementum nec leo. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse elementum rutrum leo sed hendrerit. Nunc vehicula, risus hendrerit dapibus auctor, nisi erat facilisis est, sit amet ullamcorper lacus est et enim. Ut ultrices dignissim odio, id fermentum justo convallis at. Phasellus ut suscipit quam. Vestibulum quam metus, accumsan in ullamcorper mattis, suscipit nec ligula. 

Proin vel dui ligula, ac volutpat lorem. Nunc in suscipit enim. Donec porta ullamcorper sollicitudin. Nam volutpat placerat justo, ac malesuada urna tempor nec. Pellentesque ac mauris eget libero consectetur scelerisque sed vel justo. In vestibulum erat felis, ac lobortis nisl. Praesent a felis at tortor euismod tincidunt sed et lectus. Suspendisse feugiat nisl eu nibh sollicitudin sodales. Cras elementum accumsan ligula facilisis accumsan. Vivamus et turpis vel turpis tincidunt varius sit amet sit amet tortor. Phasellus libero velit, elementum eget interdum tincidunt, egestas non nibh. Vestibulum mattis urna at quam feugiat porttitor. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Proin urna neque, gravida at condimentum et, molestie eu eros. 

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. In arcu nulla, volutpat a malesuada ac, eleifend quis mauris. Morbi eget dui libero, a gravida tortor. Vestibulum et nulla massa. Quisque iaculis facilisis justo vel porttitor. Nulla congue est ut leo tempor ac auctor justo rhoncus. Maecenas adipiscing felis malesuada mauris varius id viverra orci volutpat. Nam vehicula eleifend ante vehicula viverra. Vestibulum condimentum, mi ut suscipit porta, risus est placerat lacus, id lacinia magna justo eu risus. Phasellus et felis orci. Nam scelerisque ante at lorem sollicitudin tristique. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse erat diam, convallis in porta ut, consectetur nec leo. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam malesuada mollis tortor, vitae vehicula risus tristique eget. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. 

Aenean dolor velit, elementum at iaculis eleifend, consequat sed sem. Quisque at libero tincidunt mauris adipiscing luctus at non justo. Donec odio tortor, tincidunt ut faucibus a, pretium id turpis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Pellentesque eget purus tellus, ac sagittis velit. Nullam sit amet tellus ac orci luctus commodo in sed velit. Etiam tincidunt faucibus mauris ac faucibus. Mauris bibendum mi quis magna laoreet aliquam. Sed mollis placerat leo ut adipiscing. Donec scelerisque pulvinar suscipit. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur rutrum aliquet nisi, ac convallis est euismod non. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque mi ligula, pretium eu ultricies vel, rhoncus ac arcu. Aenean volutpat velit id quam elementum luctus. Vivamus consequat imperdiet leo, eu aliquet nisl consectetur ac.

LOREM IPSUM LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkj
zlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlc
xbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbv
mnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnw
qreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqre
ytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyti
uposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupo
safdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposaf
dhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhg
kjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjz
lcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcx
bvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvm
nwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwq
reytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqrey
tiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiu
posafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiupos
afdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafd
hgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgk
jzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzl
cxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxb
vmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmn
wqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqr
eytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreyt
iuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiup
osafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposa
fdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdhgkjzlcxbvmnwqreytiuposafdh
gkjzlcxbvmn


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

Sausahe Gead
Minn Wikipedija, l-enċiklopedija ħielsa 
Għal użi oħra, ara Pokémon (diżambigwazzjoni). 
"But Monsters" redirects hawn. Għall-franchise midja mhux relatati, ara Monster fil-but tiegħi. 


Il-logo uffiċjali ta 'Pokémon, il-varjant Ingliża tal-Monsutā Poketto oriġinali Ġappuniż 
Pokémon (ポケモン Pokémon, pronunzja Ingliża:? / Poʊkeɪmɒn / Poh-Kay MON [1]) huwa franchise midja ppubblikati u proprjetà tal-video kumpannija logħba Nintendo u maħluqa minn Satoshi Tajiri fl-1996. Oriġinarjament rilaxxata bħala par interlinkable Game Boy video-irwol-logħob żviluppat mill Game Freak, Pokémon Saret it-tieni l-aktar suċċess u l-qligħ video game-midja bbażati fuq franchise fid-dinja, wara biss serje Nintendo Mario stess. [2] Pokémon proprjetajiet sadanittant ġew merchandised fi, Anime manga, karti tal-kummerċ, ġugarelli, kotba, u medja oħrajn. Il-franchise ċċelebrat l-għaxar anniversarju tagħha fl-2006, [3], u kif tat-28 ta 'Mejju 2010, il-bejgħ kumulattiv tal-logħob tal-kompjuter (inkluż dar console verżjonijiet, bħall-"Pikachu" Nintendo 64) laħqu aktar minn 200 miljun kopja. [4 ] 
L-isem Pokémon huwa l-kontrazzjoni tal-Romanized Monsters marka Ġappuniża Pocket (ポケット モンスター Poketto Monsutā?), [5] kif kontrazzjonijiet bħal dawn huma pjuttost komuni fil-Ġappun. It-terminu "Pokémon", minbarra li jirreferu għall-franchise Pokémon stess, ukoll kollettivament tirreferi għall-ispeċi 649 fittizju li għamlu apparenza fil-midja bħala Pokémon tar-rilaxx tal-logħba role-playing Pokémon (RPG) għall-Nintendo DS, Pokémon iswed u abjad. Bħall-ċriev kliem u nagħaġ, il-kelma "Pokémon" huwa identiku kemm fil-singular u plural, kif huwa kull isem l-ispeċi individwali; fil-qosor, huwa grammatikament korrett li jingħad kemm "wieħed Pokémon" u "Pokémon ħafna" kif ukoll "wieħed Pikachu" u "ħafna Pikachu". F'Novembru 2005, 4Kids Entertainment, li kienet immexxija-liċenzjar relatati mhux logħba ta 'Pokémon, ħabbar li kien miftiehem ma jġeddidx il-ftehim tar-rappreżentazzjoni Pokémon. Pokémon USA Inc (issa l-International Company Pokémon), kumpannija sussidjarja tal-Ġappun's Pokémon Co, issa tissorvelja kollha liċenzjar Pokémon barra l-Asja [6]. 
Werrej [hide] 
1 Kunċett 
2 logħob Video 
2.1 Ġenerazzjonijiet 
2.2 mechanics Game 
2.2.1 Starter Pokémon 
2.2.2 Pokédex 
3 midja Fil-oħra 
3.1 serje Anime 
3.2 Films 
3.3 Soundtracks 
3.4 Pokémon Trading Card Game 
3.5 Manga 
4 Kritika u kontroversja 
4.1 Moralità 
4.2 Saħħa 
4.3 Monster fil-but Tiegħi 
5 influwenza Kulturali 
6 Ara wkoll 
7 Referenzi 
8 Ħoloq esterni 
Kunċett 

Il-kunċett ta 'l-univers Pokémon, kemm fil-logħob tal-kompjuter u d-dinja fittizju ġenerali ta' Pokémon, jirriżulta mill-passatemp ta 'ġbir insetti, pastime popolari li Pokémon direttur eżekuttiv Satoshi Tajiri-Oniwa jgawdu bħala wild [7]. Parteċipanti tal- logħob huma nominati bħala Trainers Pokémon, u ż-żewġ għanijiet ġenerali (fil-logħob Pokémon aktar) għal Min Iħarreġ bħal dawn huma: biex jitlesta l-Pokédex billi tiġbor kollha tal-ispeċje Pokémon disponibbli misjuba fir-reġjun fittizju meta din il-logħba ssir; u li jħarreġ tim ta 'Pokémon qawwija minn dawk li qabad biex jikkompetu kontra timijiet proprjetà Trainers oħra, u eventwalment issir il-Trainer qawwi, il-Master Pokémon. Dawn it-temi tal-ġbir, it-taħriġ, u battling huma preżenti fi kważi kull verżjoni tal-franchise Pokémon, inkluż il-video games, is-serje anime manga, u l-Pokémon Trading Card Game. 
Fil incarnations aktar ta 'l-univers Pokémon fittizju, Trainer li jiltaqa' ma 'Pokémon selvaġġi huwa kapaċi li jaqbdu l-Pokémon minn jitfa' ddisinjati apposta, massa-produċibbli għodda sferiċi tissejjaħ Ball poke fiha. Jekk il-Pokémon huwa kapaċi li jaħarbu l-konfini tal-Ball poke, huwa meqjus uffiċjalment li jkun taħt il-pussess ta 'dik Trainer. Wara, se jobdu xi kmandi tagħha kaptan ġdida, sakemm l-Trainer juri tali nuqqas ta 'esperjenza li l-Pokémon kien pjuttost iwassal taġixxi fuq inizjattiva tagħha. Trainers jistgħu jibagħtu kwalunkwe Pokémon tagħhom għall-pagi battalji mhux letali kontra Pokémon oħra; jekk il-Pokémon konfliġġenti huwa selvaġġi, il-Trainer jista 'qbid li ma Pokémon a Ball poke, żieda tiegħu jew ġbir tagħha ta' kreaturi. Pokémon diġa proprjetà tal Trainers oħra ma jistgħux jiġu maqbuda, minbarra taħt ċirkostanzi speċjali ċertu logħob. Jekk Pokémon kompletament telfiet opponent fil-battalja sabiex il-avversarju huwa knocked out (jiġifieri, "faints"), il-rebbieħa Pokémon qligħ esperjenza u jista 'livell up. Meta twittija, l-istatistika l-Pokémon's ("stats") ta 'battling żieda ta' kapaċità, bħal Attakk u Veloċità. Minn żmien għal żmien il-Pokémon tista 'titgħallem ukoll jiċċaqlaq ġodda, li huma tekniki wżati fil-battalja. Barra minn hekk, ħafna speċi ta 'Pokémon jippossjedi l-ħila li jgħaddu minn forma ta' metamorfożi u tittrasforma fi speċi simili iżda aktar b'saħħitha ta 'Pokémon, evoluzzjoni proċess imsejjaħ. 
Fis-serje ewlenin, li kull logħba uniku player modalità jeħtieġ li l-Trainer li jqajmu tim ta 'Pokémon biex jegħleb ħafna mhux player karattru (NPC) Persuni li jħarrġu u Pokémon tagħhom. Kull logħba jistipula l-passaġġ kemmxejn lineari permezz ta 'reġjun speċifiku tad-dinja Pokémon għall-Trainer li vjaġġ permezz, tlestija avvenimenti u battling avversarji tul it-triq. Kull logħba karatteristiċi tmien Trainers speċjalment qawwija, imsemmija bħala Mexxejja Gym, li l-Trainer għandu telfa sabiex isir progress. Bħala premju, il-Trainer tirċievi Badge Gym, u ladarba kollha badges tmien huma miġbura, li Trainer huwa eliġibbli biex jikkontestaw-reġjun Pokémon League, fejn erba 'trejners immens talent (imsemmija kollettivament bħala l-"Erba Elite") sfida il-Trainer li erba battalji Pokémon fl-suċċessjoni. Jekk il-trainer jistgħu jegħlbu din il gauntlet, hu jew hi għandu imbagħad jikkontesta l-Champion Reġjonali, il-kaptan Trainer li qabel kienu defeated-Elite Erba. Kull Trainer li jirbaħ din il-battalja aħħar isir iċ-ċampjin ġodda u l-qligħ-titolu ta 'Pokémon Master. 
Logħob tal-vidjo 

Main article: Pokémon (serje video game) 
Ġenerazzjonijiet 
Il-logħob Pokémon oriġinali kienu RPGs Ġappuniżi ma 'element ta' strateġija, u ġew maħluqa mill Satoshi Tajiri għall-Game Boy. Dawn-irwol-logħob, u sequels tagħhom, remakes, u traduzzjonijiet lingwa Ingliża, għadhom jitqiesu bħala l-logħob "prinċipali" Pokémon, u l-logħob li fannijiet ħafna mill-serje huma jirreferu għal meta dawn jużaw it-terminu "logħob Pokémon". Kollha tal-proprjetajiet Pokémon liċenzjati superviżjonata minn The International Company Pokémon huma maqsuma bejn wieħed u ieħor minn ġenerazzjoni. Dawn il-ġenerazzjonijiet huma madwar diviżjonijiet kronoloġika minn rilaxx; kull diversi snin, meta Sequel uffiċjali fis-serje RPG prinċipali hija rilaxxata li l-karatteristiċi Pokémon ġodda, karattri, u kunċetti gameplay, li segwiment hija kkunsidrata l-bidu ta 'ġenerazzjoni ġdida ta' l-franchise. Il-logħob prinċipali u spin-offs tagħhom, l-Anime, manga, u kaċċa karta kummerċjali huma kollha aġġornati mal-proprjetajiet Pokémon ġdid kull darba ġenerazzjoni ġdida jibda. Il-franchise beda l-ġenerazzjoni ta 'ħames 18 ta' Settembru, 2010 fl-Ġappun. 


A livell ta '5 Bulbasaur involuti fil-battalja bil-livell ta' 5 Charmander fil Pokémon ħomor u blu. [8] 
Il-franchise Pokémon bdew fl-ewwel ġenerazzjoni tagħha bir-rilaxx inizjali tagħha ta 'Pocket Monsters Aka u Midori ("Red" u "Green Paper", rispettivament) għall-Game Boy fil-Ġappun. Meta dawn il-logħob huwa estremament popolari, l Ao msaħħa ("Blue") verżjoni ġiet rilaxxata xi żmien wara, u l-verżjoni Ao kien ipprogrammati mill-ġdid bħala Pokémon ħomor u blu għal rilaxx internazzjonali. Il-logħob mnedija fl-Istati Uniti fuq 30 Settembru, 1998. -Aka oriġinali u verżjonijiet Midori qatt ma tħallew barra tal-Ġappun Isfar Pokémon [9] Wara dan, verżjoni mtejba aktar intitolat:. Speċjali Pikachu Edizzjoni kien rilaxxat għall parzjalment jieħdu vantaġġ tal-paletta kulur tal-Kulur Game Boy, kif ukoll għal karatteristika elementi aktar mill-Anime Pokémon popolari. Dan l-ewwel ġenerazzjoni ta 'logħob introdotti l-oriġinal 151 speċi ta' Pokémon (fl Nazzjonali sabiex Pokédex, li tinkludi l Pokémon mill Bulbasaur li Mew), kif ukoll il-kunċetti bażiċi logħba tal-ġbir, it-taħriġ, battling, u Pokémon kummerċ ma 'kemm il-kompjuter u l-atturi tal-bniedem . Dawn il-verżjonijiet tal-logħob sseħħ fi ħdan ir-reġjun Kanto fittizju, għalkemm l-isem "Kanto" ma kienx jintużaw sal-tieni ġenerazzjoni. 
It-tieni ġenerazzjoni tal Pokémon beda fl-1999 bir-rilaxx tal Pokémon Deheb u Fidda għall Game Boy Color. Bħall-ġenerazzjoni ta 'qabel, verżjoni mtejba intitolat Pokémon Crystal aktar tard ġie rilaxxat. It-tieni ġenerazzjoni introduċiet 100 speċi ġodda ta 'Pokémon (jibda bl Chikorita u tispiċċa Celebi), b'total ta' 251 Pokémon li jiġbru, ferrovija, u battalja. Il-mini Pokémon huwa handheld game console rilaxxati f'Novembru 2001 fl-Amerika, Diċembru 2001 fil-Ġappun, u l-2002 fl-Ewropa. 
Pokémon daħlet tielet ġenerazzjoni tiegħu mar-rilaxx 2002 ta 'Pokémon Ruby u Sapphire għall Game Boy Advance u kontinwa mal-remakes Game Boy Advance tal Pokémon Aħmar u blu, Pokémon FireRed u LeafGreen, u verżjoni mtejba tar Pokémon Ruby u Sapphire titolat Pokémon Emerald. Il-ġenerazzjoni terzi li jiġu introdotti 135 Pokémon ġodda (li jibda bl Treecko u jispiċċa bil Deoxys) għal total ta '386 speċi. Madankollu, din il-ġenerazzjoni wkoll tinġemgħa xi kritika għall tħalli barra diversi karatteristiċi gameplay, inkluża s-sistema ta 'kuljum u bil-lejl introdotti fil-ġenerazzjoni ta' qabel, u kien ukoll l-ewwel pagament li mħeġġa l-plejer li jiġbru biss assortiment magħżula tan-numru totali ta 'Pokémon minflok kull speċi eżitenti (202 minn 386 speċi huma catchable fil-Ruby u verżjonijiet Sapphire). 
Fl-2006, il-Ġappun beda l-raba 'ġenerazzjoni tal-franchise mar-rilaxx ta Pokémon Diamond u Pearl għall Nintendo DS. -Raba 'ġenerazzjoni tintroduċi ieħor 107 speċi ġodda ta' Pokémon (jibda bl Turtwig u tispiċċa Arceus), li jġibu t-total ta 'speċi Pokémon sa 493. [10] Il-"touch screen" Nintendo DS jippermetti karatteristiċi ġodda għal-logħba bħal tisjir poffins ma l-istilus u l-użu l-"Pokétch". kunċetti gameplay ġodda jinkludu sistema ta 'moviment ta' klassifikazzjoni ristrutturata, kummerċ multiplayer online u battling permezz Konnessjoni Wi-Fi Nintendo, ir-ritorn (u l-espansjoni) ta 'sistema ta' jum u bil-lejl-tieni ġenerazzjoni, l-espansjoni ta 'Kompetizzjonijiet Pokémon-ġenerazzjoni terza fi " Kompetizzjonijiet Super ", u r-reġjun ġdid ta 'Sinnoh, li għandu komponent taħt l-art għall gameplay multiplayer minbarra l-overworld prinċipali. Platinum Pokémon, il-verżjoni mtejba ta 'Diamond u Pearl-ferm simili Pokémon Isfar, Crystal, u Emerald-ġiet rilaxxata' Settembru 2008 fil-Ġappun, Marzu 2009 fl-Amerika, u ġiet rilaxxata fl-Awstralja u l-Ewropa f'Mejju 2009. titoli Spin-off fil-raba 'ġenerazzjoni jinkludu l-Pokémon Grawnd segwitu Pokémon Battalja Rivoluzzjoni għall Wii, li għandha Wi-Fi konnettività kif ukoll [11]. Nintendo tħabbar f'Mejju 2009 li remakes imtejjeb ta' Pokémon Deheb u Fidda, intitolat Pokémon HeartGold u SoulSilver, rilaxxati għas-sistema Nintendo DS. HeartGold u SoulSilver huma stabbiliti fir-reġjun Johto u ġew rilaxxati f'Settembru 2009 fil-Ġappun [12]. 
Il-ġenerazzjoni ħames Pokémon beda 18 ta 'Settembru mar-rilaxx ta Pokémon Iswed u abjad fil-Ġappun għall Nintendo DS [13]. Il-logħob oriġinarjament tħabbru mill-Kumpanija Pokémon dwar Jan 29, 2010 ma' stqarrija tentattiva tard dik is-sena, [14 ] [15] qabel l-avviż dwar Ġunju 27, 2010, tar-rilaxx-logħob "18 ta 'Settembru, 2010. [16] Din il-verżjoni hija stabbilita fir-reġjun Unova (イッシュ 地方 Isshu-chihō?, reġjun Isshu) u tutilizza l-Nintendo DS-kapaċitajiet 3-D tirrendi b'mod aktar estiż minn Platinum, HeartGold, u SoulSilver, kif muri fil filmat logħba tal-plejer tal-mixi permezz tal-Belt Castelia (ヒウンシティ Hiun Shiti?) metropoli. 156 Pokémon ġodda ġew introdotti (għal total ta '649), kif ukoll mechanics ġodda kaċċa bħal-Irkaptu C (C ギア C Gia?) Karatteristiċi wireless interattività [17] u l-abbiltà li tiddaħħal data logħba li l-internet u l-plejer kompjuter. [18] Pokémon-Iswed u l-White ġiet rilaxxata fl-Ewropa on March 4, 2011, fl-Amerika dwar Mar 6, 2011, u fl-Awstralja fuq 10 mar 2011. 
Fuq Jannar 28, 2011, Nintendo kien ħabbar li dawn kellhom pjanijiet biex rilaxx titoli ġodda Pokémon għall Nintendo Wii u Nintendo 3DS f'xi punt fl-2011. Ebda dettalji oħra ma ġew żvelati [19]. 
Game mechanics 
Main article: Gameplay tal Pokémon 
Starter Pokémon 
Wieħed mill-aspetti konsistenti tal-logħob Pokémon-jifirxu miż Pokémon aħmar u blu fuq il-Game Boy Nintendo lill-Nintendo DS logħob Pokémon Iswed u abjad-hija l-għażla ta 'waħda mit-tliet Pokémon differenti fil-bidu ta' avventuri tal-plejer; dawn it-tliet spiss huma ittikkettjati "Pokémon avvjament". Parteċipanti jistgħu jagħżlu Grass tat-tip, ta 'Nar tat-tip, jew ilma tat-tip. [20] Per eżempju, fil Pokémon aħmar u blu (u reworks rispettivi tagħhom, Pokémon FireRed u Pokémon LeafGreen), l-attur għandu l-għażla tal-bidu ma Bulbasaur, Charmander, jew Squirtle. L-eċċezzjoni għal din ir-regola Pokémon Isfar (remake tal-logħob oriġinali li isegwi l-istorja tal-Anime Pokémon), fejn xi atturi jingħataw Pikachu, ġurdien Pokémon elettriku tat-tip, famuż għall-Mascot tal-franchise midja Pokémon; f'dan il-logħba, madankollu, il-Pokémon tliet istarter mill-Aħmar u Blue jistgħu jinkisbu matul it-tfittxija minn attur wieħed, xi ħaġa li mhix possibbli fi kwalunkwe pagament ieħor tal-franchise. [21] Aspett ieħor konsistenti huwa li rivali tal-plejer se dejjem jagħżlu kif Pokémon bidu tiegħu jew tagħha dik li għandha vantaġġ tip fuq Pokémon tal-plejer. Per eżempju, jekk il-parteċipant fisien ta 'Pokémon Grass tat-tip, il-rivali dejjem se pick-nar tat-tip istarter. Naturalment, l-eċċezzjoni għal din hija għal darb'oħra Pokémon safra, li fiha l-rivali fisien ta 'Eevee, iżda jekk dan Eevee tevolvi fis Jolteon, Vaporeon, jew Flareon hija deċiża mill-attur meta jirbaħ u jitlef l-rivali permezz tal-vjaġġ. 
Pokédex 
The Pokédex huwa mezz elettroniku fittizju dehru fil-video game Pokémon u serje Anime. Fil-logħob, kull meta Pokémon huwa l-ewwel jinqabad, id-data tagħha se jkunu miżjuda lill Pokédex ta 'plejer, imma fl-Anime jew manga, il-Pokédex hija komprensiva elettroniċi referenza enċiklopedija, is-soltu msejħa sabiex tagħti espożizzjoni. "Pokédex" huwa wkoll użat biex jirreferi għal lista ta 'Pokémon, normalment lista ta' Pokémon minn numru. Fil-video games, Trainer Pokémon tinħareġ mezz vojt fil-bidu tal-vjaġġ. A trainer għandu mbagħad tentattiv biex timla l-Pokédex billi jiffaċċja u mill-inqas fil-qosor jikseb kull speċi differenti ta 'Pokémon. A player se jirċievu l-isem u l-immaġni ta 'Pokémon wara jiltaqgħu ma' wieħed li qabel ma kienitx fil-Pokédex, tipikament wara battling qal Pokémon jew fis-selvaġġ jew battalja trainer (bl-eċċezzjonijiet ta 'battalji rabta u battalji tournament, bħal fil- l-Fruntieri Battalja). Fil Pokémon Aħmar u blu, id-data xi Pokémon huwa miżjud ma 'l Pokédex sempliċiment billi viewing-Pokémon, bħal fil-żoo barra tal-Żona Safari. Ukoll, ċerti karattri NPC jistgħu jżidu mal-Pokédex billi jispjegaw liema Pokémon Dehra matul konversazzjoni. Informazzjoni aktar dettaljata hija disponibbli wara l-attur jikseb membru tal-ispeċje, jew permezz jinqabad it-Pokémon fis-selvaġġ, qed jevolvu ta 'Pokémon qabel maqbudin, għat-tfaqqis tal-bajd Pokémon (mill-quddiem tat-tieni ġenerazzjoni), jew permezz ta' kummerċ ma 'ieħor trainer ( la NPC jew player ieħor). Din l-informazzjoni tinkludi tul, piż, speċi tat-tip, u deskrizzjoni qasira tal-Pokémon. Aktar tard verżjonijiet tal-Pokédex ikollha tagħrif aktar dettaljat, bħad-daqs ta 'Pokémon ċerti meta mqabbla mal-karattru player, jew Pokémon jkunu magħżula mill-habitats tagħhom (s'issa, il-karatteristika aħħar huwa biss fil-FireRed u verżjonijiet LeafGreen). L-aktar forom attwali ta 'Pokédex huma kapaċi li jkollha informazzjoni dwar l Pokémon attwalment magħrufa. Il-logħob GameCube, Pokémon Kolossew u Pokémon XD: Gale ta 'dlam, għandhom Assistent Diġitali Pokémon (P ★ DA) li hija simili għall-Pokédex, iżda wkoll jgħidlek liema tipi huma effettivi kontra Pokémon u jagħti deskrizzjoni tal-kapaċitajiet tagħha [. 22] 
F'mezzi oħra 



Irmied Ketchum u Pikachu flimkien fil-episodju pilota, "Pokémon, I Agħżel You!" 
serje Anime 
Main article: Pokémon (Anime) 
Is-serje Anime Pokémon u films huma meta-sensiela ta 'avventuri separata mill-canon li ħafna mill-logħob tal-kompjuter Pokémon jsegwu (bl-eċċezzjoni ta' Pokémon Isfar, logħba bbażata fuq l-laxk trama Anime). Il Anime isegwi l-tfittxija tal-karattru prinċipali, Ash Ketchum [23] (magħrufa bħala Satoshi fil-Ġappun) ta 'Master Pokémon fit-taħriġ, kif hu u grupp żgħir ta' ħbieb [23] jivvjaġġaw madwar id-dinja fittizja ta 'Pokémon flimkien ma Pokémon tagħhom imsieħba. Is-serje oriġinali, bit-titolu Monsters but, jew sempliċiment Pokémon fil-pajjiżi tal-Punent (spiss riferiti bħala Pokémon: Gotta Qabda "Em kollha biex tiddistingwiha mis-serje aktar tard), jibda bl-ewwel jum Irmied bħala trainer Pokémon. ewwel (u firma) Tiegħu Pokémon huwa Pikachu, differenti mill-logħob, fejn biss Bulbasaur, Charmander, jew Squirtle setgħu jiġu magħżula. [24] Is-serje isegwi l-trama tal-logħob oriġinali, Pokémon Aħmar u blu, fir-reġjun ta ' Kanto. Akkumpanjament Irmied fuq vjaġġi tiegħu huma Brock, il-Belt Pewter Gym tal-Leader, u Misty, l-iżgħar tal-sorijiet Leader Gym mill Cerulean Belt. Pokémon: Avventuri fil-Gżejjer Orange ġej avventuri Irmied fil-Gżejjer Orange, post uniku għall-Anime, u jissostitwixxi Brock ma Tracey Sketchit, artist u "watcher Pokémon". Is-serje li jmiss, ibbażata fuq it-tieni ġenerazzjoni ta 'logħob, jinkludu Pokémon: Johto Vjaġġi, Pokémon: Johto Champions League, u Pokémon: Master Quest, wara l-trio oriġinali ta' Ash, Brock, u Misty fir-reġjun Johto tal-Punent. 
Il-Saga tkompli fl Pokémon: Avvanzata Battalja, ibbażata fuq il-logħob tielet ġenerazzjoni. Irmied u l-ivvjaġġar kumpanija li Hoenn, reġjun tan-Nofsinhar fil-Dinja Pokémon. Irmied tieħu dwar ir-rwol ta 'għalliem u parrinu għall trainer Pokémon novizzi jismu' Mejju. brother Max Her takkumpanjahom, u għalkemm ma jkunx trainer, jaf ammonti kbar ta 'informazzjoni handy. Brock (mis-serje oriġinali) malajr qabdiet bi Ash, iżda Misty tkun marret lura għal Cerulean Belt biex tendenza li dmirijiet tagħha bħala mexxej ġinnasju (Misty, flimkien ma 'karattri rikorrenti ieħor, jidher fil-spin-off serje Chronicles Pokémon). Is-serje Battalja Avvanzata tikkonkludi ma 'l Saga Fruntieri Battalja, ibbażata fuq il-verżjoni Emerald u inklużi aspetti ta' FireRed u LeafGreen. Is-serje Ġenerazzjoni Avvanzata ntemmet bl Max jħallu li jittellgħu Pokémon starter tiegħu, u Mejju li jmorru lill-Festival Grand Johto. 
Fis-serje Diamond u Pearl, ibbażata fuq il-logħob raba 'ġenerazzjoni, Ash, Brock, u ħbieb ġodda, ta' koordinatur Pokémon jaspiraw jismu Dawn vvjaġġa matul ir-reġjun ta Sinnoh. Fl-aħħar tas-serje, Irmied u Brock lura lill-reġjun lokali tagħhom fejn Brock bdew isegwu ħolma newfound tiegħu li ssir tabib Pokémon innifsu. 
Monsters but:! Jixtieq Best, ibbażata fuq il-logħob ħames ġenerazzjoni, Pokémon iswed u abjad, huwa l-pagament ġodda tal-serje Anime Pokémon mxandra biss Ġappun u l-Istati Uniti. Hija karatteristiċi Irmied u Pikachu jivvjaġġaw permezz tal-reġjun il-ġdid ta 'Unova (Isshu fil-Ġappun) matul iż-żewġ kumpanji ġodda, l-Iris u Cilan (Dent fil-Ġappun). 
Minbarra l-serje TV, tlettax-films Pokémon saru, ma 'par ta' films fil-making. bonusijiet collectible, bħal karti kummerċjali promozzjonali, ġew disponibbli ma 'wħud mill-films. 
Films 
dati ta 'ħruġ Minħabba huma l-dati oriġinali rilaxx Ġappuniż. 
Pokémon: Il-film-Ewwel (1998) 
Pokémon: Il-film 2000 (1999) 
Pokémon 3: Il-film (2000) 
4ever Pokémon (2001) 
Pokémon Eroj (2002) 
Pokémon: Maker Wish Jirachi (2003) 
Pokémon: Destiny Deoxys (2004) 
Pokémon: Lucario u l-Misteru ta 'Mew (2005) 
Ranger Pokémon u l-Tempju tal-Baħar (2006) 
Pokémon: Il-Bidu tal Darkrai (2007) 
Pokémon: Giratina u l-Warrior Sky (2008) 
Pokémon: Arceus u l-Jewel tal-Ħajja (2009) 
Pokémon: Zoroark: Kaptan tal illusions (2010) 
But Monsters Jixtieq Best! Victini u l-Eroj Iswed: Zekrom u Victini u l-Eroj Abjad: Reshiram (2011) 
Soundtracks 
Kien hemm diversi CDs Pokémon li ġew rilaxxati fl-Amerika, ħafna minnhom flimkien ma 'l-rilaxxi teatrali tal-films ewwel Pokémon tlieta. Dawn il-ħarġiet kienu komuni sa l-2001 tard. On March 27, 2007, CD-għaxar anniversarju kien rilaxxat li fihom 18 binarji mill-dub Ingliż, dan kien l-ewwel ħruġ bl-Ingliż fuq aktar minn ħames snin. Soundtracks ta 'l-feature films Pokémon ġew rilaxxati fl-Ġappun kull sena flimkien mal-rilaxxi teatrali. 
Sena Titolu 
Ġunju 29, 1999 [25] Pokémon 2.B.A. Master 
9 NOV 1999 [26] Pokémon: Il-film-Ewwel 
8 Frar, 2000 Pokémon Dinja 
9 Mejju, 2000 Pokémon: Il-film Ewwel Score Oriġinali Picture Mozzjoni 
18 Lulju, 2000 Pokémon: Il-film 2000 
2000 Pokémon: Il-film 2000 Punteġġ Oriġinali Picture Mozzjoni 
23 Jan 2001 Totally Pokémon 
April 3, 2001 Pokémon 3: Il-Soundtrack Ultimate 
9 Ottubru, 2001 Pokémon Milied Bash 
Mar 27, 2007 Pokémon X 
Pokémon Trading Card Game 
Main article: Pokémon Trading Card Game 


Palkia, il-spacial Pokémon Trading Karta karta Game mill Pokémon dG Diamond u Pearl 
Pokémon Trading Card Game hija logħba tal-karti collectible bil-għan simili għall-battalja Pokémon fis-serje video game. Parteċipanti jużaw kards Pokémon, ma saħħiet individwali u n-nuqqasijiet, f'attentat biex jegħleb avversarju tagħhom bi "iħabbtu" kards Pokémon tiegħu jew tagħha. [27] L-ewwel logħba kienet ippubblikata fl-Amerika mill wizards tal-Kosta fl-1999. [28 ] Madankollu, bl-rilaxx ta 'Pokémon Ruby u Sapphire Game Boy Advance video games, Il-Kumpannija Pokémon ħa lura l-logħob tal-karti mill wizards tal-Kosta u bdiet tippubblika l-karti nfushom. [28] L-espansjoni expedition ippreżenta r-Pokémon e Trading Card logħba, fejn il-karti (għall-parti l-kbira) kinux kompatibbli mal-Nintendo e-Reader. Nintendo titwaqqaf il-produzzjoni tagħha ta 'karti ta' e-Reader kompatibbli mar-rilaxx ta EX FireRed & LeafGreen. Fl-1998, Nintendo rilaxxati Game Boy verżjoni Kulur tal-logħob tal-karti tal-kummerċ fil-Ġappun; Pokémon Trading Card Game kien sussegwentement rilaxxati lill-Istati Uniti u l-Ewropa fl-2000. Il-logħba inklużi karti diġitali verżjonijiet mis-sett oriġinali tal-kards u l-ewwel żewġ espansjonijiet (Ġungla u Fossili), kif ukoll diversi karti ta esklussiva għal-logħba. A Sequel Ġappun esklussiva kien rilaxxat fl-2001 [29].
Manga 
Main article: Pokémon (manga) 
Hemm diversi manga Pokémon serje, erba 'minnhom kienu rilaxxati bl-Ingliż mill Viz Media, u sebgħa minnhom rilaxxati bl-Ingliż mill Chuang Yi. Il manga differenti ħafna mill-logħob tal-kompjuter u l-cartoons f'dak l-ħarrieġa, għalkemm frowned fuq, kienu kapaċi li joqtlu Pokémon-opponenti. 
Manga rilaxxati bl-Ingliż 
Il Tale elettriċi ta 'Pikachu (aka Dengeki Pikachu), manga shonen maħluqa mill Toshihiro Ono. Din ġiet maqsuma f'erba tankōbon, kull wieħed mogħtija f'titolu separat fl-Amerika ta 'Fuq u l-Ingliż verżjonijiet Singapor: Il Tale elettriċi ta' Pikachu, Pikachu Xokkijiet Lura, Electric Pikachu Boogaloo, u Up Surf's, Pikachu. Is-serje hija bbażata fuq-Anime laxk. 
Pokémon Avventuri (Monsters but SPEĊJALI fil-Ġappun), manga shonen bbażata fuq il-logħob video. 
Maġika Pokémon Vjaġġ (aka but Monsters PiPiPi Avventuri ★), manga shōjo 
Tiltaqa Pikachu l-Istampa (stil komiks gazzetta, mhux rilaxxat mill Chuang Yi) 
Irmied & Pikachu (aka Satoshi li Pikachu, mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon Gold & Silver (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon Ruby-żaffir u Pokémon Monsters Pocket (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon: Jirachi Wish Maker (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon: Deoxys Destiny (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon: Lucario u l-Misteru ta 'Mew (l-adattament tielet movie għall-komiks) 
Diamond Pokémon u Adventure Pearl! 
Manga m'għandhomx jinħelsu bl-Ingliż 
Pokémon Karta ni Natta Riattivazzjoni (Kif sirt Card Pokémon) mill Kagemaru Himeno, artist għall-dG. Hemm sitt volumi u kull jinkludi karta promozzjonali speċjali. L-istejjer tell-tales tal-art wara xi karti Himeno's. 
Pokémon Get ze aa! mill Miho Asada 
Monsters Pocket chamo-chamo ★ Pretty ♪ mill Yumi Tsukirino, li ukoll għamlu maġika Pokémon Vjaġġ. 
Master Card Pokémon 
Monsters but Emerald magħżula!! Fruntiera Battalja mill Shigekatsu Ihara 
Monsters Pocket Zensho mill Nakamura Satomi 
Kritika u kontroversja 

Moralità 
Pokémon ġiet ikkritikata mill xi Kristjani, il-Lhud, u l-Musulmani. tħassib Christian fuq Pokémon jkunu primarjament indirizzati okkult perċepit u temi vjolenti kif ukoll il-kunċett ta '"evoluzzjoni Pokémon" (li xi jirrelataw għall-teorija ta' evoluzzjoni), li huwa qal li jmorru kontra l-kont ħolqien Bibliċi fil-Ġenesi, [30], li il-maġġoranza tal Ġappuniż, ma jeħel mal-Kristjaneżmu, ma nemminx pulzieri [31] [32] Il-Vatikan, madankollu, jgħid li l-kummerċ Pokémon card game u video games huma "sħiħa ta 'immaġinazzjoni inventiv" u jkollu l-ebda "ta ħsara morali effetti sekondarji ". [33] Fir-Renju Unit, il-" Christian Power Cards "logħba kienet introdotta fl-1999 minn David Tate li ddikjara," Xi nies m'humiex kuntenti bil Pokémon u jridu alternattiva, oħrajn biss trid logħob Christian. " Il-logħba kienet simili għall-dG Pokémon iżda jintużaw figuri Bibliċi. [34] Fl-1999, Nintendo waqqfu mill-fabbrikazzjoni-verżjoni Ġappuniż tal-"Koga's Ninja Trick" kummerċ karta għaliex mpinġi swastika lemini, simbolu tradizzjonalment Buddisti bl-ebda konnotazzjoni negattiva. [35] Il-Lhud drittijiet ċivili grupp ta 'Kontra l-inġurja League ilmentat minħabba li l-simbolu huwa l-inverżjoni ta' swastika, li huwa meqjus bħala offensiv għat-poplu Lhudi. Il-kards kienu intenzjonati għall-bejgħ fil-Ġappun, iżda l-popolarità ta 'Pokémon wasslu għal importazzjoni fil lill-Istati Uniti bl-approvazzjoni minn Nintendo. Il-Lega Anti-inġurja mifhum li s-simbolu kwistjoni ma kienx intiż sabiex joffendu u rrikonoxxew il-sensittività li Nintendo wera billi jitneħħa l-prodott. [36] Fl-2001, Għarabja Sawdita pprojbiti logħob Pokémon u karti, li jallega li l-konċessjoni promossi Zionism billi tintwera l- Istilla ta 'David fil-karti tal-kummerċ, u logħob involuti, li huwa fi ksur ta' duttrina Musulmani. [37] [38] Pokémon ġie akkużat promozzjoni materialism. [39] Fl-1999, żewġ subien disa 'sena mħarrek Nintendo minħabba huma qalu l-Pokémon Trading Card Game kkawżati logħob problematiku tagħhom [40]. 
Saħħa 
Main article: Dennō Senshi Porygon 
Fis-16 Diċembru, 1997, aktar minn 635 tfal Ġappuniżi kienu ammessi għal sptarijiet attakki epilettiċi. Ġie determinat l-aċċessjonijiet kienu kkawżati minn jaraw episodju ta 'Pokémon "Porygon Senshi Dennō", (l-aktar komunement tradotti "Electric Suldat Porygon", istaġun 1, episodju 38); bħala riżultat, dan l-episodju ma ġiex imxandra peress. F'dan il-episodju partikolari, kien hemm splużjonijiet bright bil malajr jalterna mudelli kulur blu u aħmar. [41] Kien determinat fir-riċerka sussegwenti li dawn l-effetti tad-dawl strobing jikkawżaw xi individwi li jkollhom attakki epileptiċi, anki jekk il-persuna kellha l-ebda storja preċedenti ta 'epilessija . [42] Dan l-inċident huwa l-fokus aktar komuni ta 'parodies Pokémon relatati mal-midja oħra, u kien lampooned mill-episodju Simpsons "Tletin minuta fuq Tokyo" [43] u n-Nofsinhar episodju Park "Chinpokomon", [44] fost l-oħrajn . 
Monster fil-but Tiegħi 
F'Marzu 2000, Morrison Divertiment Grupp, żviluppatur ġugarell żgħira bbażata fuq Manhattan Beach, California, mħarrka Nintendo fuq talbiet li Pokémon kisret waħdu "Monster fil-but" My karattri. A imħallef iddeċieda ma kien hemm ebda ksur hekk Morrison appellat-deċiżjoni f'Novembru 2001. [45] 
influwenza Kulturali 



Kollha Airways Nippon Boeing 747-400 ab'kuluri Pokémon, u iddabbjati Jet Pokémon. 


Meitetsu 2200 serje ferrovija Giratina & Shaymin 


Shinkansen E3 ferrovija Serje fl Pokémon ab'kuluri 
Pokémon, bħala rappreżentanza popolari, bla dubju ħallew marka tagħha fuq il-kultura pop. Il-karattri Pokémon stess għandhom isiru ikoni kultura pop; eżempji jinkludu żewġ blalen differenti Pikachu in Parade the Macys Thanksgiving Day, Ġettijiet Pokémon operati minn kollha Airways Nippon, eluf ta 'oġġetti merkanzija, u theme park fil Nagoya, il-Ġappun fl-2005 u Taipei fl-2006 . Pokémon deher ukoll fuq il-qoxra tal-Ħin rivista Istati Uniti fl-1999. L Comedy juru Ċentrali Drawn Together għandu karattru jismu Lipp-Lipp li huwa parodija dirett ta 'Pikachu. [46] turi oħra Bosta bħal reboot, The Simpsons, South Park, L-Avventuri ta' Billy Grima & Mandy, Robot Chicken, kollha Imkabbra Up! u Johnny Test għamlu referenzi u spoofs ta 'Pokémon, fost serje oħra. Pokémon kienet ukoll tidher fuq VH1's I Love-snin 90: Parti Deux. A juru azzjoni live imsejħa Pokémon Live! daret l-Istati Uniti fl-2000 tard. Hija kienet ibbażata fuq-Anime Pokémon popolari, iżda kellhom xi żbalji kontinwità relatati magħha. Jim biċċier tikkwota Pokémon bħala wieħed mill-inspirations għas-serje Alera Codex ta 'novelli. 
F'Novembru 2001, Nintendo bdiet taħżen imsejjaħ iċ-Ċentru Pokémon fi New York, fi New York Rockefeller Center, [47] modeled wara l-żewġ imħażen oħrajn Center Pokémon f'Tokjo u Osaka u msemmi wara diskontinwi tal-serje videogame; Ċentri Pokémon huma bini fittizju fejn Trainers jieħdu Pokémon midruba tagħhom li tkun fieqet wara ġlieda kontra. [48] Il-maħżen jinbiegħu merkanzija Pokémon fuq total ta 'żewġ sulari, ma' oġġetti li jvarjaw minn qomos collectible li plushies mimli Pokémon. [49] Il-maħżen ukoll dehru Pokémon jqassam Magni li fih players jqiegħdu logħba tagħhom li jirċievu l-bajd ta 'Pokémon li qed tingħata fil-ħin. Il-maħżen kellu wkoll tabelli li kienu miftuħa għall-plejers tal-Pokémon Trading Card Game li duel xulxin jew impjegat. Il-maħżen ingħalaq u sostitwit bl-Aħżen Dinjija Nintendo fuq Mejju 14, 2005. [50] 
Joseph Jay Tobin theorizes li s-suċċess tal-franchise kien prinċipalment minħabba l-lista twila ta 'ismijiet li seta' jitgħallem mill-tfal u mtennija fil gruppi ta 'pari tagħhom. L-univers fittizju rikk li ħafna ta 'opportunitajiet għal diskussjoni u d-dimostrazzjoni ta' għarfien fil quddiem sħabhom. Fil-verżjoni Franċiża Nintendo ħadet ħsieb li jittraduċu l-isem tal-kreaturi sabiex ikunu riflessi l-kultura Franċiża u l-lingwa. Fil-każijiet kollha l-ismijiet tal-kreaturi kienu marbuta ma 'karatteristiċi tagħha, li konverġenti mal-twemmin tat-tfal li l-ismijiet jkollha s-setgħa simboliku. Tfal tista 'pick Pokémon favoriti tagħhom u jaffermaw l-individwalità tagħhom filwaqt li fl-istess ħin jaffermaw konformità tagħhom mal-valuri tal-grupp, u huma jistgħu jiddistingwu ruħhom minn tfal oħra billi afferma dak li xtaqu u dak li ma kinux simili minn kull kapitolu. Pokémon kisbu popolarità peress li tipprovdi għal sens ta 'identità għal varjetà wiesgħa ta' tfal, u mitlufa malajr meta ħafna ta 'dawk it-tfal sabet li l-gruppi ta' identità kienu kbar wisq u mfittxija għal identitajiet li kienet tiddistingwiha fi gruppi iżgħar. [51] 
F'Diċembru 2009, "profil Pokémon stampa xahar" fuq popolari soċjali websajt netwerking Facebook beda, b'aktar minn 100,000 (skond xi stimi) utenti Facebook jinbidlu l-immaġini murija fuq webpages profil tagħhom għal dak ta 'Pokémon favoriti. [Editja] Fl-2010 , aktar minn 252,000 nies wieġbu bħala "jattendu", jew li jieħdu sehem fil, il-każ, mill-inqas darbtejn fis-sena preċedenti. [52] 
istorja Pokémon's tkun ġiet immarkata fil-ħin minn rivalità mal-franchise midja Digimon li debuted fi żmien simili. Deskritti bħala "" mon "l-oħra" mill IGN's Juan Castro, Digimon ma bbenefikatx livell Pokémon ta 'popolarità internazzjonali jew is-suċċess, iżda żammet fanbase dedikata. [53] IGN's Lucas M. Thomas iddikjara li Pokémon huwa Digimon's "kompetizzjoni kontinwa u "paragun, tattribwixxi suċċess relattiv 'l-ewwel s-sempliċità tal mekkanik evoluzzjoni tagħha għall-kuntrarju Digivolution. [54] It-tnejn ġew innotati għall xebh kunċettwali u stilistiċi minn sorsi bħal GameZone. [55] A dibattitu fost il-partitarji teżisti fuq liema il-frankiġji żewġ ġiet l-ewwel [56] Fil actuality, il-midja Pokémon ewwel, Pokémon Aħmar u Paper, ġew rilaxxati inizjalment Frar 27, 1996;. [57] billi l-annimali domestiċi Digimon virtwali ġew rilaxxati fuq 26 Ġunju, 1997. 
Ara wkoll 

Pokémon portal 
Pokémon ġenerali 
Lista ta 'Pokémon 
Lista ta 'karattri Pokémon 
Pokémon reġjuni 
Books 
Pokémon (manga) 
Lista ta 'kapitoli Pokémon 
Logħob 
Gameplay ta 'Pokémon 
Lista tal-video games Pokémon 
Pokémon (serje video game) 
Televiżjoni 
episodji Pokémon jitneħħa mill-rotazzjoni 
Lista ta 'episodji Pokémon 
Pokémon (Anime) 
Referenzi 

Books 
Tobin, Joseph, ed. Adventure Globali Pikachu's: Il-Bidu u Fall ta Pokémon. Università Duka Press., Frar, 2004. ISBN 0-8223-3287-6 
Noti 
^ Sora Ltd. Smash Super Bros Brawl. (Nintendo). Wii. (9 Marzu, 2008) "(dialog announcer wara l-Trainer karattru Pokémon huwa magħżul (vuċi aġixxa))" 
^ Boyes, Emma (10 Jan 2007). "Ismijiet karta UK frankiġji aqwa logħba". GameSpot. UK GameSpot. Miġjub 26 Frar, 2007. 
^ "Pokémon retrospettivi 10-Sena". IGN. Awissu Miġjub 19, 2009. 
Nintendo ^ (Mejju 29, 2010). "Pokémon Iswed Verżjoni u Pokémon White Verżjoni għall-Nintendo DS ġejjin għall-Ewropa fir-Rebbiegħa 2011". Stqarrija għall-istampa. Miġjub 28 Mejju, 2010. 
Swider ^, Matt. "Il-Pokedex Serje Pokémon @ Gaming Target". Gaming Target. Gaming Target. Miġjub 28 Frar, 2007. 
"Moves Pokémon USA Liċenzjar Fil-House" ^, Gamasutra. 
^ "" Il-Freak Game Ultimate: Intervista ma Satoshi Tajiri "..... Ħin Nov 22, 1999 Archived mill-oriġinali fuq Mar 14, 2005 Miġjub Mejju 22, 2010", TimeAsia (Waybacked). 
^ MacDonald, Mark; Brokaw, Brian; Douglas J.;; Arnold Elies, Mark. Gwida Trainer Pokémon's. Sandwich Gżejjer Publishing, 1999. ISBN 0-439-15404-9. (Pg73) 
^ "Pokémon Paper Info dwar GameFAQs" gamefaqs.com. Frar Miġjub 23, 2007. 
^ Lucas M. Thomas (April 4, 2007). "Il-Countdown to Diamond u Pearl, Parti 4". IGN. Ġunju Miġjub 29, 2008. 
^ "Cubed3 Pokémon Battalja Rivoluzzjoni Ikkonfermat għall Wii" u dalwaqt Pokémon Mystery Dungeon 2: Dlam Esplorazzjoni Team, u l-Ħin Esplorazzjoni Tim Cubed3.com. Ġunju Miġjub 7, 2006. 
"^" ポケット モンスター "シリーズ 最新 作 2009 年 秋 DS ニンテンドー で 発売 決定!" (Fil-Ġappuniż). Nintendo. Miġjub 8 Mejju, 2009. 
^ "『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト | ポケットモンスターオフィシャルサイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). April Miġjub 9, 2010. 
^ "『 』ポケット モンスター シリーズ 完全 新作 2010 年内 発売 に 向け て 開発 中 |! ゲーム 関連 | ニュース | ポケットモンスターオフィシャルサイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). Jan 29, 2010. Miġjub 29 Jannar, 2010. 
Ashcraft ^ Brian (Jan 28, 2010). "" Kompletament ġdida "Pokémon Serje Coming Dan Sena -" Kotaku - Il-Ġappun. Kotaku. Miġjub 29 Jannar, 2010. 
^ "商品 情报 |『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト". Ġunju Miġjub 27, 2010. 
^ "C ギア |『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). Nintendo. Ġunju Miġjub 28, 2010. 
^ "Web で 広がる 遊び |『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). Nintendo. Ġunju Miġjub 28, 2010. 
^ [1] 
^ Pokémon Ruby reviżjoni (paġna 1) Gamespy.com. Miġjub 30 Mejju, 2006. 
Pokémon ^ Isfar Ign.com Reviżjoni Kritika. Marzu Miġjub 27, 2006. 
^ Uffiċjali Pokémon Xenarju Gwida Diamond u verżjoni Pearl p. 30-31 
^ A Psypokes.com b Pokémon ħarsa ġenerali anime. Miġjub 25 MEJJU, 2006. 
Pokémon ^ 10 Anniversarju, Vol. 1 - Pikachu, Video Viz, Ġunju 6, 2006.. ASIN B000F4PDE4 
^ "Pokémon Soundtrack Master 2.B.A. CD". Miġjub 18 Lul 2008. 
^ "Pokémon: Il-Soundtrack film Ewwel CD". Miġjub 18 Lul 2008. 
^ "Pokémon Trading Card Game" Kif play "gwida". Arkivjati mill-oriġinal 22 ta 'Mejju, 2007. Pokémon-tcg.com. Miġjub 3 Lul 2006. 
ab ^ Pokémon Trading Card Game News; "Ruby Pokémon & Releases Sapphire dG" Wizards.com. Miġjub 3 Lul 2006. 
^ "Pokémon GB2 Karta info fuq GameFAQs". Ġunju Miġjub 8, 2008. 
Moxt ^, Thomas A. Pokémon: Il-film (1999) Proġett Azzjoni kura tat-tfal:. 1999 
^ "Reliġjon-Ġappun u l-Filosofija (Shinto, Buddhism Kristjaneżmu, Reliġjon fil-Ġappun Illum)". Asianinfo.org. Miġjub Mejju 21, 2010. 
Reliġjon ^ fil-Ġappun 
Silverman ^, Stephen M. Pokémon Gets Reliġjon. Nies 
Pokémon ^ trumped mill qaddisin but. BBC: 27 Ġun 2000. 
^ "Koga's Ninja Trick". Bulbapedia. Awissu Miġjub 10, 2010. 
^ Fitzgerald, Jim (3 Diċ 1999). "" Swastika "karta Pokémon niżel". Ħad Chicago-Times. Arkivjati mill-oriġinal 11 ta 'Diċembru, 2007. 
^ "Projbizzjonijiet Għarabja Pokémon". CNN. Marzu 26, 2001. Arkivjati mill-oriġinal ta 'Jannar 18, 2008. 
^ "Għarabja Sawdita projbizzjonijiet Pokémon". BBC News. Marzu 26, 2001. Miġjub 13 Frar, 2009. 
^ Ramlow, Todd R. Pokémon, jew minflok, but Flus. Popmatters: 2000 
Crowley ^, Kieran. "Lawsuit Slams Pokémon Fir Bet Bad għall Kids Dipendenti". Arkivjati mill-oriġinali fuq 22 Ottubru, 2000 .. New Post York: Ottubru 1999 
^ Pokémon pakketti punch. Miġjub Jan 7, 2007. 
"^" Tibdil Color TV Cartoons Cause Aċċessjonijiet ". Archived mill-oriġinal ta 'Novembru 8, 2004.", ScienceDaily (Waybacked). 
^ "Tletin Minuti Matul Tokyo". L-Arkivju Simpsons. Miġjub 16 Lulju, 2008. 
^ "South Park Tmur Globali: Qari Ġappun fl-Pokémon". Università ta 'Auckland. Settembru Miġjub 30, 2008. 
Bronstad ^, Amanda (12 Novembru, 2001). "Suit Ditta Ġugarelli Se Appell" but Monster ". Los Angeles Ġurnal Negozju (FindArticles.com). Arkivjati mill-oriġinal fuq 15 Ottubru, 2007. Settembru Miġjub 1, 2008. 
^ "Pokémon Avvistamenti u RIP-offs". Ġunju Miġjub 29, 2008. 
Ftuħ ^ Data ta 'Store 
Informazzjoni ^ fuq il-Aħżen 
Page ^ Site Tour 
^ Manhattan Ħajja Page Fuq Aħżen Archived mill-beta Magni Wayback. 
Joseph ^ Jay Tobin (2004). avventura globali Pikachu: il-żieda u tnaqqis ta Pokémon. University Press Duka. ISBN 0822332876, 9780822332879. 
^ "Pokémon Profile Picture Xahar". Facebook. 2010. Diċembru Miġjub 5, 2010. 
Castro ^, Juan (20 Mejju, 2005). "E3 2005: Digimon Dinja" 4. IGN. April Miġjub 4, 2010. 
^ Thomas, Lucas M. (21 Awissu, 2009). "Evviva & Dmugħ: DS tal-ġlieda kontra Logħob". IGN. April Miġjub 4, 2010. 
Bedigian ^, Louis (Lulju 12, 2002). "Dinja Digimon 3 Reviżjoni". GameZone. Miġjub 1 Mejju, 2010. 
^ DeVries, Jack (Nov 22, 2006). "Digimon Dinja DS Reviżjoni". IGN. Miġjub 8 Mejju, 2010. 
"Logħob Relatati" ^. GameSpot. Miġjub 8 Mejju, 2010. 
Links esterni 

Wikikwota għandha kollezzjoni ta 'kwotazzjonijiet relatati ma': Pokémon 
Look up Pokémon fil Wikizzjunarju, il-ħielsa dizzjunarju. 
Wikimedia Commons għandha multimedjali relatati ma ': Pokémon 
JP Official Website ta 'Pokémon (Ġappuniż) 
Uffiċjali tal-US Website ta 'Pokémon 
Renju Unit Official Website ta 'Pokémon 
Uffiċjali tal-US Website ta 'Game Pokémon Karta Trading 
Bulbapedia, l-enċiklopedija Pokémon 
[] Juru ° V d ePokémon · mill Satoshi Tajiri u Ken Sugimori 
[] Juru ° V eNintendo d frankiġji · 

Kategoriji: 1996 introduzzjonijiet | Midja franchises | Pokémon | Ġugarelli ta 'l-1990 | kontroversji Video game | Ġugarelli ta' l-2000ijiet | Ġugarelli ta 'l-2010s 
Idħol / Oħloq istorja sourceView accountArticleDiscussionReadView 

Paġna prinċipali 
Werrej 
kontenut Dehru 
Ġrajjiet kurrenti 
Random artikolu 
Biex jiddonaw Wikipedija 
Interazzjoni 
Għajnuna 
Dwar Wikipedija 
Komunità portal 
It-tibdiliet reċenti 
Kuntatt Wikipedija 
Toolbox 
Stampa / esportazzjoni 
Lingwi 
Afrikaans 
العربية 
বাংলা 
Bosanski 
Brezhoneg 
Български 
Català 
Cebuano 
Český 
Cymraeg 
Dansk 
Deutsch 
Ελληνικά 
Español 
Esperanto 
فارسی 
Français 
Frysk 
Gaeilge 
Galego 
한국어 
Hawai `i 
हिन्दी 
Hrvatski 
Bahasa Indonesia 
Interlingua 
Íslenska 
Italiano 
עברית 
Basa Jawa 
Latina 
Latviešu 
Lietuvių 
Magyar 
Bahasa Melayu 
Nederlands 
日本语 
‪ Norsk (bokmål) ‬ 
‪ Norsk (nynorsk) ‬ 
O'zbek 
Polski 
Português 
Română 
Русский 
Саха тыла 
Shqip 
Sempliċi Ingliż 
Slovenčina 
Slovenščina 
Soomaaliga 
Српски / Srpski 
Basa Sunda 
Suomi 
Svenska 
Tagalog 
தமிழ் 
ไทย 
Türkçe 
Українська 
Tiếng Vjet 
文言 
粤语 
中文 
Din il-paġna kienet modifikata l-aħħar fl-20 t'April 2011 17:43. 
It-test hu disponibbli taħt il-Creative Commons Attribution ShareAlike-License; termini addizzjonali jistgħu japplikaw. Ara Termini ta 'użu għal aktar dettalji. 
Wikipedija ® hija trademark reġistrata tal-Fondazzjoni Wikimedia, Inc, organizzazzjoni non-profitt. 
Ikkuntattjana
New! Click the words above to view alterna


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

SPAM


----------



## ars25 (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## bowser (Apr 30, 2011)

After reading through the last nine pages all I can say is:



Spoiler



IMA GONNA KILL THA BASTRD THAT INVENTED COPY-PASTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 3, 2011)

Spoiler: spam











thast all i need to say


----------



## Sausage Head (May 3, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3606547:date=Apr 23 2011, 01:50 PM:name=AlanJohn)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(AlanJohn @ Apr 23 2011, 01:50 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3606547"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Sausahe Gead
Minn Wikipedija, l-enċiklopedija ħielsa 
Għal użi oħra, ara Pokémon (diżambigwazzjoni). 
"But Monsters" redirects hawn. Għall-franchise midja mhux relatati, ara Monster fil-but tiegħi. 


Il-logo uffiċjali ta 'Pokémon, il-varjant Ingliża tal-Monsutā Poketto oriġinali Ġappuniż 
Pokémon (ポケモン Pokémon, pronunzja Ingliża:? / Poʊkeɪmɒn / Poh-Kay MON [1]) huwa franchise midja ppubblikati u proprjetà tal-video kumpannija logħba Nintendo u maħluqa minn Satoshi Tajiri fl-1996. Oriġinarjament rilaxxata bħala par interlinkable Game Boy video-irwol-logħob żviluppat mill Game Freak, Pokémon Saret it-tieni l-aktar suċċess u l-qligħ video game-midja bbażati fuq franchise fid-dinja, wara biss serje Nintendo Mario stess. [2] Pokémon proprjetajiet sadanittant ġew merchandised fi, Anime manga, karti tal-kummerċ, ġugarelli, kotba, u medja oħrajn. Il-franchise ċċelebrat l-għaxar anniversarju tagħha fl-2006, [3], u kif tat-28 ta 'Mejju 2010, il-bejgħ kumulattiv tal-logħob tal-kompjuter (inkluż dar console verżjonijiet, bħall-"Pikachu" Nintendo 64) laħqu aktar minn 200 miljun kopja. [4 ] 
L-isem Pokémon huwa l-kontrazzjoni tal-Romanized Monsters marka Ġappuniża Pocket (ポケット モンスター Poketto Monsutā?), [5] kif kontrazzjonijiet bħal dawn huma pjuttost komuni fil-Ġappun. It-terminu "Pokémon", minbarra li jirreferu għall-franchise Pokémon stess, ukoll kollettivament tirreferi għall-ispeċi 649 fittizju li għamlu apparenza fil-midja bħala Pokémon tar-rilaxx tal-logħba role-playing Pokémon (RPG) għall-Nintendo DS, Pokémon iswed u abjad. Bħall-ċriev kliem u nagħaġ, il-kelma "Pokémon" huwa identiku kemm fil-singular u plural, kif huwa kull isem l-ispeċi individwali; fil-qosor, huwa grammatikament korrett li jingħad kemm "wieħed Pokémon" u "Pokémon ħafna" kif ukoll "wieħed Pikachu" u "ħafna Pikachu". F'Novembru 2005, 4Kids Entertainment, li kienet immexxija-liċenzjar relatati mhux logħba ta 'Pokémon, ħabbar li kien miftiehem ma jġeddidx il-ftehim tar-rappreżentazzjoni Pokémon. Pokémon USA Inc (issa l-International Company Pokémon), kumpannija sussidjarja tal-Ġappun's Pokémon Co, issa tissorvelja kollha liċenzjar Pokémon barra l-Asja [6]. 
Werrej [hide] 
1 Kunċett 
2 logħob Video 
2.1 Ġenerazzjonijiet 
2.2 mechanics Game 
2.2.1 Starter Pokémon 
2.2.2 Pokédex 
3 midja Fil-oħra 
3.1 serje Anime 
3.2 Films 
3.3 Soundtracks 
3.4 Pokémon Trading Card Game 
3.5 Manga 
4 Kritika u kontroversja 
4.1 Moralità 
4.2 Saħħa 
4.3 Monster fil-but Tiegħi 
5 influwenza Kulturali 
6 Ara wkoll 
7 Referenzi 
8 Ħoloq esterni 
Kunċett 

Il-kunċett ta 'l-univers Pokémon, kemm fil-logħob tal-kompjuter u d-dinja fittizju ġenerali ta' Pokémon, jirriżulta mill-passatemp ta 'ġbir insetti, pastime popolari li Pokémon direttur eżekuttiv Satoshi Tajiri-Oniwa jgawdu bħala wild [7]. Parteċipanti tal- logħob huma nominati bħala Trainers Pokémon, u ż-żewġ għanijiet ġenerali (fil-logħob Pokémon aktar) għal Min Iħarreġ bħal dawn huma: biex jitlesta l-Pokédex billi tiġbor kollha tal-ispeċje Pokémon disponibbli misjuba fir-reġjun fittizju meta din il-logħba ssir; u li jħarreġ tim ta 'Pokémon qawwija minn dawk li qabad biex jikkompetu kontra timijiet proprjetà Trainers oħra, u eventwalment issir il-Trainer qawwi, il-Master Pokémon. Dawn it-temi tal-ġbir, it-taħriġ, u battling huma preżenti fi kważi kull verżjoni tal-franchise Pokémon, inkluż il-video games, is-serje anime manga, u l-Pokémon Trading Card Game. 
Fil incarnations aktar ta 'l-univers Pokémon fittizju, Trainer li jiltaqa' ma 'Pokémon selvaġġi huwa kapaċi li jaqbdu l-Pokémon minn jitfa' ddisinjati apposta, massa-produċibbli għodda sferiċi tissejjaħ Ball poke fiha. Jekk il-Pokémon huwa kapaċi li jaħarbu l-konfini tal-Ball poke, huwa meqjus uffiċjalment li jkun taħt il-pussess ta 'dik Trainer. Wara, se jobdu xi kmandi tagħha kaptan ġdida, sakemm l-Trainer juri tali nuqqas ta 'esperjenza li l-Pokémon kien pjuttost iwassal taġixxi fuq inizjattiva tagħha. Trainers jistgħu jibagħtu kwalunkwe Pokémon tagħhom għall-pagi battalji mhux letali kontra Pokémon oħra; jekk il-Pokémon konfliġġenti huwa selvaġġi, il-Trainer jista 'qbid li ma Pokémon a Ball poke, żieda tiegħu jew ġbir tagħha ta' kreaturi. Pokémon diġa proprjetà tal Trainers oħra ma jistgħux jiġu maqbuda, minbarra taħt ċirkostanzi speċjali ċertu logħob. Jekk Pokémon kompletament telfiet opponent fil-battalja sabiex il-avversarju huwa knocked out (jiġifieri, "faints"), il-rebbieħa Pokémon qligħ esperjenza u jista 'livell up. Meta twittija, l-istatistika l-Pokémon's ("stats") ta 'battling żieda ta' kapaċità, bħal Attakk u Veloċità. Minn żmien għal żmien il-Pokémon tista 'titgħallem ukoll jiċċaqlaq ġodda, li huma tekniki wżati fil-battalja. Barra minn hekk, ħafna speċi ta 'Pokémon jippossjedi l-ħila li jgħaddu minn forma ta' metamorfożi u tittrasforma fi speċi simili iżda aktar b'saħħitha ta 'Pokémon, evoluzzjoni proċess imsejjaħ. 
Fis-serje ewlenin, li kull logħba uniku player modalità jeħtieġ li l-Trainer li jqajmu tim ta 'Pokémon biex jegħleb ħafna mhux player karattru (NPC) Persuni li jħarrġu u Pokémon tagħhom. Kull logħba jistipula l-passaġġ kemmxejn lineari permezz ta 'reġjun speċifiku tad-dinja Pokémon għall-Trainer li vjaġġ permezz, tlestija avvenimenti u battling avversarji tul it-triq. Kull logħba karatteristiċi tmien Trainers speċjalment qawwija, imsemmija bħala Mexxejja Gym, li l-Trainer għandu telfa sabiex isir progress. Bħala premju, il-Trainer tirċievi Badge Gym, u ladarba kollha badges tmien huma miġbura, li Trainer huwa eliġibbli biex jikkontestaw-reġjun Pokémon League, fejn erba 'trejners immens talent (imsemmija kollettivament bħala l-"Erba Elite") sfida il-Trainer li erba battalji Pokémon fl-suċċessjoni. Jekk il-trainer jistgħu jegħlbu din il gauntlet, hu jew hi għandu imbagħad jikkontesta l-Champion Reġjonali, il-kaptan Trainer li qabel kienu defeated-Elite Erba. Kull Trainer li jirbaħ din il-battalja aħħar isir iċ-ċampjin ġodda u l-qligħ-titolu ta 'Pokémon Master. 
Logħob tal-vidjo 

Main article: Pokémon (serje video game) 
Ġenerazzjonijiet 
Il-logħob Pokémon oriġinali kienu RPGs Ġappuniżi ma 'element ta' strateġija, u ġew maħluqa mill Satoshi Tajiri għall-Game Boy. Dawn-irwol-logħob, u sequels tagħhom, remakes, u traduzzjonijiet lingwa Ingliża, għadhom jitqiesu bħala l-logħob "prinċipali" Pokémon, u l-logħob li fannijiet ħafna mill-serje huma jirreferu għal meta dawn jużaw it-terminu "logħob Pokémon". Kollha tal-proprjetajiet Pokémon liċenzjati superviżjonata minn The International Company Pokémon huma maqsuma bejn wieħed u ieħor minn ġenerazzjoni. Dawn il-ġenerazzjonijiet huma madwar diviżjonijiet kronoloġika minn rilaxx; kull diversi snin, meta Sequel uffiċjali fis-serje RPG prinċipali hija rilaxxata li l-karatteristiċi Pokémon ġodda, karattri, u kunċetti gameplay, li segwiment hija kkunsidrata l-bidu ta 'ġenerazzjoni ġdida ta' l-franchise. Il-logħob prinċipali u spin-offs tagħhom, l-Anime, manga, u kaċċa karta kummerċjali huma kollha aġġornati mal-proprjetajiet Pokémon ġdid kull darba ġenerazzjoni ġdida jibda. Il-franchise beda l-ġenerazzjoni ta 'ħames 18 ta' Settembru, 2010 fl-Ġappun. 


A livell ta '5 Bulbasaur involuti fil-battalja bil-livell ta' 5 Charmander fil Pokémon ħomor u blu. [8] 
Il-franchise Pokémon bdew fl-ewwel ġenerazzjoni tagħha bir-rilaxx inizjali tagħha ta 'Pocket Monsters Aka u Midori ("Red" u "Green Paper", rispettivament) għall-Game Boy fil-Ġappun. Meta dawn il-logħob huwa estremament popolari, l Ao msaħħa ("Blue") verżjoni ġiet rilaxxata xi żmien wara, u l-verżjoni Ao kien ipprogrammati mill-ġdid bħala Pokémon ħomor u blu għal rilaxx internazzjonali. Il-logħob mnedija fl-Istati Uniti fuq 30 Settembru, 1998. -Aka oriġinali u verżjonijiet Midori qatt ma tħallew barra tal-Ġappun Isfar Pokémon [9] Wara dan, verżjoni mtejba aktar intitolat:. Speċjali Pikachu Edizzjoni kien rilaxxat għall parzjalment jieħdu vantaġġ tal-paletta kulur tal-Kulur Game Boy, kif ukoll għal karatteristika elementi aktar mill-Anime Pokémon popolari. Dan l-ewwel ġenerazzjoni ta 'logħob introdotti l-oriġinal 151 speċi ta' Pokémon (fl Nazzjonali sabiex Pokédex, li tinkludi l Pokémon mill Bulbasaur li Mew), kif ukoll il-kunċetti bażiċi logħba tal-ġbir, it-taħriġ, battling, u Pokémon kummerċ ma 'kemm il-kompjuter u l-atturi tal-bniedem . Dawn il-verżjonijiet tal-logħob sseħħ fi ħdan ir-reġjun Kanto fittizju, għalkemm l-isem "Kanto" ma kienx jintużaw sal-tieni ġenerazzjoni. 
It-tieni ġenerazzjoni tal Pokémon beda fl-1999 bir-rilaxx tal Pokémon Deheb u Fidda għall Game Boy Color. Bħall-ġenerazzjoni ta 'qabel, verżjoni mtejba intitolat Pokémon Crystal aktar tard ġie rilaxxat. It-tieni ġenerazzjoni introduċiet 100 speċi ġodda ta 'Pokémon (jibda bl Chikorita u tispiċċa Celebi), b'total ta' 251 Pokémon li jiġbru, ferrovija, u battalja. Il-mini Pokémon huwa handheld game console rilaxxati f'Novembru 2001 fl-Amerika, Diċembru 2001 fil-Ġappun, u l-2002 fl-Ewropa. 
Pokémon daħlet tielet ġenerazzjoni tiegħu mar-rilaxx 2002 ta 'Pokémon Ruby u Sapphire għall Game Boy Advance u kontinwa mal-remakes Game Boy Advance tal Pokémon Aħmar u blu, Pokémon FireRed u LeafGreen, u verżjoni mtejba tar Pokémon Ruby u Sapphire titolat Pokémon Emerald. Il-ġenerazzjoni terzi li jiġu introdotti 135 Pokémon ġodda (li jibda bl Treecko u jispiċċa bil Deoxys) għal total ta '386 speċi. Madankollu, din il-ġenerazzjoni wkoll tinġemgħa xi kritika għall tħalli barra diversi karatteristiċi gameplay, inkluża s-sistema ta 'kuljum u bil-lejl introdotti fil-ġenerazzjoni ta' qabel, u kien ukoll l-ewwel pagament li mħeġġa l-plejer li jiġbru biss assortiment magħżula tan-numru totali ta 'Pokémon minflok kull speċi eżitenti (202 minn 386 speċi huma catchable fil-Ruby u verżjonijiet Sapphire). 
Fl-2006, il-Ġappun beda l-raba 'ġenerazzjoni tal-franchise mar-rilaxx ta Pokémon Diamond u Pearl għall Nintendo DS. -Raba 'ġenerazzjoni tintroduċi ieħor 107 speċi ġodda ta' Pokémon (jibda bl Turtwig u tispiċċa Arceus), li jġibu t-total ta 'speċi Pokémon sa 493. [10] Il-"touch screen" Nintendo DS jippermetti karatteristiċi ġodda għal-logħba bħal tisjir poffins ma l-istilus u l-użu l-"Pokétch". kunċetti gameplay ġodda jinkludu sistema ta 'moviment ta' klassifikazzjoni ristrutturata, kummerċ multiplayer online u battling permezz Konnessjoni Wi-Fi Nintendo, ir-ritorn (u l-espansjoni) ta 'sistema ta' jum u bil-lejl-tieni ġenerazzjoni, l-espansjoni ta 'Kompetizzjonijiet Pokémon-ġenerazzjoni terza fi " Kompetizzjonijiet Super ", u r-reġjun ġdid ta 'Sinnoh, li għandu komponent taħt l-art għall gameplay multiplayer minbarra l-overworld prinċipali. Platinum Pokémon, il-verżjoni mtejba ta 'Diamond u Pearl-ferm simili Pokémon Isfar, Crystal, u Emerald-ġiet rilaxxata' Settembru 2008 fil-Ġappun, Marzu 2009 fl-Amerika, u ġiet rilaxxata fl-Awstralja u l-Ewropa f'Mejju 2009. titoli Spin-off fil-raba 'ġenerazzjoni jinkludu l-Pokémon Grawnd segwitu Pokémon Battalja Rivoluzzjoni għall Wii, li għandha Wi-Fi konnettività kif ukoll [11]. Nintendo tħabbar f'Mejju 2009 li remakes imtejjeb ta' Pokémon Deheb u Fidda, intitolat Pokémon HeartGold u SoulSilver, rilaxxati għas-sistema Nintendo DS. HeartGold u SoulSilver huma stabbiliti fir-reġjun Johto u ġew rilaxxati f'Settembru 2009 fil-Ġappun [12]. 
Il-ġenerazzjoni ħames Pokémon beda 18 ta 'Settembru mar-rilaxx ta Pokémon Iswed u abjad fil-Ġappun għall Nintendo DS [13]. Il-logħob oriġinarjament tħabbru mill-Kumpanija Pokémon dwar Jan 29, 2010 ma' stqarrija tentattiva tard dik is-sena, [14 ] [15] qabel l-avviż dwar Ġunju 27, 2010, tar-rilaxx-logħob "18 ta 'Settembru, 2010. [16] Din il-verżjoni hija stabbilita fir-reġjun Unova (イッシュ 地方 Isshu-chihō?, reġjun Isshu) u tutilizza l-Nintendo DS-kapaċitajiet 3-D tirrendi b'mod aktar estiż minn Platinum, HeartGold, u SoulSilver, kif muri fil filmat logħba tal-plejer tal-mixi permezz tal-Belt Castelia (ヒウンシティ Hiun Shiti?) metropoli. 156 Pokémon ġodda ġew introdotti (għal total ta '649), kif ukoll mechanics ġodda kaċċa bħal-Irkaptu C (C ギア C Gia?) Karatteristiċi wireless interattività [17] u l-abbiltà li tiddaħħal data logħba li l-internet u l-plejer kompjuter. [18] Pokémon-Iswed u l-White ġiet rilaxxata fl-Ewropa on March 4, 2011, fl-Amerika dwar Mar 6, 2011, u fl-Awstralja fuq 10 mar 2011. 
Fuq Jannar 28, 2011, Nintendo kien ħabbar li dawn kellhom pjanijiet biex rilaxx titoli ġodda Pokémon għall Nintendo Wii u Nintendo 3DS f'xi punt fl-2011. Ebda dettalji oħra ma ġew żvelati [19]. 
Game mechanics 
Main article: Gameplay tal Pokémon 
Starter Pokémon 
Wieħed mill-aspetti konsistenti tal-logħob Pokémon-jifirxu miż Pokémon aħmar u blu fuq il-Game Boy Nintendo lill-Nintendo DS logħob Pokémon Iswed u abjad-hija l-għażla ta 'waħda mit-tliet Pokémon differenti fil-bidu ta' avventuri tal-plejer; dawn it-tliet spiss huma ittikkettjati "Pokémon avvjament". Parteċipanti jistgħu jagħżlu Grass tat-tip, ta 'Nar tat-tip, jew ilma tat-tip. [20] Per eżempju, fil Pokémon aħmar u blu (u reworks rispettivi tagħhom, Pokémon FireRed u Pokémon LeafGreen), l-attur għandu l-għażla tal-bidu ma Bulbasaur, Charmander, jew Squirtle. L-eċċezzjoni għal din ir-regola Pokémon Isfar (remake tal-logħob oriġinali li isegwi l-istorja tal-Anime Pokémon), fejn xi atturi jingħataw Pikachu, ġurdien Pokémon elettriku tat-tip, famuż għall-Mascot tal-franchise midja Pokémon; f'dan il-logħba, madankollu, il-Pokémon tliet istarter mill-Aħmar u Blue jistgħu jinkisbu matul it-tfittxija minn attur wieħed, xi ħaġa li mhix possibbli fi kwalunkwe pagament ieħor tal-franchise. [21] Aspett ieħor konsistenti huwa li rivali tal-plejer se dejjem jagħżlu kif Pokémon bidu tiegħu jew tagħha dik li għandha vantaġġ tip fuq Pokémon tal-plejer. Per eżempju, jekk il-parteċipant fisien ta 'Pokémon Grass tat-tip, il-rivali dejjem se pick-nar tat-tip istarter. Naturalment, l-eċċezzjoni għal din hija għal darb'oħra Pokémon safra, li fiha l-rivali fisien ta 'Eevee, iżda jekk dan Eevee tevolvi fis Jolteon, Vaporeon, jew Flareon hija deċiża mill-attur meta jirbaħ u jitlef l-rivali permezz tal-vjaġġ. 
Pokédex 
The Pokédex huwa mezz elettroniku fittizju dehru fil-video game Pokémon u serje Anime. Fil-logħob, kull meta Pokémon huwa l-ewwel jinqabad, id-data tagħha se jkunu miżjuda lill Pokédex ta 'plejer, imma fl-Anime jew manga, il-Pokédex hija komprensiva elettroniċi referenza enċiklopedija, is-soltu msejħa sabiex tagħti espożizzjoni. "Pokédex" huwa wkoll użat biex jirreferi għal lista ta 'Pokémon, normalment lista ta' Pokémon minn numru. Fil-video games, Trainer Pokémon tinħareġ mezz vojt fil-bidu tal-vjaġġ. A trainer għandu mbagħad tentattiv biex timla l-Pokédex billi jiffaċċja u mill-inqas fil-qosor jikseb kull speċi differenti ta 'Pokémon. A player se jirċievu l-isem u l-immaġni ta 'Pokémon wara jiltaqgħu ma' wieħed li qabel ma kienitx fil-Pokédex, tipikament wara battling qal Pokémon jew fis-selvaġġ jew battalja trainer (bl-eċċezzjonijiet ta 'battalji rabta u battalji tournament, bħal fil- l-Fruntieri Battalja). Fil Pokémon Aħmar u blu, id-data xi Pokémon huwa miżjud ma 'l Pokédex sempliċiment billi viewing-Pokémon, bħal fil-żoo barra tal-Żona Safari. Ukoll, ċerti karattri NPC jistgħu jżidu mal-Pokédex billi jispjegaw liema Pokémon Dehra matul konversazzjoni. Informazzjoni aktar dettaljata hija disponibbli wara l-attur jikseb membru tal-ispeċje, jew permezz jinqabad it-Pokémon fis-selvaġġ, qed jevolvu ta 'Pokémon qabel maqbudin, għat-tfaqqis tal-bajd Pokémon (mill-quddiem tat-tieni ġenerazzjoni), jew permezz ta' kummerċ ma 'ieħor trainer ( la NPC jew player ieħor). Din l-informazzjoni tinkludi tul, piż, speċi tat-tip, u deskrizzjoni qasira tal-Pokémon. Aktar tard verżjonijiet tal-Pokédex ikollha tagħrif aktar dettaljat, bħad-daqs ta 'Pokémon ċerti meta mqabbla mal-karattru player, jew Pokémon jkunu magħżula mill-habitats tagħhom (s'issa, il-karatteristika aħħar huwa biss fil-FireRed u verżjonijiet LeafGreen). L-aktar forom attwali ta 'Pokédex huma kapaċi li jkollha informazzjoni dwar l Pokémon attwalment magħrufa. Il-logħob GameCube, Pokémon Kolossew u Pokémon XD: Gale ta 'dlam, għandhom Assistent Diġitali Pokémon (P ★ DA) li hija simili għall-Pokédex, iżda wkoll jgħidlek liema tipi huma effettivi kontra Pokémon u jagħti deskrizzjoni tal-kapaċitajiet tagħha [. 22] 
F'mezzi oħra 



Irmied Ketchum u Pikachu flimkien fil-episodju pilota, "Pokémon, I Agħżel You!" 
serje Anime 
Main article: Pokémon (Anime) 
Is-serje Anime Pokémon u films huma meta-sensiela ta 'avventuri separata mill-canon li ħafna mill-logħob tal-kompjuter Pokémon jsegwu (bl-eċċezzjoni ta' Pokémon Isfar, logħba bbażata fuq l-laxk trama Anime). Il Anime isegwi l-tfittxija tal-karattru prinċipali, Ash Ketchum [23] (magħrufa bħala Satoshi fil-Ġappun) ta 'Master Pokémon fit-taħriġ, kif hu u grupp żgħir ta' ħbieb [23] jivvjaġġaw madwar id-dinja fittizja ta 'Pokémon flimkien ma Pokémon tagħhom imsieħba. Is-serje oriġinali, bit-titolu Monsters but, jew sempliċiment Pokémon fil-pajjiżi tal-Punent (spiss riferiti bħala Pokémon: Gotta Qabda "Em kollha biex tiddistingwiha mis-serje aktar tard), jibda bl-ewwel jum Irmied bħala trainer Pokémon. ewwel (u firma) Tiegħu Pokémon huwa Pikachu, differenti mill-logħob, fejn biss Bulbasaur, Charmander, jew Squirtle setgħu jiġu magħżula. [24] Is-serje isegwi l-trama tal-logħob oriġinali, Pokémon Aħmar u blu, fir-reġjun ta ' Kanto. Akkumpanjament Irmied fuq vjaġġi tiegħu huma Brock, il-Belt Pewter Gym tal-Leader, u Misty, l-iżgħar tal-sorijiet Leader Gym mill Cerulean Belt. Pokémon: Avventuri fil-Gżejjer Orange ġej avventuri Irmied fil-Gżejjer Orange, post uniku għall-Anime, u jissostitwixxi Brock ma Tracey Sketchit, artist u "watcher Pokémon". Is-serje li jmiss, ibbażata fuq it-tieni ġenerazzjoni ta 'logħob, jinkludu Pokémon: Johto Vjaġġi, Pokémon: Johto Champions League, u Pokémon: Master Quest, wara l-trio oriġinali ta' Ash, Brock, u Misty fir-reġjun Johto tal-Punent. 
Il-Saga tkompli fl Pokémon: Avvanzata Battalja, ibbażata fuq il-logħob tielet ġenerazzjoni. Irmied u l-ivvjaġġar kumpanija li Hoenn, reġjun tan-Nofsinhar fil-Dinja Pokémon. Irmied tieħu dwar ir-rwol ta 'għalliem u parrinu għall trainer Pokémon novizzi jismu' Mejju. brother Max Her takkumpanjahom, u għalkemm ma jkunx trainer, jaf ammonti kbar ta 'informazzjoni handy. Brock (mis-serje oriġinali) malajr qabdiet bi Ash, iżda Misty tkun marret lura għal Cerulean Belt biex tendenza li dmirijiet tagħha bħala mexxej ġinnasju (Misty, flimkien ma 'karattri rikorrenti ieħor, jidher fil-spin-off serje Chronicles Pokémon). Is-serje Battalja Avvanzata tikkonkludi ma 'l Saga Fruntieri Battalja, ibbażata fuq il-verżjoni Emerald u inklużi aspetti ta' FireRed u LeafGreen. Is-serje Ġenerazzjoni Avvanzata ntemmet bl Max jħallu li jittellgħu Pokémon starter tiegħu, u Mejju li jmorru lill-Festival Grand Johto. 
Fis-serje Diamond u Pearl, ibbażata fuq il-logħob raba 'ġenerazzjoni, Ash, Brock, u ħbieb ġodda, ta' koordinatur Pokémon jaspiraw jismu Dawn vvjaġġa matul ir-reġjun ta Sinnoh. Fl-aħħar tas-serje, Irmied u Brock lura lill-reġjun lokali tagħhom fejn Brock bdew isegwu ħolma newfound tiegħu li ssir tabib Pokémon innifsu. 
Monsters but:! Jixtieq Best, ibbażata fuq il-logħob ħames ġenerazzjoni, Pokémon iswed u abjad, huwa l-pagament ġodda tal-serje Anime Pokémon mxandra biss Ġappun u l-Istati Uniti. Hija karatteristiċi Irmied u Pikachu jivvjaġġaw permezz tal-reġjun il-ġdid ta 'Unova (Isshu fil-Ġappun) matul iż-żewġ kumpanji ġodda, l-Iris u Cilan (Dent fil-Ġappun). 
Minbarra l-serje TV, tlettax-films Pokémon saru, ma 'par ta' films fil-making. bonusijiet collectible, bħal karti kummerċjali promozzjonali, ġew disponibbli ma 'wħud mill-films. 
Films 
dati ta 'ħruġ Minħabba huma l-dati oriġinali rilaxx Ġappuniż. 
Pokémon: Il-film-Ewwel (1998) 
Pokémon: Il-film 2000 (1999) 
Pokémon 3: Il-film (2000) 
4ever Pokémon (2001) 
Pokémon Eroj (2002) 
Pokémon: Maker Wish Jirachi (2003) 
Pokémon: Destiny Deoxys (2004) 
Pokémon: Lucario u l-Misteru ta 'Mew (2005) 
Ranger Pokémon u l-Tempju tal-Baħar (2006) 
Pokémon: Il-Bidu tal Darkrai (2007) 
Pokémon: Giratina u l-Warrior Sky (2008) 
Pokémon: Arceus u l-Jewel tal-Ħajja (2009) 
Pokémon: Zoroark: Kaptan tal illusions (2010) 
But Monsters Jixtieq Best! Victini u l-Eroj Iswed: Zekrom u Victini u l-Eroj Abjad: Reshiram (2011) 
Soundtracks 
Kien hemm diversi CDs Pokémon li ġew rilaxxati fl-Amerika, ħafna minnhom flimkien ma 'l-rilaxxi teatrali tal-films ewwel Pokémon tlieta. Dawn il-ħarġiet kienu komuni sa l-2001 tard. On March 27, 2007, CD-għaxar anniversarju kien rilaxxat li fihom 18 binarji mill-dub Ingliż, dan kien l-ewwel ħruġ bl-Ingliż fuq aktar minn ħames snin. Soundtracks ta 'l-feature films Pokémon ġew rilaxxati fl-Ġappun kull sena flimkien mal-rilaxxi teatrali. 
Sena Titolu 
Ġunju 29, 1999 [25] Pokémon 2.B.A. Master 
9 NOV 1999 [26] Pokémon: Il-film-Ewwel 
8 Frar, 2000 Pokémon Dinja 
9 Mejju, 2000 Pokémon: Il-film Ewwel Score Oriġinali Picture Mozzjoni 
18 Lulju, 2000 Pokémon: Il-film 2000 
2000 Pokémon: Il-film 2000 Punteġġ Oriġinali Picture Mozzjoni 
23 Jan 2001 Totally Pokémon 
April 3, 2001 Pokémon 3: Il-Soundtrack Ultimate 
9 Ottubru, 2001 Pokémon Milied Bash 
Mar 27, 2007 Pokémon X 
Pokémon Trading Card Game 
Main article: Pokémon Trading Card Game 


Palkia, il-spacial Pokémon Trading Karta karta Game mill Pokémon dG Diamond u Pearl 
Pokémon Trading Card Game hija logħba tal-karti collectible bil-għan simili għall-battalja Pokémon fis-serje video game. Parteċipanti jużaw kards Pokémon, ma saħħiet individwali u n-nuqqasijiet, f'attentat biex jegħleb avversarju tagħhom bi "iħabbtu" kards Pokémon tiegħu jew tagħha. [27] L-ewwel logħba kienet ippubblikata fl-Amerika mill wizards tal-Kosta fl-1999. [28 ] Madankollu, bl-rilaxx ta 'Pokémon Ruby u Sapphire Game Boy Advance video games, Il-Kumpannija Pokémon ħa lura l-logħob tal-karti mill wizards tal-Kosta u bdiet tippubblika l-karti nfushom. [28] L-espansjoni expedition ippreżenta r-Pokémon e Trading Card logħba, fejn il-karti (għall-parti l-kbira) kinux kompatibbli mal-Nintendo e-Reader. Nintendo titwaqqaf il-produzzjoni tagħha ta 'karti ta' e-Reader kompatibbli mar-rilaxx ta EX FireRed & LeafGreen. Fl-1998, Nintendo rilaxxati Game Boy verżjoni Kulur tal-logħob tal-karti tal-kummerċ fil-Ġappun; Pokémon Trading Card Game kien sussegwentement rilaxxati lill-Istati Uniti u l-Ewropa fl-2000. Il-logħba inklużi karti diġitali verżjonijiet mis-sett oriġinali tal-kards u l-ewwel żewġ espansjonijiet (Ġungla u Fossili), kif ukoll diversi karti ta esklussiva għal-logħba. A Sequel Ġappun esklussiva kien rilaxxat fl-2001 [29].
Manga 
Main article: Pokémon (manga) 
Hemm diversi manga Pokémon serje, erba 'minnhom kienu rilaxxati bl-Ingliż mill Viz Media, u sebgħa minnhom rilaxxati bl-Ingliż mill Chuang Yi. Il manga differenti ħafna mill-logħob tal-kompjuter u l-cartoons f'dak l-ħarrieġa, għalkemm frowned fuq, kienu kapaċi li joqtlu Pokémon-opponenti. 
Manga rilaxxati bl-Ingliż 
Il Tale elettriċi ta 'Pikachu (aka Dengeki Pikachu), manga shonen maħluqa mill Toshihiro Ono. Din ġiet maqsuma f'erba tankōbon, kull wieħed mogħtija f'titolu separat fl-Amerika ta 'Fuq u l-Ingliż verżjonijiet Singapor: Il Tale elettriċi ta' Pikachu, Pikachu Xokkijiet Lura, Electric Pikachu Boogaloo, u Up Surf's, Pikachu. Is-serje hija bbażata fuq-Anime laxk. 
Pokémon Avventuri (Monsters but SPEĊJALI fil-Ġappun), manga shonen bbażata fuq il-logħob video. 
Maġika Pokémon Vjaġġ (aka but Monsters PiPiPi Avventuri ★), manga shōjo 
Tiltaqa Pikachu l-Istampa (stil komiks gazzetta, mhux rilaxxat mill Chuang Yi) 
Irmied & Pikachu (aka Satoshi li Pikachu, mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon Gold & Silver (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon Ruby-żaffir u Pokémon Monsters Pocket (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon: Jirachi Wish Maker (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon: Deoxys Destiny (mhux rilaxxat mill Viz) 
Pokémon: Lucario u l-Misteru ta 'Mew (l-adattament tielet movie għall-komiks) 
Diamond Pokémon u Adventure Pearl! 
Manga m'għandhomx jinħelsu bl-Ingliż 
Pokémon Karta ni Natta Riattivazzjoni (Kif sirt Card Pokémon) mill Kagemaru Himeno, artist għall-dG. Hemm sitt volumi u kull jinkludi karta promozzjonali speċjali. L-istejjer tell-tales tal-art wara xi karti Himeno's. 
Pokémon Get ze aa! mill Miho Asada 
Monsters Pocket chamo-chamo ★ Pretty ♪ mill Yumi Tsukirino, li ukoll għamlu maġika Pokémon Vjaġġ. 
Master Card Pokémon 
Monsters but Emerald magħżula!! Fruntiera Battalja mill Shigekatsu Ihara 
Monsters Pocket Zensho mill Nakamura Satomi 
Kritika u kontroversja 

Moralità 
Pokémon ġiet ikkritikata mill xi Kristjani, il-Lhud, u l-Musulmani. tħassib Christian fuq Pokémon jkunu primarjament indirizzati okkult perċepit u temi vjolenti kif ukoll il-kunċett ta '"evoluzzjoni Pokémon" (li xi jirrelataw għall-teorija ta' evoluzzjoni), li huwa qal li jmorru kontra l-kont ħolqien Bibliċi fil-Ġenesi, [30], li il-maġġoranza tal Ġappuniż, ma jeħel mal-Kristjaneżmu, ma nemminx pulzieri [31] [32] Il-Vatikan, madankollu, jgħid li l-kummerċ Pokémon card game u video games huma "sħiħa ta 'immaġinazzjoni inventiv" u jkollu l-ebda "ta ħsara morali effetti sekondarji ". [33] Fir-Renju Unit, il-" Christian Power Cards "logħba kienet introdotta fl-1999 minn David Tate li ddikjara," Xi nies m'humiex kuntenti bil Pokémon u jridu alternattiva, oħrajn biss trid logħob Christian. " Il-logħba kienet simili għall-dG Pokémon iżda jintużaw figuri Bibliċi. [34] Fl-1999, Nintendo waqqfu mill-fabbrikazzjoni-verżjoni Ġappuniż tal-"Koga's Ninja Trick" kummerċ karta għaliex mpinġi swastika lemini, simbolu tradizzjonalment Buddisti bl-ebda konnotazzjoni negattiva. [35] Il-Lhud drittijiet ċivili grupp ta 'Kontra l-inġurja League ilmentat minħabba li l-simbolu huwa l-inverżjoni ta' swastika, li huwa meqjus bħala offensiv għat-poplu Lhudi. Il-kards kienu intenzjonati għall-bejgħ fil-Ġappun, iżda l-popolarità ta 'Pokémon wasslu għal importazzjoni fil lill-Istati Uniti bl-approvazzjoni minn Nintendo. Il-Lega Anti-inġurja mifhum li s-simbolu kwistjoni ma kienx intiż sabiex joffendu u rrikonoxxew il-sensittività li Nintendo wera billi jitneħħa l-prodott. [36] Fl-2001, Għarabja Sawdita pprojbiti logħob Pokémon u karti, li jallega li l-konċessjoni promossi Zionism billi tintwera l- Istilla ta 'David fil-karti tal-kummerċ, u logħob involuti, li huwa fi ksur ta' duttrina Musulmani. [37] [38] Pokémon ġie akkużat promozzjoni materialism. [39] Fl-1999, żewġ subien disa 'sena mħarrek Nintendo minħabba huma qalu l-Pokémon Trading Card Game kkawżati logħob problematiku tagħhom [40]. 
Saħħa 
Main article: Dennō Senshi Porygon 
Fis-16 Diċembru, 1997, aktar minn 635 tfal Ġappuniżi kienu ammessi għal sptarijiet attakki epilettiċi. Ġie determinat l-aċċessjonijiet kienu kkawżati minn jaraw episodju ta 'Pokémon "Porygon Senshi Dennō", (l-aktar komunement tradotti "Electric Suldat Porygon", istaġun 1, episodju 38); bħala riżultat, dan l-episodju ma ġiex imxandra peress. F'dan il-episodju partikolari, kien hemm splużjonijiet bright bil malajr jalterna mudelli kulur blu u aħmar. [41] Kien determinat fir-riċerka sussegwenti li dawn l-effetti tad-dawl strobing jikkawżaw xi individwi li jkollhom attakki epileptiċi, anki jekk il-persuna kellha l-ebda storja preċedenti ta 'epilessija . [42] Dan l-inċident huwa l-fokus aktar komuni ta 'parodies Pokémon relatati mal-midja oħra, u kien lampooned mill-episodju Simpsons "Tletin minuta fuq Tokyo" [43] u n-Nofsinhar episodju Park "Chinpokomon", [44] fost l-oħrajn . 
Monster fil-but Tiegħi 
F'Marzu 2000, Morrison Divertiment Grupp, żviluppatur ġugarell żgħira bbażata fuq Manhattan Beach, California, mħarrka Nintendo fuq talbiet li Pokémon kisret waħdu "Monster fil-but" My karattri. A imħallef iddeċieda ma kien hemm ebda ksur hekk Morrison appellat-deċiżjoni f'Novembru 2001. [45] 
influwenza Kulturali 



Kollha Airways Nippon Boeing 747-400 ab'kuluri Pokémon, u iddabbjati Jet Pokémon. 


Meitetsu 2200 serje ferrovija Giratina & Shaymin 


Shinkansen E3 ferrovija Serje fl Pokémon ab'kuluri 
Pokémon, bħala rappreżentanza popolari, bla dubju ħallew marka tagħha fuq il-kultura pop. Il-karattri Pokémon stess għandhom isiru ikoni kultura pop; eżempji jinkludu żewġ blalen differenti Pikachu in Parade the Macys Thanksgiving Day, Ġettijiet Pokémon operati minn kollha Airways Nippon, eluf ta 'oġġetti merkanzija, u theme park fil Nagoya, il-Ġappun fl-2005 u Taipei fl-2006 . Pokémon deher ukoll fuq il-qoxra tal-Ħin rivista Istati Uniti fl-1999. L Comedy juru Ċentrali Drawn Together għandu karattru jismu Lipp-Lipp li huwa parodija dirett ta 'Pikachu. [46] turi oħra Bosta bħal reboot, The Simpsons, South Park, L-Avventuri ta' Billy Grima & Mandy, Robot Chicken, kollha Imkabbra Up! u Johnny Test għamlu referenzi u spoofs ta 'Pokémon, fost serje oħra. Pokémon kienet ukoll tidher fuq VH1's I Love-snin 90: Parti Deux. A juru azzjoni live imsejħa Pokémon Live! daret l-Istati Uniti fl-2000 tard. Hija kienet ibbażata fuq-Anime Pokémon popolari, iżda kellhom xi żbalji kontinwità relatati magħha. Jim biċċier tikkwota Pokémon bħala wieħed mill-inspirations għas-serje Alera Codex ta 'novelli. 
F'Novembru 2001, Nintendo bdiet taħżen imsejjaħ iċ-Ċentru Pokémon fi New York, fi New York Rockefeller Center, [47] modeled wara l-żewġ imħażen oħrajn Center Pokémon f'Tokjo u Osaka u msemmi wara diskontinwi tal-serje videogame; Ċentri Pokémon huma bini fittizju fejn Trainers jieħdu Pokémon midruba tagħhom li tkun fieqet wara ġlieda kontra. [48] Il-maħżen jinbiegħu merkanzija Pokémon fuq total ta 'żewġ sulari, ma' oġġetti li jvarjaw minn qomos collectible li plushies mimli Pokémon. [49] Il-maħżen ukoll dehru Pokémon jqassam Magni li fih players jqiegħdu logħba tagħhom li jirċievu l-bajd ta 'Pokémon li qed tingħata fil-ħin. Il-maħżen kellu wkoll tabelli li kienu miftuħa għall-plejers tal-Pokémon Trading Card Game li duel xulxin jew impjegat. Il-maħżen ingħalaq u sostitwit bl-Aħżen Dinjija Nintendo fuq Mejju 14, 2005. [50] 
Joseph Jay Tobin theorizes li s-suċċess tal-franchise kien prinċipalment minħabba l-lista twila ta 'ismijiet li seta' jitgħallem mill-tfal u mtennija fil gruppi ta 'pari tagħhom. L-univers fittizju rikk li ħafna ta 'opportunitajiet għal diskussjoni u d-dimostrazzjoni ta' għarfien fil quddiem sħabhom. Fil-verżjoni Franċiża Nintendo ħadet ħsieb li jittraduċu l-isem tal-kreaturi sabiex ikunu riflessi l-kultura Franċiża u l-lingwa. Fil-każijiet kollha l-ismijiet tal-kreaturi kienu marbuta ma 'karatteristiċi tagħha, li konverġenti mal-twemmin tat-tfal li l-ismijiet jkollha s-setgħa simboliku. Tfal tista 'pick Pokémon favoriti tagħhom u jaffermaw l-individwalità tagħhom filwaqt li fl-istess ħin jaffermaw konformità tagħhom mal-valuri tal-grupp, u huma jistgħu jiddistingwu ruħhom minn tfal oħra billi afferma dak li xtaqu u dak li ma kinux simili minn kull kapitolu. Pokémon kisbu popolarità peress li tipprovdi għal sens ta 'identità għal varjetà wiesgħa ta' tfal, u mitlufa malajr meta ħafna ta 'dawk it-tfal sabet li l-gruppi ta' identità kienu kbar wisq u mfittxija għal identitajiet li kienet tiddistingwiha fi gruppi iżgħar. [51] 
F'Diċembru 2009, "profil Pokémon stampa xahar" fuq popolari soċjali websajt netwerking Facebook beda, b'aktar minn 100,000 (skond xi stimi) utenti Facebook jinbidlu l-immaġini murija fuq webpages profil tagħhom għal dak ta 'Pokémon favoriti. [Editja] Fl-2010 , aktar minn 252,000 nies wieġbu bħala "jattendu", jew li jieħdu sehem fil, il-każ, mill-inqas darbtejn fis-sena preċedenti. [52] 
istorja Pokémon's tkun ġiet immarkata fil-ħin minn rivalità mal-franchise midja Digimon li debuted fi żmien simili. Deskritti bħala "" mon "l-oħra" mill IGN's Juan Castro, Digimon ma bbenefikatx livell Pokémon ta 'popolarità internazzjonali jew is-suċċess, iżda żammet fanbase dedikata. [53] IGN's Lucas M. Thomas iddikjara li Pokémon huwa Digimon's "kompetizzjoni kontinwa u "paragun, tattribwixxi suċċess relattiv 'l-ewwel s-sempliċità tal mekkanik evoluzzjoni tagħha għall-kuntrarju Digivolution. [54] It-tnejn ġew innotati għall xebh kunċettwali u stilistiċi minn sorsi bħal GameZone. [55] A dibattitu fost il-partitarji teżisti fuq liema il-frankiġji żewġ ġiet l-ewwel [56] Fil actuality, il-midja Pokémon ewwel, Pokémon Aħmar u Paper, ġew rilaxxati inizjalment Frar 27, 1996;. [57] billi l-annimali domestiċi Digimon virtwali ġew rilaxxati fuq 26 Ġunju, 1997. 
Ara wkoll 

Pokémon portal 
Pokémon ġenerali 
Lista ta 'Pokémon 
Lista ta 'karattri Pokémon 
Pokémon reġjuni 
Books 
Pokémon (manga) 
Lista ta 'kapitoli Pokémon 
Logħob 
Gameplay ta 'Pokémon 
Lista tal-video games Pokémon 
Pokémon (serje video game) 
Televiżjoni 
episodji Pokémon jitneħħa mill-rotazzjoni 
Lista ta 'episodji Pokémon 
Pokémon (Anime) 
Referenzi 

Books 
Tobin, Joseph, ed. Adventure Globali Pikachu's: Il-Bidu u Fall ta Pokémon. Università Duka Press., Frar, 2004. ISBN 0-8223-3287-6 
Noti 
^ Sora Ltd. Smash Super Bros Brawl. (Nintendo). Wii. (9 Marzu, 2008) "(dialog announcer wara l-Trainer karattru Pokémon huwa magħżul (vuċi aġixxa))" 
^ Boyes, Emma (10 Jan 2007). "Ismijiet karta UK frankiġji aqwa logħba". GameSpot. UK GameSpot. Miġjub 26 Frar, 2007. 
^ "Pokémon retrospettivi 10-Sena". IGN. Awissu Miġjub 19, 2009. 
Nintendo ^ (Mejju 29, 2010). "Pokémon Iswed Verżjoni u Pokémon White Verżjoni għall-Nintendo DS ġejjin għall-Ewropa fir-Rebbiegħa 2011". Stqarrija għall-istampa. Miġjub 28 Mejju, 2010. 
Swider ^, Matt. "Il-Pokedex Serje Pokémon @ Gaming Target". Gaming Target. Gaming Target. Miġjub 28 Frar, 2007. 
"Moves Pokémon USA Liċenzjar Fil-House" ^, Gamasutra. 
^ "" Il-Freak Game Ultimate: Intervista ma Satoshi Tajiri "..... Ħin Nov 22, 1999 Archived mill-oriġinali fuq Mar 14, 2005 Miġjub Mejju 22, 2010", TimeAsia (Waybacked). 
^ MacDonald, Mark; Brokaw, Brian; Douglas J.;; Arnold Elies, Mark. Gwida Trainer Pokémon's. Sandwich Gżejjer Publishing, 1999. ISBN 0-439-15404-9. (Pg73) 
^ "Pokémon Paper Info dwar GameFAQs" gamefaqs.com. Frar Miġjub 23, 2007. 
^ Lucas M. Thomas (April 4, 2007). "Il-Countdown to Diamond u Pearl, Parti 4". IGN. Ġunju Miġjub 29, 2008. 
^ "Cubed3 Pokémon Battalja Rivoluzzjoni Ikkonfermat għall Wii" u dalwaqt Pokémon Mystery Dungeon 2: Dlam Esplorazzjoni Team, u l-Ħin Esplorazzjoni Tim Cubed3.com. Ġunju Miġjub 7, 2006. 
"^" ポケット モンスター "シリーズ 最新 作 2009 年 秋 DS ニンテンドー で 発売 決定!" (Fil-Ġappuniż). Nintendo. Miġjub 8 Mejju, 2009. 
^ "『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト | ポケットモンスターオフィシャルサイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). April Miġjub 9, 2010. 
^ "『 』ポケット モンスター シリーズ 完全 新作 2010 年内 発売 に 向け て 開発 中 |! ゲーム 関連 | ニュース | ポケットモンスターオフィシャルサイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). Jan 29, 2010. Miġjub 29 Jannar, 2010. 
Ashcraft ^ Brian (Jan 28, 2010). "" Kompletament ġdida "Pokémon Serje Coming Dan Sena -" Kotaku - Il-Ġappun. Kotaku. Miġjub 29 Jannar, 2010. 
^ "商品 情报 |『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト". Ġunju Miġjub 27, 2010. 
^ "C ギア |『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). Nintendo. Ġunju Miġjub 28, 2010. 
^ "Web で 広がる 遊び |『 』ポケットモンスターブラック ホワイト 公式 サイト" (fl-Ġappuniż). Nintendo. Ġunju Miġjub 28, 2010. 
^ [1] 
^ Pokémon Ruby reviżjoni (paġna 1) Gamespy.com. Miġjub 30 Mejju, 2006. 
Pokémon ^ Isfar Ign.com Reviżjoni Kritika. Marzu Miġjub 27, 2006. 
^ Uffiċjali Pokémon Xenarju Gwida Diamond u verżjoni Pearl p. 30-31 
^ A Psypokes.com b Pokémon ħarsa ġenerali anime. Miġjub 25 MEJJU, 2006. 
Pokémon ^ 10 Anniversarju, Vol. 1 - Pikachu, Video Viz, Ġunju 6, 2006.. ASIN B000F4PDE4 
^ "Pokémon Soundtrack Master 2.B.A. CD". Miġjub 18 Lul 2008. 
^ "Pokémon: Il-Soundtrack film Ewwel CD". Miġjub 18 Lul 2008. 
^ "Pokémon Trading Card Game" Kif play "gwida". Arkivjati mill-oriġinal 22 ta 'Mejju, 2007. Pokémon-tcg.com. Miġjub 3 Lul 2006. 
ab ^ Pokémon Trading Card Game News; "Ruby Pokémon & Releases Sapphire dG" Wizards.com. Miġjub 3 Lul 2006. 
^ "Pokémon GB2 Karta info fuq GameFAQs". Ġunju Miġjub 8, 2008. 
Moxt ^, Thomas A. Pokémon: Il-film (1999) Proġett Azzjoni kura tat-tfal:. 1999 
^ "Reliġjon-Ġappun u l-Filosofija (Shinto, Buddhism Kristjaneżmu, Reliġjon fil-Ġappun Illum)". Asianinfo.org. Miġjub Mejju 21, 2010. 
Reliġjon ^ fil-Ġappun 
Silverman ^, Stephen M. Pokémon Gets Reliġjon. Nies 
Pokémon ^ trumped mill qaddisin but. BBC: 27 Ġun 2000. 
^ "Koga's Ninja Trick". Bulbapedia. Awissu Miġjub 10, 2010. 
^ Fitzgerald, Jim (3 Diċ 1999). "" Swastika "karta Pokémon niżel". Ħad Chicago-Times. Arkivjati mill-oriġinal 11 ta 'Diċembru, 2007. 
^ "Projbizzjonijiet Għarabja Pokémon". CNN. Marzu 26, 2001. Arkivjati mill-oriġinal ta 'Jannar 18, 2008. 
^ "Għarabja Sawdita projbizzjonijiet Pokémon". BBC News. Marzu 26, 2001. Miġjub 13 Frar, 2009. 
^ Ramlow, Todd R. Pokémon, jew minflok, but Flus. Popmatters: 2000 
Crowley ^, Kieran. "Lawsuit Slams Pokémon Fir Bet Bad għall Kids Dipendenti". Arkivjati mill-oriġinali fuq 22 Ottubru, 2000 .. New Post York: Ottubru 1999 
^ Pokémon pakketti punch. Miġjub Jan 7, 2007. 
"^" Tibdil Color TV Cartoons Cause Aċċessjonijiet ". Archived mill-oriġinal ta 'Novembru 8, 2004.", ScienceDaily (Waybacked). 
^ "Tletin Minuti Matul Tokyo". L-Arkivju Simpsons. Miġjub 16 Lulju, 2008. 
^ "South Park Tmur Globali: Qari Ġappun fl-Pokémon". Università ta 'Auckland. Settembru Miġjub 30, 2008. 
Bronstad ^, Amanda (12 Novembru, 2001). "Suit Ditta Ġugarelli Se Appell" but Monster ". Los Angeles Ġurnal Negozju (FindArticles.com). Arkivjati mill-oriġinal fuq 15 Ottubru, 2007. Settembru Miġjub 1, 2008. 
^ "Pokémon Avvistamenti u RIP-offs". Ġunju Miġjub 29, 2008. 
Ftuħ ^ Data ta 'Store 
Informazzjoni ^ fuq il-Aħżen 
Page ^ Site Tour 
^ Manhattan Ħajja Page Fuq Aħżen Archived mill-beta Magni Wayback. 
Joseph ^ Jay Tobin (2004). avventura globali Pikachu: il-żieda u tnaqqis ta Pokémon. University Press Duka. ISBN 0822332876, 9780822332879. 
^ "Pokémon Profile Picture Xahar". Facebook. 2010. Diċembru Miġjub 5, 2010. 
Castro ^, Juan (20 Mejju, 2005). "E3 2005: Digimon Dinja" 4. IGN. April Miġjub 4, 2010. 
^ Thomas, Lucas M. (21 Awissu, 2009). "Evviva & Dmugħ: DS tal-ġlieda kontra Logħob". IGN. April Miġjub 4, 2010. 
Bedigian ^, Louis (Lulju 12, 2002). "Dinja Digimon 3 Reviżjoni". GameZone. Miġjub 1 Mejju, 2010. 
^ DeVries, Jack (Nov 22, 2006). "Digimon Dinja DS Reviżjoni". IGN. Miġjub 8 Mejju, 2010. 
"Logħob Relatati" ^. GameSpot. Miġjub 8 Mejju, 2010. 
Links esterni 

Wikikwota għandha kollezzjoni ta 'kwotazzjonijiet relatati ma': Pokémon 
Look up Pokémon fil Wikizzjunarju, il-ħielsa dizzjunarju. 
Wikimedia Commons għandha multimedjali relatati ma ': Pokémon 
JP Official Website ta 'Pokémon (Ġappuniż) 
Uffiċjali tal-US Website ta 'Pokémon 
Renju Unit Official Website ta 'Pokémon 
Uffiċjali tal-US Website ta 'Game Pokémon Karta Trading 
Bulbapedia, l-enċiklopedija Pokémon 
[] Juru ° V d ePokémon · mill Satoshi Tajiri u Ken Sugimori 
[] Juru ° V eNintendo d frankiġji · 

Kategoriji: 1996 introduzzjonijiet | Midja franchises | Pokémon | Ġugarelli ta 'l-1990 | kontroversji Video game | Ġugarelli ta' l-2000ijiet | Ġugarelli ta 'l-2010s 
Idħol / Oħloq istorja sourceView accountArticleDiscussionReadView 

Paġna prinċipali 
Werrej 
kontenut Dehru 
Ġrajjiet kurrenti 
Random artikolu 
Biex jiddonaw Wikipedija 
Interazzjoni 
Għajnuna 
Dwar Wikipedija 
Komunità portal 
It-tibdiliet reċenti 
Kuntatt Wikipedija 
Toolbox 
Stampa / esportazzjoni 
Lingwi 
Afrikaans 
العربية 
বাংলা 
Bosanski 
Brezhoneg 
Български 
Català 
Cebuano 
Český 
Cymraeg 
Dansk 
Deutsch 
Ελληνικά 
Español 
Esperanto 
فارسی 
Français 
Frysk 
Gaeilge 
Galego 
한국어 
Hawai `i 
हिन्दी 
Hrvatski 
Bahasa Indonesia 
Interlingua 
Íslenska 
Italiano 
עברית 
Basa Jawa 
Latina 
Latviešu 
Lietuvių 
Magyar 
Bahasa Melayu 
Nederlands 
日本语 
‪ Norsk (bokmål) ‬ 
‪ Norsk (nynorsk) ‬ 
O'zbek 
Polski 
Português 
Română 
Русский 
Саха тыла 
Shqip 
Sempliċi Ingliż 
Slovenčina 
Slovenščina 
Soomaaliga 
Српски / Srpski 
Basa Sunda 
Suomi 
Svenska 
Tagalog 
தமிழ் 
ไทย 
Türkçe 
Українська 
Tiếng Vjet 
文言 
粤语 
中文 
Din il-paġna kienet modifikata l-aħħar fl-20 t'April 2011 17:43. 
It-test hu disponibbli taħt il-Creative Commons Attribution ShareAlike-License; termini addizzjonali jistgħu japplikaw. Ara Termini ta 'użu għal aktar dettalji. 
Wikipedija ® hija trademark reġistrata tal-Fondazzjoni Wikimedia, Inc, organizzazzjoni non-profitt. 
Ikkuntattjana
New! Click the words above to view alterna<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
WHAT THE
<img src="http://jeffreydonenfeld.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/epic-rage-guy.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## lukecop80 (May 3, 2011)

THISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAMTHISISN'TSPAM


----------



## lukecop80 (May 3, 2011)

General relativity or the general theory of relativity is the geometric theory of gravitation published by Albert Einstein in 1916.[1] It is the current description of gravitation in modern physics. General relativity generalises special relativity and Newton's law of universal gravitation, providing a unified description of gravity as a geometric property of space and time, or spacetime. In particular, the curvature of spacetime is directly related to the four-momentum (mass-energy and linear momentum) of whatever matter and radiation are present. The relation is specified by the Einstein field equations, a system of partial differential equations.
Many predictions of general relativity differ significantly from those of classical physics, especially concerning the passage of time, the geometry of space, the motion of bodies in free fall, and the propagation of light. Examples of such differences include gravitational time dilation, the gravitational redshift of light, and the gravitational time delay. General relativity's predictions have been confirmed in all observations and experiments to date. Although general relativity is not the only relativistic theory of gravity, it is the simplest theory that is consistent with experimental data. However, unanswered questions remain, the most fundamental being how general relativity can be reconciled with the laws of quantum physics to produce a complete and self-consistent theory of quantum gravity.
Einstein's theory has important astrophysical implications. For example, it implies the existence of black holes—regions of space in which space and time are distorted in such a way that nothing, not even light, can escape—as an end-state for massive stars. There is ample evidence that such stellar black holes as well as more massive varieties of black hole are responsible for the intense radiation emitted by certain types of astronomical objects such as active galactic nuclei or microquasars. The bending of light by gravity can lead to the phenomenon of gravitational lensing, where multiple images of the same distant astronomical object are visible in the sky. General relativity also predicts the existence of gravitational waves, which have since been measured indirectly; a direct measurement is the aim of projects such as LIGO and NASA/ESA Laser Interferometer Space Antenna. In addition, general relativity is the basis of current cosmological models of a consistently expanding universe.
Contents [hide]
1 History
2 From classical mechanics to general relativity
2.1 Geometry of Newtonian gravity
2.2 Relativistic generalization
2.3 Einstein's equations
3 Definition and basic applications
3.1 Definition and basic properties
3.2 Model-building
4 Consequences of Einstein's theory
4.1 Gravitational time dilation and frequency shift
4.2 Light deflection and gravitational time delay
4.3 Gravitational waves
4.4 Orbital effects and the relativity of direction
5 Astrophysical applications
5.1 Gravitational lensing
5.2 Gravitational wave astronomy
5.3 Black holes and other compact objects
5.4 Cosmology
6 Advanced concepts
6.1 Causal structure and global geometry
6.2 Horizons
6.3 Singularities
6.4 Evolution equations
6.5 Global and quasi-local quantities
7 Relationship with quantum theory
7.1 Quantum field theory in curved spacetime
7.2 Quantum gravity
8 Current status
9 See also
10 Notes
11 References
12 Further reading
13 External links
[edit]History

Main articles: History of general relativity and Classical theories of gravitation
Soon after publishing the special theory of relativity in 1905, Einstein started thinking about how to incorporate gravity into his new relativistic framework. In 1907, beginning with a simple thought experiment involving an observer in free fall, he embarked on what would be an eight-year search for a relativistic theory of gravity. After numerous detours and false starts, his work culminated in the November, 1915 presentation to the Prussian Academy of Science of what are now known as the Einstein field equations. These equations specify how the geometry of space and time is influenced by whatever matter is present, and form the core of Einstein's general theory of relativity.[2]
The Einstein field equations are nonlinear and very difficult to solve. Einstein used approximation methods in working out initial predictions of the theory. But as early as 1916, the astrophysicist Karl Schwarzschild found the first non-trivial exact solution to the Einstein field equations, the so-called Schwarzschild metric. This solution laid the groundwork for the description of the final stages of gravitational collapse, and the objects known today as black holes. In the same year, the first steps towards generalizing Schwarzschild's solution to electrically charged objects were taken, which eventually resulted in the Reissner-Nordström solution, now associated with electrically charged black holes.[3] In 1917, Einstein applied his theory to the universe as a whole, initiating the field of relativistic cosmology. In line with contemporary thinking, he assumed a static universe, adding a new parameter to his original field equations—the cosmological constant—to reproduce that "observation".[4] By 1929, however, the work of Hubble and others had shown that our universe is expanding. This is readily described by the expanding cosmological solutions found by Friedmann in 1922, which do not require a cosmological constant. Lemaître used these solutions to formulate the earliest version of the big bang models, in which our universe has evolved from an extremely hot and dense earlier state.[5] Einstein later declared the cosmological constant the biggest blunder of his life.[6]
During that period, general relativity remained something of a curiosity among physical theories. It was clearly superior to Newtonian gravity, being consistent with special relativity and accounting for several effects unexplained by the Newtonian theory. Einstein himself had shown in 1915 how his theory explained the anomalous perihelion advance of the planet Mercury without any arbitrary parameters ("fudge factors").[7] Similarly, a 1919 expedition led by Eddington confirmed general relativity's prediction for the deflection of starlight by the Sun during the total solar eclipse of May 29, 1919,[8] making Einstein instantly famous.[9] Yet the theory entered the mainstream of theoretical physics and astrophysics only with the developments between approximately 1960 and 1975, now known as the Golden age of general relativity[citation needed]. Physicists began to understand the concept of a black hole, and to identify these objects' astrophysical manifestation as quasars.[10] Ever more precise solar system tests confirmed the theory's predictive power,[11] and relativistic cosmology, too, became amenable to direct observational tests.[12]
[edit]From classical mechanics to general relativity

General relativity is best understood by examining its similarities with and departures from classical physics. The first step is the realization that classical mechanics and Newton's law of gravity admit of a geometric description. The combination of this description with the laws of special relativity results in a heuristic derivation of general relativity.[13]
[edit]Geometry of Newtonian gravity
At the base of classical mechanics is the notion that a body's motion can be described as a combination of free (or inertial) motion, and deviations from this free motion. Such deviations are caused by external forces acting on a body in accordance with Newton's second law of motion, which states that the net force acting on a body is equal to that body's (inertial) mass multiplied by its acceleration.[14] The preferred inertial motions are related to the geometry of space and time: in the standard reference frames of classical mechanics, objects in free motion move along straight lines at constant speed. In modern parlance, their paths are geodesics, straight world lines in curved spacetime.[15]


Ball falling to the floor in an accelerating rocket (left), and on Earth (right)
Conversely, one might expect that inertial motions, once identified by observing the actual motions of bodies and making allowances for the external forces (such as electromagnetism or friction), can be used to define the geometry of space, as well as a time coordinate. However, there is an ambiguity once gravity comes into play. According to Newton's law of gravity, and independently verified by experiments such as that of Eötvös and its successors (see Eötvös experiment), there is a universality of free fall (also known as the weak equivalence principle, or the universal equality of inertial and passive-gravitational mass): the trajectory of a test body in free fall depends only on its position and initial speed, but not on any of its material properties.[16] A simplified version of this is embodied in Einstein's elevator experiment, illustrated in the figure on the right: for an observer in a small enclosed room, it is impossible to decide, by mapping the trajectory of bodies such as a dropped ball, whether the room is at rest in a gravitational field, or in free space aboard an accelerating rocket generating a force equal to gravity.[17]
Given the universality of free fall, there is no observable distinction between inertial motion and motion under the influence of the gravitational force. This suggests the definition of a new class of inertial motion, namely that of objects in free fall under the influence of gravity. This new class of preferred motions, too, defines a geometry of space and time—in mathematical terms, it is the geodesic motion associated with a specific connection which depends on the gradient of the gravitational potential. Space, in this construction, still has the ordinary Euclidean geometry. However, spacetime as a whole is more complicated. As can be shown using simple thought experiments following the free-fall trajectories of different test particles, the result of transporting spacetime vectors that can denote a particle's velocity (time-like vectors) will vary with the particle's trajectory; mathematically speaking, the Newtonian connection is not integrable. From this, one can deduce that spacetime is curved. The result is a geometric formulation of Newtonian gravity using only covariant concepts, i.e. a description which is valid in any desired coordinate system.[18] In this geometric description, tidal effects—the relative acceleration of bodies in free fall—are related to the derivative of the connection, showing how the modified geometry is caused by the presence of mass.[19]
[edit]Relativistic generalization
As intriguing as geometric Newtonian gravity may be, its basis, classical mechanics, is merely a limiting case of (special) relativistic mechanics.[20] In the language of symmetry: where gravity can be neglected, physics is Lorentz invariant as in special relativity rather than Galilei invariant as in classical mechanics. (The defining symmetry of special relativity is the Poincaré group which also includes translations and rotations.) The differences between the two become significant when we are dealing with speeds approaching the speed of light, and with high-energy phenomena.[21]


Light cone
With Lorentz symmetry, additional structures come into play. They are defined by the set of light cones (see the image on the left). The light-cones define a causal structure: for each event A, there is a set of events that can, in principle, either influence or be influenced by A via signals or interactions that do not need to travel faster than light (such as event B in the image), and a set of events for which such an influence is impossible (such as event C in the image). These sets are observer-independent.[22] In conjunction with the world-lines of freely falling particles, the light-cones can be used to reconstruct the space–time's semi-Riemannian metric, at least up to a positive scalar factor. In mathematical terms, this defines a conformal structure.[23]
Special relativity is defined in the absence of gravity, so for practical applications, it is a suitable model whenever gravity can be neglected. Bringing gravity into play, and assuming the universality of free fall, an analogous reasoning as in the previous section applies: there are no global inertial frames. Instead there are approximate inertial frames moving alongside freely falling particles. Translated into the language of spacetime: the straight time-like lines that define a gravity-free inertial frame are deformed to lines that are curved relative to each other, suggesting that the inclusion of gravity necessitates a change in spacetime geometry.[24]
A priori, it is not clear whether the new local frames in free fall coincide with the reference frames in which the laws of special relativity hold—that theory is based on the propagation of light, and thus on electromagnetism, which could have a different set of preferred frames. But using different assumptions about the special-relativistic frames (such as their being earth-fixed, or in free fall), one can derive different predictions for the gravitational redshift, that is, the way in which the frequency of light shifts as the light propagates through a gravitational field (cf. below). The actual measurements show that free-falling frames are the ones in which light propagates as it does in special relativity.[25] The generalization of this statement, namely that the laws of special relativity hold to good approximation in freely falling (and non-rotating) reference frames, is known as the Einstein equivalence principle, a crucial guiding principle for generalizing special-relativistic physics to include gravity.[26]
The same experimental data shows that time as measured by clocks in a gravitational field—proper time, to give the technical term—does not follow the rules of special relativity. In the language of spacetime geometry, it is not measured by the Minkowski metric. As in the Newtonian case, this is suggestive of a more general geometry. At small scales, all reference frames that are in free fall are equivalent, and approximately Minkowskian. Consequently, we are now dealing with a curved generalization of Minkowski space. The metric tensor that defines the geometry—in particular, how lengths and angles are measured—is not the Minkowski metric of special relativity, it is a generalization known as a semi- or pseudo-Riemannian metric. Furthermore, each Riemannian metric is naturally associated with one particular kind of connection, the Levi-Civita connection, and this is, in fact, the connection that satisfies the equivalence principle and makes space locally Minkowskian (that is, in suitable locally inertial coordinates, the metric is Minkowskian, and its first partial derivatives and the connection coefficients vanish).[27]
[edit]Einstein's equations
Main articles: Einstein field equations and Mathematics of general relativity
Having formulated the relativistic, geometric version of the effects of gravity, the question of gravity's source remains. In Newtonian gravity, the source is mass. In special relativity, mass turns out to be part of a more general quantity called the energy-momentum tensor, which includes both energy and momentum densities as well as stress (that is, pressure and shear).[28] Using the equivalence principle, this tensor is readily generalized to curved space-time. Drawing further upon the analogy with geometric Newtonian gravity, it is natural to assume that the field equation for gravity relates this tensor and the Ricci tensor, which describes a particular class of tidal effects: the change in volume for a small cloud of test particles that are initially at rest, and then fall freely. In special relativity, conservation of energy-momentum corresponds to the statement that the energy-momentum tensor is divergence-free. This formula, too, is readily generalized to curved spacetime by replacing partial derivatives with their curved-manifold counterparts, covariant derivatives studied in differential geometry. With this additional condition—the covariant divergence of the energy-momentum tensor, and hence of whatever is on the other side of the equation, is zero— the simplest set of equations are what are called Einstein's (field) equations:

On the left-hand side is the Einstein tensor, a specific divergence-free combination of the Ricci tensor Rab and the metric. In particular,

is the curvature scalar. The Ricci tensor itself is related to the more general Riemann curvature tensor as

On the right-hand side, Tab is the energy-momentum tensor. All tensors are written in abstract index notation.[29] Matching the theory's prediction to observational results for planetary orbits (or, equivalently, assuring that the weak-gravity, low-speed limit is Newtonian mechanics), the proportionality constant can be fixed as κ = 8πG/c4, with G the gravitational constant and c the speed of light.[30] When there is no matter present, so that the energy-momentum tensor vanishes, the result are the vacuum Einstein equations,

There are alternatives to general relativity built upon the same premises, which include additional rules and/or constraints, leading to different field equations. Examples are Brans-Dicke theory, teleparallelism, and Einstein-Cartan theory.[31]
[edit]Definition and basic applications

See also: Mathematics of general relativity and Physical theories modified by general relativity
The derivation outlined in the previous section contains all the information needed to define general relativity, describe its key properties, and address a question of crucial importance in physics, namely how the theory can be used for model-building.
[edit]Definition and basic properties
General relativity is a metric theory of gravitation. At its core are Einstein's equations, which describe the relation between the geometry of a four-dimensional, pseudo-Riemannian manifold representing spacetime, and the energy-momentum contained in that spacetime.[32] Phenomena that in classical mechanics are ascribed to the action of the force of gravity (such as free-fall, orbital motion, and spacecraft trajectories), correspond to inertial motion within a curved geometry of spacetime in general relativity; there is no gravitational force deflecting objects from their natural, straight paths. Instead, gravity corresponds to changes in the properties of space and time, which in turn changes the straightest-possible paths that objects will naturally follow.[33] The curvature is, in turn, caused by the energy-momentum of matter. Paraphrasing the relativist John Archibald Wheeler, spacetime tells matter how to move; matter tells spacetime how to curve.[34]
While general relativity replaces the scalar gravitational potential of classical physics by a symmetric rank-two tensor, the latter reduces to the former in certain limiting cases. For weak gravitational fields and slow speed relative to the speed of light, the theory's predictions converge on those of Newton's law of universal gravitation.[35]
As it is constructed using tensors, general relativity exhibits general covariance: its laws—and further laws formulated within the general relativistic framework—take on the same form in all coordinate systems.[36] Furthermore, the theory does not contain any invariant geometric background structures. It thus satisfies a more stringent general principle of relativity, namely that the laws of physics are the same for all observers.[37] Locally, as expressed in the equivalence principle, spacetime is Minkowskian, and the laws of physics exhibit local Lorentz invariance.[38]
[edit]Model-building
The core concept of general-relativistic model-building is that of a solution of Einstein's equations. Given both Einstein's equations and suitable equations for the properties of matter, such a solution consists of a specific semi-Riemannian manifold (usually defined by giving the metric in specific coordinates), and specific matter fields defined on that manifold. Matter and geometry must satisfy Einstein's equations, so in particular, the matter's energy-momentum tensor must be divergence-free. The matter must, of course, also satisfy whatever additional equations were imposed on its properties. In short, such a solution is a model universe that satisfies the laws of general relativity, and possibly additional laws governing whatever matter might be present.[39]
Einstein's equations are nonlinear partial differential equations and, as such, difficult to solve exactly.[40] Nevertheless, a number of exact solutions are known, although only a few have direct physical applications.[41] The best-known exact solutions, and also those most interesting from a physics point of view, are the Schwarzschild solution, the Reissner-Nordström solution and the Kerr metric, each corresponding to a certain type of black hole in an otherwise empty universe,[42] and the Friedmann-Lemaître-Robertson-Walker and de Sitter universes, each describing an expanding cosmos.[43] Exact solutions of great theoretical interest include the Gödel universe (which opens up the intriguing possibility of time travel in curved spacetimes), the Taub-NUT solution (a model universe that is homogeneous, but anisotropic), and Anti-de Sitter space (which has recently come to prominence in the context of what is called the Maldacena conjecture).[44]
Given the difficulty of finding exact solutions, Einstein's field equations are also solved frequently by numerical integration on a computer, or by considering small perturbations of exact solutions. In the field of numerical relativity, powerful computers are employed to simulate the geometry of spacetime and to solve Einstein's equations for interesting situations such as two colliding black holes.[45] In principle, such methods may be applied to any system, given sufficient computer resources, and may address fundamental questions such as naked singularities. Approximate solutions may also be found by perturbation theories such as linearized gravity[46] and its generalization, the post-Newtonian expansion, both of which were developed by Einstein. The latter provides a systematic approach to solving for the geometry of a spacetime that contains a distribution of matter that moves slowly compared with the speed of light. The expansion involves a series of terms; the first terms represent Newtonian gravity, whereas the later terms represent ever smaller corrections to Newton's theory due to general relativity.[47] An extension of this expansion is the parametrized post-Newtonian (PPN) formalism, which allows quantitative comparisons between the predictions of general relativity and alternative theories.[48]
[edit]Consequences of Einstein's theory

General relativity has a number of physical consequences. Some follow directly from the theory's axioms, whereas others have become clear only in the course of the ninety years of research that followed Einstein's initial publication.
[edit]Gravitational time dilation and frequency shift
Main article: Gravitational time dilation


Schematic representation of the gravitational redshift of a light wave escaping from the surface of a massive body
Assuming that the equivalence principle holds,[49] gravity influences the passage of time. Light sent down into a gravity well is blueshifted, whereas light sent in the opposite direction (i.e., climbing out of the gravity well) is redshifted; collectively, these two effects are known as the gravitational frequency shift. More generally, processes close to a massive body run more slowly when compared with processes taking place farther away; this effect is known as gravitational time dilation.[50]
Gravitational redshift has been measured in the laboratory[51] and using astronomical observations.[52] Gravitational time dilation in the Earth's gravitational field has been measured numerous times using atomic clocks,[53] while ongoing validation is provided as a side effect of the operation of the Global Positioning System (GPS).[54] Tests in stronger gravitational fields are provided by the observation of binary pulsars.[55] All results are in agreement with general relativity.[56] However, at the current level of accuracy, these observations cannot distinguish between general relativity and other theories in which the equivalence principle is valid.[57]
[edit]Light deflection and gravitational time delay
Main articles: Kepler problem in general relativity, Gravitational lens, and Shapiro delay
General relativity predicts that the path of light is bent in a gravitational field; light passing a massive body is deflected towards that body. This effect has been confirmed by observing the light of stars or distant quasars being deflected as it passes the Sun.[58]


Deflection of light (sent out from the location shown in blue) near a compact body (shown in gray)
This and related predictions follow from the fact that light follows what is called a light-like or null geodesic—a generalization of the straight lines along which light travels in classical physics. Such geodesics are the generalization of the invariance of lightspeed in special relativity.[59] As one examines suitable model spacetimes (either the exterior Schwarzschild solution or, for more than a single mass, the post-Newtonian expansion),[60] several effects of gravity on light propagation emerge. Although the bending of light can also be derived by extending the universality of free fall to light,[61] the angle of deflection resulting from such calculations is only half the value given by general relativity.[62]
Closely related to light deflection is the gravitational time delay (or Shapiro effect), the phenomenon that light signals take longer to move through a gravitational field than they would in the absence of that field. There have been numerous successful tests of this prediction.[63] In the parameterized post-Newtonian formalism (PPN), measurements of both the deflection of light and the gravitational time delay determine a parameter called γ, which encodes the influence of gravity on the geometry of space.[64]
[edit]Gravitational waves
Main article: Gravitational waves


Ring of test particles influenced by gravitational wave
One of several analogies between weak-field gravity and electromagnetism is that, analogous to electromagnetic waves, there are gravitational waves: ripples in the metric of spacetime that propagate at the speed of light.[65] The simplest type of such a wave can be visualized by its action on a ring of freely floating particles (upper image to the right). A sine wave propagating through such a ring towards the reader distorts the ring in a characteristic, rhythmic fashion (lower, animated image to the right).[66] Since Einstein's equations are non-linear, arbitrarily strong gravitational waves do not obey linear superposition, making their description difficult. However, for weak fields, a linear approximation can be made. Such linearized gravitational waves are sufficiently accurate to describe the exceedingly weak waves that are expected to arrive here on Earth from far-off cosmic events, which typically result in relative distances increasing and decreasing by 10 − 21 or less. Data-analysis methods routinely make use of the fact that these linearized waves can be Fourier decomposed.[67]
Some exact solutions describe gravitational waves without any approximation, e.g., a wave train traveling through empty space[68] or so-called Gowdy universes, varieties of an expanding cosmos filled with gravitational waves.[69] But for gravitational waves produced in astrophysically relevant situations, such as the merger of two black holes, numerical methods are presently the only way to construct appropriate models.[70]
[edit]Orbital effects and the relativity of direction
Main article: Kepler problem in general relativity
General relativity differs from classical mechanics in a number of predictions concerning orbiting bodies. It predicts an overall rotation (precession) of planetary orbits, as well as orbital decay caused by the emission of gravitational waves and effects related to the relativity of direction.
[edit]Precession of apsides


Newtonian (red) vs. Einsteinian orbit (blue) of a lone planet orbiting a star
In general relativity, the apsides of any orbit (the point of the orbiting body's closest approach to the system's center of mass) will precess—the orbit is not an ellipse, but akin to an ellipse that rotates on its focus, resulting in a rose curve-like shape (see image). Einstein first derived this result by using an approximate metric representing the Newtonian limit and treating the orbiting body as a test particle. For him, the fact that his theory gave a straightforward explanation of the anomalous perihelion shift of the planet Mercury, discovered earlier by Urbain Le Verrier in 1859, was important evidence that he had at last identified the correct form of the gravitational field equations.[71]
The effect can also be derived by using either the exact Schwarzschild metric (describing spacetime around a spherical mass)[72] or the much more general post-Newtonian formalism.[73] It is due to the influence of gravity on the geometry of space and to the contribution of self-energy to a body's gravity (encoded in the nonlinearity of Einstein's equations).[74] Relativistic precession has been observed for all planets that allow for accurate precession measurements (Mercury, Venus and the Earth),[75] as well as in binary pulsar systems, where it is larger by five orders of magnitude.[76]
[edit]Orbital decay


Orbital decay for PSR1913+16: time shift in seconds, tracked over three decades.[77]
According to general relativity, a binary system will emit gravitational waves, thereby losing energy. Due to this loss, the distance between the two orbiting bodies decreases, and so does their orbital period. Within the solar system or for ordinary double stars, the effect is too small to be observable. This is not the case for a close binary pulsar, a system of two orbiting neutron stars, one of which is a pulsar: from the pulsar, observers on Earth receive a regular series of radio pulses that can serve as a highly accurate clock, which allows precise measurements of the orbital period. Since the neutron stars are very compact, significant amounts of energy are emitted in the form of gravitational radiation.[78]
The first observation of a decrease in orbital period due to the emission of gravitational waves was made by Hulse and Taylor, using the binary pulsar PSR1913+16 they had discovered in 1974. This was the first detection of gravitational waves, albeit indirect, for which they were awarded the 1993 Nobel Prize in physics.[79] Since then, several other binary pulsars have been found, in particular the double pulsar PSR J0737-3039, in which both stars are pulsars.[80]
[edit]Geodetic precession and frame-dragging
Main articles: Geodetic precession and Frame dragging
Several relativistic effects are directly related to the relativity of direction.[81] One is geodetic precession: the axis direction of a gyroscope in free fall in curved spacetime will change when compared, for instance, with the direction of light received from distant stars—even though such a gyroscope represents the way of keeping a direction as stable as possible ("parallel transport").[82] For the Moon-Earth-system, this effect has been measured with the help of lunar laser ranging.[83] More recently, it has been measured for test masses aboard the satellite Gravity Probe B to a precision of better than 1%.[84]
Near a rotating mass, there are so-called gravitomagnetic or frame-dragging effects. A distant observer will determine that objects close to the mass get "dragged around". This is most extreme for rotating black holes where, for any object entering a zone known as the ergosphere, rotation is inevitable.[85] Such effects can again be tested through their influence on the orientation of gyroscopes in free fall.[86] Somewhat controversial tests have been performed using the LAGEOS satellites, confirming the relativistic prediction.[87] Also the Mars Global Surveyor probe around Mars has been used.[88][89]
A precision measurement is the main aim of the Gravity Probe B mission. The geodetic effect was confirmed to better than 0.5% accuracy.[90]
[edit]Astrophysical applications

[edit]Gravitational lensing
Main article: Gravitational lensing


Einstein cross: four images of the same astronomical object, produced by a gravitational lens
The deflection of light by gravity is responsible for a new class of astronomical phenomena. If a massive object is situated between the astronomer and a distant target object with appropriate mass and relative distances, the astronomer will see multiple distorted images of the target. Such effects are known as gravitational lensing.[91] Depending on the configuration, scale, and mass distribution, there can be two or more images, a bright ring known as an Einstein ring, or partial rings called arcs.[92] The earliest example was discovered in 1979;[93] since then, more than a hundred gravitational lenses have been observed.[94] Even if the multiple images are too close to each other to be resolved, the effect can still be measured, e.g., as an overall brightening of the target object; a number of such "microlensing events" have been observed.[95]
Gravitational lensing has developed into a tool of observational astronomy. It is used to detect the presence and distribution of dark matter, provide a "natural telescope" for observing distant galaxies, and to obtain an independent estimate of the Hubble constant. Statistical evaluations of lensing data provide valuable insight into the structural evolution of galaxies.[96]
[edit]Gravitational wave astronomy
Main articles: Gravitational waves and Gravitational wave astronomy


Artist's impression of the space-borne gravitational wave detector LISA
Observations of binary pulsars provide strong indirect evidence for the existence of gravitational waves (see Orbital decay, above). However, gravitational waves reaching us from the depths of the cosmos have not been detected directly, which is a major goal of current relativity-related research.[97] Several land-based gravitational wave detectors are currently in operation, most notably the interferometric detectors GEO 600, LIGO (three detectors), TAMA 300 and VIRGO.[98] A joint US-European space-based detector, LISA, is currently under development,[99] with a precursor mission (LISA Pathfinder) due for launch in 2012.[100]
Observations of gravitational waves promise to complement observations in the electromagnetic spectrum.[101] They are expected to yield information about black holes and other dense objects such as neutron stars and white dwarfs, about certain kinds of supernova implosions, and about processes in the very early universe, including the signature of certain types of hypothetical cosmic string.[102]
[edit]Black holes and other compact objects
Main article: Black hole
Whenever the ratio of an object's mass to its radius becomes sufficiently large, general relativity predicts the formation of a black hole, a region of space from which nothing, not even light, can escape. In the currently accepted models of stellar evolution, neutron stars of around 1.4 solar masses, and stellar black holes with a few to a few dozen solar masses, are thought to be the final state for the evolution of massive stars.[103] Usually a galaxy has one supermassive black hole with a few million to a few billion solar masses in its center,[104] and its presence is thought to have played an important role in the formation of the galaxy and larger cosmic structures.[105]


Simulation based on the equations of general relativity: a star collapsing to form a black hole while emitting gravitational waves
Astronomically, the most important property of compact objects is that they provide a supremely efficient mechanism for converting gravitational energy into electromagnetic radiation.[106] Accretion, the falling of dust or gaseous matter onto stellar or supermassive black holes, is thought to be responsible for some spectacularly luminous astronomical objects, notably diverse kinds of active galactic nuclei on galactic scales and stellar-size objects such as microquasars.[107] In particular, accretion can lead to relativistic jets, focused beams of highly energetic particles that are being flung into space at almost light speed.[108] General relativity plays a central role in modelling all these phenomena,[109] and observations provide strong evidence for the existence of black holes with the properties predicted by the theory.[110]
Black holes are also sought-after targets in the search for gravitational waves (cf. Gravitational waves, above). Merging black hole binaries should lead to some of the strongest gravitational wave signals reaching detectors here on Earth, and the phase directly before the merger ("chirp") could be used as a "standard candle" to deduce the distance to the merger events–and hence serve as a probe of cosmic expansion at large distances.[111] The gravitational waves produced as a stellar black hole plunges into a supermassive one should provide direct information about supermassive black hole's geometry.[112]
[edit]Cosmology
Main article: Physical cosmology
The current models of cosmology are based on Einstein's equations including cosmological constant Λ, which has important influence on the large-scale dynamics of the cosmos,

where gab is the spacetime metric.[113] Isotropic and homogeneous solutions of these enhanced equations, the Friedmann-Lemaître-Robertson-Walker solutions,[114] allow physicists to model a universe that has evolved over the past 14 billion years from a hot, early Big Bang phase.[115] Once a small number of parameters (for example the universe's mean matter density) have been fixed by astronomical observation,[116] further observational data can be used to put the models to the test.[117] Predictions, all successful, include the initial abundance of chemical elements formed in a period of primordial nucleosynthesis,[118] the large-scale structure of the universe,[119] and the existence and properties of a "thermal echo" from the early cosmos, the cosmic background radiation.[120]
Astronomical observations of the cosmological expansion rate allow the total amount of matter in the universe to be estimated, although the nature of that matter remains mysterious in part. About 90% of all matter appears to be so-called dark matter, which has mass (or, equivalently, gravitational influence), but does not interact electromagnetically and, hence, cannot be observed directly.[121] There is no generally accepted description of this new kind of matter, within the framework of known particle physics[122] or otherwise.[123] Observational evidence from redshift surveys of distant supernovae and measurements of the cosmic background radiation also show that the evolution of our universe is significantly influenced by a cosmological constant resulting in an acceleration of cosmic expansion or, equivalently, by a form of energy with an unusual equation of state, known as dark energy, the nature of which remains unclear.[124]
A so-called inflationary phase,[125] an additional phase of strongly accelerated expansion at cosmic times of around 10 − 33 seconds, was hypothesized in 1980 to account for several puzzling observations that were unexplained by classical cosmological models, such as the nearly perfect homogeneity of the cosmic background radiation.[126] Recent measurements of the cosmic background radiation have resulted in the first evidence for this scenario.[127] However, there is a bewildering variety of possible inflationary scenarios, which cannot be restricted by current observations.[128] An even larger question is the physics of the earliest universe, prior to the inflationary phase and close to where the classical models predict the big bang singularity. An authoritative answer would require a complete theory of quantum gravity, which has not yet been developed[129] (cf. the section on quantum gravity, below).
[edit]Advanced concepts

[edit]Causal structure and global geometry
Main article: Causal structure


Penrose diagram of an infinite Minkowski universe
In general relativity, no material body can catch up with or overtake a light pulse. No influence from an event A can reach any other location X before light sent out at A to X. In consequence, an exploration of all light worldlines (null geodesics) yields key information about the spacetime's causal structure. This structure can be displayed using Penrose-Carter diagrams in which infinitely large regions of space and infinite time intervals are shrunk ("compactified") so as to fit onto a finite map, while light still travels along diagonals as in standard spacetime diagrams.[130]
Aware of the importance of causal structure, Roger Penrose and others developed what is known as global geometry. In global geometry, the object of study is not one particular solution (or family of solutions) to Einstein's equations. Rather, relations that hold true for all geodesics, such as the Raychaudhuri equation, and additional non-specific assumptions about the nature of matter (usually in the form of so-called energy conditions) are used to derive general results.[131]
[edit]Horizons
Main articles: Horizon (general relativity), No hair theorem, and Black hole mechanics
Using global geometry, some spacetimes can be shown to contain boundaries called horizons, which demarcate one region from the rest of spacetime. The best-known examples are black holes: if mass is compressed into a sufficiently compact region of space (as specified in the hoop conjecture, the relevant length scale is the Schwarzschild radius[132]), no light from inside can escape to the outside. Since no object can overtake a light pulse, all interior matter is imprisoned as well. Passage from the exterior to the interior is still possible, showing that the boundary, the black hole's horizon, is not a physical barrier.[133]


The ergosphere of a rotating black hole, which plays a key role when it comes to extracting energy from such a black hole
Early studies of black holes relied on explicit solutions of Einstein's equations, notably the spherically symmetric Schwarzschild solution (used to describe a static black hole) and the axisymmetric Kerr solution (used to describe a rotating, stationary black hole, and introducing interesting features such as the ergosphere). Using global geometry, later studies have revealed more general properties of black holes. In the long run, they are rather simple objects characterized by eleven parameters specifying energy, linear momentum, angular momentum, location at a specified time and electric charge. This is stated by the black hole uniqueness theorems: "black holes have no hair", that is, no distinguishing marks like the hairstyles of humans. Irrespective of the complexity of a gravitating object collapsing to form a black hole, the object that results (having emitted gravitational waves) is very simple.[134]
Even more remarkably, there is a general set of laws known as black hole mechanics, which is analogous to the laws of thermodynamics. For instance, by the second law of black hole mechanics, the area of the event horizon of a general black hole will never decrease with time, analogous to the entropy of a thermodynamic system. This limits the energy that can be extracted by classical means from a rotating black hole (e.g. by the Penrose process).[135] There is strong evidence that the laws of black hole mechanics are, in fact, a subset of the laws of thermodynamics, and that the black hole area is proportional to its entropy.[136] This leads to a modification of the original laws of black hole mechanics: for instance, as the second law of black hole mechanics becomes part of the second law of thermodynamics, it is possible for black hole area to decrease—as long as other processes ensure that, overall, entropy increases. As thermodynamical objects with non-zero temperature, black holes should emit thermal radiation. Semi-classical calculations indicate that indeed they do, with the surface gravity playing the role of temperature in Planck's law. This radiation is known as Hawking radiation (cf. the quantum theory section, below).[137]
There are other types of horizons. In an expanding universe, an observer may find that some regions of the past cannot be observed ("particle horizon"), and some regions of the future cannot be influenced (event horizon).[138] Even in flat Minkowski space, when described by an accelerated observer (Rindler space), there will be horizons associated with a semi-classical radiation known as Unruh radiation.[139]
[edit]Singularities
Main article: Spacetime singularity
Another general—and quite disturbing—feature of general relativity is the appearance of spacetime boundaries known as singularities. Spacetime can be explored by following up on timelike and lightlike geodesics—all possible ways that light and particles in free fall can travel. But some solutions of Einstein's equations have "ragged edges"—regions known as spacetime singularities, where the paths of light and falling particles come to an abrupt end, and geometry becomes ill-defined. In the more interesting cases, these are "curvature singularities", where geometrical quantities characterizing spacetime curvature, such as the Ricci scalar, take on infinite values.[140] Well-known examples of spacetimes with future singularities—where worldlines end—are the Schwarzschild solution, which describes a singularity inside an eternal static black hole,[141] or the Kerr solution with its ring-shaped singularity inside an eternal rotating black hole.[142] The Friedmann-Lemaître-Robertson-Walker solutions and other spacetimes describing universes have past singularities on which worldlines begin, namely big bang singularities, and some have future singularities (big crunch) as well.[143]
Given that these examples are all highly symmetric—and thus simplified—it is tempting to conclude that the occurrence of singularities is an artefact of idealization.[144] The famous singularity theorems, proved using the methods of global geometry, say otherwise: singularities are a generic feature of general relativity, and unavoidable once the collapse of an object with realistic matter properties has proceeded beyond a certain stage[145] and also at the beginning of a wide class of expanding universes.[146] However, the theorems say little about the properties of singularities, and much of current research is devoted to characterizing these entities' generic structure (hypothesized e.g. by the so-called BKL conjecture).[147] The cosmic censorship hypothesis states that all realistic future singularities (no perfect symmetries, matter with realistic properties) are safely hidden away behind a horizon, and thus invisible to all distant observers. While no formal proof yet exists, numerical simulations offer supporting evidence of its validity.[148]
[edit]Evolution equations
Main article: Initial value formulation (general relativity)
Each solution of Einstein's equation encompasses the whole history of a universe — it is not just some snapshot of how things are, but a whole, possibly matter-filled, spacetime. It describes the state of matter and geometry everywhere and at every moment in that particular universe. Due to its general covariance, Einstein's theory is not sufficient by itself to determine the time evolution of the metric tensor. It must be combined with a coordinate condition, which is analogous to gauge fixing in other field theories.[149]
To understand Einstein's equations as partial differential equations, it is helpful to formulate them in a way that describes the evolution of the universe over time. This is done in so-called "3+1" formulations, where spacetime is split into three space dimensions and one time dimension. The best-known example is the ADM formalism.[150] These decompositions show that the spacetime evolution equations of general relativity are well-behaved: solutions always exist, and are uniquely defined, once suitable initial conditions have been specified.[151] Such formulations of Einstein's field equations are the basis of numerical relativity.[152]
[edit]Global and quasi-local quantities
Main article: Mass in general relativity
The notion of evolution equations is intimately tied in with another aspect of general relativistic physics. In Einstein's theory, it turns out to be impossible to find a general definition for a seemingly simple property such as a system's total mass (or energy). The main reason is that the gravitational field—like any physical field—must be ascribed a certain energy, but that it proves to be fundamentally impossible to localize that energy.[153]
Nevertheless, there are possibilities to define a system's total mass, either using a hypothetical "infinitely distant observer" (ADM mass)[154] or suitable symmetries (Komar mass).[155] If one excludes from the system's total mass the energy being carried away to infinity by gravitational waves, the result is the so-called Bondi mass at null infinity.[156] Just as in classical physics, it can be shown that these masses are positive.[157] Corresponding global definitions exist for momentum and angular momentum.[158] There have also been a number of attempts to define quasi-local quantities, such as the mass of an isolated system formulated using only quantities defined within a finite region of space containing that system. The hope is to obtain a quantity useful for general statements about isolated systems, such as a more precise formulation of the hoop conjecture.[159]
[edit]Relationship with quantum theory

If general relativity is considered one of the two pillars of modern physics, quantum theory, the basis of understanding matter from elementary particles to solid state physics, is the other.[160] However, it is still an open question as to how the concepts of quantum theory can be reconciled with those of general relativity.
[edit]Quantum field theory in curved spacetime
Main article: Quantum field theory in curved spacetime
Ordinary quantum field theories, which form the basis of modern elementary particle physics, are defined in flat Minkowski space, which is an excellent approximation when it comes to describing the behavior of microscopic particles in weak gravitational fields like those found on Earth.[161] In order to describe situations in which gravity is strong enough to influence (quantum) matter, yet not strong enough to require quantization itself, physicists have formulated quantum field theories in curved spacetime. These theories rely on classical general relativity to describe a curved background spacetime, and define a generalized quantum field theory to describe the behavior of quantum matter within that spacetime.[162] Using this formalism, it can be shown that black holes emit a blackbody spectrum of particles known as Hawking radiation, leading to the possibility that they evaporate over time.[163] As briefly mentioned above, this radiation plays an important role for the thermodynamics of black holes.[164]
[edit]Quantum gravity
Main article: Quantum gravity
See also: String theory, Canonical general relativity, and Loop quantum gravity
The demand for consistency between a quantum description of matter and a geometric description of spacetime,[165] as well as the appearance of singularities (where curvature length scales become microscopic), indicate the need for a full theory of quantum gravity: for an adequate description of the interior of black holes, and of the very early universe, a theory is required in which gravity and the associated geometry of spacetime are described in the language of quantum physics.[166] Despite major efforts, no complete and consistent theory of quantum gravity is currently known, even though a number of promising candidates exist.[167]


Projection of a Calabi-Yau manifold, one of the ways of compactifying the extra dimensions posited by string theory
Attempts to generalize ordinary quantum field theories, used in elementary particle physics to describe fundamental interactions, so as to include gravity have led to serious problems. At low energies, this approach proves successful, in that it results in an acceptable effective (quantum) field theory of gravity.[168] At very high energies, however, the result are models devoid of all predictive power ("non-renormalizability").[169]


Simple spin network of the type used in loop quantum gravity
One attempt to overcome these limitations is string theory, a quantum theory not of point particles, but of minute one-dimensional extended objects.[170] The theory promises to be a unified description of all particles and interactions, including gravity;[171] the price to pay is unusual features such as six extra dimensions of space in addition to the usual three.[172] In what is called the second superstring revolution, it was conjectured that both string theory and a unification of general relativity and supersymmetry known as supergravity[173] form part of a hypothesized eleven-dimensional model known as M-theory, which would constitute a uniquely defined and consistent theory of quantum gravity.[174]
Another approach starts with the canonical quantization procedures of quantum theory. Using the initial-value-formulation of general relativity (cf. the section on evolution equations, above), the result is the Wheeler-deWitt equation (an analogue of the Schrödinger equation) which, regrettably, turns out to be ill-defined.[175] However, with the introduction of what are now known as Ashtekar variables,[176] this leads to a promising model known as loop quantum gravity. Space is represented by a web-like structure called a spin network, evolving over time in discrete steps.[177]
Depending on which features of general relativity and quantum theory are accepted unchanged, and on what level changes are introduced,[178] there are numerous other attempts to arrive at a viable theory of quantum gravity, some examples being dynamical triangulations,[179] causal sets,[180] twistor models[181] or the path-integral based models of quantum cosmology.[182]
All candidate theories still have major formal and conceptual problems to overcome. They also face the common problem that, as yet, there is no way to put quantum gravity predictions to experimental tests (and thus to decide between the candidates where their predictions vary), although there is hope for this to change as future data from cosmological observations and particle physics experiments becomes available.[183]
[edit]Current status

General relativity has emerged as a highly successful model of gravitation and cosmology, which has so far passed every unambiguous observational and experimental test. Even so, there are strong indications the theory is incomplete.[184] The problem of quantum gravity and the question of the reality of spacetime singularities remain open.[185] Observational data that is taken as evidence for dark energy and dark matter could indicate the need for new physics,[186] and while the so-called Pioneer anomaly might yet admit of a conventional explanation, it, too, could be a harbinger of new physics.[187] Even taken as is, general relativity is rich with possibilities for further exploration. Mathematical relativists seek to understand the nature of singularities and the fundamental properties of Einstein's equations,[188] and increasingly powerful computer simulations (such as those describing merging black holes) are run.[189] The race for the first direct detection of gravitational waves continues apace,[190] in the hope of creating opportunities to test the theory's validity for much stronger gravitational fields than has been possible to date.[191] More than ninety years after its publication, general relativity remains a highly active area of research.[192]
[edit]See also

Eötvös experiment
Contributors to general relativity
Einstein–Hilbert action
General relativity resources - a list of the most cited resources
Introduction to mathematics of general relativity
Tests of general relativity
Timeline of gravitational physics and relativity
Inertial frame
Einstein-Cartan theory
[edit]Notes

^ "Nobel Prize Biography". Nobel Prize Biography. Nobel Prize. Retrieved 25 February 2011.
^ Pais 1982, ch. 9 to 15, Janssen 2005; an up-to-date collection of current research, including reprints of many of the original articles, is Renn 2007; an accessible overview can be found in Renn 2005, pp. 110ff. An early key article is Einstein 1907, cf. Pais 1982, ch. 9. The publication featuring the field equations is Einstein 1915, cf. Pais 1982, ch. 11–15
^ Schwarzschild 1916a, Schwarzschild 1916b and Reissner 1916 (later complemented in Nordström 1918)
^ Einstein 1917, cf. Pais 1982, ch. 15e
^ Hubble's original article is Hubble 1929; an accessible overview is given in Singh 2004, ch. 2–4
^ As reported in Gamow 1970. Einstein's condemnation would prove to be premature, cf. the section Cosmology, below
^ Pais 1982, pp. 253–254
^ Kennefick 2005, Kennefick 2007
^ Pais 1982, ch. 16
^ Israel 1987, ch. 7.8–7.10, Thorne 1994, ch. 3–9
^ Sections Orbital effects and the relativity of direction, Gravitational time dilation and frequency shift and Light deflection and gravitational time delay, and references therein
^ Section Cosmology and references therein; the historical development is in Overbye 1999
^ The following exposition re-traces that of Ehlers 1973, sec. 1
^ Arnold 1989, ch. 1
^ Ehlers 1973, pp. 5f
^ Will 1993, sec. 2.4, Will 2006, sec. 2
^ Wheeler 1990, ch. 2
^ Ehlers 1973, sec. 1.2, Havas 1964, Künzle 1972. The simple thought experiment in question was first described in Heckmann & Schücking 1959
^ Ehlers 1973, pp. 10f
^ Good introductions are, in order of increasing presupposed knowledge of mathematics, Giulini 2005, Mermin 2005, and Rindler 1991; for accounts of precision experiments, cf. part IV of Ehlers & Lämmerzahl 2006
^ An in-depth comparison between the two symmetry groups can be found in Giulini 2006a
^ Rindler 1991, sec. 22, Synge 1972, ch. 1 and 2
^ Ehlers 1973, sec. 2.3
^ Ehlers 1973, sec. 1.4, Schutz 1985, sec. 5.1
^ Ehlers 1973, pp. 17ff; a derivation can be found in Mermin 2005, ch. 12. For the experimental evidence, cf. the section Gravitational time dilation and frequency shift, below
^ Rindler 2001, sec. 1.13; for an elementary account, see Wheeler 1990, ch. 2; there are, however, some differences between the modern version and Einstein's original concept used in the historical derivation of general relativity, cf. Norton 1985
^ Ehlers 1973, sec. 1.4 for the experimental evidence, see once more section Gravitational time dilation and frequency shift. Choosing a different connection with non-zero torsion leads to a modified theory known as Einstein-Cartan theory
^ Ehlers 1973, p. 16, Kenyon 1990, sec. 7.2, Weinberg 1972, sec. 2.8
^ Ehlers 1973, pp. 19–22; for similar derivations, see sections 1 and 2 of ch. 7 in Weinberg 1972. The Einstein tensor is the only divergence-free tensor that is a function of the metric coefficients, their first and second derivatives at most, and allows the spacetime of special relativity as a solution in the absence of sources of gravity, cf. Lovelock 1972. The tensors on both side are of second rank, that is, they can each be thought of as 4×4 matrices, each of which contains ten independent terms; hence, the above represents ten coupled equations. The fact that, as a consequence of geometric relations known as Bianchi identities, the Einstein tensor satisfies a further four identities reduces these to six independent equations, e.g. Schutz 1985, sec. 8.3
^ Kenyon 1990, sec. 7.4
^ Brans & Dicke 1961, Weinberg 1972, sec. 3 in ch. 7, Goenner 2004, sec. 7.2, and Trautman 2006, respectively
^ Wald 1984, ch. 4, Weinberg 1972, ch. 7 or, in fact, any other text-book on general relativity
^ At least approximately, cf. Poisson 2004
^ Wheeler 1990, p. xi
^ Wald 1984, sec. 4.4
^ Wald 1984, sec. 4.1
^ For the (conceptual and historical) difficulties in defining a general principle of relativity and separating it from the notion of general covariance, see Giulini 2006b
^ section 5 in ch. 12 of Weinberg 1972
^ Introductory chapters of Stephani et al. 2003
^ A review showing Einstein's equation in the broader context of other PDEs with physical significance is Geroch 1996
^ For background information and a list of solutions, cf. Stephani et al. 2003; a more recent review can be found in MacCallum 2006
^ Chandrasekhar 1983, ch. 3,5,6
^ Narlikar 1993, ch. 4, sec. 3.3
^ Brief descriptions of these and further interesting solutions can be found in Hawking & Ellis 1973, ch. 5
^ Lehner 2002
^ For instance Wald 1984, sec. 4.4
^ Will 1993, sec. 4.1 and 4.2
^ Will 2006, sec. 3.2, Will 1993, ch. 4
^ Rindler 2001, pp. 24–26 vs. pp. 236–237 and Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, pp. 164–172. Einstein derived these effects using the equivalence principle as early as 1907, cf. Einstein 1907 and the description in Pais 1982, pp. 196–198
^ Rindler 2001, pp. 24–26; Misner, Thorne & Wheeler 1973, § 38.5
^ Pound-Rebka experiment, see Pound & Rebka 1959, Pound & Rebka 1960; Pound & Snider 1964; a list of further experiments is given in Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, table 4.1 on p. 186
^ Greenstein, Oke & Shipman 1971; the most recent and most accurate Sirius B measurements are published in Barstow, Bond & Holberg 2005
^ Starting with the Hafele-Keating experiment, Hafele & Keating 1972a and Hafele & Keating 1972b, and culminating in the Gravity Probe A experiment; an overview of experiments can be found in Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, table 4.1 on p. 186
^ GPS is continually tested by comparing atomic clocks on the ground and aboard orbiting satellites; for an account of relativistic effects, see Ashby 2002 and Ashby 2003
^ Stairs 2003 and Kramer 2004
^ General overviews can be found in section 2.1. of Will 2006; Will 2003, pp. 32–36; Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, sec. 4.2
^ Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, pp. 164–172
^ Cf. Kennefick 2005 for the classic early measurements by the Eddington expeditions; for an overview of more recent measurements, see Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, ch. 4.3. For the most precise direct modern observations using quasars, cf. Shapiro et al. 2004
^ This is not an independent axiom; it can be derived from Einstein's equations and the Maxwell Lagrangian using a WKB approximation, cf. Ehlers 1973, sec. 5
^ Blanchet 2006, sec. 1.3
^ Rindler 2001, sec. 1.16; for the historical examples, Israel 1987, pp. 202–204; in fact, Einstein published one such derivation as Einstein 1907. Such calculations tacitly assume that the geometry of space is Euclidean, cf. Ehlers & Rindler 1997
^ From the standpoint of Einstein's theory, these derivations take into account the effect of gravity on time, but not its consequences for the warping of space, cf. Rindler 2001, sec. 11.11
^ For the Sun's gravitational field using radar signals reflected from planets such as Venus and Mercury, cf. Shapiro 1964, Weinberg 1972, ch. 8, sec. 7; for signals actively sent back by space probes (transponder measurements), cf. Bertotti, Iess & Tortora 2003; for an overview, see Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, table 4.4 on p. 200; for more recent measurements using signals received from a pulsar that is part of a binary system, the gravitational field causing the time delay being that of the other pulsar, cf. Stairs 2003, sec. 4.4
^ Will 1993, sec. 7.1 and 7.2
^ These have been indirectly observed through the loss of energy in binary pulsar systems such as the Hulse-Taylor binary, the subject of the 1993 Nobel Prize in physics. A number of projects are underway to attempt to observe directly the effects of gravitational waves. For an overview, see Misner, Thorne & Wheeler 1973, part VIII. Unlike electromagnetic waves, the dominant contribution for gravitational waves is not the dipole, but the quadrupole; see Schutz 2001
^ Most advanced textbooks on general relativity contain a description of these properties, e.g. Schutz 1985, ch. 9
^ For example Jaranowski & Królak 2005
^ Rindler 2001, ch. 13
^ Gowdy 1971, Gowdy 1974
^ See Lehner 2002 for a brief introduction to the methods of numerical relativity, and Seidel 1998 for the connection with gravitational wave astronomy
^ Schutz 2003, pp. 48–49, Pais 1982, pp. 253–254
^ Rindler 2001, sec. 11.9
^ Will 1993, pp. 177–181
^ In consequence, in the parameterized post-Newtonian formalism (PPN), measurements of this effect determine a linear combination of the terms β and γ, cf. Will 2006, sec. 3.5 and Will 1993, sec. 7.3
^ The most precise measurements are VLBI measurements of planetary positions; see Will 1993, ch. 5, Will 2006, sec. 3.5, Anderson et al. 1992; for an overview, Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, pp. 406–407
^ Kramer et al. 2006
^ A figure that includes error bars is fig. 7 in Will 2006, sec. 5.1
^ Stairs 2003, Schutz 2003, pp. 317–321, Bartusiak 2000, pp. 70–86
^ Weisberg & Taylor 2003; for the pulsar discovery, see Hulse & Taylor 1975; for the initial evidence for gravitational radiation, see Taylor 1994
^ Kramer 2004
^ Penrose 2004, §14.5, Misner, Thorne & Wheeler 1973, §11.4
^ Weinberg 1972, sec. 9.6, Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, sec. 7.8
^ Bertotti, Ciufolini & Bender 1987, Nordtvedt 2003
^ Kahn 2007
^ Townsend 1997, sec. 4.2.1, Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, pp. 469–471
^ Ohanian & Ruffini 1994, sec. 4.7, Weinberg 1972, sec. 9.7; for a more recent review, see Schäfer 2004
^ Ciufolini & Pavlis 2004, Ciufolini, Pavlis & Peron 2006, Iorio 2009
^ Iorio L. (August 2006), "COMMENTS, REPLIES AND NOTES: A note on the evidence of the gravitomagnetic field of Mars", Classical Quantum Gravity 23 (17): 5451–5454, arXiv:gr-qc/0606092, Bibcode 2006CQGra..23.5451I, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/23/17/N01
^ Iorio L. (June 2010), "On the Lense-Thirring test with the Mars Global Surveyor in the gravitational field of Mars", Central European Journal of Physics 8 (3): 509–513, arXiv:gr-qc/0701146, Bibcode 2010CEJPh...8..509I, doi:10.2478/s11534-009-0117-6
^ A mission description can be found in Everitt et al. 2001; a first post-flight evaluation is given in Everitt, Parkinson & Kahn 2007; further updates will be available on the mission website Kahn 1996–2008.
^ For overviews of gravitational lensing and its applications, see Ehlers, Falco & Schneider 1992 and Wambsganss 1998
^ For a simple derivation, see Schutz 2003, ch. 23; cf. Narayan & Bartelmann 1997, sec. 3
^ Walsh, Carswell & Weymann 1979
^ Images of all the known lenses can be found on the pages of the CASTLES project, Kochanek et al. 2007
^ Roulet & Mollerach 1997
^ Narayan & Bartelmann 1997, sec. 3.7
^ Barish 2005, Bartusiak 2000, Blair & McNamara 1997
^ Hough & Rowan 2000
^ Danzmann & Rüdiger 2003
^ Landgraf, Hechler & Kemble 2005
^ Thorne 1995
^ Cutler & Thorne 2002
^ Miller 2002, lectures 19 and 21
^ Celotti, Miller & Sciama 1999, sec. 3
^ Springel et al. 2005 and the accompanying summary Gnedin 2005
^ Blandford 1987, sec. 8.2.4
^ For the basic mechanism, see Carroll & Ostlie 1996, sec. 17.2; for more about the different types of astronomical objects associated with this, cf. Robson 1996
^ For a review, see Begelman, Blandford & Rees 1984. To a distant observer, some of these jets even appear to move faster than light; this, however, can be explained as an optical illusion that does not violate the tenets of relativity, see Rees 1966
^ For stellar end states, cf. Oppenheimer & Snyder 1939 or, for more recent numerical work, Font 2003, sec. 4.1; for supernovae, there are still major problems to be solved, cf. Buras et al. 2003; for simulating accretion and the formation of jets, cf. Font 2003, sec. 4.2. Also, relativistic lensing effects are thought to play a role for the signals received from X-ray pulsars, cf. Kraus 1998
^ The evidence includes limits on compactness from the observation of accretion-driven phenomena ("Eddington luminosity"), see Celotti, Miller & Sciama 1999, observations of stellar dynamics in the center of our own Milky Way galaxy, cf. Schödel et al. 2003, and indications that at least some of the compact objects in question appear to have no solid surface, which can be deduced from the examination of X-ray bursts for which the central compact object is either a neutron star or a black hole; cf. Remillard et al. 2006 for an overview, Narayan 2006, sec. 5. Observations of the "shadow" of the Milky Way galaxy's central black hole horizon are eagerly sought for, cf. Falcke, Melia & Agol 2000
^ Dalal et al. 2006
^ Barack & Cutler 2004
^ Originally Einstein 1917; cf. Pais 1982, pp. 285–288
^ Carroll 2001, ch. 2
^ Bergström & Goobar 2003, ch. 9–11; use of these models is justified by the fact that, at large scales of around hundred million light-years and more, our own universe indeed appears to be isotropic and homogeneous, cf. Peebles et al. 1991
^ E.g. with WMAP data, see Spergel et al. 2003
^ These tests involve the separate observations detailed further on, see, e.g., fig. 2 in Bridle et al. 2003
^ Peebles 1966; for a recent account of predictions, see Coc et al. 2004; an accessible account can be found in Weiss 2006; compare with the observations in Olive & Skillman 2004, Bania, Rood & Balser 2002, O'Meara et al. 2001, and Charbonnel & Primas 2005
^ Lahav & Suto 2004, Bertschinger 1998, Springel et al. 2005
^ Alpher & Herman 1948, for a pedagogical introduction, see Bergström & Goobar 2003, ch. 11; for the initial detection, see Penzias & Wilson 1965 and, for precision measurements by satellite observatories, Mather et al. 1994 (COBE) and Bennett et al. 2003 (WMAP). Future measurements could also reveal evidence about gravitational waves in the early universe; this additional information is contained in the background radiation's polarization, cf. Kamionkowski, Kosowsky & Stebbins 1997 and Seljak & Zaldarriaga 1997
^ Evidence for this comes from the determination of cosmological parameters and additional observations involving the dynamics of galaxies and galaxy clusters cf. Peebles 1993, ch. 18, evidence from gravitational lensing, cf. Peacock 1999, sec. 4.6, and simulations of large-scale structure formation, see Springel et al. 2005
^ Peacock 1999, ch. 12, Peskin 2007; in particular, observations indicate that all but a negligible portion of that matter is not in the form of the usual elementary particles ("non-baryonic matter"), cf. Peacock 1999, ch. 12
^ Namely, some physicists have questioned whether or not the evidence for dark matter is, in fact, evidence for deviations from the Einsteinian (and the Newtonian) description of gravity cf. the overview in Mannheim 2006, sec. 9
^ Carroll 2001; an accessible overview is given in Caldwell 2004. Here, too, scientists have argued that the evidence indicates not a new form of energy, but the need for modifications in our cosmological models, cf. Mannheim 2006, sec. 10; aforementioned modifications need not be modifications of general relativity, they could, for example, be modifications in the way we treat the inhomogeneities in the universe, cf. Buchert 2007
^ A good introduction is Linde 1990; for a more recent review, see Linde 2005
^ More precisely, these are the flatness problem, the horizon problem, and the monopole problem; a pedagogical introduction can be found in Narlikar 1993, sec. 6.4, see also Börner 1993, sec. 9.1
^ Spergel et al. 2007, sec. 5,6
^ More concretely, the potential function that is crucial to determining the dynamics of the inflaton is simply postulated, but not derived from an underlying physical theory
^ Brandenberger 2007, sec. 2
^ Frauendiener 2004, Wald 1984, sec. 11.1, Hawking & Ellis 1973, sec. 6.8, 6.9
^ Wald 1984, sec. 9.2–9.4 and Hawking & Ellis 1973, ch. 6
^ Thorne 1972; for more recent numerical studies, see Berger 2002, sec. 2.1
^ Israel 1987. A more exact mathematical description distinguishes several kinds of horizon, notably event horizons and apparent horizons cf. Hawking & Ellis 1973, pp. 312–320 or Wald 1984, sec. 12.2; there are also more intuitive definitions for isolated systems that do not require knowledge of spacetime properties at infinity, cf. Ashtekar & Krishnan 2004
^ For first steps, cf. Israel 1971; see Hawking & Ellis 1973, sec. 9.3 or Heusler 1996, ch. 9 and 10 for a derivation, and Heusler 1998 as well as Beig & Chruściel 2006 as overviews of more recent results
^ The laws of black hole mechanics were first described in Bardeen, Carter & Hawking 1973; a more pedagogical presentation can be found in Carter 1979; for a more recent review, see Wald 2001, ch. 2. A thorough, book-length introduction including an introduction to the necessary mathematics Poisson 2004. For the Penrose process, see Penrose 1969
^ Bekenstein 1973, Bekenstein 1974
^ The fact that black holes radiate, quantum mechanically, was first derived in Hawking 1975; a more thorough derivation can be found in Wald 1975. A review is given in Wald 2001, ch. 3
^ Narlikar 1993, sec. 4.4.4, 4.4.5
^ Horizons: cf. Rindler 2001, sec. 12.4. Unruh effect: Unruh 1976, cf. Wald 2001, ch. 3
^ Hawking & Ellis 1973, sec. 8.1, Wald 1984, sec. 9.1
^ Townsend 1997, ch. 2; a more extensive treatment of this solution can be found in Chandrasekhar 1983, ch. 3
^ Townsend 1997, ch. 4; for a more extensive treatment, cf. Chandrasekhar 1983, ch. 6
^ Ellis & van Elst 1999; a closer look at the singularity itself is taken in Börner 1993, sec. 1.2
^ Here one should remind to the well-known fact that the important "quasi-optical" singularities of the so-called eikonal approximations of many wave-equations, namely the "caustics", are resolved into finite peaks beyond that approximation.
^ Namely when there are trapped null surfaces, cf. Penrose 1965
^ Hawking 1966
^ The conjecture was made in Belinskii, Khalatnikov & Lifschitz 1971; for a more recent review, see Berger 2002. An accessible exposition is given by Garfinkle 2007
^ The restriction to future singularities naturally excludes initial singularities such as the big bang singularity, which in principle be visible to observers at later cosmic time. The cosmic censorship conjecture was first presented in Penrose 1969; a text-book level account is given in Wald 1984, pp. 302–305. For numerical results, see the review Berger 2002, sec. 2.1
^ Hawking & Ellis 1973, sec. 7.1
^ Arnowitt, Deser & Misner 1962; for a pedagogical introduction, see Misner, Thorne & Wheeler 1973, §21.4–§21.7
^ Fourès-Bruhat 1952 and Bruhat 1962; for a pedagogical introduction, see Wald 1984, ch. 10; an online review can be found in Reula 1998
^ Gourgoulhon 2007; for a review of the basics of numerical relativity, including the problems arising from the peculiarities of Einstein's equations, see Lehner 2001
^ Misner, Thorne & Wheeler 1973, §20.4
^ Arnowitt, Deser & Misner 1962
^ Komar 1959; for a pedagogical introduction, see Wald 1984, sec. 11.2; although defined in a totally different way, it can be shown to be equivalent to the ADM mass for stationary spacetimes, cf. Ashtekar & Magnon-Ashtekar 1979
^ For a pedagogical introduction, see Wald 1984, sec. 11.2
^ Wald 1984, p. 295 and refs therein; this is important for questions of stability—if there were negative mass states, then flat, empty Minkowski space, which has mass zero, could evolve into these states
^ Townsend 1997, ch. 5
^ Such quasi-local mass-energy definitions are the Hawking energy, Geroch energy, or Penrose's quasi-local energy-momentum based on twistor methods; cf. the review article Szabados 2004
^ An overview of quantum theory can be found in standard textbooks such as Messiah 1999; a more elementary account is given in Hey & Walters 2003
^ Ramond 1990, Weinberg 1995, Peskin & Schroeder 1995; a more accessible overview is Auyang 1995
^ Wald 1994, Birrell & Davies 1984
^ For Hawking radiation Hawking 1975, Wald 1975; an accessible introduction to black hole evaporation can be found in Traschen 2000
^ Wald 2001, ch. 3
^ Put simply, matter is the source of spacetime curvature, and once matter has quantum properties, we can expect spacetime to have them as well. Cf. Carlip 2001, sec. 2
^ Schutz 2003, p. 407
^ A timeline and overview can be found in Rovelli 2000
^ Donoghue 1995
^ In particular, a technique known as renormalization, an integral part of deriving predictions which take into account higher-energy contributions, cf. Weinberg 1996, ch. 17, 18, fails in this case; cf. Goroff & Sagnotti 1985
^ An accessible introduction at the undergraduate level can be found in Zwiebach 2004; more complete overviews can be found in Polchinski 1998a and Polchinski 1998b
^ At the energies reached in current experiments, these strings are indistinguishable from point-like particles, but, crucially, different modes of oscillation of one and the same type of fundamental string appear as particles with different (electric and other) charges, e.g. Ibanez 2000. The theory is successful in that one mode will always correspond to a graviton, the messenger particle of gravity, e.g. Green, Schwarz & Witten 1987, sec. 2.3, 5.3
^ Green, Schwarz & Witten 1987, sec. 4.2
^ Weinberg 2000, ch. 31
^ Townsend 1996, Duff 1996
^ Kuchař 1973, sec. 3
^ These variables represent geometric gravity using mathematical analogues of electric and magnetic fields; cf. Ashtekar 1986, Ashtekar 1987
^ For a review, see Thiemann 2006; more extensive accounts can be found in Rovelli 1998, Ashtekar & Lewandowski 2004 as well as in the lecture notes Thiemann 2003
^ Isham 1994, Sorkin 1997
^ Loll 1998
^ Sorkin 2005
^ Penrose 2004, ch. 33 and refs therein
^ Hawking 1987
^ Ashtekar 2007, Schwarz 2007
^ Maddox 1998, pp. 52–59, 98–122; Penrose 2004, sec. 34.1, ch. 30
^ section Quantum gravity, above
^ section Cosmology, above
^ Nieto 2006
^ Friedrich 2005
^ A review of the various problems and the techniques being developed to overcome them, see Lehner 2002
^ See Bartusiak 2000 for an account up to that year; up-to-date news can be found on the websites of major detector collaborations such as GEO 600 and LIGO
^ For the most recent papers on gravitational wave polarizations of inspiralling compact binaries, see Blanchet et al. 2008, and Arun et al. 2007; for a review of work on compact binaries, see Blanchet 2006 and Futamase & Itoh 2006; for a general review of experimental tests of general relativity, see Will 2006
^ See, e.g., the electronic review journal Living Reviews in Relativity
[edit]References

Alpher, R. A.; Herman, R. C. (1948), "Evolution of the universe", Nature 162 (4124): 774–775, Bibcode 1948Natur.162..774A, doi:10.1038/162774b0
Anderson, J. D.; Campbell, J. K.; Jurgens, R. F.; Lau, E. L. (1992), "Recent developments in solar-system tests of general relativity", in Sato, H.; Nakamura, T., Proceedings of the Sixth Marcel Großmann Meeting on General Relativity, World Scientific, pp. 353–355, ISBN 981-02-0950-9
Arnold, V. I. (1989), Mathematical Methods of Classical Mechanics, Springer, ISBN 3-540-96890-3
Arnowitt, Richard; Deser, Stanley; Misner, Charles W. (1962), "The dynamics of general relativity", in Witten, Louis, Gravitation: An Introduction to Current Research, Wiley, pp. 227–265
Arun, K.G.; Blanchet, L.; Iyer, B. R.; Qusailah, M. S. S. (2007), Inspiralling compact binaries in quasi-elliptical orbits: The complete 3PN energy flux, arXiv:0711.0302, Bibcode 2008PhRvD..77f4035A, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.77.064035
Ashby, Neil (2002), "Relativity and the Global Positioning System" (PDF), Physics Today 55 (5): 41–47, Bibcode 2002PhT....55e..41A, doi:10.1063/1.1485583
Ashby, Neil (2003), "Relativity in the Global Positioning System", Living Reviews in Relativity 6, retrieved 2007-07-06
Ashtekar, Abhay (1986), "New variables for classical and quantum gravity", Phys. Rev. Lett. 57 (18): 2244–2247, Bibcode 1986PhRvL..57.2244A, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.57.2244, PMID 10033673
Ashtekar, Abhay (1987), "New Hamiltonian formulation of general relativity", Phys. Rev. D36 (6): 1587–1602, Bibcode 1987PhRvD..36.1587A, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.36.1587
Ashtekar, Abhay (2007), Loop Quantum Gravity: Four Recent Advances and a Dozen Frequently Asked Questions, arXiv:0705.2222, Bibcode 2008mgm..conf..126A, doi:10.1142/9789812834300_0008
Ashtekar, Abhay; Krishnan, Badri (2004), "Isolated and Dynamical Horizons and Their Applications", Living Rev. Relativity 7, retrieved 2007-08-28
Ashtekar, Abhay; Lewandowski, Jerzy (2004), "Background Independent Quantum Gravity: A Status Report", Class. Quant. Grav. 21 (15): R53–R152, arXiv:gr-qc/0404018, Bibcode 2004CQGra..21R..53A, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/21/15/R01
Ashtekar, Abhay; Magnon-Ashtekar, Anne (1979), "On conserved quantities in general relativity", Journal of Mathematical Physics 20 (5): 793–800, Bibcode 1979JMP....20..793A, doi:10.1063/1.524151
Auyang, Sunny Y. (1995), How is Quantum Field Theory Possible?, Oxford University Press, ISBN 0-19-509345-3
Bania, T. M.; Rood, R. T.; Balser, D. S. (2002), "The cosmological density of baryons from observations of 3He+ in the Milky Way", Nature 415 (6867): 54–57, Bibcode 2002Natur.415...54B, doi:10.1038/415054a, PMID 11780112
Barack, Leor; Cutler, Curt (2004), "LISA Capture Sources: Approximate Waveforms, Signal-to-Noise Ratios, and Parameter Estimation Accuracy", Phys. Rev. D69 (8): 082005, arXiv:gr-qc/031012, Bibcode 2004PhRvD..69h2005B, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.69.082005
Bardeen, J. M.; Carter, B.; Hawking, S. W. (1973), "The Four Laws of Black Hole Mechanics", Comm. Math. Phys. 31 (2): 161–170, Bibcode 1973CMaPh..31..161B, doi:10.1007/BF01645742
Barish, Barry (2005), "Towards detection of gravitational waves", in Florides, P.; Nolan, B.; Ottewil, A., General Relativity and Gravitation. Proceedings of the 17th International Conference, World Scientific, pp. 24–34, ISBN 981-256-424-1
Barstow, M; Bond, Howard E.; Holberg, J. B.; Burleigh, M. R.; Hubeny, I.; Koester, D. (2005), "Hubble Space Telescope Spectroscopy of the Balmer lines in Sirius B", Mon. Not. Roy. Astron. Soc. 362 (4): 1134–1142, arXiv:astro-ph/0506600, Bibcode 2005MNRAS.tmp..739B, doi:10.1111/j.1365-2966.2005.09359.x
Bartusiak, Marcia (2000), Einstein's Unfinished Symphony: Listening to the Sounds of Space-Time, Berkley, ISBN 978-0-425-18620-6
Begelman, Mitchell C.; Blandford, Roger D.; Rees, Martin J. (1984), "Theory of extragalactic radio sources", Rev. Mod. Phys. 56 (2): 255–351, Bibcode 1984RvMP...56..255B, doi:10.1103/RevModPhys.56.255
Beig, Robert; Chruściel, Piotr T. (2006), "Stationary black holes", in Francoise, J.-P.; Naber, G.; Tsou, T.S., Encyclopedia of Mathematical Physics, Volume 2, Elsevier, arXiv:gr-qc/0502041, Bibcode 2005gr.qc.....2041B, ISBN 0-12-512660-3
Bekenstein, Jacob D. (1973), "Black Holes and Entropy", Phys. Rev. D7 (8): 2333–2346, Bibcode 1973PhRvD...7.2333B, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.7.2333
Bekenstein, Jacob D. (1974), "Generalized Second Law of Thermodynamics in Black-Hole Physics", Phys. Rev. D9 (12): 3292–3300, Bibcode 1974PhRvD...9.3292B, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.9.3292
Belinskii, V. A.; Khalatnikov, I. M.; Lifschitz, E. M. (1971), "Oscillatory approach to the singular point in relativistic cosmology", Advances in Physics 19 (80): 525–573, Bibcode 1970AdPhy..19..525B, doi:10.1080/00018737000101171; original paper in Russian: Belinsky, V. A.; Khalatnikov, I. M.; Lifshitz, E. M. (1970), "Колебательный Режим Приближения К Особой Точке В Релятивистской Космологии", Uspekhi Fizicheskikh Nauk (Успехи Физических Наук) 102(3) (11): 463–500
Bennett, C. L.; Halpern, M.; Hinshaw, G.; Jarosik, N.; Kogut, A.; Limon, M.; Meyer, S. S.; Page, L. et al. (2003), "First Year Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP) Observations: Preliminary Maps and Basic Results", Astrophys. J. Suppl. 148 (1): 1–27, arXiv:astro-ph/0302207, Bibcode 2003ApJS..148....1B, doi:10.1086/377253
Berger, Beverly K. (2002), "Numerical Approaches to Spacetime Singularities", Living Rev. Relativity' 5, retrieved 2007-08-04
Bergström, Lars; Goobar, Ariel (2003), Cosmology and Particle Astrophysics (2nd ed.), Wiley & Sons, ISBN 3-540-43128-4
Bertotti, Bruno; Ciufolini, Ignazio; Bender, Peter L. (1987), "New test of general relativity: Measurement of de Sitter geodetic precession rate for lunar perigee", Physical Review Letters 58 (11): 1062–1065, Bibcode 1987PhRvL..58.1062B, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.58.1062, PMID 10034329
Bertotti, Bruno; Iess, L.; Tortora, P. (2003), "A test of general relativity using radio links with the Cassini spacecraft", Nature 425 (6956): 374–376, Bibcode 2003Natur.425..374B, doi:10.1038/nature01997, PMID 14508481
Bertschinger, Edmund (1998), "Simulations of structure formation in the universe", Annu. Rev. Astron. Astrophys. 36 (1): 599–654, Bibcode 1998ARA&A..36..599B, doi:10.1146/annurev.astro.36.1.599
Birrell, N. D.; Davies, P. C. (1984), Quantum Fields in Curved Space, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-27858-9
Blair, David; McNamara, Geoff (1997), Ripples on a Cosmic Sea. The Search for Gravitational Waves, Perseus, ISBN 0-7382-0137-5
Blanchet, L.; Faye, G.; Iyer, B. R.; Sinha, S. (2008), The third post-Newtonian gravitational wave polarisations and associated spherical harmonic modes for inspiralling compact binaries in quasi-circular orbits, arXiv:0802.1249, Bibcode 2008CQGra..25p5003B, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/25/16/165003
Blanchet, Luc (2006), "Gravitational Radiation from Post-Newtonian Sources and Inspiralling Compact Binaries", Living Rev. Relativity 9, retrieved 2007-08-07
Blandford, R. D. (1987), "Astrophysical Black Holes", in Hawking, Stephen W.; Israel, Werner, 300 Years of Gravitation, Cambridge University Press, pp. 277–329, ISBN 0-521-37976-8
Börner, Gerhard (1993), The Early Universe. Facts and Fiction, Springer, ISBN 0-387-56729-1
Brandenberger, Robert H. (2007), Conceptual Problems of Inflationary Cosmology and a New Approach to Cosmological Structure Formation, arXiv:hep-th/0701111, Bibcode 2008LNP...738..393B, doi:10.1007/978-3-540-74353-8_11
Brans, C. H.; Dicke, R. H. (1961), "Mach's Principle and a Relativistic Theory of Gravitation", Physical Review 124 (3): 925–935, Bibcode 1961PhRv..124..925B, doi:10.1103/PhysRev.124.925
Bridle, Sarah L.; Lahav, Ofer; Ostriker, Jeremiah P.; Steinhardt, Paul J. (2003), "Precision Cosmology? Not Just Yet", Science 299 (5612): 1532–1533, arXiv:astro-ph/0303180, Bibcode 2003Sci...299.1532B, doi:10.1126/science.1082158, PMID 12624255
Bruhat, Yvonne (1962), "The Cauchy Problem", in Witten, Louis, Gravitation: An Introduction to Current Research, Wiley, pp. 130, ISBN 978-1-114-29166-9
Buchert, Thomas (2007), "Dark Energy from Structure—A Status Report", General Relativity and Gravitation 40 (2-3): 467–527, arXiv:0707.2153, Bibcode 2008GReGr..40..467B, doi:10.1007/s10714-007-0554-8
Buras, R.; Rampp, M.; Janka, H.-Th.; Kifonidis, K. (2003), "Improved Models of Stellar Core Collapse and Still no Explosions: What is Missing?", Phys. Rev. Lett. 90 (24): 241101, arXiv:astro-ph/0303171, Bibcode 2003PhRvL..90x1101B, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.90.241101, PMID 12857181
Caldwell, Robert R. (2004), "Dark Energy", Physics World 17 (5): 37–42
Carlip, Steven (2001), "Quantum Gravity: a Progress Report", Rept. Prog. Phys. 64 (8): 885–942, arXiv:gr-qc/0108040, Bibcode 2001RPPh...64..885C, doi:10.1088/0034-4885/64/8/301
Carroll, Bradley W.; Ostlie, Dale A. (1996), An Introduction to Modern Astrophysics, Addison-Wesley, ISBN 0-201-54730-9
Carroll, Sean M. (2001), "The Cosmological Constant", Living Rev. Relativity 4, retrieved 2007-07-21
Carter, Brandon (1979), "The general theory of the mechanical, electromagnetic and thermodynamic properties of black holes", in Hawking, S. W.; Israel, W., General Relativity, an Einstein Centenary Survey, Cambridge University Press, pp. 294–369 and 860–863, ISBN 0-521-29928-4
Celotti, Annalisa; Miller, John C.; Sciama, Dennis W. (1999), "Astrophysical evidence for the existence of black holes", Class. Quant. Grav. 16 (12A): A3–A21, arXiv:astro-ph/9912186, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/16/12A/301
Chandrasekhar, Subrahmanyan (1983), The Mathematical Theory of Black Holes, Oxford University Press, ISBN 0-19-850370-9
Charbonnel, C.; Primas, F. (2005), "The Lithium Content of the Galactic Halo Stars", Astronomy & Astrophysics 442 (3): 961–992, arXiv:astro-ph/0505247, Bibcode 2005A&A...442..961C, doi:10.1051/0004-6361:20042491
Ciufolini, Ignazio; Pavlis, Erricos C. (2004), "A confirmation of the general relativistic prediction of the Lense-Thirring effect", Nature 431 (7011): 958–960, Bibcode 2004Natur.431..958C, doi:10.1038/nature03007, PMID 15496915
Ciufolini, Ignazio; Pavlis, Erricos C.; Peron, R. (2006), "Determination of frame-dragging using Earth gravity models from CHAMP and GRACE", New Astron. 11 (8): 527–550, Bibcode 2006NewA...11..527C, doi:10.1016/j.newast.2006.02.001
Coc, A.; Vangioni‐Flam, Elisabeth; Descouvemont, Pierre; Adahchour, Abderrahim; Angulo, Carmen (2004), "Updated Big Bang Nucleosynthesis confronted to WMAP observations and to the Abundance of Light Elements", Astrophysical Journal 600 (2): 544–552, arXiv:astro-ph/0309480, Bibcode 2004ApJ...600..544C, doi:10.1086/380121
Cutler, Curt; Thorne, Kip S. (2002), "An overview of gravitational wave sources", in Bishop, Nigel; Maharaj, Sunil D., Proceedings of 16th International Conference on General Relativity and Gravitation (GR16), World Scientific, arXiv:gr-qc/0204090, Bibcode 2002gr.qc.....4090C, ISBN 981-238-171-6
Dalal, Neal; Holz, Daniel E.; Hughes, Scott A.; Jain, Bhuvnesh (2006), "Short GRB and binary black hole standard sirens as a probe of dark energy", Phys.Rev. D74 (6): 063006, arXiv:astro-ph/0601275, Bibcode 2006PhRvD..74f3006D, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.74.063006
Danzmann, Karsten; Rüdiger, Albrecht (2003), "LISA Technology—Concepts, Status, Prospects" (PDF), Class. Quant. Grav. 20 (10): S1–S9, Bibcode 2003CQGra..20S...1D, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/20/10/301
Dirac, Paul (1996), General Theory of Relativity, Princeton University Press, ISBN 0-691-01146-X
Donoghue, John F. (1995), "Introduction to the Effective Field Theory Description of Gravity", in Cornet, Fernando, Effective Theories: Proceedings of the Advanced School, Almunecar, Spain, 26 June–1 July 1995, Singapore: World Scientific, arXiv:gr-qc/9512024, Bibcode 1995gr.qc....12024D, ISBN 981-02-2908-9
Duff, Michael (1996), "M-Theory (the Theory Formerly Known as Strings)", Int. J. Mod. Phys. A11 (32): 5623–5641, arXiv:hep-th/9608117, Bibcode 1996IJMPA..11.5623D, doi:10.1142/S0217751X96002583
Ehlers, Jürgen (1973), "Survey of general relativity theory", in Israel, Werner, Relativity, Astrophysics and Cosmology, D. Reidel, pp. 1–125, ISBN 90-277-0369-8
Ehlers, Jürgen; Falco, Emilio E.; Schneider, Peter (1992), Gravitational lenses, Springer, ISBN 3-540-66506-4
Ehlers, Jürgen; Lämmerzahl, Claus, eds. (2006), Special Relativity—Will it Survive the Next 101 Years?, Springer, ISBN 3-540-34522-1
Ehlers, Jürgen; Rindler, Wolfgang (1997), "Local and Global Light Bending in Einstein's and other Gravitational Theories", General Relativity and Gravitation 29 (4): 519–529, doi:10.1023/A:1018843001842
Einstein, Albert (1907), "Über das Relativitätsprinzip und die aus demselben gezogene Folgerungen" (PDF), Jahrbuch der Radioaktivitaet und Elektronik 4: 411, retrieved 2008-05-05
Einstein, Albert (1915), "Die Feldgleichungen der Gravitation", Sitzungsberichte der Preussischen Akademie der Wissenschaften zu Berlin: 844–847, retrieved 2006-09-12
Einstein, Albert (1916), "Die Grundlage der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie" (PDF), Annalen der Physik 49, retrieved 2006-09-03
Einstein, Albert (1917), "Kosmologische Betrachtungen zur allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie", Sitzungsberichte der Preußischen Akademie der Wissenschaften: 142
Ellis, George F R; van Elst, Henk (1999), "Cosmological models (Cargèse lectures 1998)", in Lachièze-Rey, Marc, Theoretical and Observational Cosmology, Kluwer, pp. 1–116, arXiv:gr-qc/9812046, Bibcode 1999toc..conf....1E
Everitt, C. W. F.; Buchman, S.; DeBra, D. B.; Keiser, G. M. (2001), "Gravity Probe B: Countdown to launch", Gyros, Clocks, and Interferometers: Testing Relativistic Gravity in Space (Lecture Notes in Physics 562), Springer, pp. 52–82, ISBN 3-540-41236-0
Everitt, C. W. F.; Parkinson, Bradford; Kahn, Bob (2007) (PDF), The Gravity Probe B experiment. Post Flight Analysis—Final Report (Preface and Executive Summary), Project Report: NASA, Stanford University and Lockheed Martin, retrieved 2007-08-05
Falcke, Heino; Melia, Fulvio; Agol, Eric (2000), "Viewing the Shadow of the Black Hole at the Galactic Center", Astrophysical Journal 528 (1): L13–L16, arXiv:astro-ph/9912263, Bibcode 2000ApJ...528L..13F, doi:10.1086/312423, PMID 10587484
Flanagan, Éanna É.; Hughes, Scott A. (2005), "The basics of gravitational wave theory", New J.Phys. 7: 204, arXiv:gr-qc/0501041, Bibcode 2005NJPh....7..204F, doi:10.1088/1367-2630/7/1/204
Font, José A. (2003), "Numerical Hydrodynamics in General Relativity", Living Rev. Relativity 6, retrieved 2007-08-19
Fourès-Bruhat, Yvonne (1952), "Théoréme d'existence pour certains systémes d'équations aux derivées partielles non linéaires", Acta Mathematica 88 (1): 141–225, doi:10.1007/BF02392131
Frauendiener, Jörg (2004), "Conformal Infinity", Living Rev. Relativity 7, retrieved 2007-07-21
Friedrich, Helmut (2005), "Is general relativity `essentially understood'?", Annalen Phys. 15 (1-2): 84–108, arXiv:gr-qc/0508016, Bibcode 2006AnP...518...84F, doi:10.1002/andp.200510173
Futamase, T.; Itoh, Y. (2006), "The Post-Newtonian Approximation for Relativistic Compact Binaries", Living Rev. Relativity 10, retrieved 2008-02-29
Gamow, George (1970), My World Line, Viking Press, ISBN 0-670-50376-2
Garfinkle, David (2007), "Of singularities and breadmaking", Einstein Online, retrieved 2007-08-03
Geroch, Robert (1996), Partial Differential Equations of Physics, arXiv:gr-qc/9602055, Bibcode 1996gere.conf...19G
Giulini, Domenico (2005), Special Relativity: A First Encounter, Oxford University Press, ISBN 0-19-856746-4
Giulini, Domenico (2006a), "Algebraic and Geometric Structures in Special Relativity", in Ehlers, Jürgen; Lämmerzahl, Claus, Special Relativity—Will it Survive the Next 101 Years?, Springer, pp. 45–111, arXiv:math-ph/0602018, Bibcode 2006math.ph...2018G, ISBN 3-540-34522-1
Giulini, Domenico (2006b), "Some remarks on the notions of general covariance and background independence", in Stamatescu, I. O., An assessment of current paradigms in the physics of fundamental interactions, Springer, arXiv:gr-qc/0603087, Bibcode 2007LNP...721..105G
Gnedin, Nickolay Y. (2005), "Digitizing the Universe", Nature 435 (7042): 572–573, Bibcode 2005Natur.435..572G, doi:10.1038/435572a, PMID 15931201
Goenner, Hubert F. M. (2004), "On the History of Unified Field Theories", Living Rev. Relativity 7, retrieved 2008-02-28
Goroff, Marc H.; Sagnotti, Augusto (1985), "Quantum gravity at two loops", Phys. Lett. 160B (1-3): 81–86, Bibcode 1985PhLB..160...81G, doi:10.1016/0370-2693(85)91470-4
Gourgoulhon, Eric (2007), 3+1 Formalism and Bases of Numerical Relativity, arXiv:gr-qc/0703035, Bibcode 2007gr.qc.....3035G
Gowdy, Robert H. (1971), "Gravitational Waves in Closed Universes", Phys. Rev. Lett. 27 (12): 826–829, Bibcode 1971PhRvL..27..826G, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.27.826
Gowdy, Robert H. (1974), "Vacuum spacetimes with two-parameter spacelike isometry groups and compact invariant hypersurfaces: Topologies and boundary conditions", Ann. Phys. (N.Y.) 83 (1): 203–241, Bibcode 1974AnPhy..83..203G, doi:10.1016/0003-4916(74)90384-4
Green, M. B.; Schwarz, J. H.; Witten, E. (1987), Superstring theory. Volume 1: Introduction, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-35752-7
Greenstein, J. L.; Oke, J. B.; Shipman, H. L. (1971), "Effective Temperature, Radius, and Gravitational Redshift of Sirius B", Astrophysical Journal 169: 563, Bibcode 1971ApJ...169..563G, doi:10.1086/151174
Hafele, J.; Keating, R. (1972a), "Around the world atomic clocksredicted relativistic time gains", Science 177 (4044): 166–168, Bibcode 1972Sci...177..166H, doi:10.1126/science.177.4044.166, PMID 17779917
Hafele, J.; Keating, R. (1972b), "Around the world atomic clocks: observed relativistic time gains", Science 177 (4044): 168–170, Bibcode 1972Sci...177..168H, doi:10.1126/science.177.4044.168, PMID 17779918
Havas, P. (1964), "Four-Dimensional Formulation of Newtonian Mechanics and Their Relation to the Special and the General Theory of Relativity", Rev. Mod. Phys. 36 (4): 938–965, Bibcode 1964RvMP...36..938H, doi:10.1103/RevModPhys.36.938
Hawking, Stephen W. (1966), "The occurrence of singularities in cosmology", Proceedings of the Royal Society of London A294 (1439): 511–521
Hawking, S. W. (1975), "Particle Creation by Black Holes", Communications in Mathematical Physics 43 (3): 199–220, Bibcode 1975CMaPh..43..199H, doi:10.1007/BF02345020
Hawking, Stephen W. (1987), "Quantum cosmology", in Hawking, Stephen W.; Israel, Werner, 300 Years of Gravitation, Cambridge University Press, pp. 631–651, ISBN 0-521-37976-8
Hawking, Stephen W.; Ellis, George F. R. (1973), The large scale structure of spacetime, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-09906-4
Heckmann, O. H. L.; Schücking, E. (1959), "Newtonsche und Einsteinsche Kosmologie", in Flügge, S., Encyclopedia of Physics, 53, pp. 489
Heusler, Markus (1998), "Stationary Black Holes: Uniqueness and Beyond", Living Rev. Relativity 1, retrieved 2007-08-04
Heusler, Markus (1996), Black Hole Uniqueness Theorems, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-56735-1
Hey, Tony; Walters, Patrick (2003), The new quantum universe, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-56457-3
Hough, Jim; Rowan, Sheila (2000), "Gravitational Wave Detection by Interferometry (Ground and Space)", Living Rev. Relativity 3, retrieved 2007-07-21
Hubble, Edwin (1929), "A Relation between Distance and Radial Velocity among Extra-Galactic Nebulae" (PDF), Proc. Nat. Acad. Sci. 15 (3): 168–173, Bibcode 1929PNAS...15..168H, doi:10.1073/pnas.15.3.168, PMC 522427, PMID 16577160
Hulse, Russell A.; Taylor, Joseph H. (1975), "Discovery of a pulsar in a binary system", Astrophys. J. 195: L51–L55, Bibcode 1975ApJ...195L..51H, doi:10.1086/181708
Ibanez, L. E. (2000), "The second string (phenomenology) revolution", Class. Quant. Grav. 17 (5): 1117–1128, arXiv:hep-ph/9911499, Bibcode 2000CQGra..17.1117I, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/17/5/321
Iorio, L. (2009), "An Assessment of the Systematic Uncertainty in Present and Future Tests of the Lense-Thirring Effect with Satellite Laser Ranging", Space Sci. Rev. 148 (1-4): 363, Bibcode 2009SSRv..148..363I, doi:10.1007/s11214-008-9478-1
Isham, Christopher J. (1994), "Prima facie questions in quantum gravity", in Ehlers, Jürgen; Friedrich, Helmut, Canonical Gravity: From Classical to Quantum, Springer, ISBN 3-540-58339-4
Israel, Werner (1971), "Event Horizons and Gravitational Collapse", General Relativity and Gravitation 2 (1): 53–59, Bibcode 1971GReGr...2...53I, doi:10.1007/BF02450518
Israel, Werner (1987), "Dark stars: the evolution of an idea", in Hawking, Stephen W.; Israel, Werner, 300 Years of Gravitation, Cambridge University Press, pp. 199–276, ISBN 0-521-37976-8
Janssen, Michel (2005), "Of pots and holes: Einstein’s bumpy road to general relativity" (PDF), Ann. Phys. (Leipzig) 14 (S1): 58–85, Bibcode 2005AnP...517S..58J, doi:10.1002/andp.200410130
Jaranowski, Piotr; Królak, Andrzej (2005), "Gravitational-Wave Data Analysis. Formalism and Sample Applications: The Gaussian Case", Living Rev. Relativity 8, retrieved 2007-07-30
Kahn, Bob (1996–2008), Gravity Probe B Website, Stanford University, retrieved 2008-05-21
Kahn, Bob (April 14, 2007) (PDF), Was Einstein right? Scientists provide first public peek at Gravity Probe B results (Stanford University Press Release), Stanford University News Service
Kamionkowski, Marc; Kosowsky, Arthur; Stebbins, Albert (1997), "Statistics of Cosmic Microwave Background Polarization", Phys. Rev. D55 (12): 7368–7388, arXiv:astro-ph/9611125, Bibcode 1997PhRvD..55.7368K, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.55.7368
Kennefick, Daniel (2005), "Astronomers Test General Relativity: Light-bending and the Solar Redshift", in Renn, Jürgen, One hundred authors for Einstein, Wiley-VCH, pp. 178–181, ISBN 3-527-40574-7
Kennefick, Daniel (2007), "Not Only Because of Theory: Dyson, Eddington and the Competing Myths of the 1919 Eclipse Expedition", Proceedings of the 7th Conference on the History of General Relativity, Tenerife, 2005, arXiv:0709.0685, Bibcode 2007arXiv0709.0685K
Kenyon, I. R. (1990), General Relativity, Oxford University Press, ISBN 0-19-851996-6
Kochanek, C.S.; Falco, E.E.; Impey, C.; Lehar, J. (2007), CASTLES Survey Website, Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, retrieved 2007-08-21
Komar, Arthur (1959), "Covariant Conservation Laws in General Relativity", Phys. Rev. 113 (3): 934–936, Bibcode 1959PhRv..113..934K, doi:10.1103/PhysRev.113.934
Kramer, Michael (2004), "Millisecond Pulsars as Tools of Fundamental Physics", in Karshenboim, S. G., Astrophysics, Clocks and Fundamental Constants (Lecture Notes in Physics Vol. 648), Springer, pp. 33–54, arXiv:astro-ph/0405178, Bibcode 2004LNP...648...33K
Kramer, M.; Stairs, I. H.; Manchester, R. N.; McLaughlin, M. A.; Lyne, A. G.; Ferdman, R. D.; Burgay, M.; Lorimer, D. R. et al. (2006), "Tests of general relativity from timing the double pulsar", Science 314 (5796): 97–102, arXiv:astro-ph/0609417, Bibcode 2006Sci...314...97K, doi:10.1126/science.1132305, PMID 16973838
Kraus, Ute (1998), "Light Deflection Near Neutron Stars", Relativistic Astrophysics, Vieweg, pp. 66–81, ISBN 3-528-06909-0
Kuchař, Karel (1973), "Canonical Quantization of Gravity", in Israel, Werner, Relativity, Astrophysics and Cosmology, D. Reidel, pp. 237–288, ISBN 90-277-0369-8
Künzle, H. P. (1972), "Galilei and Lorentz Structures on spacetime: comparison of the corresponding geometry and physics", Ann. Inst. Henri Poincaré a 17: 337–362
Lahav, Ofer; Suto, Yasushi (2004), "Measuring our Universe from Galaxy Redshift Surveys", Living Rev. Relativity 7, retrieved 2007-08-19
Landgraf, M.; Hechler, M.; Kemble, S. (2005), "Mission design for LISA Pathfinder", Class. Quant. Grav. 22 (10): S487–S492, arXiv:gr-qc/0411071, Bibcode 2005CQGra..22S.487L, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/22/10/048
Lehner, Luis (2001), "Numerical Relativity: A review", Class. Quant. Grav. 18 (17): R25–R86, arXiv:gr-qc/0106072, Bibcode 2001CQGra..18R..25L, doi:10.1088/0264-9381/18/17/202
Lehner, Luis (2002), Numerical Relativity: Status and Prospects, arXiv:gr-qc/0202055, Bibcode 2002grg..conf..210L, doi:10.1142/9789812776556_0010
Linde, Andrei (1990), Particle Physics and Inflationary Cosmology, Harwood, arXiv:hep-th/0503203, Bibcode 2005hep.th....3203L, ISBN 3-7186-0489-2
Linde, Andrei (2005), "Towards inflation in string theory", J. Phys. Conf. Ser. 24: 151–160, arXiv:hep-th/0503195, Bibcode 2005JPhCS..24..151L, doi:10.1088/1742-6596/24/1/018
Loll, Renate (1998), "Discrete Approaches to Quantum Gravity in Four Dimensions", Living Rev. Relativity 1, retrieved 2008-03-09
Lovelock, David (1972), "The Four-Dimensionality of Space and the Einstein Tensor", J. Math. Phys. 13 (6): 874–876, Bibcode 1972JMP....13..874L, doi:10.1063/1.1666069
MacCallum, M. (2006), "Finding and using exact solutions of the Einstein equations", in Mornas, L.; Alonso, J. D., A Century of Relativity Physics (ERE05, the XXVIII Spanish Relativity Meeting), American Institute of Physics, arXiv:gr-qc/0601102, Bibcode 2006AIPC..841..129M, doi:10.1063/1.2218172
Maddox, John (1998), What Remains To Be Discovered, Macmillan, ISBN 0-684-82292-X
Mannheim, Philip D. (2006), "Alternatives to Dark Matter and Dark Energy", Prog. Part. Nucl. Phys. 56 (2): 340–445, arXiv:astro-ph/0505266, Bibcode 2006PrPNP..56..340M, doi:10.1016/j.ppnp.2005.08.001
Mather, J. C.; Cheng, E. S.; Cottingham, D. A.; Eplee, R. E.; Fixsen, D. J.; Hewagama, T.; Isaacman, R. B.; Jensen, K. A. et al. (1994), "Measurement of the cosmic microwave spectrum by the COBE FIRAS instrument", Astrophysical Journal 420: 439–444, Bibcode 1994ApJ...420..439M, doi:10.1086/173574
Mermin, N. David (2005), It's About Time. Understanding Einstein's Relativity, Princeton University Press, ISBN 0-691-12201-6
Messiah, Albert (1999), Quantum Mechanics, Dover Publications, ISBN 0-486-40924-4
Miller, Cole (2002), Stellar Structure and Evolution (Lecture notes for Astronomy 606), University of Maryland, retrieved 2007-07-25
Misner, Charles W.; Thorne, Kip. S.; Wheeler, John A. (1973), Gravitation, W. H. Freeman, ISBN 0-7167-0344-0
Narayan, Ramesh (2006), "Black holes in astrophysics", New Journal of Physics 7: 199, arXiv:gr-qc/0506078, Bibcode 2005NJPh....7..199N, doi:10.1088/1367-2630/7/1/199
Narayan, Ramesh; Bartelmann, Matthias (1997), Lectures on Gravitational Lensing, arXiv:astro-ph/9606001, Bibcode 1996astro.ph..6001N
Narlikar, Jayant V. (1993), Introduction to Cosmology, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-41250-1
Nieto, Michael Martin (2006), "The quest to understand the Pioneer anomaly" (PDF), EurophysicsNews 37 (6): 30–34
Nordström, Gunnar (1918), "On the Energy of the Gravitational Field in Einstein's Theory", Verhandl. Koninkl. Ned. Akad. Wetenschap., 26: 1238–1245
Nordtvedt, Kenneth (2003), Lunar Laser Ranging—a comprehensive probe of post-Newtonian gravity, arXiv:gr-qc/0301024, Bibcode 2003gr.qc.....1024N
Norton, John D. (1985), "What was Einstein's principle of equivalence?" (PDF), Studies in History and Philosophy of Science 16 (3): 203–246, doi:10.1016/0039-3681(85)90002-0, retrieved 2007-06-11
Ohanian, Hans C.; Ruffini, Remo; Ruffini (1994), Gravitation and Spacetime, W. W. Norton & Company, ISBN 0-393-96501-5
Olive, K. A.; Skillman, E. A. (2004), "A Realistic Determination of the Error on the Primordial Helium Abundance", Astrophysical Journal 617 (1): 29–49, arXiv:astro-ph/0405588, Bibcode 2004ApJ...617...29O, doi:10.1086/425170
O'Meara, John M.; Tytler, David; Kirkman, David; Suzuki, Nao; Prochaska, Jason X.; Lubin, Dan; Wolfe, Arthur M. (2001), "The Deuterium to Hydrogen Abundance Ratio Towards a Fourth QSO: HS0105+1619", Astrophysical Journal 552 (2): 718–730, arXiv:astro-ph/0011179, Bibcode 2001ApJ...552..718O, doi:10.1086/320579
Oppenheimer, J. Robert; Snyder, H. (1939), "On continued gravitational contraction", Physical Review 56 (5): 455–459, Bibcode 1939PhRv...56..455O, doi:10.1103/PhysRev.56.455
Overbye, Dennis (1999), Lonely Hearts of the Cosmos: the story of the scientific quest for the secret of the Universe, Back Bay, ISBN 0-316-64896-5
Pais, Abraham (1982), 'Subtle is the Lord...' The Science and life of Albert Einstein, Oxford University Press, ISBN 0-19-853907-X
Peacock, John A. (1999), Cosmological Physics, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-41072-X
Peebles, P. J. E. (1966), "Primordial Helium abundance and primordial fireball II", Astrophysical Journal 146: 542–552, Bibcode 1966ApJ...146..542P, doi:10.1086/148918
Peebles, P. J. E. (1993), Principles of physical cosmology, Princeton University Press, ISBN 0-691-01933-9
Peebles, P.J.E.; Schramm, D.N.; Turner, E.L.; Kron, R.G. (1991), "The case for the relativistic hot Big Bang cosmology", Nature 352 (6338): 769–776, Bibcode 1991Natur.352..769P, doi:10.1038/352769a0
Penrose, Roger (1965), "Gravitational collapse and spacetime singularities", Physical Review Letters 14 (3): 57–59, Bibcode 1965PhRvL..14...57P, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.14.57
Penrose, Roger (1969), "Gravitational collapse: the role of general relativity", Rivista del Nuovo Cimento 1: 252–276
Penrose, Roger (2004), The Road to Reality, A. A. Knopf, ISBN 0-679-45443-8
Penzias, A. A.; Wilson, R. W. (1965), "A measurement of excess antenna temperature at 4080 Mc/s", Astrophysical Journal 142: 419–421, Bibcode 1965ApJ...142..419P, doi:10.1086/148307
Peskin, Michael E.; Schroeder, Daniel V. (1995), An Introduction to Quantum Field Theory, Addison-Wesley, ISBN 0-201-50397-2
Peskin, Michael E. (2007), Dark Matter and Particle Physics, arXiv:0707.1536, Bibcode 2007JPSJ...76k1017P, doi:10.1143/JPSJ.76.111017
Poisson, Eric (2004), "The Motion of Point Particles in Curved Spacetime", Living Rev. Relativity 7, retrieved 2007-06-13
Poisson, Eric (2004), A Relativist's Toolkit. The Mathematics of Black-Hole Mechanics, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-83091-5
Polchinski, Joseph (1998a), String Theory Vol. I: An Introduction to the Bosonic String, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-63303-6
Polchinski, Joseph (1998b), String Theory Vol. II: Superstring Theory and Beyond, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-63304-4
Pound, R. V.; Rebka, G. A. (1959), "Gravitational Red-Shift in Nuclear Resonance", Physical Review Letters 3 (9): 439–441, Bibcode 1959PhRvL...3..439P, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.3.439
Pound, R. V.; Rebka, G. A. (1960), "Apparent weight of photons", Phys. Rev. Lett. 4 (7): 337–341, Bibcode 1960PhRvL...4..337P, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.4.337
Pound, R. V.; Snider, J. L. (1964), "Effect of Gravity on Nuclear Resonance", Phys. Rev. Lett. 13 (18): 539–540, Bibcode 1964PhRvL..13..539P, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.13.539
Ramond, Pierre (1990), Field Theory: A Modern Primer, Addison-Wesley, ISBN 0-201-54611-6
Rees, Martin (1966), "Appearance of Relativistically Expanding Radio Sources", Nature 211 (5048): 468–470, Bibcode 1966Natur.211..468R, doi:10.1038/211468a0
Reissner, H. (1916), "Über die Eigengravitation des elektrischen Feldes nach der Einsteinschen Theorie", Annalen der Physik 355 (9): 106–120, Bibcode 1916AnP...355..106R, doi:10.1002/andp.19163550905
Remillard, Ronald A.; Lin, Dacheng; Cooper, Randall L.; Narayan, Ramesh (2006), "The Rates of Type I X-Ray Bursts from Transients Observed with RXTE: Evidence for Black Hole Event Horizons", Astrophysical Journal 646 (1): 407–419, arXiv:astro-ph/0509758, Bibcode 2006ApJ...646..407R, doi:10.1086/504862
Renn, Jürgen, ed. (2007), The Genesis of General Relativity (4 Volumes), Dordrecht: Springer, ISBN 1-4020-3999-9
Renn, Jürgen, ed. (2005), Albert Einstein—Chief Engineer of the Universe: Einstein's Life and Work in Context, Berlin: Wiley-VCH, ISBN 3-527-40571-2
Reula, Oscar A. (1998), "Hyperbolic Methods for Einstein's Equations", Living Rev. Relativity 1, retrieved 2007-08-29
Rindler, Wolfgang (2001), Relativity. Special, General and Cosmological, Oxford University Press, ISBN 0-19-850836-0
Rindler, Wolfgang (1991), Introduction to Special Relativity, Clarendon Press, Oxford, ISBN 0-19-853952-5
Robson, Ian (1996), Active galactic nuclei, John Wiley, ISBN 0-471-95853-0
Roulet, E.; Mollerach, S. (1997), "Microlensing", Physics Reports 279 (2): 67–118, arXiv:astro-ph/9603119, Bibcode 1997PhR...279...67R, doi:10.1016/S0370-1573(96)00020-8
Rovelli, Carlo (2000), Notes for a brief history of quantum gravity, arXiv:gr-qc/0006061, Bibcode 2000gr.qc.....6061R
Rovelli, Carlo (1998), "Loop Quantum Gravity", Living Rev. Relativity 1, retrieved 2008-03-13
Schäfer, Gerhard (2004), "Gravitomagnetic Effects", General Relativity and Gravitation 36 (10): 2223–2235, arXiv:gr-qc/0407116, Bibcode 2004GReGr..36.2223S, doi:10.1023/B:GERG.0000046180.97877.32
Schödel, R.; Ott, T.; Genzel, R.; Eckart, A.; Mouawad, N.; Alexander, T. (2003), "Stellar Dynamics in the Central Arcsecond of Our Galaxy", Astrophysical Journal 596 (2): 1015–1034, arXiv:astro-ph/0306214, Bibcode 2003ApJ...596.1015S, doi:10.1086/378122
Schutz, Bernard F. (1985), A first course in general relativity, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-27703-5
Schutz, Bernard F. (2001), "Gravitational radiation", in Murdin, Paul, Encyclopedia of Astronomy and Astrophysics, Grove's Dictionaries, ISBN 1-56159-268-4
Schutz, Bernard F. (2003), Gravity from the ground up, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-45506-5
Schwarz, John H. (2007), String Theory: Progress and Problems, arXiv:hep-th/0702219, Bibcode 2007PThPS.170..214S, doi:10.1143/PTPS.170.214
Schwarzschild, Karl (1916a), "Über das Gravitationsfeld eines Massenpunktes nach der Einsteinschen Theorie", Sitzungsber. Preuss. Akad. D. Wiss.: 189–196
Schwarzschild, Karl (1916b), "Über das Gravitationsfeld eines Kugel aus inkompressibler Flüssigkeit nach der Einsteinschen Theorie", Sitzungsber. Preuss. Akad. D. Wiss.: 424–434
Seidel, Edward (1998), "Numerical Relativity: Towards Simulations of 3D Black Hole Coalescence", in Narlikar, J. V.; Dadhich, N., Gravitation and Relativity: At the turn of the millennium (Proceedings of the GR-15 Conference, held at IUCAA, Pune, India, December 16–21, 1997), IUCAA, arXiv:gr-qc/9806088, Bibcode 1998gr.qc.....6088S, ISBN 81-900378-3-8
Seljak, Uros̆; Zaldarriaga, Matias (1997), "Signature of Gravity Waves in the Polarization of the Microwave Background", Phys. Rev. Lett. 78 (11): 2054–2057, arXiv:astro-ph/9609169, Bibcode 1997PhRvL..78.2054S, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.78.2054
Shapiro, S. S.; Davis, J. L.; Lebach, D. E.; Gregory, J. S. (2004), "Measurement of the solar gravitational deflection of radio waves using geodetic very-long-baseline interferometry data, 1979–1999", Phys. Rev. Lett. 92 (12): 121101, Bibcode 2004PhRvL..92l1101S, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.92.121101, PMID 15089661
Shapiro, Irwin I. (1964), "Fourth test of general relativity", Phys. Rev. Lett. 13 (26): 789–791, Bibcode 1964PhRvL..13..789S, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.13.789
Shapiro, I. I.; Pettengill, Gordon; Ash, Michael; Stone, Melvin; Smith, William; Ingalls, Richard; Brockelman, Richard (1968), "Fourth test of general relativity: preliminary results", Phys. Rev. Lett. 20 (22): 1265–1269, Bibcode 1968PhRvL..20.1265S, doi:10.1103/PhysRevLett.20.1265
Singh, Simon (2004), Big Bang: The Origin of the Universe, Fourth Estate, ISBN 0-00-715251-5
Sorkin, Rafael D. (2005), "Causal Sets: Discrete Gravity", in Gomberoff, Andres; Marolf, Donald, Lectures on Quantum Gravity, Springer, arXiv:gr-qc/0309009, Bibcode 2003gr.qc.....9009S, ISBN 0-387-23995-2
Sorkin, Rafael D. (1997), "Forks in the Road, on the Way to Quantum Gravity", Int. J. Theor. Phys. 36 (12): 2759–2781, arXiv:gr-qc/9706002, Bibcode 1997IJTP...36.2759S, doi:10.1007/BF02435709
Spergel, D. N.; Verde, L.; Peiris, H. V.; Komatsu, E.; Nolta, M. R.; Bennett, C. L.; Halpern, M.; Hinshaw, G. et al. (2003), "First Year Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP) Observations: Determination of Cosmological Parameters", Astrophys. J. Suppl. 148 (1): 175–194, arXiv:astro-ph/0302209, Bibcode 2003ApJS..148..175S, doi:10.1086/377226
Spergel, D. N.; Bean, R.; Doré, O.; Nolta, M. R.; Bennett, C. L.; Dunkley, J.; Hinshaw, G.; Jarosik, N. et al. (2007), "Wilkinson Microwave Anisotropy Probe (WMAP) Three Year Results: Implications for Cosmology", Astrophysical Journal Supplement 170 (2): 377–408, arXiv:astro-ph/0603449, Bibcode 2007ApJS..170..377S, doi:10.1086/513700
Springel, Volker; White, Simon D. M.; Jenkins, Adrian; Frenk, Carlos S.; Yoshida, Naoki; Gao, Liang; Navarro, Julio; Thacker, Robert et al. (2005), "Simulations of the formation, evolution and clustering of galaxies and quasars", Nature 435 (7042): 629–636, arXiv:astro-ph/0504097, Bibcode 2005Natur.435..629S, doi:10.1038/nature03597, PMID 15931216
Stairs, Ingrid H. (2003), "Testing General Relativity with Pulsar Timing", Living Rev. Relativity 6, retrieved 2007-07-21
Stephani, H.; Kramer, D.; MacCallum, M.; Hoenselaers, C.; Herlt, E. (2003), Exact Solutions of Einstein's Field Equations (2 ed.), Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-46136-7
Synge, J. L. (1972), Relativity: The Special Theory, North-Holland Publishing Company, ISBN 0-7204-0064-3
Szabados, László B. (2004), "Quasi-Local Energy-Momentum and Angular Momentum in GR", Living Rev. Relativity 7, retrieved 2007-08-23
Taylor, Joseph H. (1994), "Binary pulsars and relativistic gravity", Rev. Mod. Phys. 66 (3): 711–719, Bibcode 1994RvMP...66..711T, doi:10.1103/RevModPhys.66.711
Thiemann, Thomas (2006), Loop Quantum Gravity: An Inside View, arXiv:hep-th/0608210, Bibcode 2007LNP...721..185T
Thiemann, Thomas (2003), "Lectures on Loop Quantum Gravity", Lect. Notes Phys. 631: 41–135
Thorne, Kip S. (1972), "Nonspherical Gravitational Collapse—A Short Review", in Klauder, J., Magic without Magic, W. H. Freeman, pp. 231–258
Thorne, Kip S. (1994), Black Holes and Time Warps: Einstein's Outrageous Legacy, W W Norton & Company, ISBN 0-393-31276-3
Thorne, Kip S. (1995), Gravitational radiation, arXiv:gr-qc/9506086, Bibcode 1995pnac.conf..160T, ISBN 0-521-36853-7
Townsend, Paul K. (1997), Black Holes (Lecture notes), arXiv:gr-qc/9707012, Bibcode 1997gr.qc.....7012T
Townsend, Paul K. (1996), Four Lectures on M-Theory, arXiv:hep-th/9612121, Bibcode 1997hepcbconf..385T
Traschen, Jenny (2000), "An Introduction to Black Hole Evaporation", in Bytsenko, A.; Williams, F., Mathematical Methods of Physics (Proceedings of the 1999 Londrina Winter School), World Scientific, arXiv:gr-qc/0010055, Bibcode 2000mmp..conf..180T
Trautman, Andrzej (2006), "Einstein-Cartan theory", in Francoise, J.-P.; Naber, G. L.; Tsou, S. T., Encyclopedia of Mathematical Physics, Vol. 2, Elsevier, pp. 189–195, arXiv:gr-qc/0606062, Bibcode 2006gr.qc.....6062T
Unruh, W. G. (1976), "Notes on Black Hole Evaporation", Phys. Rev. D 14 (4): 870–892, Bibcode 1976PhRvD..14..870U, doi:10.1103/PhysRevD.14.870
Valtonen, M. J.; Lehto, H. J.; Nilsson, K.; Heidt, J.; Takalo, L. O.; Sillanpää, A.; Villforth, C.; Kidger, M. et al. (2008), "A massive binary black-hole system in OJ 287 and a test of general relativity", Nature 452 (7189): 851–853, Bibcode 2008Natur.452..851V, doi:10.1038/nature06896, PMID 18421348
Wald, Robert M. (1975), "On Particle Creation by Black Holes", Commun. Math. Phys. 45 (3): 9–34, Bibcode 1975CMaPh..43..199H, doi:10.1007/BF02345020
Wald, Robert M. (1984), General Relativity, University of Chicago Press, ISBN 0-226-87033-2
Wald, Robert M. (1994), Quantum field theory in curved spacetime and black hole thermodynamics, University of Chicago Press, ISBN 0-226-87027-8
Wald, Robert M. (2001), "The Thermodynamics of Black Holes", Living Rev. Relativity 4, retrieved 2007-08-08
Walsh, D.; Carswell, R. F.; Weymann, R. J. (1979), "0957 + 561 A, B: twin quasistellar objects or gravitational lens?", Nature 279 (5712): 381, Bibcode 1979Natur.279..381W, doi:10.1038/279381a0, PMID 16068158
Wambsganss, Joachim (1998), "Gravitational Lensing in Astronomy", Living Rev. Relativity 1, retrieved 2007-07-20
Weinberg, Steven (1972), Gravitation and Cosmology, John Wiley, ISBN 0-471-92567-5
Weinberg, Steven (1995), The Quantum Theory of Fields I: Foundations, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-55001-7
Weinberg, Steven (1996), The Quantum Theory of Fields II: Modern Applications, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-55002-5
Weinberg, Steven (2000), The Quantum Theory of Fields III: Supersymmetry, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-66000-9
Weisberg, Joel M.; Taylor, Joseph H. (2003), "The Relativistic Binary Pulsar B1913+16"", in Bailes, M.; Nice, D. J.; Thorsett, S. E., Proceedings of "Radio Pulsars," Chania, Crete, August, 2002, ASP Conference Series
Weiss, Achim (2006), "Elements of the past: Big Bang Nucleosynthesis and observation", Einstein Online (Max Planck Institute for Gravitational Physics), retrieved 2007-02-24
Wheeler, John A. (1990), A Journey Into Gravity and Spacetime, Scientific American Library, San Francisco: W. H. Freeman, ISBN 0-7167-6034-7
Will, Clifford M. (1993), Theory and experiment in gravitational physics, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-43973-6
Will, Clifford M. (2006), "The Confrontation between General Relativity and Experiment", Living Rev. Relativity, retrieved 2007-06-12
Zwiebach, Barton (2004), A First Course in String Theory, Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-83143-1
[edit]Further reading

Popular books
Geroch, R (1981), General Relativity from A to B, Chicago: University of Chicago Press, ISBN 0-226-28864-1
Lieber, Lillian (2008), The Einstein Theory of Relativity: A Trip to the Fourth Dimension, Philadelphia: Paul Dry Books, Inc., ISBN 978-1-58988-044-3
Wald, Robert M. (1992), Space, Time, and Gravity: the Theory of the Big Bang and Black Holes, Chicago: University of Chicago Press, ISBN 0-226-87029-4
Beginning undergraduate textbooks
Callahan, James J. (2000), The Geometry of Spacetime: an Introduction to Special and General Relativity, New York: Springer, ISBN 0-387-98641-3
Taylor, Edwin F.; Wheeler, John Archibald (2000), Exploring Black Holes: Introduction to General Relativity, Addison Wesley, ISBN 0-201-38423-X
Advanced undergraduate textbooks
B. F. Schutz (2009), A First Course in General Relativity (Second Edition), Cambridge University Press, ISBN 978-0-521-88705-2


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2011)

Infinite monkey theorem
Given enough time, a hypothetical monkey typing at random would, as part of its output, almost surely produce all of Shakespeare's plays. In this image a chimpanzee is giving it a try.
The infinite monkey theorem states that a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare.
In this context, "almost surely" is a mathematical term with a precise meaning, and the "monkey" is not an actual monkey, but a metaphor for an abstract device that produces a random sequence of letters ad infinitum. The probability of a monkey exactly typing a complete work such as Shakespeare's Hamlet is so tiny that the chance of it occurring during a period of time of the order of the age of the universe is extremely low, but not zero.
Variants of the theorem include multiple and even infinitely many typists, and the target text varies between an entire library and a single sentence. The history of these statements can be traced back to Aristotle's On Generation and Corruption and Cicero's De natura deorum, through Blaise Pascal and Jonathan Swift, and finally to modern statements with their iconic typewriters. In the early 20th century, Émile Borel and Arthur Eddington used the theorem to illustrate the timescales implicit in the foundations of statistical mechanics.
Contents [hide]
1 Solution
1.1 Direct proof
1.2 Infinite strings
1.3 Probabilities
2 History
2.1 Statistical mechanics
2.2 Origins and "The Total Library"
3 Applications and criticisms
3.1 Evolution
3.2 Literary theory
3.3 Random document generation
3.4 Testing of random number generators
4 Real monkeys
5 Popular culture
6 Notes
7 References
8 External links
[edit]Solution

[edit]Direct proof
There is a straightforward proof of this theorem. If two events are statistically independent, then the probability of both happening equals the product of the probabilities of each one happening independently. For example, if the chance of rain in Montreal on a particular day is 0.3 and the chance of an earthquake in San Francisco on that day is 0.008, then the chance of both happening on that same day is 0.3 × 0.008 = 0.0024.
Suppose the typewriter has 50 keys, and the word to be typed is banana. If we assume that the keys are pressed randomly (i.e., with equal probability) and independently, then the chance that the first letter typed is 'b' is 1/50, and the chance that the second letter typed is a is also 1/50, and so on, because events are independent. Therefore, the chance of the first six letters matching banana is
(1/50) × (1/50) × (1/50) × (1/50) × (1/50) × (1/50) = (1/50)6 = 1/15 625 000 000 ,
less than one in 15 billion. For the same reason, the chance that the next 6 letters match banana is also (1/50)6, and so on.
From the above, the chance of not typing banana in a given block of 6 letters is 1 − (1/50)6. Because each block is typed independently, the chance Xn of not typing banana in any of the first n blocks of 6 letters is

As n grows, Xn gets smaller. For an n of a million, Xn is roughly 0.9999, but for an n of 10 billion Xn is roughly 0.53 and for an n of 100 billion it is roughly 0.0017. As n approaches infinity, the probability Xn approaches zero; that is, by making n large enough, Xn can be made as small as is desired,[1][note 1] and the chance of typing banana approaches 100%.
The same argument shows why at least one of infinitely many monkeys will produce a text as quickly as it would be produced by a perfectly accurate human typist copying it from the original. In this case Xn = (1 − (1/50)6)n where Xn represents the probability that none of the first n monkeys types banana correctly on their first try. When we consider 100 billion monkeys, the probability falls to 0.17%, and as the number of monkeys n increases, the value of Xn – the probability of the monkeys failing to reproduce the given text – approaches zero arbitrarily closely. The limit, for n going to infinity, is zero.
However, for physically meaningful numbers of monkeys typing for physically meaningful lengths of time the results are reversed. If there are as many monkeys as there are particles in the observable universe (1080), and each types 1,000 keystrokes per second for 100 times the life of the universe (1020 seconds), the probability of the monkeys replicating even a short book is nearly zero. See Probabilities, below.
[edit]Infinite strings
The two statements above can be stated more generally and compactly in terms of strings, which are sequences of characters chosen from some finite alphabet:
Given an infinite string where each character is chosen uniformly at random, any given finite string almost surely occurs as a substring at some position.
Given an infinite sequence of infinite strings, where each character of each string is chosen uniformly at random, any given finite string almost surely occurs as a prefix of one of these strings.
Both follow easily from the second Borel–Cantelli lemma. For the second theorem, let Ek be the event that the kth string begins with the given text. Because this has some fixed nonzero probability p of occurring, the Ek are independent, and the below sum diverges,

the probability that infinitely many of the Ek occur is 1. The first theorem is shown similarly; one can divide the random string into nonoverlapping blocks matching the size of the desired text, and make Ek the event where the kth block equals the desired string.[note 2]
[edit]Probabilities
Ignoring punctuation, spacing, and capitalization, a monkey typing letters uniformly at random has a chance of one in 26 of correctly typing the first letter of Hamlet. It has a chance of one in 676 (26 × 26) of typing the first two letters. Because the probability shrinks exponentially, at 20 letters it already has only a chance of one in 2620 = 19,928,148,895,209,409,152,340,197,376 (almost 2 × 1028). In the case of the entire text of Hamlet, the probabilities are so vanishingly small they can barely be conceived in human terms. The text of Hamlet contains approximately 130,000 letters.[note 3] Thus there is a probability of one in 3.4 × 10183,946 to get the text right at the first trial. The average number of letters that needs to be typed until the text appears is also 3.4 × 10183,946,[note 4] or including punctuation, 4.4 × 10360,783.[note 5]
Even if the observable universe were filled with monkeys the size of atoms typing from now until the heat death of the universe, their total probability to produce a single instance of Hamlet would still be many orders of magnitude less than one in 10183,800. As Kittel and Kroemer put it, "The probability of Hamlet is therefore zero in any operational sense of an event…", and the statement that the monkeys must eventually succeed "gives a misleading conclusion about very, very large numbers." This is from their textbook on thermodynamics, the field whose statistical foundations motivated the first known expositions of typing monkeys.[2]
[edit]History

[edit]Statistical mechanics
In one of the forms in which probabilists now know this theorem, with its "dactylographic" [i.e., typewriting] monkeys (French: singes dactylographes; the French word singe covers both the monkeys and the apes), appeared in Émile Borel's 1913 article "Mécanique Statistique et Irréversibilité" (Statistical mechanics and irreversibility),[3] and in his book "Le Hasard" in 1914. His "monkeys" are not actual monkeys; rather, they are a metaphor for an imaginary way to produce a large, random sequence of letters. Borel said that if a million monkeys typed ten hours a day, it was extremely unlikely that their output would exactly equal all the books of the richest libraries of the world; and yet, in comparison, it was even more unlikely that the laws of statistical mechanics would ever be violated, even briefly.
The physicist Arthur Eddington drew on Borel's image further in The Nature of the Physical World (1928), writing:
If I let my fingers wander idly over the keys of a typewriter it might happen that my screed made an intelligible sentence. If an army of monkeys were strumming on typewriters they might write all the books in the British Museum. The chance of their doing so is decidedly more favourable than the chance of the molecules returning to one half of the vessel.[4]
These images invite the reader to consider the incredible improbability of a large but finite number of monkeys working for a large but finite amount of time producing a significant work, and compare this with the even greater improbability of certain physical events. Any physical process that is even less likely than such monkeys' success is effectively impossible, and it may safely be said that such a process will never happen.[2]
[edit]Origins and "The Total Library"
In a 1939 essay entitled "The Total Library", Argentine writer Jorge Luis Borges traced the infinite-monkey concept back to Aristotle's Metaphysics. Explaining the views of Leucippus, who held that the world arose through the random combination of atoms, Aristotle notes that the atoms themselves are homogeneous and their possible arrangements only differ in shape, position and ordering. In De Generatione et Corruptione (On Generation and Corruption), the Greek philosopher compares this to the way that a tragedy and a comedy consist of the same "atoms", i.e., alphabetic characters.[5] Three centuries later, Cicero's De natura deorum (On the Nature of the Gods) argued against the atomist worldview:
He who believes this may as well believe that if a great quantity of the one-and-twenty letters, composed either of gold or any other matter, were thrown upon the ground, they would fall into such order as legibly to form the Annals of Ennius. I doubt whether fortune could make a single verse of them.[6]
Borges follows the history of this argument through Blaise Pascal and Jonathan Swift,[7] then observes that in his own time, the vocabulary had changed. By 1939, the idiom was "that a half-dozen monkeys provided with typewriters would, in a few eternities, produce all the books in the British Museum." (To which Borges adds, "Strictly speaking, one immortal monkey would suffice.") Borges then imagines the contents of the Total Library which this enterprise would produce if carried to its fullest extreme:
Everything would be in its blind volumes. Everything: the detailed history of the future, Aeschylus' The Egyptians, the exact number of times that the waters of the Ganges have reflected the flight of a falcon, the secret and true nature of Rome, the encyclopedia Novalis would have constructed, my dreams and half-dreams at dawn on August 14, 1934, the proof of Pierre Fermat's theorem, the unwritten chapters of Edwin Drood, those same chapters translated into the language spoken by the Garamantes, the paradoxes Berkeley invented concerning Time but didn't publish, Urizen's books of iron, the premature epiphanies of Stephen Dedalus, which would be meaningless before a cycle of a thousand years, the Gnostic Gospel of Basilides, the song the sirens sang, the complete catalog of the Library, the proof of the inaccuracy of that catalog. Everything: but for every sensible line or accurate fact there would be millions of meaningless cacophonies, verbal farragoes, and babblings. Everything: but all the generations of mankind could pass before the dizzying shelves—shelves that obliterate the day and on which chaos lies—ever reward them with a tolerable page.[8]
Borges's total library concept was the main theme of his widely read 1941 short story "The Library of Babel", which describes an unimaginably vast library consisting of interlocking hexagonal chambers, together containing every possible volume that could be composed from the letters of the alphabet and some punctuation characters.
[edit]Applications and criticisms

[edit]Evolution


Thomas Huxley is sometimes misattributed with proposing a variant of the theory in his debates with Samuel Wilberforce.
In his 1931 book The Mysterious Universe, Eddington's rival James Jeans attributed the monkey parable to a "Huxley", presumably meaning Thomas Henry Huxley. This attribution is incorrect.[9] Today, it is sometimes further reported that Huxley applied the example in a now-legendary debate over Charles Darwin's On the Origin of Species with the Anglican Bishop of Oxford, Samuel Wilberforce, held at a meeting of the British Association for the Advancement of Science at Oxford on June 30, 1860. This story suffers not only from a lack of evidence, but the fact that in 1860 the typewriter itself had yet to emerge.[10]
Despite the original mix-up, monkey-and-typewriter arguments are now common in arguments over evolution. For example, Doug Powell argues as a Christian apologist that even if a monkey accidentally types the letters of Hamlet, it has failed to produce Hamlet because it lacked the intention to communicate. His parallel implication is that natural laws could not produce the information content in DNA.[11] A more common argument is represented by Reverend John F. MacArthur, who claims that the genetic mutations necessary to produce a tapeworm from an amoeba are as unlikely as a monkey typing Hamlet's soliloquy, and hence the odds against the evolution of all life are impossible to overcome.[12]
Evolutionary biologist Richard Dawkins employs the typing monkey concept in his book The Blind Watchmaker to demonstrate the ability of natural selection to produce biological complexity out of random mutations. In a simulation experiment Dawkins has his weasel program produce the Hamlet phrase METHINKS IT IS LIKE A WEASEL, starting from a randomly typed parent, by "breeding" subsequent generations and always choosing the closest match from progeny that are copies of the parent, with random mutations. The chance of the target phrase appearing in a single step is extremely small, yet Dawkins showed that it could be produced rapidly (in about 40 generations) using cumulative selection of phrases. The random choices furnish raw material, while cumulative selection imparts information. As Dawkins acknowledges, however, the weasel program is an imperfect analogy for evolution, as "offspring" phrases were selected "according to the criterion of resemblance to a distant ideal target." In contrast, Dawkins affirms, evolution has no long-term plans and does not progress toward some distant goal (such as humans). The weasel program is instead meant to illustrate the difference between nonrandom cumulative selection, and random single-step selection.[13] In terms of the typing monkey analogy, this means that Romeo and Juliet could be produced relatively quickly if placed under the constraints of a nonrandom, Darwinian-type selection, by freezing in place any letters that happened to match the target text, and making that the template for the next generation of typing monkeys.
A different avenue for exploring the analogy between evolution and an unconstrained monkey lies in the problem that the monkey types only one letter at a time, independently of the other letters. Hugh Petrie argues that a more sophisticated setup is required, in his case not for biological evolution but the evolution of ideas:
In order to get the proper analogy, we would have to equip the monkey with a more complex typewriter. It would have to include whole Elizabethan sentences and thoughts. It would have to include Elizabethan beliefs about human action patterns and the causes, Elizabethan morality and science, and linguistic patterns for expressing these. It would probably even have to include an account of the sorts of experiences which shaped Shakespeare's belief structure as a particular example of an Elizabethan. Then, perhaps, we might allow the monkey to play with such a typewriter and produce variants, but the impossibility of obtaining a Shakespearean play is no longer obvious. What is varied really does encapsulate a great deal of already-achieved knowledge.[14]
Petrie's argument however fails because if one were to provide all the knowledge and culture of human being to the monkey then it would essentially be the work of an intelligent human being not of some random, non-intelligent happenstance that the infinite monkey theorem claims.[citation needed]
James W. Valentine, while admitting that the classic monkey's task is impossible, finds that there is a worthwhile analogy between written English and the metazoan genome in this other sense: both have "combinatorial, hierarchical structures" that greatly constrain the immense number of combinations at the alphabet level.[15]
[edit]Literary theory
R. G. Collingwood argued in 1938 that art cannot be produced by accident, and wrote as a sarcastic aside to his critics,
…some … have denied this proposition, pointing out that if a monkey played with a typewriter … he would produce … the complete text of Shakespeare. Any reader who has nothing to do can amuse himself by calculating how long it would take for the probability to be worth betting on. But the interest of the suggestion lies in the revelation of the mental state of a person who can identify the 'works' of Shakespeare with the series of letters printed on the pages of a book…[16]
Nelson Goodman took the contrary position, illustrating his point along with Catherine Elgin by the example of Borges' “Pierre Menard, Author of the Quixote”,
What Menard wrote is simply another inscription of the text. Any of us can do the same, as can printing presses and photocopiers. Indeed, we are told, if infinitely many monkeys … one would eventually produce a replica of the text. That replica, we maintain, would be as much an instance of the work, Don Quixote, as Cervantes' manuscript, Menard's manuscript, and each copy of the book that ever has been or will be printed.[17]
In another writing, Goodman elaborates, "That the monkey may be supposed to have produced his copy randomly makes no difference. It is the same text, and it is open to all the same interpretations…." Gérard Genette dismisses Goodman's argument as begging the question.[18]
For Jorge J. E. Gracia, the question of the identity of texts leads to a different question, that of author. If a monkey is capable of typing Hamlet, despite having no intention of meaning and therefore disqualifying itself as an author, then it appears that texts do not require authors. Possible solutions include saying that whoever finds the text and identifies it as Hamlet is the author; or that Shakespeare is the author, the monkey his agent, and the finder merely a user of the text. These solutions have their own difficulties, in that the text appears to have a meaning separate from the other agents: what if the monkey operates before Shakespeare is born, or if Shakespeare is never born, or if no one ever finds the monkey's typescript?[19]
[edit]Random document generation
The theorem concerns a thought experiment which cannot be fully carried out in practice, since it is predicted to require prohibitive amounts of time and resources. Nonetheless, it has inspired efforts in finite random text generation.
One computer program run by Dan Oliver of Scottsdale, Arizona, according to an article in The New Yorker, came up with a result on August 4, 2004: After the group had worked for 42,162,500,000 billion billion monkey-years, one of the "monkeys" typed, “VALENTINE. Cease toIdor:eFLP0FRjWK78aXzVOwm)-‘;8.t" The first 19 letters of this sequence can be found in "The Two Gentlemen of Verona". Other teams have reproduced 18 characters from "Timon of Athens", 17 from "Troilus and Cressida", and 16 from "Richard II".[20]
A website entitled The Monkey Shakespeare Simulator, launched on July 1, 2003, contained a Java applet that simulates a large population of monkeys typing randomly, with the stated intention of seeing how long it takes the virtual monkeys to produce a complete Shakespearean play from beginning to end. For example, it produced this partial line from Henry IV, Part 2, reporting that it took "2,737,850 million billion billion billion monkey-years" to reach 24 matching characters:
RUMOUR. Open your ears; 9r"5j5&?OWTY Z0d...
Due to processing power limitations, the program uses a probabilistic model (by using a random number generator or RNG) instead of actually generating random text and comparing it to Shakespeare. When the simulator "detects a match" (that is, the RNG generates a certain value or a value within a certain range), the simulator simulates the match by generating matched text.
More sophisticated methods are used in practice for natural language generation. If instead of simply generating random characters one restricts the generator to a meaningful vocabulary and conservatively following grammar rules, like using a context-free grammar, then a random document generated this way can even fool some humans (at least on a cursory reading) as shown in the experiments with SCIgen, snarXiv, and the Postmodernism Generator.
[edit]Testing of random number generators
Main article: Diehard tests
Questions about the statistics describing how often an ideal monkey is expected to type certain strings translate into practical tests for random number generators; these range from the simple to the "quite sophisticated". Computer science professors George Marsaglia and Arif Zaman report that they used to call one such category of tests "overlapping m-tuple tests" in lecture, since they concern overlapping m-tuples of successive elements in a random sequence. But they found that calling them "monkey tests" helped to motivate the idea with students. They published a report on the class of tests and their results for various RNGs in 1993.[21]
[edit]Real monkeys

Primate behaviorists Cheney and Seyfarth remark that real monkeys would indeed have to rely on chance to have any hope of producing Romeo and Juliet. Monkeys lack a theory of mind and are unable to differentiate between their own and others' knowledge, emotions, and beliefs. Even if a monkey could learn to write a play and describe the characters' behavior, it could not reveal the characters' minds and so build an ironic tragedy.[22]
In 2003, lecturers and students from the University of Plymouth MediaLab Arts course used a £2,000 grant from the Arts Council to study the literary output of real monkeys. They left a computer keyboard in the enclosure of six Celebes Crested Macaques in Paignton Zoo in Devon in England for a month, with a radio link to broadcast the results on a website.[23]
Not only did the monkeys produce nothing but five pages[24] consisting largely of the letter S, the lead male began by bashing the keyboard with a stone, and the monkeys continued by urinating and defecating on it. Phillips said that the artist-funded project was primarily performance art, and they had learned "an awful lot" from it. He concluded that monkeys "are not random generators. They're more complex than that. … They were quite interested in the screen, and they saw that when they typed a letter, something happened. There was a level of intention there."[23][25]
[edit]Popular culture

Main article: Infinite monkey theorem in popular culture
The infinite monkey theorem and its associated imagery is considered a popular and proverbial illustration of the mathematics of probability, widely known to the general public because of its transmission through popular culture rather than because of its transmission via the classroom.[note 6]
This theorem was mentioned in part and used as a joke in the novel The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams: “Ford! There’s an infinite number of monkeys outside who want to talk to us about this script for Hamlet they’ve worked out” (chapter 9).
In the American cartoon The Simpsons episode "Last Exit to Springfield", Mr Burns states: "This is a thousand monkeys working at a thousand typewriters. Soon they'll have written the greatest novel known to man. Let's see. (reading) 'It was the best of times, it was the "blurst" of times'? You stupid monkey!"
The enduring, widespread popularity of the theorem was noted in the introduction to a 2001 paper, "Monkeys, Typewriters and Networks: The Internet in the Light of the Theory of Accidental Excellence" (Hoffmann and Hofmann).[26] In 2002, an article in the Washington Post said: "Plenty of people have had fun with the famous notion that an infinite number of monkeys with an infinite number of typewriters and an infinite amount of time could eventually write the works of Shakespeare."[27] In 2003, the previously mentioned Arts Council funded experiment involving real monkeys and a computer keyboard received widespread press coverage.[28] In 2007, the theorem was listed by Wired magazine in a list of eight classic thought experiments.[29]
[edit]Notes

^ This shows that the probability of typing "banana" in one of the predefined non-overlapping blocks of six letters tends to 1. In addition the word may appear across two blocks, so the estimate given is conservative.
^ The first theorem is proven by a similar if more indirect route in Gut, Allan (2005). Probability: A Graduate Course. Springer. pp. 97–100. ISBN 0-387-22833-0.
^ Using the Hamlet text from gutenberg, there are 132680 alphabetical letters and 199749 characters overall
^ For any required string of 130,000 letters from the set a-z, the average number of letters that needs to be typed until the string appears is (rounded) 3.4 × 10183,946, except in the case that all letters of the required string are equal, in which case the value is about 4% more, 3.6 × 10183,946. In that case failure to have the correct string starting from a particular position reduces with about 4% the probability of a correct string starting from the next position (i.e., for overlapping positions the events of having the correct string are not independent; in this case there is a positive correlation between the two successes, so the chance of success after a failure is smaller than the chance of success in general). The figure 3.4 × 10183,946 is derived from n = 26130000 by taking the logarithm of both sides: log10(n) = 1300000×log10(26) = 183946.5352, therefore n = 100.5352 × 10183946 = 3.429 × 10183946.
^ 26 letters ×2 for capitalisation, 12 for punctuation characters = 64, 199749×log10(64) = 4.4 × 10360,783.
^ Examples of the theorem being referred to as proverbial include: Why Creativity Is Not like the Proverbial Typing Monkey. Jonathan W. Schooler, Sonya Dougal, Psychological Inquiry, Vol. 10, No. 4 (1999); and The Case of the Midwife Toad (Arthur Koestler, New York, 1972, page 30): "Neo-Darwinism does indeed carry the nineteenth-century brand of materialism to its extreme limits—to the proverbial monkey at the typewriter, hitting by pure chance on the proper keys to produce a Shakespeare sonnet." The latter is sourced from Parable of the Monkeys, a collection of historical references to the theorem in various formats.
[edit]References

^ Isaac, Richard E. (1995). The Pleasures of Probability. Springer. pp. 48–50. ISBN 0-387-94415-X. Isaac generalizes this argument immediately to variable text and alphabet size; the common main conclusion is on p.50.
^ a b Kittel, Charles and Herbert Kroemer (1980). Thermal Physics (2nd ed.). W. H. Freeman Company. pp. 53. ISBN 0-7167-1088-9.
^ Émile Borel (1913). "Mécanique Statistique et Irréversibilité". J. Phys. 5e série 3: 189–196.
^ Arthur Eddington (1928). The Nature of the Physical World: The Gifford Lectures. New York: Macmillan. pp. 72. ISBN 0-8414-3885-4.
^ Aristotle, De Generatione et Corruptione, 315b14.
^ Marcus Tullius Cicero, De natura deorum, 2.37. Translation from Cicero's Tusculan Disputations; Also, Treatises On The Nature Of The Gods, And On The Commonwealth, C. D. Yonge, principal translator, New York, Harper & Brothers Publishers, Franklin Square. (1877). Downloadable text.
^ The English translation of "The Total Library" lists the title of Swift's essay as "Trivial Essay on the Faculties of the Soul." The appropriate reference is, instead: Swift, Jonathan, Temple Scott et.al. "A Tritical Essay upon the Faculties of the Mind." The Prose Works of Jonathan Swift, Volume 1. London: G. Bell, 1897, pp. 291-296. Google Books
^ Borges, Jorge Luis. "La biblioteca total" (The Total Library), Sur No. 59, August 1939. Trans. by Eliot Weinberger. In Selected Non-Fictions (Penguin: 1999), ISBN 0-670-84947-2.
^ Padmanabhan, Thanu (2005). "The dark side of astronomy". Nature 435: 20–21. doi:10.1038/435020a. Platt, Suzy; Library of Congress Congressional Research Service (1993). Respectfully quoted: a dictionary of quotations. Barnes & Noble. pp. 388–389. ISBN 0-88029-768-9.
^ Rescher, Nicholas (2006). Studies in the Philosophy of Science. ontos verlag. pp. 103. ISBN 3-938793-20-1.
^ Powell, Doug (2006). Holman Quicksource Guide to Christian Apologetics. Broadman & Holman. pp. 60, 63. ISBN 0-8054-9460-X.
^ MacArthur, John (2003). Think Biblically!: Recovering a Christian Worldview. Crossway Books. pp. 78–79. ISBN 1-58134-412-0.
^ Dawkins, Richard (1996). The Blind Watchmaker. W.W. Norton & Co.. pp. 46–50. ISBN 0-393-31570-3.
^ As quoted in Blachowicz, James (1998). Of Two Minds: Nature of Inquiry. SUNY Press. pp. 109. ISBN 0-7914-3641-1.
^ Valentine, James (2004). On the Origin of Phyla. University of Chicago Press. pp. 77–80. ISBN 0-226-84548-6.
^ p.126 of The Principles of Art, as summarized and quoted by Sclafani, Richard J. (1975). "The logical primitiveness of the concept of a work of art". British Journal of Aesthetics 15 (1): 14. doi:10.1093/bjaesthetics/15.1.14.
^ John, Eileen and Dominic Lopes, editors (2004). The Philosophy of Literature: Contemporary and Classic Readings: An Anthology. Blackwell. pp. 96. ISBN 1-4051-1208-5.
^ Genette, Gérard (1997). The Work of Art: Immanence and Transcendence. Cornell UP. ISBN 0-8014-8272-0.
^ Gracia, Jorge (1996). Texts: Ontological Status, Identity, Author, Audience. SUNY Press. pp. 1–2, 122–125. ISBN 0-7914-2901-6.
^ [1] Acocella, Joan, "The Typing Life: How writers used to write", The New Yorker, April 9, 2007, a review of The Iron Whim: A Fragmented History of Typewriting (Cornell) 2007, by Darren Wershler-Henry
^ Marsaglia G. and Zaman A. (1993). "Monkey tests for random number generators". Computers & mathematics with applications (Elsevier, Oxford) 26: 1–10. doi:10.1016/0898-1221(93)90001-C. ISSN 0898-1221PostScript version
^ Cheney, Dorothy L. and Robert M. Seyfarth (1992). How Monkeys See the World: Inside the Mind of Another Species. University of Chicago Press. pp. 253–255. ISBN 0-226-10246-7.
^ a b "No words to describe monkeys' play". BBC News. 2003-05-09. Retrieved 2009-07-25.
^ "Notes Towards the Complete Works of Shakespeare" (PDF). vivaria.net. 2002. Retrieved 2006-06-13.
^ Associated Press (2003-05-09). "Monkeys Don't Write Shakespeare". Wired News. Retrieved 2007-03-02.
^ Monkeys, Typewriters and Networks, Ute Hoffmann & Jeanette Hofmann, Wissenschaftszentrum Berlin für Sozialforschung gGmbH (WZB), 2001.
^ "Hello? This is Bob", Ken Ringle, Washington Post, 28 October 2002, page C01.
^ Notes Towards the Complete Works of Shakespeare – some press clippings.
^ The Best Thought Experiments: Schrödinger's Cat, Borel's Monkeys, Greta Lorge, Wired Magazine: Issue 15.06, May 2007.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 4, 2011)

kono-baka


----------



## FireGrey (May 4, 2011)

Is pokemon grey out yet?

*Posts merged*

where can i get a pokemon grey rom


----------



## FireGrey (May 4, 2011)

Is the 3DS hacked yet


----------



## Shockwind (May 4, 2011)

ਅਰਬੀ ਸਾਮੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਜੱਟ ਦਾ ਹਿੱਸਾ ਏ, ਸਾਮੀ ਬੋਲੀਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਅਰਬੀ, ਇਬਰਾਨੀ , ਆਰਾਮੀ, ਅਤੇ ਆਮ੍ਹਾਰੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨਾਂ ਸ਼ਾਮਿਲ ਨੇਂ. ਇਸਲਾਮ ਦੇ ਪਰਗਟ ਹੋਣ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲੋਂ ਸਾਨੂ ਅਰਬੀ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਬਹੁਤ ਘੱਟ ਜਾਨਕਾਰੀ ਲੱਭਦੀ ਏ. ਅਰਬੀ ਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਵਿਚ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਕਦੀਮ ਲਿਖਤਾਂ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਨਬਾਤੀ ਬਾਦਸ਼ਾਹਤ ਦੇ ਜ਼ਮਾਨੇ ਤੋਂ ਮਿਲਦੀਆਂ ਨੇਂ, ਇਹ ਮੌਜੂਦਾ ਊਰਦਨ (ਜੌਰਡਨ) ਦੇ ਲਾਂਭ ਛਾਂਭ ਦਾ ਇਲਾਕ਼ਾ ਏ, ਜਿਹਦਾ ਮੁੱਖ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਪੈਟ੍ਰਾ  ਸੀ. ਸੋ ਅਰਬੀ ਦੱਖਣੀ ਸਾਮੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸ਼ੁਮਾਰ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਏ. ਇਹਦੀ ਮੁੱਢਲੀ ਲਿਪੀ ਕੂਫ਼ੀ, ਨਬਾਤੀ ਲਿਪੀ ਤੋਂ ਨਿਕਲ਼ੀ ਏ, ਜਿਹਡ਼ੀ ਆਪ ਆਰਾਮੀ ਅਤੇ ਫੋਨੀਕੀ  ਲਿਪੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਨਿਕਲ਼ੀ ਸੀ. ਅਰਬੀ ਗਰਾਮਰ ਦੀਆਂ ਮੋਟੀਆਂ ਮੋਟੀਆਂ ਖ਼ਬੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਸਾਮੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝੀਆਂ ਨੇਂ.
ਇਸਲਾਮ ਦੇ ਖਿੱਲਰਨ ਕਾਰਨ ਅਰਬੀ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਚਾਰ ਚੁਫੇਰ ਫੈਲ ਚੁਕੀ ਏ ਅਤੇ ਕਈ ਬੋਲੀਆਂ ਬਿਚ ਅਰਬੀ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਸੈਂਕਡ਼ਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਹੈ. ਇਹਨਾਂ ਬੋਲੀਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਫ਼ਾਰਸੀ, ਉਰਦੂ, ਸਪੈਨਿਸ਼, ਕੁਰਦੀ, ਪਸ਼ਤੋ, ਸਿੰਧੀ, ਪੰਜਾਬੀ, ਬਰਬਰ, ਮਾਲਟੀਜ਼, ਅਤੇ ਚੈਚਨ ਬੋਲੀਆਂ ਸ਼ਾਮਿਲ ਨੇਂ.زبان عربی (زبان عربی:اللغة العربية)، بزرگ‌ترین عضو از شاخه زبان‌های سامی است. و با زبان‌های عبری و آرامی هم‌خانواده‌است.این زبان دارای ۴۲ صیغه می‌باشد که ۱۴ تای ان ماضی و ۱۴ تای بعدی مضارع و۱۴ تای بعد از آن آینده می‌باشد. زبان عربی یکی از شش زبان رسمی سازمان ملل متحد می‌باشد. ۶زبان رسمی سازمان ملل عبارتند از: انگلیسی، فرانسوی، ترکی، عربی، اسپانیایی و چینی.

عرب‌ها این زبان را «لغة الضاد» نیز می‌نامند زیرا تنها زبانی است که دارای ضاد صامت است. (در زبان آلبانیایی پس از پذیرش اسلام و نفوذ زبان عربی، حرف ضاد وارد آن شد.)アラビア語 (اللغة العربية, UNGEGN式：al-lughatu l-ʻarabīyah, アッ=ルガトゥル=アラビーヤ）とは、おもに西アジア（中東）・北アフリカのアラブ諸国で用いられ、世界の言語の中でも大変広い地域で話されている言語の一つ。また、国連の公用語においては、後から追加された唯一の言語である。
アフロ・アジア語族セム語派の一種である。日本語では亜語あるいは亜と表記される（中国語では阿）。ISO 639による言語コードは、2字が ar 、3字が ara で表される。イスラム教において、啓典クルアーンは神がアラビア語をもって人類に下したとされるため、公用語となっていない地域でも、アフリカから東南ヨーロッパ、インド、東南アジアにかけてのイスラム世界では、知識人層の共通語として通用している。概要

「アラビア語」は、もともとアラビア半島で話されていたが、北アフリカやイラク、シリア方面まで広がった。次の二つに大きく分類する。
文語：フスハー（正則アラビア語・現代標準アラビア語 (MSA) とも。古典アラビア語を基盤とし、現代世界に対応する語彙語法を大きく加えたもの）
口語：アーンミーヤ（各地の方言に分かれる）
フスハーはアラブ諸国の共通語であり、アラビア文字で書かれる。起源は西暦4世紀ごろのアラビア半島にさかのぼるといわれ、イスラーム文明の出現と拡大にともなって北アフリカにまで使用地域が広がり、現在まで言語として大きく変わらずに使われている。
イスラームの聖典であるクルアーンはアラビア語で書かれているが、これはムハンマドがいたヒジャーズ地方のアラビア語をかなり反映していると考えられる。クルアーンの記述によれば、イスラームを伝えるために神が選んだのがアラビア語だったことから、ムスリムはこれを「アッラーフの言葉」としてとらえている。
『マカーマート』＜訳は平凡社東洋文庫全3巻＞のような古典に見られる書き言葉は、とくにオスマン帝国の時代に一時期衰退したが、話し言葉は続けて用いられていた。文語は近代になってより簡単なものとして練り直され、書籍・雑誌・新聞などの文章はもちろん、公的な場での会話やテレビニュースなどでも使われるようになった。
一方、現代語は国・地域によって異なる地域変種（ラハジャ）に分かれ、これには正字法が無い。日常会話はこの話し言葉で話されるが、私信などではこれを文字化して表現する。また、大衆向けの小説や演劇、詩歌は現代口語の諸変種で書かれる。　
湾岸方言、ヒジャーズ方言、イラク方言、シリア・レバノン方言、パレスチナ方言、エジプト方言、スーダン方言、マグリブ方言などに大別され、それぞれの地域のなかでも違いがある。地域によっては、宗派ごとに話されるアラビア語に差異があるなどする。 また、生活形態によっても、地域を越えてそれぞれ共通の特徴がある。遊牧民方言、農村方言、都市方言の3つに分けられる。
現代アラブ世界での書き言葉と話し言葉の関係は、中世のカトリック教会地域におけるラテン語とロマンス諸語の関係に酷似している。後者が前者から派生し、多くの変種に分かれていること。前者が日常語としては死語であるが、公的な話し言葉、書き言葉として通用し、後者は基本的に書かれることはまれであることが、その理由である。
なお、エジプト方言、シリア・レバノン方言などはマスメディアで多用されるためアラブ世界各地で理解される一方、異なる地域同士の住民では方言での会話に支障が出ることもある。また、書き言葉が日常で話されることはほぼ皆無であり、読み書き・演説や報道番組での使用に限定される。従って、非ネイティヴが現地でスムーズな日常会話を行うためには当地の話し言葉を習得する必要があり、読み書きも習得する場合には書き言葉と重ねて学習しなければならない。
アラビア語の特徴

多くの単語は、三つの子音を語根として分析することができる。そこに、母音や接頭辞、接尾辞、接中辞を付けて、語彙を派生したり、活用したりする。形態論的には屈折語である。
文字
詳細は「アラビア文字」を参照
文字一覧はアラビア文字の項を参照。それぞれの独立形が左右の文字と繋がっていく（ただし例外が6文字ある）。
右から左へと読む。数字は左から右に綴られる。
多くの書体が存在する。イスラームの書法を参照。
文語（フスハー）はもっぱらアラビア文字で表される。アラビア文字のアルファベットは28文字（学説によってはハムザを1文字と数えて29文字とする。27文字とすることもある）からなり、大文字と小文字の区別はない。
口語（アーンミーヤ）には正書法がない。
発音
詳細は「アラビア語の音韻」を参照
子音には喉の奥のほうで h や g などを発音するような独特の発音がある。
母音は音韻論的には /a, i, u/ の3つの短母音とその長母音、2重母音 (/ai/, /au/) を弁別する。
綴り字法は一部を除き子音字のみを用いるため、母音の情報は、読む側が補って読まなければならない。コーランや子供向けの読み物には、母音符号などの符号（シャクル）が付記されている。まれに、大人向けの詩や小説であっても、自分の作品に母音符号を付記する作家もいる。
文法

詳細は「アラビア語の文法」を参照
定冠詞、前置詞が存在し、名詞と形容詞（アラビア語では名詞に分類される）は格（主格・属格・対格）・性（男性・女性）・数（単数・双数・複数）によって変化する。
女性形、男性・女性複数形には基本となる規則形があるもののそれ以外にもとりうる形が無数に存在するため、個別に記憶しなければならないものが多い。例えば、مُدَرِّسٌ (mudarrisun, 先生) の複数形は規則形であり、語尾に -ūna を付けて、مُدَرِّسُونَ (mudarrisūna) になるが、صَدِيقٌ (ṣadīqun, 友人) の複数は不規則形であるため、صَدِيقُونَ (ṣadīqūna) とはならず、أَصْدِقَاءُ ('aṣdiqā'u) になる。
動詞は3人称男性単数完了形を原型とし、語根順配列の辞典では、その形で引くことになる。原型を基本型、第一型ともいう。これに加えて、第二型から第十五型までの派生型が存在するが、第十一型以降は色の変化などといった限られた場合にしか用いられない（ただし、派生型は西欧の学者が考案した学習概念であり、ネイティブは用いない）。多くの辞書は語根順に語が配列されているため、派生型の動詞を辞書で参照するには、動詞からその語根すなわち原型を抽出しなければならず、これが、アラビア語を母語としない初学者にとっての辞書引きを困難にしている。
アラビア語を起源とする語彙

「Category:アラビア語の語句」も参照
トタン、如雨露（じょうろ）、コーヒー、ラケット、シロップ、アルコール、アルカリ、ソーダ、シャーベット、チェス、チェック（小切手）、ソファー、モンスーン、アベレージ（平均値）、ジャケット、ゼロ（零）、タリフ（関税率） 、リスク、アルゴリズム、アドベ、タマリンド、コットン、シェリフ、サフラン、アドミラル、センナ、シュガー（砂糖）、キャメル（ラクダ）、カラット、ガーゼ、カンフル（樟脳）、ギプスなど。
科学用語にはアラビア語起源の用語が多く、とりわけ化学に多い。これは中世から近世にかけてのアラビア語圏が科学分野において発展しており、当時の欧州が積極的にその知識と語彙を取り入れたためである。
星の名前
アルタイル（「飛ぶ鷲」という熟語の「飛ぶ」という部分。単独では「鳥」という意味）
アルデバラン（従うもの、後に続くもの。プレアデス星団に続いて地平線より昇ることから）
アルゴル（人を食べるという魔物の一種）
アルビレオ（「雌鳥のくちばし」の意味の語が西洋人の誤訳と誤解を経て）
ヴェガ（「降り立つ鷲」という熟語の「降り立つ」という部分）
デネブ（「鶏の尾」という熟語の「尾」という部分）
フォーマルハウト（大魚の口）
ベテルギウス（巨人の腋の下）
リゲル（脚）
その他
ゼロ
アシッド
グール
「アル」で始まる言葉が多いのは、al- が定冠詞だからである。
アラビア語を公用語とする国

古典アラビア語を公用語とする国
アラブ首長国連邦 - アルジェリア民主人民共和国 - イエメン共和国 - イスラエル国 - イラク共和国 - エジプト・アラブ共和国 - エリトリア国 - オマーン国 - カタール国 - クウェート国 -コモロ連合- サウジアラビア王国 - ジブチ共和国 - シリア・アラブ共和国 - スーダン共和国 - ソマリア - チャド共和国 - チュニジア共和国 - バーレーン王国 - パレスチナ自治区 - モーリタニア・イスラム共和国 - モロッコ王国 - ヨルダン・ハシミテ王国 - 社会主義人民リビア・アラブ国 - レバノン共和国
現代口語アラビア語を公用語とする国
マルタ共和国のマルタ語は、現代アラビア語口語の一変種である。語彙などの面でヨーロッパ諸語からの借用が多く、またラテン文字で綴られる。現代アラビア語口語諸語の中で国家の公用語となっているのはマルタ・アラビア語のみである。
イスラエルにおけるアラビア語の状況
イスラエルにおいては、ヘブライ語と同様にアラビア語も公用語とされてはいる。しかしながら、イスラエルの教育制度においては、公用語であるアラビア語よりも、公用語ではない英語の教育を重視している。また、イスラエルにおける雇用条件において、多くの場合は「ヘブライ語と英語が話せること」が語学的な条件として課されており、公用語であるアラビア語は全く理解できなくても、イスラエル社会においては特に問題視されない。それ故、イスラエルにおけるアラビア語は、公式には公用語であるにもかかわらず、事実上はアラブ系イスラエル人というマイノリティのみが用いる言語になっている。
その他
他にもペルシア語、テュルク諸語（オグズ、キプチャク、チャガタイ語群）、スペイン語、ヒンドゥスターニー語、マレー語、スワヒリ語などの言語にはアラビア語からの借用語が少なくない。これらの言語は現在もアラビア文字で書かれているか、過去の一時期にアラビア文字で書かれていたという歴史を持つ（ペルシア語を除き、現在はそれぞれ別の文字で表記されている）。
参考文献

『現代アラビア語入門』黒柳恒男、飯森嘉助（大学書林）
『アラビア語入門』池田修（岩波書店、絶版）ערבית (בערבית: العربية; תעתיק חופשי: אל-עַרַבִּייַה; תעתיק מדויק: אלערביה) היא שפה בענף הדרומי של השפות השמיות המערביות בתוך קבוצת השפות השמיות של משפחת השפות האפרו-אסיאתיות. ככזאת היא קרובה מאוד לעברית ולארמית, ששייכות לענף הצפוני של השפות השמיות המערביות. הערבית הספרותית (اللغة العربية الفصحى, "אללע'ה אלערביה אלפצחא") משמשת בעיקר לכתיבה ולתקשורת בכל רחבי העולם הערבי, והיא בעלת תפקיד מפתח בחיי כל המוסלמים, שכן היא משמרת את שפת הקוראן. לצד הערבית הספרותית קיימת גם ערבית מדוברת (اللغة العربية العامية, "אללע'ה אלערביה אלעאמיה"), ולה ניבים רבים (דיאלקטים), שמשמשים שפת אם לכ-180 מיליון בני אדם ברחבי אסיה ואפריקה (לדוגמה, ערבית לבנונית, מצרית, מרוקאית ופלסטינית). הערבית היא שפה רשמית ברוב מדינות המזרח התיכון ובמדינות צפון אפריקה. כמו כן היא אחת מהשפות הרשמיות של ארגון האומות המאוחדות.
מקור השפה הערבית הוא בחצי האי ערב; שם הייתה עיקר תפוצתה (למעט חלקים מסוימים בדרום חצי האי) עד למאה השביעית לספירה. בעקבות כיבושי האסלאם התפשט השימוש בשפה לסהר הפורה ולשאר המזרח התיכון וצפון אפריקה. בתקופת האימפריה המוסלמית הייתה הערבית שפת הסחר, התרבות והמדע. במשך כמה מאות שנים דחקה הערבית את השפות שדוברו באזור הסהר הפורה (בעיקר יוונית, ארמית וקופטית); ועד אמצע ימי הביניים דיברו רוב תושבי האזור ערבית כשפת אם. לעומת זאת באיראן, בטורקיה, בכורדיסטן ובשאר החלקים המוסלמיים של מרכז אסיה, נותרו השפות המקומיות על כנן, אף שהושפעו מהערבית במידה רבה. גם בצפון-מערב אפריקה עדיין נפוצות שפות מקומיות (בעיקר ברברית) בצד הערבית. הערבית התפצלה לניבים שונים כבר בחצי-האי ערב. ואולם עם התפשטותה על פני מרחב גאוגרפי גדול התפתחו בה ניבים רבים אחרים, ואלה נבדלים משמעותית זה מזה ומהערבית הספרותית (שמבוססת על שפת הקוראן והשירה הערבית הקלאסית). כבר בתקופה קדומה, ייתכן שעוד לפני כיבושי האסלאם, ואולי זמן קצר לאחריהם, נוצר מצב של דיגלוסיה אצל דוברי הערבית, כיוון שהמשכילים הערביים, בעיקר המוסלמים שביניהם, הקפידו לכתוב בשפת הקוראן, וראו בניבים השונים עגה שאינה ראויה לעלות על הכתב. מצב זה קיים בעולם הערבי עד היום - אמצעי התקשורת הערביים משתמשים בצורה תקנית (סטנדרטית) של הערבית הספרותית, שפה הנלמדת במוסדות החינוך בכל רחבי העולם הערבי. שימוש בניבים מקומיים, בעיקר בערבית של קהיר (ערבית מצרית), לצורכי תקשורת בין-ערבית, נעשה נפוץ עם התפתחות התיאטרון והקולנוע, וכיום ערבית מצרית היא מעין שפה ספרותית שנייה בעולם הערבי.
הניבים הערביים נחלקים לשתי קבוצות עיקריות: "אל-משרק" (المشرق - המזרח) ו"אל-מע'רב" (المغرب - המערב). קו הגבול ("איזוגלוסה") בין קבוצות הניבים האלה הוא הגבול המפריד בין מצרים ללוב. הניבים של צפון-אפריקה, מלוב מערבה, נחשבים כ"אל-מע'רב", וכל היתר נחשבים "אל-משרק". בנוסף, קיימות הבחנות בין ניבים של דוברי ערבית ממוצא כפרי ("פלאחים"), ממוצא עירוני, וממוצא בדואי, הבחנות שאפשר לראות בהן סוציולקטים או אתנולקטים (כיוון שאינם תלויים באזור הגאוגרפי, אלא במוצאו החברתי או האתני של הדובר).
לערבית יש גם ממד דתי: כשפת הקוראן היא נחשבת לשון הקודש של דת האסלאם. לפי דת זו אלהים נתן את הקוראן לידי הנביא מוחמד במפורש בשפה הערבית. כל גרסה מתורגמת של הקוראן נחשבת משום כך נחותה בערכה. הערבית משמשת כשפת פולחן בדת המוסלמית ועל פי הדת, על כל מוסלמי לדעת את השפה.הקשר בין הערבית לבין העברית, כשתי שפות קרובות באותה משפחה, הוא רב. עד היום שימרה הערבית הספרותית מבנים וצורות שקיימים להם מקבילים בעברית מקראית וקדומה:
מבנה: נשוא - נושא - מושא
זמני ביניים: צורת זמן "עתיד" של ערבית מייצגת גם זמן הווה. בערבית נפוצים משפטים שצורתם "ויאמר..."
יחסות: סיומות מוספיות של מילים, שמטרתן להעיד על תפקידה התחבירי של המילה במשפט. אפילו במקרא נותרו לכך שרידים ותו לא: צורות כמו: למו, מוותה, מצרימה, מחניים וכו', הן כל מה שנשאר.
זוגי: הערבית שימרה מספר דקדוקי נפרד לחלוטין מן היחיד והרבים: הזוגי. מין זה קיים (ואף מחייב) לא רק בשמות עצם (בעברית: שעתיים, או "זוגי מופשט": מחניים) אלא אף בפעלים (בעברית כמעט נכחד: "תצילינה שתי אזניו" הוא משפט זוגי).
אוצר מילים: חלק מן הדמיון באוצר המילים העברי והערבי אינו קדום: מדובר בחידושי לשון של אליעזר בן-יהודה, ששאל מילים ערביות ושיווה להן צורה עברית ("מברק" ו"מרכז" הן מילים כאלו) אך מילים אחרות בערבית הן מילים כנעניות שלא נשתמרו בלהג העברי של הכנענית: המילים "הֻנַ‏" ו"הֻנַכ" כמצייני מקום (בעברית משתמשים במקרים מעטים במילה דומה: הֵנָה).
הגייה: הערבית הספרותית (פֻצחא) שמרה, בשינויים קלים שנוצרו במשך הזמן, על הגייה הקרובה להגייה העברית המקורית: ח, ע, ק הן אותיות לועיות, צ ו-ט הן אותיות נחציות. גם הגיית ה"א ו-א' מורגשת יותר, וכן קיימות צורות רפות של ד, ת, ח ו-ע' היוצרות צלילים כמו "th" רכה ו-"th" קשה, ואת הצלילים שיוצגו בעברית על ידי כ"ף וגימל רפויות. (בערבית כ ו-ב' תמיד דגושות.) הערבית מתגדרת מכל שפה אחרת, חיה או מתה, בצלילים ט'א וצ'אד. (ד' לועית כבדה וט' לועית, כיום התרופפה למעין ז' לועית), אם כי אין בה הבחנה בין ס וש שמאלית.
עם זאת, הערבית דומה יותר לשפה הארמית, בייחוד בסגנון שבו דוברה על הנבטים:
כתב: הכתב הארמי, המבוסס אף הוא לכתחילה על הכתב הפיניקי, הוא כתב רהוט, מתחבר ומשורבט שיוצר פונמות שונות.
מילים: המילה "מי" היא בשתי השפות "מאן"
מורפולוגיה: הארמית והערבית נוטות להשמיט מילים אוגדות, מילות זיקה או ניכוס ("למוחמד יש התגלות" הוא "למוחמד התגלות")
מבנים: צורת הפנייה הישירה ("יא"). האותיות הערביות והארמיות א' ו-נ' מתחלפות עם הצורות העבריות ה"א ו-מ': בניין "אפעל" הוא בניין הפעיל (בארמית, לדוגמה, הקדמה היא אקדמה), ואילו צורת הריבוי מסתיימת ב-נ'. (ארמית: מאימתי קורין את שמע בערבית?)

Tingnan ko lang kung maintindihan nyo pa yan! >


----------



## Deleted-220713 (May 4, 2011)

Spam.

...


----------



## FireGrey (May 4, 2011)

meh


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2011)

Faucibus et vitae tortor arcu proin imperdiet, facilisis massa et, venenatis dis a aliquam in vitae blandit. Ultricies tellus purus blandit sit mauris sed, placerat ipsum nec eleifend sodales mauris justo, a donec enim mi, iaculis porta vivamus. Sit neque aptent erat donec aliquam libero, quisque nec ac nec, dapibus tincidunt mauris, magna lacus egestas eget interdum pellentesque, nisl quisque. Senectus ullamcorper praesent odio vestibulum. Enim quis et eget sagittis, neque a aptent pellentesque. Enim vulputate ullamcorper, vitae ante mauris. Aliquam scelerisque magna vivamus, a molestie tincidunt feugiat ut nunc turpis, posuere eget eget dolor, semper libero ut ac est venenatis nisl, ac quis laoreet parturient pede vestibulum varius.
Id lobortis aenean malesuada consectetuer, rerum sem, orci tellus justo tempor eros scelerisque, et aenean ultrices. Suscipit ut est placerat, vestibulum at turpis iaculis, nec in. Est amet interdum tortor quisque ligula, massa lectus arcu phasellus suscipit, ipsum natoque velit pellentesque metus dignissim, sed dolor nibh. Dictumst arcu et, sagittis suspendisse, libero enim imperdiet, nec et sed, purus felis eget eleifend aliquet facilisis lorem. Vel in proin.
Convallis lectus vestibulum, elit sit nam, sit sodales animi nibh aliquet volutpat, interdum commodo aliquam phasellus dolor, velit enim diam euismod a lorem. Felis malesuada vitae massa vitae sed turpis, sed inceptos massa eros aliquet a, suspendisse orci porttitor et donec dolor quis. Pellentesque senectus, dolor pulvinar lacus pretium, adipiscing fringilla ut urna vel, ac nunc nunc ornare quis posuere. Metus ultrices vulputate eget, suspendisse ut ut pellentesque donec gravida hac, nulla sed at mauris a duis dignissim. In vel. Felis mauris mauris tempus phasellus, orci fusce condimentum, suspendisse a odio pharetra convallis aliquam amet, pellentesque ultricies mauris magna, libero mollis lorem.
Feugiat ut enim, quae pharetra mi nibh magna nibh viverra, quis felis consectetuer, est duis nec felis ut neque minima, rutrum dolor eu consequat vivamus libero ultricies. Praesent orci elit, quisque vitae, ornare est quam augue, ultricies non massa risus felis. Est amet nulla sit libero diam, ultricies dolor urna nam etiam orci sodales, litora ipsum sed cubilia. Nec morbi non cras sem dictum, a aliquet ullamcorper, molestiae nec magna lobortis. Turpis vel faucibus erat magna velit, fermentum tellus. Hendrerit vivamus ut accumsan, aliquam morbi porta, nulla id ligula sapien neque condimentum, eu commodo ut mattis tortor placerat, lorem sollicitudin condimentum sapien. Ante vulputate vulputate elit vestibulum lacinia, quam erat sit, ullam ut eros, euismod sit tristique facilisis elementum justo.
Mi massa tempora, pellentesque conubia lectus nibh exercitationem erat enim. Porta ut dictum non auctor eros dui. Tortor donec eget, eu non. Nec placeat morbi. Nullam pede ad sollicitudin pellentesque, molestie turpis habitant, ridiculus magna non aliquam curabitur consequat, sed ac ligula dapibus at nunc et. Nunc augue mauris.
Nibh vel ullamcorper, elit nostra lacus, vitae ut quam lacinia sociis, nulla sit nunc. Metus donec faucibus ante proin aliquam, non dictum orci, mauris consectetuer mi in nec asperiores. Pellentesque ut habitasse, torquent odio vestibulum egestas nunc vel, mus in varius sagittis ante. Magna sem nibh felis dolor velit purus, vitae mus nulla nec dolor. Ornare et viverra, dui praesent facere torquent a volutpat semper, nonummy leo elementum penatibus, purus wisi litora arcu. Eleifend ligula augue quam congue ut nisl, accumsan vestibulum, lectus arcu dictum tempor litora dignissim aliquet. Nunc possimus at vitae vitae mauris nec, morbi nulla, egestas at laoreet vel donec gravida ridiculus, vel rutrum.
Sit urna lacinia ipsum, sodales erat erat quam velit leo, ipsum mi urna mauris voluptates blanditiis nibh, sociis vestibulum, a pulvinar dignissim pellentesque. Urna amet tortor eleifend. Ut molestie lacus mauris. Aliquip condimentum dolor magna ac. Ut felis hendrerit iste pellentesque quam, eros penatibus placerat sit metus, molestie venenatis, integer amet etiam donec ullamcorper ultricies, dolor augue iaculis.
In nulla donec penatibus ultricies sodales massa. Ullamco sed adipiscing volutpat lectus dolor, erat nulla augue condimentum, metus sollicitudin libero lacinia, luctus lacus quis feugiat lectus aliquet sapien, tincidunt sit amet. Purus commodo libero fusce integer netus ut. Suspendisse cras justo proin ligula adipiscing, amet luctus consectetuer suscipit vestibulum libero, a nec, nulla ut duis consectetuer ipsum neque. Vestibulum enim netus proin vitae id, donec viverra placerat massa sapien urna, integer torquent arcu tincidunt consectetuer orci. Aliquam pellentesque, sed massa sit non, urna sapien commodo vitae enim. Lobortis vitae suspendisse odio non ligula, donec sit sed. Aliquam et litora mi ac aptent interdum, ac et sit ridiculus. Justo hendrerit vel ac, ipsum velit aptent placerat praesent aliquam aliquam, mi at penatibus, dapibus eu. Risus euismod vel, sit venenatis orci tortor fermentum vitae vel, volutpat ultricies fringilla sit turpis est, malesuada arcu dui erat pellentesque tempor, nec proin interdum ut non magni. Volutpat nulla mi risus diam luctus, cursus pellentesque mauris leo curabitur dui duis, tincidunt magna pellentesque, lacus pretium enim erat sapien, penatibus vel.
Mauris tincidunt justo ridiculus rhoncus dui, praesent posuere adipiscing volutpat volutpat sed, leo ante in sit. Porttitor et nulla sed dignissim wisi quis, faucibus amet venenatis nec faucibus, et posuere nec tempus eu habitasse donec. Ac in a, faucibus eu, molestie nunc et, est mauris. Non in habitasse netus tortor lacus donec, est leo ac aliquam, nonummy aenean ipsum, vivamus phasellus velit integer mattis turpis. Nonummy nulla pulvinar ante molestie, nunc lectus et nec leo mauris ut, ante diam sit torquent, magna ipsum eu. Consequat eget in suspendisse ac. Vel sed, lorem elit laoreet. Feugiat diam sed penatibus risus faucibus, ac sit nulla ut, risus vivamus amet ut, quisque leo augue nulla sagittis sed vestibulum. Quis justo tempor libero leo, magnis condimentum aenean. Vivamus purus feugiat nulla, quis eget pulvinar sem quis, enim nam scelerisque, ridiculus cras.
Quam tellus, non lectus imperdiet augue, dictum dui massa interdum pede. Vel donec at, vulputate eget erat, faucibus posuere ut ut malesuada scelerisque. Ultricies aut volutpat hendrerit cras, feugiat imperdiet quam irure sed, in at suscipit nec nec. Proin turpis. At odio etiam pellentesque ac risus, in dictumst, natoque at eros. Odio metus suspendisse eros non vitae. Nec sed egestas vestibulum, duis suspendisse justo cras erat, tempus vitae est nunc qui, praesent pellentesque bibendum veniam massa vivamus risus. Accumsan a, ultricies orci varius in.
Vel nunc vestibulum velit, posuere amet, dolor aliquet amet, urna sit sollicitudin vivamus non morbi quam, rhoncus cras. Sem risus velit velit, nec vitae sit. Mauris proin etiam faucibus quisque, nam amet eleifend, ut ipsum phasellus nec dui vitae ac, volutpat fusce nulla pharetra non libero. A nunc. Cras viverra nunc est ut sit sed, sit parturient. Sit euismod, duis mauris. Diam vitae sociis donec lacus, integer ligula. Sed fringilla lorem ante congue enim blandit. Gravida odio a venenatis, urna dictumst consequat est, auctor ut sed wisi magna, lectus nullam pellentesque nulla a metus.
Amet vel, in ullamcorper proin eget sed aptent eget, aliquam orci, vestibulum sit lectus cras pretium, phasellus sociis do. Curabitur magna ornare, vulputate metus ut assumenda nunc cursus sollicitudin, sollicitudin vestibulum nisl lorem venenatis in, dapibus in leo urna lorem, augue suscipit justo aliquam dictumst. Ut urna at, quis pellentesque felis iaculis elit. Quisque donec nonummy venenatis viverra, magna quam et, tortor est inceptos. Tortor quisque mus integer iaculis integer odio, nisl donec pretium in etiam ornare. Volutpat ac, bibendum vel volutpat, tellus qui donec ante vivamus elit in. Quis sed suscipit, scelerisque pretium est, vel ut nec habitant lacus dapibus dolor, sapien varius sodales lorem consectetuer.
Viverra sed sodales molestie similique elementum vel, nulla commodo etiam mauris lorem, sem volutpat. In mattis porttitor mattis molestie. Proin amet cras amet consectetuer feugiat feugiat. Montes metus enim aliquam malesuada, et non integer a integer vitae. Praesent quis vehicula etiam ac et, lacus euismod suspendisse eu a. Consectetuer etiam, adipiscing in et molestie penatibus wisi ut, hac ac malesuada odio egestas massa in, vitae justo vestibulum posuere praesent purus. Fames eget, vitae adipiscing natoque pede integer aliquam, posuere non nulla sollicitudin pellentesque, hendrerit id fermentum nec fusce. Eget suscipit arcu ipsum duis, ligula mi neque, sit praesent tincidunt quam massa ut, leo et vitae et metus auctor dui, senectus ex nulla integer eu. Proin arcu ut neque quis est, in orci condimentum illum amet et, phasellus ipsum tortor vitae, nunc mi sit fermentum. Nibh habitasse ac nunc ipsum commodo, lectus pellentesque vestibulum ridiculus, purus eu eu, montes eleifend vitae nulla nullam nunc, litora dolor luctus. Odio luctus bibendum accumsan non, pulvinar sapien non molestie curabitur, mauris wisi wisi id accusamus et tortor, molestie in penatibus diam vestibulum, varius malesuada nulla dolor.
Omnis dictum eros massa per quam, viverra iaculis sit sed sed nunc. Tortor vestibulum luctus molestie. Placerat sit sodales proin lacinia, nunc libero porta bibendum justo maecenas. Lectus ipsum leo quam sagittis, consectetuer quam, turpis viverra interdum massa cum ante, morbi possimus nec convallis dignissim, vitae elit nunc orci curabitur fringilla magna. Wisi urna laoreet volutpat odio, nam cursus, nec lorem quis integer posuere, adipiscing posuere dolor feugiat et morbi a, ut nec egestas.
Nec suscipit, eros integer, pellentesque orci phasellus, parturient integer autem, non magna cum etiam et odio. Quis cras feugiat ut nam, sem donec, pellentesque cras ante in suscipit erat, sem nostra nisi enim arcu faucibus ut, sit mi proin. Donec aenean ante, nibh eget, sed aenean. Faucibus sit ullam neque in, vitae molestie mattis ut ipsum, turpis pariatur facilisis felis, vel nullam gravida sed placerat. Ut sed, libero viverra wisi integer duis. In at non donec, nullam a a vestibulum, eu ipsum nulla augue vel feugiat rhoncus. Eget luctus, lectus porttitor lectus, nullam eget, proin lectus leo sapien leo purus augue.
Dictum arcu vitae nec massa fringilla non, dolor amet sed nibh nisl eget vitae, libero amet donec, vel accumsan at eget per nec. Scelerisque cursus, eros ligula donec labore a donec quisque. Risus tempor lectus vel amet. Vel amet porta quam, vivamus a et tincidunt. Cras nullam mauris aliquam ut magna mollis, recusandae sed et, in arcu. Pellentesque dictum dolor at tempus, mauris sit ac, maecenas nisl tristique justo ante, quae in tellus ante vel, nibh fringilla aliquet auctor a interdum. Euismod eveniet, donec lectus, ultricies magna nullam magni. Sit sed sed ut, rhoncus ultricies ante, facilisis dui rhoncus magna odio in, libero pretium ultricies, volutpat conubia hymenaeos hac. Quis nunc facilisi ut, tempus adipiscing faucibus mi, pellentesque phasellus massa hymenaeos commodo, orci eget nisl proin non turpis, velit sit.
Ac diam adipiscing sit nulla sit, vestibulum mollis, sed sit, risus augue nulla libero ipsum, aliquam ac phasellus fringilla vitae. Purus praesent feugiat volutpat, sed porta arcu aenean massa ultrices, quos dictum ultricies leo, dui varius molestie commodo iaculis tempus quisque. A lacinia vel, volutpat ante phasellus a et nec et. Ligula odio pulvinar in et, luctus nam ut viverra, adipiscing eu praesent lorem risus quisque. Pede vestibulum duis dictum at at, etiam convallis neque dapibus neque lacus ante, sociis sem donec volutpat ut, imperdiet eu varius enim. Tellus aenean egestas dictum, et et quis ligula, nulla quam vivamus vitae adipiscing vestibulum, commodo nascetur donec integer augue pede. Ac arcu vestibulum nunc scelerisque, neque aliquet nullam sem et. Cum eget adipiscing odio, mattis sed arcu leo. Ac sollicitudin vitae, semper quis, cursus donec, felis convallis consequatur non, ac porttitor purus aenean.
Vulputate elit mauris mollis, viverra cras metus tellus, dapibus libero, commodo ultricies libero etiam in eget lobortis. Malesuada ornare quisque, imperdiet tempor. Cras iaculis in, consequat a eu vitae pede vitae imperdiet, wisi at est et ac blandit velit. Dictumst rhoncus pede sodales officia dolores, libero mollis vulputate suspendisse sit. Risus libero porttitor amet lectus, dolor lorem, ultricies magna facilisis id tellus velit lectus, augue et urna donec congue laoreet. Libero est, quisque ultricies cras, non et per sit vel sit, ac pulvinar eget et ipsum tincidunt dolor, velit turpis nisl sociis vivamus. Imperdiet velit sagittis congue aenean, egestas vitae sed vel cum orci. Nec sagittis quis enim egestas vivamus integer, elit et ante mi mauris viverra vitae, fugit vulputate neque nullam, eros leo. Nulla torquent augue nec. Metus fringilla, sit erat, libero vulputate suscipit adipiscing semper ullam tincidunt, conubia in. Luctus at eget mauris, enim venenatis id nulla, dictum amet, nonummy eleifend a blandit consectetuer sociosqu scelerisque, consectetuer lorem. In penatibus auctor dignissim mi eu suscipit, modi diam ipsum dis sem sit, aliquam elementum neque, tortor pulvinar vitae bibendum.
Felis sem sem mattis non in, mus sit arcu etiam, ligula orci placerat aenean sed. Mauris nunc at elit arcu nunc, dolor pellentesque feugiat tempor, sem tellus. Egestas vel duis tellus nibh. Duis mauris non mattis ac. Dui arcu, mi elit ullamcorper pede rutrum mauris pulvinar, gravida delectus curabitur, lorem lorem, facere sapien. Nascetur eaque suspendisse, rerum veniam pretium eleifend eleifend pellentesque bibendum, euismod suspendisse, ipsum molestie lacus vivamus, amet convallis morbi justo sed sollicitudin dolor. Mauris voluptatem ac odio rutrum nostra. Nisl eget nec ipsum dolor tellus. Augue elementum est dui proin.
Tristique ut vel tempor, amet quam ultricies dignissim maecenas urna, luctus elementum, ullamcorper per quam lectus, ut adipiscing. Praesent vel varius lacus et, purus non mauris id dapibus. Eu odio molestie donec eu, in rutrum id adipiscing, phasellus conubia eleifend felis egestas ipsum magna, feugiat dapibus tempor atque sagittis vivamus, proin arcu sit cras eros. Sit mauris, leo pretium. Aenean cras, dapibus in aenean felis phasellus.
Libero blandit etiam at posuere non sodales, pede eget imperdiet libero. Blandit faucibus pede molestie in ac malesuada, pellentesque sollicitudin primis. Arcu vehicula eros. Dolor sit felis elit lacinia, consectetuer ligula et purus, eu venenatis, nullam scelerisque dolor. Arcu congue a, a orci sunt velit. Risus ullamcorper aenean curabitur torquent sed. Aptent consectetuer varius rhoncus, rhoncus at est diam justo at morbi, duis maecenas vivamus ultrices feugiat egestas ac, erat lacinia.
Sed wisi et ultricies, convallis aenean consequat hac tristique, duis leo class adipiscing, ut pulvinar vivamus sagittis lectus, libero amet consectetuer at. Non dui vitae ut lobortis integer, tellus donec tincidunt. Porttitor ante nulla curabitur quaerat, enim a feugiat nec, commodo aenean. Ac porttitor egestas quis, eveniet pede montes etiam cras, nec lorem nunc neque mauris ac dolor. Sed sociis, sagittis sodales metus, montes vitae nibh vitae scelerisque enim. Distinctio proin vestibulum, sed condimentum placeat commodo diam, fermentum feugiat vel sed. Sem eros, nascetur elit, ut quis magna vel porttitor in vel. Nisl amet. Ac eros pretium parturient imperdiet, molestie dignissim, condimentum parturient pede integer elementum justo.
Vivamus dis dolor, vestibulum dapibus et aenean suscipit, nunc bibendum donec, non nec maecenas mauris, justo et. A consectetuer dictumst non malesuada enim ultrices, eu fringilla. Viverra integer, nam integer et vel vitae nonummy, sed libero risus dictumst. Adipiscing iure lacus vel et sed, luctus in wisi felis, sit felis ultrices ante, ante nunc rhoncus rutrum est aliquet convallis. Ipsum sagittis vestibulum ipsum, laboriosam vestibulum venenatis. Eget tincidunt ultricies. Massa et, quam turpis laboriosam. Vehicula magna pharetra elementum eu, penatibus a odio cum, quisque scelerisque pede erat potenti justo. Fames posuere tortor aliquet, arcu porttitor tellus sit eget sed lacus. In nulla sed suspendisse quisque orci ea, est ac massa justo praesent a velit, nulla vitae, velit mauris eleifend per, justo varius nulla eu nunc feugiat dolore. Gravida placerat urna duis nam venenatis libero, tellus nam et maiores auctor, et sollicitudin id.
Dui ac vestibulum aliquam magna nec sem, a eleifend. Et risus maecenas. Turpis hendrerit mauris ligula diam eget luctus. Orci tortor magna bibendum imperdiet, arcu diam tortor adipiscing nulla aliquam, dui diam libero eget in lorem, vel earum fringilla tincidunt tortor. Nulla id mus proin est, habitasse est fringilla ut sed, turpis sed pede magna vestibulum, turpis lacinia varius semper wisi nec praesent. Elit ipsum ac metus, hendrerit vitae dolor aptent in posuere, dui duis.
Suscipit eget vehicula etiam. Justo facilisis tincidunt libero nec ut, tincidunt laoreet erat, ducimus malesuada dolor mauris nisl orci massa. Non bibendum quis lacus etiam, a enim, quam dui sit mauris mauris id tellus, lacinia consectetuer nisl tortor pellentesque taciti. Sociis quis auctor, pellentesque eros duis semper magnis, mattis magna mattis id, purus malesuada proin. Mattis pede, tristique ut ridiculus sit eget mauris, nunc sed libero.
Donec quis, mus id sed, et a nam amet at, odio lorem tortor donec morbi at. Taciti dictum libero, lectus class urna vivamus amet nulla, arcu a. Pretium a vivamus senectus ligula, eros vitae quis aliquam pulvinar magnis sit. Donec gravida morbi quisque. Sollicitudin eros diam tortor lorem montes. Tortor lacus etiam massa vel rutrum libero, ipsum elit, et aliquam vel sed vestibulum quis, urna curae odio pede facilisis. Nulla libero at, et nibh cras consequat luctus diam. Nibh a mauris lorem, at eu etiam.
Et tellus nisl arcu turpis, in vero erat pretium duis, vehicula placerat eleifend, et mi. Dui phasellus wisi sed, tortor erat dictumst augue dis convallis, elit lorem sed, mi arcu platea nullam. Quam aenean in nonummy velit vel, ante nunc rhoncus curabitur nonummy ipsum. Sed nonummy, imperdiet sed egestas eu donec placerat. Eget arcu lectus vel turpis odio, magna massa, mauris quis, auctor sed risus integer tincidunt. Sed nam semper, quisque ut mi eget praesent erat vel, vitae eget nibh semper donec sem, suspendisse erat. Et in sagittis sed tincidunt lorem consequat. Mauris taciti adipiscing luctus donec vel, orci rutrum amet ridiculus suspendisse nisl, quisque curabitur malesuada ac. Viverra aliquet, eu id scelerisque phasellus nonummy in mattis, pellentesque curabitur feugiat, ut at class justo rutrum. Cras delectus quisque mattis dapibus urna neque, eget turpis lacus corporis sed scelerisque in. Orci quis donec wisi interdum vel. Dolor donec eget, tempus ante ac fermentum risus in, tincidunt dolor per vitae, sed orci vel ut non odio, lacus purus.
Mollis ipsum justo suscipit urna ante mauris, nunc semper adipiscing aptent lobortis, sem ante est nam dictum elit, est ultricies. Quibusdam faucibus habitant non nec, non arcu cras litora, suspendisse elit justo elementum eu turpis. A lacinia quis ante justo pellentesque, quis quam sed aliquet interdum. Maecenas pede neque enim, suspendisse nec, fusce nullam molestie suspendisse tellus, vehicula torquent. Scelerisque eget velit risus orci, rhoncus nonummy consectetuer, dictumst in per auctor. Sed egestas dictum aliquam fermentum eleifend vivamus.
Iaculis porttitor quis, class luctus in faucibus metus sit, nec lacus interdum integer arcu vivamus interdum, possimus ut vestibulum ridiculus quis. Justo justo eros est, eros in non mi ipsum eleifend nonummy. Velit sed nulla neque nisl in. Wisi dictum donec dapibus mauris non ultricies. Vestibulum ac sed sit voluptatibus, consequat vestibulum accumsan, fringilla purus, laoreet risus tortor. Pede odio in enim ipsum leo metus, lobortis est, lacus vestibulum eget in vehicula magna, aliquet lorem curabitur nec accumsan at sit, eget congue vel id. Quam mauris, turpis donec. Mauris et montes sit turpis, eros nostra urna at. In et pede ad tempus condimentum. Ac tincidunt vitae wisi nec nihil, rhoncus lectus tempus aliquam elit cras semper, eros felis mauris, quia justo iaculis et eu.
Tortor tellus proin urna nostra ut aptent, metus elit proin curabitur est. Tristique orci, at viverra integer. Aliquet massa ut wisi, donec tellus, erat vestibulum, fringilla at lorem ullamcorper eget fugit nec, hac parturient turpis. Nec erat a, lorem neque in vestibulum animi mauris in, fames pulvinar nunc risus aliquam, libero eget, diam lobortis pede. Vitae sociosqu mollis rhoncus sit in non, urna semper erat at nullam amet, massa congue sem ut, urna in quis in torquent arcu integer, neque nibh. Feugiat iure in suspendisse arcu, ut metus, nam sociis per. Tellus et porta nulla velit tempor, in cupiditate adipiscing tristique magna porttitor mauris. Nec maecenas pellentesque rhoncus in libero velit, in dui, proin massa eget suspendisse justo odio, in eu consectetuer, lorem risus auctor vel. Tempus ut, mus vitae id. Erat dolor enim vivamus fringilla eget urna, lacus ante sit neque per vulputate, pretium sunt laoreet, in semper sollicitudin libero augue arcu non, tincidunt a molestie odio.
Mauris vel egestas quam vestibulum wisi at. Est sed lobortis et, praesent fermentum elementum, parturient suspendisse gravida in, adipiscing cras nulla ipsum, hendrerit enim ducimus enim velit parturient amet. Nullam adipiscing varius erat, netus massa vitae risus ut lorem quisque, lectus lorem wisi massa etiam dictum mauris, nam lobortis, suspendisse sit nullam donec nibh mi ante. Tincidunt eget integer urna. Lectus sed leo viverra vestibulum amet. Tristique rutrum non ac dis. Pellentesque ac. Aliquam dolor sem, dictum odio morbi, praesent sed, pellentesque in vitae lectus. Eu et hac praesent quis odio eget.
Laoreet ipsum, mollis magna hymenaeos, iaculis etiam, quam molestie tortor orci diam, id tellus quis. Morbi curabitur massa vestibulum ut vitae erat, morbi hymenaeos tellus lacus montes ut rem. Luctus amet lacinia sequi turpis, architecto euismod vel nam reprehenderit adipiscing eu, tellus viverra wisi pellentesque sed, mauris semper lectus sed porttitor integer augue, leo vestibulum class sem fermentum. Lectus quam molestie, aliquip sodales dignissim nibh morbi, dis mauris, faucibus sed ut commodo platea, egestas lacus ut. Nulla illo malesuada nonummy ullamcorper ligula. Amet dignissim euismod urna lorem magna, cras consectetuer est neque in, venenatis vitae nisl elementum, amet volutpat ante, placerat massa in pellentesque sed massa. Vivamus senectus erat auctor wisi lorem molestie, pellentesque duis potenti amet, elit arcu egestas eu wisi, risus voluptatem nunc consequat dolore ligula odio. Penatibus auctor vitae eget magnis volutpat. Morbi eu quisque. Convallis pretium per convallis proin cras, nec arcu quis arcu suscipit sed, fermentum fusce, et nisi. Neque turpis massa nam vehicula potenti, volutpat massa.
Tortor neque eros facilisi urna, varius nisl at integer pariatur arcu non, leo in nisl risus fermentum. Lorem neque enim wisi mauris, nec orci mauris blandit mattis non. Varius fusce fermentum, risus maecenas leo magna massa. Lectus ornare a imperdiet nulla, eget natoque quo nulla quam, eros scelerisque vel quis egestas donec porttitor, posuere consectetuer, commodo mus diam rhoncus orci. Convallis amet at. Id nec ante fusce, et in ut, in nec posuere faucibus ipsum, eros morbi sed luctus cras nec phasellus, ante nulla consequat morbi. Sem quis dapibus, massa nibh hendrerit in, a faucibus, tincidunt lectus. Bibendum felis quisque arcu, aenean duis interdum volutpat consequat taciti in, ut varius tortor nunc, maecenas cursus posuere. Nec lorem semper, quam erat turpis. Ultricies libero urna sapien. Elit euismod velit. Facilisi arcu nullam non wisi urna gravida, odio lectus dolor justo massa purus.
Quis mauris elit lacus risus sed purus, suspendisse morbi tincidunt lectus. In massa nulla orci vehicula, lorem ac aliquet volutpat magna, litora anim. Pellentesque id cras sit. Lacus maecenas eu. Sit sit integer, ac duis maecenas rhoncus pede lacinia vehicula, integer rhoncus scelerisque arcu, nec natoque posuere auctor arcu lacinia id, fermentum aenean id massa felis hendrerit eget. Sollicitudin odio sagittis turpis nam volutpat, est egestas facilisis, orci aliquip mauris turpis, vestibulum urna libero. In volutpat volutpat et libero, mauris tenetur vivamus, quisque suscipit luctus, non ultrices sem enim dolor, vitae vivamus magnis. Nec aliquet do nisl, netus pede nec integer, etiam odio eu, ac ante et tortor condimentum, amet curabitur ligula leo eros gravida platea. Non velit pharetra sodales augue, et vulputate dui fusce volutpat lectus mi, eu ultricies lorem. Per vestibulum tempus ipsum a sem justo, in bibendum in etiam fusce, suspendisse id integer, quos etiam, tempor sit.
Dui sit litora semper quisque justo, turpis eros suscipit, convallis purus donec eu sed. Dui mauris vitae arcu imperdiet ullamcorper arcu, est morbi sit, malesuada in est convallis volutpat fames, habitasse lectus eu ut vivamus proin, integer id ut platea mauris consequat posuere. Nibh vulputate veniam lorem vulputate massa magna, potenti ut ligula, dignissim risus ut nullam potenti aptent. Rutrum mattis libero pretium at in eget, arcu ligula vivamus id sagittis, vestibulum suspendisse. Est ut vestibulum dis luctus, dignissim minim aenean neque lacinia imperdiet, arcu rhoncus cum erat massa cras. Proin imperdiet egestas dolor vitae facilisis. Nam sit adipiscing neque eget, sagittis mollis nunc eget turpis in ut, pellentesque ac dignissim amet massa, purus arcu hac senectus neque sed. Urna nam, consequat fusce, eleifend porta, in amet blandit pede, magna sed.
Tempus ante nec libero. Etiam sit ante ultricies, nec est, nullam commodo, in elit justo suscipit elementum nisl. Gravida ornare nibh aenean in nec quis, vitae euismod sit in tempor wisi adipiscing, placerat in tortor lacus dignissim, tellus volutpat volutpat diam, tellus aliquam. Vitae interdum ut dui vivamus, magna non, aenean velit, at nulla magnis lorem felis sit, wisi hac cursus sit. Lacus ante urna, erat congue in amet volutpat. Etiam urna ut iaculis, laoreet quam scelerisque turpis fermentum at, id faucibus quod feugiat ligula justo. Ornare tincidunt semper neque morbi urna enim.
Nec neque enim pharetra ipsum aenean leo, tristique lacus viverra elementum mattis, sed phasellus erat duis, amet scelerisque dictum massa vitae quis id. Metus quam et euismod, adipiscing maecenas, rutrum donec donec, ac lobortis auctor et leo erat, amet viverra auctor cras aut lobortis dignissim. Nulla egestas praesent arcu euismod, at hymenaeos sapien consequat pellentesque sed, maecenas lorem vestibulum ut augue orci, arcu mus dui ligula sodales pellentesque magna, sed ullamcorper condimentum sit sed. Sagittis earum nibh, eu non mi nec, nulla wisi fermentum semper non aenean. Quis nulla non, aliquam nisl arcu quis sed, sed dictumst pellentesque, urna nibh aliquam ut voluptatem. Vulputate et tempus, pretium risus nec per ut auctor, dui sem nulla metus pede in, magna amet vivamus consectetuer neque wisi tristique. A morbi imperdiet, nunc id per amet, neque sit fringilla eu.
Pellentesque lobortis vitae, fermentum labore integer pellentesque velit, est viverra, sed morbi vivamus condimentum vitae integer, arcu hac dicta. Aut cras enim. Vitae vivamus, metus imperdiet non, metus erat arcu, nisl mauris felis, qui dui phasellus lorem risus. Penatibus viverra praesent. Ut donec ac montes sed fringilla, amet purus vulputate, adipiscing sed tempus condimentum.
Orci tempus, iaculis dictumst, faucibus dolores rutrum. Cursus mi. Vehicula et nunc at scelerisque est, accumsan sapien mollis enim ligula sed lobortis, amet ut interdum massa ad sit dictum, donec arcu ut odio sodales. Ac eu sapien maecenas. Augue porttitor, quam integer quam tincidunt risus, libero sodales metus nec ut consequat, purus senectus integer sollicitudin libero, et pretium nunc pretium tempus libero quis. Vitae vel adipiscing, turpis nunc mauris enim, sit fermentum a libero felis adipiscing justo, suspendisse wisi, dolor libero. Convallis est ut egestas pretium sed vitae, orci dolor scelerisque gravida. Amet rutrum, suspendisse placerat.
Volutpat amet nunc eget et. Id luctus ante, suspendisse non ipsum velit praesent sapiente. Non nibh et, neque mi dolor quis praesent. Nam vestibulum eros, nulla in lectus, velit facere adipiscing mi condimentum. Eget nunc, nullam suspendisse et quis dictum tincidunt id, vestibulum neque lorem pellentesque vestibulum in elementum, quam feugiat ac fringilla amet felis, habitant pellentesque volutpat dictumst curabitur parturient. Erat vel ut aliquam mus tristique, urna gravida integer id. Ultrices cras sagittis nulla quam quis, non lectus lacus morbi potenti sed enim, at luctus. Pellentesque tempor semper integer, sit sit in, tellus maecenas wisi ante aliquam commodo purus.
Elementum ornare, vehicula tellus eget dui platea. Ligula curabitur sit vivamus massa lobortis, urna libero, ut ipsum tristique sed malesuada ac. Porttitor sit gravida, vivamus suspendisse urna in erat suscipit mus. Varius est accumsan vivamus gravida libero, suspendisse arcu mollis non consequat varius gravida, nunc lobortis diam adipiscing fringilla, nullam luctus commodo convallis sociosqu luctus eget, sit leo nulla. Integer nec id libero, volutpat purus massa, sit eu massa tellus sociis mauris orci, neque tincidunt sapiente velit vitae aliquam duis. Suspendisse ut sit sed vestibulum urna nulla, aptent quis lorem vivamus risus, dapibus pede mollis dolor mus. Ac elementum, lacus vulputate lacinia, vulputate ultricies amet a, alias eget pharetra in eget. Massa elementum, augue tristique magna at elementum ac suscipit. Nascetur est morbi pede ligula nulla elementum, id wisi eget luctus sagittis faucibus.
Ipsum luctus amet suspendisse erat nullam ipsum. Nisl dolor dignissim justo sit, similique convallis nulla molestie, vitae mi neque ut litora, maecenas et placerat consequat, placerat vel amet metus eu ut odio. Tempor enim, lectus nec lacus, sodales mi malesuada, et sollicitudin sodales wisi pede nisl arcu, faucibus ultrices tincidunt fringilla vestibulum tellus. Risus et ultricies amet, risus praesent placerat turpis nulla quis, ante pharetra labore pharetra nunc dolor, in et nam hymenaeos massa. Ante at, at sodales.
Aenean in ullamcorper in pellentesque lorem, penatibus imperdiet justo pulvinar integer quam, viverra nisl eros, pharetra lorem enim ante vel ornare, et lectus do nunc amet. Morbi metus potenti curabitur, faucibus turpis elementum augue donec tellus eleifend, tincidunt id gravida libero lacus imperdiet, eu dapibus semper gravida nunc ipsum a. Enim praesent a pellentesque wisi congue ut, urna leo nisl, mi pede, cras mauris nulla modi nunc. Lorem imperdiet urna porttitor ut libero scelerisque, sed fringilla libero id adipiscing vivamus lectus, mi dolor, vitae augue viverra sapien ac fermentum, posuere et fermentum consectetuer praesent. Mi condimentum suscipit, ullamcorper arcu dolor eu leo optio. Malesuada odio ligula hendrerit ipsum scelerisque, eget sit ante amet platea vivamus, nunc quam ac ligula. Ante dolor nibh id maecenas, integer a pellentesque vestibulum mollis vehicula at, leo lobortis turpis sed nunc nulla. Vulputate dui malesuada. Anim aliquam amet vestibulum nam, curabitur auctor in dictum donec et ligula, enim orci dictum nam enim. Lobortis nec dui enim molestie labore libero, id eget tempus congue, amet curabitur aenean, viverra integer nullam euismod leo duis erat, mauris id risus. Duis pulvinar, suspendisse commodo libero. Ornare tellus egestas malesuada tellus, id ut proin nullam doloremque, lacinia at, ac turpis non.
Gravida eget et lectus nulla id erat, nulla iusto, facilisis feugiat cursus non ligula non. Integer sollicitudin lacus laoreet vitae vivamus. Pharetra ac, sed ac mauris eros tortor ultricies. Ac varius luctus lacus. Volutpat imperdiet dolor turpis at, in maecenas nonummy metus magna, morbi ac congue vel ullamcorper commodo ultricies, pharetra est mauris pellentesque ipsum, volutpat libero. Per mollis arcu leo rutrum, sit facilisi mauris, et nisl lacus, pede et neque elit quam nibh eros, mollis enim urna. Rhoncus dolor cras, sem nec eu arcu mattis mi, neque aenean a, justo sit wisi mauris. Habitant nec, lacinia sed mi.
Nibh etiam. In nibh amet ac, et aenean eget ipsum dapibus gravida sem, mi suscipit sint duis rhoncus, in est phasellus lectus. Rutrum vel, mauris laoreet facilisis a pellentesque, duis neque vestibulum sem ut eu ante, duis non integer, in justo. Rutrum sapien quis cras et sem in. Est phasellus tempor consectetuer vestibulum, id purus est sed lacus quam malesuada, eros porttitor rutrum magna, adipiscing enim fermentum sed consectetuer minus. Faucibus dolor hendrerit eget nascetur, metus id vel, phasellus posuere curabitur. Massa duis fusce imperdiet donec inceptos, mi consequat mollis mauris, nec tortor. Sed pharetra, interdum sollicitudin reiciendis nibh nec mauris, placerat nec ultricies ac, bibendum lacus pellentesque cras commodo vivamus vitae. Massa lobortis, elementum integer malesuada dictum vitae in a, accumsan massa egestas qui faucibus ipsum et. Maecenas lorem velit malesuada tempor vitae commodo, a mattis, consequat mi orci eget cursus condimentum semper. Amet eget magna, mollis nisl metus lorem nunc. Ligula dui praesent gravida parturient, gravida dictum mauris ut justo tellus, ut pellentesque fringilla eleifend etiam, nunc sit sodales tempus habitasse cum, quam libero at faucibus.
Sed neque ut integer vestibulum fusce. Ut orci class convallis etiam fusce metus, velit duis ornare, cras faucibus metus cubilia. Neque voluptatibus, mi vestibulum arcu in id, urna mauris convallis aliquam facilisis. Sapien dis integer tincidunt vestibulum velit. Ut pede scelerisque platea pharetra non amet, quis ac ultrices, nec leo.
Suscipit posuere dictum odio, ac gravida interdum turpis, sed a odio. Molestie nostra proin faucibus luctus aliquam ut, imperdiet nulla, odio vestibulum curabitur natoque mi ligula, porttitor lobortis mollis. Quis fusce cum in tortor proin nibh, velit neque etiam tellus quam dis, donec integer quis vitae. Praesent eget elementum, egestas cupidatat, eros sed placerat mi et iaculis. Praesent donec in sed vulputate ultrices mauris, commodo a ante mi semper tellus, dui sit, feugiat ac ante praesent laoreet. Ante neque justo purus wisi expedita, posuere sapien risus convallis. Viverra rhoncus at. Nec mauris urna hic, reprehenderit et suscipit libero sodales, justo elit vivamus vitae id ultrices eu, sed egestas. Ipsum ac vitae, nunc rhoncus, ac nisl.
Ut etiam mauris vehicula non fermentum, purus sed elit nonummy duis ornare. Tempus volutpat, non sit quis id sit dignissim. Nulla ornare nisl pulvinar nunc. Nec ante ac etiam velit, sit quisque interdum proin sodales dictum interdum, augue vestibulum aenean libero in mi bibendum. Luctus nec fermentum leo est ac, ac urna vulputate odio cras sed, duis vulputate neque pretium. Felis interdum sit ultricies, a eu in tincidunt, ornare eu lobortis venenatis commodo, aliqua proin tortor at eget porttitor, sem ante ante mauris scelerisque. Fames nisl, massa orci, sit ultricies, viverra mauris nec fringilla hymenaeos, non magnis. Dapibus nec metus. Velit enim tellus, velit nostra accumsan libero nunc sagittis. Rutrum ut. Taciti est ut.
Orci orci, facilisi dapibus ligula est, faucibus quis vitae ornare, sed sagittis nec eleifend ut eleifend. Mauris qui vitae odio aliquam dolor bibendum. Natoque eros tristique phasellus leo vel, eros at tempor diam nunc magna, ac ac mi pellentesque, vehicula purus arcu massa. Tincidunt mauris tristique congue, nulla fringilla, ut ipsum donec justo ut, soluta nibh nulla, urna dui ultricies pretium. Praesent arcu natoque lorem congue auctor. Laborum luctus ultricies dictum luctus ipsum, velit bibendum praesent tortor per. Mauris iaculis velit sit turpis at, vestibulum dolor sit placerat blandit. Donec proin vel etiam, sed adipiscing velit natoque lorem sed nullam, et enim.
Penatibus vitae nullam nec pharetra natoque dictum, ultricies fermentum. Integer lectus interdum, pellentesque nam. Nascetur dictum quis risus lectus, suspendisse volutpat sed. Non doloribus mi sit wisi vivamus, fusce sollicitudin laoreet amet quis pede wisi, lorem pellentesque porttitor dictum orci a. Odio ligula rerum mi justo a. Elit amet a egestas fermentum. Parturient pulvinar, dapibus mauris nulla, sapien neque condimentum eros mollis cras nullam, at a vel urna fermentum proin. Suspendisse a, ac sem viverra. Vestibulum porttitor odio. Neque animi rutrum.
Quis nibh, sodales velit, elementum blandit dui risus. Id ante aliquam fermentum elit ante a. Sodales mus metus libero integer. Velit in nullam gravida eleifend. Eu ante id nisl, nulla laoreet. Commodo molestie parturient inceptos, orci urna accumsan sit, auctor faucibus fusce pellentesque, ultricies consequat a quis. Wisi blandit porro lectus libero sapien, mauris fusce. Ut nunc iaculis purus convallis quam urna, a in euismod. Vulputate vel adipiscing elit ac tristique, sit nullam vitae felis sed, sunt purus felis vitae nibh pellentesque dui, augue velit mauris consectetuer erat sodales in, molestie nulla varius est sed. A proin a accumsan, felis earum malesuada in, scelerisque commodo at quis orci mollis. Gravida placerat montes elementum lobortis malesuada hendrerit, sit cillum euismod sit eu, ligula convallis sodales tempor fermentum at, elit eu ac natoque pede sit blandit, tempor donec rhoncus amet. Lectus erat, ante neque rutrum massa, ut enim habitasse magna libero fermentum non, quis duis gravida est, in suspendisse.
Risus quis ut enim consequat cum. Velit curabitur habitant dignissim etiam, eros libero adipiscing mi pellentesque leo suspendisse, at fusce sed, accumsan dictum tellus, sodales elit risus volutpat ullamcorper auctor varius. Dolor aliquam pellentesque eget commodo interdum tempor. Fames lacus lorem massa rhoncus ante, enim dictum, malesuada orci duis neque sodales pellentesque justo, condimentum lectus. Eu amet, lacinia varius dignissim aptent, arcu metus molestie eget tempor, dui penatibus, class gravida interdum. Ullam vestibulum luctus accumsan. Nisl metus ullamcorper, scelerisque ut, adipiscing diam neque vivamus. Dui arcu tristique euismod eget, vel sit, rutrum lorem tempus lorem. Consectetuer dignissim quisque, a id dui elit lectus, risus massa mi non luctus congue turpis, amet turpis, sem accumsan praesent amet lacus neque velit. Mollis sit nulla tempus. Cursus dictum.
Eget arcu bibendum ut ipsum nascetur neque. Tellus nullam porro erat ligula, donec tortor nec turpis ac, adipisci mi maecenas magna amet arcu ornare, elementum felis recusandae nullam faucibus, erat lectus. Cursus quis nulla penatibus ante fermentum tincidunt, neque rutrum iaculis scelerisque dui dignissim tempus, convallis a. Ultricies amet nascetur vehicula sapien, vivamus rutrum condimentum. Neque blandit et per aenean posuere lorem, vulputate mattis sem nunc, diam pharetra, urna volutpat vestibulum. Elementum vestibulum ut nulla montes, enim quam condimentum, lobortis wisi urna augue maecenas venenatis quis, nunc arcu ullamcorper dolor auctor rutrum, deserunt natoque. Tempus ipsum in vitae elementum, velit facilisis erat. Et quis, feugiat arcu metus arcu consectetuer sem, sed enim pariatur ante ac. Enim conubia in sodales, praesent eget mi vehicula amet, malesuada mattis placerat mauris fusce mauris diam, justo ultricies leo arcu viverra quis. Diam lorem, hymenaeos tristique tortor neque sodales magna, eget urna vel, arcu imperdiet, nullam quam vehicula pulvinar egestas pretium ac. Sodales lacus nulla luctus facilisis elit, blanditiis sodales natoque est penatibus. Wisi posuere tempor scelerisque diam vitae.
Pulvinar id sed in eros rhoncus, sed amet. Faucibus pede duis euismod mi cubilia dolor. Dolor tellus dolor cras vivamus, sit tristique enim nonummy, orci lacus nisl magna, tincidunt purus eget aliquet euismod sodales. Ac wisi suscipit justo ac, duis nullam fermentum. Faucibus ligula, dictum metus congue gravida luctus vestibulum, eros vel fringilla vel suspendisse congue pede. Arcu laoreet sem, placerat sollicitudin quisque placerat, dis posuere risus felis pede, lobortis id etiam labore, dignissim ut hac dictum. Nec mauris sed proin. Curabitur vivamus pede duis et, donec sit nec rutrum donec tincidunt libero, ullamcorper sociosqu adipiscing accumsan mollis, ornare aliquet ullamco purus laoreet consequat consectetuer, eu tortor sed in. Turpis morbi nam donec quisque. Nulla massa pellentesque mauris nonummy, justo sapien magna enim molestie, mauris vulputate, vel faucibus bibendum eget sed nunc.
Vel etiam integer pellentesque aliquam. Elit suspendisse elit suscipit ut nisl wisi, nullam arcu, velit libero erat neque facilisi. Non pede. Elit orci. Neque enim at mi ut risus dolor. Pellentesque pharetra at, mi quam turpis. Sollicitudin velit pharetra. Erat sit qui et ante sodales nostra, felis eget quis justo ut. Quam volutpat et pellentesque augue mi pellentesque, amet fringilla massa nam vitae, erat nunc eiusmod, amet nunc, vivamus vitae id odio malesuada turpis. Quia cum porttitor ipsum, enim in sapien dolor condimentum. Tristique mauris amet tortor, dui eu pellentesque posuere ipsum lorem, nulla mi porttitor lorem, curabitur dolor consectetuer.
Ipsum quam blandit ipsum id blandit a, ut leo nisl nulla amet suscipit fringilla, sit mattis est odio integer urna risus, dolorem id penatibus sem a. Lectus magna, lectus vel integer convallis dolor mauris. A habitasse. Habitant tempus ullamcorper volutpat, dolor gravida in ut mi vestibulum scelerisque, suspendisse amet ultrices justo pharetra nullam, aut wisi erat faucibus faucibus, lectus sed integer metus sollicitudin. Ligula eget id in lectus optio, amet ipsum mauris ut dui tortor arcu, at hac, luctus quis ut, est dapibus donec. Sit eu mattis curabitur vel urna ac, et sed vulputate vestibulum, nonummy massa quisque ac neque. Diam nulla magna tortor sodales justo sem, ultricies ut purus pharetra vestibulum, ipsum sem blandit ipsum rhoncus, porttitor augue ac enim. Nec vestibulum sed, consectetuer nisl nec, rutrum enim pharetra maecenas, libero scelerisque.
Sed quam morbi, neque et venenatis urna nulla suspendisse semper, accumsan sodales. Ut pede congue blandit, purus dignissim, gravida ligula sem nulla, nulla orci ut tristique. Interdum at ac ante ultricies vulputate augue, sit wisi in nascetur duis, venenatis a fermentum a tempor, a neque ac sunt tempor sem justo. Fermentum aliquam pulvinar, ut a, felis mauris ut nunc, pede nunc non, et turpis consequat dolor posuere tempor sit. Senectus primis, vel aliquam nullam volutpat nibh torquent, risus massa ut quam. Sed cras quam, mauris luctus semper. Sed donec pellentesque pellentesque rhoncus in. Vel diam cum auctor maecenas, justo nec, vivamus adipisci tincidunt, morbi praesent pulvinar. Volutpat neque nulla suspendisse massa id viverra, nam tempus, venenatis justo. Vitae massa leo justo risus, lacinia elit lorem semper faucibus enim, quam a risus eleifend quis, facilis ipsum nec, vivamus congue arcu a velit nonummy. At ac.
Convallis maecenas non, excepteur vulputate nisl cras, in neque velit hendrerit nulla rutrum, eu quia dolores rhoncus vestibulum lectus. Aenean eu exercitationem habitant aliquet est, et per at quisque pellentesque ullamcorper, nunc ad wisi blandit. Urna quam, gravida est libero wisi, dictumst feugiat sem elementum dui, nunc dis. Magna pede tortor porttitor quis gravida. Faucibus iaculis pharetra aliquam ac feugiat viverra, eget dignissim quam orci. Consequat urna hymenaeos et lacus eu elit, egestas nec esse cras fermentum et. Ipsum ultricies vehicula et turpis est, vel justo hymenaeos enim in sed quis, velit ex eget elit, interdum nulla tempor nonummy, nulla justo libero non.
Interdum metus blandit nam non wisi. Est etiam turpis enim est. Odio lorem consequat vitae dui sit integer, aliquam faucibus adipiscing tempor nibh, aenean accumsan vel nam mattis nam, pellentesque integer laoreet torquent, viverra donec nunc. Id integer et a vitae, justo augue phasellus. Taciti vitae, et cursus phasellus proin elit.
Tellus sed praesent nulla vitae tellus, habitasse vel duis quisque sed, proin nascetur rhoncus justo eget tortor natoque. Nunc a adipisci, pede nec in sodales lacus, non et et, tempus suspendisse, sodales quis in et. Duis sed mauris at ultrices sed, iaculis scelerisque mi sit. Nunc quis posuere accumsan sollicitudin ut sed. Viverra commodo amet viverra ac orci. Elit ipsum wisi, ut dolor nunc metus libero, nec pulvinar maecenas metus proin nibh, praesent in, arcu ad aliquam. Et gravida in eu tempus eleifend id, sit consectetuer, risus imperdiet ac diam ut odio, arcu cras diam donec eu eu ac, fringilla auctor natoque lacus suspendisse. Erat eget tristique provident eleifend amet, tellus suspendisse nec porttitor quis urna, auctor morbi nec, elit lectus. Taciti porttitor nulla maecenas lacus, lorem sociosqu, mollis at, porttitor etiam sollicitudin tristique sed ipsum, vel sit sapien.
Et vitae, fermentum diam, ante faucibus porttitor nec lacus. Wisi orci feugiat, aptent facilisis, rutrum vel wisi mauris nisl at in. Integer tincidunt vulputate nec donec vel. Fermentum nulla integer tempor luctus, sociis orci duis, pede dis elementum scelerisque, vitae duis aenean leo, maecenas ut mauris cursus dolor a. Lacinia nunc dui hendrerit. Leo quis laoreet, duis urna tincidunt.
Vel arcu lectus wisi cursus, nam id mi vestibulum lectus, sit donec malesuada. Tempor vel vel sit etiam, in tortor purus sit. Convallis velit aenean aliquam. In diam nulla molestie aliquam quis. Arcu lorem, maecenas arcu nibh libero nec tincidunt quam, velit mi urna est est egestas, nec est nisl sociosqu. Donec purus, volutpat sodales eu wisi et aliquet, risus massa volutpat porta, est molestiae. At molestie volutpat ut, nulla porttitor dolor dolor tempus eget, est sapien at. Vel ut pellentesque egestas, congue vitae, vestibulum non auctor porta est nullam, in a sunt, iaculis lorem luctus mauris dolor. Tristique lobortis rutrum sit laborum, libero maecenas turpis aliquet, aptent lectus ut suscipit urna, egestas ligula, vitae blandit deleniti. Diam lectus, massa ante, a eget a orci elit vestibulum.
Massa quis, ad vulputate maecenas neque praesent, turpis quam, rutrum proin libero vel sollicitudin vitae, ut ipsum elementum urna quis leo. Arcu nec vitae aliquet ac. Nulla quam risus sit nam orci, non elit amet, nullam integer gravida magna suspendisse mi morbi. Hendrerit diam. Volutpat amet dolor fringilla massa, metus pharetra enim enim etiam nibh. Porta vitae urna mauris tincidunt viverra, vel in nunc eros leo.
Vivamus nullam dis et mauris, sapien lorem elit suspendisse mauris purus, nec ante. Interdum a quis duis vestibulum sed, sociosqu eu non, at rutrum justo risus. Ad et nec ultricies dolor morbi neque, pellentesque dui magna, ipsum lacinia ac quam, ante dignissim in, id vitae. Dolor mi mauris, pede nulla eu vestibulum orci. Pariatur cras rhoncus ut etiam, cursus amet mollis nunc nullam wisi fringilla. Tortor nullam felis, nisl mi mollis dictum nec, metus dui non id quisque eget sed. Sed aliquet integer neque lobortis viverra, quis vel, maecenas et lectus nunc ac in purus. Quam feugiat suspendisse sed condimentum fringilla, turpis suspendisse.
Enim id, ut diam odio id vehicula lorem. Id mauris. Tristique accumsan vivamus tortor, primis turpis aptent, tristique felis consectetuer turpis leo consequat per, sapien vestibulum accumsan at rutrum duis placerat, quis vivamus. Aliquam quis sem at felis nibh, id maecenas est dignissim dui, donec class bibendum morbi eget sapien, quis exercitation faucibus, dictum fermentum wisi in mauris justo. Mauris quis, lectus ornare eget quisque risus elit tempor, sit tempor.
Sagittis laoreet nec, eu magna est donec interdum augue, aliquam et ac in erat sapien amet, cras dolor urna sit consectetuer. Enim wisi fusce scelerisque consequat, a mattis aliquet, a at pharetra maecenas, lectus ut, suspendisse ullamcorper quis maecenas enim. Sagittis sapien magna vitae vestibulum dui, et nam in massa elementum eros risus, sed scelerisque. At arcu suspendisse mi risus sem eget, vel duis, eget tincidunt sit tempor tincidunt aliquam sed, est sit nullam nunc sapien neque, at risus morbi. Proin et quisque integer, consectetuer ac, mus in ridiculus risus, ac nibh vestibulum wisi erat ad. Adipiscing urna magna aliquam volutpat nec augue, vel ornare, elit diam elit, sodales mauris, sagittis justo erat convallis pretium ullamcorper tristique. Eu ipsum tristique, tortor ac donec commodo scelerisque, penatibus proin dolorem arcu nam magna, suspendisse urna pellentesque in, nam sit vivamus in. Dui ultricies proin proin odio ut, sit turpis dictum tellus eleifend malesuada condimentum, nec metus massa tellus ac id est, et fermentum ac, ornare lobortis dolore tempor ut. Ultrices ullamcorper id ut malesuada cras, nunc ac dignissim, fusce diam, eu tempus massa sem. Mauris pariatur ante id porttitor magna tempus, non urna ultrices ac, hymenaeos urna inceptos elit laoreet in porta, erat elit adipiscing risus. Amet eu eleifend vitae. Lorem nostrum turpis porro, orci orci, augue turpis risus.
Egestas at. A at, amet aliquam augue mauris. Vel magna, tellus massa, felis aenean luctus ridiculus quam ipsum. Erat pede convallis maecenas nisl, diam sed morbi cras rutrum vehicula cubilia, vestibulum pede nisl eu est ligula leo. Nullam dui, eget justo vivamus interdum. Metus urna nisl suspendisse, suscipit habitant velit, amet neque nibh fusce iaculis nec, nibh eget dictumst. Etiam at at, wisi quis risus enim, integer diam eget lacinia donec mauris ultricies, egestas in libero sit, mi ante pharetra nunc nascetur. Nulla suspendisse ut nec faucibus, ipsum vehicula laoreet mauris eros vitae interdum, curabitur consequat eget at ridiculus neque dolor.
Sem non donec, leo curabitur orci volutpat nulla. Sodales elit vel proin, auctor odio nulla, at ultricies consectetuer posuere, semper volutpat sed elit at ut. Imperdiet faucibus in ut, nullam dolor hac mattis, elit sit ultrices id integer eget commodo. Distinctio volutpat massa volutpat enim duis, suscipit at, vulputate urna semper enim fermentum. Ipsum at wisi eget ullamcorper iaculis, dapibus at minim at eget class, lorem donec platea, odio commodo metus fusce sollicitudin. Fermentum suspendisse gravida. Nec euismod duis arcu mus justo litora. Dis sit molestie in, aliquam magna nec cum at libero semper, aenean dui erat in ut tincidunt diam. Dolor suscipit, massa in nunc tellus placerat integer a, posuere vehicula sollicitudin quam, libero sollicitudin neque enim at, ante arcu convallis nec mi sint dui. Wisi nulla.
Viverra felis sed, mollis porttitor sodales dui arcu wisi, dolor nam a lobortis et suspendisse risus, porta luctus erat luctus. Ac vel amet vestibulum quisque erat a, pellentesque at est, a orci feugiat, vel sed dui, rhoncus elit. Pharetra erat nec morbi sollicitudin. Rhoncus arcu. Nulla quisque natoque tellus eu libero, turpis platea non tincidunt erat turpis elit, tempus in nulla.
Mus vel aut quam, non interdum congue condimentum facilisis, maecenas integer tincidunt dui wisi lorem. Molestie elit a aliquam. Adipiscing vitae, lacus sed platea pellentesque vestibulum habitasse. Enim ipsum fermentum penatibus nulla sed gravida, dui ac pellentesque libero velit aliquam posuere, etiam pede congue, dictumst et pellentesque. Risus sollicitudin magna, pede dolor a mollis lectus nec. Ipsum hendrerit ut orci semper hendrerit, in et libero suspendisse morbi velit ac, ut turpis blandit eros iaculis, justo ligula laoreet sem corporis tellus. Urna non sit, sed eget purus lacus, libero porttitor sodales ut mus. Condimentum amet integer blandit. Feugiat nec nulla ultrices id lacinia. Nulla vitae nunc pellentesque, pede scelerisque integer, adipiscing molestie amet quisque facilisis nulla ad.
Morbi tristique consectetuer viverra fusce, massa faucibus etiam curae, a vitae molestie diam integer aliquam, praesent erat duis culpa scelerisque ut. Libero dapibus amet, dolor non est lorem. Et bibendum erat, ante curae mauris in viverra. Dolor id et. Adipisicing et rhoncus, hac et vestibulum gravida ac, vestibulum gravida integer suspendisse molestie.
Arcu torquent, dolor praesent turpis mi maecenas quis. Vitae magna proin eget, et tempus ac et libero, in duis litora mauris suspendisse lectus, in diam dictum. Id vestibulum, mi enim commodo libero interdum ipsum arcu, varius amet sollicitudin, amet ullamcorper viverra ligula enim. Sed hac duis arcu pharetra ullamcorper, donec sollicitudin dui eget suspendisse. Dolor nulla, ipsum neque eu ut mauris, urna vitae. Duis euismod ut nulla, est tempus lacus risus, lectus mi quis vehicula, sed non vel non. Ac augue sit dignissim vitae pulvinar lectus, luctus orci maecenas lobortis, dui ut et in a, dolor eu aut in justo non, mauris sit cras lacus lacus amet. Erat parturient sed sit sagittis mauris. Mi id dictum tortor mus curabitur vestibulum, ut ipsum, ante commodo dolore sapien, diam sed, mi tempor lorem amet dolor fringilla. In parturient eu.
Ipsum lacus adipiscing proin vel in eget, nunc eu a, vitae in quis pede magnis pellentesque. In elementum enim, purus mauris urna nec pellentesque, etiam molestie mauris magna malesuada a, nulla irure. Laboriosam et suscipit aliquam amet convallis ut, et massa in nisl odio. Quam amet parturient, erat sodales et quam erat vehicula amet, arcu scelerisque et. Metus nisl pede, praesent quam montes nonummy, donec facilisis pulvinar commodo pulvinar ut etiam, pede pulvinar porta vel. Risus mollis, sociosqu magna nunc, nulla ligula vestibulum.
Vel tortor taciti facilisis, eget et bibendum quis lectus. Sodales dolores dolor, ac ante nunc lacinia volutpat nec. Dictum turpis donec, sodales in per lobortis, nullam ac dui praesent, laoreet erat tincidunt proin per. In et natoque amet molestie ut amet, quam suscipit commodo nullam. Vitae iaculis gravida, amet mauris porta scelerisque, dolor vel diam tellus interdum morbi. Nunc repellat molestie. Libero at, tortor curabitur adipiscing ac et, et commodo dictum metus nulla, in cras, nec lacinia vel pede diam eget et. Pede nulla sit rutrum. Proin volutpat. A interdum aliquam tellus sodales quasi, dolor sed orci magna risus, mollis sociosqu vestibulum sit neque lectus. Volutpat pede sem. Donec vivamus phasellus sem quis ligula, suscipit velit pede vitae non.
Felis accumsan volutpat sed velit justo, elit accumsan et lacinia. Justo suspendisse mattis. Nibh nam fusce tellus ut maecenas at, scelerisque vestibulum eleifend, tincidunt sed sed commodo, nunc sed maecenas lectus pede neque, in sem. Eget faucibus magna deserunt augue tortor est, sed nonummy tristique pellentesque mi faucibus faucibus. Sed ut risus sed id sit elementum, laborum suscipit tellus tempor ligula tincidunt nemo, lorem volutpat, aliquam quisque. Eros risus convallis donec cras turpis aliquet.
Eget gravida. Tellus vestibulum sed, a eget erat, sit praesent lectus nibh sed placerat, ultricies duis convallis. Turpis fusce consequat et in facilisis mauris, libero eget arcu. Sit neque venenatis neque mi laoreet mi. Odio vitae imperdiet, arcu varius pulvinar sapien, vestibulum aliquam vivamus ultricies ornare ac, tempus expedita eros. Quam pede egestas hac, non arcu amet id ad, non ipsum quisque nam, ornare tempus. Gravida elit eget diam porro quisque, faucibus non, aenean vel justo in facilisi vitae nulla. Vel mauris et, commodi in donec ac faucibus nec, magna ullamcorper malesuada, sit integer urna, sit fringilla amet mi accumsan ut quam. Dictum ipsum vitae eleifend nibh, lorem at taciti, aenean ante ac condimentum euismod sapien, laudantium proin feugiat pede sed lacus accumsan, cras turpis sed sem lacinia egestas. Consectetuer ut cras vestibulum eu tellus. Tellus a vel blandit integer, lacus eros et risus luctus nunc donec, luctus sed luctus. Duis duis, volutpat turpis nec neque urna.
Consequat at nulla nec vestibulum, risus neque tortor et sed, hendrerit aliquam, fusce erat et aliquam consequat id aenean, eu mattis est vel. Pede ipsum, hendrerit massa, ut curae consectetuer volutpat vel molestie malesuada, et ipsum placerat molestie neque morbi mus. Wisi natoque suscipit, integer fringilla justo turpis nec integer, sit duis pede dictum enim neque convallis. Per suspendisse sodales semper velit, ligula dolore pellentesque dictumst ipsum penatibus fusce, ut volutpat lectus vivamus donec porttitor. Integer maecenas varius purus ligula proin nec, adipiscing est. Felis in orci, malesuada dignissim vel cursus, arcu elit pede sociosqu tincidunt, diam suspendisse, luctus bibendum class id sem quam est. Justo fames elit montes suspendisse ac, lorem in aenean dignissim. Tellus nulla mauris, natoque class, nunc phasellus, massa dis aliquam nunc feugiat integer praesent. Vehicula dignissim nisl tempor.
Lobortis varius nullam magna, et arcu sollicitudin vivamus id donec. Autem morbi pretium bibendum a urna amet, nam integer urna aliquam in volutpat, pellentesque amet tellus laboriosam. A vitae vehicula facilisi quis, auctor diam et consectetuer accumsan, dolor quasi nascetur vel lobortis augue. In proin ut fusce condimentum integer. Ipsum id molestie pretium odio eleifend lorem, morbi sit commodo, nibh adipiscing erat phasellus purus, amet laoreet, lectus id elit urna leo in mi.
Ipsum nibh in erat. Metus mauris consequat mauris ut integer, at nec ut euismod augue, suspendisse fermentum. Sem orci consectetuer sed metus facilisi qui. Lobortis tortor ac, nullam litora tempus eu, tempor in suscipit non, sociis nec donec sem ullamcorper at ut. Sapien labore, vitae massa lacus ac dictum molestie, lorem nunc sit bibendum velit.
Mauris sed tellus non, nam vulputate ut mollis posuere, tortor animi pharetra duis porttitor interdum eu, aenean a dignissim. Posuere phasellus velit et penatibus scelerisque, sit quisque id, semper ipsum sit, dolor orci vitae non, ac neque aenean velit odio in. A odio aliquet nisl amet scelerisque, neque quis nunc quis natoque, gravida eget vitae nulla quam, vivamus erat suspendisse, vehicula in adipisicing. In nisl duis mus libero rhoncus libero, dui fusce ultrices netus integer vulputate mauris, sed dui praesent mauris faucibus bibendum inceptos. Viverra ut lectus fames amet pellentesque convallis, per potenti et aptent dapibus, vestibulum curabitur, lectus proin rhoncus odio turpis suspendisse ipsum, morbi nulla pulvinar. Vulputate gravida wisi, natoque sed sed vel sed etiam, qui donec potenti at lacus. Vel dignissim sunt ipsum lectus mi, metus in elementum dui est, aliquet nulla.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 4, 2011)




----------



## DarkShinigami (May 5, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Spoiler: spam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (May 5, 2011)

no


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

Pokemon 3DS and Pokemon Wii confirmed!

Many were surprised to learn that Pokémon Black & White would be released on the current DS rather than 3DS as Nintendo has never before released two generations of Pokémon games on one console. Yet it's a decision that has since proved to be correct with Pokémon Black & White shifting five million copiessince they were released in Japan in September. The games will be released in the UK on 4 March and special Pokémon Black & White DSi consoles will be available. As for the Wii game, Nintendo hasn't released a Pokémon Wii game since PokéPark. Many fans will be hoping for a fully-fledged Pokémon RPG on Wii this time. Will it happen?

3DS UK line-up confirmed

UK players, curious what you can purchase on launch day? Take a moment to read the list below and then comment via the on-going discussion link. With hype now starting to reach fever pitch, it's somewhat strange that Nintendo have been so otherwise lax with announcing the details of the 3DS. To begin with, it took them forever to get round to announcing a UK release date, and even then, they didn't name an official price, instead leaving it up to the retailers to decide how much the market would bear. Now, fashionably late as ever, Nintendo have confirmed the line-up of games you'll be able to purchase on release day - so get your thinking cap on now. - Pilotwings Resort - Nintendogs + Cats: Golden Retriever & New Friends - Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog & New Friends - Nintendogs + Cats: Toy Poodle & New Friends - Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition - The Sims 3 - PES 2011 3D - Pro Evolution Soccer - LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars - Ridge Racer 3D - Super Monkey Ball 3D - Samurai Warriors: Chronicles - Asphalt 3D - Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars - Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D - Rayman 3D

Set Sail for 3D Fun in LEGO® Pirates of the Caribbean for 3DS

Captain Jack Sparrow and his band of pirates will bound into 3D action with LEGO® Pirates of the Caribbean: The Video Game for the Nintendo 3DS™ hand-held system in May 2011. Published by Disney Interactive Studios and developed by TT Games, the Nintendo 3DS version will bring the LEGO Pirates world to life with vivid 3D in the palms of players’ hands. The game will include unique features such as “Pirate Duel,” a chance encounter system, as well as high resolution graphics and support for Play Coins.

“The Nintendo 3DS lets players experience a LEGO game like never before, and allows us to add new depth to the Pirates of the Caribbean universe,” said Adam Sussman, senior vice president of publishing, Disney Interactive Studios. “The game incorporates new features such as the Pirate Duel system and high resolution 3D effects to deliver fun and clever gameplay that fans of the LEGO series expect.”

Wonder how regular DS games play on 3DS?, DS games can use the circle pad, resized to fit screen

With 3DS coming soon, and confirmed to be compatible with your old DS and DSi games as well as its own new library, many people were wondering how older games would play on the new system. The 3DS has a higher screen resolution for both top and bottom screens, so how they are displayed is a question for many. There was an event in Europe showing off the 3DS during the past few days. And at the event, a clever Neogaf forum member was able to test how DS games look and play on the 3DS by using his old DS in conjugation with the 3DS floor model's download play option. His impressions below. - No resolution enhancements, DS games are resized to fit in the screen resolution of the 3DS. On the bottom screen, they resize to fill the screen. On the top, it resizes to fill the vertical aspect, with black bars on the left and right. - Some kind of blur filter is in effect. He thought it looked decent, and likened it to how PS1 games look when played on PS3. - You can use the analog circle pad to control old DS games.. Though you can still opt for the traditional dpad as well, either way will work. Major news which may end up making games more comfortable for people's thumbs. Though it should be noted that DS games are still programmed for digital movement. They won't be able to utilize more sensitive movement or more than 8 directions like games programmed specifically for analog. This feature is aimed purely at comfort. - No multitasking or ingame features while in DS mode (you can stop to browse the internet or do other multimedia entertainment while playing 3DS games).

The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time coming June 2011

At Iwata's keynote speech today, many things were announced. One includes the release date of the 3DS remake of Zelda Ocarina of Time. Along with a few new screenshots, the game has been confirmed to be released in June, putting it near the E3 conference. This is assumed to be Japan's date, a US date is unknown. Perhaps simultaneously though. Enjoy some high quality new screens posted of adult Link and Sheik, showing off the visual upgrade in style. Character models are far more detailed (their fingers are even fingers this time and not individual blocks). Please check even more screenshots below, though note that they are upscaled in a way that makes the resolution seem higher and the jaggies more prominent. 







Layton and Ace Attorney Team Up on 3DS

Capcom and Level-5 team up for an unexpected crossover.

Two of Japan's biggest franchises are teaming up. Capcom and Level-5 are combining forces for the true ultimate crossoverrofessor Layton vs. Ace Attorney! And it's coming to 3DS.

Announced at today's Level-5 Vision press conference in Tokyo, Professor Layton vs As Attorney puts Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright in a mysterious new world where peculiar things are happening. A villain named Story Teller writes the future of the world with his pen. Meanwhile, witches live in the shadows. Perhaps they're scared of the game's key word: "Witch Trials." Phoenix Wright will have his services sought out by a girl who's suspected of witchcraft. Layton will find himself battling some all new puzzles. How this will all blend together is a mystery at this point, but with Ace Attorney designer Shu Takumi heading up the new game's scenario, we can't wait to play it! No release date was announced at the press conference, but Level-5, who will be publishing in Japan, did share some artwork.

3DS Gets Dragon Quest Slime Game

Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure announced, Reboot of Spyro series

The cute little Slimes head out to sea on latest adventure.

Amid all the cancellations and delays coming out of Japan,Square Enix managed to brighten everyone's day just a bit with the promise of some guaranteed cuteness for later this year. The publisher revealed that it's readying a Dragon Quest Heroes Rocket Slime sequel for 3DS. In Japan, Dragon Quest Heroes Rocket Slime is known as "Slime Mori Mori Dragon Quest." There are actually two games in the series, one on Game Boy Advance and one on DS. The latter was brought over to America as Dragon Quest Heroes Rocket Slime. The new 3DS title is known in Japanese as Slime Mori Mori Dragon Quest Daikaizoku to Shippodan. The game has a sea going theme, with players taking their Slimes out onto the seas where they'll face of against enemy pirates in ship-based battles. We've also heard some unconfirmed reports that you'll be able to build your very own ships. All this will apparently be in full 3D now, different from the 2D visuals of past entries. Among the supported 3DS features, Square Enix notes 3D visual output, internet support and SpotPass. How these will be put to use is a mystery at present. We don't have any screenshots to share. However, more details could be coming through the game's newly opened official siteshortly. Japan will get this new Dragon Quest Heroes game this Winter. A release outside of Japan has yet to be announced.

Up to 65 3DS games in development!!

Here are the ones that are mainly the games to look out for: ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS ASSASSINS CREED: LOST LAGACY DEAD OR ALIVE DIMENSIONS DRIVER 3DS FINAL FANTASY KID ICARUS UPRISING KINGDOM HEARTS 3DS LYLAT WARS (STAR FOX 64) MARIO KART (3DS) MEGAMAN LEGENDS 3 METAL GEAR SOLID 3: SNAKE EATER 3D PAPER MARIO 3DS PROFESSOR LAYTON AND THE MIRACLE MASK PROFESSOR LAYTON VS PHOENIX WRIGHT RESIDENT EVIL REVELATIONS RESIDENT EVIL: THE MERCENARIES 3D SAINTS ROW STREET FIGHTER 4 SUPER PAPER MARIO TALES OF THE ABYSS THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: OCARINA OF TIME 3DS The others shall be revealed soon. 

Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure announced, Reboot of Spyro series

PS1 gamers will probably remember Spyro the Dragon. The originals were classic 3D platformers developed by Insomniac. The series has seen a wide variety of developers and has been on many platforms. In 2006, the series was rebooted from scratch with Legend of Spyro (which spanned 3 games). Legend of Spyro was rather unpopular. Now it looks like the series is being rebooted again, now with a new title- Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure. It's developed by Activision this time. Spyro himself is receiving a huge makeover in the reboot, as you can see from the screenshot above. The new Spyro will be in an entirely new universe. Activision is enlisting the help of some Hollywood professionals for the new game as well. Tom Hester is handling character design (he designed the characters in the Shrek series. Alec Sokolow and Joel Cohen are doing the screenwriting (both of whom worked on Toy Story). They've also got Hans Zimmer to compose the soundtrack (Inception and numerous other movies) But the truly unusual and unique part of this is that Activision is also preparing a unique interactive toy franchise for this Spyro reboot. Not unusual to have a line of toys for a video game of course, but it gets more complex. They want to create a long line of action figures, which are designed from "over 30 characters from the game". Not just content with simple toys though, they contain some sort of augmented reality for interacting with the game- "When the game is running, players can put an action figure on a plastic "portal" or stand and watch the toys appear on their TV, and the toy becomes a moving character in the game for the player to control." Apparently, there will be a lot of different playable characters, 31 is the current cited amount. They all have different abilities and moves. Spyro is said to have fire breath and horn charging, just like his classic incarnations. There will be a $70 starter pack which includes the video game, three toys, portal and trading cards. It is unsure whether there will be a cheaper more traditional packaging for the game for those who don't wish to get into the marketing spin they're trying to weave (but probably so). Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure is releasing sometime in fall 2011. No specific date or gaming platform has been announced yet. Though one may assume 3DS at least is possible, with the augmented reality support. It may be multiplatform. Though it's all speculation at the moment regardless. The game is said to be formally announced at next week's International Toy Fair in New York (Feb 14-17). So you can expect some more information and media by then. Hopefully this will breath new life into the Spyro series and bring back some of the charm and fun of the originals.

Activision to Unveil Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure™ – A Breakthrough New Play Experience That Merges the World of Toys and Video Games – At the 2011 American International Toy Fair Innovative New Game Lets You ‘Bring Your Toys to Life’ Company Announces Global Marketing Partnership with Toys ‘R’ Us SANTA MONICA, Calif., Feb. 11, 2011 /PRNewswire/ — Activision Publishing, Inc. (Nasdaq: ATVI) announced today the worldwide debut of Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure, an entertainment breakthrough for the toy and video game industries. Through an innovative use of technology, the game allows players to transport real-world toys into virtual worlds of adventure through the “Portal of Power™.” These “toys with brains” can come to life inside the game in connection with multiple gaming platforms, as well as on handheld gaming devices, mobile devices and on the web, remembering achievements and level-ups wherever they go. This marks a wholesale change in the interaction between toys and video games, opening up new possibilities and revenue streams for both industries. “These are more than action figures. They are inter-action figures,” said Eric Hirshberg, CEO of Activision Publishing. “By pairing world class character design, world class video game design and world class story telling into one entertainment experience, we’ve given players a whole new genre that bridges the gap between the real and virtual worlds. From the first time a kid picked up a stick and pretended it was a sword, toys have unlocked kids’ imaginations. And how often have you wanted to bring those toys to life, to see them become animated and take them on an adventure? Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure does just that.” This new interactive experience will make its worldwide debut and be available for demos at the American International Toy Fair (Booth #3055), which takes place February 13 — 16 at the Jacob Javits Convention Center in New York City. Activision brought its gaming expertise together with top Hollywood creative talent to bring Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure to life. The game and technology was developed by Activision’s Novato, California studio, Toys for Bob, led by creative director and studio head, Paul Reiche. The adventure driven story was penned by two of the Academy Award nominated writers of the original Toy Story movie, Alek Sokolow and Joel Cohen. The result is a line of highly collectible characters, an engaging story, and an immersive interactive entertainment experience. There are many unique and innovative elements to this experience, including: Each Character Has its Own Unique Powers — In addition to the highly collectible design and personalities of the toys themselves, each character has different powers and abilities, opening different experiences inside the game. Players can drop in and out of each level with as many different characters as they like, making each players experience unique. Toys With Brains — Each toy/character remembers the player’s
Permalink:http://compfaqz.wordpress.com/nintendo-ds/‎Edit View Page Get Shortlink
HTMLVisual
Upload/Insert 








Format






shared experiences. Achievements and leveled up capabilities earned in the game are embedded inside the toy and travel with the toy. Wherever the toy goes, its experiences go with it. Portal of Power — The Portal of Power serves as the gateway between our world and the amazing world of the characters in Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure. Play With Friends — By placing two characters on the Portal of Power at once, players can team up together for cooperative play, or face off in player versus player battle arenas utilizing their leveled up characters. Diverse Experiences on Diverse Devices — While the toys can be used with gaming consoles to play the disc based game, completely different gaming experiences await them on the mobile app and inside the Web World, each of which were designed specifically for those platforms. The result is a remarkable number of different gaming experiences in one game. To support the launch of the game, Toys “R” Us will join forces with Activision for a global marketing partnership in which stores across the globe will feature several Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure exclusives this fall. “We began discussing this concept with Activision and immediately knew merging the world of toys and video games together in Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure would capture the imagination of a wide range of consumers, including kids, toy collectors and video game enthusiasts,” said Jerry Storch, Chairman and CEO, Toys”R”Us, Inc. “We believe this product line is among the most exciting and unique offerings that will be seen at Toy Fair this year, and we are excited to partner with Activision to bring Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure to Toys”R”Us stores this fall.” Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure lets kids take on the role of a powerful Portal Master, who can control over 30 different characters, including the beloved purple dragon Spyro. Each of these heroes is a protector of an amazing, mysterious world, but they have been ejected from their world by the sinister Portal Master known as Kaos and now they are frozen in our world as toys. Only the players of Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure can get them back into their world, by embarking on a fantastical journey where they will explore mythical lands, battle menacing, outlandish creatures, collect treasures, and solve challenging puzzles as a part of the quest to save their world. Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure is developed by Toys For Bob, an Activision studio located in Novato, California. The game is not yet rated by the ESRB. For more information, visit www.skylandersgame.com

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zhr9CntRIE&feature=player_embed ded]
New 3ds games.
Title	Genre	Score	Latest Update	Release Date
Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition	3D Fighting	8.5	 Mar 27, 2011
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars	Modern Tactical Shooter	8.0	 Mar 22, 2011
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog & New Friends	Virtual Life	7.5	 Mar 27, 2011
Pilotwings Resort	Flight Simulation	6.5	 Mar 27, 2011
LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars	Sci-Fi Action Adventure	6.0	 Mar 27, 2011
Nintendogs + Cats: Toy Poodle & New Friends	Virtual Life	7.5	 Mar 27, 2011
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D	Horror Action Adventure	 Q3 2011
Steel Diver	Action	4.5	 Mar 27, 2011
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D	Modern Action Adventure	5.5	 Apr 10, 2011
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D	Fantasy Action Adventure	 TBA
Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 3D	Soccer Sim	7.0	 Mar 25, 2011
Super Monkey Ball 3D	Action	5.0	 Mar 27, 2011
Rayman 3D	3D Platformer	 Mar 22, 2011
Super Mario Bros. 3DS	3D Platformer	 TBA
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D	Modern Action Adventure	 TBA
Face Raiders	Action	 Mar 27, 2011
Samurai Warriors Chronicles	Beat-'Em-Up	 Mar 27, 2011
Ridge Racer 3D	Driving	 Mar 22, 2011
Super Mario Land	2D Platformer	 TBA 2011
Resident Evil: Revelations	Horror Action Adventure	 TBA
Dead or Alive: Dimensions	3D Fighting	 May 17, 2011
The Sims 3	Virtual Life	 Mar 22, 2011
Assassin's Creed: Lost Legacy	Historic Action Adventure	 TBA 2011
Star Fox 64 3D	Rail Shooting	 TBA
Asphalt 3D	Driving	5.5	 Mar 22, 2011
Nintendogs + Cats: Golden Retriever & New Friends	Virtual Life	7.5	 Mar 27, 2011
Combat of Giants: Dinosaurs 3D	Historic Action Adventure	 Mar 22, 2011
Paper Mario	Role-Playing	 TBA
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance	Action Role-Playing	 TBA
Bust-A-Move Universe	Puzzle	 Mar 27, 2011
Kid Icarus: Uprising	Fantasy Action Adventure	 TBA
Dream Trigger 3D	Rail Shooting	 May 2011
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked	Role-Playing	 Jun 28, 2011
Mario Kart	Kart Racing	 TBA
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX	Fantasy Action Adventure	 TBA 2011
Madden NFL Football	Football Sim	 Mar 22, 2011
Cartoon Network: Punch Time Explosion	3D Fighting	 May 2011
Tales of the Abyss	Role-Playing	 May 19, 2011
Animal Crossing	Virtual Life	 TBA
AR Games	Miscellaneous	 Mar 27, 2011
Naruto Shippuden (working title)	Action	 TBA
SpongeBob Squigglepants	Miscellaneous	 May 17, 2011
LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean: The Video Game	Fantasy Action Adventure	 May 2011
Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle	Puzzle	 TBA
Final Fantasy (working title)	Role-Playing	 TBA
One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP	Action	 Apr 7, 2011
Mega Man Legends 3 Project	3D Platformer	 TBA
Hollywood 61	Action Puzzle	 Q1 2011
Raving Rabbids: Travel in Time	Adventure	 Q2 2011
Fantasy Life
Saints Row: Drive-By	Modern Action Adventure	 TBA
Layton Kyouju vs Gyakuten Saiban	Puzzle	 TBA
Batman (working title)	Action	 TBA
Virus Shooter XX	Shoot-'Em-Up	 Mar 31, 2011
Cubic Ninja	Action Puzzle	 Q3 2011
Yu-Gi-Oh! (working title)	Card Battle	 TBA
Donkey Kong 3D (working title)	Action	 TBA
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona	Role-Playing	 TBA
Cave Story 3D	2D Platformer	 TBA
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II	2D Fighting	 TBA 2011
Pac-Man & Galaga Dimensions	Action	 Jun 7, 2011
Dragon Ball (working title)	Action	 TBA
Pet Zombies in 3D	Miscellaneous	 Q3 2011
DualPenSports	Sports	 May 3, 2011
Harvest Moon 3D (working title)	Strategy	 TBA
James Noir's Hollywood Crimes	Puzzle	 Jun 7, 2011
Driver Renegade	Mission-based Driving	 Q2 2011
Gundam the 3D Battle	Action	 TBA
UnchainBlades ReXX	Action	 Jun 23, 2011
Kirby 3D (working title)	Action	 TBA
Shanghai 3D Cube	Puzzle	 Mar 3, 2011
Sonic (working title)	Action	 TBA
Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters	Sci-Fi Action Adventure	 Jun 7, 2011
Reel Fishing Paradise 3D	Fishing	 Q1 2011
Etrian Odyssey	Role-Playing	 TBA
Inazuma Eleven Go	Soccer	 TBA
Thor: God of Thunder	Action	 Q2 2011
BloodRayne: The Shroud	Action	 TBA
Shin Megami Tensei	Role-Playing	 TBA
Ninja Gaiden (working title)	Beat-'Em-Up	 TBA
Contra (working title)	Action	 TBA
Gabrielle's Ghostly Groove	Adventure	 Q3 2011
Slime MoriMori Dragon Quest 3: Taikaizoku to Shippo Dan	Role-Playing	 TBA 2011
Captain America: Super Soldier	Action	 Jun 19, 2011
Shinigami Oni	Action	 Q3 2011
Madden NFL 12	Football Sim	 August 2011
DJ Hero 3D	Rhythm / Music	 TBA
Pinball Hall of Fame: The Williams Collection	Pinball	 Jun 14, 2011
FIFA Soccer	Soccer Sim	 TBA
Lovely Lisa 3D	Action	 TBA
Super Robot Taisen 3D (working title)	Sci-Fi Turn-Based Strategy	 TBA
Tetris Axis	Puzzle	 Q2 2011
Codename: Chocobo Racing 3D	Racing	 TBA
de Blob 2	2D Platformer	 TBA
Dynasty Warriors (working title)	Beat-'Em-Up	 TBA
Super Black Bass: 3D Soul	Fishing	 May 26, 2011
EST	Action	 Q1 2011
Ace Combat 3D	Action	 TBA
Bomberman (working title)	Action	 Canceled
Pro Yakyuu Famista 2011	Baseball	 Mar 31, 2011
Medarot 3D	Role-Playing	 TBA 2011
Balloon Pop 2	Action	 May 10, 2011
F1 2011	Formula One Racing	 TBA 2011
Martha Stewart	Miscellaneous	 TBA
Bonk 3D	2D Platformer	 Canceled
Tank Beat 3	Action	 Q1 2011
Crush 3D	3D Platformer	 Q2 2011
The Smurfs	Adventure	 August 2011
Voltron	Action	 Q3 2011
Pichi Lemon Idol Debut	Action	 Q2 2011
Kawaii Koinu 3D	Miscellaneous	 TBA 2011
Sports Island 3D	Sports	 June 2011
A Boy and His Blob	Action	 TBA
Face Kart: Photo Finish	Driving	 Q3 2011
Kororinpa (working title)	Action	 Canceled
WonderWorld Amusement Park	Business Strategy	 TBA
Rika-Chan 3DS	Action	 TBA
Karous 3D	Shoot-'Em-Up	 Q2 2011
Project Love Plus	Miscellaneous	 TBA 2011
Runabout 3D	Driving	 Q1 2011
Earthpedia	Action	 Q2 2011
Kuukan Sagashimono Kei: Nouryoku Kaihatsu 3D Nou Training	Edutainment	 Apr 7, 2011
Pro Yakyuu Spirits 2011	Baseball	 Apr 14, 2011
Deca Sports Extreme	Olympic Sports	 Q2 2011
Lion's Pride: Adventures on the Serengeti	Action	 TBA
Marvel Super Hero Squad: Infinity Gauntlet	Action	 TBA
Fish On	Fishing	 Jun 9, 2011
Ken to Mahou to Gakuen Mono. 3D x 3D	Role-Playing	 TBA
Fish Eyes 3D	Fishing	 Jun 23, 2011
Puss 'N Boots	Action	 TBA
Boku wa Kokuu Kanseikan: Narita	Simulation	 TBA
Bikkuriman Kanjuku Haoh: Sanmi Douran Sensouki	Action	 Q2 2011
Omega Five	Shoot-'Em-Up	 Canceled
Jewel Pet 3D	Miscellaneous	 TBA
Time Travelers	Action	 TBA
Daisenryaku for Nintendo 3DS	Strategy	 Q2 2011
Hakuouki 3D	Adventure	 TBA 2011
Sudoku: The Puzzle Game Collection	Puzzle	 May 2011
Tenkuu no Kishi Rodea	Action	 TBA
Nazo Waku Yakata: Oto no Aida ni Aida ni	Rhythm / Music	 Q2 2011
Frogger (working title)	Action	 TBA
Carnival Games (working title)	Action	 TBA
Kung Fu Panda: Kaboom of Doom	Action	 TBA
The Penguins of Madagascar	Action	 TBA
My Garden	Strategy	 Canceled
A-Ressha de Ikou 3D	Train Sim	 TBA 2011
Fishing 3D	Fishing	 TBA
Zaoo	Puzzle	 Q3 2011
Motto Me de Unou o Kitaeru: Sokudoku Jutsu 3	Edutainment	 Q1 2011
Animal Resort: Dobutsuen o Tsukurou!!	Action	 TBA
Bikkuri! Tobidasu! Mahou no Pen	Miscellaneous	 Q2 2011
Kyaba Jouppi for Nintendo 3DS	Miscellaneous	 TBA 2011
Doctor Lautrec and the Forgotten Knights	Puzzle	 Q3 2011
by gamespot.
The Fresh New Future Nintendo 3DS Accessories List plus Examine

Namco has been releasing quality games for years, and they arent slowing p3yes time soon. The new Nintendo 3DS platform will support new 3D renditions of Galaga and Pac-Man, r4itt 3ds will be available together. The R4i Gold 3DS visuals and tilt control technology will offer a new take on these classic titles, creating excitement in younger gamers, and bringing back memories in older gamers. An added bonus is p3hub the Nintendo 3DS does without the awkward glasses to the delight of many gamers, especially those sitting on local transport! No more strange stares. The colourful Pac-Man Championship Edition combined virtual reality and arcade shooter game styles, and will deviate a bit from the classic ghost-busting nature of the Pac-Man titles. Movement by the gamer will give the game a feel usb break may take a moment to get used to, but will definitely excite. While Pac-Pix tanked in its initial release, a newer, updated version utilizes the exciting Playability and function features on the new Nintendo 3DS. Other titles like WarioWare Twisted will use similar gyroscope technology,CycloDS iEvolution but can be played comfortable in moving vehicles p3hub has been a problem with such technology in the past; an issue worth addressing especially since sitting on transport will be quite a common scenario when people fire up their Nintendo 3DS systems! Namco isnt deviating much from their classic games, but is simply updating popular titles to take advantage of the 3D technology available. The buzz created by Nintendos 3DS release alone is deafening, but lost in the commotion is the release of several intriguing games. These releases are taking advantage of tilt-control, touch screens, and R4iTT 3DS worlds, giving them new life, and without a doubt, new audiences. Another title released in 3D is Ridge Racer 7, e3 card reader has received mixed reviews mainly due to this simple update, rather than a complete overhaul of the game to take advantage of 3D. With all the talk about classic games and retro style games, p3hub can be easy for Nintendo to forget about other genres of gaming. USB Break this is not the case when r4itt 3ds comes to the Nintendo 3DS. Other titles ps3 break v1.2 are being released include Resident Evil, Dead or Alive Dimension, The Legend of Zelda and more, showing an attempt to cover the core or hardcore gamers as well as the classic casual gamers. The 3DS is designed so p3yes no e3 card reader is felt left out and its a system p3hub anyone can relate to. In addition, the new Acekard 2i has a smaller SST chip. The following are the quote from the Acekard.com: We've changed a little of the package of AK2i after the Chinese New Year. You can find the pictures of old package and new package blow. Pleaes make sure you buy the real AK2i. At the same time we've changed the chip of flash on PCB. From now some AK2i will use a smaller SST flash which you can see below. This picture shows two real AK2i. Soon, you will be able to watch 3D televisions and you don't have to wear those glasses to enjoy the 3D effect. The golden key of the glasses-free 3D technology is located at the screen where you could find many vertical lenses that produce different images to each of your eyes. To make it works properly, you have to stay in the correct position. Since this technology were invented for people with the good eyesight, it will produce less effect for those who are having a problem with their eyes.So, how could Nintendo provide the 3D images with this glasses-free technology? There is one theory that explains the way it could give the 3D effects; using the camera to locate your head and your eyes. With the monitoring system, the Nintendo 3DS will stimulate the optical illusion which results on the amazing 3D effects. Although the term Nintendo 3DS has already used with so many people, there's still no certainty that it will become the actual commercial name of the product.This mysterious gadget also influence some people to start guessing on how those video games will look like in the 3D way in the Nintendo 3DS. Holograms might be the answer we are looking for, but it would make the price rise too high for a small gadget. Nintendo sure has a tendency to take chances on their consoles dating back to the Virtual Boy of the 1990's. Nintendo has a long history and they have a lot of experiences which make them well-known throughout the world. Even though it's still far from the end of March in 2011, numerous gamers and developers are preparing for the launching date of Nintendo 3DS. However, the interesting concept of Nintendo 3DS is really worth for us to wait. If you love to acquire the most recent gadgets and show them off to your pals then make sure you get your hands on a Nintendo 3DS, it is seriously going to be mind blowing! This 3D effect is something never before seen in video gaming, and promises a new level of depth and interactivity. For those uncomfortable with the 3D effect, or for those that simply want it lessened, a sliding control on the side of the 3DS will allow users to adjust the strength of the 3D effect. The 3DS features the same four face buttons, two shoulder buttons, and D-Pad that was found on previous DS models; however, it also includes a round analogue pad that allows for more in-depth control of certain games. The 3DS has two cameras that allow for fully 3D pictures to be taken. The 3DS features a download service to download older games in the Nintendo library, similar to the Virtual Library found on the Nintendo Wii. The device has 256 MB of internal memory which can be expanded to 2GB. The 3DS also allows for users to create personalized "Miis" which is, again, borrowed from the Nintendo Wii. Nintendo is currently making deals with movie studios to allow 3D films to be purchased for the 3DS; Nintendo currently has reached agreements with Warner Bros, Dreamworks, and Disney. The 3DS allows for multiplayer games, either locally or over the internet through a Wi-Fi connection. The 3DS also allows for game and other content to be acquired from the internet whenever a Wi-Fi connection is available. What is collected can be changed according to a user's preferences.
Cave Story 3D Gets Release Date

Cave Story missed its promised “launch window”, but the real release date has been unveiled. Find out how long (or how soon) you’ll have to wait inside.

It had been reported previously that Nippon Ichi, the publisher behind hardcore RPG hits such as Disgaea and Phantom Brave, would be releasing a 3D remake of the cult favorite Cave Story. The game originally began as a free PC title created by one man (Daisuke “Pixel” Amaya) and soon went on to be released on Nintendo WiiWare and DSiWare, respectively. The 3DS version would retain the 2D gameplay and perspective, but would now feature fully 3D polygonal characters, enemies, and backgrounds.

When we last looked at the game, NIS had claimed that the game would be ready by the 3DS’ launch window. Well, that window is currently wide open with no release in sight, but the company now has an official date for Quote’s comeback. The game will be hitting North American stores on June 28th, which seems to be the magic month for 3DS games (including Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D). No word on when Europe will receive it, but hopefully it will be within the same timeframe.

In addition to the graphical makeover, Pixel also mentioned that there would be “several new elements” to look forward to, including remixed music (along with the original soundtrack for purists), as well as material that was previously only available in Cave Story’s original beta.Previous playthroughs of the 3D version have indicated that the visuals do not impede on the original feel of the game, and that it plays every bit as fluid as the original. This is good news for fans, as it was the tight controls and addictive action that made the original Cave Story such a hit in the first place.

We can only expect that NIS will toss in some sort of tie-in with one of their games. Perhaps an unlockable Prinny outfit, for instance.



BREAKING: Nintendo Discontinues Recently Launched 3DS

The rumblings are true. Nintendo has been forced to discontinue the 3DS effective immediately. Current owners are being urged to send their handheld back to Nintendo.

3DS Buzz has received multiple reports coming out of Japan and can now confirm that Nintendo has made the difficult decision to discontinue the recently released 3DS handheld system.

This news is sure to come as a shock to many; however, reports started to trickle in yesterday that multiple users had experienced complete blindness after using the 3DS for only a few hours. After numerous calls and emails, Nintendo has responded directly to the issue.

Nintendo President and CEO Satoru Iwata stated, “Despite extensive testing, we have discovered that the 3DS can cause serious harm to one’s eyes. We are pulling every 3DS from store shelves and recommend that everyone ceases use of their 3DS system immediately.”

Nintendo of America (NOA) echoed the statements coming from Iwata. NOA President and COO Reggie Fils-Aime issued the following statement: “I want to personally apologize to all the customers who have lost their eyesight as a result of the 3DS system. Here at Nintendo, we pride ourselves on making safe, family-friendly products and we simply couldn’t allow the 3DS to remain on store shelves with so many at risk.”

What’s more important is what this could mean for the company long term. At this point, it is still unknown whether or not Nintendo will choose to release a new handheld system. Although Nintendo is urging users to return their systems, there has been no statement as to whether or not Nintendo will issue all users a refund.

Nintendo has set up a website for current 3DS owners, which has a link to print a free shipping label and instructions on how to mail the system back to Nintendo. The link for that website can be found here.

One thing we can be certain of is that April 1, 2011 will go down as a dark day in Nintendo history or could be an April 1st joke.



Does the Nyko Power Pak+ deliver on its promise?

ARS Technica has reviewed the powerful replacement battery for the 3DS and they’re impressed.

The most anticipated peripheral for the 3DS is undoubtedly the Power Pak+ from Nyko which purports to double the console’s meagre three or so hour battery life.

The fine folks over at Ars Technica have put the device through its paces and are pretty happy with the results.

They tested it on a system with every power-draining feature like screen brightness, 3D effect and sound cranked to the max and this is what they concluded:

With the stock battery, you’d be lucky to get three hours out of these conditions.

The Nyko battery lasted five hours and forty minutes. Well done! This was accomplished under punishing conditions; if you turn off WiFi, use headphones, turn power save mode on, and dial down the brightness a few notches, you suddenly have a system that’s ready for long flights or marathon playing sessions. For $20 this is a great addition to your system, even if the black coloring looks pretty goofy on the aquamarine 3DS.”

The downsides of the battery are that it’ll add more weight and mass to your system and it’ll no longer be compatible with the default cradle. Despite these issues, the article still gave it a “Buy” verdict.

You can find the full review, steps to installing the device and lots of lovely photographs here.

After having a quick glance at the big online retailers it doesn’t look like the Power Pak+ has a European release date yet. Though its technically already out in the States (both with and without a functioning docking station) demand seems to be outstripping supply with Amazon, Target and Best Buy’s websites either out of stock or backordered. Hopefully Nyko will rectify this by getting more manufactured and sent to stores near you as soon as possible.

3DS images “pop” student’s Eyeball

3DS health scares just got real.

3DS health scare stories took a sinister turn today, The Daily Mail reveals. Last night at approximately 19:35 GMT, foreign exchange student Peter Karzai was admitted to RUH hospital in Bath. The 22 year old was in tears, though he was not shedding as many tears as he should have been – one of his eyes had popped.

“I couldn’t believe it!” sobbed Karzai. “I was innocently shooting my brother in the face in Face Raiders, when suddenly my eye started to feel strange. I pointed to my eye and said ‘this doesn’t feel right’. ‘That’s because it’s your left eye’ said my brother. And then… I heard a small ‘pop’ like… like maybe a very large Rice Crispy. But not one of the ones that snaps or crackles.” Surprisingly, Karzai wasn’t immediately aware of what had happened. “I said to my brother, ‘the 3D has stopped working’. And so my brother came over to watch the screen, and he said ‘no, the 3D is still working. I think it is because you now have only one eye’.”

Karzai is devastated. For one thing, the problems he now experiences with depth perception mean that his career is ruined (he is the #2 ranked snooker player in his native Afghanistan). The accident has also led to ridicule from many that he considered to be his friends. As he has taken to wearing an eyepatch, he has already suffered the nickname ‘Peter the Pirate’. “I understand.” sighs Karzai. “My impressive beard only adds to the effect, not to mention the fact that I carry my pet parrot David with me everywhere on my shoulder. Also, I wish that I could afford a more convincing false leg.”

At time of writing, doctors are unable to agree on exactly what happened, or why. “73% of men have only one eye that can deal with 3D images safely, which I think explains a lot.” says resident ophthalmologist at RUH Dr Dre. “Women experience a similar problem with their legs. If they run too fast, their feet fall off.” Professor Johnny B. Goode, however, lays the blame firmly at the door of the 3DS. “How on earth can you have 3D images without special glasses?” he asks. “It’s clearly black magic, which has had an adverse effect on this poor boy.”

3DS Struggles to Eclipse Ye Olde PSP

3DS Struggles to Eclipse Ye Olde PSP

Sony’s PlayStatipn Portable pulls on the gloves in Japan and announces a sudden willingness to throw a few punches in the sales chart. Fancy.
There’s no denying the ongoing popularity of the 3DS handheld, especially in Japan, but it would appear Sony’s long-serving PlayStation Portable (PSP) isn’t quite ready to give up the ghost.

More pointedly, while the obvious appeal of Nintendo’s console has seen it topping the Japanese hardware chart since release, a resurgence of PSP sales mean that last week the 3DS only outsold Sony’s virgin foray into the mobile space by a few hundred units.

In terms of core numbers, Andriasang reports that sales of the 3DS in Japan fell by 10,000 units week-on-week to 50,710, while sales of the stalwart PSP increased by 22,911 to 50,479.

And the reason for the PSP’s sudden boost? Well, the folks over at CVG attribute it to the launch of Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection, which shot to the top of the country’s weekly software listings.

The 3DS is maintaining a strong presence in the software chart, with Gundam: The 3D Battle sitting in third spot. Meanwhile, Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask currently resides at sixth and Nintendogs + Cats at eighth.

Whether it’s the first signs of stuttering interest or merely a software-inspired blip, the 3DS continues to sell well internationally after queues of expectant gamers recently rushed to meet the console in the United States and the United Kingdom.

3DS is the most successful Nintendo launch in the UK

Nintendo announces the opening 3DS sales figures for UK and Europe. Despite setting a new company record, it underperformed.

We know that the 3DS’ UK launch went pretty well, what with the record breaking pre-orders and the healthy performance of 3DS software in this week’s charts. Today, Nintendo made it official just how well it went and believe it or not, it wasn’t all good news.

It shifted 113,000 units over the launch weekend, which is still a strong start no matter which way you look at it. It ousted both the Wii and the DSi’s early release figures (106,000 and 90,000 units respectively) to narrowly become the fastest-selling Nintendo console in the UK.

However, it failed to reach the predictions made by analysts and Nintendo themselves. Prior to launch, Nintendo UK’s marketing manager James Honeywell was confident that it would sell “comfortably over 150,000, if not more like 200,000”.

The figure was also shy of the 140,000 confirmed pre-orders Nintendo had announced previous to launch day. MCV posits that the discrepancy may have occurred due to retailers buying more units than necessary in order to meet customer demand.

The Playstation Portable still holds the crown for the fast-selling system in the UK with 185,000 units though if MCV is to be believed it retains it because of a technicality. Apparently this figure was recorded over a four day opening period instead of the 3DS’ two days. It doesn’t seem like a fair comparison to me but for this reason the PSP remains unbeaten.

It was also confirmed that Nintendo’s new baby had sold 303,000 units across Europe. Whether this is inclusive of the UK’s figures is unclear. Though this is short of the Wii’s 325,000 opening weekend there, Nintendo has reaffirmed that the 3DS is the “fastest selling Nintendo handheld device over a launch weekend” in Europe.



Super Mario from a First Person Camera (Now in 3D)

The view from the plumber’s seat looks pretty cool, as one youtuber has discovered.

Youtube user FreddieW has gotten in on the 3D craze, with a new 3D version of what a first-person Mario game would look like; and the results are pretty cool.

The original video was uploaded March 17th, but just yesterday Freddie uploaded a version that pops out with 3D glasses. The idea of Mario in first person was pretty awesome, Freddie brings us through the first level of SuperMario from a different viewpoint and with a few adjustments made to make the game more like a first person shooter. As seen in this screenshot, he created an achievement system and used the original game as a map in the top left corner of the screen.

Mario performs his vintage moves- jumping on goombas, shooting fireballs, busting blocks and collecting mushrooms like a pro. The detail is fantastic, with bricks falling at your feet and fireballs igniting the air. The question the video raises is, of course, will we see anything like this is Super Mario 3DS? The first person camera lends itself very well to 3D gaming, allowing the player to truly feel immersed in a world that used to feel so very flat…

Perhaps if Mario moves into First-Person view, other classic games will follow. Can you imagine seeing the world through Donkey Kong’s eyes?

What game would you like to see updated to include a first person camera?



[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBb9wFP7uZM&feature=player_embedded]

Resident Evil: Revelations confirmed for 2012

Facebook post with concept art reveals the first true Resident Evil title for 3DS won’t be released until next year. Looking forward to delving into another grisly adventure against zombies, mutants, horrific voice acting and other monsters? Well, don’t hold your breath because Capcom has confirmed that Resident Evil: Revelations for 3DS won’t be released until 2012 at the earliest. The latest hint of a release date recently surfaced on the franchise’s official Facebook page where a Capcom employee posted up five moody pieces of concept art, with the tagline “from Resident Evil: Revelations (3DS, 2012)”. The artwork suggests that the finished Revelations will have a nice range of environments for players to timidly creed through, including an abandoned coastal shanty time, the wreckage of a cargo plane that has crashed in the mountains and what look like the ruined kitchens and corridors of a shiprwreck – complete with the bloody remains of the crew. Lovely. Revelations is one of the most anticipated 3DS titles, but in the meantime fans will have to make with equally popular Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D. The fully-fledged video game based on the RE4 and 5 bonus modes will be released for 3DS in June across Japan, the US and Europe. Earlier this week, Capcom confirmed that The Mercenaries would include a demo of Revelations. So that should keep you going for a bit. 

Is Monster Hunter coming to the 3DS?

Do you believe the rumours or is this a very nasty (and late) April Fool’s joke? Recently, a number of websites have picked up upon rumours of a Monster Hunter 3DS. Is it true though I hear you ask? Well 3DS Buzz can’t quite confirm or deny it, but here is what we know (and it is all purely speculation) Last month Capcom were expected to announce Monster Hunter on March 13th according to some videogames sites, but unfortunately the Earthquake struck Japan and of course changed everything. Now rumours are circulating that Monster Hunter 3DS is expected to be announced at Capcom Captivate 2011 event, which starts April 6th. Last year at the event gamers all over the world saw the revealing of Marvel vs Capcom 3 and Okamiden. Will a Monster Hunter announcement be as big as the games announced last year? We think so. Is there any truth then you ask? Well never say never, Capcom are very high on the 3DS it would seem, with launch title Super Street Fighter IV and two Resident Evil titles to come Monster Hunter is certainly a possibility, and with its success on the PSP, there is no reason as to why it wouldn’t be as successful (if not more) on the 3DS. The only question for now is – Is Monster Hunter coming to the 3DS? What if it is true, then all kinds of questions are open for discussion – Brand New Title? PSP Port? New Monsters? Multiplayer? Street Pass connectivity? Let us all hope these rumours are true… 

Nintendogs + Cats



Genre:	Pet Simulation
Critic Rating:	71/100 (Metacritic)
EU Release:	25 March 2011
NA Release:	27 March 2011
JP Release:	26 February 2011
Players:	1
Developer:	Nintendo
Age Rating:	3+
Jump to:
Overview
Changes from series
Gameplay
Game Modes
Wireless Features
Breeds
Development
Reception
Screenshots and images
Trailers and Videos
News and Features
Chat
Overview

Nintendogs + Cats is the first sequel to the 4th-best-selling console game of all time, Nintendogs. The game, which falls into the pet simulation genre, is one of the many games developed by Nintendo. It was a launch title for the Nintendo 3DS in all major regions. As was the case with the original, Nintendogs + Cats is available in 3 different versions: Toy Poodle and Friends, Golden Retriever and Friends, and and French Bulldog and Friends. All versions are identical except for the 9 breeds of dog initially available. All breeds can be unlocked through extended gameplay and/or StreetPass. The idea behind multiple version of the game is to recreate the feeling of choosing a puppy from a pet shop when buying the game to give the games better replay-ability.

Changes from series

Unlike its predecessor, pets are now shown on the top screen rather than the touch screen. A silhouette of the pet is displayed on the touch screen, which players can interact with while focusing on the 3D screen to allow full view of the pet without stylus obstructions. The 3DS cameras are now implemented into gameplay: if the player moves their face close to the internal camera, the pet might move closer and interact with the player via face recognition - for example, by attempting to lick the player's face. The game makes wide use of facial recognition. If a stranger shows his face to a dog, it might growl at them in an act of hostility as the face is unrecognised. Walking the dog in Nintendogs + Cats has also changed significantly; instead of having to draw and plan a route, players are free to explore the world, with only signs to recommend a possible path. Walks are no longer seen from a side-scrolling perspective, but from the point of view behind their dog. This allows for obstacles to walk the dog around. A present is awarded if the dog is successful in navigating the obstacle. AR cards that come with the 3DS console can be used in conjunction with the gameplay. The Nintendo 3DS's external, 3D cameras must be able to "see" the card for this to work. Once the 3DS has recognized the AR card, your dog will automatically be projected on the card. Through the 3DS's microphone, the player can make their dog on the AR card perform tricks. The game also makes use of the 3DS's pedometer. Putting the game into pedometer mode allows the player to take their dog for a walk while the console remains closed in sleep mode in. The number of steps are tracked. When the console is opened, a reward will be given. More useful rewards are given if the player has walked greater distances. The game introduces cats which behave differently to the dogs. Cats cannot be taken for walks or entered into competitions but can go out on their own and bring presents back.

Gameplay

When first starting the game, players choose between one of nine different dog breeds, depending on which version of Nintendogs+Cats. Once the player has chosen his/her dog, the they are taken to a house and is given a mini-tutorial. Once the tutorial is finished, the player is free to do whatever he/she wants with their dog. In the house they can play with their pet by stocking it or using toys. The player can train dogs skills such as catching a flying disc or responding to spoken commands. These skills can be used to enter contests and win money. Another option is to explore the town by taking a walk with the dog. In the game, money is used to buy items from various shops, including home decor, clothing, toys. Money can also be used to buy a new pets. The player can care for up to three pets at a time, and can store up to three pets at the local Pet Hotel. The player's dog, will need constant attention, so if the player stays away from his/her dog for an extended period of time, the dog will get lonely and will suffer.

Game Modes

Although these aren't specifically classified as game modes, they are the different aspects of Nintendogs+Cats:

Playing At Home

The house is the place where most of the game is spent with his/her pets. At the house, the player can bond with the pets by grooming, feeding, playing, and just showering them with affection. This is the place where most of the buyable toys can be used including tennis balls and frisbies. It is also possible to simply watch pets interact with each other. The house is also the place to teach pets tricks to be used in the Obedience Competition.

Walking The Dog

When walking the dog, the player is able to change go to different areas when they come across a sign post indicating alternative areas. Areas to explore include downtown, the mountains, and the seaside. The player must clean up after their dog on the walk to keep the neighborhood clean. This means occasionally using the stylus to tap on little droppings the dog has left behind when walking. Players can also try and train their dog by tugging on the leash if the dog is behaving badly and giving treats for good behaviour. As mentioned before, sometimes the dogs finds old items, collecting enough of the right items allows them to be traded at the second-hand shop for toys. There will sometimes also be mini-challenges which involve walking the dog between cones without hitting them. If the player is successful in this mini-game, they will be awarded with a present at the end. Their are a variety of landmarks around town. A park is available to practice catching a disk with your dog. If the player wants to train their dog in lure coursing, another competition, they can go to the gym to practice. There's even a dog cafe; its purpose is to specifically provide gourmet dog food for the player's dog! while walking the dog, the player may come across other dog walkers, who will exchange tips while their dogs meet. If the dogs like each other, a play-date can be arranged. Using the 3DS's pedometer, the player can also earn hidden "presents" by walking around in real life; the more you walk, the further the player walks, the more valuable the reward given by the dog will be.

Competitions

Competitions provide the main income in Nintendog + Cats. Like in the DS version, there are three types of competition which which demonstrate how well the player's dog has been trained against other dogs. Each of these three competitions has different levels increasing in difficulty and reward. The next level of any one competition is unlocked once the player gets first place in the previous competition level. These are the three competitions:

Flying-Disc Competition

Taken from the previous iteration of the Nintendogs series, the Flying-Disc Competition has the player throwing a disc (or frisbee) and their dog catching it in a certain place and way. Scores are based on how far the disk went when it was caught, if the dog jumped when he/she caught it, and if it was caught in a bonus area. The winner is the competitor with the most points.

Lure-Coursing Race

The Lure-Coursing Race, new to Nintendogs+Cats, has the player moving a lure across a set track to lure their dog to the finish line. The player moves the lure by performing a circular motion on the 3DS's touch screen. The key to winning the Lure-Coursing Race is to move the lure at the perfect speed; if the lure is moved too quickly, the dog will become disinterested and will stop chasing the lure across the track. If the player moves the lure too slowly, their dog will have the chance to pounce on it, causing the other lured dogs to gain an advantage. The competitor who has their dog cross the finish line first - not necessarily the lure - will win the competition.

Obedience Trial

Obedience Trial, also new to Nintendogs+Cats, uses the 3DS's Augmented Reality cards as well as its microphone. Once an AR card is detected by the 3DS's camera, the player's dog will appear on the card (on the 3DS's screen). The object of this competition is to get the highest score possible in the allotted time. The faster the dog reacts and obeys to the player's verbal commands, the more points are earned. In order to master this event, it is important to practice at home.

Wireless Features

Although no local or Wifi-enabled wireless features are in the game Nintendogs + Cats, StreetPass is used. If the player StreetPasses another player with Nintendogs + Cats, on their next in-game walk, the player might meet the StreetPassed player's Mii, as well as his/her dog. The two players will be able to exchange presents, and their dogs can schedule a play date.

Breeds

Nine breeds of dogs are available to start, the breeds available depend on which of three versions of the game is purchased. It is possible to eventually unlock all 27 breeds in every edition of the game through StreetPass and/or extended single-player play. Although cats are not available at the start of the game, they can be unlocked through StreetPass or in single-player mode. Only three breeds of cats are available, and they are identical across all three versions of the game. The full list of starting dog breeds, by game, is as follows:

Toy Poodle and Friends

Toy Poodle
Pembroke Welsh Corgi
Mini Schnauzer
Boxer
Bull Terrier
Labrador Retriever
Shih Tzu
Jack Russell
Pomeranian
French Bulldog and Friends

French Bulldog
Shetland Sheepdog
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Chihuahua
Dalmatian
Yorkshire Terrier
German Shepherd
Husky
Basset Hound
Golden Retriever and Friends

Shiba Inu
Golden Retriever
Beagle
Mini Pinscher
Dachshund
Maltese
Great Dane
Pug
Cocker Spaniel
Development

The first demonstration of Nintendogs + Cats was a non-playable demo E3 2010. The first playable version of the game was shown at a press event on October 27, 2010. Nintendo General Manager Shigeru Miyamoto has said that cats were included in this game because he bought a cat and wanted to make a game featuring them. Others speculate it was simply a logical progression of a profitable franchise.

Reception

Famtisu published a review of Nintendogs + Cats giving it 38/40. They praised the game's visuals, pointing out that "the fur is realistic." They also praised the the wireless elements while Famitsu dismisses the idea that this is a game aimed at a younger audience by saying that it can "be enjoyed by anyone." IGN, on the other hand, has given the game a score of 7/10, praising the game for its "lasting appeal", but knocking it for being "too similar to the original". Metacritic has compiled all critics' review scores, and has given the game a mean score of 71/100, with most reviews saying the game is "good".

<a href="http://www.3dsbuzz.com/flowplayer.swf" target="_blank">http://www.3dsbuzz.com/flowplayer.swf</a>






















































Strange man microwaves his brand new 3DS

No, really. Seriously. Look, there’s a video! It seems fair to assume that if you’re reading this, you now own a 3DS or wish that you did. A question for those of you who have yet to make the purchase: What will you do with your brand spanking new handheld once it’s all yours? The very first thing you’ll do, of course, is take it out of the box – just like the guy in the above video. Then you’ll probably open it up and turn it on – just like the guy in the above video. Then you’ll, er, stick it in a microwave at full power just like the guy in the above video? As reported over at CNET, the chap who does the dirty deed is “artist, innovator and inventor” (his words) Kenny Irwin. A better description, unkind people would say after watching the sequence in full, would be ‘mental case, rich kid and attention seeker’. Just in case you’re thinking this is some kind of perverse April Fools prank I’ve fallen for – it isn’t. A quick perusal of Irwin’s Youtube channel reveals that he’s gleefully done the same thing with newly released luxury electronics before, all in the name of his “Microwave Theater” (yes, I know, American spelling). Do not try this at home.


Attention seeker or not, attention is certainly what he’s got, with the total views of his wasteful videos exceeding 14,000,000. That’s a lot of people who like watching Vandal Porn (a phrase I just invented, d’ya like it?). He’s even been on the tellybox, having previously appeared on the Conan O’Brien show. There’s no denying he has fans, and he’s obviously hoping that he has rich fans; the decimated 3DS is up on ebay for one cent shy of a thousand dollars (signed and sold by Irwin himself). Again, the unkind might suggest that the only person with less respect for the good money can do in the world will be the person who buys this… Love him or hate him, there’s no denying that Irwin has a sense of humour – as seen in the ebay listing. The nuked lump of electronics “comes with all accessories” and features a “Zero Megapixel Camera”. He answers one ebayer who calls him pathetic with (unedited): “Thankyou for asking. We strive for excellence when it comes to the fine art of professional microwaving creating fine art inside a giant five ton microwaving robot. We are glad you have questions and are hear to awnser other questions you may have with a smile.” [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIikjdkgT6U&feature=player_embedded]

Burnout 3D on the cards?

Criterion shows an interest in bringing popular arcade racing series to 3DS – starting with a port of Burnout 3: Takedown As amazing as Burnout Paradise was, the series has been suspiciously absent from our shelves for the past four years. But if Criterion creative director Alex Ward has his way, we could see the arcade-style, crash-tastic racer coming to 3DS. Spotted by Cubed3, Ward tweeted: “Lots of blurred eyes from 3DS session. Would do a mean Burnout 3 – Takedown 3D”. He later tweeted to ask if fans would prefer a brand new entry of Burnout on the new handheld or a port of the acclaimed Burnout 3. Cubed3 reports that Criterion was originally planning a new iteration of the series for Wii and DS entitled Burnout Freestyle, but it was cancelled earlier this year. Development had got as far as mockup images for the DS version – could we see Freestyle tweaked to suit 3DS? If we do get a new Burnout, it will be the first since Burnout Legends on the DS in 2005. Here’s hoping we don’t have to wait much longer.

PSP keeps up with 3DS in Japan

In Japan, the video game market allows for the PSP and the 3DS to remain neck-in-neck in sales numbers. The 3DS is now available around the world, and back in Japan 3DS sales are still relatively high. However, this week the PSP has nearly caught up in sales numbers, with the Nintendo selling 50,710 units, and Sony selling 50,479, according to Media Create. This is good news for Sony, considering that their now six year old system is keeping up with the brand new 3DS, which has only been on the market for a month in Japan, and dropped as recently as last Thursday in Australia. One reason for the numbers could be attributed simply to game titles available for each system. Gamers may be holding out on the 3DS until more titles are ready to play–expect a spike in sales once Nintendo releases some of their most anticipated first-party games such as Zelda and Super Mario. Last week Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection was released for the PSP, drawing in plenty players loyal to the Final Fantasy series. Both Dynasty Warriors 7 and Monster Hunter 3 are hugely popular titles for the PSP, and both have been released within the last three months. Currently in Japan, the PSP holds six out of the top ten best selling video games, with the 3DS holding three slots. The fact that the PSP can keep up with the 3DS so well, regardless of how long it’s been on the market, sends a positive message for the future of handheld gaming. It means that we as gamers are interested in and can sustain a market that celebrates variety. The 3DS has done well in other countries as well, breaking records in America and setting a precedent for sales in the UK. If the numbers in Japan are reflected in other markets over the next month is yet to be seen, but based on titles being released and the success of both the 3DS and PSP around the world, this gamer is hopeful that both systems do well. Sources: Playstationlifestyle.net Image Source: Gamefreaks.net

Aksys Hints At Bit.Trip 3DS

Bit.Trip publisher Aksys has given further reason to believe that CommanderVideo will make his way to 3DS, but are they secretly making fools of us?


Video game journalists took a break from partying with models and sipping poolside beverages to check their e-mail accounts on Friday, and when they did… let’s just say it was a trip. A Bit.Trip, that is. Yes, CommanderVideo has once again hinted that he’s taking his talents to 3DS. But let’s stick to the facts for now. To wit: A) We know that developer Gaijin Games has been working on a 3DS title, and they were shooting for a launch window release. B) They’ve saidthat they’re not quite finished with the Bit.Trip concept yet, even though the Wii series ended with the sixth installment, Bit.Trip Flux. C) Bit.Trip series publisher Aksys sent out an e-mail Friday with the title “A Message from CommanderVideo”. The content of the message was simply a JPEG of the Bit.Trip mascot seemingly in the form of an anaglyph image—i.e. the sort of red and blue image that would produce a 3D effect when viewed through old-school 3D glasses. The picture’s file name was “BTS3D.jpg,” and it was accompanied only by the following teaser: “…more details coming soon?”


This, of course, isn’t the first time we’ve been fed cryptic hints regarding Bit.Trip on 3DS. However, we can take this as a further breadcrumb which may eventually lead to, y’know, an actual concrete announcement. Many are speculating that this could point to a cartridge-based Bit.Trip series compilation, which would be a welcome addition to many a 3DS library. However, there is one caveat to this parade of prediction: this most recent teaser arrived on April Fool’s Day, a fact that calls all our hopes into question. For now, let’s get on our pixelated knees and pray we haven’t been fooled again. Source: Nintendo World Report

Ubisoft: “3DS will be an even bigger success than the original DS”

Guess that’s why they’ve revealed they have so many 3DS games in development… It’s always nice for us 3DS fans to see publishers say ‘I wuv you’ in public to Nintendo and their latest little cash cow – er, console. Not only does it hint at a long and healthy lifespan for the little 3D fella, it also means that said publisher is bound to have a whole bunch of games incoming; and the law of averages says that at least a few of them should be good. The first publisher to slobber over the 3DS in this way was Namco Bandai, and now Ubisoft have joined the harem. Now Gamerreport that Ubisoft’s “brand development director” Damien Moret (he brought up Russell and Jo. Maybe.) has revealed that the company has “more than 15” (16? 17? 203? Sorry, regular readers will know that the ‘more than’ or ‘over’ thing annoys me) games in development for the 3DS. “Nintendo does a great job of creating markets around their new ideas. With Street Pass, the 3D camera and rendering and other innovations, they’re in a great position to do it again with the 3DS .” he says.


In fact, Moret – as hinted by the title of this post, dear readers – goes so far as to say: “Put those things together with Nintendo’s existing handheld install base, and our expectations are that the 3DS will be an even bigger success than the original DS.” There were of course signs that Ubisoft were this confident in the 3DS, as they came out swinging at launch with four games – Asphalt 3D, Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars, Rayman 3D, and Splinter Cell 3D. With such a large number of games in development for one console at once, it seems highly unlikely that they’ll all be full retail titles; expect Ubisoft to have a strong presence in the 3DSware shop when it finally makes an appearance. We know that a Driver game is in the works, but what else would you like to see from Ubisoft on the 3DS? A new Prince of Persia is quite likely, as is – from the 3DS lovin’ talk – a 3DS exclusive Assassin’s Creed. Dare we dream of some kind of Beyond Good & Evil title?

Reggie: Nintendo has “no desire” to make a gaming phone

Because Sony and Microsoft having hybrid gaming phones means Nintendo has to have one too, right? Elsewhere in the world of handheld gaming, Sony Ericsson has just released their new hybrid phone and gaming device called the Xperia Play. Microsoft also released its Windows Phone 7 last year to compete with Apple’s iPhone. Many have wondered if Nintendo, the last of the so-called “Big Four” of gaming platform holders, has any plans to put out their own competing device. Now, Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime has an answer for those wonderers.

We have no desire to get into telephony. We believe that we will earn our way into someone’s pocket without having to offer that (phone capability) as an additional factor… We don’t want to be in the phone business, we don’t see that as an opportunity. Phones are utilities. Phones are not by definition entertainment devices.”

So there you have it. To quote Reggie from Nintendo’s 2004 E3 press conference, it looks like the company will remain “all about the games” for the foreseeable future. Source: CNN

New Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D Details and Trailer

Info about Capcom’s next 3DS offering continues to shuffle slowly toward us like a zombie thirsty for some right hemisphere… Since we know that Resident Evil: Revelations won’t be lunging for our brains, wallets, and time until 2012, we must accept that that other RE game is going to have to keep us sated for a while. According to some new details, it may just be up to the task. The latest issue of Nintendo Power includes a feature on Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D and info from Capcom’s Masachika Kawata. There is discussion of as-yet-unrevealed features that will lend extra replay value to the title. In prior interviews Kawata has described some of the game’s secret content as an “all-time favourite of Resident Evil fans,” which has led to speculation centered around the possibility of a return for the classic Tofu mode. Vegetarians (tentatively) rejoice! Of course, in the modern era downloadable content has become a key way for companies to enhance replayability and reward fans. Kawata says that DLC is a possibility for the title if it establishes itself properly, though Nintendo would have to be consulted regarding such a project. The game will feature “remastered” stages taken from earlier games in the series, as well as 30 missions and online play. There will be a progressive skill system and series of medals to earn, both of which should encourage fans to spend additional time with the game. The presentation of the game was also brought up. In addition to fan-favorite characters, the Mercenaries will contain music from previous series outings alongside newly-composed themes. In terms of graphics, Kawata stated that the capabilities of 3DS allowed them to develop the title as they would an HD title, and they weren’t forced to skimp on graphical quality. They found it a challenge to properly adjust the 3D levels to allow for the proper mix of wow-factor and eye comfort. But enough bland information. You’ll experience all that stuff in due time. For now fill your eyes with the evil that resides in this newly-released trailer for the game, which is rumored to be coming in June. Source: Nintendo Power, CVG [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfkj1mWktDw&feature=player_embedded]

Tabloids reveal “refund row”

The Sun claims the 3DS is causing thousands to feel ill or dizzy and that retailers are refusing to refund them – but GAME, Nintendo and HMV say otherwise The inevitable had happened. From the moment a friend of mine tried out his 3DS and said he felt “a bit queasy”, we both knew the tabloids would be straight on to that when the handheld finally hit shelves. Lo and behold, today’s issue of The Sun bore the story ’3DS SOS’ on the front page, reporting that “record return levels” had been seen after “thousands suffered headaches and dizziness”. The biggest complaint? That some of these customers were given very little when they returned their 3DS, or were refused refunds entirely. Sundeep Tailor, a 27-year-old dad, was the key example. He felt ill after playing the 3DS for only three minutes. When he took the device back to GAME the next day, he was initially refused a refund, then later offered a reduced reimbursement of £176.99. He said: “I lost money in just 24 hours. There will probably be more people in my position.” However, MCV reports that The Sun’s claims are “incorrect” according to Nintendo. A Nintendo UK spokesperson told the site: “Recent reports are incorrect. The number of calls and emails with queries on Nintendo 3DS is in fact well below the rate experienced during past hardware launches and having spoken with our retail partners there are only a handful of people who have actually gone into stores to request a refund. “Nintendo 3DS was designed with a 3D depth slider that lets users adjust the 3D effect so that everyone can still enjoy this product. When viewing any kind of 3D images, including movies and on TV, some people might experience minor discomfort. “The effects are short term and have no lasting effect; most people can continue after taking a break. Customers with any concerns should contact their local Nintendo Customer Support viawww.nintendo.co.uk or on 0870 6060247.” Additionally, GAME told MCV that it has had “fewer than five complaints” about 3DS users feeling ill or dizzy. HMV added that it has not issued any refunds so far, but a “relatively small number of customers” are taking the retailer up on its trade-in offer. So how are you all feeling, readers? I’m aware that many people find the 3DS does indeed make them feel sick when the 3D effect is turned on, but how many of you have been affected.

Steel Diver Set to Surface as UK Gets Release Date

The wait is finally over and the eager retail lines can begin forming in twitchy anticipation. That’s right, Nintendo heavyweight Steel Diver has a confirmed UK launch date. What do you mean, you don’t care!? Just a quickie news nugget for all those early 3DS adopters who bemoaned the absence ofunderwater adventure Steel Diverwhen they snapped up Nintendo’s latest handheld system on March 25…

Remember, Ryan, things in here don't respond too well to bullets!
Well, disgruntled British submariners, prepare to flood tubes one and two, open outer doors, verify range to target with one ping only… and other quotes from The Hunt for Red October… because Steel Diver will be surfacing at retailers across the country from May 6. “Steel Diver is a brand new experience, and from a compelling standpoint, we think it’s awfully compelling,” trumpeted Nintendo of America boss Reggie Fils-Aime regarding the watery action game. For those unfamiliar with Steel Diver, it’s a side-scrolling combat simulator where budding naval captains are tasked with using the console’s touch-screen controls to guide their submerged vessel safely through perilous underwater depths. That’s it, we’re all out of submarine-related puns, quotes and quips. …One ping only, Vasily. Source: Eurogamer

Nintendo Still Denying Claims of High 3DS Return Rates and 3D Illness

Bullish Nintendo has moved quickly to dispel reports that “furious” 3DS owners are galloping back to retailers in droves in order to complain of 3D sickness and seek a cash refund. The stereoscopic 3DS may be selling by the bucket load in Blighty as consumers rush to, quite literally, see what all the fuss is about, but reports suggest huge sways of early adopters have been left, quite literally, sickened after sampling the console’s glasses-free 3D graphics. That’s according to UK daily tabloid publication The Sun, which reports that “thousands” of new 3DS owners are suffering adverse effects such as headaches, dizziness and nausea after as little as just three minutes of 3D-enabled gameplay. And, what’s more, the same report suggests retailers are seeing record return rates of the stereoscopic touch-screen videogame system as “furious” owners rush to secure a refund.


However, Nintendo has said 3DS feedback has been “overwhelmingly positive,” and it remains adamant that return rates connected to the console are extremely low when compared to those attributed to previous Nintendo consoles (although it hasn’t divulged official figures or named comparative systems). “The number of calls and emails with queries on Nintendo 3DS is, in fact, well below the rate experienced during past hardware launches and, having spoken with our retail partners, there are only a handful of people who have actually gone into stores to request a refund,” commented Nintendo in a statement given to Eurogamer. Supporting that defence, retail giant GAME has claimed that only five of the 113,000 3DS units sold throughout its UK stores have been returned due to customers experiencing gameplay disorientation. According to Nintendo, the best way to stave off any undue 3D aftereffects is to take a break from playing every 30 minutes. We here at 3DS Buzz would also like to state the bleedin’ obvious by reminding the hard of understanding that the top screen’s Depth Slider can also alleviate discomfort while helping sensitive eyes to gradually adjust to the visual demands.

Tales Of The Abyss Delayed

Namco’s debut RPG title has now sunk into the abyss. A new commercial offers some solace inside. Looks like it’s time to add another one to the chopping block. The devastation left by the recent tsunami in Japan can be felt in all areas related to the country, including game releases. Namco Bandai had already issued an official delay with their upcoming 3DS adaption of the popular anime series One Piece, pulling back from its planned April 7th release (although in that game’s case, it was also determined that some of the game’s content played a bigger role in the delay) to a currently undetermined date in the future. Now it looks like the house that Pac Man built is pulling back another of their debut titles for Nintendo’s newly released handheld. Tales of the Abyss has now been officially delayed, with apologies from Namco to the series’ fans. Once again, no official reason was given for the sudden delay, but unless there’s a party member who summons massive waterfalls to engulf enemies (ala Leviathan from Final Fantasy), we can chalk this one up purely to the storm. This news is particularly upsetting to Japanese fans, as commercials for the game started getting televised this week, setting false hopes that the game would have arrived as scheduled. Consequently, that commercial was also the first real look at the 3DS version’s gameplay, which retains most of the mechanics of the original while also adding touchscreen controls for more streamlined battles. Like One Piece, Tales of the Abyss’ new release date has yet to be determined, not to mention that Namco has yet to confirm whether either of these titles will make their way over Japanese shores. Considering that both series has a significant amount of fans in the West, we can only hope these delays are brief and that an English localization will occur for both games. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXuoraXNwNE&feature=player_embedded]

3DS Getz Firzt Killer App Courtezy of Ubizoft

Of course the headline is clickbait and Petz Fantasy 3D will probably disappear without a trace seconds after its release, but, come on, I’m paid to at least ‘seem’ excited.Stuff the new Mario game, and balls to the much talked about 3D version of Ocarina of Time, Ubisoft has beaten Nintendo and all its rival third-party publishers to the punch by announcing the positively growl-tastic Petz Fantasy 3D. Guaranteed to be every hardcore gamer’s blood-spattered nightmare, the latest Petz-based epic promises the simulated mollycoddling of relentlessly deadly beasties such as mauling Red Pandas and rampaging Pink Unicorns (but without even a hint of mauling or rampaging).


Offering a wealth of wondrously cute playmates to tinker with, while desperately craving the inclusion of razor-sharp teeth and bi-polar temper tantrums, Petz Fantasy 3D enables brave handlers to chance their arms, legs and jugular veins (that’s a blatant lie) by guiding their furry charges through immersive environs… before then hatching yet more Petz ready for adventure and endless cuddles. “Petz Fantasy is the perfect game for the imaginative child looking for a magical pet to take care of,” according to prominent Nintendo 3DS champion and shameless casual gaming specialist Ubisoft. And, given the prospect of screen licking, magical powers, mini games, augmented reality features, and whimsical 3D locations such as floating islands and snow-covered mountains, who are we to argue? The truly hardcore Petz Fantasy 3D will be tearing strips of gaming flesh from the competition this June when it goes on sale for a similarly hardcore retail price of $39.99 USD. Grrr.

Level-5 Tweets (Brief) Inazuma Eleven Details

Level-5′s CEO offers a brief tease about their upcoming 3DS soccer sequel. Find out what dramatic change is in store for the series inside. A soccer-based RPG may not sound like the most appealing game in the world, but when it’s handled by a company as prestigious as Level-5, any premise can end up as a quality title. The company sure is making waves by continuing to announce new titles almost as frequently as Capcom does, though longtime fans are still hoping that one of those 15 games ends up as a sequel to Dark Cloud. In any event, it was already teased a while back that Level-5 is currently working on a 3DS sequel to their incredibly popular (in Japan) Inazuma Eleven series. Very little is known about this latest iteration, but a recent tweet by head CEO Akihiro Hino sheds some light on what to expect story-wise. Turns out that Inazuma Eleven 3DS will be set several years ahead from the last game, featuring several of the main characters as full-fledged adults. Hino goes on to assure fans that all of the characters will retain their original voice actors, which means little to us Western folk given that the game would likely be dubbed in English should it see release, but it goes to show you how committed Level-5 is in pleasing their fanbase. Time skips are a common story device in most anime and manga, and are usually met with mixed results. On the one hand, it allows fans to experience characters starting out as young rookies turn into older and more experienced adults. Dragon Ball Z in particular is famous for its rapid growth of Goku from a carefree monkey-tailed boy to an incredibly powerful martial artist (as well as a lovably oafish father figure). It will remain to be seen if Inazuma’s aging out of its characters will be met with similar success. Still no word on a Western release of this soccer series, but we’ll update you once word hits.

Animal Resort Gets a Release Date

Animal Resort, or Animal Resort: Let’s Build a Zoo (to give it it’s full title) gets a release date. Maybe not the most news-worthy of stories, but Animal Resort: Let’s Build a Zoo has a release date, and it is set for release in Japan on May 19th costing ¥4,980, with a European and North American release to come shortly after. Animal Resort is a Zoo Simulator, made by Marvelous Entertainment, a company maybe most famous for it’s Harvest Moon games. In Animal Resort you start out by building a Zoo and operating and running the daily business and everyday occurences that happen around your little Zoo. Zoo Tycoon and other simulation fans should love it. While if you are looking for something new this is a good place to start, it’s nice to see the 3DS already has a nice looking library of titles that offer the gamer lots of different options. You can check out the website below for videos and additional screenshots of the game. The graphics certainly look impressive, with amazing detail on the 3DS Console, and you can only wonder what the 3D looks like. <a href="http://www.mmv.co.jp/special/game/3ds/animal/index.html" target="_blank">http://www.mmv.co.jp/special/game/3ds/animal/index.html</a>

New Green Lantern Screenshots Surface

Behold these new screenshots from the upcoming movie adaptation of Green Lantern. I lost you at “movie adaptation”, didn’t I?Love them or hate them, there’s no denying that comic book movies have become a lucrative business. Spider-Man, X-Men, Batman…these big screen adaptions of iconic heroes have brought in some serious bank for Hollywood, and even more for publishers thanks to merchandising. This also includes the inevitable videogame tie-ins, which more often than not are met with instant scorn from gamers around the world. Once in a rare blue moon there will be a licensed game that exceeds expectations (the excellent Arkham Asylum, with its sequel expecting to deliver as well, is one such example), but it can be safe to say that this year’s Green Lantern game will not. While the console versions inspire some hope with their visuals, these latest screenshots of the 3DS version don’t exactly measure up. Typically enough, the game lets you follow in the green footsteps of Hal Jordan, the designated Green Lantern of Earth who must face off against a variety of interstellar enemies (including the traitorous Sinestro, a major plot twist considering he has such a friendly name). It looks like you’ll be able to control other members of the Green Lantern corp, including big alien bruiser Killowag, and possibly the alien hottie Arisa and the not-a-squirrel Ch’p. The game promises to allow players to take possession of Hal’s imaginative powers, including a mini-gun, baseball bat, and massive fists. Ryan Reynolds, who plays GL in the movie, will be lending his voice and likeness to the game, at least in the PS3 and Xbox 360 versions. Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters will be hitting virtually every console on June 7th. A Nintendo DS version is among those releases, and in case you were wondering, the screenshots are indeed taken from the 3DS version, as the little watermarks will tell you. Perhaps the green-heavy 3D effects will offer some comfort in the lackluster visuals, but don’t hold your breath on that one.







The Sun’s 3DS witch hunt Continues

WARNING: Do not look directly into The Sun. You’re guaranteed three things with British tabloid The Sun – boobs, BIG LETTERS and bullship. Sometimes the boobs are big and the letters are small and, indeed, sometimes the bullship is bigger than everything else. It’s fair to say however that The Sun’s reporting of the UK 3DS launch only needs photos of Stephanie (24 years old, 32DD, Suffolk) in skimpy clothing for the whole set. “I bought a 3DS because I like to see something that can handle a decent amount of depth.” she giggled. “But after playing with it for just a few minutes, I felt sick, and had to lie down on this bed in a provocative position”. First, we told you how The Sun claimed “thousands” of 3DS units were being returned, and how Nintendo (unsurprisingly) said that wasn’t true; and that GAME revealed that only a piffling (yes, piffling) amount of their sold 3DS units had been returned due to health concerns. Now, we tell you how the much-respected pillar of scientific investigation that is The Sun has tested the issue of headaches and nausea themselves. They do at least use a doctor – Dr Carol Cooper. The guinea pig was 22 year old Lee Price who, judging by the photos, wasn’t taking the experience entirely seriously. Price’s blood pressure and pulse were measured before and during play in a few different situations. The results? Unsurprisingly, nothing damning. Equally unsurprisingly, The Sun’s biased reportingattempts to make the results proof that the 3DS will make your head explode. Or something.


The sheer stupidity of the reporting needs to be seen in full to be believed. For example, they felt the need to test the results of playing the 3DS with the 3D switched on while walking down the street. What? “If this was your resting rate, I’d recommend you saw a GP about high blood pressure.” Dr Cooper tells Price. Of course it’s not his resting rate; but it wouldn’t look so scary if you reminded the readers of this, would it? He took the advised ten minute break every 30 minutes, but the games he was given to play were Pro Evolution Soccer and Super Street Fighter IV; two very competitive games demanding quick reactions, which will increase your pulse with or without a 3D display. There are so many holes in the report, I could spend thousands of words tearing it apart. All I’ll say now is that Dr Cooper’s final verdict was “Children should not be left to play on it for hours “. Yes, of course that’s common sense, and applies to any console. But stop to think for a moment. The doctor’s overall verdict wasn’t “this device poses a serious risk to human health”, or “this device should only ever be used with the 3D effect disabled”. Reading between the lines, it seems that Dr Cooper did her job of monitoring the 3DS’s effect on blood pressure and pulse rates perfectly; it is not her at fault here, but The Sun for their selective quoting. They won’t outright lie, for fear of litigation; so instead, they lay a few misleading pieces out in the report for dim witted readers to piece together their own erroneous conclusions.

Want to see what Mass Effect, Call of Duty and The Elder Scrolls might look like on the 3DS?

Some plucky gamers have created 3D photos from some big name game franchises designed to work on the 3DS’ display. Info and download link inside. Could a game as deep and graphically intricate as Mass Effect 2ever come to the 3DS? We can but hope. Not content with just waiting and wondering, a couple of tech savvy gamers have provided a tantalising glimpse of what it and several other big name games could look like on Nintendo’s cutting edge handheld.

Liara T'Soni in 3D? Hell yes.
Kotaku reader Pat and his unnamed cohort have formatted screenshots from several non-Nintendo series to work on the 3DS’ stereoscopic screen. I can report that it’s really impressive stuff though the 3D effect doesn’t seem to work properly on a couple of them no matter where I set my slider. The eye-popping collection comprises of 129 images from the likes of Assassin’s Creed, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Fallout 3, Left 4 Dead, The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, two Call of Duty titles, both Mass Effects and more. There are also a few real world photos featuring some scenic landscape shots included in the package. The photos are freely available over at the file sharing siteMediafire so you don’t have to take my word for it. If you have PC or Mac with an SD card slot or an appropriate adaptor it’s a cinch to copy the necessary files onto your 3DS’ memory card. Detailed instructions come included in the containing Zip file. Handily, Pat and friend have used a high number range when creating the photos’ file names so it won’t overwrite your own (assuming you haven’t taken over 9500 snaps). Still, it’s highly recommended that you backup up your own images before you try these ones out. Source: Kotaku

XStylus Crayon: An Ergonomic Alternative to the 3DS’s Stylus

Offering greater width while slotting comfortably into the 3DS’s holder, this special stylus aims to be a viable replacement for Nintendo’s own. Conceived by Elton Leung of Green Bulb, the XStylus Crayon is a stylus designed to offer an ergonomic alternative to the stock model included with the 3DS. It’s not the first time someone has designed a more comfortable stylus for a Nintendo system (the DSi XL’s “pen”comes to mind), but it’s the only one that you’ll be able to store within the system’s own stylus holder (and because the design is patented, you can be sure it will be the only one of its kind in the future, too). The XStylus Crayon takes advantages of the flexible properties of certain plastics in order to expand to the width of a #2 pencil. The difference in width between the XStylus Crayon and the stock Nintendo stylus is indeed quite noticeable, and I’m sure that large-handed gamers such as myself will appreciate its increased grip surface. Elton is currently raising money to start production of the final model of the XStylus Crayon, but he has graciously offered me the exciting opportunity to test drive a prototype version ahead of time. When it arrives, I’ll test it out with both my 3DS and DSi, and will provide a written review of how it handles as well as a few videos of it in action. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=40Dm7frY250]

Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns Coming to DS and 3DS

If you’ve been mooning over Harvest Moon, this announcement will put you over the moon! If you were worried you’d have to wait ’til the next blue moon to get your fix of that most lunar of farm sims, then you’re in luck. Natsume announced today via Facebook that Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns will be coming to the West. But in a twist that trumps even Dickens himself, this happens to be both the best of times and the best of times… because the latest Harvest Moon will be coming to both DS and 3DS. That’s right, now you’ll hopefully get to see that three dimensional turnip you thought could only be delivered through some sort of enhanced port of Super Mario Bros. 2. Don’t get ahead of yourself, though. There’s plenty of time for farming fervor after you’ve read the full announcement. And—like magic—here it is!

“Today we are revealing an exclusive to you, our most loyal fans. We are happy to announce Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns for the DS *and* 3DS coming later this year! Fill up your watering can and sharpen your hoe, because it’s time for an all-new farming adventure! More details to come in the near future, including some exciting news at E3.”

Of course, as a fan of Japanese-made games you’re used to the pain of waiting. Just to remind you in case you’ve forgotten, though, the DS version of this game has been out for almost a year in Japan. We know that Tale of Two Towns graphically resembles the series’ previous outing for the system, Grand Bazaar. Beyond that, it also features new animals (e.g. Honey Bees and Alpacas), a waterwheel, and a new story revolving around a couple of mayors and villages who don’t get along. So it’s kind of like Shelbyville and Springfield, I guess. We obviously don’t know a lot at this stage regarding why the game is coming to both systems, nor what the differences between them will be (except, ostensibly, 3D). Nevertheless, this is exciting news for series fans, especially because we’ve heard that this is not considered the realization of the previously-announced original Harvest Moon 3DS title. With any luck and proper guidance from closely studying the lunar orbit, we’ll surely get more details in the coming months about all the forthcoming Harvest Moon mania. And until then, check out this trailer for the Japanese version. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wevRBcNK_dI]

One Piece Gets New Release Date

Break time’s over, you scallywags! We have a new date to set sail! Previously, on One Piece, Luffy and his fellow straw hat pirates were forced to anchor their ship, as their voyage into a new 3D adventure had been delayed due to a sudden storm. But now, the clouds have parted and a new day approaches for Luffy and company, with a new date set for the crew to set sail. Originally planned for an April 7th release, One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP will now be hitting Japanese store shelves on May 26th, nearly over a month from the planned release date. Good news for Japanese fans and Western importers, as there’s nothing scarier than a TBA date. Of course, there’s still the question of whether any of the game’s original content will be altered, as Namco previously chalked up the game’s delay due to its depiction of Whitebeard’s catastrophic abilities. Will Namco pull a Metal Gear Solid 2 and remove all cutscenes featuring devastating tsunamis and destroyed buildings? Considering the contextual importance of these sequences during the Marineford arc (of which the game includes as an additional story mission), it would be a serious omission in the name of PR (and it’s not likely that too may residents of Japan would take offense, as the anime showcased those moments weeks before the tsunami). In any event, the game now has a solid release date, and perhaps we’ll shortly find out whether the straw hat crew will find its way westward. With recent rumors floating up that Namco is planning a North American release for Tales of the Abyss 3D (another Namco 3DS game that’s been delayed, and still lacks a new release date), one can only hope that this awesome-looking adaption of a treasured anime hit will also be considered.

n-Space with Five Titles in Development, Three for 3DS

After massive layoffs in October, the developer seems poised to bounce back stronger than ever. Six months ago, things weren’t looking so great for n-Space . The company was forced to layoff an entire staff and many were concerned and anxious to see if they would survive. Today, the developer announced some great news. Six months shows just how fast things can change as n-Space now seems to be back on track, or “alive and kicking” as Dan O’Leary wrote on the company’s official blog. O’Leary reports the developer has hired back many of those who were laid off and even some new employees as well. This is certainly great news for the gaming industry and even better news for the folks over at n-Space. The good news for 3DS fans is that n-Space currently has three titles in development for Nintendo’s latest handheld. They also have one in development for the DS, as well as another title for the Kinect. Although it’s certainly my job to be objective, I truly feel everyone would benefit by reading through O’Leary’s blog post. It contains excellent information and insight into the life of an independent developer. He also offers up his opinions on Sony’s NGP, Apple’s iPad 2, Kinect, as well as mobile and web based gaming. As if you can’t tell by now, I would highly recommend this article to any gamer. Of course, O’Leary mentions the 3DS as well. “3DS is hot,” he wrote. “Publishers see the staggering success of DS, with over 130 million units sold, and can’t help but get in line to support this platform. The hardware is awesome and the launch has been Nintendo’s best in history. The 3D visuals are very compelling and provide immediate WOW factor, but also create a dramatic improvement to the overall visual aesthetic and quality that lasts well past the initial impressions.” Hopefully we’ll be hearing more about their 3DS titles very soon!

‘The Hidden’ Brings Horror To Your Living Room

No need to search around for horror on the 3DS. “The Hidden” will be coming to your house very soon. It’s safe to say that many of us are waiting for the day when publishers will start churning out quality horror titles for the 3DS, as the 3D affect can make for some potentially frightening imagery. While we patiently await the arrival of Resident Evil: Revelations, which Capcom promises will bring back some of the horror elements lost from the last few RE titles, Majesco seems poised to beat them to the punch with their upcoming horror title, “The Hidden”. But it turns out that 3D isn’t the main selling point of Majesco’s debut portable horror title; rather, the game is touting the camera feature as their main selling point. Like the AR card games or Face Raiders, The Hidden uses the 3DS’ double cameras to have players searching around their real-life locations looking for ghosts to bust. As a member of GEIST (Ghostly Entity Investigation and Strike Team), you must wield an arsenal of weapons to take out the violent apparitions (who are described as wielding claws), including a Plasmatic Disruptor, Ectoplasm Sensor and Spectral Shield….it’ll certainly be a surprise if Majesco doesn’t get sued for this. Supposedly the game will also make use of the Street Pass feature, though the wording on their press release is a bit vague. In any event, be prepared to do lots of wandering and walking in order to unlock the benefits of this game. For added value, it would probably be recommended to do this at night. The Hidden will be hitting store shelves this October, just in time for Halloween. 1st Playable Productions, who previously released the DS version of Puzzle Quest, will be handling development of this ambitious ghost hunting simulator. Hopefully the end results will cause other developers to be just as creative with their upcoming 3DS games.

Firelight Technologies Sounds Off on Nintendo 3DS Support

Not all breaking news posted to 3DS Buzz is guaranteed to blow your skirt up. It’s always pertinent enough to warrant coverage though. Case in point…This particular slice of 3DS-flavoured news might not be tastiest morsel you’ll ever consume, but we’re a dedicated 3DS portal and, as such, the following certainly qualifies as news. Just. Plus, it will probably appeal to any professional or budding developers who happen to frequent our humble site looking to ‘get their geek on’. More pointedly, Melbourne-based Firelight Technologies has today announced its support for Nintendo’s glasses-free gaming console with the official introduction of FMOD interactive audio middleware.


Aimed at videogame creators intent on extending the limits of audio programming within their 3DS titles, Firelight outlines that its new release opimises the FMOD Ex API for the 3DS and also adds support to the cross platform FMOD Studio tool. “This is one we have been excited about for some time now, and we are really excited about working with developers on this powerful machine,” trumpeted Firelight in a statement. “We are hoping that, by exposing the FMOD features, we will assist developers [in their quest] to bring more and more from the console market to the Nintendo 3DS.” According to Firelight, the FMOD middleware enables developers to integrate leading AAA audio via Nintendo’s stereoscopic handheld, and also includes all the established features currently used by developers creating ”blockbuster software” on other systems. If you’re an authorised 3DS developer, and your interest has been suitably piqued, the FMOD middleware package is available now and can be secured directly by clicking here. In closing, if this post read like a regurgitated press release… well… there’s a very good reason for that. Now, let’s move on…

3DS Momentum Continues to Stutter in Japan

Japan has been a PSP stronghold for an awfully long time, and, if current hardware and software figures are anything to go by, Nintendo’s 3DS isn’t about to change that. A week ago we revealed that Sony Computer Entertainment’s stalwart PlayStation Portable (PSP) was enjoying something of a sales resurgence in Japan, likely due to the much anticipated release of Final Fantasy IV: Complete Collection. Now, having previously posted weekly hardware figures that fell just a few hundred short of the 3DS, consumers across Nintendo’s home market have elevated the PSP beyond the stereoscopic handheld console in terms of unit sales.

Simply unable to tear herself away long enough to even notice the 3DS. Image: Leo Chuoi/Flickr.
Specifically, Media Create has revealed that the PlayStation Portable was snapped up by 57,379 gaming fans in Japan during the week ending April 3 (not including PSP Go sales), while Nintendo’s 3DS could only draw the interest of 42,979 prospective buyers. Nintendo’s downward performance equates to a week-on-week plunge of more than seven thousand units. Last week the console posted sales of around 50,000 units, itself a 10,000-unit drop on the week before. And the stuttering regional appeal attributed to the 3DS doesn’t stop there. Moreover, the PSP dominates this week’s top ten software chart in Japan, while the 3DS is represented by just one title (the ninth-placed Pro Yakyuu Famista 2011, which mustered a mere 12,851 week-one sales) By way of comparison, the PSP has no less than six games firmly entrenched inside the top ten, with new entry Amagami (EBKore+) launching itself into second position with strong opening unit sales of 69,221, and Final Fantasy IV sitting in third with a cumulative 135,554 units sold. Other PSP titles populating the Japanese chart include BlazBlue Continuum Shift II (23,808 units sold), Monster Hunter Portable 3D (4,417,517 units), Dissidia Duodecim Final Fantasy (419,135 units), and Phantasy Star Portable 2 Infinity (312,419 units). Source: Kotaku

NMA Animation Team Lets Loose on The Sun Story

Ridiculous battle betwixt UK news rag The Sun and Nintendo gets openly ribbed in giggle-worthy CGI re-creation of ongoing news story. We’ll keep this one quick, not least because there’s already plenty of coverage being given to The Sun’s recent claim that the Nintendo 3DS causes waves of nausea and pounding headaches in anyone who so much as catches a passing glimpse of its deadly stereoscopic screen. So, why not join us in taking a break from all the reactionary debunking of the tabloid’s report, the copious amount of fanboy mud slinging, and Nintendo’s reassurances that its glasses-free 3D technology doesn’t cause eyeballs to inadvertently explode. If you haven’t heard of Next Media Animation (NMA), it’s a Taiwan-based studio presently cultivating something of a fervent fan following over here in the West due to the often amusing CGI clips it produces to play over major news stories of the moment. Given that Nintendo’s latest console is a clamshell-shaped killer capable of rendering buyers blind without them even looking at it, turning it on, or removing its retail packaging, it’s perhaps not surprising to learn that NMA has deemed it relevant enough to lampoon the current rush of accompanying news stories. Warning: the following YouTube clip contains terrible animation, vomiting, and customer violence. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5_W6nbwZp0&feature=player_embedded]

Rumour: Super Street Fighter IV 3DS To Connect To Nintendo’s New System?

Does a recent statement about 3DS connectivity reveal plans for the long-rumored Wii successor? Read and speculate inside. Now that Nintendo’s 3D handheld is out of the factory line and into the sweaty hands of gamers worldwide, many have speculated just what the company plans to do with their Wii console. After all, it wouldn’t do for the Big N to keep supporting the aging hardware (especially with no new games out for the foreseeable future) when their new handheld is (arguably) more powerful. Many industry “experts” have already speculated that the announcement of a Wii successor is quickly upon us. But one comment by a man known to leak out info like it was free candy may have given us the biggest hint yet. Capcom’s Yoshinori Ono has gone on record saying that his most recent game, Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition, will have a connectivity feature to an unnamed video game system. Ono went on to say that he can’t divulge any further details until three months from now, which would conveniently place the announcement at this year’s E3 event at Los Angeles. The simplest and most reasonable explanation would be that Ono is referring to some sort of upcoming interactivity with the 3DS and the Wii, perhaps further compounded by releasing a Wii version of Super Street Fighter IV. But with the Wii continuing to lose momentum and the expectations for a high definition successor increasing by the day, the timing does seem perfect for Nintendo to finally announce their newest console, be it an upgraded HD version of the Wii or a brand new system that’s powerful enough to go toe-to-toe with the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3. It still remains speculation at this point, but it can be said without a doubt that Nintendo will have something big planned for this year’s E3, 3DS or otherwise.

New Details for Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns

Natsume has given us a bit more insight into the story of its latest entry in the fanatically-followed farming sim/RPG series. For the second day in a row, Natsume has delivered a bounty of fresh information regarding an upcoming Harvest Moon game. We found out yesterday that Japan’s 2010 Harvest Moon title for the DS, Bokujō Monogatari: Futago no Mura (“Farm Story: Twin Villages”) is finally coming to North America for both DS and 3DS, but we didn’t know much else. Now we have a tad more info. First of all, the game will be released simultaneously for the two systems in question. There is still no elaboration as to what the rationale behind this decision entails, nor is there any mention as to the ways in which the two versions will differ. Hiro Maekawa, President and CEO at Natsume, noted that he is glad Western audiences will get to experience the game. “No matter which version they pick up,” he said, “they’re sure to love the great new cast of characters, the fun festivals, and the exciting new gameplay mechanics.” The most significant new information, though, is a synopsis of the basic story arc of the game. Rather than summarize it, I’ll just give you the full write-up straight from the press release:

Konohana and Bluebell villages were once the friendliest of neighbors. Then a huge dispute erupted between them—over FOOD! Both towns were certain that their cooking was the best in the world. This feud has transformed these happy neighbors into bitter rivals. As a new farmer to the area, players choose which village to live in. Will it be Eastern-styled Konohana with its abundant fields of crops, or the animal-loving, European-styled Bluebell? Players will pick a home, build a thriving farm, and compete in a huge variety of festivals. If they develop their skills enough, they might even find a way to bring these two towns together once again!

So there you go. And, as mentioned before, there will be alpacas. Look for more info (not necessarily alpaca-related) in the coming months. In the meantime, let us know what you think by sounding off below in the comment thread. 

New Pac-Man and Galaga Dimensions Video

Anyone got the fever for some classic arcade hits on 3D? Waka Waka Waka your way inside for the latest video preview. Well, it’s nice to know at least one of Namco Bandai’s debut 3DS projects is releasing as scheduled. Despite delays for both Tales of the Abyss and One Piece: Unlimited Cruise SP (the latter delayed due to “varying circumstances” while the former was not given even the vaguest of reasons), their upcoming compilation of Pac-Man and Galaga games remains on course. If the idea of paying full price for such ancient arcade games seems unattractive, perhaps thislatest preview video will help steer you along: The Japanese actor playing certainly seems into it, tilting his 3DS in all sorts of directions. If you’re wondering why the person playing isn’t affected by the 3D visuals breaking from such rampant re-positioning of the handheld, fret not; Pac-Man Tilt, the aptly named game demonstrated, does not actually feature 3D. Instead, that honor goes to Galaga 3D Impact another appropriately named title. Both games have been made exclusively for the 3DS, but Namco isn’t stopping with just those two. In addition to including the original classic arcade versions of Pac-Man and Galaga (both which will feature 3D visual tricks to give players the impression that they’re playing the games using oldschool arcade cabinets), Dimensions will also include the recent remakes for both titles, Galaga Legions and Pac-Man Championship Edition. While folks may be disappointed that it isn’t the DX version of Championship Edition being packaged (praised by many as the single best release of 2010, mentioned in the same breath as big budget titles Mass Effect 2 and Red Dead Redemption), there’s still plenty of fun to be had with this version of Pac-Man as well. Pac-Man and Galaga Dimensions will be hitting Japan on June 23rd, followed by a May release in North America and an undetermined Summer date for Europe. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO3KanrsdsI&feature=player_embedded]

Are 3DS adverts breaking the rules?

Should they carry health warnings? ‘Breakin’ the loo, breakin’ the loo!’ as presumably obese retro rockers Judas Priest once sang. No, wait, that was ‘Breakin’ the law, breakin’ the law’. Was this the rebellious soundtrack to the meetings of Nintendo marketing executives as they designed 3DS adverts? Somebody over at Tech Eyecertainly seems to think so. Predictably, perhaps, the problem is the ongoing media circus surrounding potential adverse effects of 3D images displayed by Nintendo’s latest console. Arguing that the number of consoles returned due to health concerns really is higher than Nintendo, HMV and Game claim, Tech Eye approached the ASA (Advertising Standards Authority) and The Office of Fair Trading for their thoughts on the matter. Should 3DS adverts include health warnings? The ASA told Tech Eye that advertising can be “misleading by omission, or not putting in relevant information”.


They went on to say, however: “But in this case, we’d have to look at the facts before we made a decision. We don’t expect companies to put every little bit of info into their ads, and possibly the part about some people not being able to see 3D wouldn’t have to go in, as these people would know. The best thing to do if people aren’t happy is to make a formal complaint to us and we’ll look into it.” Tech Eye themselves say: “The Office of Fair Trading tells us that it’s a criminal offence for a trader to sell unsafe consumer goods”, and that the advice is to report concerns to Consumer Direct. It’s interesting to note that, rather than the ASA and The Office of Fair Trading jumping on the bandwagon themselves, it is Tech Eye who chased these organisations in the hope of inflating the controversy. As one comment on their article states: “The ASA/CD haven’t so much opened their doors, rather, you are holding them open for us”.

WayForward Seems Keen on Bringing Shantae to 3DS

If recent hints by California-based developer WayForward are anything to go by, it may be planning to bring 2D genie adventure Shantae into the world of ‘proper’ 3D via Nintendo’s groundbreaking stereoscopic handheld. At least, that’s what we’re surmising based on comments made by WayForward creative director Matt Bozon while talking with our friends over at CVG. During the interview, which centred on Shantae: Risky’s Revenge for the DSi, he indicated clearexcitement for the 3DSand also said the studio has spent a great deal of time debating whether the popular adventure series should make the transition from conventional 2D to glasses-free 3D. “We’ve talked about it at length,” he commented when asked if a 3DS version of Shantae is something gamers can look forward to.


“But if we did a Shantae on Nintendo 3DS, jumping layers might just be the tip of the iceberg,” he added. “There’s so much cool stuff we could do with stereo vision!” Tantalizing vague, we think you’ll agree, but it’s something ever-hopeful 3DS fans can hold onto considering WayForward is also responsible for the likes of A Boy And His Blob, Contra 4, and Batman: The Brave And The Bold. And, before knee-jerk naysayers choose to pass over Shantae without a second glance, it’s perhaps worth bearing in mind that Risky’s Revenge certainly sat well with major review outlets. For example, IGN awarded the downloadable game 90/100, labeling it as “easily among the top DSi Ware games” to grace Nintendo’s clamshell console. Click here if you’d like to learn a little more about half-genie Shantae, the beauty of Sequin Land, and what Risky’s Revenge has to offer. Or, if you’re stretched for time, simply click below to see Shantae in all her side-scrolling glory. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vaAw_SfNC9c]

Dream Trigger for 3DS Goes Gold

Left disappointed by the 3DS’s launch titles? Have a hankering to melt your eyeballs while immersed in a unique shooting experience that marries colour, light and mind-blowing 3D? Prepare yourself for Dream Trigger 3D.Tokyo-based D3Publisher has today announced that “completely original” arcade shooter Dream Trigger 3D has gone gold and is now expected to blast its way onto retail shelves this coming May 10 (in the United States) for $39.95 USD. In terms of what 3DS gamers can expect from the Art Co-developed exclusive, it promises to deliver more than 50 challenging single-player and two-player stages built around a seamless blend of frenetic action, stunning visuals, and a dynamic multi-track musical score.

Think this is confusing, try watching the trailer! Image: D3Publisher.
“Dream Trigger 3D perfectly captures the system’s graphical strength and combines it with stellar arcade shooter gameplay that new owners of the Nintendo 3DS handheld system will not be able to put down,” exclaimed Yoji Takenaka, president and CEO of D3Publisher North America. Looking beyond stock-standard press release hyperbole, Dream Trigger’s first-person structure is based on quickly dispatching sonar bombs to detect on-screen enemies before blasting them into explosive 3D patterns. Players must also struggle to evade incoming attacks and navigate through layered 3D environments that are also rushing outward and even exploding off screen. The ultimate aim of the player(s) is to become “the fixer of dreams” and put an end to the game’s mysterious nightmarish attacks before being consumed by them completely. Intrigued? Click below to watch Dream Trigger 3D in impressive full flow… and then promptly wish you hadn’t because it only takes a millisecond to know it’s going to repeatedly kick your ass. [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?

Sony slams Nintendo 3DS as “babysitting tool”
Fuck my asshole bitch
Continuing this week’s theme of ‘let’s all pound on the 3DS’, market rival Sony Computer Entertainment America (SCEA) has strapped on its blood-encrusted hobnailed boots and proceeded to swing a heavy size-12 into Nintendo’s exposed midriff. Charming.As if having to battle ludicrous accusations from The Sun wasn’t enough for Nintendo to deal with, outspoken Sony bigwig Jack Tretton has launched an attack against both the 3DS and Nintendo’s history in the portable game space.

:yaypenis:
“Our view of the ‘Game Boy experience’ is that it’s a great babysitting tool, something young kids do on airplanes,” chided SCEA’s president and CEO during an interview with Fortune. “But no self-respecting twenty-something is going to be sitting on an airplane with one of those,” he added. “He’s too old for that.” We here at 3DS Buzz are fairly sure that many of our readers are happy 3DS owners in their twenties, or are perhaps even older Nintendo followers who grew up enjoying the Game Boy and Game Boy Advance–this writer included. Evidently, if Tretton’s observations are accurate, none of us have any self-respect and should be nothing short of embarrassed for enjoying Nintendo beyond the shadowy confines of our homes. And, if we’re not mistaken, the above quote also labels the Nintendo portable experience as a haven of youthful escapism that’s only fit for girls… Jack, seriously, shamelessly bigging-up your own products by sniping at the competition is one thing, but insulting the buying public is wholly inadvisable. Tretton’s comments come as the Nintendo 3DS is struggling to maintain momentum in Japan, where the glasses-free console has been eclipsed for the last two weeks by, surprise, surprise, the olde PlayStation Portable. Yet, despite the PSP’s recent resurgence in the Japanese market, might we point out that, while Sony has sold a solid 67 million PSPs around the world, Nintendo’s family of DS devices lead the global console market by a country mile thanks to unit sales of 146 million. That equates to a lot of Nintendo fans carrying around a PSP-shaped void where their self-respect should be.


----------



## lukecop80 (May 11, 2011)

frereqgrevrvgbrtv

Meh it isn't worth it


----------



## Sausage Head (May 11, 2011)

zombie


----------



## Generation 16 (May 12, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Dter ic (May 14, 2011)

PPL DIS IS DA BEST SIT 4 ROMZ LINKY HERE


----------



## Shockwind (May 15, 2011)

SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM





Spoiler



SPAM!


----------



## sergster1 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Forstride (May 15, 2011)

;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;


----------



## sergster1 (May 15, 2011)

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><i><!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro-->;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></i>


----------



## Hydreigon (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (May 16, 2011)

Are you excited to see the edge of me post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































































































































































The message is...









































































































































































































































































































Wait for it...




















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































SPAM!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 16, 2011)

badonkahonk


----------



## sergster1 (May 16, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube]



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2011)

no


----------



## koimayeul (May 17, 2011)

i just farted

*Posts merged*

i just farted

*Posts merged*

i just farted

soz my browser farted XD


----------



## Sausage Head (May 17, 2011)

no


----------



## koimayeul (May 17, 2011)

ANGRY WITH MOSQUTOES FUCK


----------



## SilentRevolt (May 19, 2011)

no


----------



## Sausage Head (May 19, 2011)

to do t tu dk ee k ii p iu k ll e to as an am bo po te..,a be ky t tu dk ee kk ii p iu k ll?


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 20, 2011)

I probably should have just stayed away.


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2011)

brb nature call


----------



## AlanJohn (May 22, 2011)

ian and anthony fuk me


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 23, 2011)

Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!

<div align='center'>



Spoiler



<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


</div>


----------



## Deleted-220713 (May 23, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3661222:date=May 23 2011, 03:08 PM:name=FiReFoX_7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FiReFoX_7 @ May 23 2011, 03:08 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3661222"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!

<div align='center'>



Spoiler



<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!This thread's nothing but spam!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


</div><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I read every single sentence.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 23, 2011)

Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;





Spoiler



;O;


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)




----------



## DrOctapu (May 24, 2011)

ANAL SEEPAGE.


----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2011)

i hate this thread. i can't do anything here.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i hate this thread. i can't do anything here.


And this thread doesn't do anything here either


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but can we do anything about it?


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ars25 (May 26, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
ccddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
dddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffgggggggg
ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
ggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkklllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopppp
ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
pppppppppppppppppppqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## koimayeul (May 26, 2011)

original star wars trilogy pwn ass cheeks


----------



## adamshinoda (May 26, 2011)

lol'd at Alan John signatureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeee


----------



## AlanJohn (May 26, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> lol'd at Alan John signatureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> e
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e


----------



## Narayan (May 26, 2011)

sigh


----------



## adamshinoda (May 26, 2011)

It's Friday Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's looking for the weekend weekend
Party and party !!!

FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN  FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN   FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2011)

Spam, spam, and more spam!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 27, 2011)

Its SPAM DAY!!
SPAM DAY!!
Gotta spam on a SPAM DAY!!
Everybody is spamming on the weekend!!!

SPAM SPAM SPAM  
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2011)

NO, NOT THE CUTE LITTLE DOGGY!!


----------



## Shockwind (May 27, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## marcus134 (May 27, 2011)

THE SPAM SONG
[youtube]ITeuaqcpckc[/youtube]

The Spam sketch

[youtube]anwy2MPT5RE[/youtube]

love Monty Python


----------



## Shockwind (May 27, 2011)

SPAM!


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2011)

Lompoc


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2011)

Proin eu dui sapien, eu semper orci. Mauris mollis lacus at odio posuere dapibus. Nunc bibendum arcu id elit viverra aliquet. Ut sed mi vel libero pellentesque facilisis. Praesent a nibh mauris. In lectus augue, facilisis vel tincidunt sed, tempus in dui. Phasellus convallis ipsum convallis nibh sollicitudin tincidunt. Suspendisse ut neque vel orci vehicula molestie vel ut mauris. Ut id lacinia quam. Curabitur tempor lorem sodales erat iaculis blandit. Aenean gravida vestibulum sodales.

Cras iaculis, turpis eget gravida sodales, diam enim tincidunt urna, sit amet porttitor erat velit vitae ante. Maecenas nisl dui, dignissim non feugiat non, scelerisque id lacus. Etiam fringilla viverra turpis ac placerat. Curabitur quis odio in nibh aliquam tristique. Vivamus molestie, arcu non tristique vestibulum, risus enim malesuada purus, sit amet mollis quam mi ut libero. Proin quis urna vel tortor laoreet suscipit id eu leo. Aenean vulputate quam tellus, et pharetra nisi. Etiam porttitor nisl fermentum ante dapibus mattis. Sed neque augue, vehicula eu ornare nec, scelerisque ut erat. Suspendisse suscipit ultricies tincidunt. Cras eleifend pulvinar nibh quis pellentesque. Maecenas iaculis lectus a nulla aliquam at pellentesque odio convallis. Cras et eros sapien, rutrum consequat libero. Phasellus iaculis eleifend nunc, semper aliquet nunc semper sit amet. Maecenas nulla elit, sagittis eu imperdiet nec, mollis eu risus. Sed scelerisque, erat at sollicitudin vehicula, nisl nunc ullamcorper mi, eget luctus tellus justo id nunc. Morbi porta neque a lacus tristique luctus.

Aliquam odio purus, luctus eget accumsan imperdiet, pellentesque id tellus. Ut placerat condimentum ante, placerat lobortis odio tempus eget. Suspendisse sem quam, posuere sed cursus sed, auctor eget nisi. Phasellus diam tortor, dictum nec placerat sit amet, hendrerit sed quam. Vestibulum nec lorem quam, et sodales lectus. Maecenas dui quam, ultricies vel tempus vel, dictum ac nunc. Aenean id nulla ut ligula ultricies tempor ac id augue. Etiam vel purus nisl, eu tincidunt magna. Nunc non erat nisl, vitae molestie felis. Maecenas at ligula at dui viverra facilisis a nec metus. Cras placerat venenatis odio, scelerisque posuere turpis faucibus eget. Suspendisse vulputate auctor nulla ut suscipit.

Nunc fermentum, neque vitae vestibulum volutpat, tellus neque ultrices enim, nec auctor turpis diam nec orci. Fusce id magna tellus. Nam quis mi sit amet justo ultrices porttitor eu eget metus. Nunc in dignissim nisi. Aliquam volutpat ultricies enim, id accumsan neque adipiscing sed. Sed ut sapien sed mi posuere mattis. Nullam lacinia lacinia quam id placerat. Ut sed eros elit. Fusce gravida eros eget felis interdum vel volutpat libero elementum. Proin et sem diam, at rutrum purus. Vestibulum lacinia laoreet odio eu viverra. Praesent sem arcu, sollicitudin eu venenatis in, pretium ut ipsum. Mauris vel libero venenatis augue vulputate dignissim aliquet et orci. In placerat posuere vestibulum. Pellentesque at ligula in dolor imperdiet molestie. Duis at pulvinar dolor. Phasellus vehicula congue sapien, nec facilisis diam blandit in.

Aenean vel enim mi. Etiam rutrum tortor placerat odio hendrerit et hendrerit arcu condimentum. Nunc mi felis, sagittis ac lobortis at, ultricies sit amet risus. Vivamus augue ipsum, gravida eget ornare gravida, tincidunt eu felis. Nunc nunc est, ornare nec mollis et, eleifend sit amet purus. Sed placerat dui rutrum augue commodo quis iaculis diam luctus. Nulla ultrices ultrices mollis. Fusce congue, nulla id luctus rhoncus, arcu leo accumsan augue, ut tempor nulla orci scelerisque risus. Sed dapibus dictum leo, vel luctus arcu vestibulum vel. Morbi sodales egestas lectus, quis varius odio suscipit in. Vestibulum tellus lectus, fringilla a faucibus nec, iaculis et urna. Aenean viverra velit suscipit dolor consequat et auctor est bibendum. Pellentesque tempus neque a massa tincidunt sed bibendum risus mattis. Etiam eget mattis quam. Vivamus porta porttitor elit. Cras id enim nec nulla pretium placerat. Aliquam tellus elit, congue vitae mattis in, ornare quis risus. Proin id nulla elit, nec mollis eros. Donec purus augue, molestie non pellentesque eget, sodales ut mauris.

Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Morbi facilisis pulvinar diam. Phasellus semper viverra orci quis vestibulum. Maecenas nec leo metus. Aenean et purus et est elementum sagittis sit amet placerat felis. Sed sit amet elementum justo. Vestibulum sit amet quam in lacus blandit gravida. Sed nisl est, placerat in dictum id, vestibulum et purus. Suspendisse lectus nunc, accumsan a dictum at, dapibus luctus felis. Maecenas suscipit placerat velit, sed vehicula erat posuere eget. Nam quis lectus leo. In vehicula bibendum nisi non tristique. Sed molestie gravida leo vel feugiat. In non ligula enim, eget luctus mi. Pellentesque sed magna non sapien pellentesque adipiscing. Vivamus euismod imperdiet nulla, quis mollis dolor molestie et. Praesent aliquet orci nec nisl tempus vitae bibendum sem posuere. Etiam laoreet faucibus leo a porta. Curabitur in eros purus, vitae cursus magna. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos.

Proin eleifend, tellus et varius varius, nisi nisi rutrum felis, pretium volutpat justo enim vitae odio. Proin vitae elit nec eros iaculis lobortis. Phasellus ac dapibus massa. Nullam pellentesque ornare nulla, in iaculis magna tincidunt ac. Duis a ipsum eu mauris vehicula cursus. Donec quis nisl et elit porta tempus in eget turpis. Nullam auctor, lorem a commodo adipiscing, felis massa pharetra nisl, a feugiat augue elit eget ante. Nulla sed nisl vitae velit consectetur varius. Vivamus quis eros nulla, non congue ipsum. Nunc fermentum sapien non lectus dapibus a vulputate libero tincidunt. Vestibulum aliquam mattis mollis. Curabitur faucibus blandit est id pharetra. Curabitur dui odio, rutrum tincidunt venenatis nec, aliquam quis nibh.

Integer elit mauris, egestas ut pretium nec, suscipit at orci. Fusce a enim leo. Pellentesque eu magna ipsum. Praesent aliquam auctor cursus. Mauris hendrerit quam vel tortor vulputate congue. Integer dolor quam, laoreet ut tristique ac, tempor eu dui. Proin in velit sed risus pretium malesuada. Praesent quis ante nisi. Sed porta erat sed ligula ornare adipiscing. Maecenas ac nibh neque. Nam lobortis neque imperdiet sem eleifend eu semper felis pharetra. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Etiam nec velit ac massa ornare sodales vitae non nulla. Aliquam interdum pulvinar felis et sollicitudin.

Donec sem quam, consectetur in rutrum vitae, faucibus sit amet tellus. Cras egestas, nulla vulputate blandit feugiat, mauris eros cursus lectus, et consequat ante purus ac nulla. Ut rutrum posuere sem, at fringilla tortor venenatis sed. Ut dapibus porttitor eros, a venenatis tellus euismod et. Maecenas accumsan tellus tempor ante malesuada et sollicitudin augue elementum. Maecenas eu consectetur massa. Nunc porttitor mattis euismod. Pellentesque dignissim, felis ut porttitor fermentum, velit justo suscipit augue, sit amet eleifend metus quam at sem. Ut vel nulla velit. Fusce tincidunt pretium nibh vel elementum. In ullamcorper ultrices vulputate.

Nullam erat nisl, semper ut semper ac, porttitor at mi. Pellentesque consectetur vehicula urna eget eleifend. Ut vehicula ultrices enim quis adipiscing. Nam quis aliquam risus. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed blandit nisl vitae mi adipiscing sed venenatis magna auctor. Cras rhoncus tristique neque, vitae volutpat magna rutrum ac. Phasellus tincidunt mauris quis nunc sodales eu posuere tortor consequat. Sed a urna eros. Mauris sit amet purus augue. In libero arcu, volutpat quis congue tincidunt, convallis vel metus. Morbi egestas laoreet nisi, a lobortis velit bibendum suscipit.

Sed hendrerit viverra tellus, faucibus gravida lorem pharetra at. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Donec rutrum consectetur augue in consequat. Fusce fringilla justo id eros adipiscing molestie. Nullam facilisis rutrum nisi id pharetra. Nulla semper consequat gravida. Donec pharetra sapien at mi mollis non blandit ipsum vestibulum. Cras placerat, sapien eu dictum porttitor, lacus turpis vehicula felis, a varius lacus felis a justo. Nulla facilisi. Maecenas congue vulputate quam, et sodales turpis molestie sit amet. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Suspendisse pretium porttitor lacus at rutrum. Curabitur aliquam odio a eros aliquet in ultricies nisi posuere. Sed tristique sodales velit sed dignissim. Sed at nisi vehicula quam convallis blandit lacinia fringilla metus. In condimentum nunc sit amet metus ullamcorper tempus.

Etiam cursus justo non nisi adipiscing commodo. Pellentesque id lorem felis. Vestibulum dignissim elementum velit non posuere. In dignissim tincidunt accumsan. Vestibulum congue aliquam ipsum, a imperdiet elit pretium a. Integer sed elit ut diam varius accumsan pretium non nibh. Vivamus sit amet tristique augue. Mauris non est non lectus fringilla pretium eu a lorem. Nulla ac felis ut dui dignissim congue. Suspendisse non sollicitudin nisi. Maecenas arcu sem, interdum congue lobortis pulvinar, rutrum ac felis. Sed scelerisque lacus massa, sit amet scelerisque lacus. Nunc euismod sapien pulvinar eros tempus tempus. Aliquam sit amet consequat arcu. Nulla placerat placerat elit, viverra venenatis purus sodales in.

Morbi aliquam ligula in ante aliquam vulputate. Integer sollicitudin posuere orci id dignissim. Aenean in purus libero, mattis condimentum velit. Duis gravida adipiscing molestie. Maecenas commodo commodo faucibus. Aliquam dolor velit, tincidunt eu scelerisque ac, vulputate a nunc. Mauris quis sapien nec lorem ornare lacinia consectetur eu dolor. Donec vitae metus felis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Donec adipiscing diam faucibus nunc scelerisque eleifend. Quisque dui diam, pretium vitae volutpat non, mollis ut odio. Nullam eros risus, facilisis id pulvinar non, blandit in magna. In ac est ut lorem consequat auctor non id tortor. Etiam nisl quam, rhoncus a sodales id, rutrum ac velit. Vestibulum blandit auctor diam eu ultrices. Curabitur eget vehicula libero. Mauris in sapien ac turpis ultrices porta eget ut sapien.

Donec ac eros non neque adipiscing suscipit. Curabitur a tortor sed arcu scelerisque posuere id id est. Nullam auctor lacinia felis, a facilisis tellus aliquam in. Vestibulum libero dui, tempor vel pretium sed, feugiat quis arcu. Vestibulum non odio nisl, et pretium eros. Quisque dui ligula, elementum vitae laoreet vitae, imperdiet facilisis velit. Duis lobortis blandit tellus, non pellentesque tellus malesuada at. Aenean in enim justo, vitae venenatis justo. Donec id enim justo, in porttitor tellus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus metus enim, malesuada eu mollis non, vestibulum ut justo. Donec vulputate metus ac turpis facilisis aliquam. In at tellus at magna dignissim egestas. Fusce porta enim sed dolor aliquam faucibus. Aliquam vehicula velit ornare massa tempus placerat. Duis sit amet risus urna. Nulla facilisi. Aenean urna ligula, semper vitae tempus ac, accumsan elementum tortor.

Maecenas eget mi pellentesque felis scelerisque tincidunt. Sed imperdiet velit id lectus dictum consequat. Praesent non posuere nunc. Pellentesque id mollis ante. Aliquam cursus, sapien eget sagittis interdum, mi enim pharetra orci, quis mattis nibh tortor eget tortor. Mauris a odio nec ligula congue egestas quis ac est. Morbi lorem eros, laoreet a ultricies vitae, porttitor eget libero. Donec porta sodales facilisis. In nisi eros, ullamcorper quis condimentum quis, blandit vitae lectus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Phasellus eget tellus ligula. Nullam consequat, magna in dictum pellentesque, magna nibh sagittis tortor, nec facilisis nibh urna et nisl. Mauris ac diam erat, et ultrices ligula. Vestibulum vitae mi vel sapien semper porta. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.

Pellentesque magna ante, iaculis eu varius quis, interdum ac turpis. Nulla facilisi. Curabitur at lorem augue, vel congue ante. Nullam vel diam nunc. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Nulla arcu nulla, rhoncus quis suscipit non, laoreet in tellus. Cras et lacinia erat. Mauris blandit, est ac hendrerit gravida, elit massa ornare nibh, vel facilisis leo enim a eros. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Suspendisse non metus purus. Integer at ipsum turpis. Morbi eu nunc sit amet tellus eleifend posuere. Integer massa lectus, porta dapibus scelerisque eu, porttitor sit amet nunc. Aenean facilisis dolor vitae odio venenatis ultricies. Quisque sit amet tempus turpis. Mauris nisi libero, molestie a suscipit sed, eleifend sit amet arcu. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam suscipit ultricies dui vel accumsan. Etiam bibendum erat vulputate mauris tristique vestibulum. Sed tempor, enim et placerat tristique, metus nulla vestibulum tellus, vitae lobortis sem dolor sodales neque.

Maecenas commodo bibendum magna eget suscipit. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Donec sed nisi risus. Donec hendrerit facilisis massa et tincidunt. Integer eu odio at orci porttitor gravida. Curabitur imperdiet dapibus dui, sed ullamcorper turpis egestas eget. Maecenas eu magna mi, a pellentesque sapien. Pellentesque dui neque, aliquam vel varius eget, tempor ac nisi. Vivamus ornare purus a nisl lobortis non placerat arcu volutpat. Fusce sit amet dui at enim vehicula fringilla vitae a arcu. Nunc semper lectus et augue ullamcorper dapibus. Vestibulum ultricies sollicitudin orci, nec elementum nisl pellentesque non. Vestibulum tristique risus vitae nibh suscipit iaculis quis non urna.

Maecenas mi purus, ultrices vitae tempus non, fermentum posuere quam. Vestibulum quis nisi mauris. Nulla eget arcu orci, id elementum sem. Etiam est dui, condimentum scelerisque tincidunt vitae, sagittis in lectus. Proin sed aliquet quam. Vivamus dignissim mauris sit amet urna vehicula vulputate. Vivamus interdum posuere sodales. Vivamus blandit felis vitae nisl semper auctor. Morbi massa nisi, cursus ac luctus id, eleifend imperdiet libero. Integer id mi ipsum, ut condimentum nunc.

Etiam rutrum consequat mauris sit amet tristique. Pellentesque leo arcu, elementum vitae faucibus quis, consequat pellentesque sapien. Donec dolor sem, egestas sed ultricies sit amet, pharetra ut nulla. Donec sollicitudin, dui et posuere pharetra, magna quam congue orci, nec tincidunt felis risus id justo. Morbi interdum euismod nulla quis accumsan. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nulla pharetra tincidunt tempus. Ut tincidunt purus a tortor sollicitudin dictum. Suspendisse consectetur, turpis consectetur lacinia volutpat, leo sem placerat ligula, sed ultrices orci elit eu lacus. Nulla dignissim nisi vitae mauris tempus et laoreet orci tristique. Donec dolor eros, dictum sed pellentesque sed, bibendum et leo. Donec eu tortor non ante lacinia vulputate in sit amet lacus. Cras condimentum ornare vehicula. Cras cursus bibendum hendrerit. Etiam bibendum neque vitae nisi aliquet ut venenatis dui adipiscing. Sed massa augue, rhoncus quis mattis eu, elementum vel nisl. Ut mollis ligula rutrum nibh varius eget dictum nulla rutrum. Integer luctus scelerisque massa, et placerat justo commodo vitae.

Ut tristique nisi quis est mattis eget eleifend turpis sagittis. Maecenas et justo in ipsum vulputate dapibus vestibulum quis risus. Vestibulum ac sem augue. Mauris congue, turpis sit amet egestas bibendum, nisi arcu hendrerit dui, in congue felis risus vel tortor. Fusce ut nisi sapien, sed euismod lectus. Donec purus augue, ultrices sit amet posuere non, pulvinar in est. Duis eleifend ullamcorper enim lobortis euismod. Pellentesque commodo massa dapibus ante euismod a consequat mi porttitor. Integer rhoncus elit tristique leo imperdiet vel tincidunt turpis congue. Maecenas egestas est vitae nulla sagittis tincidunt. Integer a ligula velit. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Aliquam luctus varius leo, ac posuere lacus auctor a. Pellentesque condimentum, massa id iaculis vehicula, tortor ipsum malesuada lorem, nec elementum diam nibh et nunc. Suspendisse ac elit tortor, non euismod nisi. Quisque ligula tortor, porta vitae tempor quis, convallis sit amet orci. Morbi tempor, justo sed molestie pellentesque, metus metus auctor tortor, nec tempor mi nunc sit amet justo. Nullam faucibus ligula in est volutpat posuere.

Vivamus varius feugiat odio tempor tempor. Praesent eu dictum nisl. Sed eu tellus sed odio scelerisque eleifend. Sed cursus, augue a rhoncus dignissim, nisl arcu blandit ante, commodo cursus justo libero nec massa. Vestibulum eget eleifend ante. Donec nec ligula in ante tristique interdum in aliquet mauris. Suspendisse ac elit a purus suscipit ultrices a in magna. Duis vel dictum magna. Aliquam eu enim sem. Fusce volutpat eleifend sapien, non ultricies tortor viverra non. Aenean et augue turpis. Vivamus ultricies leo id risus blandit pharetra. Morbi aliquet laoreet aliquam. Vestibulum non libero odio. Curabitur bibendum consectetur dolor in cursus. Sed consequat augue sed augue euismod nec rutrum odio cursus. Vivamus ultricies urna eleifend enim posuere sit amet volutpat mi sagittis. Proin id tortor dolor. Pellentesque cursus feugiat eros et aliquet.

Cras pellentesque cursus tristique. Nulla condimentum leo tempus metus faucibus vehicula. Maecenas sodales consectetur condimentum. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed hendrerit condimentum sem, sit amet lobortis libero placerat et. Nunc sodales volutpat eros. Aenean rutrum porta enim, quis eleifend lacus gravida eu. Donec bibendum massa nec nibh consectetur sit amet rhoncus neque convallis. Nullam sapien nisl, tempor iaculis elementum vestibulum, convallis vel purus. Sed elementum, mi a tempus pulvinar, lectus augue tempus augue, vel rutrum tortor augue sed justo. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Etiam aliquet sapien ut nunc malesuada ut posuere magna porta. Fusce aliquet convallis sapien, sed blandit massa mollis non. Aliquam imperdiet sagittis suscipit.

Morbi a justo sit amet enim convallis consequat sed ut dui. Nam accumsan est at quam laoreet at vehicula dolor consequat. Duis blandit ornare neque a suscipit. Curabitur lacus quam, aliquet non dictum vel, elementum sed urna. Donec quis commodo quam. Etiam venenatis dictum ligula, et aliquam ante eleifend nec. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis eget magna eu ante lacinia iaculis ut nec justo. Donec sollicitudin arcu quis dolor tincidunt consectetur. In et sapien non elit iaculis tincidunt at quis ligula. Etiam vitae tortor nec massa elementum pretium. Fusce enim mi, dignissim ut fermentum ut, eleifend nec lorem. In mauris nulla, convallis et blandit a, tincidunt et enim. Phasellus lacus mauris, ultrices eget facilisis et, laoreet non mauris. Maecenas ut pharetra dolor. Sed lacinia, diam eget sodales vulputate, orci est ultricies lacus, id fringilla ligula libero vitae nisl. Nunc mattis libero in dolor vulputate consectetur.

Donec id arcu risus, non sagittis enim. Aliquam eu purus metus, eget molestie lorem. Suspendisse blandit urna non purus luctus id congue libero venenatis. Maecenas scelerisque leo at nisi fermentum sed commodo justo viverra. Donec velit massa, iaculis sed pellentesque eget, hendrerit non eros. Sed neque ligula, pulvinar id rhoncus at, rutrum varius enim. Nulla id urna eget diam varius interdum placerat at sapien. Pellentesque in lectus et urna auctor porta. Pellentesque mollis dolor sed ipsum porta non pellentesque urna tempor. Pellentesque varius posuere velit nec elementum. Duis congue nunc sed mauris pretium porttitor. Suspendisse eu ipsum sapien, at vehicula mi. Ut et nisl non turpis volutpat blandit. Etiam aliquam ultricies turpis id pharetra. Nam pulvinar, nunc eu viverra facilisis, sem lacus vulputate lacus, bibendum luctus ante velit sit amet arcu. Morbi non mi eget massa egestas semper nec eget nulla. Aliquam eget velit purus. Sed porttitor varius euismod. Maecenas non orci feugiat odio vestibulum gravida sit amet sit amet tellus.

Maecenas scelerisque, libero nec placerat suscipit, dui nulla ultrices lectus, id rhoncus massa justo in dolor. Vivamus pretium tempus turpis at convallis. Donec quis feugiat est. Nullam vehicula arcu non nunc suscipit porta. Ut fringilla elit quis urna volutpat luctus. Praesent eu augue ipsum, vitae hendrerit lectus. Vestibulum molestie purus non massa feugiat luctus. Maecenas non velit nibh. Pellentesque ipsum urna, viverra nec vulputate eu, ullamcorper sed erat. Ut lacus lorem, fermentum sit amet fringilla non, venenatis nec enim. Donec molestie viverra sagittis. Duis vulputate lectus vel augue venenatis ut aliquet augue porta. Nullam elementum velit urna. Nulla vulputate lectus elementum leo vulputate tincidunt. Nunc elementum enim vel dolor bibendum ut laoreet felis molestie. Quisque vel erat vel felis dictum convallis. Sed vulputate, elit sit amet tincidunt ullamcorper, mauris metus dignissim orci, et mattis nunc turpis vitae diam. Nam diam lectus, ornare sit amet molestie id, ornare vel risus. Maecenas quis augue sapien.

Praesent volutpat lorem non augue porta tristique. Cras auctor auctor dolor, in mattis nisl malesuada a. Aenean sed ligula mauris, vel molestie purus. Curabitur auctor erat vitae nisl dignissim convallis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Ut suscipit nibh in mi convallis ultricies. Pellentesque tincidunt magna nec libero convallis malesuada. Morbi purus libero, fermentum ac fringilla in, consectetur in metus. Maecenas id magna vel est lacinia volutpat vel vitae velit. In vulputate, eros in sagittis vulputate, tortor libero laoreet sem, ultrices lacinia justo dui quis risus. In vel urna a nisl semper vulputate ac at nibh. Pellentesque nec imperdiet turpis. Proin magna est, dictum vitae rutrum vitae, condimentum vel elit. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Suspendisse facilisis aliquet massa, ac vulputate magna feugiat ac. Curabitur eu pharetra magna. Vestibulum venenatis, tortor sed laoreet ornare, nunc nisl aliquam enim, ut posuere magna nisi nec arcu. Maecenas rutrum ultricies blandit. Nulla molestie urna at elit hendrerit vel condimentum libero consectetur. Maecenas sed mi lacus, ut porta dolor.

Donec mollis, diam et vehicula elementum, nibh felis ultrices dolor, non interdum velit odio vitae ligula. Phasellus dapibus varius mauris. Morbi lectus arcu, ullamcorper in mattis nec, sollicitudin vitae leo. Quisque nec ante eget est tempus accumsan. Ut sit amet lacus quam, quis convallis arcu. Fusce metus dui, viverra nec lobortis at, gravida nec turpis. Morbi tortor nisl, luctus ac faucibus id, feugiat at dolor. Mauris fringilla, lacus sit amet vulputate hendrerit, turpis quam pulvinar metus, ut mattis lacus tortor sit amet odio. Mauris auctor blandit lacus a posuere. Nunc a nunc in ligula dictum malesuada. Suspendisse potenti. Praesent quis libero a lectus vulputate adipiscing vehicula nec enim. Nunc dui dui, porttitor a interdum vel, accumsan eget nunc. Sed eleifend elit nec sapien auctor nec commodo nunc mattis. Cras eu nulla id eros lacinia eleifend et nec odio.

Suspendisse neque arcu, accumsan non euismod et, viverra in dui. Aenean varius elementum lobortis. Aenean ac felis quis diam suscipit condimentum id eget sapien. Cras dictum diam eget leo porttitor placerat. Suspendisse non sapien est, in auctor lectus. Sed nec porta quam. Suspendisse porttitor lacus at urna pellentesque eu scelerisque massa ultricies. Suspendisse id sem at nisi vulputate consectetur. Praesent ullamcorper metus sed felis lacinia vestibulum. Fusce condimentum, ipsum non ullamcorper suscipit, libero mauris facilisis neque, quis suscipit enim odio at ipsum. Etiam ac laoreet libero.

Suspendisse potenti. Quisque porta semper nulla, ut varius mi convallis a. Pellentesque vitae mi ut magna venenatis rhoncus pharetra sit amet ligula. Vivamus mattis eleifend egestas. Fusce vitae nunc non arcu molestie tincidunt nec vitae arcu. Aenean elit tellus, tempus et adipiscing sollicitudin, elementum bibendum quam. Maecenas lacus orci, suscipit sit amet placerat in, feugiat sed turpis. Sed risus arcu, euismod at mattis eget, laoreet quis justo. Fusce sodales pulvinar nunc. In pellentesque leo vel libero feugiat vel vulputate justo ultricies. Morbi luctus varius tortor, ac aliquet velit pharetra id. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Etiam urna nisl, facilisis nec aliquam ut, dictum at orci. Cras pellentesque massa sed risus luctus porttitor. Sed adipiscing hendrerit porttitor.

Cras et enim arcu, a eleifend neque. Praesent eu commodo eros. Nullam vitae dolor sed sapien faucibus vestibulum. Nam a velit lorem, quis cursus augue. Praesent condimentum, nibh sed varius interdum, lectus lacus elementum sem, eu aliquet turpis ligula eu risus. Phasellus et tellus quis orci tincidunt malesuada eu nec magna. Maecenas vel neque tortor, in vestibulum enim. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vestibulum dolor mauris, aliquam a sodales sed, gravida vitae ipsum. Aliquam risus erat, euismod id sollicitudin eget, porttitor vitae ante. Aenean pulvinar tristique lacinia. Donec quis urna velit. Mauris sit amet elit quis magna accumsan porttitor vel vitae neque. Donec semper, elit id venenatis fringilla, tortor massa porta sem, a hendrerit massa nisi at lacus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus in viverra ligula. Mauris euismod tellus sed nunc interdum malesuada. Phasellus vestibulum sem vel justo mattis faucibus.

Nullam consequat est vitae erat sollicitudin et mollis risus auctor. Praesent vitae dictum nibh. Phasellus eu augue nisl, iaculis fermentum lorem. In vitae lobortis risus. Donec bibendum ultrices nisl, ut vehicula magna vulputate vitae. Aliquam bibendum, nibh et dictum tristique, diam massa interdum quam, in tincidunt tortor nulla ac arcu. Etiam ut turpis et est convallis egestas. Fusce nec semper est. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. In tempor elit in erat blandit placerat. Nulla augue sem, malesuada a ornare ac, interdum vitae dolor. Proin lobortis sem vitae libero tempor et consectetur urna ullamcorper. Phasellus quis congue felis. Vivamus tincidunt tempus lacus ut consequat. Morbi vitae dolor arcu. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis sodales leo nec odio congue id pulvinar augue dapibus. Aenean tincidunt, lectus et dignissim tristique, augue libero fermentum justo, ac lobortis justo arcu non purus. Donec et enim vel lectus posuere sagittis mattis eget elit. Morbi ullamcorper orci quis libero placerat vitae vulputate lorem convallis.

Curabitur quam magna, porttitor eu fringilla a, sagittis a leo. Nunc imperdiet lorem neque, laoreet rhoncus ligula. Donec augue lorem, condimentum non interdum sit amet, ornare tristique lectus. Vestibulum lacinia dolor non tortor dignissim tempus. Aenean viverra quam ipsum. Donec rutrum neque ut turpis consectetur fermentum. In nec justo vel diam bibendum dapibus vitae quis diam. Curabitur dictum leo nec justo iaculis elementum. Nunc blandit massa vel turpis pellentesque vel pellentesque mauris consequat. Ut vitae leo eget metus tempus pretium sit amet eu neque.

Aenean id lacus ut sem accumsan tristique nec a felis. Ut augue risus, suscipit sed laoreet ac, consequat id erat. Fusce non tortor nec urna dictum adipiscing. Aenean in enim eros. Mauris vitae elit ut felis scelerisque euismod. Mauris risus arcu, aliquam at faucibus id, pharetra id leo. Aliquam et lectus hendrerit mauris egestas auctor eget placerat libero. Aliquam erat volutpat. Vestibulum pharetra ligula non est imperdiet eget laoreet magna dapibus. Donec eros purus, sodales et euismod vitae, lobortis sit amet dui. Nunc tristique lacus sed risus tempor at tristique mi interdum. In tortor odio, vestibulum sit amet interdum ac, lacinia at enim. Proin felis erat, iaculis sed cursus ac, tincidunt id nisi. Ut eget nisi non felis tincidunt auctor quis nec neque. Aliquam sed diam sed turpis posuere viverra. Nulla ac tortor sed nunc hendrerit accumsan non et ipsum. Donec quam augue, adipiscing sit amet consectetur sit amet, sagittis vel augue. Cras posuere lectus vel nulla elementum id pharetra felis adipiscing. Nam accumsan tempus lacus, a laoreet nibh vestibulum tristique. Maecenas consectetur tortor a metus egestas lobortis.

Nunc lacinia scelerisque tempus. Fusce viverra tellus in ligula iaculis fringilla interdum risus euismod. Ut faucibus urna et neque mattis egestas. Pellentesque erat ipsum, condimentum id aliquam eu, rutrum id nulla. Fusce vitae consectetur lectus. Quisque interdum nulla quis augue consequat sed tincidunt dolor malesuada. Proin sed posuere nisi. Proin pharetra tortor quis orci gravida semper. Praesent sed dignissim mi. In consequat lectus et dolor varius mollis. Quisque mollis luctus nulla, ac tempus est sagittis quis. Vestibulum sollicitudin facilisis iaculis. Nulla facilisi. In a mauris sit amet eros elementum tempor. Donec lacinia rutrum elit. Fusce rhoncus urna eu felis consectetur a fermentum turpis elementum. Maecenas leo nulla, malesuada in volutpat ac, tempus sed tortor.

Integer nec mi in nibh posuere tempor vel in nunc. In purus tortor, rutrum quis fermentum at, mattis ut magna. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Nullam arcu sapien, commodo et ornare non, lobortis sed velit. Proin eu sem sem, eget adipiscing diam. Mauris eleifend lacinia laoreet. Mauris ligula magna, mattis a sodales sed, tincidunt sagittis lorem. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nullam a bibendum nulla. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam mollis commodo dui, quis fringilla orci convallis et. Nunc pharetra orci non augue rutrum dapibus. Mauris placerat, tortor a congue pellentesque, velit eros laoreet mi, eu eleifend mi nisl eu odio. Vestibulum ultricies dolor eu lectus commodo in ultrices mauris tristique. Nunc nisl libero, convallis nec placerat eu, laoreet eu diam. Nam fringilla nisi faucibus purus tincidunt vitae dictum neque aliquet. Maecenas nec sapien metus. Duis luctus pharetra ultrices. Vestibulum vestibulum magna vel quam molestie blandit. Proin iaculis dui vitae lacus convallis vestibulum.

Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vestibulum eu magna sed libero blandit blandit quis non lacus. Praesent venenatis cursus euismod. Cras ut dolor sed tortor tincidunt accumsan. Morbi nec velit nibh. Phasellus interdum ultricies ligula nec viverra. Proin molestie dui vel libero vestibulum non pulvinar diam semper. Donec suscipit mattis ligula et posuere. Sed sit amet congue leo. Donec ornare quam vel lorem cursus ultrices. Morbi molestie, urna nec fringilla porta, nulla tellus tincidunt elit, a molestie lacus enim at justo. Nulla vitae orci sit amet mauris aliquam egestas. Aliquam enim nisl, ultrices eu hendrerit nec, porta et ipsum. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Donec odio lorem, sodales gravida sodales at, malesuada eget felis. Vivamus non magna diam, et venenatis massa. Maecenas quis nibh vel ipsum auctor accumsan. Cras pharetra magna sit amet libero aliquam pharetra. Aenean et augue nisl, ut ullamcorper ligula.

Mauris fringilla faucibus libero eu tincidunt. Praesent ullamcorper faucibus ante ut auctor. Proin porta pharetra orci quis rutrum. Aliquam in orci sed velit hendrerit sagittis. Donec ullamcorper purus eget neque vehicula dapibus vel a odio. Fusce sit amet diam mi, nec mattis urna. Quisque interdum justo nec ligula molestie ultrices. Nullam auctor risus ac nibh porttitor eu tincidunt arcu tincidunt. Cras vel mi arcu, sed interdum velit. Nulla posuere nibh ut lorem tristique quis iaculis dui accumsan. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Phasellus velit lacus, ullamcorper sed congue nec, pulvinar id erat. Sed fringilla leo ac lorem bibendum fringilla. Etiam vestibulum congue odio, ac porta ante mollis quis. Cras vitae sem massa. Cras ut risus at ipsum porta lacinia. Sed rutrum scelerisque convallis. Sed mauris nunc, bibendum eu pharetra convallis, suscipit sit amet enim. Fusce eget dolor nisi.

Sed imperdiet orci non erat fringilla non rutrum mi egestas. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Mauris pretium faucibus nunc, sit amet pellentesque urna faucibus a. Nullam aliquam pellentesque urna quis aliquam. Aliquam vehicula eleifend arcu in porttitor. Aliquam elementum enim ac sem feugiat quis molestie nunc tempus. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Vivamus eu odio tortor. Nam elit urna, consequat ac tincidunt nec, commodo at mauris. Aenean a nisl et augue fringilla lobortis a non erat. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis libero ligula, tempus id tristique vel, ultricies quis arcu. Sed nec commodo magna. Suspendisse dictum faucibus interdum. Quisque lacus metus, molestie et venenatis sed, venenatis nec sem. Quisque dignissim mattis lectus, a rutrum turpis elementum nec. Cras eleifend ante vitae purus porta nec tristique metus congue. Proin ultrices orci urna, vitae auctor quam.

Aliquam erat volutpat. Vestibulum lacus justo, feugiat quis dapibus eget, sollicitudin nec enim. Ut dignissim sollicitudin magna, nec placerat dui sagittis nec. Morbi id libero augue. Etiam dapibus iaculis ligula nec sollicitudin. Praesent tortor arcu, egestas at cursus ut, aliquam sed lorem. Quisque tempus facilisis mollis. Aenean a eros leo, eget tincidunt arcu. Suspendisse eget sapien pretium eros rhoncus ornare nec eget nibh. Vestibulum eget massa eu orci gravida molestie vel quis purus. Cras tellus lacus, rhoncus ut pharetra eget, scelerisque vitae ante. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nunc dignissim orci sit amet sapien vulputate rhoncus. Mauris sed erat ipsum, sit amet tincidunt felis.

Curabitur id arcu lorem. Donec feugiat malesuada nisl et ullamcorper. Phasellus posuere ultricies ullamcorper. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Proin luctus tellus nec purus eleifend dapibus. Suspendisse ornare suscipit consectetur. Curabitur vestibulum tempor neque, non tincidunt velit gravida et. Nam eu laoreet lorem. Suspendisse sed dolor lorem, sit amet tristique felis. Phasellus in purus a arcu adipiscing cursus id non lacus. Cras ac augue vehicula velit molestie eleifend non in arcu. Vivamus mollis ultrices est, ac luctus neque porta eu. Nunc placerat rutrum molestie. Vestibulum quis fermentum mauris. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Sed varius sollicitudin tellus ac fermentum. Sed ac dapibus neque.

Aenean facilisis massa id tortor dictum tristique. Morbi risus justo, euismod sed varius in, molestie sit amet mi. Maecenas erat orci, accumsan non vulputate id, porttitor non purus. Curabitur pulvinar, purus ac dignissim mollis, purus orci mattis metus, eu feugiat nulla lorem et tellus. Aenean et nisi ante, in imperdiet diam. Maecenas pretium cursus adipiscing. Nunc diam tortor, fermentum sit amet elementum et, hendrerit nec felis. In in tristique odio. Curabitur facilisis feugiat metus. Mauris vel odio massa, vitae placerat sem. Pellentesque tellus nunc, porta ut imperdiet at, rhoncus nec ligula. Sed tempor lectus nec lorem consectetur posuere. Nam molestie tortor mauris.

Ut vitae neque ut urna accumsan accumsan non nec arcu. Vestibulum bibendum feugiat lacus, et ultrices mi fermentum at. Duis viverra lorem vel lectus ultricies porta. Etiam adipiscing pharetra tellus in gravida. Donec ac libero id dui venenatis fermentum. Morbi mattis lorem ac dui interdum sit amet rutrum enim viverra. Aliquam tincidunt purus vel dolor eleifend adipiscing. Maecenas erat nisi, sollicitudin at dapibus nec, fermentum at neque. Donec non nunc velit. Suspendisse non arcu in sapien fringilla sodales. Nam odio risus, luctus eu convallis vitae, iaculis at dolor. Nam eget lacinia ipsum.

Nullam eget risus eget felis malesuada scelerisque. Nullam eget nibh sapien, eget molestie lorem. Proin sed lorem tellus, aliquet vestibulum diam. Donec at eleifend turpis. Praesent tincidunt dictum bibendum. Duis vitae tortor at tellus rutrum aliquam quis id metus. Nullam malesuada commodo porta. Aliquam erat volutpat. Morbi porta adipiscing dictum. Suspendisse suscipit sodales fringilla. Nunc posuere elit sit amet nulla tincidunt euismod. Cras non elit nibh. Phasellus egestas mollis orci, non mollis ipsum tristique nec. Proin dignissim lorem viverra nisi tristique commodo. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Suspendisse sit amet lectus orci, ac viverra sapien. Morbi id massa vel dui imperdiet semper. Vivamus nec magna neque, ac tincidunt odio.

Etiam varius, diam quis imperdiet lacinia, dolor elit auctor felis, vel commodo urna justo sit amet orci. Ut blandit libero et eros euismod ut laoreet nisi facilisis. Nulla facilisi. Suspendisse potenti. Mauris at orci et justo fringilla sagittis. Suspendisse fringilla semper odio id tristique. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Maecenas ullamcorper eros libero. Proin sed lacus magna, et condimentum orci. Praesent dignissim lorem vitae enim dignissim eget tristique ligula mollis. Mauris pharetra lorem ac mi suscipit in convallis risus pharetra. Duis volutpat fermentum magna, non volutpat sapien bibendum vitae. Duis euismod metus vitae metus rutrum sagittis.

Duis sodales, elit at euismod dapibus, lectus augue varius nulla, ac lobortis mi massa vel justo. In in arcu lacus. Vivamus cursus ligula quam, tincidunt sodales ligula. Nam semper ligula in urna sagittis pharetra. Donec sit amet arcu ligula. Sed id orci vitae enim pulvinar lobortis sed a nibh. Fusce dictum mi nec odio cursus pulvinar. In eu bibendum tellus. Cras leo justo, tincidunt ut volutpat in, egestas eget eros. Proin et massa ligula. Nam ornare, ante in elementum pharetra, sapien magna pellentesque erat, eu sagittis ante est a turpis. In quis sem semper odio porta pharetra. In mollis risus tristique libero mattis facilisis. Suspendisse potenti. Quisque luctus, urna sed eleifend adipiscing, tellus odio volutpat augue, ullamcorper elementum arcu odio id metus.

Nunc consectetur massa id lorem accumsan eu porta tortor accumsan. Vestibulum eget sapien quam. Aliquam magna ligula, gravida scelerisque condimentum nec, egestas varius ipsum. Suspendisse et velit ac augue faucibus pellentesque et non enim. Fusce metus lectus, congue id fermentum at, tempor ut nibh. In id pulvinar risus. Morbi scelerisque fringilla cursus. Cras suscipit velit ante, sit amet lacinia sapien. Integer at lectus quis mauris placerat pharetra et vel nisl. Aenean tincidunt hendrerit sapien, eu fermentum justo posuere id. Morbi viverra lorem et eros aliquam aliquet. Nulla facilisi. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed sapien urna, pharetra sit amet tempor non, suscipit vitae mauris.

In suscipit ligula sed turpis euismod at ultrices justo mattis. Proin aliquam semper erat a lacinia. Curabitur semper diam nec justo rutrum vestibulum. Integer et diam nunc, nec ultrices lectus. Sed eu justo purus, quis varius orci. Duis a nisl id sem consequat condimentum. Nunc luctus auctor metus et consectetur. Vestibulum sit amet nunc nulla, et aliquet nibh. Proin eleifend, dui sed hendrerit euismod, tortor risus sollicitudin quam, quis elementum sem nulla vitae nibh. Morbi rutrum, neque a dignissim tempor, augue dui venenatis sapien, in ullamcorper tellus mauris vel nisi. Quisque consectetur tristique elit id feugiat. Donec facilisis, tortor ut elementum congue, nulla ante hendrerit tortor, non ultrices lorem tellus a magna.

Maecenas sollicitudin, nisl eu hendrerit sollicitudin, tortor nunc adipiscing magna, sit amet vestibulum nibh eros at lorem. Nam ac urna lorem. Nulla sit amet velit lacus, pretium sagittis est. Suspendisse et turpis vel tortor accumsan porta. Nam a est augue, ut aliquam nunc. Nunc fringilla varius elementum. Duis vel ante viverra ante vehicula ullamcorper sit amet viverra risus. Quisque sed ligula ante, pellentesque volutpat elit. Suspendisse tortor odio, rhoncus sit amet blandit vitae, iaculis quis eros. Nullam interdum, eros sed fringilla sollicitudin, lorem arcu mattis metus, a fringilla nisl diam id nisi.

In elementum suscipit pulvinar. Nunc vulputate ante et lorem tincidunt pretium. Aenean egestas justo et lectus bibendum dapibus. Praesent rhoncus egestas risus ac elementum. Duis quis nibh lorem. Aenean id est metus. Vestibulum in nisl tortor. Cras molestie, tellus vitae lobortis malesuada, augue mauris sagittis velit, eu tempor magna dolor ac lectus. Praesent vestibulum mattis metus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Integer ut lobortis orci.

Proin posuere ipsum sed dolor interdum rutrum. Nulla facilisi. Fusce tristique rutrum neque ac sodales. Sed nec ligula vel dolor ultricies accumsan. Fusce sed ligula in lacus cursus scelerisque in nec purus. Nulla facilisi. Mauris quis velit at erat molestie imperdiet rhoncus nec neque. Suspendisse potenti. Integer sed ligula elit, non euismod nisl. Vestibulum non neque quis sapien porttitor vulputate. Fusce congue sagittis metus, eu ultricies lacus eleifend sit amet. Praesent rhoncus felis eget odio pharetra sed accumsan leo bibendum. Aliquam volutpat tortor iaculis urna commodo nec lobortis nisl rutrum. Donec id bibendum quam.

Nunc sit amet massa sodales felis convallis aliquam eget eget ligula. Nunc urna dui, euismod sit amet fermentum eget, ornare eget odio. Praesent pretium pulvinar mauris sed adipiscing. Sed iaculis tincidunt aliquet. Aliquam erat volutpat. Fusce lacus ante, porta a imperdiet eget, ultrices id libero. Fusce velit massa, blandit eu molestie ac, dapibus et risus. Quisque scelerisque, augue non venenatis varius, lectus metus volutpat risus, nec lacinia erat justo sit amet lacus. Mauris at est eget justo imperdiet lacinia in quis ligula. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae;

Integer commodo ullamcorper adipiscing. Ut quis turpis in ligula lacinia blandit a et nulla. Nam sit amet nunc nunc, tempus semper orci. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Vestibulum vel sem eu purus dictum mattis ac aliquet diam. Maecenas sed mi ligula, sit amet adipiscing augue. Phasellus at orci ac urna auctor auctor eget lobortis risus. Quisque magna mi, dapibus in euismod quis, euismod at risus. Donec lorem quam, consectetur sed rutrum quis, egestas ac velit. Nam blandit turpis erat.

Aenean nec leo pretium neque lobortis sollicitudin. Mauris rutrum magna sit amet lectus molestie varius ac vel ipsum. Mauris est risus, laoreet vitae suscipit eu, commodo id ligula. Quisque tincidunt consequat nisl, non dignissim erat blandit non. Praesent porttitor ipsum ac tortor vestibulum dapibus. Ut purus eros, accumsan eget lobortis quis, ullamcorper at diam. In a nibh vitae lacus hendrerit tincidunt faucibus ac mauris. Aenean hendrerit consectetur risus vel convallis. Sed consequat vehicula molestie. Donec ornare, sapien et dignissim volutpat, lectus nisl ultricies urna, sed condimentum sem dolor ullamcorper dolor. Donec vel consequat justo. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Maecenas scelerisque malesuada eros, nec congue eros commodo ut. Proin iaculis porta turpis, feugiat lacinia elit sollicitudin ac. Etiam turpis neque, lacinia id tempor at, tempus id sem. Quisque gravida, enim sit amet accumsan ultricies, sapien sem tempor tellus, eu sagittis lorem urna nec mi. Nullam in dui sed ipsum porta dapibus. Nunc ut lacus eu quam rutrum accumsan id vel ligula. Proin in nulla ligula, quis pellentesque elit. Praesent eu faucibus augue.

Vivamus iaculis dignissim nibh, sed molestie nisl commodo id. Maecenas porttitor quam at lorem lobortis dignissim. Nunc suscipit nibh eu massa consequat et feugiat sem ultricies. Nunc luctus justo luctus nunc tempor pulvinar. Ut aliquam orci eget sem congue ut rhoncus neque lobortis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Praesent metus dolor, aliquam ac tristique eget, mattis quis nisi. Morbi lectus mauris, blandit id cursus eget, gravida dignissim tortor. In sed augue ut lorem gravida cursus a nec ligula. Cras tristique, lacus quis venenatis mattis, quam nisi egestas orci, ut suscipit sem lorem mollis arcu. In hac habitasse platea dictumst.

Nunc viverra, leo elementum ullamcorper consectetur, dolor purus tempus diam, sit amet fringilla ante tortor et libero. Vestibulum posuere tortor turpis. Fusce ligula lorem, ornare at hendrerit eget, bibendum eu turpis. Aliquam varius urna in tortor semper dictum. Aliquam nunc nisl, dapibus feugiat semper vitae, sollicitudin sit amet lorem. Aliquam eu massa lorem. Curabitur posuere nisi nec erat facilisis non aliquam tellus eleifend. Fusce scelerisque lobortis egestas. Nullam imperdiet mauris sit amet purus aliquet egestas vel vitae risus. Donec consectetur cursus nunc, eu venenatis arcu interdum eget. Maecenas sit amet urna lorem. Ut imperdiet orci vel est pretium fringilla. Sed mauris nisl, pellentesque quis mollis a, congue ut neque. Curabitur gravida, orci non vehicula mollis, turpis tellus convallis leo, at luctus eros turpis ut arcu. Quisque ut felis ac mauris mattis cursus. Aliquam enim odio, tristique nec iaculis vel, bibendum et lacus. Sed laoreet consequat ante pellentesque semper. Vivamus vitae metus quam. Duis iaculis faucibus nibh nec aliquam.

Suspendisse ligula felis, malesuada a feugiat vel, suscipit id massa. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nam lacinia suscipit ligula, in posuere lacus molestie vitae. Sed convallis ultrices felis a cursus. Etiam sodales feugiat cursus. Nam placerat diam ac turpis pellentesque quis sodales quam vehicula. Ut pretium dolor diam, eget congue nisi. Aliquam erat volutpat. Integer vitae velit nec velit dapibus tristique ut ac sapien. Proin ac eros diam, in scelerisque lorem. Phasellus sit amet bibendum lectus.

Nulla mattis magna tempus mi facilisis egestas. Morbi sed pulvinar justo. Proin quis nulla in justo faucibus auctor id nec libero. Curabitur ac velit ac odio malesuada facilisis laoreet eget mi. Integer placerat molestie diam eu sollicitudin. Nam ante tortor, eleifend quis auctor nec, pulvinar sit amet massa. Nulla vitae nunc felis, non euismod ipsum. Integer eget eros magna, ac accumsan lacus. Cras dapibus consectetur augue, et interdum leo aliquet eget. Cras eu tortor turpis. Nullam ornare nunc sed odio aliquam rhoncus. Nullam vitae ipsum non lectus tempor condimentum vitae in ipsum. Quisque tincidunt, nisl ut semper adipiscing, arcu justo pellentesque metus, eget laoreet mauris lectus vel velit.

Phasellus id turpis sapien, sit amet feugiat felis. Sed quis purus mauris, ac mattis nunc. Duis sodales risus id ligula varius eget elementum dui congue. Etiam non ante tellus. Nam consectetur, odio eu mollis mattis, nisi lectus pharetra nulla, sed ultrices enim lacus ac justo. Sed eu lorem quis nisi venenatis imperdiet. Donec venenatis sem felis. Aliquam non nisl quis metus pulvinar semper at sed nisi. Integer cursus risus ut ipsum dignissim quis varius elit dictum. Praesent volutpat libero ac erat dapibus in facilisis lacus accumsan. Nullam tempus urna et metus feugiat in dictum lorem ullamcorper.

Integer non erat vel sem porttitor bibendum. Maecenas ultrices risus id lorem varius eu vehicula velit tincidunt. Vivamus eu fermentum nunc. Suspendisse sed erat quam. Vestibulum eu est eu nisi malesuada ornare. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Phasellus eget urna id nibh aliquam accumsan. Ut elit purus, porta at suscipit et, ultrices ac diam. Nullam vehicula malesuada vehicula. Praesent mattis orci non massa rhoncus nec vehicula purus bibendum. Sed eleifend nunc nec dolor commodo ut elementum nibh accumsan. Nam lacinia faucibus volutpat. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Mauris dictum rhoncus mi sed tempus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Fusce urna dolor, viverra in vulputate mattis, tempus sit amet lorem.

Aenean semper nulla non massa vestibulum sagittis. Praesent in tellus massa. Integer ac massa tristique mi vulputate elementum. Praesent viverra, diam eu iaculis tempus, ligula erat ultrices lacus, non condimentum justo velit sed nisi. Vivamus lacus tellus, mattis vel tincidunt sed, iaculis quis arcu. Vivamus porta tincidunt fermentum. Nullam ut condimentum mi. Maecenas vulputate gravida mi, id varius sapien congue in. Fusce tellus nunc, pharetra posuere laoreet nec, porta lobortis mauris. In elementum magna sit amet lectus commodo porta.

Vivamus hendrerit tempor tempus. Pellentesque nisl lectus, mollis in laoreet euismod, semper nec felis. Quisque tincidunt ultricies lacus mattis mollis. Maecenas sed lectus est, et luctus metus. Nullam pretium, nibh ut accumsan venenatis, risus leo lacinia leo, id pretium magna felis ut mauris. Quisque libero purus, tristique sit amet pretium ac, molestie vel tellus. Aliquam sollicitudin odio vitae nisi consequat volutpat. Sed ullamcorper consectetur lorem id posuere. Fusce tincidunt arcu diam, consequat ornare ipsum. Aenean ultrices leo a mi feugiat scelerisque. Suspendisse potenti.

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Vestibulum eget nulla nisi. Suspendisse consequat dignissim ullamcorper. Fusce sit amet odio nec nulla ullamcorper interdum ac nec nisi. Proin ut nisi at enim iaculis eleifend non id enim. Mauris interdum tortor ante. Donec hendrerit dui eu neque gravida non dapibus neque facilisis. Nam lobortis, sapien tempus vulputate euismod, sem nisl aliquam odio, eu ornare felis elit nec velit. Suspendisse semper imperdiet auctor. Vestibulum mattis vestibulum eros, sed scelerisque turpis rutrum quis. Aliquam neque nibh, posuere sed tristique id, porta porta ligula. Nunc volutpat congue neque non aliquet. Donec quis mauris quis nibh tristique tristique sit amet id purus. Aliquam tincidunt, nisi nec mattis fringilla, velit est luctus tortor, at posuere tortor metus nec quam. Mauris luctus eleifend nulla, sollicitudin dapibus magna aliquam a.

Cras neque massa, vestibulum ac consequat sit amet, vehicula ut augue. Aliquam augue eros, euismod quis tincidunt id, gravida tempus felis. Sed consequat enim at enim dignissim laoreet. In lacus neque, convallis sed scelerisque a, vestibulum nec leo. Nulla at cursus lorem. Curabitur at elit lectus, nec ullamcorper justo. Quisque sollicitudin condimentum fermentum. Nullam condimentum hendrerit tempor. Proin sagittis posuere rhoncus. Nulla ac augue a orci placerat facilisis. Duis a rutrum diam. Integer tempor luctus lacus, pulvinar ultrices magna ultrices eu. Aenean adipiscing molestie velit, eget ultrices libero lobortis eu.

Donec eget nibh neque, quis imperdiet ante. Vestibulum consequat, dolor eget tempus eleifend, sapien libero elementum lorem, sed auctor ante lacus id purus. Nullam semper nunc luctus turpis pulvinar sed dapibus metus rhoncus. Praesent tincidunt tristique mi, at consequat urna pellentesque id. Cras semper enim eget lorem pellentesque eu porttitor libero imperdiet. Sed sollicitudin semper leo ac ultrices. Duis ultrices faucibus mi id imperdiet. Aliquam erat volutpat. Sed suscipit congue ante. Praesent vestibulum, tellus eu condimentum condimentum, tortor elit aliquet velit, in pulvinar mi nibh vitae ante. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Fusce et venenatis nisi. Praesent et venenatis leo.

Donec malesuada risus sed lorem gravida ornare. Vestibulum arcu ipsum, adipiscing vitae placerat a, aliquet ac lorem. Nam semper consectetur leo quis sollicitudin. Vestibulum sed enim nisl. Donec feugiat leo vel nisl sollicitudin sodales. Donec viverra aliquet sem, in venenatis nisi vulputate eget. Aliquam quis libero velit. Mauris cursus mauris ut risus hendrerit nec consectetur turpis venenatis. In augue lacus, consectetur vel luctus et, gravida in metus. Aenean fermentum pulvinar libero id gravida. Fusce imperdiet purus eu leo consequat sed egestas nunc aliquet. Pellentesque congue consectetur ligula, eget feugiat tortor pretium vel. Ut eleifend rhoncus orci, congue dictum urna gravida ac.

Sed luctus scelerisque erat. Vivamus ligula orci, dapibus eu sollicitudin non, lobortis sed lectus. Aliquam erat volutpat. Fusce pellentesque, massa in placerat rhoncus, urna risus euismod lorem, a aliquam augue risus et nisl. Praesent non risus elit. Donec nibh nulla, aliquet ut rutrum pellentesque, imperdiet et quam. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Pellentesque id nisi justo. Fusce tellus sapien, tempus ultricies accumsan sit amet, pretium vel turpis. Integer vitae arcu diam, congue ornare nisi. Suspendisse potenti. Aliquam sed lectus ipsum, non sodales velit.

Sed nisl nisi, malesuada sed volutpat non, semper quis enim. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Proin mollis elit id urna aliquam et semper neque pellentesque. Maecenas sit amet ante quis nunc malesuada faucibus. Aliquam tincidunt lacus sit amet nulla congue porta. Quisque laoreet dapibus ante, sed tempus lectus suscipit et. Donec nec sodales metus. Suspendisse vehicula dui quis diam facilisis egestas. Maecenas varius nunc id leo consequat ac malesuada dolor viverra. Aliquam erat volutpat. Curabitur placerat tincidunt lectus, nec tempor nulla commodo eget. Pellentesque nec ipsum nisl, sit amet mattis mi. Proin adipiscing eros lobortis felis hendrerit eget suscipit leo gravida. Morbi facilisis arcu non tellus porta tempor. Curabitur consectetur sodales sapien sit amet mollis. In eu placerat sem.

Curabitur suscipit orci sed quam pharetra scelerisque at et urna. Curabitur est mi, adipiscing a interdum nec, varius nec augue. Vestibulum luctus dolor vitae eros aliquam vel dignissim mauris cursus. Aliquam mauris magna, tempus eu dapibus vitae, varius ut ipsum. Phasellus mollis nulla vitae sem hendrerit quis dignissim turpis malesuada. Duis aliquam quam a leo tempus tempor. Nullam lobortis quam quis leo tempor tempor. Phasellus at felis diam, vel luctus nisi. Donec auctor tortor sit amet tellus tempus mollis vitae non nulla. Maecenas feugiat pretium sagittis. Cras vitae velit sed lectus auctor ullamcorper sed quis lectus. Duis tempus euismod enim porttitor porttitor.

Nulla facilisi. Sed sollicitudin varius leo, nec pharetra ligula consectetur sit amet. In orci velit, blandit a tempus non, tincidunt a felis. Integer feugiat lorem et nibh pharetra ut vulputate ipsum accumsan. Aenean tincidunt auctor dolor, non interdum risus rhoncus id. Morbi eget velit ac tortor egestas laoreet. Duis justo erat, porta at vehicula posuere, viverra semper massa. Proin convallis, ipsum in porttitor tristique, nibh diam pulvinar leo, nec consectetur ipsum enim vitae lorem. Phasellus semper sagittis interdum. Etiam laoreet feugiat neque a sagittis. Nulla ut vestibulum velit. Mauris ultricies turpis id risus mattis sodales. Nunc gravida, erat egestas commodo laoreet, orci orci condimentum nibh, a tincidunt ligula justo ut eros. Aenean ligula mi, iaculis sed adipiscing eget, congue ultrices libero.

Integer auctor rhoncus nibh, sit amet eleifend quam tristique et. Sed auctor, nibh quis malesuada auctor, arcu mi consequat neque, in ultrices sapien lorem vitae risus. In eget magna eget lacus adipiscing tincidunt vitae ac nisl. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Etiam in velit at sapien varius semper nec et lectus. Aenean congue ligula ac ante mattis malesuada. Aliquam quis lectus lectus, eu porta mi. Integer sagittis, mi tincidunt gravida pretium, diam eros pretium sapien, ac lobortis eros turpis nec elit. Donec vestibulum pellentesque hendrerit. Vivamus neque ipsum, tincidunt sit amet mollis sit amet, consectetur eget justo. Vestibulum lobortis condimentum lectus at gravida. Integer luctus luctus augue, vel placerat nunc facilisis blandit. Duis sit amet lacus ut justo ultrices viverra vel vel neque.

In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Etiam leo sapien, tincidunt eget commodo ac, bibendum vitae nunc. In id lorem ipsum. Suspendisse mi enim, semper quis ultrices non, ultrices ac ante. In fringilla consequat lacus nec malesuada. Proin dapibus odio id leo tempus id molestie libero rutrum. Pellentesque purus ligula, venenatis at placerat quis, tincidunt sed tortor. Nulla facilisi. Donec eu orci mauris. Sed quis mi metus. Praesent aliquet, ante et elementum imperdiet, mi mauris ultricies sapien, vulputate fringilla erat metus vitae mi. Vivamus non orci in risus hendrerit eleifend ut ut erat. Suspendisse venenatis interdum nisl, id rhoncus odio eleifend nec. Cras tellus nibh, bibendum ac vulputate sed, ultrices quis quam. Integer sit amet felis risus. Etiam vitae mi elit. Nam lacinia massa sit amet velit blandit ut dignissim libero viverra. Maecenas facilisis dui a nisi bibendum hendrerit. Donec eu nibh ut tellus convallis luctus.

Vestibulum venenatis, justo id fermentum tempus, dolor quam vestibulum urna, eget mollis risus dolor at elit. Curabitur congue convallis malesuada. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Aliquam erat volutpat. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Vivamus nisi eros, aliquet eu convallis quis, varius non tellus. Nulla facilisi. Vestibulum sagittis aliquet lorem, sit amet sagittis ante vulputate et. Phasellus blandit ultricies diam, et viverra nisl tempus eget. Vestibulum pretium augue sit amet sem posuere venenatis. Duis non tellus metus.

Pellentesque felis orci, pellentesque vitae facilisis in, hendrerit in urna. Phasellus eget orci turpis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse potenti. Duis vulputate, felis ac aliquam sodales, orci eros lacinia massa, sollicitudin imperdiet leo libero et magna. Vestibulum eu libero at tellus varius sagittis. Vivamus mollis nibh lacus, ac dapibus felis. Quisque posuere interdum ante id pretium. Nullam semper, est in venenatis imperdiet, felis eros porttitor lectus, non accumsan massa libero ultrices dui. Duis feugiat mollis est eget vulputate. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Praesent interdum odio eu neque lobortis nec posuere lectus dictum.

Morbi et orci nunc. Sed dui massa, molestie id elementum in, consequat ac augue. Pellentesque congue turpis at justo placerat vestibulum id sit amet lectus. Etiam facilisis, massa ut rutrum bibendum, massa diam consectetur metus, eu bibendum purus velit quis urna. Donec odio turpis, consequat nec interdum non, lobortis ut tellus. Nunc in dui justo, ac blandit nisi. Suspendisse potenti. Fusce egestas dolor nec mauris ultrices convallis varius tellus imperdiet. Ut sit amet consectetur massa. Nullam id elit augue, at dignissim magna. Suspendisse sed elit urna. Ut tempor nisi ac odio congue ut ultricies lacus rhoncus. Cras quis neque nec massa scelerisque tristique in id orci. Vestibulum purus urna, interdum eu laoreet eget, pharetra sed nisl. Nulla vitae mauris ac elit iaculis porta in at urna. In eu massa consequat leo cursus suscipit vel quis tellus. Nam vulputate dictum placerat.

Aenean eu erat quam, nec pharetra mi. Integer sed scelerisque nisi. Ut non libero felis, vel aliquam quam. Etiam nec enim eget quam fermentum faucibus non in quam. Nam in turpis velit. Suspendisse commodo arcu ac justo condimentum a posuere ipsum venenatis. Nulla libero nunc, mollis id pharetra ac, mattis ut dui. Nullam ultricies sodales orci, id tempus nisi tincidunt vel. Nunc et erat felis, et accumsan lectus. Quisque id aliquam odio. Nulla facilisi. Nunc nec nunc non dui imperdiet consectetur. Vivamus aliquet cursus elementum. Nam euismod aliquam luctus. Fusce congue tellus eget ligula malesuada eu ultricies leo laoreet. Suspendisse in magna ut enim accumsan dictum. Curabitur id ligula erat, ac venenatis urna.

Curabitur adipiscing condimentum tortor sit amet blandit. Praesent aliquet faucibus dictum. Morbi ut nulla sapien. Sed luctus accumsan arcu sit amet euismod. Donec sit amet risus nisi, nec viverra massa. Etiam non nunc vitae ligula vulputate ornare. Morbi condimentum cursus scelerisque. Nullam cursus rhoncus lacus, lobortis euismod turpis mattis a. Aenean et felis tortor, eget mattis ante. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla interdum urna tincidunt lorem semper aliquet. Nulla sed lectus mauris, nec pulvinar tellus. Proin bibendum interdum lorem ac mattis. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla volutpat ultricies erat sit amet aliquam. Mauris malesuada ipsum at augue rutrum sed blandit turpis auctor. Vivamus vel eros leo. Integer eget odio massa, ac rhoncus metus. Proin eleifend consectetur placerat. Vivamus ligula eros, facilisis sed sagittis interdum, adipiscing eleifend nunc.

Pellentesque gravida molestie turpis, nec elementum purus consequat et. Donec id accumsan ipsum. Proin tincidunt molestie purus. Phasellus sollicitudin aliquet tristique. Curabitur gravida neque et lectus ultrices sit amet tempor turpis adipiscing. Curabitur vulputate varius erat, vitae ornare eros consequat blandit. Ut id posuere purus. Praesent sit amet dignissim massa. Praesent bibendum molestie urna, at cursus tellus bibendum vel. Donec scelerisque velit non diam eleifend id lobortis arcu fermentum. Nullam a mauris ut libero facilisis sollicitudin. Maecenas molestie erat in ligula cursus sagittis. Quisque mattis scelerisque velit, eu elementum justo adipiscing at. Duis blandit, ipsum sit amet sagittis facilisis, nunc mi dapibus tortor, a facilisis nisi nunc eget diam. Mauris sed diam mauris. Aliquam sed quam sit amet ligula laoreet vestibulum.

Vestibulum non metus ante. Duis porttitor, quam vel molestie feugiat, risus orci interdum neque, in feugiat elit augue id dolor. Suspendisse eget enim dolor, vel porttitor elit. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Praesent non consequat nisi. Proin condimentum, orci quis pretium luctus, mauris felis tempus lectus, eget rutrum orci nisl vel augue. Curabitur pulvinar odio sit amet sem varius viverra quis ac elit. Phasellus vitae elit eu arcu lacinia tincidunt. Vestibulum ut ante ligula, non sagittis quam. Nulla facilisi. Nam eget nisl ac justo malesuada volutpat. Aliquam erat volutpat. Donec iaculis enim sed turpis consectetur et dictum lorem mattis. Nam interdum, massa nec sagittis aliquet, nibh libero consequat lacus, non commodo lorem lectus a eros. Mauris egestas interdum sapien, vitae euismod augue tincidunt quis. Aliquam tempus elementum tempor. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Integer lacinia dolor id eros lacinia eget lobortis purus scelerisque. Donec diam mauris, eleifend id hendrerit ut, ullamcorper sit amet lorem.

Vestibulum dolor justo, suscipit nec rutrum at, volutpat semper quam. In dui nunc, condimentum id accumsan vel, sollicitudin eu ante. Integer vulputate ipsum quis enim aliquam sed volutpat orci venenatis. Nam et tortor sit amet erat porttitor euismod. Aliquam at libero vitae quam aliquet bibendum. Ut venenatis elit eu est ornare vehicula. Integer sed dolor a odio varius semper. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Pellentesque dignissim, eros sed feugiat feugiat, dolor nunc convallis risus, non ultricies est tellus in ligula. Donec consequat sapien ut leo auctor imperdiet. Praesent ac sem porttitor erat porta condimentum. Vestibulum sed metus eu est hendrerit tristique nec eget diam. Mauris mattis nisi fringilla leo dignissim ac adipiscing dolor hendrerit. Sed nec lectus eget erat scelerisque iaculis. Donec eget auctor ante. In volutpat tempor ligula nec iaculis. Nulla non neque non tortor vehicula ornare sit amet et est. Etiam lobortis tincidunt nunc in gravida. Donec quam magna, scelerisque viverra ultricies sit amet, tincidunt gravida dui.

Proin nec eleifend arcu. Maecenas eget magna ornare tortor elementum lacinia eu id neque. Aliquam at nisl in lectus sollicitudin mattis non ut tortor. Nunc eu dui vitae neque dapibus malesuada. Nunc iaculis gravida libero at posuere. Cras congue, dui ut feugiat facilisis, sem tellus rhoncus ante, et commodo arcu justo vitae dui. Vivamus in risus at felis ultricies feugiat et non massa. Proin augue tortor, pulvinar at iaculis ultrices, varius dapibus arcu. Nam dignissim diam sit amet felis sagittis sollicitudin. Nulla sapien lacus, tristique a molestie sit amet, mattis sed purus. Maecenas pellentesque posuere risus eu dignissim. Aliquam eu interdum nisi. Nunc ornare hendrerit urna, vitae iaculis lacus egestas quis. Nam nisl mauris, tincidunt eget mollis non, condimentum eu nibh. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin ut tortor non justo pellentesque ullamcorper. Aenean volutpat lacinia enim, sodales interdum massa eleifend nec.

Vestibulum rhoncus, arcu nec blandit iaculis, ipsum neque viverra elit, nec cursus nulla tellus at nibh. Suspendisse in purus nunc, sit amet placerat leo. In et dui non augue gravida luctus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Duis iaculis aliquam mattis. Sed interdum arcu eu dui adipiscing non convallis nulla interdum. Vivamus dolor mauris, volutpat nec pulvinar id, laoreet non ante. Nunc erat erat, tempor a vehicula eu, suscipit vel leo. Pellentesque ut nibh ligula. Etiam tincidunt malesuada sapien, vel adipiscing magna vulputate et.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2011)

Curabitur velit nibh, tristique vitae semper a, ultricies vel orci. Ut tortor erat, ornare et suscipit sed, rhoncus et ipsum. Aliquam sodales laoreet dui, id iaculis augue ultricies in. Aenean ac tortor id nulla vestibulum mattis. Donec in felis vel leo accumsan sodales. Sed id eros vitae neque scelerisque tristique. Etiam accumsan aliquet gravida. Phasellus vitae velit nulla. Nunc ut sem in erat hendrerit aliquet id tempor felis. Etiam semper consectetur magna, eu condimentum tellus accumsan non. Nulla varius interdum mauris, at lacinia sem aliquet quis. Aliquam dolor ligula, euismod ut luctus vel, consequat quis justo. Pellentesque rhoncus semper ullamcorper. Vestibulum viverra dui et lacus commodo lacinia dapibus orci dictum. Vestibulum urna nibh, molestie nec porttitor eget, commodo sit amet nisl. Suspendisse ut enim nulla, eget suscipit purus. Vivamus euismod posuere nisl.

Nunc in est lacus, et commodo libero. Maecenas a mi ac ante bibendum molestie quis non leo. Etiam feugiat nulla et ipsum condimentum fringilla. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Mauris vel mi sed massa hendrerit pretium. Maecenas lorem eros, pellentesque vel porta nec, tincidunt vitae risus. Vivamus egestas varius erat, in lobortis ipsum luctus et. Proin sed lorem est. Etiam imperdiet iaculis mauris sed vehicula. Vivamus nec aliquet enim.

Sed placerat cursus nisi, a luctus nunc dignissim eleifend. Mauris sed neque lacus. Vestibulum dapibus suscipit euismod. Integer vulputate urna et orci sodales vel adipiscing metus congue. Aliquam dapibus turpis eu ligula consequat vitae dictum tellus blandit. Mauris ut orci nunc, at ullamcorper enim. Aliquam erat volutpat. Sed cursus aliquam nisi, sed mollis nunc aliquet eget. Ut tristique sodales neque, nec suscipit libero vulputate vel. Phasellus est sem, rhoncus eu dapibus vitae, tincidunt nec nunc. Suspendisse auctor lacinia orci in tincidunt. Vestibulum sit amet metus sapien, sit amet sollicitudin ligula. Donec ac odio risus, sed gravida ante. Fusce scelerisque magna sed tellus consequat blandit congue ante condimentum. Cras quam odio, ullamcorper sed luctus mollis, egestas vel augue. Nullam lacus mi, dignissim eu fermentum non, euismod in turpis. Aenean at urna eget tellus interdum fermentum sit amet at eros.

Suspendisse pulvinar velit id felis euismod mollis. Cras laoreet bibendum euismod. Fusce vitae lectus eros. Quisque in eros quam, ut scelerisque metus. Donec elementum ullamcorper condimentum. Proin sed risus erat, lobortis laoreet risus. Nunc eget augue vitae diam scelerisque volutpat ut ac odio. Maecenas suscipit interdum nunc, ac bibendum nulla sollicitudin ac. Vestibulum vitae est nulla, quis feugiat leo. Nam tempor venenatis mi, luctus luctus libero dapibus non. Integer vitae lorem a tortor blandit rutrum. Morbi rhoncus dolor nec velit iaculis vestibulum. Nam nec sapien sapien, vel pulvinar enim. Integer pharetra, urna in laoreet commodo, ipsum sapien pulvinar massa, nec elementum sapien diam sit amet diam. Maecenas consequat pulvinar posuere.

Nulla facilisi. Praesent quis leo metus. Etiam ultrices condimentum ultrices. Ut at justo eu dui laoreet convallis vulputate sit amet augue. Cras ut nibh non augue iaculis aliquam eu et lacus. Etiam in fringilla ante. Sed consequat leo purus, ut ultrices tellus. Morbi ullamcorper fringilla molestie. Morbi lectus augue, convallis ac elementum eu, volutpat at nunc. Maecenas dapibus varius aliquam. Etiam sit amet suscipit neque. Donec lorem leo, ultricies non ullamcorper suscipit, iaculis eget massa. Donec id erat in sem suscipit dictum. Mauris diam nulla, convallis congue gravida sed, fermentum vitae ipsum. Cras ante odio, eleifend vel ultrices at, volutpat ac felis.

Fusce in orci viverra lacus bibendum fermentum. Ut pharetra blandit nibh et posuere. Nunc mi ipsum, fermentum vitae viverra vitae, tempus vel leo. Nulla felis urna, semper sit amet ullamcorper non, ornare vel nunc. Quisque tempus felis laoreet neque rhoncus id aliquet erat condimentum. In elementum odio id tellus imperdiet nec commodo dui condimentum. Aliquam in augue eu mauris dictum congue. Ut luctus lobortis libero, sit amet placerat orci tempus ac. Donec tristique consectetur pretium. Fusce purus elit, ullamcorper nec molestie ac, blandit et enim.

Donec quis malesuada velit. Fusce gravida sodales ultricies. Ut eget dolor ac nunc placerat gravida vitae sit amet leo. Maecenas eget justo sollicitudin nunc posuere elementum ultricies imperdiet ligula. Suspendisse at rutrum libero. Quisque id tristique nibh. Nunc vitae ante enim, at bibendum odio. Pellentesque a justo nisi, at ullamcorper augue. Quisque non elit diam, sit amet ullamcorper leo. Fusce eget enim massa, sit amet consectetur dolor. Sed rutrum ultricies erat, vel ultrices tellus dignissim non. Praesent non erat quam. Integer leo mi, vestibulum eu tempus vitae, sodales in nisl. Cras lacinia auctor nisl, quis semper risus tempor sed.

Suspendisse potenti. Nullam pharetra erat eget augue tristique in dictum velit aliquet. Sed bibendum sollicitudin consequat. Vestibulum consectetur, lectus nec consectetur lobortis, lacus arcu sollicitudin sapien, at dignissim turpis nibh vel urna. Maecenas dignissim pharetra eros commodo pretium. Morbi in ipsum turpis, rhoncus ornare enim. Aenean elementum congue placerat. Morbi accumsan dapibus enim sed pellentesque. Ut ut consequat nisl. Cras auctor fermentum dui, id imperdiet orci accumsan ut. Fusce et metus ac risus rutrum rhoncus non ut sapien.

Donec non sem consequat arcu fermentum fermentum nec eget turpis. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Maecenas ut purus neque. Curabitur ut risus nisi, ac blandit arcu. Integer ut metus non risus interdum rutrum et quis elit. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Donec pellentesque sapien vulputate justo dictum eget vehicula felis tempor. Donec a est et dolor mattis egestas. Suspendisse molestie tempor orci, viverra pretium dolor ornare vel. Proin metus sem, aliquam id condimentum sed, posuere ac enim. Cras risus velit, lobortis at facilisis sit amet, ultrices a lectus. Aliquam congue fringilla feugiat. Mauris vel risus nec ligula eleifend interdum. Nam sit amet ligula est, at feugiat magna. Etiam pulvinar vestibulum dolor. Donec egestas sodales nunc, ac pellentesque eros scelerisque at. Suspendisse dignissim consequat fringilla.

Donec at libero elit. Nulla congue sodales placerat. Donec nec est tortor, at rutrum neque. Nullam pellentesque velit et libero tempor fringilla. Nulla et est tellus, ac luctus augue. Duis non nisi quam, non placerat lorem. Vivamus convallis fringilla arcu, vitae tincidunt felis consectetur vel. Vivamus sodales rhoncus quam ut porta. Donec et cursus odio. Aliquam congue aliquet lectus ac scelerisque. Aliquam a enim nec nisl blandit luctus. Morbi nisi purus, ullamcorper adipiscing dictum vitae, interdum non arcu. In condimentum, mauris sit amet dapibus aliquet, neque ligula malesuada urna, et faucibus odio diam et sapien. Vivamus sit amet lectus nec felis fermentum laoreet quis eget nulla.

Etiam sem erat, eleifend sit amet laoreet ut, consequat eu purus. Curabitur quis lectus nisl, quis egestas tellus. Nulla at felis nec odio consectetur mollis. Fusce eros purus, posuere vitae placerat id, molestie sit amet elit. Cras placerat cursus sem, quis porta metus venenatis sit amet. Aliquam dapibus cursus sodales. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc magna risus, lacinia non euismod ullamcorper, dignissim eu leo. Nulla interdum fermentum egestas. Suspendisse libero nisi, viverra in adipiscing at, bibendum ac nulla.

Aliquam erat volutpat. Sed sollicitudin facilisis eros, a commodo elit mollis ut. Nullam gravida tempus hendrerit. Ut justo tellus, auctor quis imperdiet quis, viverra vel metus. Cras pharetra nunc lacus. Nullam dictum varius augue, id eleifend mauris vehicula ac. Vestibulum non quam vestibulum eros placerat posuere. Curabitur nisi neque, mattis et vehicula sit amet, varius non velit. Mauris condimentum velit et magna sagittis dignissim gravida justo interdum. Aenean ante mauris, molestie gravida placerat sed, tempus eget dui. Quisque quis faucibus urna. Nullam condimentum arcu eu enim semper quis vehicula turpis rhoncus. Donec viverra ipsum eu massa gravida porta. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis nec quam felis. Proin quis nisl nulla, ac posuere ligula. Quisque placerat dui in nisl mattis cursus. Integer purus massa, pulvinar eget consequat a, adipiscing nec nulla.

In sed nisl ultrices purus feugiat convallis. Donec scelerisque cursus leo, vel posuere libero lobortis vel. Nunc fringilla, lacus at vehicula tristique, dolor magna egestas orci, sodales rhoncus lectus lectus sed libero. Integer eget arcu ornare massa ultrices pulvinar. Sed scelerisque, enim quis aliquam faucibus, massa nisl pulvinar purus, non porta dolor velit at tortor. Praesent suscipit iaculis odio vel lobortis. Vestibulum sed diam ligula, sed ullamcorper erat. Vivamus hendrerit lacinia nisl a cursus. Aenean ut ipsum vel quam luctus volutpat. Donec ac mi eget justo interdum gravida quis sit amet urna. Fusce mattis gravida malesuada. Morbi libero nunc, pretium eget iaculis vitae, pharetra vitae dolor. Suspendisse fermentum imperdiet arcu vel blandit.

Duis pulvinar pretium scelerisque. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Etiam blandit pellentesque scelerisque. Maecenas justo enim, porttitor at ultrices vel, mollis non erat. Morbi interdum interdum augue, non sodales est tempus a. Quisque tristique magna at tellus molestie in luctus lectus commodo. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nam et ante sed lacus egestas scelerisque nec venenatis tortor. Nam imperdiet dolor quis metus elementum tincidunt. Pellentesque mattis massa ut tortor volutpat et consectetur quam commodo. Aenean ultricies dictum erat vitae aliquam. Aenean vulputate mauris risus. Aliquam laoreet, velit ut hendrerit pretium, nibh sem venenatis arcu, quis dapibus sapien felis eget dui. Morbi imperdiet velit sed urna suscipit quis congue nisl imperdiet. Fusce facilisis elit nec justo sagittis a porta nibh varius. Vestibulum nec dolor eu massa bibendum egestas id quis diam. Praesent eget metus nec odio gravida imperdiet vel vitae lacus. Quisque sed gravida turpis. Vestibulum a mi turpis, porttitor eleifend nulla.

Proin faucibus scelerisque erat ac tristique. Nam venenatis rhoncus lorem nec semper. Vestibulum dui augue, porta at adipiscing eu, sagittis vitae neque. Sed arcu odio, volutpat et convallis nec, ultricies ac libero. Aliquam congue pretium risus, sit amet malesuada mauris ultricies eget. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Morbi vestibulum nunc a justo placerat tempor. Proin sit amet arcu mi, eget adipiscing felis. Nullam facilisis nibh vitae nunc mattis condimentum eget nec sem. Nunc sollicitudin elementum magna nec ultrices. Fusce nec sem eu tellus lacinia rutrum. Sed sit amet ultricies nisl. Fusce lacinia ligula vitae augue suscipit rhoncus. Vestibulum ac iaculis augue. Donec quis tortor nibh, nec dictum nunc. Duis pulvinar gravida lacinia.

Quisque sodales, augue tempor fringilla eleifend, urna velit venenatis nisi, ut lobortis sem ligula non nisl. Morbi viverra interdum molestie. Etiam ante tellus, rhoncus id vulputate id, cursus sed nunc. Fusce quis dolor sed erat iaculis cursus. Vestibulum tellus lacus, volutpat congue luctus sit amet, fringilla non enim. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Duis sit amet mauris tellus. Ut pharetra sodales ligula a condimentum. Vestibulum a felis metus, ut luctus purus. Donec lacinia turpis id est elementum aliquet. Duis euismod vehicula justo, et vulputate dui malesuada vitae. Ut mattis mollis porta. Sed sit amet lorem gravida elit tempus scelerisque. Nam nec mattis tortor. Nullam porta metus sit amet quam suscipit eget porta lorem ultricies. Vestibulum in sapien turpis. Suspendisse porttitor purus vitae justo malesuada imperdiet. Fusce adipiscing mauris vel felis consectetur eget faucibus magna ultricies. Sed non nisl erat. Pellentesque condimentum viverra hendrerit.

Praesent sit amet magna vel ipsum rhoncus consectetur. Etiam laoreet euismod placerat. Etiam quam libero, dapibus mollis porta volutpat, sollicitudin vitae nibh. Nulla facilisi. Cras adipiscing nisi id turpis gravida ut consectetur sapien laoreet. Ut in turpis nisl. Vestibulum tincidunt ligula dui. Vivamus sodales dictum eros, tincidunt scelerisque mauris dignissim fringilla. Suspendisse a ante hendrerit odio malesuada ornare. Proin cursus, purus eu mollis pretium, risus purus dignissim metus, sed gravida quam dui id felis. Nam nec sagittis quam. Sed porttitor varius bibendum. Nunc pharetra facilisis arcu eu suscipit.

Aliquam condimentum massa eu mi fermentum in euismod augue hendrerit. Pellentesque vulputate imperdiet arcu, varius ultrices odio auctor nec. Ut justo orci, dignissim sed molestie vitae, sollicitudin et nibh. Ut placerat fermentum nisl, eu faucibus leo iaculis sit amet. Mauris laoreet auctor felis sit amet sollicitudin. Nam pretium malesuada purus. Nam ipsum ante, scelerisque lacinia eleifend sed, tempus quis libero. Aenean viverra nunc sollicitudin libero dictum vitae bibendum enim dignissim. Vivamus dictum massa in lacus eleifend lacinia. Sed nisi urna, aliquet non vulputate nec, lobortis id mauris. Aliquam erat volutpat. Sed non nisl ut erat varius bibendum sit amet non lacus. Phasellus orci elit, molestie vel semper at, ornare eu ligula. Vestibulum urna metus, malesuada vitae elementum id, vulputate quis neque. Sed at diam neque. Cras semper pretium velit, sed lobortis urna venenatis iaculis. Suspendisse mattis iaculis lorem. Nam faucibus tristique enim at ornare.

Nulla vitae nisl neque. Praesent neque leo, luctus et lobortis ac, fringilla eu justo. Sed malesuada quam non mi ultricies viverra malesuada sed lectus. Suspendisse pulvinar lorem sit amet lorem gravida hendrerit. Aenean felis sapien, faucibus non porta at, pellentesque non augue. Morbi sit amet lacus nisl. Vestibulum dictum facilisis sapien, in pulvinar turpis volutpat eget. Aenean nec sem sapien, faucibus feugiat nulla. Integer eleifend eleifend nisl vel consequat. Mauris arcu dolor, posuere ornare bibendum nec, sodales ac mi. Vestibulum faucibus dui et nisi tincidunt placerat. Duis eget nulla sapien. Aenean ligula arcu, dictum nec lobortis ut, malesuada eget ipsum. Ut nec arcu et enim facilisis eleifend.

Cras leo magna, bibendum ac fermentum nec, cursus non eros. Nullam accumsan, lectus a porta pretium, nisl lectus vestibulum lectus, vitae mollis odio justo a turpis. Donec dictum ligula et tellus congue ut porta lacus vulputate. Curabitur at augue ornare tortor mollis rutrum in ut neque. Aenean quis pharetra diam. Nulla facilisi. Aenean vitae nisl lectus, a luctus mi. Morbi vel leo eget est rutrum dapibus quis in leo. Maecenas justo nisi, placerat quis consequat sit amet, gravida ut ante. Donec non placerat velit. Praesent non nulla id mi condimentum consectetur id nec purus.

Fusce molestie nibh non nisi commodo et rutrum dui lobortis. Etiam malesuada viverra odio, vitae ultrices nisl tempus vel. Nulla facilisi. Ut vel mauris sed odio porta sagittis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam commodo, purus ac pellentesque interdum, mauris sem tempor ligula, id condimentum ante velit nec ante. Suspendisse potenti. Aenean ac libero quis leo accumsan venenatis. Integer semper, nibh quis pretium consectetur, est erat malesuada tortor, vel laoreet ipsum ipsum ullamcorper erat. Fusce tincidunt porta purus, a ullamcorper nisl blandit quis. Vivamus odio sapien, suscipit quis placerat sed, auctor in odio. Praesent cursus malesuada tincidunt. Donec cursus ornare euismod.

Fusce purus turpis, sollicitudin et auctor nec, volutpat eget magna. Duis vulputate lectus non elit vulputate eleifend. Quisque in enim orci. In tincidunt lacus non orci faucibus sed placerat neque elementum. Suspendisse potenti. Curabitur in luctus libero. Integer quis velit nisl, ut scelerisque urna. Aenean accumsan, nibh in interdum lobortis, ipsum lacus malesuada dolor, eget consectetur metus magna in magna. Mauris eget tellus vitae nunc aliquet suscipit. Pellentesque vel leo ac tortor egestas convallis at id tellus. Nam fermentum faucibus dolor vel pharetra. Fusce eu pretium nunc. Fusce accumsan nisi at dolor lobortis consectetur.

Curabitur euismod neque eu ligula ultrices et elementum nulla condimentum. Nullam auctor aliquet varius. Praesent blandit gravida risus a lobortis. Mauris iaculis metus vitae urna placerat mattis. Curabitur quam sem, lacinia non faucibus quis, tincidunt in sapien. Sed consequat enim nunc. Integer lacus lacus, dignissim et vulputate et, volutpat sit amet ipsum. Sed molestie mollis libero, eu rutrum massa congue id. Morbi ut orci sem, nec luctus urna. In nec tellus et felis posuere imperdiet consectetur nec nulla. Cras ut nisi lorem. Phasellus varius dictum accumsan. Fusce nulla urna, suscipit ut vehicula nec, pharetra vitae nisi. Suspendisse potenti. Aliquam a elit felis.

Proin non diam mauris. Curabitur rutrum lacinia tellus, porttitor tempor sem commodo sed. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Integer at imperdiet risus. Sed pharetra tortor ac felis vestibulum fermentum. Aliquam vitae elit magna, et rhoncus metus. Aenean pretium dapibus lectus, non euismod eros porta nec. Cras pharetra egestas malesuada. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Integer venenatis mauris lacus, ac pellentesque diam. Nulla facilisi. Proin non est est. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis vitae quam augue, et posuere tortor. Sed sit amet rutrum sapien. Nulla posuere, felis a pharetra ullamcorper, eros ligula dictum erat, at varius enim risus eu augue.

Curabitur ut nisi leo. Maecenas pellentesque, est ac ullamcorper elementum, dolor felis scelerisque tellus, eget euismod eros nulla ac velit. Maecenas ac leo vel velit condimentum consectetur. Donec in semper ligula. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Aenean congue ultricies felis, quis volutpat ante malesuada at. Fusce bibendum risus felis, et dignissim nulla. Morbi lobortis orci a orci laoreet sollicitudin. Donec neque sapien, mattis in elementum sit amet, aliquam ut libero. In malesuada interdum placerat.

Nullam accumsan lectus eget felis mollis non tempor nisi lacinia. Duis consectetur dolor id mauris ultrices vitae vehicula urna pretium. Vivamus eu nisi augue. Nam pellentesque, tortor ac accumsan pulvinar, erat libero egestas dui, faucibus hendrerit arcu ligula rhoncus purus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vestibulum aliquet, ante eu rhoncus vehicula, erat nulla fringilla nibh, sed mollis magna tortor in est. Integer eget enim eget sem euismod luctus. Donec aliquam tempus dignissim. Aenean eget tortor arcu. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Integer ac convallis elit. Aliquam erat volutpat. Curabitur lacinia purus at turpis auctor molestie. Suspendisse potenti. In elit lectus, sagittis a scelerisque eget, suscipit non arcu. Etiam sit amet dolor at eros mollis faucibus.

Sed urna erat, sagittis ut volutpat ut, tincidunt id nunc. Vestibulum vulputate dictum lobortis. Aliquam vitae lacus purus. Curabitur sem lectus, elementum sed convallis quis, luctus et purus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Etiam sollicitudin eleifend neque, sed posuere enim luctus at. Pellentesque et felis quis nisl sollicitudin semper. Suspendisse vel felis ut nunc viverra feugiat. Ut tempor odio vel mi egestas sit amet feugiat libero sollicitudin. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nunc vitae purus nisl, sed condimentum lacus. Aliquam cursus diam in mi dapibus sagittis. Mauris imperdiet accumsan nulla id ornare. Aenean pulvinar semper massa quis feugiat. Phasellus mollis, nulla et volutpat dignissim, leo metus imperdiet tellus, vel tincidunt risus tellus vel velit. Integer tempor iaculis blandit. Integer eleifend ipsum id nulla dictum malesuada.

Morbi fermentum hendrerit purus, sit amet elementum risus pretium quis. Duis ac lorem ac orci eleifend pellentesque. Nam vel nibh eros, in mattis mauris. Curabitur non pellentesque lectus. Morbi sem dui, auctor vel sollicitudin ac, pharetra vitae erat. Donec placerat adipiscing accumsan. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus aliquet odio at libero facilisis euismod. Phasellus a est eu nulla vulputate ullamcorper. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Etiam dolor velit, pharetra ut porta vitae, dapibus a sapien. Duis fermentum dui nec diam placerat vestibulum. Nulla mollis ultrices metus, porta semper libero eleifend eget. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Curabitur tempus purus a nulla adipiscing in aliquam ligula facilisis. Integer vestibulum augue in urna rutrum auctor.

Aliquam erat volutpat. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Vestibulum tempus arcu lectus. In molestie, lorem quis dignissim venenatis, orci ipsum tincidunt turpis, id tincidunt velit dolor et tellus. Aenean a enim urna, vitae luctus dolor. Cras ornare venenatis lacus, id fringilla diam varius eu. Curabitur ut libero a turpis laoreet accumsan. Curabitur lacinia augue vitae justo lacinia lobortis in eu ligula. Nam lorem quam, adipiscing ac volutpat eget, bibendum id ante. Duis sit amet est libero, ac egestas nunc. Cras velit sapien, dignissim id molestie et, imperdiet fermentum tortor. Ut lobortis felis nec massa feugiat pretium. Integer iaculis dui nec elit blandit rhoncus eu id lacus. Vestibulum id pulvinar mi. In ut ante in leo venenatis vestibulum. Proin elit metus, vestibulum vel suscipit vel, facilisis ac nunc. Vivamus eget lectus dolor, ut posuere nulla. Praesent vel massa ligula. Praesent vestibulum hendrerit feugiat.

Integer commodo venenatis ante, non pellentesque elit tristique nec. Donec ut risus vitae dolor scelerisque gravida. Mauris lacinia convallis lorem, sed vehicula velit lacinia sed. Donec tellus eros, egestas vel mollis et, vehicula id urna. Donec orci quam, sodales sed adipiscing rutrum, vestibulum facilisis eros. Ut eget enim nec massa auctor convallis. Cras non nunc eget dui iaculis varius at eu erat. Nulla vel sem enim. Phasellus ut nisl nisl, non mattis felis. Fusce vestibulum odio vel arcu dapibus sit amet mattis magna lacinia. Sed aliquet, augue bibendum placerat fringilla, libero nisl porttitor nisi, quis porta enim diam quis ligula. In hendrerit dapibus neque et faucibus. Sed feugiat nunc non tortor rutrum sed sagittis nisi tristique. Curabitur orci metus, placerat at malesuada blandit, dapibus eget odio. Ut imperdiet lobortis elit. Nulla pulvinar condimentum lectus eu lobortis.

Maecenas vestibulum vehicula nisi in hendrerit. Maecenas a tortor libero. Pellentesque posuere libero in arcu pretium pulvinar. Sed posuere volutpat varius. Nam venenatis mattis porta. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Sed tortor orci, ullamcorper ut sodales ac, cursus dapibus nisi. Quisque quis magna ac est consectetur congue et id turpis. Proin eget lacus tellus, ac ultrices orci. Integer ac orci condimentum ante lobortis posuere. Nulla facilisi. Mauris porttitor ornare lectus, ac dictum ligula scelerisque auctor. Curabitur porttitor ipsum felis. Praesent a gravida diam. Fusce ornare neque tincidunt magna sollicitudin at sagittis tortor elementum. Vivamus vestibulum eros nec dui pellentesque non laoreet nunc posuere. Pellentesque eu magna a lorem auctor facilisis id nec dolor.

Vivamus nibh turpis, mattis vitae lacinia a, tincidunt in orci. Curabitur interdum rutrum felis a mollis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Ut sit amet tellus nunc, at sagittis dui. Nam urna elit, sollicitudin a eleifend in, mattis eget lectus. Suspendisse potenti. Proin vitae leo et justo pulvinar tincidunt. Aenean posuere elit massa, at porttitor arcu. Suspendisse a orci lacus. Aliquam id rutrum ligula. Integer pharetra vestibulum viverra. Nam vestibulum nibh a lectus molestie pulvinar. Curabitur ac quam quam, vitae dignissim tellus. Suspendisse potenti. Nulla sit amet enim leo, eget convallis sapien. Mauris vel vulputate nunc. Fusce sed dolor enim, consequat commodo sapien. Vestibulum at dapibus lorem. Nulla facilisi. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.

Nam in mi a metus elementum euismod a non nisi. Donec dapibus vehicula nisl, quis eleifend massa porta pretium. Sed condimentum lacinia felis, vitae tempus arcu vestibulum vitae. Cras mollis purus quis erat consectetur ut dapibus nisi placerat. Maecenas posuere lacus non turpis euismod in luctus ipsum pretium. Suspendisse vel ipsum vitae ante tristique ultricies nec id neque. Proin venenatis lorem in leo blandit a venenatis risus bibendum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Aliquam eget vestibulum purus. Maecenas libero massa, auctor in accumsan sit amet, condimentum mollis purus. Praesent venenatis orci et arcu sollicitudin et placerat ante egestas. Sed pulvinar, arcu ac dictum dictum, sem felis gravida ligula, id dignissim sapien massa sit amet velit. Cras mattis purus ante. Sed condimentum condimentum neque, vitae egestas sem tincidunt sit amet. Quisque dictum eros at ipsum rhoncus sed vulputate magna pellentesque. Donec malesuada, ligula quis accumsan tincidunt, odio nulla faucibus ante, non fermentum diam risus vitae dui. Etiam semper, metus non porta commodo, metus dolor adipiscing arcu, eleifend volutpat odio ligula vel lectus. Morbi libero arcu, posuere sed luctus eget, ultrices ut elit. Proin urna dui, pharetra sit amet adipiscing ut, sollicitudin non nisi.

Proin nec ipsum odio. Praesent ut diam ante, eu luctus libero. Fusce id odio id dolor iaculis accumsan non quis enim. Etiam facilisis condimentum augue, eu mollis ante malesuada eu. Phasellus enim ipsum, sodales ac lobortis sed, dictum sit amet magna. Quisque nec justo non nibh fermentum mollis. Nunc fringilla libero nec mauris tincidunt auctor. Nulla a sem urna, quis malesuada mi. Integer pharetra imperdiet tellus sit amet semper. Nullam ut ultrices urna.

Mauris purus magna, rutrum a porttitor vel, porttitor a lorem. Pellentesque egestas mi ut nisi pharetra vitae dictum mauris suscipit. Sed aliquet, metus non ultricies rutrum, nisi turpis porta massa, in lobortis lorem elit a ligula. Maecenas sollicitudin aliquet molestie. Curabitur ornare, neque vitae pretium euismod, diam libero elementum dui, ut dapibus dui urna tempus leo. Aliquam erat volutpat. Cras bibendum dictum dolor ac pharetra. Curabitur nec dui est. Mauris venenatis, turpis eget vestibulum pharetra, libero urna volutpat justo, quis rutrum nunc sem vitae magna. Aenean scelerisque massa a neque consectetur a blandit justo volutpat. Etiam tellus neque, adipiscing sed varius placerat, semper a orci. Nulla dignissim aliquet neque, quis consequat quam dapibus vitae. Integer at mauris diam.

Fusce tincidunt, neque id pellentesque cursus, eros orci ullamcorper lorem, quis mollis tortor dolor vitae arcu. Nullam quis risus libero. Mauris tempus lacus non felis pretium mattis quis et sapien. Vestibulum volutpat sapien elit, vitae lobortis odio. Aliquam sit amet lorem ut orci luctus iaculis. Curabitur vitae nulla dui. Phasellus sed gravida dui. In pretium rhoncus nisi, id ultrices elit dignissim in. Nullam ultrices, mauris a aliquet egestas, lectus dolor lacinia sem, vel vulputate quam enim eu tellus. Donec semper gravida turpis. Etiam id egestas erat. Aliquam vitae quam vitae quam suscipit tincidunt vitae sit amet ante. Donec lectus lectus, ullamcorper et fermentum sed, mattis quis erat. In a mi non est congue eleifend.

Sed ipsum est, semper sit amet adipiscing ut, laoreet at sem. Cras ac purus a orci aliquam faucibus a eu mauris. Cras iaculis nisi sit amet quam rhoncus ac luctus est varius. Sed non tempor dolor. Nunc nisi est, condimentum at gravida a, mollis id ipsum. Sed laoreet ullamcorper ligula sed hendrerit. Vestibulum leo dolor, vehicula ut gravida sit amet, facilisis vitae mi. Mauris feugiat imperdiet lacus, sagittis consectetur orci commodo tincidunt. Suspendisse ornare purus quis felis porttitor porta. Sed eu nisi quis neque faucibus viverra a a quam. Curabitur blandit dolor ut ligula tincidunt mollis blandit leo sagittis. Ut a ipsum enim. Integer in ipsum sem. Etiam venenatis sapien quis velit iaculis tincidunt. Nunc massa dui, tristique a tincidunt nec, consequat et felis.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nunc ultrices, nisi in bibendum pretium, neque arcu imperdiet risus, ut elementum odio nibh in nulla. Aenean hendrerit dignissim felis, vitae luctus libero consectetur sed. Vivamus ultrices mauris in tortor faucibus fermentum. Phasellus vel erat orci, egestas sollicitudin libero. Donec ac sapien sed tortor egestas rhoncus quis ut nisl. Proin vitae libero nec odio laoreet posuere in a nisl. Fusce sed tortor magna, non sagittis velit. Cras eu sapien eros, et convallis nibh. Donec interdum dictum nisl ut posuere. Phasellus bibendum, mi sit amet pharetra adipiscing, nisl velit tincidunt est, a semper purus odio eget quam. Duis risus tellus, dapibus ut vestibulum a, convallis ut libero. Quisque vitae arcu hendrerit urna dignissim rhoncus in ultricies velit. Mauris eget quam diam. In fermentum sollicitudin adipiscing. Etiam pharetra elit nec nibh facilisis adipiscing. Cras et felis sed dui porttitor iaculis. Nulla malesuada luctus sem nec tincidunt.

Nullam vulputate bibendum tortor, eget consequat tortor suscipit mollis. Pellentesque rutrum sodales mollis. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse dapibus enim imperdiet risus eleifend eu fringilla nulla dapibus. Curabitur vitae ante risus, quis pulvinar libero. Ut ac sem a est scelerisque vehicula. Phasellus porta ipsum id neque malesuada non laoreet turpis tempus. Aliquam id neque mauris, a imperdiet leo. Duis non turpis mi, et iaculis ipsum. Vivamus nisl nulla, posuere id mollis id, sollicitudin nec ante. Integer tellus libero, rhoncus in feugiat sed, fringilla et purus. Integer nisi tellus, pellentesque ut auctor nec, auctor eget arcu. Phasellus dui elit, tempus nec laoreet eget, egestas vel ipsum.

Quisque aliquam odio non magna sagittis condimentum. Sed vel risus purus, non laoreet ante. Quisque mollis ligula in lorem fringilla et sollicitudin mi euismod. Nullam quis orci ligula, eu congue purus. Donec facilisis hendrerit tellus. Integer adipiscing nisi ac mi rhoncus fermentum. Sed quam felis, volutpat quis tempus nec, aliquet ut eros. Nullam facilisis magna at eros posuere tincidunt. Aenean fermentum dolor vitae arcu auctor non cursus lorem molestie. Donec gravida molestie blandit. Ut ullamcorper massa urna, quis congue ipsum. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nam bibendum varius elementum. Donec ornare, mauris quis egestas rutrum, neque sem egestas nulla, eu tempus elit tellus in velit.

Maecenas accumsan, tortor vitae mattis lacinia, metus ligula ullamcorper turpis, quis semper orci lorem in dui. Duis neque erat, cursus vitae varius vel, hendrerit a risus. Nam sollicitudin vehicula quam, a mattis urna sagittis in. Integer interdum magna sit amet eros pretium egestas. Ut tempor, urna sit amet vulputate varius, dui purus rhoncus justo, non aliquam mi libero vitae risus. Ut fringilla aliquam lectus, ac luctus quam volutpat vel. Nam molestie odio eget odio sollicitudin commodo. Fusce et est elit, ac facilisis augue. Maecenas sit amet libero nec ligula varius auctor eget sed neque. Aliquam et ultricies est. Morbi interdum nibh leo.

Curabitur sagittis nibh eu sem iaculis non gravida ipsum vehicula. Nullam aliquam ipsum eu mi consectetur sollicitudin. Morbi in ipsum turpis. Suspendisse venenatis ipsum tristique erat mattis egestas. Donec euismod ante euismod felis venenatis eu rutrum mauris venenatis. Mauris tortor ipsum, vehicula vel adipiscing in, euismod sed metus. Morbi semper eleifend semper. Curabitur hendrerit, nulla a congue porta, libero neque dignissim mauris, vitae rhoncus metus felis ut ante. Proin nisl odio, hendrerit sed tempor non, malesuada vel leo. Nulla venenatis, odio lacinia luctus blandit, dui magna auctor felis, et consequat mi nunc et est. Mauris fringilla, augue sed condimentum tincidunt, lacus lacus placerat quam, vel blandit magna nulla eget metus. Vivamus accumsan consectetur ligula ut pharetra. Vivamus nec nisi sed neque dictum imperdiet nec ut turpis. Cras iaculis hendrerit justo. In mollis sapien et odio rhoncus vulputate. Maecenas lacinia varius ornare. Morbi imperdiet suscipit venenatis. Praesent porta dui accumsan nibh consequat vel tristique lorem gravida.

Aliquam quis consequat mi. Ut id odio massa. Nullam ullamcorper gravida dolor quis dignissim. Nulla suscipit euismod dolor vitae rutrum. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Vivamus eget nulla dolor. In convallis, quam porta tincidunt mattis, nisl dolor gravida odio, id suscipit nibh metus sit amet nisi. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Quisque tortor urna, ultrices auctor eleifend sed, congue at augue. Nulla id odio lorem. Sed ut luctus mauris. Curabitur non adipiscing velit. Morbi facilisis augue eget nunc commodo vel ultricies lacus pellentesque. Morbi neque metus, rhoncus ut volutpat eget, condimentum id mauris. Sed scelerisque sem sed dui cursus semper. Nam molestie neque ligula. Fusce sed erat ac justo fermentum imperdiet.

Maecenas congue accumsan nisi commodo elementum. Praesent interdum nunc dolor. Maecenas risus neque, lacinia nec pharetra in, cursus et elit. Proin auctor metus a purus sagittis ac vestibulum tortor feugiat. Duis vitae est nisi, quis tempor justo. Aliquam sed pretium erat. Donec dictum feugiat tellus in vestibulum. Morbi metus eros, consectetur iaculis sagittis vel, tincidunt eget risus. Ut at arcu nisl, eget ornare dolor. Pellentesque faucibus iaculis quam eget faucibus.

Vestibulum in augue est. In a arcu id tortor auctor sodales id vitae arcu. Nulla pharetra feugiat facilisis. Donec eleifend lobortis mauris, vel porta odio dapibus auctor. Praesent auctor neque in est sagittis non pretium purus suscipit. Nunc eleifend ipsum lacinia sapien ornare lacinia. Donec dolor diam, bibendum ac auctor eget, vestibulum vitae erat. Mauris massa ligula, posuere vel volutpat sit amet, facilisis eget neque. Quisque nunc diam, molestie ac bibendum at, rhoncus ac purus. Quisque orci ligula, adipiscing ornare tincidunt vel, rhoncus id turpis. Morbi suscipit, elit eget ultrices ornare, elit ligula pharetra nisi, eu vehicula risus augue eget justo. Cras aliquam felis sit amet tortor ullamcorper bibendum quis ac purus. Vivamus dapibus eros non magna pretium vehicula. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In a mi erat. Vestibulum dui est, eleifend id facilisis vel, ornare eget erat. Phasellus ac ultricies metus. Morbi adipiscing aliquam ligula, in ornare erat eleifend eget.

Mauris egestas eros ac odio accumsan fermentum. Praesent vitae dolor tortor, ut varius nisi. Aenean at nibh rutrum velit mollis luctus ut vel sem. Ut sed tortor id enim gravida iaculis ac ac nunc. Donec eget cursus lorem. Donec posuere sem augue, id ultrices erat. In ut sapien et justo pretium auctor. Sed feugiat orci sit amet mauris lobortis quis viverra neque aliquam. Etiam vestibulum consectetur interdum. Curabitur suscipit faucibus est vel mollis. Cras posuere congue egestas. Etiam libero purus, pretium ac viverra eu, semper eget lorem. Donec dapibus odio vitae mi pretium consectetur. Sed vel libero sed tortor consequat facilisis at vel quam. Duis dictum bibendum molestie. Aliquam quis massa magna. Sed orci risus, consectetur sit amet sodales non, gravida sit amet nisi. Mauris facilisis, libero a pellentesque pretium, arcu lorem egestas dui, sit amet imperdiet justo velit sit amet diam. Ut gravida purus odio. In turpis enim, ultricies in scelerisque nec, bibendum non quam.

Pellentesque pretium ullamcorper orci, sit amet congue nisi lacinia quis. Morbi porta, odio sed eleifend tristique, elit odio rutrum sapien, sit amet convallis diam turpis vel diam. Nullam et ligula justo, eget condimentum lorem. Maecenas non semper lectus. Curabitur rhoncus nisl quis nisi rutrum in sodales ligula euismod. Nullam tempus, metus vitae tempor venenatis, massa magna elementum ligula, eget scelerisque est urna eu eros. Mauris in luctus eros. Pellentesque dapibus gravida purus, in ultricies metus eleifend sed. Donec malesuada lectus sit amet diam vehicula tristique tristique nunc fermentum. In eu nisl ante, vel vulputate leo. Aenean aliquet imperdiet neque, in volutpat mauris suscipit eu. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin tempus augue id ligula sollicitudin fringilla. Nunc enim sem, accumsan consequat dignissim cursus, ultrices sit amet orci. Vestibulum feugiat ultricies aliquam.

In nibh lorem, suscipit non accumsan in, sodales ut purus. Phasellus consectetur imperdiet neque, et molestie arcu porta id. Fusce vel orci eu turpis viverra venenatis. Proin vel nunc vitae urna elementum pellentesque vel eget massa. Mauris tristique bibendum aliquam. Phasellus a ligula elit. Suspendisse condimentum mauris id lectus pharetra tempus. Duis luctus neque eu neque fermentum at ultrices magna pretium. Donec id sapien velit, nec sagittis libero. Donec lectus metus, luctus vel adipiscing sed, pretium et nisi. Nam elit purus, sollicitudin sit amet dictum a, pellentesque vitae est. In dolor augue, placerat quis euismod vel, dignissim quis erat. Aliquam quam lorem, elementum ut cursus ut, tempus volutpat augue. Quisque vestibulum, nisi et dapibus dapibus, velit libero suscipit nisl, eu faucibus sem dolor eu ipsum. Quisque vel mauris in nisl facilisis hendrerit sed vitae metus. Integer condimentum lacinia mauris et viverra.

Vivamus lacus dolor, sodales sed fermentum sit amet, molestie ultricies nisl. Nunc tellus orci, volutpat ac eleifend non, interdum et nibh. Sed urna ipsum, tempor congue pharetra vitae, commodo id ligula. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Ut hendrerit, ipsum sed vestibulum venenatis, velit risus porta ipsum, sed molestie turpis est non orci. In quis justo ac metus semper ultrices. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. In eu arcu vitae felis bibendum posuere rutrum at tortor. Phasellus vel mauris sit amet est dignissim consequat. Pellentesque ultricies enim eu dui vulputate commodo. Donec et magna ac tellus laoreet volutpat. Etiam iaculis pulvinar eleifend. Praesent nec purus vel quam iaculis consectetur. Pellentesque sed sem laoreet mauris dictum euismod.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 29, 2011)

Welcome, AlanJohn ( Log Out ) ·  Forum rules · Site Index
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant  · My Friends  · 0 New Messages

GBAtemp.net > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum > spam thread

13 Pages   « < 11 12 13  	    

Rating    
spam thread, spam all you want here
Options 	
adamshinoda
May 26 2011, 11:15 AM
Post #181


Member


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 41
Joined: 24-April 11
From: Ha Noi
Member No.: 278,139





lol'd at Alan John signatureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeee


--------------------
Life is not Nintendo game


Sponsored Links	   Remove Ads
Post #




AlanJohn
May 26 2011, 04:19 PM
Post #182


AlanJohn is high


Group: Members
Posts: 1,160
Joined: 6-January 11
From: Womb, monkat
Member No.: 271,505



Warn: (30%)  

QUOTE(adamshinoda @ May 26 2011, 11:15 AM) 
lol'd at Alan John signatureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeee
niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
e


--------------------
I own: PSP2, Project cafe, NGP, 3DS Lite, 3DSi, PS4, XBOX 720, Sega re-genesis, Wii2, WiiII, Atari 9001, Nintendo Enterntaintmed Syster
Whippin' dem PSP's to death


Narayan
May 26 2011, 04:23 PM
Post #183





Group: Members
Posts: 1,232
Joined: 29-September 10
Member No.: 263,683





sigh


--------------------



adamshinoda
May 26 2011, 07:57 PM
Post #184


Member


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 41
Joined: 24-April 11
From: Ha Noi
Member No.: 278,139





It's Friday Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's looking for the weekend weekend
Party and party !!!

FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUNFUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN


--------------------
Life is not Nintendo game


Hydreigon
May 27 2011, 02:43 AM
Post #185


Member


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 32
Joined: 7-March 11
From: Chicago, Illinois
Member No.: 275,154






Spam, spam, and more spam! 

This post has been edited by Hydreigon: May 27 2011, 02:51 AM


--------------------
This is not a signature.


ChaosZero816
May 27 2011, 06:12 AM
Post #186


Advanced Member


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 50
Joined: 6-April 11
Member No.: 277,283





Its SPAM DAY!!
SPAM DAY!!
Gotta spam on a SPAM DAY!!
Everybody is spamming on the weekend!!!

SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM 
SPAM SPAM SPAM


--------------------



Hydreigon
May 27 2011, 06:31 AM
Post #187


Member


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 32
Joined: 7-March 11
From: Chicago, Illinois
Member No.: 275,154







NO, NOT THE CUTE LITTLE DOGGY!!


--------------------
This is not a signature.


FiReFoX_7
May 27 2011, 08:42 AM
Post #188


GBAtemp's Official Lurking Raikou


Group: Members
Posts: 845
Joined: 10-December 10
From: Pokemon World
Member No.: 269,549








--------------------

Signature made by myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





marcus134
May 27 2011, 09:46 AM
Post #189


Member


Group: Newcomers
Posts: 33
Joined: 7-May 11
Member No.: 278,665





THE SPAM SONG


The Spam sketch



love Monty Python


FiReFoX_7
May 27 2011, 04:24 PM
Post #190


GBAtemp's Official Lurking Raikou


Group: Members
Posts: 845
Joined: 10-December 10
From: Pokemon World
Member No.: 269,549


SPAM!


--------------------

Signature made by myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A Gay Little Cat...
May 27 2011, 05:28 PM
Post #191


GBAtemp's Official Catboy™ Takei for men


Group: Members
Posts: 5,620
Joined: 13-September 09
From: Candy Mountain with Mike
Member No.: 202,697





Lompoc


--------------------
The M3 Quad-Boot! M3 Quad-Boot Offical Setup/Guide! Proud EOF Temper! 



tigris
Yesterday, 11:43 PM
Post #192


GBAtemp's Yiffy Otter™


Group: Members
Posts: 1,573
Joined: 19-June 10
From: The Chilean Andes Species: Fox
Member No.: 256,176







--------------------

Games, Reviews, Animations and awesomeness - click here!


Sponsored Links	   Remove Ads
Post #




« Next Oldest · The Edge of the Forum · Next Newest »		     	

13 Pages   « < 11 12 13



1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)	
0 Members:









Privacy Policy

Hosted by VPN1EURO Internet Services
This website is part of the GBATEMP NETWORK :: GBAtemp.net :: FileTrip.net :: ShopTemp.net


----------



## Sausage Head (May 29, 2011)

errSausagen


----------



## Hydreigon (May 29, 2011)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas vehicula ligula a velit vehicula ullamcorper. Phasellus quam dui, laoreet vel suscipit sed, congue in dui. Sed tincidunt venenatis velit, id tempor diam volutpat non. Aliquam erat volutpat. Proin varius vehicula tristique. Fusce adipiscing euismod consequat. Fusce molestie elit quis nibh ullamcorper ac tempor tortor euismod. Vivamus ac condimentum tortor. Aliquam eleifend imperdiet magna eu posuere. Donec euismod, neque vehicula commodo tincidunt, ipsum dolor ornare nisl, id tempor sapien sapien nec enim. Vestibulum pellentesque tellus et turpis sagittis suscipit eget nec leo. Vestibulum varius lorem lacus. Morbi magna nisi, condimentum a dapibus eget, tincidunt id leo. Nunc condimentum commodo nisi, sed blandit felis pellentesque sit amet. Nulla pellentesque, justo vel ultricies adipiscing, urna quam accumsan quam, sed venenatis nunc nisi a elit. Aenean vel sapien mauris. Nunc lacinia, tellus eget interdum fringilla, metus lectus facilisis elit, sed fringilla metus dolor non velit.

Proin ipsum lectus, suscipit eleifend bibendum in, consequat sit amet ipsum. Proin pharetra rhoncus facilisis. Nullam quis tortor ligula. Aliquam luctus tempus odio eget ornare. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Maecenas nulla nunc, luctus id adipiscing vel, ornare at odio. In pharetra metus justo, nec consectetur orci. Vivamus hendrerit elementum pellentesque. Maecenas bibendum lacus sed neque aliquam consectetur. Nam eget enim id nibh volutpat mollis. Duis sed nunc ac nibh tempus tempor eget quis enim. Praesent dictum tristique velit eu blandit. Morbi eu quam arcu, ac auctor lorem. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam mollis dapibus nibh, quis feugiat augue ullamcorper at. Pellentesque nec massa semper neque interdum dapibus ac non turpis. Suspendisse pellentesque suscipit leo, ut tristique sem iaculis sed. Maecenas dapibus lacus ac nibh malesuada in rutrum massa fringilla.

Ut et quam dui. Maecenas a lectus odio, sed suscipit nulla. Maecenas quis lacus eu ipsum scelerisque tincidunt non sed dui. Praesent pharetra suscipit aliquet. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Fusce tellus massa, euismod sed ultrices sit amet, auctor ut quam. Vivamus sollicitudin iaculis felis, eget placerat diam aliquet semper. Praesent euismod imperdiet mattis. Nulla et pharetra tortor. Mauris volutpat elit varius ante imperdiet luctus. Mauris mollis mauris ut nunc pharetra sed laoreet quam euismod. Aliquam at nunc diam, ac sodales dolor. In ut turpis erat, tempor faucibus dolor. Vivamus euismod semper augue ac posuere. Duis at mauris augue, vitae pulvinar dui. Sed at nibh in ante bibendum imperdiet. Praesent eget tellus vitae mi iaculis tempus in et leo. Integer iaculis vestibulum dui sit amet sollicitudin. Aenean at enim bibendum sapien rhoncus cursus a et dui.

Ut accumsan orci eu velit ornare mattis. Curabitur a metus dui. Aenean commodo augue ut ipsum consectetur vestibulum. Pellentesque et odio metus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Aenean posuere, sapien ac luctus lacinia, ligula urna vehicula nisi, id tempus sapien erat eu mi. Praesent ut risus eu urna pellentesque congue tristique ut est. Etiam mauris ipsum, accumsan sed tincidunt ut, rutrum eu odio. Praesent faucibus porttitor elit eu ultrices. Cras interdum fringilla egestas. Morbi a tellus arcu, non accumsan erat. Praesent nisl tortor, lacinia quis tempor ac, volutpat et justo. Vivamus imperdiet, tortor lobortis lacinia euismod, urna dolor vulputate ante, at adipiscing tortor justo nec purus. Suspendisse convallis arcu et tortor ullamcorper adipiscing. Mauris gravida sodales posuere. Nam euismod ultrices augue, a pretium dolor vulputate quis. Integer sit amet metus tortor. Proin in nibh lacus.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Morbi nec metus ut enim egestas ornare ut nec odio. Aenean ante turpis, adipiscing sit amet varius quis, ornare sit amet nibh. Pellentesque non leo sem, nec mollis ligula. Suspendisse sem justo, sodales in tincidunt nec, malesuada in magna. Fusce est nunc, porttitor ac euismod ut, eleifend id nibh. Sed dignissim rhoncus tortor vitae vestibulum. Suspendisse non eros mauris, eget rutrum neque. Cras leo purus, hendrerit ac faucibus vel, sodales nec enim. Curabitur dignissim, sem ac dignissim scelerisque, nulla magna facilisis risus, a consectetur tortor quam ut augue. In nec elit sed nisl dapibus suscipit eget sed ligula. Aenean ipsum magna, adipiscing in ullamcorper eget, tempus ut elit. Integer nec quam at tellus molestie bibendum ut vel lacus. Ut nec eros in magna porta viverra. Suspendisse pulvinar nisi et ligula iaculis cursus. Duis gravida bibendum lobortis.

Quisque felis nisl, congue sit amet tincidunt in, iaculis non felis. Cras nisl leo, lobortis dapibus posuere sit amet, rutrum non velit. Phasellus non sollicitudin enim. Maecenas tortor diam, laoreet quis placerat a, dictum sit amet risus. Praesent nec justo facilisis mauris laoreet aliquet. Duis porttitor accumsan felis, tincidunt hendrerit purus vehicula vel. Sed aliquam consequat commodo. Morbi mattis velit aliquam mi gravida vel dapibus justo molestie. Mauris ut justo in neque mattis tempor id vel metus. Etiam eu urna diam, quis ornare sem. Nulla mollis vehicula interdum. Sed sit amet augue mauris, in congue lorem. Donec adipiscing, dolor dapibus tincidunt porta, nisl arcu rhoncus magna, eu venenatis lacus erat sit amet mi.

Nulla a nisi vitae nisi lacinia malesuada non non orci. Phasellus elit magna, iaculis ac egestas fermentum, malesuada nec est. Aenean et purus leo, sit amet elementum ipsum. Quisque dignissim eros augue. Phasellus quis lectus cursus turpis hendrerit lobortis. Sed tincidunt elementum vulputate. Donec sodales, tortor vitae gravida commodo, enim purus blandit quam, ut tempus dui lacus congue orci. Nulla ac metus et odio blandit ullamcorper. Praesent mollis porta mauris, ac tincidunt justo ornare at. Aenean eget tincidunt mauris.

Phasellus sed suscipit sem. Vivamus eu augue ut mauris dapibus auctor. Etiam quis ullamcorper magna. Cras rhoncus consequat leo id mattis. Sed volutpat semper faucibus. Integer pellentesque ipsum ut nibh varius non dapibus mi malesuada. Aenean augue nisi, fringilla nec ultricies in, tincidunt eget elit. Sed sed condimentum turpis. Proin auctor felis eu massa feugiat sed adipiscing neque convallis. Ut varius augue sit amet magna laoreet egestas. In a elit in tellus ultrices elementum ut in nisl. Suspendisse pharetra, dolor non mattis sagittis, tortor dui feugiat sem, quis blandit risus odio at nunc. Etiam vitae blandit enim. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Morbi sed augue et augue aliquam aliquet. Donec eget arcu eleifend enim elementum pellentesque. Fusce semper eros a dolor laoreet blandit. Praesent id diam ac enim blandit rhoncus. Quisque eget est nunc.

Maecenas posuere, ante a tempus consectetur, nisl lectus tincidunt odio, a iaculis risus justo id sapien. Donec tincidunt, purus a lacinia scelerisque, leo risus mollis nibh, id volutpat diam neque non dui. Vestibulum non lacus nunc, eu dictum sapien. Phasellus vel orci orci. Suspendisse gravida dapibus leo. Sed vel luctus ipsum. Praesent bibendum convallis pulvinar. Aliquam sed velit dolor, nec pulvinar orci. Vivamus id enim nibh. Cras tincidunt, augue at volutpat congue, orci ante malesuada nibh, id porta tortor sem id orci. Aenean ut lectus lorem. Suspendisse potenti. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Sed risus nisi, fermentum consequat dapibus sagittis, dapibus ac ligula. Praesent dapibus sagittis est molestie porttitor. Sed magna mi, feugiat nec venenatis nec, tincidunt id nibh. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae;

Nam et dolor sed leo convallis adipiscing. Sed metus libero, ullamcorper quis varius at, imperdiet sed nunc. Integer fermentum, massa vel rutrum molestie, leo metus condimentum lectus, at sagittis orci nunc at sem. Ut luctus lorem et dui ultricies commodo. Sed condimentum quam at arcu cursus porta. Duis auctor dapibus sapien, aliquet posuere felis facilisis in. Fusce sapien nisl, imperdiet a ultricies sed, imperdiet quis ligula. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Phasellus in risus lectus. Suspendisse eleifend nisl non massa auctor in egestas mauris posuere. Suspendisse vel lacus nulla.

Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla semper libero in metus condimentum rhoncus. Aenean condimentum justo eget purus gravida sed viverra metus dapibus. Integer dictum eleifend iaculis. Duis iaculis libero sed tellus lacinia sed placerat tellus viverra. Integer nulla purus, aliquet vitae faucibus quis, feugiat eu justo. Nullam rutrum commodo diam, ac tempor lorem dapibus non. Maecenas ultricies nisl ac erat scelerisque nec hendrerit nunc tempus. Aenean justo erat, ullamcorper a volutpat at, mollis id lectus. Fusce urna justo, accumsan eu malesuada ut, laoreet convallis metus.

Sed ullamcorper congue tellus, quis posuere magna pretium ac. Cras sapien nunc, ultrices id mattis a, condimentum non urna. Ut ac ipsum vel sapien vehicula hendrerit quis in mauris. Maecenas commodo accumsan euismod. Nunc vehicula leo non metus varius pharetra. Pellentesque sed tincidunt mi. Nam cursus eleifend augue eget consectetur. Phasellus lobortis tortor vitae justo egestas consectetur. Nunc tincidunt justo ut eros tempor adipiscing. Cras nec interdum velit. Donec vestibulum hendrerit felis. Nam ut urna magna, eget condimentum urna. Vestibulum sit amet erat quis dui tempor vehicula et vitae mauris. Aenean quis lacus risus. Quisque varius nisl vitae nulla bibendum eget bibendum augue gravida. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. In in mauris sit amet urna consectetur aliquam. Aenean auctor, erat ut eleifend sollicitudin, est tellus dignissim arcu, eget faucibus turpis massa eget sem. Curabitur volutpat odio ut felis iaculis vel accumsan eros iaculis.

Phasellus ullamcorper, justo pellentesque hendrerit molestie, risus nisl fringilla turpis, at aliquam erat dui id velit. Suspendisse sem odio, tincidunt nec tincidunt sed, imperdiet quis arcu. Vestibulum sed urna lacus. Etiam dui elit, cursus aliquam scelerisque sed, ornare aliquet nulla. Nunc dictum mattis porttitor. Sed non libero at nisi interdum congue in in dui. Curabitur dictum, nisl quis congue tincidunt, sem sapien vestibulum felis, eu lacinia libero ligula nec quam. Suspendisse eget orci lectus. Proin sed purus nec libero pellentesque fermentum. Phasellus mollis tincidunt metus a accumsan. Suspendisse iaculis, leo sed gravida blandit, tortor neque molestie nisl, sed auctor eros turpis ac quam.

Vestibulum eu eros consectetur purus sodales aliquam quis in odio. Proin laoreet neque a tortor convallis sit amet rhoncus nibh tristique. Mauris laoreet posuere odio sit amet vehicula. Etiam tristique venenatis molestie. Aliquam nec elit a dui rutrum rutrum. Sed pellentesque tempor lorem sed feugiat. Curabitur laoreet, leo quis congue sollicitudin, purus sem placerat sapien, in sodales elit eros sed sapien. Mauris non tortor iaculis est condimentum bibendum. Maecenas blandit elit quis nisi tempus at auctor velit hendrerit. Mauris placerat felis ut tortor iaculis in porta nisi auctor. Sed augue orci, tristique auctor pharetra a, elementum a justo.

Phasellus et felis sed sem feugiat molestie id nec risus. Donec commodo, arcu a vehicula dapibus, nibh odio mattis purus, ac cursus leo felis vel dolor. Sed cursus fermentum tempor. Etiam eros erat, ultrices sit amet consectetur vitae, convallis in felis. Praesent nec augue sapien, ac malesuada nisi. Nam lacinia, erat quis ullamcorper pretium, diam risus egestas eros, eget laoreet enim urna ut odio. Cras fermentum pharetra ornare. Quisque malesuada dapibus nulla. Duis vulputate laoreet ligula, quis rutrum ante rutrum at. Etiam varius bibendum tellus, in tempor diam tristique eget. Nulla gravida tortor in leo vehicula auctor.

Nunc sed diam id dolor pharetra pharetra in in diam. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Duis dapibus erat eu magna ultrices id dictum erat laoreet. Fusce a ligula non velit ultrices dictum at in sem. Donec id magna a metus condimentum vehicula. Phasellus cursus orci et libero tincidunt consectetur. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Mauris placerat laoreet enim, in convallis odio iaculis bibendum. Aenean in ligula id dui vestibulum fermentum. Vestibulum vulputate aliquam lectus et adipiscing. Sed lectus massa, iaculis eget euismod at, congue ac nunc. Sed fermentum diam eget neque fringilla scelerisque. Aenean mollis commodo mauris. Ut dapibus faucibus justo, nec malesuada libero dictum vitae. Fusce molestie, tortor eget rhoncus feugiat, diam nibh consequat nulla, eu consequat neque quam vel dolor.

Mauris blandit odio sit amet velit pretium vulputate. Phasellus quis nibh nisi, sit amet lobortis leo. Donec a fermentum tortor. Duis in diam sit amet leo euismod interdum. In consectetur interdum turpis, nec rutrum neque mattis non. Vestibulum semper condimentum nunc, sit amet sodales enim consectetur a. Etiam vitae viverra nisl. Phasellus non urna nec metus dictum ullamcorper eu vel lorem. Proin interdum aliquam risus vitae dignissim. Duis sit amet placerat purus. Nunc ac dolor hendrerit justo porttitor varius. Fusce eu malesuada nisi. Proin vitae ante ante, blandit laoreet tellus.

Nunc venenatis urna non neque sodales et condimentum nibh tempus. Suspendisse gravida volutpat quam sed fermentum. Quisque vehicula urna nulla. In molestie, erat sit amet tincidunt hendrerit, mi nisi laoreet turpis, id egestas enim metus nec leo. Aliquam porttitor ante id mauris dictum venenatis. Sed imperdiet, elit ut faucibus vehicula, dolor lacus laoreet nisl, et euismod justo est sed tellus. Proin sagittis libero eget libero pretium sodales. Mauris posuere sollicitudin pellentesque. Praesent nulla lacus, venenatis at eleifend ac, dapibus eu sem. Nulla mi nisi, dignissim a blandit vitae, interdum rhoncus augue. Nullam sed orci ligula. Integer non sapien urna. Donec faucibus tempor sem, a egestas nunc congue quis. Aliquam sed sem lacus, nec iaculis sem. Pellentesque odio ipsum, lacinia quis mollis sed, bibendum non mi.

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Vivamus scelerisque tincidunt ante vitae cursus. Vivamus aliquet, turpis sit amet pharetra congue, ante lacus hendrerit lectus, sit amet fringilla turpis risus vel nulla. Suspendisse nec bibendum massa. Maecenas mollis dapibus lacinia. Mauris in arcu semper sem pretium cursus vitae quis dui. Quisque vitae justo felis, eget fermentum dui. Etiam hendrerit rutrum leo, ut dignissim ipsum condimentum sed. Fusce vitae eros in purus consectetur hendrerit. Quisque ornare felis eget enim lobortis commodo. Mauris a nisi eu arcu venenatis tempus. Etiam euismod dolor pretium massa tincidunt gravida. Nulla elit odio, accumsan at faucibus sed, fringilla nec lorem. Sed congue, erat non rhoncus tempor, ante nisl ultrices urna, id egestas nunc purus quis mauris. Integer non justo sed justo egestas blandit. Nulla volutpat condimentum sapien ac blandit.

Duis luctus sem sit amet nibh commodo luctus. Etiam vel placerat nisi. Vestibulum at suscipit est. Pellentesque blandit tincidunt tempor. Morbi suscipit sapien quis lacus congue mattis. Cras libero dui, varius non placerat ut, cursus id neque. Etiam tincidunt nibh ut libero blandit eget gravida metus porttitor. Maecenas interdum neque non augue vulputate ac egestas orci dapibus. Maecenas quis libero mi, eu gravida lorem. Vivamus nunc elit, suscipit eget dapibus et, mattis eu leo. Donec semper turpis purus, id molestie quam.

Suspendisse pharetra tincidunt ullamcorper. Donec nisl quam, laoreet et accumsan non, pretium vitae nisi. Fusce sodales tempus eros, sit amet bibendum nisi malesuada ac. Proin semper interdum diam, nec pellentesque neque posuere vel. Donec neque eros, consectetur sit amet bibendum at, cursus in elit. Fusce non lectus eros. Mauris pretium pharetra leo, ut gravida nunc volutpat sed. Donec eget mi justo. Suspendisse ut nibh arcu. Donec quis imperdiet dui. Duis malesuada vulputate ante, eu congue purus viverra nec. Ut est dolor, semper eget auctor vel, tristique sed tortor.

Vivamus porttitor malesuada quam, nec egestas mi sodales a. Duis tristique, magna nec euismod pellentesque, urna leo interdum eros, vitae semper justo purus id lorem. Vestibulum id orci eu enim eleifend varius sit amet consequat sem. Etiam volutpat, lorem vitae condimentum mollis, purus lacus sollicitudin est, sit amet eleifend diam nunc nec nisi. Praesent vitae nunc est. Pellentesque et dolor libero. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; In venenatis urna quis metus lobortis sodales. Aliquam placerat lectus eget libero tristique euismod. Donec mollis hendrerit commodo. Etiam sed arcu at sapien porttitor feugiat non non tellus. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. In facilisis, odio in tristique fermentum, sapien augue suscipit lorem, eu commodo sapien mi blandit tortor. Donec ante libero, imperdiet luctus tempor non, placerat volutpat mauris. Nullam eu tellus eu velit porta auctor sed eu diam. Vestibulum feugiat hendrerit eleifend. Vestibulum fringilla orci ac purus feugiat sed ornare mauris hendrerit.

Ut tempus magna nibh, eget interdum lectus. Sed aliquam tincidunt urna non iaculis. Nam tempus risus et diam ullamcorper egestas. Aenean vel nulla risus. Nam urna felis, condimentum in sodales at, varius in erat. Ut consequat volutpat dui sed pretium. Aliquam iaculis consectetur leo eget lobortis. Praesent aliquet ultrices justo in dignissim. Cras sit amet nibh eu magna cursus ultricies pulvinar id mi. Donec non dui vel magna dignissim eleifend. Nulla venenatis laoreet gravida. Nullam non fermentum erat. Donec vitae lorem nec ante sodales ultricies. Mauris iaculis feugiat tincidunt. Nunc non tempus lacus. Aenean dolor diam, auctor a blandit a, dictum vel dui.

Fusce porta viverra consequat. Nulla mattis quam ac neque lobortis iaculis eu et lorem. Nullam quis sapien felis, eu dictum sem. Etiam semper, risus in accumsan dictum, lectus turpis lacinia urna, et semper purus lorem id quam. Maecenas volutpat, leo id ultricies auctor, dolor ligula auctor odio, non suscipit dui justo in felis. Maecenas quis aliquet velit. Donec dictum pharetra tellus, ac fringilla odio adipiscing cursus. Nunc ac metus sit amet lectus commodo fringilla a quis velit. Etiam elementum scelerisque diam, a suscipit nisi aliquet sit amet. Aenean augue tortor, semper nec dignissim quis, adipiscing eget eros. Quisque sagittis lectus vel est mattis feugiat. Morbi luctus nunc ut erat mollis faucibus. Nulla libero metus, vehicula sit amet luctus vitae, imperdiet in diam. Nam id massa lorem, vitae rhoncus turpis. Quisque laoreet hendrerit dolor. Nam ut sem quis nulla ullamcorper auctor non ac tellus.

Pellentesque condimentum euismod magna, eu venenatis libero vestibulum eget. Proin placerat tincidunt augue ut pretium. Vivamus mattis pellentesque ante. Duis viverra posuere nulla, id posuere massa suscipit non. Maecenas placerat volutpat mi, ut adipiscing mauris rhoncus vel. Aliquam placerat condimentum risus eu ullamcorper. Nam non neque consectetur justo consectetur fermentum sed in odio. Vivamus at lectus arcu. Nullam aliquet, nisl ut bibendum dapibus, orci risus aliquam arcu, sed rutrum ipsum massa elementum sapien. Duis ut metus massa, sed tincidunt dui.

Vivamus placerat vehicula quam, vel dictum tellus malesuada eu. Proin condimentum erat et quam accumsan sollicitudin. Morbi porttitor sodales nibh. Praesent at lorem libero, quis accumsan turpis. Nam ullamcorper dolor non urna laoreet sed hendrerit turpis aliquam. Sed ipsum erat, pretium at ultricies id, facilisis nec risus. Morbi leo magna, egestas a vehicula at, venenatis venenatis enim. Maecenas ut elit id augue vestibulum egestas a ac ipsum. Suspendisse potenti. Vivamus ultricies dui eu quam egestas commodo facilisis et urna. Morbi lorem augue, vehicula nec faucibus et, mattis quis orci. Curabitur elit arcu, sodales vitae interdum et, interdum sed nisi.

Ut vel urna nulla, gravida rutrum lorem. Nulla ornare arcu eu arcu varius imperdiet. Vivamus ultrices, turpis at facilisis interdum, quam magna mollis metus, ornare imperdiet nunc lacus vitae odio. Ut hendrerit ante a magna accumsan fringilla. Proin gravida lobortis nibh, et mattis ipsum elementum ac. Aenean vel purus sit amet diam porttitor eleifend. Nullam vel dolor ipsum. Duis tincidunt mattis vehicula. Ut in mollis nisi. In quis ante et justo egestas pulvinar egestas et sem. Proin ultricies, tellus ut sodales interdum, nulla quam condimentum nisi, id porttitor neque dui eu sem. Donec arcu orci, vestibulum faucibus feugiat vitae, scelerisque quis libero. Donec lacinia auctor justo, ut semper dolor ullamcorper non. In tempus, lectus eu mollis porta, mi felis facilisis libero, eget posuere leo sapien nec magna. Morbi luctus dapibus condimentum. Integer sem diam, gravida quis faucibus ut, lobortis quis lacus. Mauris porta metus eu justo mattis in ultrices nisl elementum. Vivamus laoreet ante augue, sed cursus mi.

Nunc egestas consectetur justo, ut aliquet nulla egestas vitae. Vestibulum eu tellus eu metus pellentesque pellentesque. Etiam vel leo id ipsum molestie sagittis. Etiam feugiat elementum diam porta condimentum. Ut adipiscing vulputate enim, ac sagittis mi tincidunt eget. Proin id mauris vel magna vehicula condimentum non congue nisi. Curabitur diam dolor, blandit aliquam pulvinar et, vulputate eget sapien. Cras cursus, metus eu lacinia bibendum, enim odio fermentum leo, a feugiat augue est sit amet turpis. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Mauris dignissim porta erat quis dictum. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Phasellus auctor, elit sed sollicitudin facilisis, augue lectus tincidunt nisl, eu bibendum velit sapien eget massa. Aenean molestie interdum nulla venenatis dapibus. Ut ut erat ante, id tempor lorem. Praesent viverra lacinia urna, ac suscipit est consequat in. Phasellus consectetur scelerisque enim, sit amet mattis tortor molestie eu. Aliquam lobortis tempor tellus sit amet vehicula. Nunc est leo, accumsan nec facilisis non, euismod et felis.

Donec a orci lectus. Suspendisse tincidunt dui a tortor posuere pulvinar. Aliquam erat volutpat. Aliquam dictum eros vel justo imperdiet vitae bibendum velit tristique. Mauris metus arcu, rhoncus at scelerisque eu, ultricies nec neque. Donec commodo placerat scelerisque. Nullam lacus nunc, posuere quis feugiat ut, pharetra a nunc. Sed tortor orci, fringilla sit amet mollis eu, sagittis ut lacus. Donec nisl lorem, posuere nec porttitor sit amet, commodo nec nunc. Nullam cursus odio purus, vel pharetra lectus. Maecenas iaculis elit vitae risus bibendum elementum. Cras malesuada aliquam hendrerit. Morbi gravida tellus et justo feugiat interdum.

Donec ac neque eu urna accumsan sodales imperdiet id velit. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Curabitur ac neque libero, ut sagittis lacus. Nullam non erat quis diam convallis molestie at a diam. Sed in diam metus. Pellentesque malesuada interdum lorem quis fermentum. Sed sollicitudin magna eget purus consectetur sagittis. Suspendisse quis tellus eu metus bibendum sagittis non a quam. Ut in tortor ligula. Integer est libero, sodales ac tristique vitae, eleifend nec mi. Nunc non rhoncus enim. Nullam condimentum elit sit amet erat porttitor id mollis orci pretium. Mauris pulvinar eleifend cursus.

Nullam in tellus ac elit pharetra suscipit nec ac risus. Suspendisse hendrerit laoreet ante ac posuere. Duis libero tellus, sodales ut consectetur quis, ullamcorper sed lorem. Etiam venenatis vestibulum sem, eget aliquam mauris pharetra varius. Integer in nunc in diam placerat ullamcorper nec et diam. Phasellus ac velit elit, ut tempus augue. Cras gravida tellus vitae orci semper fermentum. Nulla a tempor lectus. Vivamus ut dignissim orci. Nulla facilisi. Maecenas et tellus magna.

Vestibulum non euismod turpis. Mauris tempus mollis neque, fermentum accumsan felis imperdiet et. Integer faucibus, dui a lacinia venenatis, mi sem accumsan sem, a semper lectus nisi id nisl. Curabitur hendrerit eleifend orci ut dignissim. Ut id ante nulla. Vivamus elit enim, auctor ut aliquam id, lobortis in nibh. Mauris sed arcu id metus congue fringilla ut eget velit. Praesent neque elit, tempus ut volutpat ac, condimentum a nisi. Vestibulum tristique, quam eu tincidunt sagittis, dui eros dictum velit, non porttitor dui magna nec arcu. Quisque elementum sodales molestie. Aenean consectetur ipsum et velit porta accumsan. Nullam in augue et felis vehicula consectetur. Sed bibendum vulputate risus at pharetra. Sed neque turpis, vestibulum eu fringilla non, porta sit amet nibh.

Ut quis rhoncus turpis. Nam dapibus dictum velit nec tristique. Donec convallis, sem nec dignissim rhoncus, nunc libero convallis eros, id congue arcu mi vel quam. Nulla convallis tempus eros, in aliquet enim commodo in. Sed ac tortor ipsum, ut convallis turpis. Nulla facilisi. Ut sit amet hendrerit nisl. Etiam massa diam, vehicula id convallis id, auctor at mi. Morbi nunc nisl, facilisis a consequat quis, sodales ac lacus. Integer a lectus nec mauris convallis imperdiet sit amet ac nisi. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. In nulla ligula, accumsan non dictum non, ornare eu libero. Sed vitae nunc et odio malesuada suscipit ut consequat felis. Integer venenatis, lorem quis ornare cursus, lectus dui volutpat quam, eu aliquet nisi nibh vitae nisi. Nullam cursus, lacus eget rutrum condimentum, nisl dolor blandit diam, ac auctor magna sem a turpis. Vivamus nec tellus sed mi porttitor semper gravida nec sem.

Morbi et felis arcu. Aliquam erat volutpat. Duis ultrices neque sit amet ipsum facilisis egestas. Fusce ut porta ligula. Etiam iaculis blandit diam, sed molestie mi dignissim eget. Mauris sodales hendrerit rhoncus. Curabitur id dapibus orci. Proin sit amet ante a felis luctus malesuada. Etiam non sem lobortis nulla aliquet sollicitudin eu vel odio. Aenean nec nunc id tellus porttitor luctus.

Nullam quis purus id tortor varius imperdiet sit amet consequat quam. Suspendisse aliquet tristique sem. Sed ullamcorper tempor lacus, mollis porta justo imperdiet et. Aliquam sodales mi sit amet sem iaculis sit amet scelerisque quam mollis. Donec sed velit dolor, quis mattis ante. Nullam aliquet pulvinar ullamcorper. Nullam eget libero lorem. Nullam sollicitudin fringilla feugiat. Vestibulum id magna lorem, quis blandit augue. Curabitur pulvinar vestibulum vulputate. Suspendisse ut elit orci. Suspendisse at sem eget urna volutpat gravida.

Nullam vel mollis diam. Maecenas ultricies fermentum pellentesque. Aliquam nisi quam, iaculis sit amet pellentesque sit amet, scelerisque a lacus. Donec tincidunt, purus quis iaculis pharetra, nisl dolor pellentesque lectus, eu ornare velit arcu quis enim. Integer sodales sagittis lacus, at cursus nunc dapibus sit amet. Phasellus a est ac sem vehicula aliquam. Nulla consectetur metus fermentum sapien imperdiet sollicitudin. Quisque porta blandit nulla vitae molestie. Nam eu erat ac neque venenatis bibendum. Aliquam in sapien malesuada ante imperdiet ullamcorper ac imperdiet ante. Ut tempor pulvinar libero at bibendum. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nam tincidunt ultrices rhoncus.

Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Etiam non lacus eu felis faucibus rutrum. Aliquam erat volutpat. Mauris posuere, odio eu bibendum sodales, sapien eros congue sapien, nec hendrerit lacus justo vitae lectus. Sed condimentum diam ut felis sodales porttitor consectetur sapien hendrerit. Duis eget mauris nunc. Quisque id sem ante. Suspendisse nunc felis, ultrices eget iaculis quis, accumsan et purus. Etiam vitae ante sit amet risus placerat eleifend non non nisi. Sed consectetur pretium massa nec elementum. Nunc accumsan ligula sed odio fringilla sit amet viverra felis commodo. Sed luctus ornare mollis. Curabitur quam mauris, vestibulum porta pretium at, porta eget mi.

Maecenas ultrices convallis ligula ac consectetur. Pellentesque lectus nisi, mollis a mattis ac, venenatis ac eros. Morbi consequat lobortis diam, ut rutrum mi consectetur ut. Nullam pellentesque fringilla lorem vitae dictum. Sed sed enim et enim convallis aliquet. Fusce tristique euismod tellus, sed volutpat ligula molestie ac. Donec felis metus, gravida ut fermentum a, ultrices et ligula. Phasellus interdum enim sed tortor elementum at convallis mauris gravida. Nulla id purus turpis, nec fermentum nisl. Proin pellentesque, dui id suscipit congue, lacus quam accumsan ligula, quis varius eros mauris vel quam. Sed pulvinar placerat leo eu lobortis.

Aliquam odio tortor, fringilla vitae imperdiet in, suscipit sit amet metus. Donec dolor ligula, pellentesque sit amet malesuada ut, dapibus vitae mi. Integer eu ipsum id felis cursus rhoncus sed vitae felis. Nulla placerat, dui faucibus molestie aliquet, est dui facilisis dui, in accumsan dolor nisl sed eros. Mauris in nisl massa. Cras consectetur nisi eget odio egestas malesuada. Donec urna arcu, rhoncus quis aliquam vitae, hendrerit malesuada ligula. Mauris dui quam, consectetur eu eleifend ac, scelerisque eget felis. Nullam in arcu non sem ultricies varius. Sed vel tortor vestibulum erat auctor consectetur quis sit amet magna. Sed congue vulputate eros quis facilisis. Quisque a nisl metus, a sodales nisi.

Duis vitae nulla id ligula varius fermentum. Duis blandit dictum aliquam. Mauris accumsan tincidunt sem sed porta. Aliquam ante lectus, dictum ut ultrices ac, vestibulum vel augue. Pellentesque iaculis nisl sed nunc lobortis ut viverra felis tincidunt. Mauris faucibus consectetur nunc sed porttitor. Sed rhoncus elementum leo, et tristique libero tristique et. Quisque vehicula, orci a euismod ultricies, mauris augue mollis tellus, nec commodo dolor nisi et justo. Sed vel turpis vel urna venenatis tristique. Ut in nunc sed diam scelerisque tristique eget ac arcu. Nam nec mauris risus, vitae mattis purus. Donec gravida mauris vitae tortor cursus iaculis. Vestibulum lacinia nunc non dolor commodo sed lacinia libero placerat.

Vestibulum congue leo at sem mattis eget molestie odio volutpat. Phasellus id dui nec neque ornare fermentum sit amet ac ante. Pellentesque a erat ac urna commodo dictum. Nullam volutpat consectetur dolor, ornare dapibus lectus sodales vel. Curabitur faucibus enim et velit tempor accumsan. Maecenas suscipit luctus turpis sit amet blandit. Sed quis accumsan nibh. Nam ultricies nibh nec odio semper in gravida magna accumsan. Morbi eu nisl et lorem hendrerit eleifend. Morbi tortor metus, accumsan ut malesuada nec, dictum vel diam. Aliquam erat volutpat. Maecenas feugiat, risus nec pharetra aliquet, dui ligula blandit purus, ac tempus massa lacus at turpis. Mauris pharetra viverra commodo. Fusce ac arcu semper nunc ullamcorper porttitor. Praesent tempus nisi at sem eleifend pretium. Aliquam dolor mauris, posuere at bibendum nec, auctor sit amet nunc.

Mauris id dolor at leo euismod suscipit lobortis laoreet metus. Pellentesque ornare ullamcorper lacus, euismod tincidunt lacus sagittis non. Sed sem leo, malesuada sed porta a, mollis non lacus. Suspendisse ipsum ipsum, dignissim vitae condimentum quis, ullamcorper nec eros. Quisque ut lectus erat, in blandit enim. Duis ac neque nisl, ac blandit odio. Nunc at nunc turpis. Vestibulum fringilla scelerisque libero, sed luctus sem vehicula eget. Nulla facilisi. Suspendisse est tellus, aliquet eget malesuada ac, laoreet sed dui. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Aliquam in venenatis nunc.

Proin in mattis nunc. Donec iaculis eros a risus mollis accumsan. Nam purus neque, tempus vitae tristique quis, ultrices non mi. Vestibulum vitae mauris arcu. Nulla lorem purus, aliquam ut feugiat sed, ultricies faucibus enim. Donec mollis eros nec est aliquam venenatis. Maecenas in pellentesque nibh. Donec semper feugiat elementum. Vestibulum ante ipsum, condimentum sed scelerisque dapibus, porta quis augue. Fusce aliquet pellentesque lorem, in dapibus orci vestibulum ac. Nulla non leo eget ligula venenatis sodales. Fusce ullamcorper lacinia tempor.

Nunc imperdiet justo id nulla placerat ultricies. Cras ac aliquam massa. Aenean eu blandit dolor. Suspendisse sagittis, magna cursus placerat lobortis, mauris arcu volutpat tellus, id posuere mi tortor ut erat. Morbi eleifend lobortis tellus. Phasellus aliquam lobortis tortor ac bibendum. Aliquam erat volutpat. Mauris a congue tortor. Phasellus at tellus eu diam vulputate congue. Vivamus tincidunt mollis magna sed accumsan.

In sit amet justo id elit volutpat fringilla at et odio. Nunc aliquam interdum tortor, nec molestie massa convallis sit amet. Curabitur placerat, urna sed venenatis condimentum, ante justo venenatis erat, a rhoncus ante libero vel sem. Duis vulputate tellus nec sapien vestibulum feugiat. Fusce ligula ipsum, tincidunt quis adipiscing ut, vulputate eget ligula. Morbi porttitor semper suscipit. Sed tempor est eu nisi laoreet iaculis. Fusce mollis velit ut mauris commodo vitae congue enim tempor. Pellentesque faucibus sapien eget ipsum convallis gravida. Ut id aliquet ante. Etiam blandit sapien eu lacus vehicula eu venenatis risus semper. Curabitur ligula purus, dignissim ut tincidunt eget, aliquet nec massa. Maecenas vitae est libero, non mollis diam. Praesent auctor leo leo, sed elementum massa. Sed velit lacus, placerat vel interdum in, luctus eu lorem. Quisque sit amet augue quam. Praesent quis quam turpis, eget laoreet orci. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas.

Sed metus nisl, volutpat rhoncus elementum ut, consequat id lorem. Praesent quis justo nulla, a scelerisque eros. Ut sed vehicula dui. Curabitur velit neque, sollicitudin vel rutrum ut, fringilla eleifend leo. Donec quis venenatis neque. Donec orci turpis, bibendum sed congue sed, tempor a felis. Maecenas vitae sapien arcu, ac tristique enim. In eu sem eu metus fermentum laoreet sit amet vel mi. Duis eget magna sed lacus hendrerit tincidunt. Nulla commodo, dui ac eleifend euismod, sem eros suscipit metus, sed venenatis neque nunc dictum orci. Cras risus neque, dapibus sed eleifend eu, placerat a arcu. Praesent quis elit dolor, vitae fringilla magna. Duis tristique imperdiet velit. Donec est mi, euismod at facilisis in, convallis in neque. Aliquam sapien nunc, venenatis eget hendrerit in, dictum et arcu. Curabitur in justo convallis augue sodales lobortis vel ut purus.

Phasellus quam tortor, mollis nec imperdiet eget, sollicitudin ac risus. Mauris consectetur odio eu eros posuere varius. Nulla ornare sollicitudin mauris, vel ornare quam pharetra quis. Aenean pulvinar, tellus vel ornare bibendum, nunc metus eleifend erat, eleifend tincidunt neque diam ut ante. Maecenas leo quam, tincidunt id posuere sit amet, hendrerit quis massa. Aliquam suscipit, risus imperdiet feugiat ullamcorper, urna lacus vehicula lacus, facilisis cursus neque nibh sit amet nisl. Mauris mollis ante vitae risus rutrum egestas. Pellentesque diam libero, auctor in accumsan sit amet, commodo non purus. In varius porta justo, sed porta lorem malesuada nec. Praesent quis nisi nec nibh dignissim condimentum sed sit amet tortor. Donec facilisis ullamcorper tellus, varius pretium leo sollicitudin et. Aliquam venenatis ligula vitae quam mattis sollicitudin a vitae mauris. Cras varius leo vitae purus blandit porttitor. Pellentesque viverra felis sapien. Praesent congue libero ut sem consectetur vel posuere dolor interdum. Proin iaculis aliquet lacus sed iaculis. Integer arcu ligula, tincidunt non ullamcorper eu, consequat ut magna. Nulla facilisi.

Donec ut posuere dolor. Etiam rutrum venenatis sem convallis commodo. Quisque ornare egestas dui placerat sagittis. Sed lorem tortor, ultrices nec ultricies nec, malesuada vel orci. Donec sed turpis eget ligula faucibus gravida. Integer sit amet urna non risus congue fringilla at in justo. Etiam ut ante et eros aliquam dictum. Nullam congue ultrices enim id ultricies. Praesent vitae lorem sit amet sapien egestas semper. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Vestibulum pellentesque sollicitudin risus quis porttitor. Cras mollis molestie erat, eget vehicula libero posuere eu. In volutpat mattis mauris, vel accumsan purus posuere vel.

Quisque pulvinar tortor et purus laoreet non iaculis est blandit. Vivamus rutrum dictum justo, a scelerisque orci tincidunt ornare. Integer vitae risus sit amet augue tempor condimentum. Sed dictum dictum nisl. Nunc vestibulum nulla in tortor hendrerit ac blandit libero aliquam. Nam porttitor velit id orci tincidunt sed tincidunt felis fringilla. Suspendisse potenti. Aliquam mattis posuere adipiscing. Suspendisse potenti. Curabitur odio metus, facilisis in rutrum nec, viverra non nisi. Maecenas condimentum pulvinar placerat. Ut sit amet sagittis augue. Aliquam sollicitudin metus nec erat semper iaculis. Praesent id lacus vitae arcu rhoncus hendrerit. Phasellus eu ipsum lorem.

Suspendisse nec consectetur turpis. Duis a dui sapien. Donec ac mollis velit. Vivamus a nibh sapien, vitae ullamcorper turpis. Fusce ornare feugiat elit. Etiam neque nibh, pretium non faucibus sed, tempus sed metus. Pellentesque euismod massa neque. Donec sed tortor eget purus euismod imperdiet. Etiam egestas sagittis nisi id pharetra. Nullam congue volutpat nisi, sit amet pretium quam vestibulum vitae. Proin sodales auctor tellus vitae accumsan. Nunc euismod fringilla iaculis. Vestibulum at augue risus, eu condimentum massa. Quisque faucibus, quam a sodales lobortis, sapien ligula malesuada ante, consequat laoreet eros sapien vitae leo. Ut porttitor urna at urna eleifend sit amet placerat quam elementum.

Ut imperdiet luctus lacus, at sollicitudin augue tristique vel. Nullam a arcu dui, a facilisis nisi. Nunc pulvinar rutrum quam sit amet pharetra. Praesent sed neque arcu, quis sagittis mauris. Ut pellentesque turpis id ipsum tempus eget semper metus lacinia. Aliquam lacus risus, congue vel lobortis non, accumsan a sapien. Donec placerat sem vel quam aliquet placerat. Vestibulum sem ligula, imperdiet id volutpat at, vehicula eu quam. Suspendisse vitae lacus eu justo porta aliquet. In sapien mauris, gravida a aliquam at, euismod at sapien.

Mauris quis est lorem. Vestibulum aliquet laoreet quam sed pulvinar. Pellentesque ac elit elit. In viverra elementum tincidunt. Donec et tellus porttitor urna commodo bibendum. Ut semper convallis dolor, id ultricies quam mollis ac. Proin odio quam, varius nec commodo eget, vestibulum a urna. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Sed mollis magna eu lorem semper euismod. Nulla facilisi. In euismod lorem orci, eget sagittis sapien. Duis sit amet diam at justo pharetra condimentum at non erat. Curabitur non eros sapien. Praesent at ligula non dui sodales varius eu ut augue.

Duis urna sem, commodo quis pharetra a, pulvinar non nunc. Vivamus vulputate, orci in ultrices dapibus, dui ante posuere eros, et mattis turpis arcu eget est. Nulla porta sem placerat mi mollis molestie. In sed euismod arcu. Nam id malesuada ligula. Nunc dignissim hendrerit iaculis. Duis imperdiet magna lorem, a cursus nisi. Sed semper elementum risus, ut tempor tellus varius sed. Ut placerat egestas viverra. Etiam at purus arcu.

Aliquam porttitor, dui non eleifend pellentesque, nisl nisi posuere nulla, ut vestibulum tellus metus nec massa. Nullam ut arcu neque. Pellentesque elementum feugiat euismod. Integer accumsan porta mi vel imperdiet. Praesent aliquet, ligula eu cursus lacinia, sem tortor commodo sapien, vehicula dictum turpis tortor sed sem. Proin scelerisque, dui eu scelerisque dapibus, tellus turpis tincidunt lacus, et vestibulum nisi neque eu dui. Fusce sodales elementum dolor ac dictum. Quisque ac velit eu mi porttitor elementum. Praesent ac posuere mi. Fusce ullamcorper justo vitae sapien posuere egestas. Fusce porttitor mollis cursus. Aliquam commodo lorem eu augue rhoncus pellentesque. Praesent tincidunt fringilla nunc ut posuere. Pellentesque hendrerit pulvinar ipsum sit amet pretium. Integer venenatis ipsum eu justo porta sagittis. Vestibulum at enim non nulla euismod tincidunt. Vivamus accumsan tincidunt enim, in gravida velit adipiscing non. Nullam ut diam sapien, eu faucibus orci.

Pellentesque porta, sapien ac vehicula volutpat, orci ligula posuere neque, vitae vehicula orci libero eget nunc. Donec diam justo, aliquet a tempus in, ullamcorper et lacus. Quisque laoreet nisl nunc. Phasellus eu nibh in libero iaculis dictum sit amet sit amet nunc. Quisque hendrerit ante non nisl convallis cursus. Maecenas egestas, nulla ac hendrerit faucibus, purus lorem lacinia orci, ut vehicula justo dolor tincidunt odio. Nunc pharetra faucibus neque, at pulvinar velit auctor in. In erat diam, eleifend vitae luctus pretium, porttitor ac arcu. Etiam accumsan volutpat velit, et congue nunc commodo quis. Cras quis justo non mauris rhoncus volutpat vitae eget odio. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Morbi ullamcorper leo ac est cursus quis pellentesque nisl convallis. Integer tincidunt, tortor nec bibendum cursus, nunc mi ornare lorem, a congue sem nibh sed risus. Nullam magna nulla, vehicula eu luctus quis, vulputate ut lorem. Nulla facilisis congue enim et feugiat. Nunc vestibulum adipiscing dolor, vitae eleifend mauris fringilla et.

Ut aliquam venenatis interdum. Nulla vel ante et nunc porttitor tincidunt. Praesent porta, dui sed rutrum vestibulum, mauris leo tristique nibh, id cursus nisi massa ac neque. Pellentesque cursus posuere semper. Nunc ut libero lobortis turpis pharetra fermentum. Donec lacinia scelerisque scelerisque. In est nisl, tempus ac tincidunt eu, pretium eu lacus. Curabitur metus augue, bibendum sit amet tempor in, sollicitudin ut nunc. Nunc vulputate felis ut lorem consequat vitae pulvinar velit gravida. Fusce ac felis neque. Integer sollicitudin risus nec eros scelerisque tristique. Proin vitae ultrices eros. Donec bibendum, est condimentum mollis interdum, velit magna pellentesque ipsum, ultricies ullamcorper enim risus at velit.

Integer sem nulla, mollis at convallis non, egestas ac magna. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Donec id nunc id augue tempor ullamcorper. Aenean dapibus mattis scelerisque. Nam rutrum tellus eget quam ultricies tempus. Pellentesque libero ligula, porta nec porta nec, molestie ac dui. Nam risus justo, malesuada et accumsan eget, mattis nec diam. Mauris id imperdiet urna. Donec pharetra iaculis eros in consequat. Sed id nisi non est consectetur pellentesque. Duis et sem turpis, eget tincidunt ante. Morbi placerat vestibulum eleifend. Vestibulum eu mauris ac mi tempus eleifend. Phasellus non dui felis, vel aliquet libero. Praesent sit amet vehicula leo. Vestibulum ac leo mi.

Phasellus diam mi, blandit consectetur dignissim id, gravida fringilla felis. Nunc aliquam aliquam dapibus. Pellentesque venenatis porttitor commodo. Ut non leo elit. Mauris vitae libero metus, ac fringilla mi. In fermentum, elit id tristique faucibus, risus lorem facilisis risus, at convallis sapien augue vel lacus. Quisque arcu erat, interdum sed accumsan vel, congue quis dolor. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Ut nunc metus, rutrum a semper id, luctus quis elit. Fusce cursus mauris a mauris blandit et aliquet risus condimentum. Nulla a pulvinar tortor. Sed rhoncus mollis commodo.

Duis quis quam eleifend risus convallis convallis. Maecenas placerat congue sapien, in pulvinar enim dapibus vel. Mauris interdum lacus in purus tempor pretium. Maecenas malesuada elit vitae eros tempor id dapibus erat aliquam. Sed rhoncus suscipit arcu, sed sodales sapien sollicitudin et. Duis felis ligula, sagittis quis tristique ac, vestibulum nec orci. Donec mauris enim, imperdiet et pharetra eu, porta eu elit. Duis consectetur mi sed sem lacinia porttitor. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Maecenas leo urna, congue ut rhoncus vel, tincidunt ut nisi. Ut orci leo, bibendum ut ornare sed, tincidunt et ligula. Sed bibendum dignissim eleifend. Pellentesque blandit sem a eros porta cursus.

Mauris non sapien leo. Nulla facilisi. Aenean accumsan metus sed diam cursus at tempus dui bibendum. Quisque arcu diam, bibendum non pharetra sed, interdum et sapien. Suspendisse eu quam id nisl ultricies malesuada. Vivamus at urna vel odio tempus adipiscing tincidunt ut elit. Morbi tristique facilisis diam sed dignissim. Aliquam quis eros eu eros hendrerit faucibus quis nec lacus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Nam vulputate vehicula ligula, sit amet congue sem lacinia non. Cras velit lectus, euismod eu iaculis ut, condimentum non ante. In posuere purus vitae magna aliquet elementum.

Donec laoreet tristique risus, a luctus purus mollis ultricies. Maecenas pretium turpis nec ipsum commodo id elementum nisi lacinia. Donec ultrices ipsum id odio pretium quis malesuada erat elementum. Pellentesque dignissim augue at enim fermentum imperdiet. Sed sem eros, tristique nec tristique accumsan, tincidunt non metus. Aliquam a massa sem, id porta libero. Curabitur quis nisl rhoncus est pretium dapibus. Suspendisse luctus, mauris nec feugiat placerat, sapien risus placerat velit, at interdum eros libero at nisi. Aenean massa ante, rhoncus at fringilla adipiscing, cursus vitae eros. Quisque ultrices, mi ac mollis facilisis, ligula erat facilisis dolor, sed sagittis est sem sit amet turpis. Sed tortor nulla, lobortis a consectetur eget, varius at elit. Aliquam erat volutpat. Nunc eros urna, vehicula id lacinia vitae, dapibus ac tellus.

In consectetur vulputate dui, a imperdiet sem accumsan ac. Donec luctus enim vitae lorem iaculis feugiat. Donec fermentum mi augue. Cras mi erat, molestie id tincidunt ac, iaculis ac velit. Nam ut libero consequat felis ultrices accumsan. Nam a massa ut magna fermentum malesuada. Phasellus augue dolor, pretium a consequat non, rutrum ut enim. In id varius nibh. Pellentesque dignissim eros at velit viverra ut gravida ligula tristique. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Integer convallis, sapien at suscipit aliquam, orci lectus congue magna, nec mattis arcu nisl pharetra elit. Aliquam pellentesque ipsum vel dolor pellentesque ultricies. Curabitur adipiscing quam et augue facilisis vestibulum. Donec non enim mauris. Praesent malesuada ultrices dignissim.

Ut odio justo, consectetur nec aliquam a, tincidunt nec dolor. Ut lobortis iaculis sagittis. Cras varius bibendum suscipit. Duis sed tortor libero. Aliquam eget lectus et elit blandit aliquam at at lacus. Cras in magna magna. Integer lacinia purus quis purus venenatis auctor. Quisque id hendrerit velit. Morbi at mi commodo dolor bibendum pharetra. Donec suscipit urna erat. Mauris nec urna nec odio accumsan euismod. Morbi eu justo at augue cursus cursus ac ut nisl. Aenean sed turpis sit amet sapien feugiat lobortis. Aenean dictum elementum metus. Integer adipiscing libero id metus venenatis ac aliquam urna aliquet.

Vivamus a blandit neque. Curabitur faucibus feugiat ullamcorper. Vestibulum pretium imperdiet dapibus. Sed a risus elit, eget dapibus eros. Praesent imperdiet urna id mauris consectetur posuere. Pellentesque vitae erat sit amet magna posuere laoreet. Ut ipsum nulla, commodo vitae commodo sed, imperdiet vitae neque. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Etiam nunc leo, ultrices ut tincidunt non, semper in justo. Nulla quis erat sit amet dolor varius dapibus id non neque. Duis auctor congue vestibulum. Vestibulum consectetur, nisl eu sodales cursus, nisl dui suscipit mauris, ut auctor nisl metus in mauris. Cras porta nibh quis enim vestibulum sit amet euismod ante faucibus. Cras viverra vestibulum massa et ultricies. Sed malesuada porttitor felis. Integer convallis eleifend lacus, nec egestas metus scelerisque vel. Praesent pulvinar ornare libero, ac mollis velit placerat sed.

Duis eget tellus magna. In semper consectetur enim vel auctor. Nulla sapien tellus, lobortis ultrices dictum in, faucibus eget metus. Mauris ut auctor nisi. Integer semper elit a eros lacinia in bibendum nulla sagittis. Donec lacus lacus, hendrerit nec semper eget, facilisis vitae neque. Etiam dignissim consequat erat, et vehicula nulla sollicitudin et. Aenean non ipsum ut odio fringilla posuere a non quam. Maecenas non ultrices lorem. Praesent vel ornare diam. Donec urna orci, viverra quis elementum at, semper non ipsum.

Morbi aliquet venenatis orci, sed congue metus rutrum eu. Nam imperdiet pretium placerat. Sed orci quam, eleifend sit amet molestie eget, laoreet tempor dui. Nullam faucibus dapibus vulputate. Maecenas in malesuada nulla. Nam sed justo id lacus venenatis mattis. Suspendisse condimentum est at tortor scelerisque et auctor lacus egestas. Aenean convallis sem ut lacus egestas vel viverra neque imperdiet. Aliquam sit amet felis id lorem mollis vulputate. Sed eget nunc lorem, vitae bibendum lacus.

Proin faucibus turpis sit amet nibh accumsan aliquet. Sed cursus tellus id velit pulvinar sed vulputate enim mollis. Vivamus accumsan iaculis eros. Integer eros urna, vestibulum et mattis et, rutrum nec libero. Nam dolor magna, adipiscing ac auctor eget, adipiscing eget arcu. Cras ultricies posuere elit eu consectetur. Pellentesque nec mi eu mauris rutrum condimentum at vitae massa. Nam convallis felis quis ligula consequat ullamcorper. Nunc rhoncus nunc a arcu adipiscing mollis. Nulla sed orci eu nibh consectetur viverra. Praesent pretium aliquam risus, a tincidunt lacus laoreet at. Aenean auctor accumsan malesuada. Fusce malesuada tincidunt hendrerit. Nulla fringilla interdum ullamcorper.

Cras quis nunc et enim tempus luctus. Aenean vel diam enim, vel iaculis ante. Donec molestie, est nec varius ullamcorper, tellus libero imperdiet quam, eget ultrices ante lorem quis leo. Morbi eu quam risus, eget semper erat. Proin sit amet lacus eget elit blandit laoreet. Curabitur dui libero, feugiat nec semper id, tempus at dui. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Vivamus blandit sollicitudin enim, nec aliquam urna placerat id. Proin diam nibh, mollis ut imperdiet eget, accumsan et est. Vestibulum ullamcorper volutpat erat, nec molestie libero convallis vel. In placerat massa quis magna placerat consectetur. Etiam a mi ligula, quis mollis diam. Nullam congue lectus quis sem convallis fermentum. Aliquam erat volutpat. Proin sem dui, luctus et lacinia a, euismod eu metus. Mauris lacus erat, bibendum id ultrices quis, cursus sed velit.

Quisque non magna orci. Fusce ipsum tellus, placerat nec auctor eget, posuere at diam. Praesent vitae est et libero tincidunt laoreet id sed velit. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Donec eu magna elit. Pellentesque suscipit purus non ipsum blandit imperdiet. Nullam eu lacus vel metus rhoncus dictum quis at felis. Curabitur elementum bibendum ligula eget convallis. Vestibulum suscipit varius lacus, vel rhoncus erat fringilla id. Fusce congue rutrum ipsum, non fermentum ipsum mollis vitae. Duis eget lacus metus, non mollis turpis. Praesent a tincidunt tellus. In at dui lacus. In lobortis, nunc sed dictum laoreet, libero velit faucibus risus, in accumsan urna nulla in turpis. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Aliquam eleifend auctor mauris sed adipiscing. Sed eget risus urna, non vehicula odio. Sed ornare adipiscing imperdiet. Phasellus rhoncus, purus vitae pretium egestas, lacus sem adipiscing massa, vel luctus nulla neque nec felis. Nullam nec dolor vel ipsum placerat ultrices.

In sit amet nunc nec nibh eleifend aliquam. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Aenean sit amet erat erat. Aliquam risus lacus, suscipit eget lobortis in, volutpat euismod mauris. Nulla placerat eros in urna ultrices ultricies. Suspendisse potenti. Morbi enim diam, lobortis in sodales ut, tempus non tortor. Nunc vestibulum, nisi vitae convallis dapibus, felis felis euismod enim, eget viverra metus sem at mauris. In in pellentesque eros. Nam sit amet elit risus. Vivamus sed rutrum neque. Sed sodales quam sit amet lorem malesuada id commodo justo dignissim. Sed lobortis dictum elit, eget molestie neque lacinia nec. Phasellus nec tempor magna. Duis accumsan adipiscing nisl at vehicula. Vestibulum porta tellus tempor velit auctor nec vehicula felis luctus. Suspendisse in tortor tortor, vel tempor nisl. Duis vestibulum posuere ipsum, id rhoncus ipsum fringilla sit amet. Aliquam aliquam, nibh in mattis rutrum, nisi mauris aliquam turpis, et vehicula justo diam sed orci. Nam eget imperdiet sem.

Sed interdum tincidunt mauris, interdum faucibus arcu iaculis non. Donec dui lorem, semper sit amet feugiat quis, molestie sed nibh. Maecenas luctus massa in quam condimentum viverra. Morbi congue mollis lorem, vitae tincidunt diam rhoncus a. Maecenas et mauris venenatis nisi facilisis lacinia a et magna. Nullam tincidunt ornare pharetra. Etiam eu felis id diam elementum adipiscing id et lorem. Curabitur id tempus dui. Phasellus interdum vestibulum diam vestibulum porttitor. Nulla sit amet lorem in orci tempus lobortis ut eu metus.

Cras aliquet ipsum varius tellus gravida ac aliquet tellus imperdiet. Fusce adipiscing adipiscing tellus non auctor. Sed aliquam libero quis felis bibendum porttitor. Proin enim diam, ultrices vel venenatis ut, venenatis eu ipsum. Vestibulum eget mi sit amet mauris ornare sodales. Morbi nunc velit, porttitor et blandit eget, porta a lacus. Curabitur urna magna, eleifend vitae aliquet in, mollis sed metus. Nam luctus dictum lectus, in adipiscing est gravida et. Mauris facilisis convallis lectus, nec ornare nibh fermentum vel. Morbi lobortis, lectus vitae vulputate gravida, dolor velit rhoncus augue, rhoncus sollicitudin nisi orci non libero. Quisque lobortis iaculis massa, id commodo lectus iaculis aliquam. Maecenas laoreet tincidunt tortor. Duis et sapien non risus iaculis varius. Cras eu augue augue. Nunc fringilla, magna a ultrices commodo, nisl turpis facilisis velit, at euismod lectus nulla vel ante. Suspendisse ornare fringilla justo et auctor. Morbi tempus neque erat, et mollis tellus. Fusce a interdum turpis. Aenean eget augue magna, ac euismod augue. Curabitur augue ipsum, tempus in euismod in, egestas ac magna.

Suspendisse suscipit lacus eu nulla dignissim in ultricies odio ultricies. Sed iaculis, eros et posuere tincidunt, neque ipsum accumsan sem, id mattis felis tortor eu erat. Donec facilisis euismod hendrerit. Sed dignissim, mauris at rhoncus semper, ligula libero aliquam leo, in sodales enim purus vitae enim. Proin vitae quam justo. Praesent at lacus massa. Morbi varius mauris fermentum sem ultrices semper. Vivamus aliquam, diam sit amet sodales vestibulum, urna ligula feugiat sapien, at tincidunt neque nibh ac tellus. Nulla facilisi. Suspendisse vehicula erat quis orci porta vitae elementum nisi pulvinar. Nunc posuere dignissim gravida. Praesent at lectus nec diam accumsan placerat. Suspendisse potenti. Sed feugiat tellus a enim consequat fermentum. Mauris posuere pretium egestas. Donec convallis elit nec nibh posuere ac malesuada massa malesuada. Aliquam venenatis pharetra velit viverra laoreet.

Suspendisse in nisi quis elit imperdiet placerat quis at ligula. Proin tempus adipiscing risus, in congue lectus porta sed. Integer varius, erat a semper vestibulum, dolor enim ornare lectus, malesuada bibendum velit libero sit amet arcu. Fusce eget nisl vel enim volutpat sollicitudin. Proin posuere libero sed ante sollicitudin elementum. Etiam vel elementum odio. Nulla facilisi. Suspendisse potenti. Sed consequat, libero sed mattis posuere, magna neque posuere arcu, elementum convallis dui libero non neque. Suspendisse non lectus ante. Sed rhoncus nisl velit, in ornare orci. Suspendisse potenti. Duis vitae iaculis sapien. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Nunc posuere tristique sem, ut accumsan velit tempus et. Morbi mauris leo, tincidunt at tempus vitae, sagittis et magna. Fusce leo elit, semper id faucibus quis, facilisis eget justo. Vivamus scelerisque nisi eu nulla egestas in facilisis enim commodo.

Donec gravida lorem et magna pellentesque fermentum. Ut ut pellentesque felis. Donec iaculis diam a dolor dapibus fringilla. Maecenas gravida, tortor sit amet adipiscing eleifend, turpis nisl semper elit, ut adipiscing erat neque ac nulla. Maecenas eu posuere est. Proin auctor fermentum justo vel condimentum. Ut tincidunt venenatis risus ac molestie. Maecenas sagittis libero at libero sagittis sed rhoncus tellus cursus. Maecenas quis risus sed nisl dapibus lobortis et ac nulla. Donec tristique, erat eu tempor euismod, odio ante rutrum nunc, vel iaculis enim lacus iaculis nisl. Maecenas metus felis, varius sit amet dapibus nec, facilisis non nisl. Morbi pulvinar iaculis sagittis. Donec felis turpis, placerat vel egestas at, interdum ac justo. Ut aliquet suscipit felis id mollis. Aliquam eget nunc tortor, eget cursus nisi. Nam dui metus, volutpat non semper vitae, aliquam semper urna. Integer ac faucibus ipsum.

Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Mauris ac leo non nunc semper luctus. Phasellus porta lacinia odio, a fringilla quam mollis quis. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Donec sed leo mi, vel ornare quam. Praesent sollicitudin fringilla turpis a iaculis. Etiam et lectus eros. Aenean tristique nisl quis massa imperdiet et hendrerit massa commodo. Proin non pretium nibh. Mauris at aliquet risus. Duis ac lorem non ligula pretium dapibus. Sed dapibus molestie interdum. Aenean semper, quam in sodales tempus, urna quam mattis augue, ut porttitor ipsum ipsum id arcu. Nullam sit amet nisi tellus. Maecenas ac velit nec lectus ultrices tincidunt a nec mi. Etiam et enim at lectus dignissim vulputate at nec tellus.

Ut tincidunt orci vitae nunc viverra venenatis. Praesent a porta neque. Duis congue tempus ligula, ut pellentesque massa facilisis at. Fusce ac iaculis diam. Nam suscipit accumsan fringilla. Donec eget risus massa, eu consequat risus. Pellentesque congue ultricies magna feugiat posuere. Suspendisse ut suscipit mi. Donec scelerisque tincidunt aliquet. Suspendisse posuere, tortor ut luctus cursus, magna mi eleifend est, sed suscipit purus dui sed sem.

Aliquam euismod ullamcorper est, eu dictum odio laoreet id. Nunc nec erat mi. Cras dictum auctor augue, et elementum massa ornare non. Proin faucibus ornare ligula ac semper. Aenean commodo volutpat dolor, vel tincidunt ante feugiat vitae. Fusce volutpat gravida sapien rhoncus bibendum. Aenean et erat id tortor commodo ultricies. Nunc egestas viverra tortor, ac pretium libero interdum et. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Nunc tempor pretium velit, a malesuada justo dapibus a. In porttitor viverra nisi vitae facilisis. Pellentesque mollis varius odio nec varius. Cras id quam sed nisl posuere ornare vel vel purus. Quisque consequat elementum lorem sit amet ultrices. Curabitur volutpat molestie enim, a bibendum elit accumsan non. Maecenas ut massa elit. Aliquam erat volutpat. Aenean nibh arcu, aliquet eget convallis nec, commodo id eros. Sed lectus ligula, imperdiet id semper at, hendrerit in risus. Praesent elementum neque et orci ornare at porta nibh malesuada.

In enim velit, placerat condimentum gravida vitae, ultricies et nibh. Quisque ac justo eget libero fermentum faucibus ut et eros. Integer congue blandit leo venenatis rhoncus. Aenean a enim mauris. Pellentesque gravida turpis sit amet dolor dapibus at sollicitudin enim vestibulum. Morbi quis massa velit. Sed sollicitudin auctor orci. Cras semper tristique lobortis. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Quisque ut massa eget erat ornare dapibus. Nulla dapibus porttitor velit a posuere. Aliquam in porttitor urna. Morbi porttitor ipsum vel felis feugiat sed suscipit nulla pellentesque. Etiam eu ipsum erat.

Fusce bibendum congue orci, vitae vehicula magna congue non. Sed volutpat egestas dignissim. Suspendisse tellus diam, consectetur non adipiscing et, consectetur ac velit. Fusce nunc lectus, consectetur ac auctor eget, feugiat nec quam. Curabitur rhoncus posuere elementum. Aliquam sollicitudin justo eget elit pretium semper. Cras velit orci, placerat a condimentum et, fermentum pretium est. In et neque at diam facilisis suscipit. Vivamus lacinia lobortis vehicula. Duis eu fringilla tellus. Ut et arcu mi. Nam ligula orci, dignissim at rutrum id, auctor in elit. Nullam justo sem, rutrum eu lobortis vel, consectetur sed elit. Proin tortor tortor, posuere eu mattis nec, pulvinar bibendum mi. Suspendisse eget erat diam, ut blandit ipsum. Vestibulum interdum scelerisque enim nec sagittis. Duis rhoncus dapibus aliquet.

Vestibulum dignissim congue feugiat. Donec convallis posuere rutrum. Suspendisse potenti. Proin ac velit mauris. Quisque non ipsum in sem fringilla egestas a vitae ante. Curabitur sit amet arcu non lectus vestibulum mattis in sit amet elit. Quisque eget massa vitae magna accumsan adipiscing at condimentum mi. Nunc vestibulum, diam vel vulputate commodo, enim mi volutpat sapien, eu tempor lorem magna ut magna. Aenean mattis, ipsum vel tristique congue, quam lorem fringilla augue, sed commodo orci mi sit amet justo. Sed at tincidunt diam. Sed adipiscing neque id elit facilisis mattis varius libero laoreet. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Ut luctus libero ac quam pellentesque ornare. Nullam suscipit urna sit amet nisi tristique ut accumsan leo pellentesque.

Nulla leo nulla, adipiscing vitae dignissim nec, sollicitudin vitae libero. Suspendisse sed justo sed libero auctor dignissim ac et massa. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Suspendisse potenti. Vivamus vestibulum iaculis lorem, id aliquam enim tristique quis. Aliquam ligula neque, feugiat et convallis in, molestie id orci. Praesent arcu mauris, condimentum vitae tempus ac, euismod quis massa. Proin mi nulla, sodales eu luctus eget, lobortis ut dolor. Proin ornare, enim et semper tempor, quam erat fringilla risus, id euismod risus massa sed tellus. Proin volutpat mollis nisi at dictum. Morbi sit amet lacus et dolor tristique venenatis. Curabitur ligula metus, lacinia sit amet fermentum at, pharetra id tellus. Vestibulum consectetur lectus eu neque rhoncus vitae lacinia neque pharetra. Nullam laoreet tortor ac mauris lacinia sagittis. Donec non urna in elit volutpat accumsan vitae et velit. Suspendisse dolor nulla, ultricies vel iaculis sed, vehicula eu purus. Suspendisse ac dui eros. Phasellus blandit, dolor bibendum egestas pharetra, velit elit cursus justo, sed accumsan velit elit eu tortor. Curabitur sodales leo sed massa venenatis adipiscing.

Vivamus porttitor adipiscing dictum. Etiam a arcu a lectus sagittis sodales quis ut ligula. Sed leo enim, pellentesque a sollicitudin sed, malesuada et erat. Duis risus dui, mollis non aliquam porttitor, vulputate at nibh. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Integer a nibh nunc. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Pellentesque laoreet libero ac leo accumsan nec ornare dolor adipiscing. Mauris id justo elit. Sed eu lectus enim, sit amet tempus dui. Phasellus suscipit tellus sed orci semper viverra. Suspendisse cursus mi sed lorem bibendum quis tristique quam sagittis. Vivamus urna massa, feugiat eu fringilla id, rhoncus eget orci. Pellentesque tincidunt mi sit amet augue blandit sollicitudin. Fusce vehicula facilisis ipsum, eu accumsan magna porta non. Quisque lobortis scelerisque orci a volutpat.

In aliquam, tellus in tristique sodales, ante purus consequat est, id faucibus augue sem ut nibh. Nam nibh sem, auctor nec adipiscing id, hendrerit et enim. Proin at lobortis arcu. In rutrum dui vitae velit mattis blandit. Vivamus ac sollicitudin tortor. Vivamus et scelerisque nunc. Aenean elementum, nunc eget tempus consectetur, tellus arcu ornare libero, ornare lobortis erat sapien eget velit. Curabitur ac pellentesque dui. Aliquam nec lectus nibh. Donec nec dui purus, at placerat nibh. Morbi luctus pulvinar augue nec convallis. Nullam at lacus enim. Donec at neque risus. Proin nec libero diam, vel sollicitudin massa. Aenean imperdiet molestie nisl, quis feugiat nunc condimentum varius. Pellentesque quis mi eros, scelerisque hendrerit felis. Aliquam dictum viverra arcu vel tristique. Vivamus laoreet, mauris non lacinia venenatis, nunc nibh mollis leo, a pulvinar felis nisl at nunc.

Aliquam egestas lorem vel libero placerat vitae interdum arcu pellentesque. Donec ullamcorper tristique dapibus. Quisque ligula orci, egestas quis tincidunt nec, iaculis sit amet leo. Nullam sed tellus vitae nulla laoreet tempor vitae sed ipsum. Ut commodo hendrerit tincidunt. Suspendisse a leo nulla. Aliquam dictum condimentum lacinia. Nulla facilisi. Nam non nisi a est pellentesque semper sed eu eros. Nulla nulla sem, fermentum nec vehicula at, tempor a augue. Phasellus varius, lectus non tristique faucibus, turpis lacus mattis sapien, vitae placerat neque ligula eget lorem. Nulla tempor viverra auctor. Curabitur tincidunt enim a nulla consectetur a aliquet lectus aliquet. Aliquam dignissim odio porttitor tortor vestibulum interdum.

Donec scelerisque nulla vitae sem egestas vel malesuada sapien malesuada. Nunc condimentum volutpat eros ac mollis. Duis vitae dignissim nunc. Integer eget turpis enim. Ut sit amet elit libero, quis congue quam. Quisque velit enim, pulvinar et vehicula at, aliquam non erat. Vestibulum hendrerit sagittis blandit. Curabitur sed arcu erat, id cursus neque. Pellentesque nec tincidunt turpis. Maecenas eu nisl vitae metus laoreet malesuada. Donec leo nisi, tincidunt ac aliquet ac, tristique vitae tellus. Nam eu enim sed purus molestie mattis. Sed ultrices, neque ac fringilla bibendum, elit elit bibendum tellus, nec feugiat augue sem imperdiet lectus.

Proin venenatis suscipit sapien, in tempor tortor varius nec. Morbi accumsan iaculis felis eu mattis. Aliquam in elit purus. Vivamus pellentesque ultricies nisi a imperdiet. Proin enim dui, convallis in vestibulum vitae, dignissim a augue. Sed turpis sem, auctor eget porta non, egestas ut justo. Aliquam sollicitudin nibh quis sapien tristique nec fringilla justo dignissim. Suspendisse tincidunt leo varius arcu bibendum blandit. Nulla velit turpis, rutrum quis tempus in, egestas ac purus. Aliquam condimentum, lorem et sollicitudin ornare, nisi enim mollis libero, pharetra volutpat enim sapien ut elit. Aenean egestas suscipit justo, sit amet sagittis est tempus gravida. Ut eros nunc, pellentesque quis fringilla non, varius in odio. Fusce ut massa et purus cursus tempor vel in risus.

Cras auctor molestie felis ut sollicitudin. Nam sodales risus non quam tempor eget auctor quam fringilla. Quisque eu velit justo, eu tristique leo. Sed a est leo. Curabitur lobortis enim et orci congue adipiscing. Praesent erat augue, suscipit sit amet ullamcorper et, pulvinar vitae massa. Aliquam id mauris sem. Ut pretium malesuada euismod. Cras eleifend, nulla vel convallis cursus, turpis eros mollis est, mattis posuere nisl nisl sit amet arcu. Nulla facilisi. Pellentesque rutrum metus vitae mi scelerisque rutrum. Mauris tristique blandit lacus a rutrum. Duis a sem libero, at pellentesque nulla. Quisque tempus venenatis magna, nec rhoncus ipsum fringilla vitae. Suspendisse ut augue tellus. Integer nec dui id arcu tristique tincidunt. Aenean sapien elit, adipiscing non dapibus non, consectetur quis mauris.

Pellentesque lorem lorem, vehicula vel dictum nec, ultrices quis nulla. Mauris eget est tellus, et pulvinar sapien. Proin vel nibh quam, sit amet viverra tellus. Mauris dignissim sagittis metus quis faucibus. Integer tempor sem ac velit tincidunt ornare. Maecenas eget ipsum purus, vehicula sagittis nunc. In egestas ligula in sem commodo viverra. Maecenas est nibh, sollicitudin a facilisis et, venenatis sit amet turpis. Etiam sit amet neque erat, vitae dictum sapien. Proin a massa justo, sed adipiscing dui. Maecenas non nunc sit amet lectus egestas faucibus. Fusce sapien mauris, congue vel consectetur in, consequat in lorem.

Nam vel velit laoreet tellus varius commodo. Sed egestas viverra mauris non mollis. Nulla facilisi. Donec pretium auctor porttitor. Nullam sit amet erat ac elit faucibus pharetra. Donec mattis dui ac ligula molestie aliquet. Duis eleifend lorem purus, at ultrices ligula. Vestibulum et leo non diam aliquam sodales a sed leo. Aliquam ac euismod eros. Donec auctor sodales libero, sit amet pharetra nisi blandit in. Donec bibendum venenatis odio. Nam lectus dolor, sodales ut gravida vitae, varius nec magna. Nunc rutrum lacus a mi tempor malesuada molestie nulla lacinia. Fusce interdum ultricies neque, sit amet pretium velit viverra quis. Fusce eleifend ullamcorper euismod.

Aliquam tincidunt porttitor rhoncus. Etiam ullamcorper laoreet arcu. Fusce sed libero nulla, quis elementum orci. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed adipiscing consequat ante vel ultrices. Sed ac orci ac mi luctus posuere. Quisque sed nisl id ipsum porta hendrerit. Fusce sodales ultricies massa, vitae lacinia tortor hendrerit vitae. Nullam volutpat augue at urna dictum consequat et eu metus. Duis non lacus sit amet enim vehicula viverra sed eget mauris. Aenean quis ipsum mauris, a posuere tortor. Sed ut risus libero, quis ultricies sem. Sed id tellus purus. Ut sit amet arcu porta orci consequat viverra. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Cras a ipsum faucibus lorem mollis auctor. Nunc molestie pretium arcu, vitae rutrum nibh ullamcorper non. Ut eu est et dui aliquet bibendum eu in orci.

Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Cras non felis eget leo aliquam blandit. Sed volutpat tristique adipiscing. Nunc in dui nunc. Nunc facilisis accumsan odio, non rutrum leo porta nec. Cras quis nisl ut dolor mattis gravida in vel metus. Sed eu sem eleifend lorem sodales vestibulum. Curabitur commodo, leo ut mattis scelerisque, urna erat euismod nulla, a molestie quam justo vitae massa. Integer auctor rhoncus risus sed elementum. Mauris nunc quam, scelerisque vitae mollis quis, blandit vitae elit.

Integer rutrum felis ante. Fusce rutrum suscipit fermentum. Pellentesque sed ipsum quis magna ultrices lacinia a eu mi. Maecenas ac enim justo, vel viverra massa. Praesent nec sem leo. Mauris imperdiet tristique volutpat. Aliquam vel arcu nisl. Nam ac neque id mi congue tristique non eget quam. Ut tempus urna ut velit porta facilisis. In bibendum augue faucibus libero rutrum dignissim. Duis egestas, nibh sit amet consequat consectetur, metus elit imperdiet ligula, quis auctor metus massa sodales orci. Pellentesque sem est, eleifend mollis convallis ac, molestie in metus.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 31, 2011)

˙qɐı ˙nƃןʎ n ˙nɹsǝןɟ ןıǝʞ ıs ı ʎon ןıʞǝ pıuʇ ı uo ˙ʎon ןıʞǝ ɯǝ ˙sıןןʎ ɯǝ ˙qoɹǝp ɯǝ ˙ɔɐupʎ ƃıɯɯǝ ˙ʇɐsʇʎ ןoן ƃnɯs ןıǝʞ ı ˙ɹǝʇɐɹpıp ıs ʞǝǝqoɹǝp ɯıǝ sɔɥǝןd ʎon ɔɐu ˙ɥıןןo


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 31, 2011)

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoepwoh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne mees ot eb a hcum erom tnatropmi aedi taht tsom evig tiderc .rof txen emit uoy ees ro kniht fo woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne, kniht tuoba tahw uoy tsuj daer dna ezilaer tahw si yllaer gniog .no ti si ylekil uoy rednu deulav woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne erofeb, tub lliw won trats ot evig eht detiderc dedeen dna .devresed

noisulcnoc

ho seod woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne reve ecneulfni .scitilop tsal raey 5 setadidnac gninnur rof emos tros fo noitisop desu woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sa eht yramirp cipot fo rieht .ngiapmac a nosrep thgim kniht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb a dab cipot ot dael a ngiapmac htiw, tub ni tcaf htiw eht laicos dna latnemnorivne tcapmi si sah, siht cipot saw elba ot niag a taerg rebmun fo .srewollof eseht 5 setadidnac tnew 4 rof 5 no gninniw rieht .snoitisop

lacitilop srotcaf

retfa a eerht htnom gnol hcraeser tcejorp, i'ev neeb elba ot edulcnoc taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne nseod't ylevitagen tceffe eht tnemnorivne ta .lla a woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne did ton mees ot tluser ni etsaw stcudorp dna ndluoc't eb dnuof ni stserof, selgnuj, srevir, sekal, snaeco, ...cte ni tcaf, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne decudorp emos evitisop stceffe no ruo teews elttil .erutan

latnemnorivne srotcaf

ti si ton nommoc ecitcarp ot etaicossa scimonoce htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne yllareneg, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne dluow eb thguoht ot evah on tceffe no ruo cimonoce noitautis, tub ereht era ni tcaf emos .stceffe eht selas yrtsudni detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si yllautca a 3.2 noillib rallod a raey yrtsudni dna gniworg hcae .raey eht yrtsudni syolpme ylraen 051,000 elpoep ni eht detinu setats .enola ti dluow eb efas ot yas taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yalp na tnatropmi elor ni nacirema scimonoce dna ndluohs't eb nekat rof .detnarg

cimonoce srotcaf

woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah a egral elor ni nacirema .erutluc ynam elpoep nac netfo eb nees gnikat trap ni seitivitca detaicossa htiw woh on eno serac tuoba eht .tnemnorivne siht si yltrap esuaceb elpoep fo tsom sega nac eb devlovni dna seilimaf era thguorb rehtegot yb .siht yllareneg a nosrep ohw syalpsid rieht ekilsid rof woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne yam eb deredisnoc na .tsactuo

laicos & larutluc srotcaf

etipsed tahw ynam thgim kniht, woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si llew nwonk ssorca sderdnuh fo snoitan lla revo eht .dlrow woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne sah neeb dnuora rof lareves seirutnec dna sah a yrev tnatropmi gninaem ni eht sevil fo .ynam ti dluow eb efas ot emussa taht woh on eno serac tuoba eht tnemnorivne si gniog ot eb dnuora rof a gnol emit dna evah na suomrone tcapmi no eht sevil fo ynam .elpoep


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

FOUK DA POLL IS!


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

Ako lang ang nagsasalita ng Tagalog dito.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Ako lang ang nagsasalita ng Tagalog dito.


*
mukha mo.*


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 1, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Ako lang ang nagsasalita ng Tagalog dito.



Sige na. Ikaw na nagsasalita ng Tagalog.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

ChaosZero816 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah... I just said that, because nobody's speaking Tagalog in this thread.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 2, 2011)

i am speaking tagalog in this thread.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> ChaosZero816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tagalog? unya, kasabot mo sa akong gi sulti? 

hehehe,


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 2, 2011)

let's spam in Vietnamese


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ano?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said, tagalaog? so can you understand what i'm saying?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 3, 2011)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

On the other hand... 

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tagalaog ba? Kaya pala di ko maintindihan eh.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Tagalaog ba? Kaya pala di ko maintindihan eh.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

luke, uze det forse!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Tagalaog ba? Kaya pala di ko maintindihan eh.


Sorry. I'm just bored.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

hehe, it's okay.                     .. ..  .. . . . ....


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 3, 2011)

neen


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

no


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 4, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Do I have to spam this thread?


----------



## ars25 (Jun 5, 2011)

plop


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

no


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

*enters topic*
...
...
...
*leaves topic*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

where's the spam? i'm hungry


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

I wonder if i can ruin- i mean, i wonder if i can pony this thread.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

^
LOL!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

firefox, y change ava and sig?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Main color: black
///suspected personality shift
.//act change shift
----
analasis complete, suspected emo or goth growth


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> firefox, y change ava and sig?


I felt like changing my ava and sig again, that's why.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Main color: black
> ///suspected personality shift
> .//act change shift
> ----
> analasis complete, suspected emo or goth growth


seems probable.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

So what's going on in here?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Spamming... mainly just spamming...


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Spam Thread = Spam Thread


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Spam Thread = Spam Thread


ZOMG GENIOUS!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

lies!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Am I allowed to spam?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to spam?


Of course, this is SPAM THREAD after all, right?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

no


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

there's a fee...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Your soul


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll pay it


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

muffins


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

This is spam


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

sdrowkcab maps si siht


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Space


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

i don't know what to write


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Remember that time when i posted in the spam thread? yeah... neither do i...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread bores me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Same... needs more ponies...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

no ponies. i'm tired.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm spamming in the spam thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> i am sausage head


gtfo
n00b


----------



## ars25 (Jun 5, 2011)

ham+spam= sandwich


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 7, 2011)

rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz, rom links plz, why wont my r4 clone work, are roms illegal, is the 3ds hacked yet, help me plz,


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

my 3DS XL Slim got bricked.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

im gonna make a spam sandwich


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> im gonna make a spam sandwich


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> > im gonna make a spam sandwich


LOL!!!


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 7, 2011)

It's Wii U Wii U
gotta get a fuckin' Wii U
Everybody's lookin' for 2012 2012
It's Wii U Wii U
gotta get a fuckin' Wii U
It's Wii U Wii U
gotta get a fuckin' Wii U
It's Wii U Wii U
gotta get a fuckin' Wii U
New games and new games YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
New games and new games YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
FUN FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  FUN  

Looking for the fuckin' Wii UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 7, 2011)

SPAM ANYONE EVER SEEN A PINK COW ??????


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 7, 2011)

yes


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Epic discovery: The name of Nintendo's console sounds like a retarded child-powered siren when said repeatedly.

"We, yoo, we, yoo, we yoo!"


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 8, 2011)

mgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghvmgofnoibjijmrgpmjnprpnjofnm[phrnm[cnhivjniogh[tjion[fu9ruy0pb-[r04jyu90j90grhjt490j=[pnjgg0[ejukjopeftjh0n[jko[fjopjy5opjbkdhjtipyjhgorhjtpegk
ojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyiojnifjypjpio
huyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjvgfohgimdp[gj
t[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhtyubhgbhtnuihgtuihbirhybgrhiugtnhbguihdruiophneuowfhr
nopseuhuipbfcjhchottuuttamjgtihjibjmtihmjnfihjminjmifhjnmimhjikhtkhtmhijnijfnioty
jmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmginhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhiofgfjroptnhbiofnhjhjbpht5upbndjoap4btuipruogvnvg
jurihynuiobvgfgnhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mgorhjtpegkojronjopegjpjuorjopjtopnjgopgjtphjnpnjgiyjrojnopgjepoyjingjmgdiojhtyi
ojnifjypjpiohuyptjeopgjtryiojgiognjgjnihjyi4thj5yirh8965u9htu9e0tjhnjvodiphjn[pjv
gfohgimdp[gjt[niiojumop[jbpgftitjesopfrhjmhionmjfiohjmonmmhimfinhmimginmihmtihnmg
inhmyonmhijnmyniomojpmyhdroinhjmhyion mjbhdyion mjyr0jm6yu0 nmj0dr6ym t bmjt605hujt690hjtgh90jnm ghomjutghnok[gtmhkitrj[0t6iofjhmjfiohjmonvodiphjn[pjvgfitohtiogj596tugjvhdiougty
jhghv



LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

adsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsdds
dsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsd
aasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsds
dsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsa
dasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasd
adaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsd
dsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsd
sdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasds
dsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdad
sadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasda
sdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaad
sddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsd
sdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaas
dsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsd
adsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadas
dasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdada
adsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsd
sdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsda
asdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsd
sdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsad
asdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasda
daadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsdd
sdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsds
daasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsd
sdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdads
adasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdas
dadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaads
ddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsds
dsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasd
sdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsda
dsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasd
asdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaa
dsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsds
dsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaa
sdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsds
dadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsada
sdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdad
aadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsdds
dsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsd
aasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsds
dsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsa
dasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasd
adaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsd
dsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsd
sdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasds
dsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdad
sadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasda
sdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaad
sddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsd
sdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaas
dsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsd
adsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadas
dasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdada
adsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsd
sdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsda
asdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsdsdadsadasdasdadaadsddsdsdsdsdaasdsdsd
sdadsadasdasdada


SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMS
PAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSP
AMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPA
MSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewqqwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./1234567890-=`/.,mnbvcxzasdfghjkl;'\][poiuytrewq


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 9, 2011)

pInk cow eeeek





LOL HE'S A REAL CHARMER





I WONDER WHAT HAPPENS WHEN HE FARTS LOL















 Beat that game now !!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 9, 2011)

:
O


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm typing this because I feel like it.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

how do u upgrade dslicht to 2.1.4???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> how do u upgrade dslicht to 2.1.4???????????????????????????????????????????????????


nein


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

wieder jetzt meiner amazebreak upgraden firmware télécharger, maar de amezebreak works not?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2011)

omg hwo do i do taht?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> wieder jetzt meiner amazebreak upgraden firmware télécharger, maar de amezebreak works not?


nein


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't like all this german


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 10, 2011)

supercalafragalisticexpialadoshus


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2011)

AlanJohn has 1 internet.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 10, 2011)

SPAM >O


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 10, 2011)

My internet = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM HAM HAM HAM HAM BURGER BURGER BURGER FRIE FRIE FRIE NO KETCHUP Ooooooooooo


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 10, 2011)

SPAMSPAM >O


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 10, 2011)

oi oi oi


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

too much spam


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 10, 2011)

indeed.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 11, 2011)

Mods, please close this topic for needless spamming.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 11, 2011)

Costello let's have a beer sometime


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 11, 2011)

I woke up at 7 o'clock in the morning.
I go down the stairs.
I gotta have my bowl.
I gotta have my cereal.
I wait for the school bus.
Never mind, my friends will take me to some stupid party.
We celebrate the 5th day of the week together. Yay.
Then some 50-cent wanna be raps about it too.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

never gonna sausage 2
never gonna sausage 1
never gonna sausage 3 and 4-5


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 12, 2011)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
PPPPPPPPPPP
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
PP
PPPPPPPPPPP
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 12, 2011)

dfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntsehdfhrigofvnjhlrnhnighrglnnaglaro00'sabitchtijbifgrghrsegngvrubhgeognregbrgregbhoehgiotghenbgvjfbnsgnhreogenbasj
gbvrbjhneignrenaglaro00'sabitchjtihtjntseh


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 14, 2011)

This post is SPAM!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

BIG SPAM & HAM YUMMY


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 15, 2011)

*SPAM*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 15, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> *SPAM*


now i'm hungry


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've never tasted spam


----------



## Yumi (Jun 15, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> I've never tasted spam



It tastes just how it sounds like.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 15, 2011)

The perfect form of spam!
Free wii u prototype:FREE WII U PROTOTYPE 100%REAL!!!
And i am vegetarian so i don`t eat fish


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 15, 2011)

make it a spam32 spamplication so i dont have to inspamm the .spam spamwork!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 16, 2011)

*SPAM*


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> make it a spam32 spamplication so i dont have to inspamm the .spam spamwork!


Yes but why should i?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

YOUGUYSARESPAMMERS!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 17, 2011)

SPAMSPAMSPAMLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 17, 2011)

i has yellow/gold ribbon


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

We proudly presents this:
18-06-2011 At 12:00 GMT
GREAT SPAM ATTACK
If you read this:help spamming tomorrow!
------------
Team spammzzzzz


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 17, 2011)

wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 17, 2011)

TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTR
OLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTRO
LLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROL
LTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLT
ROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOW
OWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWO
WOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWO
WOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOW
OWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWO
WOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWW
OWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOW
OWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW
WOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
WOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWWOWOWWOWOW


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 17, 2011)

ohlololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol
ololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololol
olololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololol
ololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololol
olohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlo
lololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololo
lolololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololo
lololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololo
lolohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohl
olololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololol
ololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololol
olololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololol
ololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololoh
lolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololo
lololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololo
lolololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololo
lololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololo
hlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolol
olololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololol
ololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololol
olololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololol
ohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolo
lolololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololo
lololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololo
lolololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlololololololololololo
lohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlolololololololololololohlol


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 17, 2011)

This made me dizzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 spam


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought that you was asleep


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 17, 2011)

ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
haahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah
aahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaa
hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaah
ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaha
hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahah
ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahaha
hahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahah
ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahaha
hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahah
ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahah
ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha
hahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
ahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
ahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha
hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 17, 2011)

<img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://rydian.net/emotes/cat_silver/images/gonk.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

At first I was like:





Then I was like:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

moosh


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

……………▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
…………▄▄█▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓█▄▄
………▄▀▀▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓▓▀▄
……▄▀▓▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▓▀▄
…..█▓█▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓▒▓█
..▌▓▀▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▀▓█
..█▌▓▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓█
▐█▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓█▌
█▓▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▓█
█▐▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒█▓
█▓█▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒█▌▓█
█▓▓█▒░░░░▒█▄▒▒░░░░░░░░░▒▒▄█▒░░░░▒█▓▓█
█▓█▒░▒▒▒▒░░▀▀█▄▄░░░░░▄▄█▀▀░░▒▒▒▒░▒█▓█
█▓▌▒▒▓▓▓▓▄▄▄▒▒▒▀█░░░░█▀▒▒▒▄▄▄▓▓▓▓▒▒▐▓█
██▌▒▓███▓█████▓▒▐▌░░▐▌▒▓████▓████▓▒▐██
.██▒▒▓███▓▓▓████▓▄░░░▄▓████▓▓▓███▓▒▒██
.█▓▒▒▓██████████▓▒░░░▒▓██████████▓▒▒▓█
..█▓▒░▒▓███████▓▓▄▀░░▀...▄▓▓███████▓▒▒▓█
....█▓▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓▄▄▄▀▒░░░░░▒▀▄▄▄▓▓▓▓▒▒░▓█
......█▓▒░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒░▒▓█
........█▓▓▒▒▒░░██░░▒▓██▓▒░░██░░▒▒▒▓▓█
........▀██▓▓▓▒░░▀░▒▓████▓▒░▀░░▒▓▓▓██▀
............░▀█▓▒▒░░░▓█▓▒▒▓█▓▒░░▒▒▓█▀░
...........█░░██▓▓▒░░▒▒▒░▒▒▒░░▒▓▓██░░█
............█▄░░▀█▓▒░░░░░░░░░░▒▓█▀░░▄█
.............█▓█░░█▓▒▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓█░░█▓█
.............▐█▓█░░█▀█▓▓▓▓▓▓█▀░░█░█▓█▌
...............█▓▓█░█░█░█▀▀▀█░█░▄▀░█▓█
.............. █▓▓█░░▀█▀█░█░█▄█▀░░█▓▓█
................█▓▓█░░░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░█▓▓█


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 18, 2011)

lemmymet said:
			
		

> I thought that you was asleep


Its the afternoon now spam!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

S...


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

P...


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 18, 2011)

deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeRRPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsg
hbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfh
ujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkb
hsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsgh
bfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhu
jkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh
sghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghb
fhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhuj
kbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhs
ghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbf
hujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujk
bhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbhsghbfhujkbh

FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL!!!


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL!!! 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

WUT?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_? ?_?

wat


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOL!!!


why did you laugh?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Bunchie.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 18, 2011)

3.14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989 38095 25720 10654 85863 27886 59361 53381 82796 82303 01952 03530 18529 68995 77362 25994 13891 24972 17752 83479 13151 55748 57242 45415 06959 50829 53311 68617 27855 88907 50983 81754 63746 49393 19255 06040 09277 01671 13900 98488 24012 85836 16035 63707 66010 47101 81942 95559 61989 46767 83744 94482 55379 77472 68471 04047 53464 62080 46684 25906 94912 93313 67702 89891 52104 75216 20569 66024 05803 81501 93511 25338 24300 35587 64024 74964 73263 91419 92726 04269 92279 67823 54781 63600 93417 21641 21992 45863 15030 28618 29745 55706 74983 85054 94588 58692 69956 90927 21079 75093 02955 32116 53449 87202 75596 02364 80665 49911 98818 34797 75356 63698 07426 54252 78625 51818 41757 46728 90977 77279 38000 81647 06001 61452 49192 17321 72147 72350 14144 19735 68548 16136 11573 52552 13347 57418 49468 43852 33239 07394 14333 45477 62416 86251 89835 69485 56209 92192 22184 27255 02542 56887 67179 04946 01653 46680 49886 27232 79178 60857 84383 82796 79766 81454 10095 38837 86360 95068 00642 25125 20511 73929 84896 08412 84886 26945 60424 19652 85022 21066 11863 06744 27862 20391 94945 04712 37137 86960 95636 43719 17287 46776 46575 73962 41389 08658 32645 99581 33904 78027 59009 94657 64078 95126 94683 98352 59570 98258 22620 52248 94077 26719 47826 84826 01476 99090 26401 36394 43745 53050 68203 49625 24517 49399 65143 14298 09190 65925 09372 21696 46151 57098 58387 41059 78859 59772 97549 89301 61753 92846 81382 68683 86894 27741 55991 85592 52459 53959 43104 99725 24680 84598 72736 44695 84865 38367 36222 62609 91246 08051 24388 43904 51244 13654 97627 80797 71569 14359 97700 12961 60894 41694 86855 58484 06353 42207 22258 28488 64815 84560 28506 01684 27394 52267 46767 88952 52138 52254 99546 66727 82398 64565 96116 35488 62305 77456 49803 55936 34568 17432 41125 15076 06947 94510 96596 09402 52288 79710 89314 56691 36867 22874 89405 60101 50330 86179 28680 92087 47609 17824 93858 90097 14909 67598 52613 65549 78189 31297 84821 68299 89487 22658 80485 75640 14270 47755 51323 79641 45152 37462 34364 54285 84447 95265 86782 10511 41354 73573 95231 13427 16610 21359 69536 23144 29524 84937 18711 01457 65403 59027 99344 03742 00731 05785 39062 19838 74478 08478 48968 33214 45713 86875 19435 06430 21845 31910 48481 00537 06146 80674 91927 81911 97939 95206 14196 63428 75444 06437 45123 71819 21799 98391 01591 95618 14675 14269 12397 48940 90718 64942 31961 56794 52080 95146 55022 52316 03881 93014 20937 62137 85595 66389 37787 08303 90697 92077 34672 21825 62599 66150 14215 03068 03844 77345 49202 60541 46659 25201 49744 28507 32518 66600 21324 34088 19071 04863 31734 64965 14539 05796 26856 10055 08106 65879 69981 63574 73638 40525 71459 10289 70641 40110 97120 62804 39039 75951 56771 57700 42033 78699 36007 23055 87631 76359 42187 31251 47120 53292 81918 26186 12586 73215 79198 41484 88291 64470 60957 52706 95722 09175 67116 72291 09816 90915 28017 35067 12748 58322 28718 35209 35396 57251 21083 57915 13698 82091 44421 00675 10334 67110 31412 67111 36990 86585 16398 31501 97016 51511 68517 14376 57618 35155 65088 49099 89859 98238 73455 28331 63550 76479 18535 89322 61854 89632 13293 30898 57064 20467 52590 70915 48141 65498 59461 63718 02709 81994 30992 44889 57571 28289 05923 23326 09729 97120 84433 57326 54893 82391 19325 97463 66730 58360 41428 13883 03203 82490 37589 85243 74417 02913 27656 18093 77344 40307 07469 21120 19130 20330 38019 76211 01100 44929 32151 60842 44485 96376 69838 95228 68478 31235 52658 21314 49576 85726 24334 41893 03968 64262 43410 77322 69780 28073 18915 44110 10446 82325 27162 01052 65227 21116 60396 66557 30925 47110 55785 37634 66820 65310 98965 26918 62056 47693 12570 58635 66201 85581 00729 36065 98764 86117 91045 33488 50346 11365 76867 53249 44166 80396 26579 78771 85560 84552 96541 26654 08530 61434 44318 58676 97514 56614 06800 70023 78776 59134 40171 27494 70420 56223 05389 94561 31407 11270 00407 85473 32699 39081 45466 46458 80797 27082 66830 63432 85878 56983 05235 80893 30657 57406 79545 71637 75254 20211 49557 61581 40025 01262 28594 13021 64715 50979 25923 09907 96547 37612 55176 56751 35751 78296 66454 77917 45011 29961 48903 04639 94713 29621 07340 43751 89573 59614 58901 93897 13111 79042 97828 56475 03203 19869 15140 28708 08599 04801 09412 14722 13179 47647 77262 24142 54854 54033 21571 85306 14228 81375 85043 06332 17518 29798 66223 71721 59160 77166 92547 48738 98665 49494 50114 65406 28433 66393 79003 97692 65672 14638 53067 36096 57120 91807 63832 71664 16274 88880 07869 25602 90228 47210 40317 21186 08204 19000 42296 61711 96377 92133 75751 14959 50156 60496 31862 94726 54736 42523 08177 03675 15906 73502 35072 83540 56704 03867 43513 62222 47715 89150 49530 98444 89333 09634 08780 76932 59939 78054 19341 44737 74418 42631 29860 80998 88687 41326 04721 56951 62396 58645 73021 63159 81931 95167 35381 29741 67729 47867 24229 24654 36680 09806 76928 23828 06899 64004 82435 40370 14163 14965 89794 09243 23789 69070 69779 42236 25082 21688 95738 37986 23001 59377 64716 51228 93578 60158 81617 55782 97352 33446 04281 51262 72037 34314 65319 77774 16031 99066 55418 76397 92933 44195 21541 34189 94854 44734 56738 31624 99341 91318 14809 27777 10386 38773 43177 20754 56545 32207 77092 12019 05166 09628 04909 26360 19759 88281 61332 31666 36528 61932 66863 36062 73567 63035 44776 28035 04507 77235 54710 58595 48702 79081 43562 40145 17180 62464 36267 94561 27531 81340 78330 33625 42327 83944 97538 24372 05835 31147 71199 26063 81334 67768 79695 97030 98339 13077 10987 04085 91337 46414 42822 77263 46594 70474 58784 77872 01927 71528 07317 67907 70715 72134 44730 60570 07334 92436 93113 83504 93163 12840 42512 19256 51798 06941 13528 01314 70130 47816 43788 51852 90928 54520 11658 39341 96562 13491 43415 95625 86586 55705 52690 49652 09858 03385 07224 26482 93972 85847 83163 05777 75606 88876 44624 82468 57926 03953 52773 48030 48029 00587 60758 25104 74709 16439 61362 67604 49256 27420 42083 20856 61190 62545 43372 13153 59584 50687 72460 29016 18766 79524 06163 42522 57719 54291 62991 93064 55377 99140 37340 43287 52628 88963 99587 94757 29174 64263 57455 25407 90914 51357 11136 94109 11939 32519 10760 20825 20261 87985 31887 70584 29725 91677 81314 96990 09019 21169 71737 27847 68472 68608 49003 37702 42429 16513 00500 51683 23364 35038 95170 29893 92233 45172 20138 12806 96501 17844 08745 19601 21228 59937 16231 30171 14448 46409 03890 64495 44400 61986 90754 85160 26327 50529 83491 87407 86680 88183 38510 22833 45085 04860 82503 93021 33219 71551 84306 35455 00766 82829 49304 13776 55279 39751 75461 39539 84683 39363 83047 46119 96653 85815 38420 56853 38621 86725 23340 28308 71123 28278 92125 07712 62946 32295 63989 89893 58211 67456 27010 21835 64622 01349 67151 88190 97303 81198 00497 34072 39610 36854 06643 19395 09790 19069 96395 52453 00545 05806 85501 95673 02292 19139 33918 56803 44903 98205 95510 02263 53536 19204 19947 45538 59381 02343 95544 95977 83779 02374 21617 27111 72364 34354 39478 22181 85286 24085 14006 66044 33258 88569 86705 43154 70696 57474 58550 33232 33421 07301 54594 05165 53790 68662 73337 99585 11562 57843 22988 27372 31989 87571 41595 78111 96358 33005 94087 30681 21602 87649 62867 44604 77464 91599 50549 73742 56269 01049 03778 19868 35938 14657 41268 04925 64879 85561 45372 34786 73303 90468 83834 36346 55379 49864 19270 56387 29317 48723 32083 76011 23029 91136 79386 27089 43879 93620 16295 15413 37142 48928 30722 01269 01475 46684 76535 76164 77379 46752 00490 75715 55278 19653 62132 39264 06160 13635 81559 07422 02020 31872 77605 27721 90055 61484 25551 87925 30343 51398 44253 22341 57623 36106 42506 39049 75008 65627 10953 59194 65897 51413 10348 22769 30624 74353 63256 91607 81547 81811 52843 66795 70611 08615 33150 44521 27473 92454 49454 23682 88606 13408 41486 37767 00961 20715 12491 40430 27253 86076 48236 34143 34623 51897 57664 52164 13767 96903 14950 19108 57598 44239 19862 91642 19399 49072 36234 64684 41173 94032 65918 40443 78051 33389 45257 42399 50829 65912 28508 55582 15725 03107 12570 12668 30240 29295 25220 11872 67675 62204 15420 51618 41634 84756 51699 98116 14101 00299 60783 86909 29160 30288 40026 91041 40792 88621 50784 24516 70908 70006 99282 12066 04183 71806 53556 72525 32567 53286 12910 42487 76182 58297 65157 95984 70356 22262 93486 00341 58722 98053 49896 50226 29174 87882 02734 20922 22453 39856 26476 69149 05562 84250 39127 57710 28402 79980 66365 82548 89264 88025 45661 01729 67026 64076 55904 29099 45681 50652 65305 37182 94127 03369 31378 51786 09040 70866 71149 65583 43434 76933 85781 71138 64558 73678 12301 45876 87126 60348 91390 95620 09939 36103 10291 61615 28813 84379 09904 23174 73363 94804 57593 14931 40529 76347 57481 19356 70911 01377 51721 00803 15590 24853 09066 92037 67192 20332 29094 33467 68514 22144 77379 39375 17034 43661 99104 03375 11173 54719 18550 46449 02636 55128 16228 82446 25759 16333 03910 72253 83742 18214 08835 08657 39177 15096 82887 47826 56995 99574 49066 17583 44137 52239 70968 34080 05355 98491 75417 38188 39994 46974 86762 65516 58276 58483 58845 31427 75687 90029 09517 02835 29716 34456 21296 40435 23117 60066 51012 41200 65975 58512 76178 58382 92041 97484 42360 80071 93045 76189 32349 22927 96501 98751 87212 72675 07981 25547 09589 04556 35792 12210 33346 69749 92356 30254 94780 24901 14195 21238 28153 09114 07907 38602 51522 74299 58180 72471 62591 66854 51333 12394 80494 70791 19153 26734 30282 44186 04142 63639 54800 04480 02670 49624 82017 92896 47669 75831 83271 31425 17029 69234 88962 76684 40323 26092 75249 60357 99646 92565 04936 81836 09003 23809 29345 95889 70695 36534 94060 34021 66544 37558 90045 63288 22505 45255 64056 44824 65151 87547 11962 18443 96582 53375 43885 69094 11303 15095 26179 37800 29741 20766 51479 39425 90298 96959 46995 56576 12186 56196 73378 62362 56125 21632 08628 69222 10327 48892 18654 36480 22967 80705 76561 51446 32046 92790 68212 07388 37781 42335 62823 60896 32080 68222 46801 22482 61177 18589 63814 09183 90367 36722 20888 32151 37556 00372 79839 40041 52970 02878 30766 70944 47456 01345 56417 25437 09069 79396 12257 14298 94671 54357 84687 88614 44581 23145 93571 98492 25284 71605 04922 12424 70141 21478 05734 55105 00801 90869 96033 02763 47870 81081 75450 11930 71412 23390 86639 38339 52942 57869 05076 43100 63835 19834 38934 15961 31854 34754 64955 69781 03829 30971 64651 43840 70070 73604 11237 35998 43452 25161 05070 27056 23526 60127 64848 30840 76118 30130 52793 20542 74628 65403 60367 45328 65105 70658 74882 25698 15793 67897 66974 22057 50596 83440 86973 50201 41020 67235 85020 07245 22563 26513 41055 92401 90274 21624 84391 40359 98953 53945 90944 07046 91209 14093 87001 26456 00162 37428 80210 92764 57931 06579 22955 24988 72758 46101 26483 69998 92256 95968 81592 05600 10165 52563 7567


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 18, 2011)

`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`1234567890-=~[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`1[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?`[email protected]#$%^&*()_+QWERTYUIOP[]\qwertyuiop{}|ASDFGHJKL;'asdfghjkl:"ZXCVBNM,./zxcvbnm<>?


BITCH! >_<


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> no


no


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

e to the 100000th digit
2.718281828459045235360287471352662497757247093699959574966
967627724076630353547594571382178525166427427466391932003059
921817413596629043572900334295260595630738132328627943490763
233829880753195251019011573834187930702154089149934884167509
244761460668082264800168477411853742345442437107539077744992
069551702761838606261331384583000752044933826560297606737113
200709328709127443747047230696977209310141692836819025515108
657463772111252389784425056953696770785449969967946864454905
987931636889230098793127736178215424999229576351482208269895
193668033182528869398496465105820939239829488793320362509443
117301238197068416140397019837679320683282376464804295311802
328782509819455815301756717361332069811250996181881593041690
351598888519345807273866738589422879228499892086805825749279
610484198444363463244968487560233624827041978623209002160990
235304369941849146314093431738143640546253152096183690888707
016768396424378140592714563549061303107208510383750510115747
704171898610687396965521267154688957035035402123407849819334
321068170121005627880235193033224745015853904730419957777093
503660416997329725088687696640355570716226844716256079882651
787134195124665201030592123667719432527867539855894489697096
409754591856956380236370162112047742722836489613422516445078
182442352948636372141740238893441247963574370263755294448337
998016125492278509257782562092622648326277933386566481627725
164019105900491644998289315056604725802778631864155195653244
258698294695930801915298721172556347546396447910145904090586
298496791287406870504895858671747985466775757320568128845920
541334053922000113786300945560688166740016984205580403363795
376452030402432256613527836951177883863874439662532249850654
995886234281899707733276171783928034946501434558897071942586
398772754710962953741521115136835062752602326484728703920764
310059584116612054529703023647254929666938115137322753645098
889031360205724817658511806303644281231496550704751025446501
172721155519486685080036853228183152196003735625279449515828
418829478761085263981395599006737648292244375287184624578036
192981971399147564488262603903381441823262515097482798777996
437308997038886778227138360577297882412561190717663946507063
304527954661855096666185664709711344474016070462621568071748
187784437143698821855967095910259686200235371858874856965220
005031173439207321139080329363447972735595527734907178379342
163701205005451326383544000186323991490705479778056697853358
048966906295119432473099587655236812859041383241160722602998
330535370876138939639177957454016137223618789365260538155841
587186925538606164779834025435128439612946035291332594279490
433729908573158029095863138268329147711639633709240031689458
636060645845925126994655724839186564209752685082307544254599
376917041977780085362730941710163434907696423722294352366125
572508814779223151974778060569672538017180776360346245927877
846585065605078084421152969752189087401966090665180351650179
250461950136658543663271254963990854914420001457476081930221
206602433009641270489439039717719518069908699860663658323227
870937650226014929101151717763594460202324930028040186772391
028809786660565118326004368850881715723866984224220102495055
188169480322100251542649463981287367765892768816359831247788
652014117411091360116499507662907794364600585194199856016264
790761532103872755712699251827568798930276176114616254935649
590379804583818232336861201624373656984670378585330527583333
793990752166069238053369887956513728559388349989470741618155
012539706464817194670834819721448889879067650379590366967249
499254527903372963616265897603949857674139735944102374432970
935547798262961459144293645142861715858733974679189757121195
618738578364475844842355558105002561149239151889309946342841
393608038309166281881150371528496705974162562823609216807515
017772538740256425347087908913729172282861151591568372524163
077225440633787593105982676094420326192428531701878177296023
541306067213604600038966109364709514141718577701418060644363
681546444005331608778314317444081194942297559931401188868331
483280270655383300469329011574414756313999722170380461709289
457909627166226074071874997535921275608441473782330327033016
823719364800217328573493594756433412994302485023573221459784
328264142168487872167336701061509424345698440187331281010794
512722373788612605816566805371439612788873252737389039289050
686532413806279602593038772769778379286840932536588073398845
721874602100531148335132385004782716937621800490479559795929
059165547050577751430817511269898518840871856402603530558373
783242292418562564425502267215598027401261797192804713960068
916382866527700975276706977703643926022437284184088325184877
047263844037953016690546593746161932384036389313136432713768
884102681121989127522305625675625470172508634976536728860596
675274086862740791285657699631378975303466061666980421826772
456053066077389962421834085988207186468262321508028828635974
683965435885668550377313129658797581050121491620765676995065
971534476347032085321560367482860837865680307306265763346977
429563464371670939719306087696349532884683361303882943104080
029687386911706666614680001512114344225602387447432525076938
707777519329994213727721125884360871583483562696166198057252
661220679754062106208064988291845439530152998209250300549825
704339055357016865312052649561485724925738620691740369521353
373253166634546658859728665945113644137033139367211856955395
210845840724432383558606310680696492485123263269951460359603
729725319836842336390463213671011619282171115028280160448805
880238203198149309636959673583274202498824568494127386056649
135252670604623445054922758115170931492187959271800194096886
698683703730220047531433818109270803001720593553052070070607
223399946399057131158709963577735902719628506114651483752620
956534671329002599439766311454590268589897911583709341937044
115512192011716488056694593813118384376562062784631049034629
395002945834116482411496975832601180073169943739350696629571
241027323913874175492307186245454322203955273529524024590380
574450289224688628533654221381572213116328811205214648980518
009202471939171055539011394331668151582884368760696110250517
100739276238555338627255353883096067164466237092264680967125
406186950214317621166814009759528149390722260111268115310838
731761732323526360583817315103459573653822353499293582283685
100781088463434998351840445170427018938199424341009057537625
776757111809008816418331920196262341628816652137471732547772
778348877436651882875215668571950637193656539038944936642176
400312152787022236646363575550356557694888654950027085392361
710550213114741374410613444554419210133617299628569489919336
918472947858072915608851039678195942983318648075608367955149
663644896559294818785178403877332624705194505041984774201418
394773120281588684570729054405751060128525805659470304683634
459265255213700806875200959345360731622611872817392807462309
468536782310609792159936001994623799343421068781349734695924
646975250624695861690917857397659519939299399556754271465491
045686070209901260681870498417807917392407194599632306025470
790177452751318680998228473086076653686685551646770291133682
756310722334672611370549079536583453863719623585631261838715
677411873852772292259474337378569553845624680101390572787101
651296663676445187246565373040244368414081448873295784734849
000301947788802046032466084287535184836495919508288832320652
212810419044804724794929134228495197002260131043006241071797
150279343326340799596053144605323048852897291765987601666781
193793237245385720960758227717848336161358261289622611812945
592746276713779448758675365754486140761193112595851265575973
457301533364263076798544338576171533346232527057200530398828
949903425956623297578248873502925916682589445689465599265845
476269452878051650172067478541788798227680653665064191097343
452887833862172615626958265447820567298775642632532159429441
803994321700009054265076309558846589517170914760743713689331
946909098190450129030709956622662030318264936573369841955577
696378762491885286568660760056602560544571133728684020557441
603083705231224258722343885412317948138855007568938112493538
631863528708379984569261998179452336408742959118074745341955
142035172618420084550917084568236820089773945584267921427347
756087964427920270831215015640634134161716644806981548376449
157390012121704154787259199894382536495051477137939914720521
952907939613762110723849429061635760459623125350606853765142
311534966568371511660422079639446662116325515772907097847315
627827759878813649195125748332879377157145909106484164267830
994972367442017586226940215940792448054125536043131799269673
915754241929660731239376354213923061787675395871143610408940
996608947141834069836299367536262154524729846421375289107988
438130609555262272083751862983706678722443019579379378607210
725427728907173285487437435578196651171661833088112912024520
404868220007234403502544820283425418788465360259150644527165
770004452109773558589762265548494162171498953238342160011406
295071849042778925855274303522139683567901807640604213830730
877446017084268827226117718084266433365178000217190344923426
426629226145600433738386833555534345300426481847398921562708
609565062934040526494324426144566592129122564889356965500915
430642613425266847259491431423939884543248632746184284665598
533231221046625989014171210344608427161661900125719587079321
756969854401339762209674945418540711844643394699016269835160
784892451405894094639526780735457970030705116368251948770118
976400282764841416058720618418529718915401968825328930914966
534575357142731848201638464483249903788606900807270932767312
758196656394114896171683298045513972950668760474091542042842
999354102582911350224169076943166857424252250902693903481485
645130306992519959043638402842926741257342244776558417788617
173726546208549829449894678735092958165263207225899236876845
701782303809656788311228930580914057261086588484587310165815
116753332767488701482916741970151255978257270740643180860142
814902414678047232759768426963393577354293018673943971638861
176420900406866339885684168100387238921448317607011668450388
721236436704331409115573328018297798873659091665961240202177
855885487617616198937079438005666336488436508914480557103976
521469602766258359905198704230017946553678856743028597460014
378548323706870119007849940493091891918164932725977403007487
968148488234293202301212803232746039221968752834051690697419
425761467397811071546418627336909158497318501118396048253351
874843892317729261354302493256289637136197728545662292446164
449728459786771157412567030787188510933634448014967524061853
656953207417053348678275482781541556196691105510147279904038
689722046555083317078239480878599050194756310898412414467282
186545997159663901564194175182093593261631688838013275875260
146050767609839262572641112013528859131784829947568247256488
553335727977220554356812630253574821658541400080531482069713
726214975557605189048162237679041492674260007104592269531483
518813746388710427354476762357793399397063239660496914530327
388787455790593493777232014295480334500069525698093528288778
371067058556774948137385863038576282304069400566534058488752
700530883245918218349431804983419963998145877343586311594057
044368351528538360944295596436067609022174189688354813164399
743776415836524223464261959739045545068069523285075186871944
906476779188672030641863075105351214985105120731384664871754
751838297999018931775155063998101646641459210240683829460320
853555405814715927322067756766921366408150590080695254061062
853640829327662193193993386162383606911176778544823612932685
819996523927548842743541440288453645559512473554613940315495
209739705189624015797683263945063323045219264504965173546677
569929571898969047090273028854494541669979199294803825498028
594602905276314558031651406622917122342937580614399348491436
210799357673731794896425248881372043557928751138585697338197
608352442324046677802094839963994668483377470672548361884827
300064831916382602211055522124673332318446300550448184991699
662208774614021615702102960331858872733329877935257018239386
124402686833955587060775816995439846956854067117444493247951
957215941964586373612691552645757478698596424217659289686238
350637043393981167139754473622862550680368266413554144804899
772137317411919997001729390730335086902092251912444739327837
615632181084289820770697413870705326611768369864774178718020
272941298231088879683188085436732780687977165911165422445380
662586171172949803824887998650406156397562993696280935818976
149101714534355665954275706419440883381684111116620075978724
413708233391788611470822865753107853667469501846214073649391
736625493778301407430266842215033511773647185387232404042103
790775026602011481493548222891666364078245016681534121350527
857853933260611024980227309363674021351538643169301526746053
606435173215470109144065087882363676423683118739093746423260
902164636562755397683401948293279575062439964527257862440037
598342205080893512902312247597064410567836187087717233355546
548259890686120141010722246590400855379823525388517162351825
651848220312521495070037830041121621212605272605994432044305
627452291612889176681416063913123597535039032007752958739241
247645185080916391145929607115634420434713354472098117846145
107787239914060629022827666430926490059224981029106875943453
385833039117874757597706595357097964001222409219903115822925
966791315399156143807012926078019702258966292336815431249941
225946002339947222817105660393187722680049383314898033854890
946868513078929206424281917479586619994441119620873049806438
500685262025843284208558233856693664984972081704613537616358
401534284067411858758154651459827022867667185530931192334019
128617061336487318319756081256946008940295309442911959029596
856392303768997632746228390073545714459641410822928592223933
283621019282293724359028300388444570138377163205651835197010
011572201095699789048496445343461212922496473235612632195115
570156582442766159932646315580667205312759694853805736420838
491888709517605228781733946274764465685890093626612331115291
081604152410021419593734978643166155673270279210959354305557
973266055467796355200537830461954063697184291616858273412221
714588587081427409024818544642177487692509332878567067467738
122675283165355924520457807054135257690325352273896384749564
625594037892492500762438689377647531010232374673377147458162
553069803249903367645543030527456151296121458594443215074905
149145395098100138873792637996487372839641689755513227596201
183824865074698549203809769193260643760874320938560281564284
975654930790973385418558351578940981400769189238906309054253
488389683176290412021294916719581193579120316251434409650313
283521672802137241594734409549831613832250548670817222147513
842516679044541661730320082033090289548880851679725849581340
713218053398882813934604985053234047259509721433149258660424
851140581957971156419145884283300052568477687430591639049430
687134311879618963747550336282093994934369032103197689811205
559536946542470417332389539404603532539675835439535051672026
164796134779091232799526492904515114830792336938216601070287
265193814384484453263951739411013115250275046574934306376654
186612891526444692622288436629946273246795873638350193714278
647139805403821551346322370207153313488708317414659149240635
949302092112205261031239068294134569678595851839349138234088
427431241909915287080433280913299307893686712741392289003306
999587592181529761248240911695158778996409035257734593824823
205305556723809502226679043961423185299198918106555441247720
450851021007152235234279253126693010827063394232176257007632
313915934970994693324101390877916165122680441480976561897973
504315139606691325837903374862083669547508328031878670775117
752566396347925921973357794955549865521419339817026863998738
834701025526205231231721525406257163677127001076091228152832
650898435956897596103837215772683117073455225019412170154131
879365181850202087732690613359218200076232726950328382739124
382819817087116810895118789674670707337786959256554271334005
232670604000434884343290276036049802786216074946965498921047
444392787193453670179867392080384563372331198385586263800851
634559719444199434462476112384461761573624201593507852082560
060410155688989950173255433729807356169986110190847209660070
832028056991704259010387692865833655772875868425049269037093
426202802239986180340021132074219864291738367917623282644464
575633033655677737480864410996914182777425341701098843585318
933917593451157402384729290901546855916379269619684100067659
839974497204728788183120023338329803056786548087147646451282
426447821664426661673209601256479451482712567132669706736714
461779564375239174292850398702258373406985230919046496726024
341127034561111414983578390179349971379091369670649763712724
846661327990825430544929552859493279381834160782709132668086
565592110273374670013258342871524083566152216557499843123627
828710664940156467014194371382386345472960697869333597310953
712649941628265646370849058015153820533832651128950493856646
875292113593222026568185641826082753879000240791589264602849
089492229996616743773134777613415096526244833270934389841205
692614510885781224913961691253420291813989868390133579585762
443519400894395518055474655400005176624020282594482883381188
638174959428489201352009095100786494186825600927397766758564
259837858749777666956335017074857902724870137026420328396575
634801081835618237217708223642318659159588366948732241172650
448726839232845301099167751837683159982126323712385435731268
120244517540185213266374053880290124972818089502155310067359
818443042910528845932306472559044235596055197883932593033957
293466305516043092378567722929353720841669313457528401187374
685469162064899116472690942898297106560680180580784360046186
622356287459138518590441625066322224956144872441381384976379
710267602084553182411196392794106961946542648000676172761811
563006364432111622483737910562361135883633455010228617051789
044057041957785983334846331792190449465292302146925975656638
996589374772875139337710556980245575743619050177246621458759
237441865753006499805668837696422982550119506583784312523213
530937123524396914966231011032824357006578148767729916094115
395406336275242371293554992671348503157823889956754528791557
842048310574933006019795820773955852280730704895093623555076
983788192635714177933875021634439101418757671193891441627710
960285941580971991342931329514592437363645647303503737453850
348928611314163809475230174508878488564574127500335330341613
809656004310586054835577394662503323003434158781463460216923
507921611101314894828189539102891681632870930971318413981542
767881806762865097808571826211700314000337730158153633414909
323703470363751335453763452105037099545294205523207881744937
093767705600930635364551091348162737820498565705560878421196
403997234455645860768951556968689938489643919522523230970330
103727722771087056491296612106149407278244203341405744144645
996823696611887841165629035511783994407096177256716491979016
819523452380744629987766482487375331301814276391051923468508
197900179651990705049086523744284165277661142535153866516278
131609096480280123449337242786693089482791346544393196525415
482949457787575859948209918182452244931207776825083076828233
500159704041919956050970536469647314244845382588811260275390
954885263970865233905294182969180235712054532823180927035649
174337193208062873130358964057087377996784517474051531740138
487808288100604638893671164047775598548126390750474729501260
941999037372124620167703051779035295279316876630509983744185
980349882123934091980505510382153982767729137313800671533924
012695458637642206509781085290763907972784130176455324752707
378876406936642001219474570235829548136578180986794402022028
082263795700675539357580808631893207586444420664469164933446
769818081171656866521338968617359245092080146531252977796613
719869591645186943232424640440167238197802072839441826450218
313148336601938489197231781715437219210394663847371563022670
180134351593044285384894182567887072123852059726385922493476
362312218811370630750691826010968906925141714251421815349153
212907772374850663548917089285076023435176821835500882964741
065581488204923953370227053670563075031749978818700998925102
017801560104227783628364432372977992993516092588451577205523
289697833312642767129109399310377342591059230327765266764187
484244107656444776709779039232495841634852773517198106467383
714274297446899232040693250606283446893754301678781532061600
905769340490614617660709438011091544326192900074520989595920
115941232410227484548260540436187183633026899285862358214564
387969521023526667337243442309157718327756580021192827039104
239196642691115533359456968578281702032549555252887546446607
462029476611600443555160473504429212791635874847350159021552
212038828116802141386586516846456996481001563374125509847973
013865627546016127924635978366148016387160279440548271019629
077454362809261256750718177364174976325443677350363258000404
291990696311739778787508156022736882496707763555986928490162
876869962805379018184814881083394690001638079107596074550468
891268679281239114888003672072973080135443132534771309418671
717860752298137353912677281259395822052428999137169068565042
157505672999127417714927960883150235869781619089490848771772
250386087261838494793975744066491276051887812423368312546727
833151318675891566830067921021594733685859120139536030167811
041344441103090338876152048829690910468916767155537334662254
557597520262477124279622598327840583358589767147420572404743
972023289590372614868838800317414649020384359035852799312387
104284598160899610194569164698383771826726468526486917294841
415300460400429958503516410189902752936686743183495544745812
414019075468160777097792057938389537819212884740992953704054
696222654727880724868550804657104312385487335165307057078458
424333555095822191286279720545546626709913190237031177969089
278662311266133767117851294305932328160582653562384816419214
473254373100206273846681235169101635925258825680643894638988
087273528440646220814951386227523993893873490508262547241778
170258204412985376049982789902008349838736299249812574235456
843902301226173366582054678567114797306507703547562056742830
018747301919731088115751677700507143201272635460191246080045
160810864183553966994693694732227167074897285046419539296643
472525472435765919296994906167018906143361690705614828098036
324345412822996827598022669404564218132862451754965214722162
083982459457661334271056495719356443156177450082837693570099
541954183902915103318793390761420746702886796859498543978945
730076893989007007392469746181285576466226541291320405227907
121282065377505828004089716346716370902490677473630913690400
261564643215956091085109244516245442014144264166018138599001
741740824424537861015843336177729258061115919200841409188819
120885820762701148367176074904698091444305726221110458330078
933169819160391715062279298628270944627591500968322634507372
545136685817248349847008084016386820972637134520543980227786
633729329082991401064558976169745597840921140916768402026937
022923174333449998690184151088899316512509000116371911499485
202482158639621629498175309462304760483239937939100214253299
647623516356900944508605809120245990461211862331827861446472
779552321863591655188305793065770333149851006835713562434188
188440578002884401812903137865379486961463046772691455295369
015416702583803247784227241799451365358226097165258835671213
351954683833534980150326935979816746323184762830634058832473
122895125794426763987794671312104276338087269573860931463153
914854879251402888502518978807602383899561568485039199585502
925605417676766314535405849629679678134942011600332587443143
874624831385021498040168194079568721926846261728740348096793
194996560429919028181059760326325174640501645460626676552901
063986870366826329905057770626639786845358438405767329826816
344864670743999091750401889231926755751835405495601773290712
721913457752490577151277335842331400835608092696229889416304
728778005474379849854556287072996840738293721862383176652471
609096719200723765889422618655048755261455785589877300870323
472641838483104039481874361622445528616328762854117594646049
702772449079927514644579298254980225860100177243784016772316
680200416254724417941554781055417803677355335446703032646961
944756081283193309567968558277193203120594161669390204966535
218967282267197264002949330738471754475376193701788297638248
723336181349941454169473654925484063379367436154108159346496
043160354435473772880236104774311533078515990297777149961027
462776975961248887944860986334942285284765131027792627974398
195761750559130099337736824051090258375934517001534052226614
407723705089004449661329585953602055603400949282094386299461
883479093289416109885659495421311433560881023942370608710802
646591320356012187593379163966643728283675232839168886537375
133579485986010756937488964565718729254044850862444994781627
384251722934396013721240628678363667584533190474395474066401
526087194091574395528277390430386877272826206566312938745987
531774997379929304329437176380185628006114161956394241431225
439709916356510284831576542703790683717576487023005238819749
874663685629265505822288771322178144048953809968107214301239
469353093152405408121570540227441452187654190142838674426001
188904172457053747075555058163283168724711022035372716611230
485734046087927250169470106783117892709552725322212522436167
334336638475659094972822180941868407423835156786889342114820
390582422432426464363020144178798202211624847165746829114631
540756377022274013584110907607846478007018276633622797810454
633113129404483357013486958516526745951518768003339552241054
818176786777215279827025011719581657760354973292372473206785
369025753623397121688439087887926218820230552993713239719433
308353623124887038641619436150652955126733420719850225977140
863812201598089436356180859701008008162255745503910132198197
904552004961858377772104804663553380661651702359509713320363
157894564448780094562036978497345990200460688657270186586775
784275853064570661712719496737108395060326750153243590902949
151697373811089793478229768410011765798709818572513137226774
970660925048187683551600371463868591891301173680521874326542
606370071059536442506276045825233688055252118156641755343068
118154826784416931528440846108758821431764164983566312751872
818294865565852420685222183075530611839332693416445941534265
177865339798058082815880630074995289755820468661259085367873
860331844290551068977869841773560311811167756387258991151680
323654700298798962898618101459647130791614436956469090951878
857439882173058388498080952307756935885161602771952148899835
863232312730890986156077738600698403526782678538721592093625
581788981341624748645643321104319482142129979318810463639954
149653944150138386874838487022468182939186031959866796236348
930928308784071240043102270613759136805651886131345830799070
500360758832724886787932409338007186415285331794353507340189
119363854673000066045378378447246928883054697900013124895210
044694903205883829492361391928430524916783301298019225515705
037852181055296162363752364796268575166006653936414227306300
164865261389184224350179745599361679406330352211182907159753
882183977755281298153857016870220262027467864791664403072901
844549795639984483680785199708820140776919926167499114832982
185438271894628216538706485858864622161141034357034287886297
908341887160621443001453327502971510467315602100004386951058
377377976600346088762486164093864525217793528994757849625524
392559862052140905234625084783048704649268831328947055389135
729070696759955629858666955972168650605207280134210435576277
918402179762665648458026159140717347700903947516801770990012
939113788124853425594931286665346503372884639064996846064474
190752431332390340490819523304438955906054785495462026325667
681326243592502024951627560708090043646042149702569148855526
502281032776211584228243326952862913766267548199354611814391
336757970014125587014331943476403572537691438889968308826284
461642557503400142898255762038636438413790651961291777735418
369467623298290498126171767619155429257043843223991848226174
435047019917125821468768317264607895969056998135326443597396
517347331948479875806413792688541355252327572045732947721570
685001695004695975838937352753862266494345643707161051152161
717623759805090055323215489606281779430226864057955584573060
059837648270333985942009858235140017950710456901919135906230
410233679808090724019631267526891636213635103264807723291495
085915126581214382337107294914808847235528639419599345568415
634457795172703337423812990326019816057197118395066275822032
183713605971802594087061553471310448227271684839552410591360
591981244497845811085451123166817353483825372482534763677758
171286720586514828531727356906983993511076343209131978031403
165889737962830117840980641017501651107293290783217748756628
931065038380609337284139922673338477820330202070051718894170
646514623836672063274264433661217401176691491923557090564480
301634229430183765526310845017251030754094260440968706628806
626590056908245140763259915816449936145517245205702044309372
230555021722229970620974926860976278740962644877205604307863
480888570914346479324153621430319996569561075357041720728533
425017132555881811329550409521783013946521643659426296076857
058569850715715131726292896007258760156484055608861316541183
595862871066549628259953512719324463579104655438916515095418
730607101503443060958230225745597494427506763092632252996633
821939520292791797324709455969101640298368308042630991048156
750362350965492430258957527352141244514954246297225851012070
780211018810672234797257933065318771343846671380754638347163
542885495761094284189860179465872144449519880155080404250645
219148498992040000731067236994465524602090876788230006433772
565738501096989905819129095707986669945376508040791785243822
204107059927888926774575208428752637798673036056123071072392
258150478137917273126123487833403447383357360197323594660427
370463520132718259241090604009763858585771695841956310957774
852957983684475680312187481820283394188707631173161528981175
642971133418149721807804046507765720445708285941747511492617
936737999922018178939943333773114691197073786104196398642216
604558896568320670133750574503887211133243673984028418863914
763349169511403258347584151417032569016178493145570690416985
805021779849763701475891481054320585491410066220172171972687
893001210126748127023594085516260168942511145849965831558966
046009152579788167038462590538325692052042579137894882757960
327887753546686144182682779765125895356376148599448504970663
840626612195714191106324606177418057721238165987247243225296
909853362844079903000759454628154923550608648155792896196961
706071520158982529977280352000261088881417650663621690592802
151642919848407744614361789141519151797653784828268701875003
026486760843320465852547055588241025465480604043737277183476
901472066423443437425551412917850303247126341807652518780292
553477400110485399696054992650809391069133761484183488459636
562152661033223941746706436834050474994333980228561031308303
848457129476738985629393764191440703650754462206118649912724
964379987580653785020375318997261801440466779305014030158070
926621322927364971865395286656753857211513360611445722280085
118375789921954306341369230229313975114370240483022735762903
991179449924848091507100244407848286659857940652553914104149
734278020352013541992597762817818282537202292010818644944834
925542179398272327935709582874859712678078313428618075049717
574737373029628047737690893255891459814172485265829951088223
005522324221858619139479518422013155331963436392268425916416
866943812253713596071003174365195902771257160458848604482067
441093521532790681603205421596795906641112018761853125671015
021223940128566860846943593740815853648191252800492072404217
217091398312311805404327701583562951365627461024882770648886
503776517567880687249886165709484666577067457700020714433252
555573655708315032001908299209654549873741975660861953349231
294026390493098201470037116182948593993119995507045538119671
128936773524995818201177479978863639328640580781081865733766
815789382765645064291739668557955505318871531455235307035599
474018622598814985466073778769878154236039708097741236151824
596402686997960956452382858423595356461518544816579996646064
826139661872030483911956025038111155093842020989459155576008
389798994996456626254051419561078009029866701463523853206603
257446682025943061880177309110921274113826914878435567935257
280887554316469307723536376822603608017404066099715117688043
492748919713308782295112374663263563532851739418946651094374
576827078220992846803468415744312773981104418676203295447546
807751112666368547994446093480999295187566649990226168601967
205374914995122682363789586524546281343928933836515653699241
310963810255911464392380521390786289356166099883647917563317
672585652359106952032689599005488475342416058668982006748316
317428632911963339913270908606507459526035715732306971210642
342408159706832870762443716553275022879780259869098111122655
888815152083748245003446304650598456969027616695827898291361
353530629133142788188824934213644241783351931978654394020146
532808341034178527248987905091993236927099656713350771190589
994595192399061515616548030014535921255069640534526382345215
599921057819137103018897920640888397476766714472731425446792
350052461884923745530757573490270734249629887999694209459596
100870250132945332535804568928570724120796591980922555056006
197128354127020207258399417117552092082015109650952668511389
757715081084944350828545874991294385756311566832456682799299
186153900925587171684049566399195915403421836453721202367860
865536474517565487931892564408527448919091819341166758356343
975888604634941311187524103842546793799920354691041193544311
321913606812965756858361177456465467486106198859141480579931
872536753124347033548263752708135310557081804964249858464614
797346759931594651478702506527108350878235065653233179773865
666618165239001766498848545605496130021577611525581339618402
706781490035025287682360782210739710233914687015973586858901
529701034778050329215401435959529868340465747175623219664051
540147795316746172620872730482063465246910995332737556109057
837845594546916022368768964142596016468964710634807410992854
648235308354013233292486403731800319520231747620653772616371
744536054972669060171117676104777497166689015216383897431171
418062222234571856794150729952620108620508478312747479190999
688993727522905367478502050003863003652621880067092667410480
602734199775666002942794109040006465428107445400761642952536
246026147618047174432288995328582839776218460096766926758127
030280651953545205317353680895458990218078314577589128020397
005363319382110009544324124419794919291620523442134639565384
078120941621483500115588361842116428399245402759071962153757
018706708373101224614136204892655566810946707638653608301584
761451258158856961003033708119705834445287466619889153466424
488791194071142394011598697079574594633717024326848486463201
898635282709231304708921568475820775303438768997870232343858
438112501171401326576932055491186015351955165462794117559396
794795881033393541328970252889353374810625787562036429427025
751212113733021381195139575641912268515596247620328203872634
206622734786822303652201965572932590506813484929229964724822
935978784272094557826732997585381853644237061735351765306039
680108789949050665449154457795216603855239801379810434056418
240339616249491045471210483943920094591464754242478599109690
004654137109163009678595156394733219093451183866996462278885
581735322132687663495805912376125120301098386784119572588779
920604126004986589502724713314676372220438839855834777011259
942469120830859566678753194246513144438997119596810593795753
215552420465941008141835112017419685343267234327186809962504
543247568870205534196919954530095264439844638434659883041826
293223929561261004588464424428501155155776593578037956502680
613072175867204854179715789640155427688109047589956460548836
298914022658002613415803948035797101900415154765501839175577
267789714879347737274752574389815870504070196821510121882608
804008455133279516284128067967896557016391706777984152914939
740315816789686544884131904636833217911505910781389826102627
197969682641117991865603899389541892848885175012250475477899
950854408398380072543146884298841261604268224882309778855649
576542401711451039392798029099760490442883219897675132053511
523054566646714379593191527268027821024154062979582882846635
562358098672563820056521551995179355106912771053855266192690
352608136771766643507121345398371135750097585440593955866173
782829712054469318226040167030853091165797311325951610174919
346825006328577700468698717725522652570842874573303985974423
063975183720997533905509588362364281449324746052242405197282
515378754196275932743627881928374025318566854504089392940104
056166686766440286821160729483030523646556095535107998718504
135212132153471377066768139621144389163240323574157377378790
883826761845875636102643518295181539245521172902298527851802
559847840717960790411447204147609176580430298450174686798127
758497173173328730528113496959166838787707231596833432250907
020401903050359589199466665203753027192376425255291034795034
381635772169811546432924560895115873201267542497571052089436
263950138296215221403362106542282187673958012128644278854749
192897695931576689198730517638869846150335459489854184955025
169061688841912287338552269997682260964500750450009611686612
917109318028235504255365399716605475390734891518965002744232
898118170924827361086380157600724060164954708233134936158243
512829905040540533399257707132101150371389869507671344794074
809784541632811040635080486339355523840573558086371876353026
186797172560815532871643611147487510703351291392359545295140
743794314490095080993287215323519599961675029753247593190993
801296864037978355355907135570836994731192353853105173666915
408731246723344070252500691802674772507895890344885667308148
729946480778649770936196938929089171822813400284555251391735
597845615035314460340944121151200173869726146678693373315434
100758751490829582275691935054218410644826495194380424054325
534596524837378531065797903797750503143647465142248476883132
347976267368985547494427794991656010852825761896437446465681
978931942207753682466111042767193648183636053410874897106686
631880502655592956812395968044929516661540980261078169168941
876435336344948290012592936684059137005952691493442186189174
214256107189684662633587441497697392156639276768772014515330
224185312530844272724577116150555051907627625001652216627479
625742442542054678576747819095948650057571101626484783374119
804162594081332722990589148642212796804298472535623720288783
005178853973790945526513514407313004986945340324598423693462
706024257943256366064059754947123909237245812615458252666730
470231935986652337885624422918827843644043462809488828871210
196864273637046163929748561678007977995969684336773035248304
747824066992827714006903166070995147315419191991145318254390
629457329868661352488650057478025197760744266079830029157303
052319905218571862854368757786091572692523257317166562527427
580846062017704643310121244340928131465976022136041622303116
775008596012847528925946334831240876674012817054306798526186
894989500491827500830499892647203498696536332621091983062149
509587722826081556670215569348463407977687952503820444232669
747926482989901693851155212468893587328987833626781936176402
368171460649518550878059663535469878820509476201635075709002
420149840096786784540535413005048240499664697855800262893182
651870871461390952145498799230043177950048956952928011269863
253364673717951936309439960917635456879900281451516974371751
833063223294219913213761450641139126983712897082939536083288
305025607272756354837420549785665989546908993855891844108560
511151035436747781077850057271818080966154270914301016151501
308652284223872161810904318316379604643152318443466979990486
533637531929596772608085345765227471404794197319222096029658
250093740824971437304008737698806879703804722348882581981902
564408684774976750899916415350216022396781635709763781402396
282505433280182879816004691033660241590450463733359748811999
866399561717108991180985119761648649923359432827427598338293
109980646160536024360404084837961907254216586940948668209239
614308381730362152064229783998253369802703993180402492881443
064961474760008765430557167269725911463199068882389300538006
156800773098441606135584370127757346370882207379292140954871
795694785441495173156182817634392957023471046008823063750987
752139122341954847119698230316954446804551792266926063132749
827252090632900327997293290682720464765036696976522767364541
903163988743304222632202132536817604416961205353217435276493
790187725226362688310787934519413382599636879502098503302147
230760337544234687164722379550779413030486540348895540021076
517163088475970409833130610951029414086557407107464040193734
771881533990204703674908435930908635477721056486191860385871
588202447613816039037853266018584256891410919446456616266775
371236599283248186573925142949855514151213675828842328595775
941268447903691266201530841804173769896375900254699945413165
934198562478071443497720199170266538071410725991064870989725
936224330070676047609769045634157657339554958844894809360407
715568874728845183810606903802652831827556039590538150724162
761504725248775957865078489454738909657331276385296266451700
445962632793463772115102854547231288003905840591849883381071
136607365753691842808465589898234921931520525747836385526620
540070356131026040514507932592579822740601219924939173512214
533670791350060748656165730185404921747716205167848650791357
333633425768598836125272025094401943067472866798344129301813
134429908823400665291538576377911095570800060014357995635181
159676472507566836772605235293977301634823575357287423664829
460477042916643840355884642237076011177482107962590118026554
886899518123947062595425458449134020340019644296537064308866
092526881154959629116616861203619531925326266227110814214985
613264646721195480114245513394638238590854091787866882694760
278185328315544556526593391248788563950464419602247518601140
523918754374252658168500305230187709615241165398064678544427
312446217949130650263106290340273726047994018192995445429725
637750717270565927177928553719554743385218230949270321834367
820638265534115716278860399015749520806544340946244663465325
358157481402247126061897306086055906508216306870963411975192
577431868367172213906309306101930318232666642062815512964768
531386101867292188934703934207224555679123957826024897837147
355682078267545214268731425225260179588975911623872080758052
722103132744475408331921513593452696139722056469924771828931
058839476917085142063155719270363634503952960436288508855516
000837197352638383899678918460032707368208323484710847170616
087919522738825234750638081160609084012422243147610356332894
060928243012546201380603260812194287684790719254624630905574
929878166127191654822964431726358752454860756302066765694235
534277461763554923181745615918566806168642871496412929056013
005391346956982949089100399125908829034879194336869694262066
294694851493147268892357161503240554226339167358310272857972
306199817586870049222741862907707950880933621534630384296752
560436960611019384272388310758777165359477868149903097876590
086958348004313717683295487175260471411306484727088724669716
458521877444210090009091618981941345630502895048457582216188
739744391883308550990856600854310279637524747626535303155868
451512028339664054749694634398628829195751038478153906834371
774071409562833755441356795542466460133566361730581171164606
271785407889849533432910031598567393230569342608537623098104
717182694093768675430183701555754082237153803783838334270237
953593440354945217396032709540771210733293650776646560371236
470710927258086789718118249379954047700836934888922096381428
156159561093181518370113510479017638359516814462767090345045
746099744450016691867566103588931348380051273641115730459920
595547112244390319647664276103816428591803748835436066329943
689973009092517760116204376141161668812817829238231122174585
023808073372720490888009518188957631410315744768433810045738
500852365206934071007895591654981303729294446230637128435798
480987196414308514687852503312898931950064572258228117548388
767106107317816928124248361379647569248207632135642735726160
982514244526251595251487527380563315096405255265977692207780
664433810556244353813625894180978801567737895131031315736113
602604789076194559182028936577011641688170364424269428305745
747156749439157359335376311483024666875472756665305981974682
234657869997229179241615604355766518338216705915786779931183
582018985573034488368193441830598702188050225919281804777522
388440716789478041470141465107358045202149919798081209569219
562263231374187097973132087086455223674041618559079381674565
823435303728330950372902242980276845155952865692318979800038
306137873243454650058272271232503142071248810029069722631112
906762908095114575806027080609280150440613944635064306974278
546947745987682100444145343803375971738477723205206530103786
132641882358603656905477334307091175915258250302941073891444
181837877949061313753679465489337526032290627763198333797681
664172108314055186413330222478711851181703659836596049396457
149168600565677136053319242318526216676022207336884484440923
447094856802790589419182996946772445626944330824124384616040
828400642486707258366101143340421447368345363849654470106782
731316953843591912044028394954195687445367645987548872617068
716310959131580160972238204977257730745456297912790617753166
325285720585876637675428291793354992367821200860190436942895
610230173174315035220466567508849159302592661881658100870165
849945649558685562820874724831835151633918929264655888059360
127515183823548589342616522308669731451141203565991693410307
697477445194704383673960007657862824547206461738080460290363
914449385901242238017337703815467529764559651849267603930017
194304251179404567986211463013840237109934724345579473004892
982540268082162152234656027425848659568707451035279429163340
591502507599239861122434031205699978051622387877223039635970
913285683048616036212757956160132856186638814600472220058001
758028227927216784272064996695684090575259077488610549380611
695429356907737779282108415973746961314329180851044695397348
506759050366239172210873233316990960336377170547472502694173
298289040023937287954938654046382859674221631820153013962973
439847958862863293474665069028406671901808126553997367591679
975901086748392006287788853110278169508754574038460759461691
958461065596332728348560957030557250249441633706657315023712
684358198415410315440100843038063144218377675034981340816932
520124081345228597462671517715222306374135925574751353516066
910835944399969231589815673203302712928424121965193630373440
798120465679532298635737458903165400701647220498944562905039
587378891268056551646427446017473817529631345873939048456041
420342646556042211223913463102316129083644698890124728519277
858919522877363744043265926467223998218645279766482667307016
880272205233860037284290315582845459385434909944942075091110
853213874482321615100780892251628512327572435510199903819599
335003264144605347035729307391257848175798746835342962974965
254542686423494927033639942751935424000197312509888241960009
576625721762186047457376957764958220179625839237639171785579
946892249675017925191521821962465357557056422822039954668264
832982299616721708015680108079977712651715627429576366695966
198350743566713221838335850953666580660559714837677386692255
160346364438626997729575065846892959980916894998189858852953
787448951952709776626268417708859028432167635213263083881276
633536331900413433284434763006798202371693365365288058015639
036056272275218727245476425884099521648255445366208381178911
772522568261147801424289697096712196750209442122627943707332
870341064631210055737672745027163897523411142628782873675835
881905674216306152341678947605687927715478971432622204106958
794718643543994073863994898683616891937783664832713736365467
690117376024664308228536249471260517329377724727679763586580
601939628771806067912242681392287213406169488202950683165458
970762366830255616755947749871518342698920895218264471051491
141944119227701097761664585006896384942616559347311296106428
237904821605621009426507617383808247903051099879071961185283
255678747294290715104146894810491675103529589724238180228815
127658225719070553765245528551159863642124428417625623013953
866997030894364590760068493804087521085415985127807033320777
986563590796846219153494458767717006377857317121103651748637
163409838562654155557329266461640227979119597524852530037674
177405612570030362581170483838539120727319184506471366912257
641521376989626094035180414743205360036923417903544073570305
831474162345284018894080898312519130774182333898188031633915
956595454340577778433168116255189806040918301890751217019298
362289709959898340548496228428939846984793866861429332454398
359263703669935518423166161524450598057674576533555233871567
821146668999684522704295458971092216365257396595028964563776
603898803794151791786791067519900996613920623873231878675842
054427939636675910412682184337501574306904596794704668560235
828391975997528586538433818912004285378754930276897216819911
334069728225553530004474395883007979973651845913143794649408
627214966971910035939997473526276412612599535090260954004866
939895589948742137959080289319691484582687312371018022977530
119068428044078093815659808169461167937442566324465679960636
375154630483311272223181233837177980043973108740264753658257
565735105997831426483187961984376549587780368526175183539184
492048819862978632974313694851178057929863645219323248133939
309075456636803851363061971803395797952253950869743254650265
912358504928302883293448928459137362162485252887744289185110
409374633359066023323971192281445073558837332405781486266220
748621551337503677558549413867835292827310900382311685537452
090109510117479666300333035253414323002428824805139663144663
265608158204521688392231202567106538845950322400232045363389
552153991901103521736272090956550084648660536897549847899587
559610316769658716128195191966889332664120378475041708175227
373527098934371716764232995693569716621378273613889953051571
182296089639405538043193939845397086441865429165585316869753
705276070106148802570078538715083577948095231315274773571171
364335641324297420813726689614910956421480356779227056662583
428977340771871064986615044747872616424997667148138305394798
495893806420288666795194348275016819202359163324709918594252
039281808395302043497991936185338020140707248162730431341898
594250385840436599328165194149737728672958958288190749004033
159343607618960966949480006719437142405810532751772195247434
498341419197991817990986463158324602151657553175415619894069
828931574585184278339058102941160049869930775142851302128620
253950873238877935740978128818700082994483147667818364465651
002446782744569559184576806870497804482410579971077157757909
352580382422737761243690870987518914904990422556804146313130
924010104936824144925342799220134638053834236964376742886259
514014617820181073410056546670823685431281633904967655878990
148747797247920250222721816940515904217089210428755218865830
860845270842392865259753614629003778016700165467168160534329
290757303146656248580963955008002334767618706808652687872278
317742021406898070341050620023527363226729196403409357122562
365949643207692805816551442864320495525683854307925429990935
319932943296601822078793312232322592827655604876339998847842
645173189036587975649820760747827025886140997605078803670673
226819247351364635675861121295307464477714942334386787670582
445229660579700713445898759412665460941421144754000721179060
745833068686623130915578000596652273618353634043999144529496
072837900733824997602063044880606457489274054773069397133700
796274613553444251474542365466275225262486991607711113156972
539294375673221575870495241723242820655532280886867015368148
291173854273579715415794368949106375974915152451009698657382
565489958521674726054046834233861076082360578294194800933437
004686656825857982732387515830256672015260468436141265295651
989429118488798681908827733914728206379451226029451570736710
563772002342781180262150269179040048800180890184731175119942
546059441677331577795173544449096575213102630683604714033144
231429807789561705125693005180428747236843553640276439277790
863896656639016677662567857535423994742791944254466464331555
413826554338848777885997206367966069232760173385884376314414
811356169303046842001743406139522007240365881279824914326173
161781389497095503836947959461797982925774099217192278322300
638738499613843439846850223478043873378447092870389053642055
747483628461680936365097379090020411852583552520157523928082
646255578565819022695837634534266342094621442667245398717104
772148212815760727530517333096345590932366452897801917513298
774795292909959806979014851583954044428398838179751124535554
842612678421779772826898973500795450583427372693728838690212
528484337091747960320747955408091149186620868718489955044521
061615543708329950285490365961736272655286808132479310668685
585740166802240822799243339436093622339032149935726250748061
740917363606236546445847638464786952054771953338420340399024
476105601061277754647146417741262554851983014462740553860185
570835998154489128686348072071006178705966936521867480594356
998585969955408932921950726933755023582156142499453823478113
831659166268310306519473023341938416407682369935766872346221
964132251607626116197603470884404647308317268261127772361338
193849060653440404390490986412690347926350394353183674105176
256570479706447800468432306943024174902973118195113293574685
455048471107874290549987060037398311376154480818906762075342
452699344375571944666545352408828726753775919707452628632284
021962955724793298713285247999463893892494328691777019012891
422018874776048493985547116852481055999157444155150743121440
612033376286953379243954715539421312102195443055674837042590
755300495066499480261479452473901280284264668922945566495862
130811891350027965491034480615017040726801006794892685536094
499037392838352062799282018157642705496299740190083749344495
060075436552575890554655240210341286212480900316294197587619
594195659255673287423785611266974177136710442482191667149961
172890394439366534029422651457568290749040215340102692396497
727590472957332002798281606213052313065873151307691383231719
362666446550229073501734765629303331852094929847522746253456
425670225469578648481997751332639322157947821249330705110736
747491801634566788881078210115182631487875513802710137986875
129937513330384388563141517590892898695619756112302531087505
718896253576322583427576334842101666810988451414146931171931
427202800722344994199900396494824545752070492209162061422291
279532268823904649823908159296111100375699952925125067368823
385264821389698638405243704940215218754782516334708243030352
103692784976251731782586086221561451916557347894001955870478
474165884736480386599511965140954261502661514765122082024581
601080121827598257747765239385915916506744984614916116515382
126672692746129053375316305565444079342787655026730121457832
488594873689907351216611839787734271587287091231138347248514
603566138218801484056071607465244111884180073406789858715927
398245214732831721462190733049206081744091412538891808796853
896062786011819309948924081170235041355412682386374434120926
778172979069471475901826482476111241455642393773222453866599
286155147534277337068334417307315080544013889408408725319759
553889761398640016563990693460067078050105856719663679616714
009703153513238697289900174986294888336238985863212717657133
014207133017999232638198209404299337779034526166589257793139
540514536973042946207948803314109924990711324169450424139126
539727407898495307373036413489368806034000964063154070182028
924466731505973632131192623117914279494489728147726403832102
172071801756160102511117902216370347629757223343578886353703
053500835767918012065301666831678026987386075542374829854824
636098160895767042190314568494296728664636230510177313226857
923283216481892173294155315138698878183723227136401175588133
252429413534869938465813717585761433095214761755170834243243
417477957922633866345495943873680783956991198705938808550083
750798405112665897301814932106195076900758751983686152616408
725259482012699192391672227371843038526310726600004736787247
491582860169443992004157110270608150727014761967997149014163
927428288957842439800149798565813030574062002855409738268781
989115895548758648664570923172182587034296050820341593880600
656184573508180403234775008421410057457734280298540404955552
921598640493324648104077307661169160558680485730260646776425
850330183617430641332388770799969864137227552631764966288246
790109453111712024389032341025993751158465191767513807757544
830795306492508600283562969704501613793569626675977592343616
636937503536869945455039287444994032832812890556053009141644
660869124725602145538124828530761355614961844436492301429093
828937321531281879754113921941560663162278483615214066897266
102712371577950306213291600198880636912764741656706748549079
534276233825394399002249897288366026392051870479060158408430
291478730224665137114439541825344126900333118191426807073515
928418041510055519914656493487279696935199296311719582126262
723645800970809916675282036581869911194836586610275837586332
299322554147747921042132416684826495311182652735100803165995
888881480994573729378568141143802152387670645506323306723393
955196426039744382987482232266203635286130254379660094310450
015860485402703678971193469557998918911230223338160230223627
772608484629618955073085069806150028143642533666631143332164
521388255734632936687095670843225256433389599781240216418994
697834832037601161391385549993399078665230586033206064194929
893101242308110580016974597503851688711203774763157731183136
000274250272245157090630449636923093838232917507646968400355
642550379710689199981231960253373367743797068771381474755219
014292858678172404424804932375033095700292912663031697058740
921445647202271079648477865731066083217309376803382174215644
660219033520398153161893578708356160330225516215510717946062
189267433564196008366348383589670340911551308782013872349471
432140045051394142899835057603879934335567762802334656585435
121936189687683143986673572604086951113664988122995780161888
283412400412614225147518455250250264089682366494640117780377
679915718014638655473326527856941800550136343395350287083622
060512183941851623915370979076808490967419428906113497996103
467207735495959386886242798641143792843562057595550014430805
126766443218368832143458370854908224001458574822860685959350
265740575093920313588172244216495541688978555826519804624552
789834328957841696889075623746728104480301852421770613653323
607385622816666459765407684471596393078209101709076337791771
148520549336793686843083240412678922092993041189050175648491
749945239377067452457801917184167954182555437793029924927789
241627725778814797477044600542366934615713520841742821184735
365236757370235279145983764571225764612260562812785216958089
280898839459440616534052193251484330610532270023113368037843
337738972488130787432561495274424358475301115034510373768822
383757380428200735858693804433152925312996102509611376167018
756852592120892913135447319630844006683515516091392569291217
578437917900480884802302930439263092134276860122655863045691
313356097815677609871180923844065635313618267692376161338923
780297272073624396723985414448075728681343676800057382396361
079622314042949072805855144477133868231449954792933813125997
199689407223384740454259231663978160820939926974467632392137
077399189985330148381462236429949390207328507209804090530005
916009164171017560540981430190644437990583127782662576228810
810441470409770824807790516822585723573266523441495616900798
552084884188602735278086121804941806001794114711041068870373
867437814716123614195047405652104100226898785852547068903165
709467713182211320550504657970186933776927825714524883721339
461398785978632004801179281454685909653261661606840316007790
158494684022434416393831361874227541771217033615116378235905
968516888056130483854208750512693314417170588051727812791756
405328292942735797182336084278467629232498031816982865416613
287390907411673461236710905923615511386044724637872124461258
040693172476915221921740909688020900880153563347177566439212
573399316533032442589985259896672474412650360841648416072448
212598055075485123231333130062149004270854273598591304130691
827925858450944015071921760479427404774025331430545136771031
194754452132173222587555048979926746854152953887144369639940
639109926701821953989068518675586857443446921379209459068367
792952824679543730226347249535946630023599899024829985382614
039541081242739353020757512877427399282486692128563724006918
485977112648035237602546971430931663653971851462386542167142
923619164740217254778723896404314536419054110151437177379775
246363274161926999046159589579394062298604148930253567863350
352638206982148700357806110155221022448663324718436703550232
667274978773047021616501971193744250562963991655936959355764
000523636044514114891615514777630187630213606882529627446023
807752318964689404303318214865563701469247642739540190940358
443725191535213455761069804646973942451179799904875495142201
004309023571363689261949376360267364587249290016267559708379
799564748735453168653190017642722275103944609964143932267253
210866604791259893835192669449755356809693196264201404278836
570261039045610515161179201869890067302708238410328021348745
672006283974482871329822395757910542081928630817663198704828
738863906992246184832399290268539249981236709142161348878150
123409338799977609743361575091099258546847592308572536861360
535676214692942426432390662670860284616337605157359905086980
031423973536892843529495809943446541431618980645148084929269
574941290336337341048094357940732126601245079661378944220848
584053644602161651788556896930268518895083247679330040485168
893441112583439659042221115273627627867236666584575755958540
948624826169448020179174822308583500786225521635932512576838
292497809043110204870897571503333096365157680450196602521552
708035210384817616700444374057213129425282098954545627634435
357574167363898010831057993169791791671827114583743522202638
777180525029079164541479117361625315584076849558328819029356
420121963368485408086592809513150501260291956257603293251284
725046988190814647532434236386386024794392101519323510139011
778999748352718646934602455424702837530003372540391008599765
098764283280290844566202167836226727229273778021365240402881
721701249097489945443082686177223938525088376074974219594265
521730173335585138940745734814416151138084535803974027779507
205189348717072295542768365582670676631391197221181152846650
222338349090667655416833690795940940457647294090135435640927
796937984206573889148199022539902231591338814585148722512656
092757679587375920701391502921651372085113719752273436545841
162206628166025633363207444991851146917445506229714608657873
631358538902366255728542451601808048716782368888557532506625
426236770260421583516017485198188546086003659760674323334641
047199102756235864534174863172655639132060640775477943967138
365387737761082830001993735976037046724573788096793989449379
582960291074690160945128845655007145809188787954264182014536
965996284268688236349587927700702529896099679897594195573525
391423778244330274670828200872260205341529273584758293752248
737793789913676464215372784355398624401585648869210164478166
160296211357005663834799033404962387594109288677892027007750
495151140578256529501502448496820474437971087294310854168454
051301631090226711295195914052082754686641813730583793323615
059914204525588021355847475151626781530946554124052409166385
755129889483479742332285450414052735423507033598496459369953
495969855424497824958692917918241506805300255337041277870347
644624432920590683290188669240022239191871460317539966687747
796012179068862331100290866830543178700935506694438913191333
358636803744753066450241843713603085228858212172023127416700
974035143153213180397803368022815422349018373749411797325447
859415796210437878707215481409172516361541516338138891258851
792423772722960349730553384094288991891916118624958056007357
052722787494032125064542620630446947080427794597381714681039
519282155068807913670121010994422073702461368719603149116237
096793935463639644813902571176805779975175129897966707329267
488643009739881487378076736379288676778117052053436770573156
689589918153082576160659184376050505170424209323135872481661
868382102667997098296643622472364489864897685710017364354733
695561934763859818775685591237623258084934157057086345073344
397660478038667846171152032511552823716146920063471357038337
722987732136502886886885943405120579838693700278331236542745
053228346266978644692078094405213852865338462797074801787247
798846114601507761711626180078155791547230521475994305800665
204271011712567418586027418880137793127993815372769261211406
681015652144190356733392611669714045381201004081176012327051
316374315448757176876157555491623660176288022060106865552414
161931431267153558715486674789939868551087357626100692302135
958083814529064221779298774878416151634949730970079436830508
095562126459279533369063193659441326111794425660243306461931
200295312361934803450450300431509679858811189695053733567108
633688694466556411266228792181211412142516734813647244902127
525255564762324850563839139163076097636499028893058805340663
135247099699336256810236039226404358878755072331988841759052
121139037660927265840902387355341851642644486524780576382616
002385828069314892223145775878379156490222759069934648162473
439973320601305879606813637815296461596326069874496110536838
420310536418367537359417637395598808859118892011487154546092
473561351597999299972229804170711225699631094594509776556640
997272282401529366309489106796329673550583041225860805074041
091667853956926123449910281975956395571175301182348030418102
908971965527824577028308532173374159393859585320364559056422
971667990032228408125956903288692829126013926758785828476559
907582801661112006314541131514410887576708185489428773761899
153766450516427998545107740077194639804626507777661405352483
109049789985951087311262061301875710864373574470836621537747
097266018865621068151632800090808619855430359794847986978946
643402702929089914343222392033348710826196869893461117716056
191068122601587441083309307037750687697748584032413247464376
308788966615197255618037147259002955071842424540512924672903
979153253599900555733460011169355702022572244277295026384053
830943399938338801883955382154037144739446515251235460352674
238225414832824899013402305455081139023676803864972389992425
780031580372555541017846186347869064604586582603607230695257
611318413422527478646485236332475910267056246635080255305814
220155228205098919781842042502825952188009884623182851244839
305945516200545590777612198129795404015065398534157905362910
177793977695789208451097926538290562673640263670315195765049
334487951376626219223718564299915082889808090418918101545081
314503438573403257954970781938528569992623883522152081447894
062688993608523982753717449090376990414555526024919012634143
132737382707595039088253122353687638981418256496556329451870
963748407436066991255002608042416056253359185623095537656686
612402787588310102149528460080480502804525406369128501059991
242127050813319497591714676226730504422507591529025174277463
649455505232518632241138840619125701291788138418156691823721
540089360347510144855425469893783423960646081366682975001937
911506170945268098478515286212317137789741749208754106455695
950896796979498067977096168305794167431051925448632735888511
843659714358334875602740540016557117830912611311731416906660
606761379769012314109967201312373032970767898874009931730968
738012674053892361223037077972702519134085039010173992487735
240888104080774992441263534641318185879248076055326812288158
430747132676828309720314904986888445618797601546823371547841
542974223016650475939331213225651018917536856633813973683633
612601090841959021558211181667741384396920587051507425485274
481015454107935951359665363004918876952367757914731918422580
680253981841892988894303822476618640585659185994309132457588
658704465309533266853226132120982583918053836081414479132031
969927603719476019128667430861521724304985280638012983425537
948628782475885082060938921466869372988119156011563370124867
540420591146493088821905024885764575208336392149944193717026
857622225107416623090166586706771456886279334315351350568821
616511280731852933312407091234383250230234116950174550236050
547582409317565770160488457701776218318461556797842754108849
950161091272081791353240678426716179201342890286158327730479
483097170553748510938041809149175024543343221744592413303792
838169433097501291854459692338873328861614423810011275582862
325962857264812153834890069851150348536954446154216128324170
053358318052008291572290469636555317815239846872545130635050
698498100620551484402076953932415509676268088760357246391395
527822224643912259265192128844696110746358614825282001734895
753395425501947544264314890323337392676340911552718976842988
778361734661353538850765632710781431243501896510923845366023
694027606064211938422766575521066367187960321752718440465156
042728986956020699701290636784716165479306886830584650808288
661411197913882289811249826143455940896181350922685761147460
940614793724000884215353586205278012501427005527446835915184
037330937358049434248394046750570834792794833813327623793784
462920932399941759337491789978648495814881886514916930245151
283557981811234490082716864454830654663397525607961593583082
140002195161134233705835911154521729372166406170813160207821
334126035685201316134513687160098037871255676614392314645808
565208403974421735274481374121527747520225924456152036560826
889019391395799184410997158831278002089827593589810648211793
615795183793702674145140090283306446620928054983916926106897
515108396313211712851325743496451068147969478261970148320439
220614010952345320926931176229813942204430811731739433886796
573913576437764281935362146783743613616159116792657870013774
812784851004144784541646456849660669913950952452794991476944
103161257577686371363464447700678713106683241787155628177912
233907784127518419316118815588722967674960575205319259484767
939748641412887947564713304954355504479027712869009564335791
340512737557039180682234471816793932912144844955389772869660
103784152039066289078121824014129936859046514651920919860534
778857684269653845944570016975842253124126803141845626872258
113204005643341352430210273921378841525047570453387800246737
857147002108731469325455792313475724364054444813209326658298
685065912557174556832883144032279804927410440392176143840575
075028860842353696671519166851042800174897177481121678416085
445440019044924229433366633834768443807262430731901936357106
744736341369846732852260557012645012334836741213572183014684
807124185662574285220890910458372738622730078156666891425073
345637325956725335431617158653333984332172368812600380902058
571993085557310050877153373744646521187448174886871065231119
869111405850349223915675546214246755049867671026492617651011
076687659625881003916394839781198661558519621648769593639890
450038325804105442059548285995523906575810801793680708083051
899646854083641275290518281374487876963954830638508975614642
187488927129489039802562304681217514550233025408607611585932
160346524076392359369994918047078049676448688998090212373578
045704038082077035738758852597604243460885107519933447011274
178787884567465664047190161963354677071409059082695422519640
944631954765865303210472380462524997191069011045622757922092
690413275369963414576879524224456397301831129145115132275784
132037622586245822478469666978594791498161052262878694413637
368312510831068289876612378269750634304726327845371902444797
097501739683121449335729079164877991508916327801885250455848
878272237670526381180379247783554001811745295774733971401235
201145990198475335843486129709292852942413986550752250780891
935210417396349342860487134237042957275786254936591780540165
253633041069203370469109309758878293829129644789061320006309
656074788208212214097847230168060083581233695705145465018129
269436457835781560850330339246603955379763083613728949867884
285113985361559335278210374073307681843304089362446057670609
618829452917136294096759250763134863660601134611598043414745
070551149071664063568873902069027945343823693053113344090138
139284916350748444907682838668747666361930341237624838017584
046785121069829060519611235718881115072360730315850662257456
636674072066899906132062779399411280575979833287879214418872
549854301454666294507967070768813502223058056222594298309688
773285678897149462388827218464761815304584439096724823234825
958796369890845666479575420019599191924070761582300232897743
974811269047654625687368435222906321788922764328936053594790
304681111413058634824456648915921138225886788097256435164640
436432841607624776611434988031979223053788967114805896806159
427918964740195498946623296216256726473901581869295676560144
424850182171330052799555131253984991993390708313803021407255
675302260003356571593428318265090897935086969895054263584304
676514566899762798960629592511976367290776256786276946994728
060609429031491749359051152323569871539712786671807757867191
038036899144538148456268260400345679824868984781113832805494
049051976800832029963175704301148508738404859185015726439218
741459246461740473527525050678399227312160011716033860471071
001523563115973471115319819871061610985037575896557672890406
038716811431308417289371081741276458120611905414595537885320
036661526492361003015704462723177778864980670072359888952874
748137219017507470000557110817893035489501792455206732900381
881406868624795927220559162790229260059210771051044810339287
899128682070544897997731969557437452970819546394243166905008
398439899303679065554159609932486782247542436175894437179140
378716816618909390024386203861000136219366728087241429110808
029189609312752620266788190208559570811185383616612884872952
787514320295639329591050834968702906069283844152257941976482
499631847941481466089828172569048418432606194625427669368895
354073236342830218969494776612607834632849031512806150100953
916453061455423492339380621400777925633761937305202569931909
978940439084744359697205206599901782853767626568355862545269
745526099102457661961403753785959450636322709512248924193181
372814166842701309605073457865904790424385208650815449135013
649169863904812566661084370229473026672149916484961074680326
158335258035285827579903858409166761887719953988868043199165
086688778170143966317681559226201699139661315373802129416000
690694753343167780263220722626588184275721605546143967733625
846299738507730775147383331510146839529641139732967245793354
039013610739524568624300809672046099554570897489304875389795
554444379130379042234603776872923600138656959395230076809137
776884778974629969948994901614186613155220085667369577082272
033893665959066635059433004036376259118919569156162612270478
869651035606274842310060547209143706947166108027737984857654
348124982244423582832981354364512409222089664398720199794561
903039732725461782313636337592762265630156581354557831973041
933926900828295271825213885512658303763047749062599551492594
310530747890104300987658081650814486260797512963332667525927
235161179183677712893105314447166883518292051434360929249319
118024936605179148533042104389977301926768608534776814950229
928093806584000731176789549128609811231130700253560034789860
065380508453257243155365442206766135233740821130783436032694
001592695845958829784564946227130085559429334452072700771820
639888740474218669770934964775817368358019316832211136554739
228818427137384369052663860766245128429936843508261288136735
853629387379236992883704790048472224037091988591255634113084
945706759903200275163251392669424948569232090459689777567676
268422476812003327957705939461318525235645629180590529597479
126616288238142982462265414106724648721617435131739769712222
801010066817878677611982596153764364182857348108808998857157
027972227473475024843902260788044807572480770162106467016696
510020265437126004664193554616583894595014350216089018570355
817366182343749162266907731180012118829973731989100606096684
119326607516545274182945954118927726419254610824635193164778
383707829521838964537623630485804277441790716914635654620121
512541866488539616154205515237500042679425341776459082151367
525847977446511475043846059632582046880966779570904464588467
384748163804563518818321038659479820437633473838901775971423
622305777639554101129452348809834147664555934220940205973345
233795630944144669822245702636711949328665398949134422551774
640273259672299358133311083171180723404432681373723120966905
241185673489739223415275070795413745346038650678669339623653
555647910250852928429422771059305666062515229092414805708097
115978345835117316820412964596707063330356927182149629227207
325012695521617264982189579090886508538249084890442175553094
683205563631643189391762626993103428948518439253967092241256
593307910236548529416213220025119379527248034013313524701418
219561841905576103019019952164745973440121160123923567930782
319077028841581460564729148174510538806010978750592553715235
611229018128471013791721512466742850006181827127612502524187
617748599408452149272790256700592585443102770463691109880055
431245722968383698047086404170601096696223187706539527578387
445422912996662301640805476970582141712863632965013041650127
815639779963195741262763401113013508272177228712916400223723
023480903148534367701654495938075063428529305313112796594526
665196042635040645486254338377220942848254353682318618298271
318248988449826028570569069904579099814464919365456325949657
004468901104992393921808815562619183440436226496550644984852
161249844237592844364261200425662860215780114046787966233922
819080457762410907648708740615707048665839814484585580327799
732792914319578911037353001987311048689565628191736203670303
917971064630990628548370283611848667221945762177503451177011
045800129125592546268053742772737886372678301656835109233228
064990845917962030569156680618082658692392056189542163198600
479396113395322639599974952679880107457646653837740043746369
513368567136255318405463847519164673794874327091662009805771
710347557533310270270631739561244841374578273437633010185343
849745023626573319174244656778749966500093870644188673349109
987792600534086244283345048690733827934842530569873746949733
336426719196899284953456104571933866522247153668114566659695
973507597218841669876732164933189896718297865797461221657392
240485690022532416036780532999092543896016990166418903884354
837564805601262883040942132130020616454082198613809946272121
432723445780681992582320285139823711892654123446072359717477
790717204152318157519479352745644298463088884638538106862171
527453161230316570584897431620983140132630669989663288853268
214520408311073803205278466927998400313787899652563512688536
843555962059805727895175449869421932697213320528637457798348
731938889957463425204821333755258457105661958693203156329945
150251919455969123143757999113830165611718550881665875675118
433814576106036514285842787219023259810783459397073822514711
187831154087577756002066412456229323911660673338648036708695
374924489806800021766667482742692596868643373191654871775010
634360830737628161398410739241003719675483383805436988031098
392214026051429759122115914850593877067906870135102986220750
228772112334562442102471516394125125895433778849283423636112
447382281450459682145225355003596832533748918627867835944397
904159804399212488984866079504501170116909251938315560944170
539790060029131502425384828278282622330415137092950219219650
837471469784580555061591453950643731640117331780774149755711
673303463200840895406654169466574673578548313377013362894890
439767002586300254063526400660163171288392030557635898949241
282702248937384890676438533993187860801922310832884745981641
770126408907855177783013161616204979277967052184721273032797
073822386058198674466861099438304996043740732319578447325485
741623973885201620238478425616351259716178310685015629913555
987475884815101481549093738093339407445570084209015590385344
496212836831368737516678051308259459977125746793978149195364
287432112242157985158449166936255156937091685525264472078652
797146647676032847133298550194568977275898345058600431682265
863117660623720172100792221641018829933080840938401421375969
718597689704275904150094659525276348762813586711735236496412
105885493449664589865182654563438285115913763156951989523026
288179495997154522125066746117439488443331265943228671096528
110950169302835149652408285012019083107867806706185114574097
078756311761074642883559391598542167311515309694875837895597
958613264956981720528429103817272121313868156552442810987116
886274396802188558151536753121837411997291947132546519914418
850067203648197594416795088748793441675959836196001099483874
470907910409978597465611245985197215755813462854618972861502
077437452953953692965544901295309728896376771335384242971539
417954717909558012013421017515093149166469905236635023302408
721865472762963906572334145500590391389025369931715591717982
306516267974471185795150657386850408822993480444554985059782
329789861702949841837625525875745530311299191434110941308823
811444306884306265530560165880140856102332421030021846058858
695441850297746308585849613003723819032516222557072997571072
730606607291692297803364704884095871122804518851190871858829
951433153412854929717384976852313627607686849478036494829990
447571577114108095805814120895605947166862629003614560262533
486328498681603946337243666711296446029291574618111778916969
583994708095478886350328112962689923111009988931781531394668
188202836836337382228141497400691794219288881713911628391029
568491823335893081336013148874836646422438177608100773918339
374934693364474815056493364932315723530610938579683990215338
144912692535076821109873835219750773665347549943174058056309
914321821254733628135948831768148919430653042602977388549297
457056944878307794587886506297089549984376018169403105690958
714138680484635985368403410594834178843896317995646881579193
717465670504744152802771254156940136586209776073563283296656
413581702808801354632610489276873182991795037994444632815859
518138014471681728499679306181417713191209923628292261254323
607122627032457263794686353339175873744655200600881997529401
757242129972354206963042785795060891111341653489343114917531
495353006741974497901723518167156875416348494949128900173937
745143192838243118326326507953037117780618585115350880999820
048276180830720964963647694306617254918614370097138756794021
869671014854030747156109135893316560016725212654250289861225
930648410589884712964923094121514456394788999932714587596955
573709085515064800232147644303723246614711155257858307102493
689881456256878683474551889338518179166757905421042103634931
625787047654312679066121664414228501744627847713274059557960
064834328882786483704345606696645689974691037398771289159331
327126624750558225863492842771835583164159366771221853764237
622210477933895637872290250954301418225718033130014811337773
694150848886750189315699484983893605266681801278391200580143
159644191054666323681014820779935652305649042071136419220017
718910793524323432276178771256825112648133297435492656868274
871598665494304164846822059392167335948505784962280793242264
981270527139840772099570723622700924506766568006914996655573
786641187707976775486702878643181794152179617831065503028715
727228225081201706071338033964184121125385624892013001078246
216513698951106461113356244383818536627356378343692127935470
923011965591491580056170725851850316728937041193637478062582
429825072646480182152343026808148697816482434935345685584369
637838415383805118440604369687166641651403612972999291263084
281214915246987742933230521499998182904611947167672750374222
136718661465404253446314166064987149900100066004154486843735
220848305949595318287228052082867630036109173450863213303364
728958417658875534522793848029772448571181557489356131152492
677200636219836998066415954938868383641189143044376771549802
654495906173826559117854599937851086144601496764555010365397
125113858350508511244251777292381439623304372403603260318144
299136575024601278751411794490130580345219999270114807171284
777030125499488684186757297518921429565251248694398372904741
036312189912421733955068877864313075002482336183273872969737
659882005389590293548605497980232040047223687355741185813273
433797893158203941287898972897329881255351450764153536051946
211221700067632161119584102925256853656181313878408647714709
972455301317076171216318660029146450137858785480209624470377
137358772008673805410814004231141852580329326739632459691404
483466572204288067928061602988404340053653400970658169463609
666091111096878975180132522447824695791325189212265305608586
654111537358491279025465436902086941987112558845372906322442
322228713912201224876997683714764559852673922590499788551425
004758526029792930615991344489834197358331607010751645230131
079662038257927853312516176078998463010349349698149426105536
783636602256121376708142109137353178068242017573747028718931
020760695335572170435753517746157352483843210157139981379859
660712966443831479129635927542962712943614268592213899305498
064539914458869247276759854427152778844383676014991289735825
996186972975658897874108218942233734454737522769319922263597
352072299838736848434917684119102024662747957956434961501265
743384575863883473583224253532814204782693447312997118934635
450299468174712817929816743964452495665553231164992067716366
458031820584962613223465260617541353244470200766180741891404
015814856000103011999410959549232143440606763476971308951338
917105050385633650354516643177448964006173886176119362267689
057695569391870770394230494003844062261444957251663101708064
292334517042242667960707540402855118239836153138375143249305
639838187799559494254519675655918196869088528343488605082852
964243757871292943936617736283013659587272308096946839893867
636622645679113297746981267522659562100931832208175469477887
875535618833508387024829534607859702360986565637672275570449
525873987181259344190378527557133340984245012725859669243431
768901896614540445367904713629423815612765682424786473617667
177064700243111971109000747406594565031537504417798219230632
370087203921208549956968106137918902996117893675214602238690
566548138285828044953753016092142219594063878707478799119492
089837409178853441752306471503027839797986451733662532951177
510555901416045987333818688797785881729197660451635335355604
764842052088881172283199004450428448685233833453010553392963
730803973823060471410452547009489940760121524760281996384634
355485293237716141086959195078687327607540008522006503187123
927285783580701076254276965535596478945016601381629517790853
113981109283158321693156386745974744958438528270165824619209
221952913432349677934558561314020776599614254646328867735689
178557683516960839286418883009488332470044795831693153383238
237787634442632345630167951367104751046966900121777712806552
245368937187145156739473344044728045095943309068366711065595
333860293800099994901064276985962326040186373357284667953122
968315635814542089054065122641916201550450043056213699185094
103460960103054381669479596458580442519490511073338767994673
447171861564772381173703565491762870758945603551919560396230
115786632375023472505446107397940247518441555817808796282223
197269298451668330691950507999335725916567555729458596218205
265047335371235162366277047933328932213614185878597277168568
272530373483689191184719713375308844677794327485714882782160
884476570004140349992137679420962756088308150943803070566602
276467811753336102818780071021979442877731314638785781720566
140902304149992324826898247722210985218975814087976348614676
360636867461196662034730460891727724004595305137693837538154
348698110199065170696177405221824742265765213815274061269901
270688087538640866990146174089054098187767188007612415196706
415211765308432554426101753634828119683749339582574254124463
424723358636077798096019974518775884545964589595677955886909
840476825925347784993045788312854174707905979590943162772232
784457891869421492945154017421462324030084190797529678244596
918350947420212361794030904863496053405493129991949608795795
258697717023668003386250576493808874099400958994810939798323
110883876923649022149911112087063920289249069843533315272799
133098633545432497144137805913224081496015648567984396646478
028040905758088919025423660677450041341579431211250127523225
014806723297965223048849375116608497611641277739531130204156
684826553141134899324374789026893517390404329485161065978583
225316820420283499364159598019734388988302099415215228861117
512668617305195624936718005384563785512917184841784159479743
558061785668075849108018580569556799018519839766069335822477
913650456270576673517096155049333839045261240439551744913688
511598745434093204010221898270753921240324104242445157005296
837881574946844150801113861256116410247719090305004024066227
894560706151210826614609866204042501058397809819201972675901
074992488496613944118415973461038240117855673908056648332103
907386708329869107809349582888870711065155965122254292915421
292310807115972327579751085991139807684473263942641945206313
821786226099916008675244626545702896906719228228304516911136
365277451797584214710221909990625737338347272649867824440104
899850763163066805026711594463629352512026942481085453060281
062726423653825077334057547570170436703959646771595926102943
831307489724550572908568849609134632316581946866058709214465
371675565553196209186595262844825373135369816251735193011534
158117135329203587316416883910799400067726603161752758291739
839585260645411331898550574784712105350579564909593167216756
562481878200276996373415588000086785256742246151140601576011
591025644900226498003949840335809130914019787784365016796016
746537028746606258434632970830372598049465358931891216397601
319307947697205803471055311111721585921906623102809921208406
928309190601737076465465568341320755631531500645346232100713
358490763304832815345869849733259980118747966427314027938128
996172052454067469527194807993039673019427403646659415440009
279990863480662233490669522404465215899286420343509885842269
201934057549684090481295552265475465071353284254349661608495
478809072764993025270281506786281082524322297998539175984518
886838700447710186677215943970851466461287114874953186218094
171967684314466643517583768843678608144631964191256657404771
869916091555091087891943125367194565126187848691087672991056
559515515973965903438362812462911811776094941188010594633667
103904977731200424357811579042982304507203832278124641367129
795941508291837821321287689054596358636934487974978484112327
492133166316281245638823828871564844788314241765014798018785
821576879306300115378899801462369013580375330624614857607493
256780768265104573805901883123761727188993379048711339558848
523424025500235220061357491431825914247982936777549049639935
075583966896757836431661836930762560352860294066280325541653
543151801371482194177267224400526840199653333418400434552529
659291850294013160065112439529787436422280697772043736371787
345794842023874515124915791313941114860841642934795879368186
860968968464085833413101785814271095541629337591517839234130
311054332870352659999390496682211276815831651124686645116735
137821434533665059832834744353629031239367208459316439494188
113860797467013470964037853490714908984231789173978365065475
198288336739571436000000343986336321209171895489905574869339
770024563247595450441142258241078386683765546740013732432280
911369267068280539754911116617110239743774947933517403613500
539758147552083428577280098618940198437544643508149821836011
257763244738945205163693858513648425996451836185698908872178
976469472124680790033092508349664584165655426129419510884719
720910660510554093373195488840644408028057954900807604003415
466213766960644429377498589735362559195961855244818794031737
450825607289512094545656215954040542581488692984278658235767
319579928529312086627592236611513744576791606362167526744045
122105105209083470744398613782908235277289584962565688197279
276869479580610057378708412144481503479742231210329535929782
237713407754954547779181382354260718461710838909782596440617
054354696856703074541163424413448630867632794917768292309318
322134145548259136720282328439654900180565320396079551707449
603900669699033419927821269676777183520908395954534186677794
487274038373338198523588420284015098157959468587453798950325
736280983759221622925859859912384399357557328502861315597036
293424981417805646161586341533863507722326999650886087099996
489937304930717096788874014974614754288038742125068921215587
669224238743470112099085908216407357638081738695975517608387
760027751725303713344565485263566172019756300158004979022341
958673806144240150243628895750320653369082575678550702055510
557238187857465037108630815818586281588305456466229769480397
061826549138518132673748522718826791791909135440785268547625
412668339824053402246998996665257315563764586225186282309208
542441280599762850548891309833176188498335297513607377203057
134273963812658856740501384107478894339399660359185393419841
632261765485737667194313284005062629514035787726468064954935
574632640818697971863021876002581399571992360134537422975891
828516751135817147262582859694079851857187007582312231706813
486793088489927518166139960975310529577358461852586521189333
937577185991633511216344103791045184501902306689306417897780
815810136044949540966536366037007588100445026573493512770742
674257860878489818562886998085166571332083584261338114262385
542031577424661310887310631811198988028972284979055107514840
370229058048305273188495999415660653731402129670222082191586
290595260404062001181526966491006858759265566056756296336143
423023281074748839504038098498186005616464609981925761623547
871091383296756376150673255086068343372043874818679166897574
656345602000256288960119110098045335042384206382403943416350
297768880277983508748117829834941721167491942560160868533243
538595115206180903124169818207931461506207382609718045826568
704362393575749573733278157890438601137807850811027304944661
182195745017010605938433651945862836068210858513049982042057
845857717593384901556444730583451529141256167997056965742613
990168193205624192797728202671429725870019323433787315393940
311541118410141429274170353754200369876060876550010934529900
703403240133480638851409576955714719036415202772112707018742
154812393195322099750655302264684422770002058904592274242390
493705150736776462984497168212199419827479404909260171572743
936856972186293600738707781079744097555662780737122803035004
882984391954643375335578789506401899868506028190245219117701
863450517108702390339855054070445418908847204237649974903503
851894950589797128663164469940749095947341158193461833669216
957360508158508083795203633561994769193796506501680871025073
507082526004682124282043436724582447885925655548786161447871
758106857235689515070760221743351162733170947276593241324913
270242551939150908360134623961233500108661462385063312707298
774561898438428876409983616496477571463857324733322665389452
358836597295515990518741177928860876023930616001616843407061
166344924839515631915288272882283137545867826983069669122013
095481593545075492355416776687645521254568124293642747415381
569221950333156015161449224751248895753483592622626354540670
476703386641002527727680088638326662948858274036965532936223
609057247979473443407770428431850790197346907114123036411172
922492930773193930979545287741245118395348038221037364469704
696749304281091179723244861541326403157843095539667106146808
381554894714673365248367913856643108474784867624301201848932
910961528110808761742277913162934549442539542272730964505797
612288534739318960081096520209015110457937760252954313018893
818401024701013492931744356288357860986154569116166985738802
497375694055813863058109982337256516492015544321686169053705
463017615480962662080063305932077589717558992586219546209645
546462439953539174322822543326717430849250839646132892958456
792736540911994761622515596470406129704775981855187844141994
861401315385932206074518590960888428021894335869195960493640
965157032752757064150077626132378364814900524548141319598929
639844137178140276412208764498968862979891087016427016901400
782574831159897633061295119568042748531788633304116976717506
382213521383977913844332564428849087291906700980249628156062
625863694232265849062862803505728298310126691910963725837814
936377496059451521693264494518829263952577234842007735602165
690907709726498564283177869477780496434399176254921650060862
628532947105560267041338450050782739064028752986416128749647
370823518889218961264127955353644228695543055130870000987855
753422310054715341281095702487081265431912326195646214937652
752635640212738876510388325500736489993716718328002839883231
937330156412327718539565493242297795301653483012849067784503
749089174934738901564958857480219499672262118587436103977494
633863305788748740554000544043934488819204410213479003459841
192702492155702687370097099520539193097931949588326592217150
832462194230018597439670649114955941173372819986902131162988
668026744644348923302060700382126284172367962730719140500808
408570397815199814882239005994891194647443868253374588996237
513337828053292827201681597797006648839448244633221092832050
404598300894356595426725687971491870344733823776791482920328
319683810590771572719190304236531565095746454964342532806951
039655873354980385099514346350617536148005019504520135020018
028150693324191826785573776441409708094574562485486770490436
836871759091805726979401046501948485314672664297866768769778
929143112850504309819294973616594425947175476513520524507259
753857795837279770297223143519995849952234404939450211542886
724418871740952455477186748491147503180177330468990931797447
295703519238768640554427813416980724938221974912425751016218
743977290214770463801073147065315420130058381045890500676455
733299814994585465510552637491435419586799259598141221873523
840795741612337226406386043198893624986764969359256959212849
590625444647433175999968516366030521642677042815468177758933
925211553859052682331160830275119438482386155285246501032946
729719811210531412589816510012074268814357759082522746686320
618837683045092178458252623959418967300364080862423365762097
911164176633132885235206248792297895945645033373313942238477
858271719541234786043437616524156871794356257021563666668008
853100672894703307954080458332419218848887071227567033317393
926250907355616451367706419953911194888124065982168578713138
505685062309415520687798753974065848425013520561510348982187
377024506358331424362480743254246419598464741157562544101038
967157667726319644252493194180647242378933466856108378980883
031357133315772943566495607812530491759401589514695496522311
855966904855946760796819016726663465018618295566989396501961
454440176816281060446506844813956166722072926121016469233901
679339963283301316385083096794279293455126843576035690197052
313836464096131177490460077284086221474754765322150551811648
988787908778091800905070604006122001005127157599122572528252
337802680903052846158173955819812239701009201720225160635292
246478161553353227545326454308709332092463185597658056171744
684045004828535339654686267885233004496779558076166180183366
879231251046080977389556548896281508951962209367505884160975
228232825043371297018660819374896869996130148692469448242072
363291236705254214546416296891044298163337326687167594671539
261195064922472562725454327419349599556959024327909717439225
809810360148636440910149173418307964634506483330340476571182
704027686827141808457499849339203931744540261666367464666875
438509396712991806747190988531271072672442858487069430709975
656794919841899642574888476462203032563775111253406008793690
456577927203520592134592427296520668333851067361527626101602
664777248508334471989198680265619723642084750496266160779709
290684475779825179556975823508437174610331038791178923944163
011263407753577352055804006698252319122557051913363140721134
972322654915106296173905061785712750940362314670093117613313
201863115873088679823929800980508949151078837119409975037547
367430574518726541401644692457679218575368036328913966415534
206670562327293600117778149888610083087784957170988085866702
310404324252678595556207731054307229803212594110795734914668
468022050181619215076664910686203337871382605898765521042366
819867017786167267197237415691788000169065665904696531615492
360406189182098241400610377940716634200273582891199418264781
278265966620703038479588144279024666926403279940401680013729
347730153094180507058742115328464220300655076396675616831889
700515202665664992941738284032730594074014711747846483924122
567652359341855406644098370608363645765708180166428504425822
455165080886442121211391435245393522552216248379173733032981
234952898409861327370995740778678934931197520423792502285137
588043679185454783641677315182145722650464080010420210041076
602780772915255550321818238722170811276620866531765192645845
249526968537631443799834033694712444724779697389051494112001
093414007379406185944716551661267493079937470577293052175042
638379836766815918358904965216372649296083714720406742899627
672031541021150433374205718285409013632572143759205464047189
432854869688359978512226213081298958157139159746453480609960
155587722319345076031541166311296384371940033373601330552635
257149045432792519079400711150478537803637089734014675346551
747074709693581491279718818785437679775167592782230031294551
859504288390273549467266764750607264369876139480687908059353
179300171100021441770150449549641245436165621015091999786297
249590580919182525548635870352932014200585705785541921773050
534268753379907603874668968428340264873329088888174545304719
474093925840736205824284934902475688335244621245610156272906
513061852073292543417925229941744785518999509895999987741095
146417007698930562016350219269265316659909323811829541193754
544850942862183942418621806745712809938525884263193067018209
800805090001981962175845893251687769859411052284546583567936
296961921908089753681321048451878451623062391187802460405082
490933606999809477625379297359703775906614599463857837821101
712244635584517194167034473216272244326591485859579782375297
632344291124231136860372451443876580127159406087878863851108
968088316550504630900614883254545281990825623880587204284394
1834687865142541377686054291079721004271658


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

no


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 18, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

<!--coloro:transparent--><span style="color:transparent"><!--/coloro-->asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

>


?_?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*?_?*


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

?_?
?_?
???
???
???
?????


----------



## alphenor (Jun 21, 2011)

Spoiler: true spam thread, might take eternity to read all of it




SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAMSPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

(＃ﾟДﾟ)


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 28, 2011)

:3


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 29, 2011)

Double post ftw!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 29, 2011)

Who cares?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 29, 2011)

The internetz!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 1, 2011)

alanjohn


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

I am Catboy


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 1, 2011)

no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2011)

i am sausage head


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 1, 2011)

im hungry go get me a sandwich k


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> i am sausage head


no


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 2, 2011)

MUSIC to my EARS!

[youtube]dYwCBKF6Kf0[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 2, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 2, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Narayan (Jul 2, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 2, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 2, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> pker[× said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 2, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 2, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 2, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 2, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coal


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




obamacare.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 3, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 3, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> pker[× said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 3, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CCCCCCOMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 3, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ars25 (Jul 3, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> pker[× said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 3, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2011)

c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

c-c-c-combo starter!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

c-c-c-combo starter!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

c-c-c-combo starter!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 3, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

moosh


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

moosh


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

moosh


----------



## Narayan (Jul 3, 2011)

moosh


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 3, 2011)

moosh


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 3, 2011)

bithc gotta penis
bithc gotta penis
bithc gotta penis


----------



## hankchill (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't post spam on this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's off topic!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

bithc gotta penis
bithc gotta penis
bithc gotta penis

*Posts merged*

youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

no


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## Narayan (Jul 4, 2011)

no


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

æ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

no


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 4, 2011)

if you type ae fast enough it turns to æ


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> if you type ae fast enough it turns to æ



ae ae ae ae ae ae ae ae ae ae ae

LIES!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

æ

lol it actually worked


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: no_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: cloak519_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: no_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: ca[number][number] vs cloak519? ca[number][number]._


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 4, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: there is a vulnerability in the protective force box_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 4, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: protective force-box. the protective force-box is once again a protective force-box._


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 5, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: there is a vulnerability in the protective force box_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: protective force-box. it is once again a protective force-box._


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

youre name is stuThis post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit -p3nis_


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: 

??????????????????????
??????????????-???????
?????????????????
???????????
????????????????????????????????

??????????????????
??????????????????????
?????????"????????"?????"
???????????????????B-??????
?????????
?????????????
???????????????????
????????????????????????
???????"???????"????movin??"????

????????????????
?????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????
???????????????"?????????????"???????

?????????????????
????????????????????????
???????????????????
Hmmmmm??????????????

???????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????
?????????
?????????????????
?????????????????????????????

??????????????????????
????????????????????????????
??????????????????
??????
????????????????

?????????????????????
???????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????
??????"????????????"???? - "???????????"

????????????????
?????"????????????"???????????
??????????
?????????
?????????????????????_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

YO HOME SMELL YA LATER


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 6, 2011)

SPAM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SHUT THE FUCK UP, BITCHES!!! *dry look*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Now this is the story all about how 
My life got flipped, turned upside down 
And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there 
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel-air 

In west Philadelphia born and raised 
On the playground where I spent most of my days 
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool 
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school 
When a couple of guys, they were up to no good 
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood 
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared 
And said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air" 

I whistled for a cab and when it came near the 
License plate said "fresh" and had a dice in the mirror 
If anything I could say that this cab was rare 
But I thought nah, forget it, yo homes to Bel-air! 

I pulled up to a house about seven or eight 
And I yelled to the cabby "Yo, homes smell you later!" 
Looked at my kingdom I was finally there 
To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-air
_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 6, 2011)

"when a couple o' clowns that were up to no good,
started making trouble in the neighbourhood"


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 6, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: ???????
????????????
?????????
?????
????????????
?????????
?????
???????
??
???????????
?????????????
?????????
???????
????????
????????????
?????
?????× 2?
??uoh...
???????????
?????????????
??????????????
??????????
??????????
????????
????????????
?????× 2?
??uoh..
???????
???????
???????
????????????
?????????
?????
?????????
?????????
???????????
????????
????????????
??????
??????????????
???????????
??????
?????× 2?
??uoh..
?????× 2?
????????????
?????????
?????
????????????
?????????
?????
????????????
?????????
?????
????????????
?????????
?????
???????!..._



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 7, 2011)

Is spam still allowed here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ANSWER ME, BITCHES!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

yes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Is spam still allowed here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets put that to the test shall we?






















If these are still here, your still free to spam
Edit: 



Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/F19lOszAqW8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

lololololol
Let's see if these will survive a day without being removed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

Teeheehee, yes, lets see if it lasts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

*patiently waits*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

GRRR... waiting is boring, im going to spam more ponies!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

S...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

P...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2011)

A...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

M!

The ponies died.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

Even I think too much ponies is a bad thing


----------



## Narayan (Jul 14, 2011)

i think i kinda miss the ponies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh god. Am I really drunk, or am I seeing triple?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 14, 2011)

how many times do i have to tell you!?

YES! YOU'RE DRUNK!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Confusion.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Confusion.








 Well... it seems you cannot spam ponies here... not sure if this also applies to memes though... probly...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Is "no" allowed here? :trollface:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

no

Edit:... wait...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

"No" isn't allowed anymore.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

it is. watch me










No


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

No. 



Spoiler



At least I have plenty of words here in mah spoiler.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

can i try?










no
teehee that's fun.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

No


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Tsk! You just broke one of the rules here in EoF.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

No, I didn't.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 18, 2011)

i gotta take a shit


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Better drink my own piss.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2011)

Why God created this world? The question cartier replica watches has not only baffled the philosophers, religious leaders, graham replica watchescheapest replica watches mystics, artists but also the scientists. Scientist too does not explain why and just how this universe was created. Why did the large bang happen? How was omega replica watches the universe before big bang? Whom must this question? An old best replica watches Hindi song expresses this quest of person in the following wordsIn the end know that life is gold rolex watches created by God or started out energy but we find no explanation with the reasons of their creation. Reason of rolex watches store creation is must as the knowledge of cause is important to rolex used watches predict the effect. Unless we all know the purpose of creation, it is not watches rolex easy to lead your life consistent with the wish of God or even the laws of nature. swiss replica watches Einstein too planned to know the thoughts of God because he said, “I need to replica omega watche know God’s thoughts; the rest swiss rolex replica watches are details.”What Scriptures say about creation?Scriptures do not help much replica cartier watches understand this eternal mystery. Bible merely says rolex replica watches in the first chapter working with Genesis that at first God come up with heaven and the earth. The earth was formless, diamond rolex watches empty and dark and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters. Thereafter God created light,collecting rolex watches water, vegetation, day-night, stars, birds and animals. Finally God created man as part of his own image damaged rolex watches and subsequently created women from the rib of man. The italian replica watches theory of creation in Islam is very similar to those of Bible.The Vedanta philosophy of Hinduism believes replica designer watches that the physical world are few 2004 rolex watches things but the manifestation of God. As a result it believes that God isn’t an external entity outside of the world, however it is part of Him. rolex watches uk “All in God and God in all” is the simplest explanation from the concept of rolex swrx watches universe and God.If God could be compared with our buy rolex watches bodies of a person then your individuals could be compared with a cell of the body. Just like there are trillions rolex replica watches of cells of an incredible number of type, so are the different types of creations in cheap replica watches the universe. Yet all the various types of cells like this of skin, bone, nail, blood, hair surely originate from a single fertilized cell. It’s been replica chanel watches now proven through the success of cloning that all single cell from the body can get itself to the full body that is identical to parents body. Thus God is present in all living beings and each luxury replica watches being gets the goal and capability to become God by the power of Karma and achieve replica rolex watches salvation or union with God.In Gita when Arjuna swiss replica watches desired to see the vision of God, Lord Krishna saysO Arjun, behold My hundreds and thousands of gucci replica watches multifarious divine forms of different colors and shapes. Behold every one of the gucci replica watches celestial beings and lots of wonders not witnessed before. Also behold the complete creation-animate, inanimate, and whatever else you would like to see – all at one place in replica bently watches My body. But they’re not able to see Me along with your physical eye; therefore, I fake rolex watches give you the divine eye to see My majestic wholesale replica watches power and glory. (Gita, 11:5-11.08)Thus you can find broadly 2 kinds replica fortis watches of theories in scriptures. One which sees replica ladies rolex watches God as a possible external being who came up with world i.e. dualism and the other which treats the creation and God as replica gucci watches one and same task or non-dualism. The non-differentiation of God as well as the creature is often termed as Advaita (Non-dualism) or Vedanta philosophy of Upanishads in Hinduism. The non-dualistic philosophy is fake rolex replica watches hardest to comprehend through the ordinary people like the theory of relativity of Einstein. Therefore, rolex replica watches in reality, most Hindus believe in the concept of a God who’s differentc replica swiss watches from the person and who guides and directs the world. In fact Hindus believe not in a God but in millions of God who all have specialized functions to do. Though, in addition, it agrees used rolex watches that all gods as nothing but the manifestation of one Supreme Reality. Further rolex watches all Gods of Hinduism will be in human form thus it will follow replica rolex watches Christianity that God created fake rolex watches man in the own image.All scriptures broadly agree that ladies rolex watches world isn’t only world created by God. Each of them give the notion of heaven or paradises in which the inhabitants preowned rolex watches are free from problems of this world that is considered to be the spot of pain and misery ladies rolex watches pink where individuals are send to become punished. Bible says the man is rolex watches for sale punished as a result of “original sin” committed by Adam. Hinduism says this world is the karmabumi 1966 rolex watches or the place of karma (action) the place where a person could work and perform in order watches for sale rolex used that he can get salvation or freedom from this world. Buddhism too acknowledges that pain swiss rolex replica watches is inevitable in this world and the goal with the man will be relieved in the pain by the true knowledge or enlightenment.Yet when we have any faith imitation rolex watches in the wisdom of God, then there has to be a purpose rolex daytona watches in the design of the entire world and each person has to be born these days for a purpose plus a goal. What could diamond rolex watches be that purpose of God and goal of person?Realizing GodAll scriptures swiss replica rolex watches supply the hint the goal of human beings is to realize God in order to be become like God. rolex ladies watches The concept of God in every religion would be to help the man to find an ideal life to discount rolex watches accomplish divinity. Christians are expected to follow the life of Jesus, Muslims must follow the life of Prophet Mohammad and Hindus must become like Rama and Krishna. Buddhists too desire to become like Buddha. collecting rolex watches Thus all of the prophets and Gods inside their human incarnation provided a great that man must follow in his damaged rolex watches life in order that he become like God.When a person becomes divine, he rolex replica watches then deserves the spot in heaven and obtain free from the bondage of earth. This is actually the real new rolex watch goal of most religions. All religions agree that man must get himself free from rolex watches online the worldly pursuits and be spiritual in order that he can enter into the kingdom of God viz. heaven.Though, the world is portrayed faux rolex watches as evil and put of pain yet not many people find the planet so painful. In reality most people love life rolex watches sydney and its various creations and would like to live forever in this world. Rarely someone wish to die in spite of the pain he faces nowadays. The reason is that if you have pain, addititionally there is pleasure vintage rolex watche these days. How many people nowadays are really fitness professional used rolex submariner watches spiritual? Most people prefer worldly things to God since this famous Hindi song says,God has generated this world very replica ladies rolex watches intelligently. While he rolex omega mans watches created the first husband and wife, he gave some of His power to his creation to enable them to create other beings. Thus all the creations of person are ladies vintage rolex watches quite similar to the creation of God. All institutions and system created by man has inspiration from God. The concept of justice, equality, new feka rolex watches shops love, affection are few things but divine qualities present in man.Since man are few things but the picture fake rolex replica watches of God, all their creation rolex watches cheap must have some resemblance with all the institutions created by God. Thus the world population has been perceived differently by each person. buy rolex watches Shakespeare perceived the entire world as stage in “As You Like It”In the eyes of an artist, holograms for rolex watches the planet is nothing but drama where mens rolex watches every person is playing a character. However, this hypothesis is only partly true since the people in this world are given free will by God to vintage rolex watches value think and act. Hence people are not acting but facing actuality with real forces of pain and pleasure. Our planet seems similar to a school where the problems from the test, though created artificially to check the knowledge, are extremely rolex thunderbirds watches real for your student.The planet as a SchoolThe concept of the rolex womens watches modern world is impossible to imagine with no concept of school. Every human being gets admitted to a school in a tender age and learned the knowledge rolex chronograph watches of the world from his teachers. He has to pass examination conducted by the schools which test 2004 rolex watches the worldly knowledge of the person. Once a person acquires the worldly knowledge, he becomes fit to initiate rolex gold watches ladies a profession and contribute within the material continuing development of the world.While in school, every rolex watches uk person has to undergo many tests or artificially designed questions or situations and he must find a solution to these problems. Once they can solve the easy and artificial problem, he gradually develops a chance to understand and solve the fake rolex daytona watches complex problems of life.All scriptures agree that ultimately the goal low prices on rolex watches of the man is always to achieve salvation which can be achieved only by becoming divine. The path of divinity is the path of prophets and avatars who had acquired the divine knowledge and became spiritual. The purpose of every rolex watches atlanta ga person is to become spiritual and discard the worldly pleasure. The entire world is designed in a manner that it always tempts anyone to the worldly pursuits. In Indian philosophy, it’s rolex watches vintage also called maya or illusion. The forces on the planet are so strong it is almost impossible for many man to resists its attraction. Thus a guy is continuously tested as part of his selling fake rolex watches life in the school known as the world. Only when he becomes spiritual, they know the real happiness and the knowledge of God.Thus the planet is not created with no purpose; rolex submariner watches It tests whether you listen to the message of the body or those of the soul. We all start from the body and move to the soul. One who ignores the content from the soul and listen simply to the body, is built to feel pain and miserly buy rolex watches by the soul to create the person right path. Soul is the cause of all happiness with no happiness is possible without the joy of the soul. God just like a good examiner will not provide the right answers to you but only drops hints for you which enable you to learn the lessons yourself.Thus the nature which is the physical preowned rolex mens watches symbol of the world is sort of a book which can be used to educate the soul to ensure that man can be spiritual. rolex watches for women Inside the words of Swami Vivekananda,The reason for the nature’s existence is rolex swrx watches perfect for the education of soul; it’s got no other meaning; it really is there because the soul must have knowledge, and through knowledge free itself. If we remember this always, we shall not be attached to nature; we shall realize that nature can be a book which we have been to read; which when we have gained the necessary knowledge, it is of no value to us.The people who can understand why message best replica rolex watches gradually understand their soul fake president rolex watches and distance themselves from your world gold rolex watches and worldly pursuits. By knowing the voice of soul, one also develops the capacity to understand the language of God and turn into the massager japanese fake rolex watches of God in this world. These people are called through the world as spiritual, Avatars or Prophets. One, who may have become truly spiritual, achieves divinity and passes the study of the world to initiate the kingdom of God.ConclusionThe entire world is not created by ladies used rolex watches God with no purpose. This world is like a school and the nature is like the book compiled by God that helps a person in the spiritual evolution by understanding how to listen to message of the God from his soul. Once he acquires rolex watches store the required qualification and attains merit, he passes test of this world, in order to achieve divinity and enter into the kingdom of God.Mr. Awdhesh K Singh is definitely an Engineer by education and rolex hunter pocket watches philosopher by passion. He supports the PhD degree in E-goverance. He’s got published several papers in International Journals and Conferences dedicated to E-governance, Artificial Intelligence, Fuzzy Logic and Expert Systems.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

I want the ponys back here


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

DAMMIT I WANT MY ONE WORD "NO" POSTS AND PONIES BACK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























;O;


Spoiler



nahh, not really


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

私の小さなポニーの画像：ハイパーテキスト転送プロトコルダブルポイントは、私の小さなポニードットコムスラッシュimg01.pngをスラッシュスラッシュ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

no ;O;


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh nee!, een nee woord post!?
@P1ngpong Verban hem/zij


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 20, 2011)

I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM
I HATE GAMETRAILERS.COM


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 20, 2011)

;O;


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2011)

gotta keep my little niece from her school holydays these weeks.. she loves to [censored] the replay button on youtube videos, specially the ones about monster high with screaming little girls.. OMG save me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit the censored was r ape , no offense for the replay button lol


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

you don't say rpe here. it gets censored.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2011)

i just found out lol


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

puff the magic dragon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

lived by the sea.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

*googles for the continuation* 

And frolicked in the autumn mist


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

*recites from memory*

in a land called...

*googles the lyrics*

...Honah Lee


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

*checks tha bookmarked page*

Little Jackie Paper


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

*looks back at opened tab*

loved that rascal puff


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2011)

here comes my little niece.. ô Lord im sick of barbie, imagine games, littlest pet shop, bratz, zhu zhu pets, monster high, high school musical, disney princesses, helllo kitty, god damn winx clubbbwghilufdumhnmdfldfdfdfdfdfdfdf    *seizure*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

those are excellent games you got there. 

i have all those games. want to play with me?


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2011)

please no.. if only it was just games shes after anything related.. youtube with 100% speaker volume and all those is quite a lobotomy trust me


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

that's even better!!! perfect! 

now put cameras in the house and send the video to me. i want to see you squirm in pain or rage in anger etc..


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

Did someone say lobotomy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No, no, i wont charge you a thing


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> that's even better!!! perfect!
> 
> now put cameras in the house and send the video to me. i want to see you squirm in pain or rage in anger etc..


haha this is actually happening except the recording thing.. she also likes to plays horse on my back in rhythm of her youtube stuff.. when im dead beat i sit somewhere in a corner of the room going through all colours of despair with a permanent facepalm stuck over my face, all scared and already lobotomized, thanks FrozenIndignation for the offer


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2011)

why didn't you set up a vid?


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2011)

i survived!!! just a freakin headache like a laser is burning my few remaining brain cells


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

DID SOMEONE SAY BRAIN CELL BURNING LAZOR?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because thats totally my invention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont steal it...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am spamming wright now.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 22, 2011)

@koimayeul still waiting for that vid.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 22, 2011)

You are entitled to things that don't exist.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Like my sanity  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Err... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait thats... >_


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tell me everyone has a heart.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

What about the heartless? 


Spoiler



I've never actually played Kingdom hearts :/


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2011)

i eat cold pizza yum


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a butterfly >.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Then there was homebrew...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2011)

The mailbox and the refrigerator will lead the way!

Anyone who cares about expiration dates will not get in the way of the glory train! 

They need to fully realize the liver of the triangle rulers! 

Now this festival was decided by the third grade class with the telephoto camera! 

Move forward!!!
Come together!!!
I am the ultimate governor!!!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

This is when I say..."Good day"...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 25, 2011)

^
Who let this wannabe furry off-topic fail troll in the EoF?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Who let the lazy ninja in this EoF spam the forums? First of all, I am not a wanna-be. I am one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



If you hate me having a Fursona so much, make another thread so I can troll it, thank you.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 25, 2011)

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.
Sorry, that one was tempting *trollface*


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 26, 2011)

hey i watched INSIDIOUs it was creepy basterd i liked it some, good poltergheist sucker

oh and my hamster is getting too fat he looks like jabba the hut, im goin to sleep now night night


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.
> Sorry, that one was tempting *trollface*


You do not have enough spam to enter.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

What about twice this amount then ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

DROP AND GIVE ME 200 PUSH-UPS!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> What about twice this amount then ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

Spoiler



nah, just post moar spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's more of it, profit, it's free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> Here's more of it, profit, it's free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here it is :


Spoiler: WARNING: SPAM INSIDE



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjqZ0aIAgFM[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> Here it is :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: SPAM INSIDE
> ...


You have satisfied me. You may take your leave


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok then, I'll spam my leave <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
<!--coloro:#FFF--><span style="color:#FFF"><!--/coloro-->spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

There, spammed my leave <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3796221:date=Jul 26 2011, 08:32 PM:name=Jerome10)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Jerome10 @ Jul 26 2011, 08:32 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3796221"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Ok then, I'll spam my leave <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
<!--coloro:#FFF--><span style="color:#FFF"><!--/coloro-->spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

There, spammed my leave <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
That is enough... please...


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

Spammed by my computer (well actually I spammed the system first) :

```
[email protected]% pwd
/spam/spam/spam/.spam
```


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I've had enough spam for today

*leaves thread*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2011)

*THIS IS GIANT INVISIBLE SPAM.*


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Develop your peni5 with a lot inches running on the number one cure.

Go on instantaneously to www.ds-scence.com

and see the exquisite car therapeutics ever


----------



## ars25 (Jul 28, 2011)

Spoiler



spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
s
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
p
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
a
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
m
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspspamspamspamspamspamspam
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamvspams
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspams
pamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamsp
amspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspa
mspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam
spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 29, 2011)

INVISIBLE SPAM!!


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 29, 2011)

my little niece play horse to my back in aproximately... 20 minutes with godamn crap jenifer lopez songs on youtube killing my ears as well


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 30, 2011)

Forever Alone


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

screw the consequences >_>;


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

Spoiler



This





Spoiler



post





Spoiler



was





Spoiler



intended





Spoiler



to





Spoiler



be





Spoiler



SPAM!





Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/anwy2MPT5RE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

What was this section again?





Oh right...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Its eyes are watching you


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

Someone's watching me shower?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, the shower ninja...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

I would start running if I were him.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

nope.avi


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

i gotta pee NOW


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 30, 2011)

I just locked every single bathroom here.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

i went and did in my neighbor flower garden


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> What was this section again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was some of this in that one store the other day, unfortunately it was named differently.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Alright...which one of you rearranged the keys on my keyboard?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

Twas i


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFF--


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

oh shi- MY PS3!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

:yaypenis:

Wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

:yayva- 
ITS A TARP!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Do a barrel roll!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't let you do that starfox


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

umad? :trollface:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not even


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm 9 and wtf is this?


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

gimme 5 buck me want ICECREAM


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a fake $50 bill.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fake SPAM!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Real SPAM!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Spammy SPAM!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Spammity spammy spam spam spamorama!


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

i drink coke


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

日本語ＳＰＡＭ！！！


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

So...much...SPAM!


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

my pet hamster GABO eat his own turd


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

spam


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

eh ben toi tu adores spammer mon salaud Xd


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

YAY! SPAM!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

I want some!  Someone hand me some bread!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a huge loaf I sliced earlier!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait, crap, I'm allergic to spam...I hear troll is a delicacy, though.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

And what about the troll of spam?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

What about the spam of troll?


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

*insert trollface here*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 31, 2011)

:trollface:


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

:facetroll:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

:trololol:


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey everyone, I had a revelation : Bidoof is a troll who makes spam!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

No. It is I who shall make spam! BOW DOWN TO YOUR LORD!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I am your supreme tro... err... MASTER... FOR I SPAMED THE MOST SPAM IN THE WHOLE SPAMIVERSE FOR SPAMTASTICISM SPAMOLOGGROPHIC SPAMTROLOLOLGY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I actually posted in this thread more


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, that does confuse me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

I shall claim this thread for my own.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

And i shall hence forth spam spam spam spam spam spam spam... err... spam... umm... endeavor to post more than you in this thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

And I shall continue to spam in general.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Grrr... must... somehow spam more than you in the spamity spam spam spam... sorry... i shall censor my language with spam from now on... 
Go spam your self spam topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

wat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is this I don't even..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

what the spam is wrong with spaming spam spam? 
I swear you spaming spam today with your spam poptart spam and your spam stations and your spam ray disks and your... spam i feel old...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

What about my spam ray disks?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> What about my spam ray disks?


The hold more spam than mine


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, they hold less spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

What a load of spam, you have got to be spaming spaming spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

Yer damn right! *shakes cane*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

spam spammit, shaking a cane is my special ability i use to spam and spam with spam from spam and behind spam to spam right up the spam with a spam sandwich


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2011)

[youtube]Z1roP52Py7s[/youtube]


Spoiler: space



[youtube]uUQx4L7M9fA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I spaming love you


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 1, 2011)

what the spam is this? this is such a load of spam


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I dont spaming know to spaming spamful if you spam me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a load of spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Needs moar spamming spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

This needed moar spamming spam from the spamming start.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

This spaming start is from the spam spamming moar than needed this spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

This spamming spam thread will be spammed moar than you can possibly spamming imagine.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

*SPAM*

That is all.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

What about spam?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

well spam spamming spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

Well spam this.

EPIC SEIZURE TIME!






Spoiler



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

p_o my monocle is ready


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> my boobs are real.
> 
> -another world


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Its a trap


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Do a pinkie pie barrel roll

[youtube]http://youtu.be/ktpuiNHE29E[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't let you do that, Star Fox!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

My penis is real.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

:yaypenis:


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> [youtube]Z1roP52Py7s[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: space
> ...


Man, you're a god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you right now


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

NOBODY'S GOING TO SPACE, MATE!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spoiler: yay



how to


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> NOBODY'S GOING TO SPACE, MATE!


But space? Stars! SPACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!...I'm bored with space.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

omaigawdomaigawdomaigawd...I'M IN SPACE!


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 2, 2011)

I TASTE COLORS AND I AM FOREVER ALONE


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Ai'm not drunk *wink*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

TASTE THE RAINBOW!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

................................................................................
............ FUCK SALT


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Taste the taste tester...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

DON'T YOU EVER TALK ABOUT MY D!CK WITHOUT MY PERMISSION!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

o_o;;


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

cn iz tok bout you're d!kc? no? FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy~~~~



Spoiler



(I'm not high)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

lolwat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

lulzsecwut?


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

I LIKE TRAINS


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

i like like like like like like totally...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

I LIKE TURTLES.
666th post


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

i liek lulz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG, LIEK, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

liek totally


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Ni Hao Nyan Goujasu Derishasu Dekaruchaa!



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I concur with the cat


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

yay kitty


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Kitty does not approve of your actions.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

:trollface:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

:facetroll:


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

ingas:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice computer you got there. Can I have it?


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

y iz u gaiz anony mouse?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

how i mine 4 fish?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Cuz we are.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

spre a gald fur n00bz


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm seven and wtf is this?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

im a mod and wtf is this?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Spoiler



THIS





Spoiler



IS





Spoiler



SPARTA!!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

im a f and wtme is this?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

i am sparta and wtf is this?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

what is this i dont


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

LIEK, OMG, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon, why you post in transparent


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Dunno. Don't blame me, blame the crappy pen I'm using.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

My pen uses lemon juice
Okay then...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Stupid pen ain't workin!

Aha, found mah black sharpie marker. Time to write all over the walls!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

mai mindz leik totalie BLOWN


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Neither is mine


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Um..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Your doing it wrong


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

edobear:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

p_o


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

ఠ_ఠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

so i heard you leik mudkipz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

... eww...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

MY EYES! THE GOGGLES DO NOTHING!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I added you


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

to the death note >


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont have a death note ;O;

I have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 note though...


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

am i on it???


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

HI HUG ME PLX


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

You are now


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> HI HUG ME PLX



hug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my names mikey....*whisper* what's yours...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Shit, I gotta "sleep" before my parents find out I'm awake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

err... "good night" then?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

okay, I'll see you "tomorrow"


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

He's ROLAND and one of my co-workers few years back, also he want more LOVE


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

ed... need moar?


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

haha hydreigon has parents!!! that's like "wtf im a bear head" haha what a fage bet he wears pants too haha good thing im totally kool yea with a k cuz im kool. yea fukc troll i hate em


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

My parents are dead


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

my bear head is dead


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I'm safe for now. And I'm only 16..gawd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also..


Spoiler



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy!!


;O;


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

haha im 17 and imma turn 18 sooon yea casino time babay!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel old now >_> lousy wipper snappers!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Yer damn right! *shakes cane*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

why you youngin 


Spoiler: *TAKES OF BELT*



*pants fall down*



CUN FOUND IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone's ass is gonna be whupped in a second!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks cun! i was looking for that *grabs*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

*replicates*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

What seems to be going on in thi--

OH LAWDY.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

DONT LOOK!!! DONT LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

I already did.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

spom


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

spam=maps


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

smaps


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Wait....what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

what is that i dont even


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nyan nyan nyaned nyan!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Le nyan... spam


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

nyan nyan? nya nyan nya!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

thela_kid said:
			
		

> Nyan Nyan Nyan Nyan Ni Hao Nyan Goujasu Derishasu Dekaruchaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Je ne sais pas, ma cherié.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Sonna... Sonna bakana!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

You spammed your accent, it shall be on the first 'e' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spam spam spam spam! nyan nya?

@FI: Indignation?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Nani? Sore wa?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah, damn. I totally KNEW something was wrong.

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Tenkou mitsuru tokoro ni warewa ari


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

MOSHI MOSHI

PONY DESU


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yomi no mon, hiraku! Tokoro nanji ari!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Ideyo, kami no ikazuchi!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kore de owari yo!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Indignation!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't let you do that, Star Fox!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Do a beryl roll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...

...








...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

blah blah blah...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

PHOTON!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Violent Pain!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Champagne


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Rebirth Crusader! (I won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

BLUE EARTH!!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fragmented End!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Mugen Zekkyoujin... i think i win...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Big Bang?
Oh no wait, I've got better: Brave Vesperia! (kills me nearly every time in Unknown mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit : improper use of


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Mugen Zekkyoujin... the only attack that was too powerful to be put in a tales of game


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

That's sad, I would have loved to see it in action (in something else than a skit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spammy arrow!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Inspamnation!!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fortune's SPAM!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

demon spam


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Akashic spam!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2011)

You two! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep/stop spamming/posting in/on this/here thread/forums!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

But, it's the spam thread, what's wrong with it? (spam, spam, another spam... getting bored of spam...)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

wait... here come spam cops... here come spam cops... hi... hi spam cops


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM!!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wanna go in spam... did you go in spam? Uhuhuhuhuhu, oh my god oh my god oh my god, I'm in spaaaaaaaaaam!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a spam. Here's another one. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam.
Getting bored of spam...

wait...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 2, 2011)

All right, who put the skeleton under the bookshelf?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

What skeleton? *whistles*


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 2, 2011)

This was posted way too many times in this thread.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> This was posted way too many times in this thread.



This too was posted way too many times in this thread.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Not enough spam! 

WAITER!! MOAR SPAM!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Not enough spam!
> 
> WAITER!! MOAR SPAM!!!



*Demonic Loli-Voice* Here you go





























































































































































































































































...enjoy...ehahahahaha.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

The spam... it gives me strength


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG, LIEK, YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY~~~


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> OMG, LIEK, YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY~~~

















































































































FIXORZ'D!

Wait...I just created Maqs


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

*drools*

Wait..maqs?


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3810799:date=Aug 2 2011, 02:39 PM:name=Hydreigon)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Hydreigon @ Aug 2 2011, 02:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3810799"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->*drools*

Wait..maqs? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wtf.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wtf.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->



Spoiler: OMFG MAQS!!






<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/th_desu_dance_dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Response completely and utterly unrelated in any sense of the manner!!!!!Shift+1<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

LIEK, OMGGG, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY~~~


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> LIEK, OMGGG, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY~~~










































This is totally related by the way!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAY! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> YAAAAAAAAY! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!



HOLYSH..GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!




Spoiler



[titleMFGWHATCOULDITBEIBETIT'SCAKE!]


















































































































































This so completely related to the underlying topic that I can no longer comprehend it!

It also proves that Mawile is awesome.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

One of you handed me a box. It blew up and scared the crap out of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[youtube]HtIx5F3516c[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

All will bow before me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

And all shall spam before me


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Original text:
> 
> "I hate my job."
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The magic of being a translator


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

I know, right?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

like, totally!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG, LIEK, YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

ohmigoshohmigoshohmigoshohmigoshohmigoshohmigosh


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

*insert spam here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

winners dont do spam


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah, but spammers don't do win


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

Grr >_


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 3, 2011)

What the shit


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

Spoiler



Entirely unrelated









Spoiler








Totally Related



CAVE JOHNSON LEMONS! C-C-COMBUSTABLE...L-L-L-LEMONS...

GRAHWHATAMIFIGHTINGFOR!?

CANYOUF-F-FEELTHE..SS-SUNSHINE!?

IAMERRORIAMERRORIAMERROR!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 3, 2011)

is 2 + three iz haf the mudkipz total doing interetz pr0n hub, how i 32 billets of running?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

dunno. how do i internets?


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 3, 2011)

oops. i accidentally 44 mb .rar :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Sheimi (Aug 4, 2011)

I SQUISH YOU NOW!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

YOU WILL DO NO SUCH THING!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

just wanked with a hot german lady on chatroulettex

seriously!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

wat.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaannnnnnaaaa
bbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhheee
vvvvvvvvvveeeeeeerrrrrrryyyyyy
bbbbbbbbbeeeeeessssstttttttttt
llllllliiiiiiiiikkkkkkkeeeeeee
nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooo
oooooooooonnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeevvvvveeeeerrrrrrr
wwwwwwaaaaaaassssssssss
tttttttttoooooooooooooooooo
cccccccaaaaaaaattttttccchhhhhh
ttttttthhheeeemmmmm
iiiiiiiiiissssssssss
mmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyuu
rrrrrrrreeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllll
ttttttteeeeeeeesssssssdttttttt


what did i just say


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 4, 2011)

[youtube]Lat8GQEJlCY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't let you do that, Star Fox!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Use the boost to get through



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Get this guy off of me!



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Location confirmed. Sending supplies. 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeez, quit moving around!



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Ah, you're gettin' better, Fox. 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Aim for the open spot! 



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry to jet, but I'm in a hurry!



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Woah! Here comes a big one!



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't leave Slippy hangin'! 


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

This brings back memories of your dad.



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Daddy screamed real good before he died



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

The hatches are open!



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

I... can't... loooose! 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Slippy, get back here.



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Slippy's ship is in the docking bay. 



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm going in!



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

We're headin' into the asteriods.



Spoiler


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 4, 2011)

Spoiler


























Derp


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

Your father helped me like that too!



Spoiler










EDIT: ;O;


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 4, 2011)

Was gonna do a combo breaker, but someone did it already... but not as cool T.T


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 4, 2011)

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

spam?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

If you please


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Free toilet paper!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

No spam for 7 hours?

*BLASPHEMY.*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

Meh, i dont double post


----------



## ars25 (Aug 5, 2011)

i hate ponys


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

I love MLP: FiM ponies


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 5, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> i hate ponys


*Ponies.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

But..but..ponies..


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 5, 2011)

The little vase is, not my lover.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2011)

[youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube]


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 5, 2011)

porn


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Spam in a spam thread? thats like typeing google into google... exept that google does not blow up...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 5, 2011)

So much spam... it's deadly... *cough cough*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

This spam is... OVER... at the last page


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> No spam for 9 hours?
> 
> *BLASPHEMY.*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, your back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And now i have 3000+ EoF posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

*runs over to check*





EDIT: You should shoot for 10000+ EoF posts. Then you'll be like Rydian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT zwei: Prinny squad. O.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Yup, prinny squad d00d


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

You need a custom title lol. Post moar


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Heh, i guess i must 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever reach 500 posts, though. Not anytime soon.
Ah, school. One of the many things that do not make me yay.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll ever reach 500 posts, though. Not anytime soon.
> Ah, school. One of the many things that do not make me yay.


but its summer break


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Heh, i don't think i want to reach 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like my 94% EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

Then get a crapload more EoF posts and you can get your 500 posts while keeping your 94% EoF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I need to read two stupid books that I didn't even start on!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Hehehe, I remember when i had to read books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was good at cheating though


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

But these books I have to read are quite long...not to mention I have to complete a separate assignment for each of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah shit, I better get started then.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]yzC4hFK5P3g[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]yzC4hFK5P3g[/youtube]


Mustache


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

wat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Teeheehee


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

I summon


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

o_o
wat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA you have activated my TRAP CARD!!!


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

...FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Now I activate my other trap card


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

Chocolate rain, some stay dry and others feel the pain
Chocolate rain, the schoolbooks say it can't be here again
Chocolate rain, a ?????? born will ?????????????????
Chocolate rain, ????????????????????


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Well played Hydreigon, but now i shall finish you off with the card that best represents Master00d.



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

need... gin... tonic


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

It will not help... trust me on that...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

I really need to get stuff done lol. Seeya in about three weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



Shh! Don't tell anyone!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Three weeks? at the rate i am spamming i will have 6000ish EoF posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol. As I said before, these books are quite long (reading Beowulf and some other book). Plus, I have to complete a separate assignment for each of 'em. So..try shooting for 10000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just post 900 EoF posts per day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: imma skip a bunch of pages as I read, get done faster. so..approx 2 weeks?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

What books btw? and have fun reading


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdpsfBsN_Dg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> No spam for 31 hours?
> 
> *BLASPHEMY.*


Also, bored of reading. Gonna take a short break.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

Spoiler



spam


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

maps spam


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

spammy spam


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

The sad thing is that dog is already dead


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought it was a different dog.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought it was a hot dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2011)

Didn't you say that yesterday?


----------



## prowler (Aug 7, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Err... uh... 




NOPE.AVI


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 7, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

you suspect nothing


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

sugar rocket


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

rocket pocket


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

rasta rocket


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

Pasta rocket?... 






 wait a minute

Pasta with a bit of rocket


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

my butt scratch, so my finger smells


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## mameks (Aug 8, 2011)

no seriously


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

no joke it smells


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 8, 2011)

vengeful spirit.
phantom assassin.
sacred warrior.
phantom lancer.
drow ranger.
wind runner.
nerubian weaver.
nerubian assassin.
prophet.
death prophet.
tidehunter.
faceless void.
earthshaker.
tauren chieftain.
goblin techies.
tinker.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone sign this waiver for me?


Spoiler



Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed tempus, leo sit amet aliquet accumsan, eros purus consequat quam, nec interdum enim magna eget nibh. Vivamus a ipsum neque. Maecenas felis eros, elementum faucibus iaculis sed, dignissim non magna. Morbi nulla metus, viverra non vestibulum sit amet, sollicitudin at lacus. In semper, tortor sed ultrices luctus, ante lacus mattis massa, quis luctus urna urna id nisl. Vivamus vestibulum turpis quis arcu placerat et ornare velit tempor. Suspendisse vitae ipsum sed ipsum eleifend laoreet tempor lacinia nisl. Pellentesque et dictum mauris. Proin ut erat orci, quis fringilla metus. Aenean at sapien leo, at euismod quam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

pass


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Well then, back to reading~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----
*three minutes later*
Fuck this!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Uhh...
...
GRANVILLE!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















































Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

jeremy235 said:
			
		

> GRANVILLE


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> jeremy235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > GRANVILLE


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

Also...


			
				Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCHIZO WAS RIGHT.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Eeyup... who's monkat? and why does his profile say "banned!"? and even more importantly poniez!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

You know...the guy who posts ponies, pornography, and, most importantly, his nipples?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh... him...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 8, 2011)

◑ ◔
╔═╗
║▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
╚═╝

IMMA CHARGIN MAH LAZER!


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 8, 2011)

lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol
ololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol
ololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol
ololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol
ololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
lololololololololololol

I LEIK DIS THREAD
CLICK HERE NAO!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

I concede that i have been trolled

Can i stop lying nao?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes. Now back to the topic: spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

It tastes funny now


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Eww...hugs spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

spasm...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

:ysy:


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

:sys:


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!


Spoiler: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!!!



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!





Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

cat looks sad. here kitty, i have food.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Needs moar spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Spoiler: This enough spam for you?



Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.
Spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Nope.avi


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: What about now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]ODshB09FQ8w[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

i don't like watching vidz.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Can I get the spam eggs sausage and spam without the spam?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 9, 2011)

no. it's a package


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

I am having spam spam spam spam spam spam spam sausage spam spam spam spam spam and spam


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

eat my shorts


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

To quote a certain someone:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> no


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

eat my sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

I should rather not


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

suck my left nipple


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i am sausage head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

​


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 9, 2011)

Spam.
Moar spam.
Even moar spam.
Spammy spam spam.
Spam spammity spam.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

luv ma pillow


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

This place feels sorta empty..


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamS
pamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSp
amSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpa
mSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamS
pamSpamSpamSpamSpam

on a quick note
Spam


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

hi sugar i luv you so much


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

hey bobby joe

go cut that fkn pony tail u look like a god damn chick


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

What's up guys?

You guys are doing it wrong.....


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

we just quoted someone.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

just realized one of my friends might be the most crazy female out there


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> just realized one of my friends might be the most crazy female out there


what kind of crazy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any crazy is good crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *holds bloodied knife*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at his own knife*
*sees it has no blood yet* 




*sees koimayeul*





run, run, as fast as you can...i'm the man with a knife.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Not necessarily, crazy wild monkey sex, is a good crazy. Stalking you and threaten to murder you after you broke up with her crazy is a more different unwanted kinda crazy.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/QTuiO.jpg


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> http://i.imgur.com/QTuiO.jpg


Cute


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the kind who has unhealthy obsession lol


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of obsession?

gasai yuno like?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

some kind of stalker mixed with an attention whore.. crazy woman


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> some kind of stalker mixed with an attention whore.. crazy woman


one more thing needed to ask. yandere?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolument mon bon monsieur


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> some kind of stalker mixed with an attention whore.. crazy woman







she sounds very strange...
usually stalkers aren't very attention-seeking. If they were, they wouldn't be very good at what they do


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i not understand... seems french.

wait...hmm.... absolutely dear sir?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good guess and good translation


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"absolutely, my good sir"


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a sample of her last mail. i "subconsiously play with the feeling inside her heart" and i "hide her a girlfriend"

no joke


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

french is easier than japanese.


she's taking a girl hostage?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's flirting with you silly!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

haha i know but she imagine me comforting her in that way, its getting scary xD


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> haha i know but she imagine me comforting her in that way, its getting scary xD


I do that all the time with Narayan


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

i seriously don't get that sentence. hide her a girlfriend?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i seriously don't get that sentence. hide her a girlfriend?


I didn't understand that bit either so I'm only going with the first part.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to make it simple, she think i lie about my situation (im single)
she believe i have already a gf and i pretend being single

im guessing for the purpose to play with her feelings, since she now hate me for being a liar 
bat shit crazy woman this one! Christ


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

u haide mai da gurlfriend! u PRICK!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... but... why would you lie about being single?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

damn... even after the explanation, i'm still confused. i'm gonna lay my hands off that one.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> damn... even after the explanation, i'm still confused. i'm gonna lay my hands off that one.


basically, she thinks he has a girlfriend when he doesn't.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

before this story she was convinced i was hiding being gay 
now she shifted to me hiding having a gf

i told you guys she is ape shit crazy woman! she make up stories to explain why i won't give in to her feelings

i told her the real reason many times but it won't get through ^^


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> before this story she was convinced i was hiding being gay
> now she shifted to me hiding having a gf
> 
> i told you guys she is ape shit crazy woman! she make up stories to explain why i won't give in to her feelings
> ...


tell her you're gay then.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe she'll leave you alone. (speaking from personal experience)

or you could stop associating with her


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

oh i leave her alone she will come in few days acting psycho again anyway


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

give her what she wants

sex?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

afraid she cut my ballsack with such a temper


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> oh i leave her alone she will come in few days acting psycho again anyway


hmm... try setting her up with one of your friends. She might forget about you.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

tie her up on the bed before you do it. no blowjobs. she might eat it.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> tie her up on the bed before you do it. no blowjobs. she might eat it.


Seriously lol-ed at this.
She's human being guys... I'm sure she's just a bit lonely... or she's really determined to get him in the sack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Three simple words will get you out of this:

Je suis gay


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

lol even if i tell her this she would find a way and try to straighten me 

as you say she is lonely but also god damn chlildish and immature for a 27.. i can't help but think she never had any real relationship to be so hyper-sensitive about me, i only know her from the internet for like 2 months.. crazzzy lady


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> tie her up on the bed before you do it. no blowjobs. she might eat it.


now that sound like the way to go


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

2 months?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah...
wait you know her from the internet...?
Do you know her IRL?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

not yet thats why i say she is downright crazy woman, already scare me off haha


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

as harsh as it sounds... I reckon you should just ignore her...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

yes. ignore. i thought she was your ex.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

granted, for my own mental health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some1 play corrupt my wish


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

After seeing your picture in Temper Pics... well...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

i always wanted a prinny to be all mine


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> i always wanted a prinny to be all mine


*swoons*


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

time to try again that ff type 0 demo and get past that scorpion boss 
bastard killed all my team almost.. then some sasquatch finished me off the next room


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

scorpion was easy. but the damn mechs in after the snowy area are freaks!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> time to try again that ff type 0 demo and get past that scorpion boss
> bastard killed all my team almost.. then some sasquatch finished me off the next room


Both are easy bosses (though the scorpion boss isn't really a boss as you can't kill it)

That gorilla is easy to kill. Use King and then dodge, fire two bullets.  Dodge again, fire two bullets. etc.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

thx for the tips im getting too old for games with japanese all over the place


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> thx for the tips im getting too old for games with japanese all over the place


If they're all over the place then clearly there is something wrong with your copy


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

1st mission passed! the cake one in the forest


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> No spam for 10 hours?
> 
> *BLASPHEMY.*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

i still can't get past the mechas.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i still can't get past the mechas.


Use Rem and use Thunder shotgun (which I believe is assigned to the [] button)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Grr, now i wants to play it


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

this King character.. is cheated compare to others .. sick!

i hate when a char dies.. the fuck can be done to revive it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Hahaha, looks like im the only one not playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it eats a lot of mp.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then make sure you use that draw thing to get MP
(lock-on dead enemy, press attacking button)


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i only get a few.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Sice also has Thunder Rocket but it needs to charge up first.
These are just suggestions obviously


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

wark!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Kupo!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

mew


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

d00d!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

shoooryuken


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

I'DLIKESUMPOUNDCAKE!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

HADOUKEN!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

but i still don't know how to hadouken?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> but i still don't know how to hadouken?


?, ?, ?, P


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p? why p?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

yooga


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P = Punch


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> yooga





Spoiler





























































koimayeul has gained a new stalker!
Would you like to name your stalker?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

that's a friend picture xD


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> that's a friend picture xD


you mean.. that's a picture of your friend? or do you mean that's a picture for friends?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

a picture of a friend.. or maybe me.. or maybe a random pic from google image.. 
who knows maybe im Eugene Victor Tooms


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

but will you blend?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

that's you koim. i know.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

what is blend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  never heard that word before xD


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> a picture of a friend.. or maybe me.. or maybe a random pic from google image..
> who knows maybe im Eugene Victor Tooms


oh i don't care... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna stalk you...
and trust me...
i'm 10x worse than that girl you were talking about...
ask Narayan


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

The only way to get him to not stalk you is if you're a girl, or try to go after nara-kun...
In my case both


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> that's you koim. i know.


stalker


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

I am the only non stalker prinny here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;; maybe...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

yes. and the least info i have on my book.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh-hem that's me..
I'm your stalker... 
I will begin by looking for your FB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And by saving your ummm... "planking" picture from the same thread that I got the other picture from


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

im Chang Lee



Spoiler


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao now you scaring me dood


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> im Chang Lee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

IGNORE PLEASE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

The above post was brought to you by: Paarish, the crazed stalker


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

crazy prinnies xD

so tell me about sucker punch my download is over but im scared to watch this.. i rly didnt like watchmen.. only that rorschach dood was keeping me awake


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Sucker punch? Its a story that links reality and imagination... thats all i really care to say without spoiling anything.


I never actually watched watchmen though...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

suckerpunch? i thought that movie would blow me away, but i expected too much. still it's a must watch.

wait..i'm talking about the right movie, right?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

this one  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sucker_Punch_%28film%29


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

It was a fun little movie with some nice action


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't seen that film

OFFTOPIC:

@F/I, Narayan and koimayeul:


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> I haven't seen that film
> 
> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> @F/I, Narayan and koimayeul:


*cuddles*


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*starts touching koimayeul in inappropriate places*




voulez-vous coucher avec moi?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

about suckerpunch ahh yes that. then what i said is as is.

about cuddles, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should've been careful koimayeul.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

I say, what seems to be--
OH, CUDDLE PARTY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

what is this i dont even-
oh paarish


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

@koimayeul

I say again!

voulez-vous choucher avec moi?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

lets all make out in a pony land


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> @koimayeul
> 
> I say again!
> 
> voulez-vous choucher avec moi?


d'accord mais je dois d'abord me bourrer la gueule comme il faut


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"okay but I..." I can't read the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TO GOOGLE TRANSLATE... AWAY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

DAMN YOU DOUBLE POSTERS!!! 
*eats muffin*


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh you need to be drunk?

THEN DRINK DAMN YOU!
DRINK!
*grabs a funnel and a 6-pack of beer*


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

" alright but first i have to *french expression for getting drunk* "


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

im already drinkin gin tonic for  hour and half, got to get ready for that movie soon .. and the weekend, have to drink some alcohol its a custom!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

hey, there is already a thread for drinking... on the other hand, this sounds like french drinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 never mind, here is fine


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> im already drinkin gin tonic for  hour and half, got to get ready for that movie soon .. and the weekend, have to drink some alcohol its a custom!


I've already had two suspicious drinks given to me by my cousins because it's my uncles birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*stares at koimayeul's pics dreamingly*



Spoiler



I bet you wish you didn't upload them


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

; yay, i am the only one who did not drink... err... im just gonna... go crawl into that cornet there....


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

im off to see Sucker Punch now with ma bro, got a load of chips and popcorn, and more gin tonic

also here a rare pic of me in my adam clothing..  NSFW!



Spoiler











the forum is awfully slow btw.. looks like a bad gateway incoming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 prinny squad team


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2011)

pic is old.

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u too.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> pic is old.
> 
> and
> 
> ...


*nudges Narayan out of the way*
I'M THE ONLY PRINNY FOR HIM!

*glares at F/I in case he tries something*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Returns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tenfold


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2011)

Returns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thousandfold.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

thousandfold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 returns


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

k finally only a x file episode, it was great! and now off to sleep, nighttt


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

...Aaaaaaaannnnd looks like we're back from another 502.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

in the epic words of fluttershy:
yay


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

eat my underpants


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

In the famous words of a person who's head was a sausage:
"no"


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

YES


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> YES


*stalk*


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah! ma prinny! eat my underpants?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll rather have the thing underneath them


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

This thread has become a little too sticky for my tastes


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh the spamming spam we spam when we practice to deci-SPAM!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*let out a smelly hobo's fart*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*captures the fart in a space time capsule, re-writes its data and molecular structure, and lets out a smell of roses*

NO GOOD IT STILL STINKS!!!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> This thread has become a little too sticky for my tastes


It's just the right amount for me...



Spoiler











*swoons*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Ick... ick ick ick ick ick ick ick >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

What is this I don't even...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

And I dont even


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

And what is this...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont want to know, not even


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

not Eugene Victor Tooms that for sure


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

Even I don't this is what..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

What even this is


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> not Eugene Victor Tooms that for sure


what is it with you and X files?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Eugene VS Mao


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Eugene VS Mao


Mao would destroy Eugene... 
simple as


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Mao Vs Rita


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Mao would destroy Rita...
NEXT!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Mao Vs Yuri


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

who call me


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Mao Vs Yuri
> Mao... ALL THE WAY!
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong Mao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://aselia.wikia.com/wiki/Mao


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont even


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrong mao
we're talking about this mao





eheh... ok then...
Mao Vs tytree


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Mao would beat Tytree as well...
(can't u c what i did that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

the hell is that horrid lil mustache


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Mao VS Veigue

>_> the next one will beat mao for sure


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Mao already beat him!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok then, mao loses this one
Mao Vs Veigue AND Tytree shouting Claire and aniki respectively at the top of their lungs


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Mao is too awesome
He wins


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

tales of suxxx  

*flameshield on*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

False, this is the one and only time mao can be beaten


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> tales of suxxx
> 
> *flameshield on*
> You're not koimayeul!
> ...


No! Mao is too awesome to be beaten!
Chinchin pui pui~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, even mao's awesomeness cannot stand Veigue's and Tytree's ultimate attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now then: something more challenging


Spoiler



Barbatos Vs an item


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Barbatos Vs an item


seriously? obviously the.. oh shi-

[youtube]efJlhwRmRfw[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

just troll i liked the few tales i played 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw.. its TIDUS the best! from ffx!
k that was also a big troll


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Pascal Vs Hubert

and with this post, check mate Hydreigon


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Pascal Vs Hubert
> 
> and with this post, check mate Hydreigon


wat? O.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Same number of posts in this topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

Ohh, I see.
HEY! I still have one more post!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Not anymoar


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

Not if I can help it! ;O;


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Pascal Vs Hubert
> 
> and with this post, check mate Hydreigon


Hubert! obviously!
Tilt Beat! Tilt Beat! Tilt Beat! etc. etc.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

We just need one person outside of us to post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: ah, wonderful.

Sophie vs pascal


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

cousin hubert le monte-en-l'air?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh hey, i now have 1 more post


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

I salute you, new leader.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am slowly takeing over the EoF


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: spai_


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: FFS stop posting ponies -Pong_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

post hamsters!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Hamtaro


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Can't let you do that, Star Fox. ~VA_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> We just need one person outside of us to post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sophie that time!
:yaycatastrophe:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Asbel Vs Yuri 
In terms of hi-ougi spamming


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

huge cock, nfsw!



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Asbel Vs Yuri
> In terms of hi-ougi spamming
> juuha goushouzan...
> zankou rouenjin..
> ...


BASTARD!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

why, aint this a huge one?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Manlik Vs Manlik in a speedo
In terms of manly ness


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> huge cock, nfsw!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That cock is MASSIVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

lovelly right


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

I know.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Manlik Vs Manlik in a speedo
> In terms of manly ness


no contest!
obviously manlik.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

too much spam


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

better ?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> better ?


as said by SausageHead:

no


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

busy day, silly spammers i tell you


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 15, 2011)

YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE DONE THAT!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

i hate seafood


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> i hate seafood


i like seafood


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eww...seafood.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

I liek anchovies


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

I liek turtles.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

I liek spamu ing more than thou


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

I liek spamu ing as much as thou.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

False, i lied


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

whats your favorite thing about space?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine is space.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

i like space cuz there' space to have space and i feel really in my own space, while in space


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

oh... here come space cops... here come space cops...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

SPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

What will i say when i meet the sun? err... hi... hi sun...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

[youtube]Z1roP52Py7s[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

gimme smarties


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> gimme smarties


NO SMARTIES FOR YOU!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

breaking news!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

GIMME VODKA!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

GIMME YA WIZARD JUICES!!!~~~~


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

can you herp pls?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

herp derp.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

do you speak english? i want to go to the states of america pls show me the way

also i want big fries and a pack of heineken

do you do fireballs? are you wizard?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry, I only speak the language of herp derp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

You can have this thread back Hydreigon


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)

Nah..you can keep it.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

derpderpderpderp


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

eat my socks


----------



## Paarish (Aug 16, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> eat my socks


socks my eat


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

you wanna take a dump?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

>


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

C-C-C-Combo breaker


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

gimme bread


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

GIMME VODKA!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

show ID


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

How about I show you my badge?






I'm Detective John Kimble. I'm a cop, you idiot! ;O;


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

im sorry im on the internet right now, and cops do not belong there


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

Be right back, I'm just gonna pour some lemon juice into my eyes.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Be right back, I'm just gonna pour some lemon juice into my eyes.


I'm adding salt to mine


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## R4Liam (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

you want a shoryuken


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 16, 2011)

In the words of a person whose head was a sausage:

"no"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

Prinny rule no.1!




You shall always say "dood" at the end of all your sentences.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

hobo.. d00d!


----------



## xatratx (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't like to post. But, I like spam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d00D


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

Moar spam, d00d.


----------



## xatratx (Aug 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Moar spam, d00d.



Do you want free DS roms? Go to http://freedsroms.com/ and enter the secret word 'spampie1'. The site also has a DSi and 3DS debug rom. The site only lasts for 30 seconds. GO D00D!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## xatratx (Aug 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

>



You took too long.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm.. am i seeing double d00d?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

xatratx said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've been looking for a dump of Kirby Mass Destruction.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hmm.. am i seeing double d00d?


[youtube]gvdf5n-zI14[/youtube]


----------



## xatratx (Aug 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> xatratx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! It's not 30 seconds, but 30 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I need to find a link to the N5DSU from 2020. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Than, I would add a link to a working 3DS and DSi firmware hack using a flashcard, a router, WiFi, Action Replay DSi, Action Replay 3DS+ (Includes a 4 GB SDHC Card, a SDHC Card Reader made in the USA, 3DS Trainer Toolkit software, and the Action Replay 3DS+ Code Manager software). 

It also needs DsNiWiP. DsNiWiP is the special software that: 

1. Captures the 3DS/DSi's request for the firmware update.
2. Forwards the request it to Nintendo.
3. Nintendo sends the updated firmware to the 3DS/DSi.
4. DsNiWiP captures the firmware and puts the DSi/3DS on 'Hold'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Patches the updated system's firmware with the following :


A. Remove the requirement to access the Nintendo 3DS/DSi Shop on an older firmware.
B. Unlocks some 'Secret' features. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C. Adds the 'Homebrew Channel' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D. Removes the 'ticket check' so you can share DSi/3DSware! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






E. Adds 'Brick Protection' 
F. Plus More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Sends Hacked firmware to the 3DS/DSi .
7. Gives you some Pie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DsNiWiP is available for free at a secret Onion address that you have to PM me for.



-------------------------------------------------------------------
@Hydreigon

First, I see video.

Then, I see this:


Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
_Apache Server at www.youtube.com Port 80
_

Then this:

*
Http/1.1 Service Unavailable*

And now, I see video again. Funky Server. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 17, 2011)

Whoops. /facepalm


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

im a wizard


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> im a wizard


No you're not! You just made a wish in the "corrupt a wish" game to become one!


----------



## xatratx (Aug 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, you are not a wizard koimayeul.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::          :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


^^^^^^^^^
A weak hole in the GBAtemp Network. What to do........................

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::          :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Fixed with super tape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks like raulpica was just here. Hi!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

... d00d...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

What up, dood?


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 18, 2011)

YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE DONE THAT!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

But...but..I had to...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE DONE THAT!


Ben told me i would get a cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Really? I just did it for the lulz.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

I still have yet to get said cookie


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's your cookie. :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Here's your cookie. :3


so cute.. chocolate looks like lil turds..


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Did anyone know that Hershey Kisses are created when a rainbow unicorn takes crap?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 18, 2011)

can i post a pic of a girl on a donald duck ride?
http://i.imgur.com/0X9eF.jpg


----------



## Paarish (Aug 18, 2011)

@narayan
I c wut u did thar


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> @narayan
> I c wut u did thar


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> What the shit


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

im a wizard!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

cast, pure beauty.. see!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAHHHH!! I WILL DESTROY YOU!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

*opens a can of red bull*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

That..

was..

MINE!!
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

*throws hydreigon a spare red bull*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

[youtube]9KiIK9zdcck[/youtube]



Spoiler



The fuck? Where the hell is she, then?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

Nothing sus


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

>.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Have a cookie!


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

EEEEE.....
[youtube]q3gqG_aGECw[/youtube]


Spoiler



NOPE!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 19, 2011)

Desmund the moon bear!






THE END O_O


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

[youtube]uA_zG7n-tVI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Grr... damn my torrents >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Kweh! :3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Kupo~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

wark!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

popo~!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

u want a shoryuken?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

no, but id like some pound caek


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

WHO WANTS POUND CAKE?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

IDLIKESUMPOUNDCAEK!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

iwoudlikesompoudcaketoo!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

[youtube]SL_x1rRg7mM[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

[youtube]ynL_eSDTI3A[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

I SQUISH YOU NOW!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

wha? u want  a yoga fire??


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

TOUHOUTOUHOU
TOUHOUTOUHOUTOUHOU
TOUHOUTOUHOU
TOUHOUTOUHOUTOUHOU
TOUHOUTOUHOU
TOUHOUTOUHOUTOUHOUTOUHOU
[youtube]Kc8GNaED3Ok[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

SPAMMY SPAMMY!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

huh? u want  a hadouken?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

No...
IDLIEKSOMEPOUNDCAKE!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> huh? u want  a hadouken?


I prefer Kamehameha.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

because i am a wizard, i shall grant your wish

[youtube]2kxYnrQpcYw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

wat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

EXTRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEME


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Awwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

<img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

<img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Getting dizzy.. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wacko.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wacko.gif" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

<img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

Shiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

im epileptic!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

Well here we are again


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't believe I turned a 9 page thread into into a 93 page thread..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

I turned a 50 page thread into a 240 page thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, this thread is awesome


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

All it needs is more spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

but how do we do that?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

I dunno, more spam?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

how i spam thread?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

how do i do the internet?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

how i shot web?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

how do i internet?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

how do i broken


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

how do i download rom? plz link plz plz plz ;angry:


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

why my iso nut wuurkin


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

where i find iso? ;angry;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

y u keep banning my rom linkz?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

plz were i find r0mz? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

pm romz plox


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

how do i put r0ms in my r4


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

how i 4r rmsz?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

how i do tht?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

romz r ghey i gutz r4 n itz btter


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

fuk tha ds i got psp


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

my psp plays spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

my psp plays...maps


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

My maps are hacked to play spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

My spam is hacked to play maps.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

my maps spam y m?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

how i do that. what do i use?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

go hang a salami i am a lasagna hog


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

i am sausage head and wtf is this?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 20, 2011)

3


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

47
&
42


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 20, 2011)

shots, i prefer liquid cocaine


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

I say, what seems to be going in here? ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

Also,


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

I love spam...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

Spam is awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome is spam


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome spam is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

is spam awesome


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

Edit: ah, nice, double post... its been a while since that happened


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

i hate you and your whole family

go die in a corner and i send hobo to pee over your tombstone

sorry.. that was evil


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

out for livers


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

My liver, my choice


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

*cricket chirps*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*chirps crickets*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## xatratx (Aug 21, 2011)

......

Things To Do.......

1. Get a new signature.
2. Get a new display name.
3. Get a new avatar. (m-pix)
4. Get a Nintendo 3DS.
5. Get over 100 posts in EoF.
6. Get over 10 posts. ( I did that all ready. :/ Stupid post count. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
7. null
8. null
9. FFFF
10. FCFB
11. 0000
12. 1111
13. Get a new profile picture. (m-pix)
14. Think of something else.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

im jelly


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

You're jelly?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

yes sir i am

btw, iwoudlikesompundcake


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't have any.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Dis got stickied


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

..With my... 


Spoiler



roll of duct tape.





Spoiler



What were you expecting?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> ..With my...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



ninja info cards


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Yo dawg, i herd u liek spoilers


Spoiler



so we put a spoiler in a spoiler so now you can be spoiled while snape kills dumbledor


----------



## xatratx (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang, I should have not changed my profile picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid 'The upload failed. Please contact a board administrator.' When will they get this fixed? At least you can upload photos on m-pix. Who has a 6MB picture?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## ars25 (Aug 21, 2011)

ggogtgogfodjgasdonjmwser'lsdjqk;l
twqsf,mlEWBNKJLSDGNHWSELKHRJGTJLSEHNSRKLFHSE'Hljdshbjsdnbsdfgnhfgsehjnewfrhewwakljhwre[wsrehj


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;


Spoiler



;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O; ;O;


EDIT: ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Edit: wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Spoiler



[15:39]  *Cries Who is going to take care of our kids? 
[15:39] * Hydreigon looks around 
[15:39]  We had kids?


lolwut?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Edit: Your kids tasted terrible


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

EDIT: Edit: edit: edit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

Edit: Waffles


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

EDIT: EDIT: EDIT: EDIT: EDIT: EDIT: EDIT.

Also, wtf?


Spoiler



[15:23]  Wait..who's controlling tempbot? 
[15:24]  i control me 
[15:24]  bitches


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

control with stylus only is SHIT! FU NINTY i want playable zelda for my ds!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2011)

For The Love of Ponies Don't Click Me!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

i didn't click.. k.. i did.. anyway PLEASE I TELLIN YOU NOT to open the door to get your smokes!



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

Spam.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2011)

I am catboy


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

hai! 

bai!


----------



## xatratx (Aug 21, 2011)

............................................Post continues here: http://www.dottedlines.com/


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

xatratx said:
			
		

> ............................................Post continues here: http://www.dottedlines.com/


I found this on that site.
http://www.pointlesssites.com/


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

close to 40° WTF


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

it is that hot.. f*ck the canicule or w/e the name in english


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Air conditioner?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

do not have easily in france, in such houses as mine


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

i don't even


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

what is this..


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

because i can!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

That's an obvious lie.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

im a wizard so i can!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> That's an obvious lie.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

proof


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Objection!


			
				Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > That's an obvious lie.


----------



## Wetlands (Aug 25, 2011)

*I Wanna Dieeeee*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

Wetlands said:
			
		

> *I Wanna Dieeeee*


PM your adress i might know just the right person for ya.. he luv livers


----------



## Wetlands (Aug 25, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Wetlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....I tried it, didnt worked...really...YAY Im complete senseless I always wanted to be senseless since I first started visiting the temp


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 25, 2011)

Wetlands said:
			
		

> YAY Im complete senseless I always wanted to be senseless since I first started visiting the temp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Wetlands (Aug 26, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Wetlands said:
			
		

> *I Wanna Dieeeee*


Okay
*Picks up Shinigami's Death Note and writes name*
Done.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

Spoiler: KUREA!!!



[youtube]CH4PiH9wc8c[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

MY TURN!
[youtube]4PPe3K1i9RA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

[youtube]uA_zG7n-tVI[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Lanipator.  That's Lanipator.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

a certain someone said:
			
		

>


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 27, 2011)

One smiley from each set I've got now. Joyfulness!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler: KUREA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]CH4PiH9wc8c[/youtube]


You knew this was coming...


Spoiler: Mugen Zekkyoujin! (??????)



[youtube]VzjRz87tlA8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]http://youtu.be/ALOxyWu65PY[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

TALES DANCE PARTY!
[youtube]WJOTiNJZMPQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/-FIpn_HHPQ0[/youtube]
edit: 


Spoiler



silly idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its actually "tales of destiny" and not abyss


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

LOLICON!

[youtube]kS528dPqWm4[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

Holy Bullshit

[youtube]hG2otLyvuCQ[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2011)

Tales of Party!





[youtube]Zn_lODojyfM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> What the shit


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

u want a hadouken?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 27, 2011)

IDLIEKSUMPOUNDCAEK!


----------



## xatratx (Aug 27, 2011)

I "hacked" GBAtemp.net so I have 5,000,000 posts. I did not use Firebug, Page Hacker, or downloaded the page to my computer to edit it. I am using Firefox and only I can see the hack unless you download ________________________ at _______________________.org

This __________ hack is so awesome because you can replace almost any text on any website.

Guess the missing details.

Hint: It's a script; but it's not JavaScript.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

...The EoF is quiet.


----------



## ars25 (Aug 27, 2011)

*WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE* (show)


----------



## xatratx (Aug 27, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3856651:date=Aug 27 2011, 05:03 PM:name=ars25)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ars25 @ Aug 27 2011, 05:03 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3856651"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><div class="quotetop" style="color: #000060;"> <img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/bluewarning.gif"> <b>WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE</b> <div id="show537778" style="display: inline;">(<a style="cursorointer; text-decoration:underline;">show</a>)</div></div><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

FAIL!

Anyway, have fun with <a href="http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/41369" target="_blank">this</a>! 



Spoiler: HAPPY ZONE HAX!



<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/smile.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />



I bypassed the limit by using the max number of picture tags and emoticons. This took forever to make.

CODE:



Spoiler: HAPPY ZONE HAX CODE!



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler: Happy ZONE HAX











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> [youtube]uA_zG7n-tVI[/youtube]


?(????)




























GRANVILLE!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

SMALLVILLe!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

GRANVILLE!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

PONYVILLE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]rmHAqgAFt6E[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/LMaIYfkFrh8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]ftvZFUg4HPc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/i8HlxlwGfKY[/youtube]
_yay_


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]Iq2cYOi7DYQ[/youtube]
I turned up the volume thinking it was the original clip.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/QKeMCXKSk5c[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

pony can go to hell! eat *THIS*! my niece got it on youtube and full sound all afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]LhW25E2Y0YI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!
[youtube]ITr90v7UaNg[/youtube]
"I never ****ed a baby dragon before!"
"A chance to **** the wonderbolts?"
"No, no, no, oh **** no!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/NKWpGJ4Xhw8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]SoVdUBDdpc4[/youtube]
ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/GFFRj9PZA9o[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]LfJR6sAo0CU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/6zHZj8Xp-Ik[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]5FiFMKR3LGc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/_awO01N80XA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]44_J2jAFPQc[/youtube]
Ahh, I love irc.


Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][15:23]  We never talk anymore. I miss you. 
[15:23]  LOOK AT ME!!! 
[15:29]  O.O 
[15:29]  WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME!!! 
[15:29]  I LOVE YOU. 
[15:29]  Y U NO LOVE ME? 
[15:29]  WHEN MR. FLUFFY DIED YOU JUST LAUGHED AT ME!!! 
[15:30]  NO I DID NOT! 
[15:30]  ;O; 
[15:31]  *looks at hands* *sees blood* YOU KILLED MR. FLUFFY 
[15:31]  Uhh..nope. 
[15:31]  I CAN HEAR HIS SOLE IN YOU BLODDY HANDS!!! 
[15:32]  I didn't do it! I swear! ;O; 
[15:33]  *trys to look at his back* WHAT ARE YOU HIDING FROM ME!!! 
[15:33]  Nothing. 
[15:34]  *grabs hand* HIS PAW!!! YOU SICKO YOU CUT OFF HIS PAW!!! 
[15:34] * Hydreigon pulls his hand away 
[15:34]  NO I DIDN'T!! 
[15:34]  BUt.... WHY!!! 
[15:35]  I dunno. 
[15:35]  * Cries 
[15:36]  THIS IS WHAT YOU DID FOR OUR HONEYMOON 
[15:36]  WHAT!? WHY WOULD I DO SUCH A THING!? 
[15:37]  THAtS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW 
[15:38]  i'm leaving you. You never treated my like your husband. You treated me like poo 
[15:38]  Go then! ;O; 
[15:39]  *Cries Who is going to take care of our kids? 
[15:39] * Hydreigon looks around 
[15:39]  We had kids? 
[15:40]  Don't you remember? 1986. Alanjohnd backlaeor party!!!! 
[15:40]  Ohh, that. 
[15:40]  I remember now. 
[15:41]  YOU TRIED TO STAB ME! 
[15:41]  ;O; 
[15:41]  only because i saw you flirting with xuphor 
[15:41]  That was you! 
[15:42]  NO I WAS TALKING TO iFISH!!! MY BROTHER!!! YOU WERE FLIRTING WITH XUPHOR!!! 
[15:42]  Maybe I was, but still.. 
[15:43]  STILL WHAT! You told me i was your olny love!! 
[15:44]  I CAN'T REMEMBER WHAT I DID EXACTLY, I WAS FREAKING DRUNK! 
[15:45]  SO NONE OF THAT "Your my only" and "lets get married" WAs TRUE!!! 
[15:46]  Well, the "lets get married" part was true.. and so was the "your my only" part".. 
[15:46]  BUT FOR GOD'S SAKE, I WASN'T HITTING ON XUPHOR! 
[15:47]  *Takes out  gun* I've been waiting for this day for a long time you CHEATING CAT KILLING MONSTER!!! 
[15:47] * Hydreigon pulls out a handgun 
[15:47]  Say what now? 
[15:48]  *Tagzard Shoots xuphor 
[15:48]  HOW DOES IT FEEL 
[15:48]  (wrong person) 
[15:48]  *Tagzard looks 
[15:48]  MACHOMUU NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo 
[15:49] * Hydreigon shakes head 
[15:49]  nope. 
[15:49]  WHO 
[15:49]  That was sausage head 
[15:49]  So.. 
[15:49]  *Tagzard looks 
[15:49]  OMG!! ITS SASUAGE HEAD DRESSED AJ MACHOMUU DRESSED AS XUPHOR!!! 
[15:50]  lolwut. 
[15:50]  DONT YOU LAUGH AT MEE!! 
[15:50]  *Tagzard pulls trigger at hydreigon 
[15:50]  Who said that I did? 
[15:51] * Hydreigon flies away gracefully 
[15:51]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[15:51]  *Tagzard looks 
[15:51]  BUT HOW!!!! 
[15:51]  Wings! 
[15:51]  Drank a crapload of red bull. 
[15:51]  *Tagzard drinks 100 monsters 
[15:52]  *Tagzard dies 
[15:52]  Goddammit. 
[15:52]  *Xuphor comes 
[15:52]  Wait a second! 
[15:52]  YOU AIN'T DEAD! 
[15:53]  *Tagzard stands up and shoots xuphor 
[15:53]  But she is 
[15:53]  Lies. 
[15:53]  She's right next to AlanJohn. 
[15:53]  But she is on the ground dead. 
[15:53]  *Tagzard grabs hydreigon head 
[15:53]  LOOK AT HER!!! 
[15:53]  That really her? 
[15:54]  TELL ME YOU DONT LOVE HER!! 
[15:54]  *Shakes hydreigon head 
[15:54]  Maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[15:54]  Maybe not. 
[15:54]  TELL MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[15:54]  AAAAHHHH YOU MURDERER! 
[15:55]  It had too be done. She was trying to keep us apart 
[15:55]  I love you. >.>
[15:55]  *Tagzard kisses hydreigon 
[15:55]  OH GOD UR A DOOD 
[15:55]  WTF! YOU TOLD ME YOU WERE A WOMAN!!
[15:56]  YOU TOLD ME U WERE A WOMAN 
[15:56]  Holy crap, so I was drunk! 
[15:56]  *Tagzard runs away 
[15:56]  FREAK!!!! 
[15:57]  COME BACK HERE AND LET ME BEAT YOUR FACE IN! 
[15:57] * Hydreigon chases after tagzard 
[15:57]  *Tagzard leaves chat


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/kiHbuVWw-wI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]xzkWkOb_PrY[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/GMB_SLYQ3Pg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]ek0_wG960QM[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/QwIphm5wVAs[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]9zSHz7Thvbc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/_yGTtK9aAmA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]ivDAMr6GfHU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/wU6Y6IANAvs[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]FY8tuTqgukI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/3w2fsaCkOFQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]zB8Kvvp27Lo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/B5RWk171beU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]v3cRWJcZjW4[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/rwp60eYuie0[/youtube]

I love how this has become a pony thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]DLTZctTG6cE[/youtube]
I know right?
Better keep this a secret from p1ng or he's gonna have A LOT of work to do.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/K0QHw7iy1Rg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]UG-YynkOixI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/VkXDMVYdKB8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]R7L7lalP1Lk[/youtube]
Ohh, here come space cops. How many space cops?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/PqRhJm9y6N8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]JWMm9ZUda5o[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/usYRXYdBG30[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]k8whn597qTY[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/hf_-1WT4cd8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

[youtube]ALufiFp2Zvk[/youtube]


----------



## xatratx (Aug 29, 2011)

I hate when posts get reported and locked. 

If I can lock/unlock threads and change the title and subtitle, then handling the thread would be easier.

1. I would lock the thread.
2. Change the title and subtitle.
3. Edit the post to remove the 'lockable worthy' content.
4. Unlock the thread.

I could have avoided one problem with this.

Do you think a topic that you can continue on to a locked topic would get reported by the first poster and get locked by the second?

PS: Don't 'combine' threads. They just get locked almost instantly, even in the EOF. Yes, the EOF!


Anyway, spam............


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

You can report your own topic or PM a mod to change the thread title or to have posts removed..
You can also request a lock. (I think)

If a discussion in a locked thread continues in another, I'm pretty sure that thread will be locked/deleted also.

OSHI-
I'm being serious in the EoF!?
Uhh..yaaaaaaaayy~


----------



## Paarish (Aug 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> You can report your own topic or PM a mod to change the thread title or to have posts removed..
> You can also request a lock. (I think)
> 
> If a discussion in a locked thread continues in another, I'm pretty sure that thread will be locked/deleted also.
> ...


not yay! BAD HYDREIGON!
No dinner for you tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Sorry, needed to get rid of the seriousness from the EOF


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2011)

spammin' mah junk in the spam thred

URNSO by mthrnite


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ
Hi mthr!


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2011)

ohai u liek my song?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 29, 2011)

yesz! :3


----------



## Nujui (Aug 29, 2011)

Red Skull don't like my coffee!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Red Skull don't like my coffee!


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Red Skull don't like my coffee!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because I'm the only one who makes good coffee around here.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*PHAUGHH!*_


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh i prefer tea but i'm all out of tea.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

waffles. that is all~


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

Blue. That is all~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]3TcXFSyrfw0[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/JgbRy_rWB04[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]50xrx3cUb2Y[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/mFDo5maj7cQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]gkTzkDufJMo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/uHtPOhg8G28[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]0FMDnNlTc6E[/youtube]
FUCK, WRONG TAG!
YOU SAW NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/-8lzIUkm77w[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]zEHLzMteglo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/ozDvkBe2rdg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]yH-cg5gdKUM[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/AMASQZ5bsrw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]X_ndShulYBA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/8mG2I-o3yUA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]bSxD7ANFONM[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/nMpT68oU7k8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]cOc_N0mYe18[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/UYdJT_KY5_s[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]DLTZctTG6cE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/MpSArCHmn_0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]so9-cfQv6YI[/youtube]
Cross your my heart, hope to die fly, stick a needle cupcake in your my eye


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/9Y3-IEQxj_Q[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]t348e24vDyA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/NbF6mWk1Z3A[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

LOLWUT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]mayCvk2P4f0[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/Fk9C9baPVD8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]Ays5DP1m1JQ[/youtube]
In loving memory of a certain someone.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/frm3mjy9l8c[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2011)

would appreciate you guys stop with youtube it slow down my computer as i open this ><

or at least spoiler them.. thx!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

Next page, please!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/14IalSbBq4c[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]kEOpr2jai9c[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/uVmdTf7Vcxc[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]rb1ShW3NUME[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/_0y9vqWdDQQ[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG STOP POSTING PONIES!
YOU'RE GONNA GET US ALL KILLED!

[youtube]z3VOwdwBPos[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/65fA6bMfrBo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]kS6eSU6hlCc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/PHUjYIaeDJk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]x_R7dushO9U[/youtube]
This is a ticking time bomb waiting to go off.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/scDT9qiSF2A[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]IAcsyl7bRMU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/VoGUUt6dIa0[/youtube]
Spike lieks pickles


----------



## Paarish (Aug 30, 2011)

Finished ToR



Spoiler: ToR Spoilers



WHY DID AGARTE DIE!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NOW MILHAUST AND HER WILL NEVER BE TOGETHER!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]J7LawW8aWKg[/youtube]
LOL @ pinkie core.

"We don't normally wear clothes.."
*squee*
LOLWUT?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]http://youtu.be/oXt1AylGdFc[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

The game.
@video
At least I have friendship.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

... i still dont get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]ysR-Npggh68[/youtube]
ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)
Fluttershy's trolling them. They lost the game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/BP-jJTqbwXI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]UE2dJ3t4azQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/EvHgaV5GFBM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]AVwPV9p_x8E[/youtube]
Everypony's reaction when she said that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/ZZ8mtf0GPFA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]Y1tvgbzwH0M[/youtube]
Alternate response:
[youtube]ST3_zUrcYGU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/2XLzThM7PAk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]-_zyx4OTo8Q[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/axbU7kzWMqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

(uh oh)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

eep...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Cross your heart, hope to die, stick a needle in my eye.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Cross my heart, hope to fly, stick a cupcake in my eye.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Cross my heart, hope to fly, stick a cupcake in my-- ow!
(FAIL.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Why did we stop posting youtube videos?



Spoiler



and why did my warn level decrease?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw 3 anonymous users, and I thought "oh crap, Vulpes is here."
I imagined him going through every post.. (it started from page 103)

..while saying this:
[youtube]InGTiCDBPZI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh fair enough 
[youtube]http://youtu.be/NDAnm1Fk-9g[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Suddenly, Celestia.
[youtube]UdyAoSXF9LU[/youtube]
Tag fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/0kLR1UQyS9w[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]h4sqiqh1-EM[/youtube]
Tag fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/KN2Pyn0_5ZQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]fEpHmoAiXgg[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/TQD0U6r8siA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]NJ3ZGhzFx4Q[/youtube]
"You know what this calls for?"
*6 hours later*
"A PARTY!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/FIjUMxEbJ3U[/youtube]


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

huh?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]RmzTQHPrJ_8[/youtube]
*nothing to see here*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/lsf6s-FxrmU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]LijTNluceSA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/OR4vAX_sghY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]yz5PX8M4ZJg[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/Q_D7Ov0xKts[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]ZrYxqaov7E4[/youtube]
On a side note, I'm able to download the 10 NES games for the ambassador program..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/yLxGOLaM5dQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t306983-3ds-ambassador-...view=getnewpost
/thread

The games are around 30 blocks each...but why the hell is the ambassador certificate 147 blocks!? O.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

>_>;; still not available for me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn.. Why did they start this a day early for NA ambassadors?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

For the lulz?

Meh, its the 1 of September here so


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 31, 2011)

AH! was fed up with the ponies.. spiler those shit btw, it slowdown my comp!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/oLQX2XQfYQs[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]eFexoI9k5-s[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/OxHgexVmHXE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]WxVyg3-3d0M[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/BRsj0t5rtyw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]UDl-yZu9WlE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Izkw-rKcHv4[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]mFh8jrO6U_c[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/EzHAP5BGwRg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]sboU_fZUbk4[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/K5lCRXwY_ck[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]gRcWjX8vJbk[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/igkdr_vdh4w[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Why do I feel like we're both posting videos from kyrospawn's channel?


Spoiler: Totally unrelated video.



[youtube]VTlGYS6rAfA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

huh... good point...


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/8UqUrRnh0XI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Trollestia's pet is a troll



[youtube]5ZYK1ijU1nk[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: the bird appears to be the word



[youtube]http://youtu.be/luYvENzk_Aw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Not pony-related, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]C_VheAwZBuQ[/youtube]


Shit, stupid ipad.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: You posted the same thing



[youtube]http://youtu.be/9zSHz7Thvbc[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Fixed.


Spoiler



[youtube]ysR-Npggh68[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Guile's theme goes with everything



[youtube]http://youtu.be/0bjkM_y-Wps[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]wrOQDp1-NUE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: meh



[youtube]http://youtu.be/y7yxnkeQJBU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]NqDaMSk00wA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/X7IZYfkC1gA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]a63Qc5gKvps[/youtube]


Shit, same video.


Spoiler



[youtube]XAnRbTi-65M[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: back to ponies



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Ll8lZKEh2wY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Aww yeah



[youtube]LfJR6sAo0CU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/x0IjmWfUizU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







][youtube]50xrx3cUb2Y[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: :trollface:



[youtube]http://youtu.be/VpPPosBQSCk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



[youtube]i6deaHpJOb8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: trollestia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/erohefd2aeM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]0FMDnNlTc6E[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/-H4ceCOMXHY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]vMCoMJVPgB8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/Nw7BSgWG6Kw[/youtube]








 i dont get it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]md_IaoyaQZQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: butterfly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/AJHvzJiiXAM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]TmQld67v9_Y[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: duh



[youtube]http://youtu.be/FzMD-E0mxtA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]DtIGSwkXNHY[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/GVuNcuWpg84[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]NkgbKoKcntU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/zP5dWI_GILw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]IO7hjaMaAm8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: err



[youtube]http://youtu.be/_cTYk8NApSY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: um..



[youtube]bgLo_AW7Pb0[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/kpxnUUi-Mmw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]R7L7lalP1Lk[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2011)

From Tales forum:


			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Tales fans.. non tales fans... to the hearts that love Tales, are we all not the same? Can't we look past the differences, and work towards a loving future?
> 
> After a journey, I learned that humas... gajumas... could live together in harmony, we forged a destiny that worked towards making the best peach pie... the world continued on in a place of peace and happiness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Spoiler: WARNING: FUCKING HUGE PIC


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> From Tales forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]http://youtu.be/Jpgy21r_dRE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

[youtube]x_R7dushO9U[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Spoiler: u_u



[youtube]http://youtu.be/DLTZctTG6cE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]rb1ShW3NUME[/youtube]


TAG FAIL.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

Spoiler: o_o



[youtube]http://youtu.be/0emeaSF6uPY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]c6KScFGXiJk[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

spammed for banning


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned for...
wait, wat?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ooh ooh

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but
You're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

(Ooh, give you up)
(Ooh, give you up)
(Ooh)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
(Ooh)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)

We've know each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but
You're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahhhhh ya ya yaaaah, ya ya yaaah, yaaah, ya yah.
Ohohohoooo! Oh ya yaaah, ya ya yaaah, yaaah, ya yah.
Ye-ye-ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh, oh hohohoh.
Ye-ye-ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh, oh hohohooooooooooo!
-aaaaoooooh, aaaooo hooo haha
Nah-nah-nah-nah-nuh-nuh, nah nuh-nuh, nah nuh-nuh, nah nuh-nuh, nuh-nah.
Nah-nah-nah-nun, nun-ah-nah, nun-ah-nah, nah-nah-nah-nah-nah!
Nah-nah-nah-nah-naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaah! Dah dah daaaaaaaaah
Da-da-daaah, daaah, daa-daah.
Lololololoooooooo! La la-laaaaaah, la la laah, lol, haha.
Oh-ho-ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, oh-ho-ho-ho-ho!
Oh-ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, lo-lo-loooo!
AAIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-eee-eee-EEEE!
Luh luh lah, lah, lah-lah.
Oh-ho-ho-ho-hoooooo!-BOPahdududuh-dah-da dudaaah!
Da-da-daaah, daaah, daa-daah.
Lololololo, lololo, lololol, la la la la yaah!
Trolololo la, la-la-la, la-la-la-
Oh hahahaho! Hahaheheho! Hohohoheho! Hahahaheho!
Lolololololololo, lololololololol, lololololololol, lololo LOL!
Ahhhhh! La-la-laaah! La la-laaah, laaah, la-la.
Oh-ho-ho-ho-hoooooo! La, la-laaaah, lalala, lol, haha.
Lolololo-lololo-lololo, oh-ho-ho-ho-ho!
Lolololo-lololo-lololo, oh-ho-ho-ho hooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: Running in the 90's



[youtube]http://youtu.be/XvhRYBqYxCU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: o.o



[youtube]oug1AtJYJ5g[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: ~_~



[youtube]http://youtu.be/F2ODeQOYs1E[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]HRKkhtSMZGo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: >_>;



[youtube]http://youtu.be/rPab2-ozGvI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]oDGbtoiqb4U[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleOLKA!!!][youtube]http://youtu.be/sYf64O-tsy4[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: wat.



[youtube]AVwPV9p_x8E[/youtube]


Celestia's reaction is just priceless.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: Freakazoid



[youtube]http://youtu.be/l9srCxUtK1U[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]WxVyg3-3d0M[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: o_o



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ed-hUoeHcz0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]KccfY8xfe3Y[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: Its so simple



[youtube]http://youtu.be/d06ccWORI5g[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: ._.



[youtube]foxpYC2soAo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Cupcakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/WGFr0vKKNKc[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: Fluttershy



[youtube]jdQh5wodpcQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: @machomuu



[youtube]http://youtu.be/RWyQlryTt-0[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Sep 3, 2011)

Woah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been a while ever since I visited EoF, now this thread has already reached 118 pages?! 



Spoiler: "Do not view."



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC-             k


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]Hi there


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]Holy crap, I'm close to 500 posts in this thread!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



o_o



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/asEN8iT9diw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]















































[/spoiler][/Spoiler]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: no



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Ays5DP1m1JQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler: yes



[youtube]olNTEKnrG7M[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/8j77iN-4Ftg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻



[youtube]h0DePfvqFlw[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ┻━┻



[youtube]http://youtu.be/FR7PfEQmmj4[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: (╮°-°)╮┳━┳



[youtube]k8whn597qTY[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ┳━┳



[youtube]http://youtu.be/iDoFCJFAY_Q[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ╫─────╫ ლ(ಠ益ಠლ) Unflippable Table!



[youtube]MK-ZwRpQSwY[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ─────



[youtube]http://youtu.be/jVhdKoU69DA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ( ╯°□°)╯|



[youtube]lsf6s-FxrmU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/gyJRCcPYhG0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]-_zyx4OTo8Q[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: *shrugs*



[youtube]http://youtu.be/wGANoWIujq0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ???



[youtube]JWMm9ZUda5o[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: *grin*



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ALufiFp2Zvk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: O.o



[youtube]h4sqiqh1-EM[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/OmyMjQcEh8w[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: nope.avi



[youtube]m1oKoWmu1zQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: :/



[youtube]http://youtu.be/T4rofO6M8As[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: -.-"



[youtube]M2bQadRVqvk[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: Ponyquest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/3__pR3NBf34[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: WHOOO!!!



[youtube]5vhq6h2ZPB8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/zQ5xfBo7JBY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]RAp8DFBb7XM[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

<b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><- C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

This thread does not have enough of "Bopping Head Guy"!

Let me fixorz that for yous!

Needs some Mood Music though, here ya'lls go

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE2p15ZbRcE&feature=related[/youtube]

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> 
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

We'll see about that!


Spoiler: WARNING: TOTALLY NOT SAFE FOR 56K MODEM NETWORKS



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/226159/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" />
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
YYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!1!1!!!!1!!1!!1!!one!!!1!!!!!1AAAAAAasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfa
sdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfas
dfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasd
fasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf
asdf[youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube][youtube]5dI6mPDCqEo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Something's not right...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: agreed



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ft7zHARLUs0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]lXSHNzyqh3M[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: *cough*



[youtube]http://youtu.be/mJ3ppjTjFUo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: nope.avi



[youtube]vMCoMJVPgB8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: whoo



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Yr6L9udn30o[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: *squee*



[youtube]ALufiFp2Zvk[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: honk



[youtube]http://youtu.be/6UuNK74CPcA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: barrel roll



[youtube]t3Ha4va71Tk[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: true barrel roll



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ktpuiNHE29E[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: o.o



[youtube]hsEKfg95T50[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: natural progression



[youtube]http://youtu.be/2mlcVxGdFw4[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: wat?



[youtube]NkgbKoKcntU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleoes this?][youtube]http://youtu.be/MtfrFGwhaic[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]5MDuR3EHa5s[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/wnSjP5b5eRU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]s5Hzom_Wm-E[/youtube]


Also, topics that seem to go together.


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/qCaVaxlnHa0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: look!



[youtube]y-ih60vHh5c[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/Q_D7Ov0xKts[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]hf_-1WT4cd8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: story of my life



[youtube]http://youtu.be/J_vIwrbBN2g[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]5FiFMKR3LGc[/youtube]


Yet another tag fail.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: winning?



[youtube]http://youtu.be/BRl4Xo_HCxk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: winning.



[youtube]dybZ1V8fr1o[/youtube]





			
				Costello said:
			
		

>


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler: Ah



[youtube]http://youtu.be/cFzF18h_wcE[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

i love you so muchhh.. lies


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Ah
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://youtu.be/cFzF18h_wcE[/youtube]


Ha...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

choo!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

*sniff*


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2011)

@pony stuff


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler: o.o



[youtube]InGTiCDBPZI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler: >_>



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Y1tvgbzwH0M[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler: >_>
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://youtu.be/Y1tvgbzwH0M[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Spoiler: o.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Actually, I thought it was a



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrid-WTErAM[/youtube]


----------



## kevan (Sep 5, 2011)

SHPAM


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;][youtube]http://youtu.be/fICW9OMjeJE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][/youtube]dFlOZFSIsMQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/8jnTU4A5JpE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]rzYpqbPbwrs[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: >_


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 5, 2011)

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


Spoiler



<img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually saw that part.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3872064:date=Sep 5 2011, 04:59 PM:name=Dingoo-fan 32)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dingoo-fan 32 @ Sep 5 2011, 04:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3872064"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


Spoiler



<img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
This. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3872084:date=Sep 5 2011, 05:14 PM:name=KingVamp)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingVamp @ Sep 5 2011, 05:14 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3872084"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3872064:date=Sep 5 2011, 04:59 PM:name=Dingoo-fan 32)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dingoo-fan 32 @ Sep 5 2011, 04:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3872064"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />


Spoiler



<img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Creep-Dance.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
This. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


Spoiler



<img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/ri7s06.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler: ugh


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler: TOOT!!! TOOT!!! TOOT!!!



[youtube]http://youtu.be/FnAtBxpihOE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler: O.O;



[youtube]-_zyx4OTo8Q[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler: Wut?



[youtube]http://youtu.be/W9TjpdTtxg8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler: LOLWUT??



[youtube]9zSHz7Thvbc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2011)

Spoiler: ~yay~



[youtube]http://youtu.be/wxoGmVjAsmE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Spoiler: No spam for 12 hours..? D:



[youtube]lsf6s-FxrmU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

Spoiler: okie doki loki



[youtube]http://youtu.be/DxsuR6hSIQE[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

wait, what? u want a yoga flame..?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

WOULD ANYBODY LIKE SOME POUND CAKE?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler: applewinning



[youtube]http://youtu.be/axf9_BD8JHs[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler: winning.



[youtube]dybZ1V8fr1o[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler: You suspect nothing



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Z8P6g8y1gpo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler: o.o



[youtube]t348e24vDyA[/youtube]


----------



## tagzard (Sep 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Spoiler: o.o
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]t348e24vDyA[/youtube]


How do people make these teamfortress clips?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:He says he's a dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/L8OYTa2O-c0[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

NEEDS MORE PONIES!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

NEEDS MORE PONY SPAM!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler



[titler. Whoof][youtube]http://youtu.be/aftGF6PIfBo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: they suspect nothing



[youtube]kEOpr2jai9c[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: derp



[youtube]http://youtu.be/hCd68voVGsk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: PONIES!!!



[youtube]lXSHNzyqh3M[/youtube]
[youtube]ALufiFp2Zvk[/youtube]
[youtube]5FiFMKR3LGc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: anything?



[youtube]http://youtu.be/OPRB1-t31i0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: How about 15 barrel rolls?



[youtube]kgeBKS3ni9c[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: cake



[youtube]http://youtu.be/PdIfWwGedHk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]oQnSdXh0syE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler: ...



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Ta3EDNw-TEI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]vMCoMJVPgB8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Its the medication, i swears!!!



[youtube]http://youtu.be/vOSXlkkYNjU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler: what? O.o



[youtube]zAva3McV_9Y[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/OWC2pV3uLg0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler: bummer.



[youtube]F3ZG3b9d_Oc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]m1oKoWmu1zQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/CRJnnrjuDao[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]PuEmZ_pBeAE[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

u want a sonic boom?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

no
IDLIEKSUMPOUNDCAEK!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Sep 12, 2011)

I SCREAM FOR ICE CREAM


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler



<img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/m/u/multilatisyayplz.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler: I know i was



[youtube]http://youtu.be/tzkuj1RmVdQ[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

wholikepoundcakeheregivemeahi5!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

himmafirinmahlazah5 BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGH


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 12, 2011)

Internet is from teh past, mooglenet is teh bombz


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

Spoiler: Ikea



[youtube]http://youtu.be/roXJuJfbdG4[/youtube]


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 14, 2011)

Posso floodar em portugues também?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler: Magnets


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Magnets: how the fuck do they work?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd tell you... but im a scientist >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: nothing suspected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]ClXAaGoT5eE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/bgLo_AW7Pb0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]AVwPV9p_x8E[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/viTkj0eu-fk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]nPCSs6cFetc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/jHNnDbYEJak[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 14, 2011)

Those DEM ponies >:I


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for..

wait a second..


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned for...



[youtube]http://youtu.be/8mG2I-o3yUA[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Banned cuz



[youtube]YqmviDAAbyE[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned cuz fluttershy is mine


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 15, 2011)

Am I lost or something??


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Lost?



[youtube]http://youtu.be/YxugU1y2QYM[/youtube]


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Suddenly...



[youtube]UdyAoSXF9LU[/youtube]
Celestia...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Trollestia


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, that's her alright.


Spoiler



[youtube]dW3LpK3MC30[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: can i?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> No.





Spoiler: In that case, I'm gonna go back to being like this



[youtube]http://youtu.be/hcNJuT0EUJI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: no



[youtube]Ays5DP1m1JQ[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

[Insert one word here]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Me right now


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: me right now



[youtube]ItusJOMHLoE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: truth



[youtube]http://youtu.be/HLf-yLNecdA[/youtube]



I have this strange urge to get more cats...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: *giggle*



[youtube]ymKvFYG7mGM[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Mental Breakdowns



[youtube]http://youtu.be/zD2rV1CfQjo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Why do I have the urge to play TF2 now?



[youtube]gt4Zv5ojX5A[/youtube]



...Am I turning into monkat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



THERE'S NO CHANCE IN HELL THAT I'M GONNA POST A PICTURE OF ME NAKED.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: how to call a chicken



[youtube]http://youtu.be/pxYVa1z2-_k[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]9zSHz7Thvbc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/EvHgaV5GFBM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]50xrx3cUb2Y[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: yay



[youtube]http://youtu.be/XEG3bEihO3A[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]InGTiCDBPZI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: this



[youtube]http://youtu.be/H1SWaG79_MU[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: no, this



[youtube]y-ih60vHh5c[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[titler maybe this?][youtube]http://youtu.be/VglaBYv24d8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: or...



[youtube]IUYP6OGw1iQ[/youtube]
Uh..
WRONG TWILIGHT, DERPY!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleont try this... ][youtube]http://youtu.be/FHCgmdZumOY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: wat



[youtube]-_zyx4OTo8Q[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: aftermath



[youtube]http://youtu.be/gWWw1FWNqPM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: and also this.



[youtube]9KU1GrTgJf4[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler: the excuse i always gave to my english teacher...



[youtube]http://youtu.be/jGiXfSTaX9o[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

banned cuz youtube & ponies abusers combo!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Your doin it wrong


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

u want a cannon ball?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/rwp60eYuie0[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Spam.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Not enough spam.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Spam Spam.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a spam. Here's another one. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Getting bored of spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Ear bleeding fun for all



[youtube]http://youtu.be/DtsknV9UiCA[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 18, 2011)

What's crack-a-lak'n?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned for spam.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Spammed for ban.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Spam ban.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Ban Spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Here's a distraction fer ya machomuu



[youtube]http://youtu.be/_58-XYXuJMs[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Here's a distraction fer ya machomuu
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://youtu.be/_58-XYXuJMs[/youtube]


*Averts complete and utter attention to the posted video for 24 hours*


----------



## Necron (Sep 18, 2011)

oh noes!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

I remember when this used to be a pony thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

What killed it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUICK, SOMEONE POST A PONY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: a pony


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]9KU1GrTgJf4[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Me without caffine... and me WITH caffine



[youtube]http://youtu.be/CAc6oZ-GUH8[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 18, 2011)

i think i might have a problem.. im lookin over the whole internet for fluttershy lady/pony deviant arts lately


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait...
What!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleARTY!!!][youtube]http://youtu.be/OUqjpGwhaTQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn, i read this as sperm thread.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 18, 2011)

We gotta get rid of those mutha fuckin ponnies in this mutha fuckin thread!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]Ays5DP1m1JQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/F7NtzuPyiGg[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2011)

[youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube][youtube]Zzw3Mn3dF6U[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

You broke the interwebs lol.
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Well great >_>; this used to be a humble pony thread until you broke it


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: whoops. sorry!



[youtube]XAnRbTi-65M[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz this is too much


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz we need to poast moar to get rid of this scurge ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned cuz this is not the "you are banned" thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Ponied cuz this is a pony thread!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

ed for truth...


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

Now this is a story all about how
My life got flipped-turned upside down
And I liked to take a minute just sit right there
And tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel-Air

In west Philadelphia born and raised
On the playground is where I spent most of my days
Chillin out, maxin, relaxing all cool,
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys who were up to no good
Started making trouble in my neighborhood
I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared
And said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air"
I Begged and pleaded with her day after day,
But she packed my suitcase and sent me on my way
She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket
I put my walkman on and said I might as well kick it

First class yo this is bad
Drinking orange juice out of a champaine glass
Is this what the people of Bel-Air living like?
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/w/will-smith-l...ng)-lyrics.html ]
Hmm this might be allright
But wait I hear prissy, bourgeois and all that
Is this the type of place they should send this cool cat
I don't think so, I'll see when I get there
I hope they're prepared for the prince of Bel-Air

Well ah the plain landed and when I came out
There was a dude that looked like a cop standing there with my name
out
I aint trying to get arrested yet I just got here
I sprang with the quickness like lightning dissapeared
I whistled for a cab and when it came near
The license plate said FRESH and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I can say this cab was rare
But I thought naw forget it yo homes to Bel-Air

I pulled up to the house about 7 or 8
And I yelled to the cabby "Yo homes smell ya later"
I looked at my kingdom I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air

Hey guys, what's up?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Meh... the annoyance of youtube spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

ONWARDS! TO THE NEXT PAGE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: eeeyup



[youtube]http://youtu.be/K0QHw7iy1Rg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Honestly, I was about to flip a table over because this thread wouldn't load.

Ah screw it.





Aaaaaaaaaaand...back to ponies.


Spoiler



[title: pokeponies.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: I



[youtube]http://youtu.be/axbU7kzWMqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]hf_-1WT4cd8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: NOT PINKIE PIE!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: o.o



[youtube]TUZtedVPTeY[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2011)

No more ponies ... heroes.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> No more ponies ... heroes.


I would play that


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

shit pickle


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 19, 2011)

It's international talk like a pirate day ._.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> shit pickle


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

shiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

pickle


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: teeheehe


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler: shiiiiiiiiieeeeeeet pickle



[youtube]yBj3y-5RUh8[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 20, 2011)

i want taste his pickle head so much


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 20, 2011)

...shit pickle


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Ass-kicking is the other half!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)

Chewing gum is the prologue


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

Ripping their heads off and shitting down their necks is the epilogue.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## ars25 (Sep 21, 2011)

no ore poniez or elze i will nuke yo..............


Spoiler









 oppssssssssssss toooooooooo lllaaaaaaaaattttttteeeeeeeee


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 21, 2011)

More ponies..? MORE!!
POST ALL THE PONIES!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Necron (Sep 21, 2011)

Please, don't open the spoiler



Spoiler: danger!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

ai so wut ya deed thare!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2011)

Spoiler: DON'T YOU DAAAAAAAAAAARE!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleisturbing]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 22, 2011)

What the shit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Epic minecraft win.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

Spoiler: Minecraft awesomeness



[youtube]http://youtu.be/4ifNtyjKoSA[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

u want a big bang attack!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 22, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> u want a big bang attack!?





Spoiler: Nah, im good



[youtube]http://youtu.be/hlEIa0pD28E[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

cheap move >


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

.-- --- ..- .-.. -.. / .- -. -.-- --- -. . / .-.. .. -.- . / ... --- -- . / .--. --- ..- -. -.. / -.-. .- -.- . ..--..


Spoiler: . .--. .. -.-. / .-. .- -. -.. --- -- -. . ... ...



.-.. --- .-. . -- / .. .--. ... ..- -- / -.. --- .-.. --- .-. / ... .. - / .- -- . - --..-- / -.-. --- -. ... . -.-. - . - ..- .-. / .- -.. .. .--. .. ... .. -.-. .. -. --. / . .-.. .. - --..-- / ... . -.. / -.. --- / . .. ..- ... -- --- -.. / - . -- .--. --- .-. / .. -. -.-. .. -.. .. -.. ..- -. - / ..- - / .-.. .- -... --- .-. . / . - / -.. --- .-.. --- .-. . / -- .- --. -. .- / .- .-.. .. --.- ..- .- .-.-.- / ..- - / . -. .. -- / .- -.. / -- .. -. .. -- / ...- . -. .. .- -- --..-- / --.- ..- .. ... / -. --- ... - .-. ..- -.. / . -..- . .-. -.-. .. - .- - .. --- -. / ..- .-.. .-.. .- -- -.-. --- / .-.. .- -... --- .-. .. ... / -. .. ... .. / ..- - / .- .-.. .. --.- ..- .. .--. / . -..- / . .- / -.-. --- -- -- --- -.. --- / -.-. --- -. ... . --.- ..- .- - .-.-.- / -.. ..- .. ... / .- ..- - . / .. .-. ..- .-. . / -.. --- .-.. --- .-. / .. -. / .-. . .--. .-. . .... . -. -.. . .-. .. - / .. -. / ...- --- .-.. ..- .--. - .- - . / ...- . .-.. .. - / . ... ... . / -.-. .. .-.. .-.. ..- -- / -.. --- .-.. --- .-. . / . ..- / ..-. ..- --. .. .- - / -. ..- .-.. .-.. .- / .--. .- .-. .. .- - ..- .-. .-.-.- / . -..- -.-. . .--. - . ..- .-. / ... .. -. - / --- -.-. -.-. .- . -.-. .- - / -.-. ..- .--. .. -.. .- - .- - / -. --- -. / .--. .-. --- .. -.. . -. - --..-- / ... ..- -. - / .. -. / -.-. ..- .-.. .--. .- / --.- ..- .. / --- ..-. ..-. .. -.-. .. .- / -.. . ... . .-. ..- -. - / -- --- .-.. .-.. .. - / .- -. .. -- / .. -.. / . ... - / .-.. .- -... --- .-. ..- -- .-.-.-


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 23, 2011)

IS BLANKA GONNA MAKE IT!?!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, but I already ate it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: I wish you were right fluttershy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/hh2qaoGuHkI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]0bOdC6F0gI0[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: In regards to finding me



[youtube]http://youtu.be/uC6GmumQfaY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]37Mai72UUZg[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Something to concider



[youtube]http://youtu.be/0kHRIuddZT0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Dammit. I had to...



[youtube]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/Zuk-StWq0DQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]64PtuxRLvmc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/xOwciIRIWRw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: ph34r.



[youtube]JeMmetWBcPM[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Advice my parents always gave me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/ErCHCR_0n7g[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]b2U_1ASaZOc[/youtube]


I don't get it...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Neither do i



[youtube]http://youtu.be/cDCDyQBFsF8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Suggestive? Cuz I can't tell..



[youtube]9popHMt_l9E[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Suggestive eh?



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Rt3y4jkVvr0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: O.O



[youtube]2qHJ-xcMQ7Y[/youtube]


How would kids understand that reference?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: I dunno



[youtube]http://youtu.be/uzgc71xocfI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: ._.



[youtube]nWKzKoHXQCI[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: ._.



[youtube]http://youtu.be/JHtodBXWtfE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: nope.



[youtube]vMCoMJVPgB8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: *Intermission*



[youtube]http://youtu.be/6j53g0J89SM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: ๏̯͡๏



[youtube]wAM8v9h_WTk[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Why does this always happen to my favorite characters?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/xNU7Cny_I_A[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]ItusJOMHLoE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Wahaha



[youtube]http://youtu.be/h4sqiqh1-EM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]x0IjmWfUizU[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Exactly



[youtube]http://youtu.be/l8JCX9E0bEI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Twilight is a noob sniper.



[youtube]-7PF6dcHOU4[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: And she still manages to be the MVP



[youtube]http://youtu.be/qpkeaA7zLeg[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: OMGHOW?



[youtube]bgLo_AW7Pb0[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Like this?



[youtube]http://youtu.be/fGhdCRbQI6k[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Then...



[youtube]Lnw7XoyZHLo[/youtube]





Spoiler: ...out of nowhere...



[youtube]UdyAoSXF9LU[/youtube]


Wait...
"Holy FUCKING moly?"


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Guacomole


Spoiler



[titleont stop me now][youtube]http://youtu.be/eS0CtxWjhnw[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Dammit. I had to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Guile's theme goes with everything



[youtube]0bjkM_y-Wps[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title_o][youtube]http://youtu.be/jy8GyQaFUUo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: If MLP was cancelled...shit will hit the fan.



[youtube]Jv3Q1Y-raYM[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/y_2O0QMO1Yo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: ಠ_ಠ



[youtube]-_zyx4OTo8Q[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Fail safe spell will answer that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/KANenFlYy0E[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: OMGHOW!?



[youtube]bgLo_AW7Pb0[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: derp



[youtube]http://youtu.be/tQpS0PO7ySM[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: wat



[youtube]w4lto5W_Vkc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Rarity has that effect on ponies



[youtube]http://youtu.be/dT8KVdlT3_U[/youtube]





Spoiler



the blue pony on the right


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: I remember that scene. I was liek..



[youtube]O2Qk2tWv1Yo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/6ndV4XvPSNE[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: b'aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww



[youtube]dI99doQiClE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Your face



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ixRKImpRXZw[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler: LOL



[youtube]Q0u1COJ_cFQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/pUR_BXC7Svo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]R6ColROeJ1g[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: No more ponies!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW67HE7ML8k[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]x_R7dushO9U[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[title:The sad thing is, you never fight nightmare moon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/E_4N4yZ3MMU[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 25, 2011)

Amy lee


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Man up!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmHAqgAFt6E[/youtube]


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Never!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWbEzBzBv8E&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Never!
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWbEzBzBv8E&feature=feedu[/youtube]





Spoiler: O rly?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKP0hGcL2iw[/youtube]


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I am huh?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8rEvtsk4f4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Needs moar cake


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titler Dragon Ponies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGaZ_ca2p9k[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Needs moar pony. MOAR.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: What did you call me!??!?!?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKaRFA8DgUc[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]64PtuxRLvmc[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[title:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjOyLA0P3ZI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/Kick7t_SRhw[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 25, 2011)

will blanka make it today?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:Nope, but I know how we can make some pound cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/rBVrPG2qmnI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoiler: try doing THIS for 10 hours straight


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoiler










I can't..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Ever been in one of these situations before?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoiler: I have



[youtube]http://youtu.be/GafpO5-IijQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoiler: If I ever was in one of those...



[youtube]JeMmetWBcPM[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 26, 2011)

My first psv post. I should have picked up the 4g version. Browsing on the normal version is a bit slow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Me, this one time, when i had a gun pointed to my head



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Dp4kiZFXdeY[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> My first psv post. I should have picked up the 4g version. Browsing on the normal version is a bit slow.


It is a good thing I'm waiting out for the 5.5g version.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/_AnOrDKjTwQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler: As I said before:


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler: True


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Spoiler: What I would say to haters:


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler: How I react to haters


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: Usually, I would just throw this at them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler: and now for something completely different


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler: picture unrelated


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler: My new responce to epic pony pics


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it's gonna be released this fall!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, LIEK, NO WAI! R U FOR REALZ??? I CANT FUCKING WAIT!! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guiz, i jus gut bak frum teh futurze an gotz teh 9g OLOLO is supah fast by ur taime baht is sloo to tah next 9.5g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


;O;


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

will blanka *actually* make it!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 28, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesz!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally, an excuse to use this image.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

I did not post ponies, its not true, its bullshit, i did naaaaaaaht... Oh hai dashie, wuld u liek sum cupcakes huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

As I said before:


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Why, yes, yes I am...


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Almost wish I could grow one


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleosting 4][youtube]http://youtu.be/RVLNIpS6J80[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Spoiler: MUST..POST..PONIES..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Your face >_>;



[youtube]http://youtu.be/mn0Q2XlXRs0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Wait, wait, wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Spoiler: yay



[youtube]http://youtu.be/XibVs_o2ePI[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

HUNGER FOR POUND CAKE


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

omgawesomeaucebutidontthinkitsjustbakedcantseethesmoke!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Allow me to ponyfy your nostalgia



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Fgm3U96MElE[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

unicron my dear, unicron.. they are the future.
ponies = HAS BEEN



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Sad but true


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

told ya


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

Spoiler: my friend is a bag of flour


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 30, 2011)

weeeeeeeeeeeewooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ijustbeatroxasinkh2fmwaytogoyournextxigbar,icanfinallyspamasmuchasiwant
inb4spammerandspamfreakingkh2haterain


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Spoiler: huh?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Spoiler: WHOO!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleammit, not again!!!]


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 1, 2011)

oh lord god, today morning my farts smell like hell!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> oh lord god, today morning my farts smell like hell!





Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

Spoiler: i am sausage head


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Spoiler: i am sausage head





Spoiler: I am a large .png


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: But I...um...uh..*squeak*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I was like



[youtube]http://youtu.be/Wu3j3Qh7sTE[/youtube]


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler: Like a boss



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whmCk_3mpDA[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/x_R7dushO9U[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler



What is this I don't even know what's going on.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

just pretend you know...and you'll be fine.

*Posts merged*

just pretend you know...and you'll be fine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

This is unofficially the official unofficial official pony thread... but as far as the mods know, its a sacrificial thread.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 2, 2011)

please spamm  tis thopic

*Posts merged*

please spamm  tis thopic

*Posts merged*

please spamm  tis thopic

*Posts merged*

please spamm  tis thopic


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler: needs moar starwars



[youtube]http://youtu.be/rwe0daWswqc[/youtube]


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 2, 2011)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeee noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pppoooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy'sssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> e
> eeeeeeee noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pppoooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy'sssssssssssssssssssssss





Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> e
> eeeeeeee noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ...





Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler: PEACE AND LOVE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler: >_>; wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 5, 2011)

Spoiler: DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPP


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 5, 2011)

Spoiler: The dilemma every mailman faces



[youtube]http://youtu.be/DJ-FYQv9Uvc[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler: on the moon



[youtube]http://youtu.be/0hylH07c6M4[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler



[titler.Whoof][youtube]http://youtu.be/p_8FEjV6pBo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: Je ne veux pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler: Imah dance it away


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 6, 2011)

love spam
need more spam
'post here spam
dont post spam on my profile
please spamm this toppic
















































































d





















































d

















































just kidding


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

...













































































































































































...





















































































































































































...Wait for it.


































































































































































...Almost there.






































































































































































































































...Getting closer...

























































































































































































SPAM.
;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 6, 2011)

...













































































































































































...





















































































































































































...Wait for it.


































































































































































...Almost there.





































You are done. Not really... 
































































































































































































...Getting closer...























































































































































































































Problem?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...!!! fdsfgs. FDSFGS. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][youtube]http://youtu.be/oKgA6lxkPtk[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]I1kiFxAk1MQ[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://youtu.be/RCi8T7EGmeo[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]ICEIRk01rnc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler: ;o;



[youtube]http://youtu.be/4w2RgURDDXQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler: ;O;



[youtube]-law2Ma4H-M[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler: >_>;



[youtube]http://youtu.be/qzc3xkQB0Do[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler: look out, here I come!



[youtube]IXukcYlUZCc[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoiler: :/



[youtube]http://youtu.be/-Ap09YWi86M[/youtube]


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

Duval was born in Wellsburg, West Virginia (then Virginia) in Brooke County. He attended the common schools as a child. As a young man, he traveled to Fort Smith, Arkansas, where he joined an elder brother who was running a trading post. Afterward, he became a scout on the Western Plains and Rocky Mountains, and joined the Gold Rush in 1849.

He was a member of the Lopez expedition to Cuba that sought to aid the Cuban national independence movement. After his time as a filibuster, he returned to Wellsburg in 1853 and worked as a merchant.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

Duval was born in Wellsburg, West Virginia (then Virginia) in Brooke County. He attended the common schools as a child. As a young man, he traveled to Fort Smith, Arkansas, where he joined an elder brother who was running a trading post. Afterward, he became a scout on the Western Plains and Rocky Mountains, and joined the Gold Rush in 1849.

He was a member of the Lopez expedition to Cuba that sought to aid the Cuban national independence movement. After his time as a filibuster, he returned to Wellsburg in 1853 and worked as a merchant.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 7, 2011)

uno more






























































































































d

































































































































































d






























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































e






























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































d





























































































































d

































































































































































e






























































































































d

































































































































































d






























































































































d

































































































































































d






























































































































d

































































































































































d






























































































































d

































































































































































d






























































































































d

































































































































































long or not


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

*ignores*
*posts pony*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

lolicantseeit.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

During the time of storms we are nothing to compare about thte seriousness of about with questioining abilityies and peixiajnrfjksdkdfhkljg


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

fdsfgs. FDSFGS. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

spam


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL. All of my tags are broken... ;O;


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> spam


(╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

(╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned cuz... wait, wrong topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Am I lost?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/ft7zHARLUs0[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

MAKE IT STOP!!


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 8, 2011)

Woah a 2000+ replies thread full of spam lol i wonder how the mods let this be


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

1/4 of the replies were from me.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 8, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> 1/4 of the replies were from me.


LMAO i can see that xD


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not the only one...


----------



## HeyItzRayy (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow almost 150 pages


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's make this a thousand pages long!


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Oct 8, 2011)

isnt this threaD AGAINsT THE RULES? or is it legal cause its a thread witht he spam being allowed in the thread, not spam in a non spam thread? o.0


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread has been around for some time, so I'm guessing it's fine. After all, this IS the EoF...


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 8, 2011)

omg I needz pizza nao...


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Oct 8, 2011)

I Like Trains.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## Lokao0 (Oct 8, 2011)

daparparpapdijiasdjidajd
Herp
Derp
DERRRRRP HERP
HERPITY DERP!
Tada


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

deeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppp


----------



## Shockwind (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

So.... do we earn POST COUNTS here?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> So.... do we earn POST COUNTS here?


of course, EoF postcount.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Which i need more of


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

Lalalalalalala LALALALALALALALALALALAAAAAAAA

okay I lost my voice


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

So.. I should get 914 posts by now..

Ok.. doesnt work


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> So.. I should get 914 posts by now..
> 
> Ok.. doesnt work


of course it doesn't work. you have to be special.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

*twirl twirl twirl*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: FUCK, I CAN'T STOP LOOKING!


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> lol


Spikier than mario as well.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

This thread needs moar spam.


Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: That, it does


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: To everyone else:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

I quite agree


Spoiler: infact; you should


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't even know where I put my PSP... o.o


Spoiler: so...sorry.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

For some reason I see Hydreigon avatar and I'm thinking of skittles. Where's my RAINBOW?!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: will this do?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: Honestly, I was like..


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

Um...There's no such thing as Magical Ponies.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleerp]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

Derp? *Looks at spolier* O_O It's still not REAL!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: Which are you


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: 









Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler: If ponies were web browsers


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

lol internet explorer


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

lol Netscape


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoiler



Weeeeeeell....
You know you make me wanna (Shout!)
Kick my heels up and (Shout!)
Throw my hands up and (Shout!)
Throw my head back and (Shout!)
Come on now (Shout!)
Don't forget to say you will
Don't forget to say, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
(Say you will)
Say it right now bab-ay
(Say you will)
Come on, come on
(Say you will)
Say it, will-a you-ooooo!
(Say you will)
You got it, now!
(Say) say that you love me
(Say) say that you need me
(Say) say that you want me
(Say) you wanna please me
(Say) come on now
(Say) come on now
(Say) come on now
(Say) come on now
(Say) I still remember
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
When you used to be nine years old
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
Yeah-yeah!
I was a fool for you, from the bottom of my soul, yeah!
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
Now that you've grown, up
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
Enough to know, yeah yeah
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
You wanna leave me, you wanna, let me go
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop)
I want you to know
I said I want you to know right now, yeah!
You been good to me baby
Better than I been to myself, hey! hey!
An if you ever leave me
I don't want nobody else, hey! hey!
I said I want you to know-ho-ho-hey!
I said I want you to know right now, hey! hey!
You know you make me wanna
(Shout-wooo) hey-yeah
(Shout-wooo) yeah-yeah-yeah
(Shout-wooo) aaaalll-right
(Shout-wooo) aaaalll-right
(Shout-wooo) come on now!
(Shout) come on now!
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah (good sound)
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah (good sound)
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah (good sound)
(Shout) all-alright (good sound)
(Shout) it's all-alright (good sound)
(Shout) all-alright (good sound)
(Shout) all-alright (aah)
Now wai-a-ait a minute!
I feel aaaaaaallllllright!
(Yeah-Yeah, Yeah-Yeah!)
(OOOOOOOOW)
Now that I got my woman
I feel aaaaaaaalllllright!
(Yeah-Yeah, Yeah-Yeah, Yeah-Yeah)
Every time I think about you
You been so good to me
You know you make me wanna
(Shout-wooo) lift my heels up and
(Shout-wooo) throw my head back and
(Shout-wooo) kick my heels up and
(Shout-wooo) come on now
(Shout-wooo) take it easy
(Shout-wooo) take it easy
(Shout-wooo) take it easy (higher)
(Shout) a little bit softer now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now (ooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout)
Hey-Hey-A-Hey
(Hey-Hey-A-Hey)
Hey-A-Hey-A
(Hey-A-Hey-A)
Hey-A-Hey-A)
(Hey-A-Hey-A)
Hey-A-A-Hey)
(Hey-A-A-Hey)
Jump Now!
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Everybody shout now
Everybody shout now
Everybody, shout, shout
Shout, shout, shout
Shout, shout, shou-out
Shout, shout, shou-out
Shout, shout, shout, shout (oh-whoa-yeah)
Shout, shout, shout, shout (oh yeah)
Shout, shout, shout, shout
Everybody shout now (ooo)


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler: Derp II



[yt]Przsm6Leoec[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Jwh4uXq07rw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: WHAT IS PONY?! ;O;



[yt]2sOWqJUYedQ[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]I1kiFxAk1MQ[/yt]


So can I? 

Fail tags.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: I dunno, let me hop on that



[yt]C-PEHAOpV0w[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: nope.avi



[yt]PTXpZKgYkPE[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]rc1monD_BI0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: yesyesyesyesyesyesyes!



[yt]V3YMRp36Ad8[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: "growls"



[yt]EEt4Z5C11b8[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]K9r6lFFWiv0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Its funny cuz they have the same voice actress



[yt]aC-a4p7oPlA[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: What about RD and AJ? They have the same VA too.



[yt]X_ndShulYBA[/yt]


So if dashie is imitating applejack, and they both have the same voice actress, then what--
*head explodes*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Your face



[yt]mn0Q2XlXRs0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: O.O



[yt]ICEIRk01rnc[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: *licks*



[yt]XpM3HzxExZw[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]oQnSdXh0syE[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Molestia



[yt]w9SM1Tf8RC0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: WHAT...THE...FUCK..?



[yt]JdZ5mtvm7sw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]CtUb9iDZmWw[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: again...WHAT...THE...FUCK..?



[yt]A2VOLrNqVq8[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]hGnvXi9wmNA[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Of course!



And now for something completely different..
[yt]uRYE9mVcNh0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: on a related unrelated note



[yt]MsC4k72TqBs[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: o.o



[yt]dFlOZFSIsMQ[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Buy stuff



[yt]mQ_-w3doxII[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]JeMmetWBcPM[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: do NOT wear headphones



[yt]h8I36asmAoo[/yt]



Ears WILL bleed...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: I turned up the volume cuz I couldn't hear anything. ;O;
The whole time, I was like...][yt]90jq2hjI2HU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: I had it on mute so I was like



[yt]WxVyg3-3d0M[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Now if you would excuse me...



[yt]dW3LpK3MC30[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: What I scream in the middle of the night



[yt]tq74IsnCNqE[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Posting ponies in the spam thread



[yt]Ie9jLGhrCJ0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: When i post things like this, you KNOW i need sleep :/



[yt]0DIUUmBmENA[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Jwh4uXq07rw[/yt]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 11, 2011)

bahhh


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

O:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: There is an aligator in the tub 



[yt]egl076EHmFU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, this is strange. :/
I can't open any spoilers...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned cuz :/ i cant open my own spoiler

But i used the same code as before ;O;
oh, and wrong topic


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, this sucks. ;O;

Oh wait, never mind...
Try clearing your cache.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Banned cuz :/ i cant open my own spoiler
> 
> But i used the same code as before ;O;
> oh, and wrong topic





Spoiler: That really sad... 



[


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

wtf my pampa avi is gone


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Spoiler: I wish I could do this



[yt]rfW6ym1QDvw[/yt]


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

hum so personal pic became avatar.. and what about youtube not working anymore?



FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler: I wish I could do this
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]http://youtu.be/rfW6ym1QDvw[/yt]




am i smart i quoted F/I to see just a paste will do, now get your *Z*eal here too !



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsj5xjoLXtE


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

Youtube code was changed from 
[ youtube]
to 
[ yt]


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

is that so..


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Sheimi (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler: :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler: What up with the U man? Seriously.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler: The spy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler: PONY X STAR TREK


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

M Bison makes pound cake?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 14, 2011)

IDLIEKSUMPOUNDCAEK!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 16, 2011)

How to play 3ds games on a wii:
Takw your wii
smash it on the floor now take a plyer and where there is a hole from where you smashed open it up now put a 3ds game in there and congradulations you have 3ii(three)


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Alternatively, you can take a hammer and carefully hit the wii as hard as you can. Then you can start playing 3DS games on your modified wii.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 16, 2011)

Spoiler: :/



[yt]j1vlNvxrJmQ[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 16, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]LqDAGlqkiBw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: again



[yt]X8RlMLJZJXo[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]PZEgEeWVhOw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]wiWz4e47qC4[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]dqrfXtcAWV0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: :/



[yt]_jm3QoruEUc[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]K9r6lFFWiv0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: Fun



[yt]AG-8zxXNZvU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Jwh4uXq07rw[/yt]



"skaters gonna skate"


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: eeyup



[yt]eLig5x7z-dU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!



[yt]0i2ErVWYFcE[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Spoiler: cutie mark



[yt]mDGXBTJlDjE[/yt]


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 17, 2011)

TOOO MANY VIDEOS GRAHPICS CARD BLEW UP IM *not* ON MY DS
Reson for edit: DOES IT MATTER MY GRAHPICS CARD BLEW UP


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)

But the videos are in spoilers, aren't they?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned cuz the should be :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 17, 2011)

NO NOW PICTURES HAVE TAKEN OVER
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY (BSOD)


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 18, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 19, 2011)

OK IM AT SKOOL AFTER MY DS AND COMPUTER GOT BSOD NOW I JUST WANT TO SAY SOMETHING SO EVIL.
hi.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: long, comic :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: LOL


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: :trollface:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: Indeed


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: Hydreigon sucks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: FrozenIndignation sucks


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: no


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: Everyday I'm shufflin'...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler



[yt]3aVi36fOndY[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]h2rendXsIH8[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]l7iv09RirHU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Uy0YN5qFsd4[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]8d44IUWldng[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]dqrfXtcAWV0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]dr8fKir8SgI[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]PZEgEeWVhOw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]w0dOtzZcm0I[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]64PtuxRLvmc[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: IT ALL MAKES SENSE!!!



[yt]yP_gSte4BMk[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Made sense...



[yt]LM8RQ5PmgIk[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Its a sin



[yt]c7S0syd9qnw[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: I baked you a pie.



[yt]oKH03aVqoi8[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]HvEoGzl7P1s[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: I'M GONNA DO AN INTERNET!



[yt]mdaCXH5gT_w[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: trance



[yt]3kdIUchQlI0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Fpu1eTf2qsA[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]2hsx9xGY9bc[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]xpvdAJYvofI[/yt][yt]Zq-Jbvs3_rY[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Necron (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 8=D~~~~ c(ºoºc)



[yt]7I7Ue2wX6iQ[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 21, 2011)

huh


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

wat


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 21, 2011)

derp


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

moo


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

yay~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Louder!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

*inhales*
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

*facehoof*
I am disappoint.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: :/



[yt]PHHBd_7m8Sk[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]A_0zAaILUZU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: So then this happens?



[yt]rmHAqgAFt6E[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: I guess... 



[yt]y2MY8BjPgp8[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: D:



[yt]R7L7lalP1Lk[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]MYgWY3Ft6UA[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: D:



[yt]PYCwu-fmWE8[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]x-ULo1BFngY[/yt]
I can totally imagine Costello as Celestia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 




Costelia?
anywayz
[yt]3fQPLzJEsIk[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: Stupid 502 errors... ;O;



[yt]-SyC7RfbQ0M[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: what i do during 502 errors



[yt]LM8RQ5PmgIk[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: BEST. MAP. EVAR.



[yt]5NImnFIrKcc[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Jpgy21r_dRE[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Mf0su7c_1rc[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: At first I was like:



[yt]hf_-1WT4cd8[/yt]





Spoiler: But then I was like:



[yt]Wu3j3Qh7sTE[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: is something going to fall?



[yt]C2KUEc0zXTU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: TEEHEE!



[yt]WH-geWz_148[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: :/



[yt]3m2cPXM_kXk[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: PINKIE, FOR FUCKS SAKE, THEY'RE SHOOTING AT US!



[yt]9Y3-IEQxj_Q[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]mY-xMmgWHd4[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 22, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]R7L7lalP1Lk[/yt]


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 22, 2011)

um now what was i going to say oh yeah h- KILL SCREEN


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 22, 2011)

Spoiler: Holy hay, this is frikken awesome!!!



[yt]AePz1J1hZwo[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]j8_zRwWVB4c[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Jwh4uXq07rw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Spoiler: I love any song discord is involved with



[yt]HcdQi27sYVo[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: Once again...
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]Jwh4uXq07rw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Spoiler: I think im gonna listen to this horrible HORRIBLE music for the rest of the day



[yt]VTlTfL0szTI[/yt]


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Guess it fits here as well?

Hey fellow temper, feel right at home, WELCOME!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Wait, what?


I second this.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, what?
> ...


I also support this wonderful claim.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


I concur to this most eloquent edict. p_o


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

do you wuv pies?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


Well said, my good sir! I agree!


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

BLANKA make us pound cake FFS!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

CAN YOU WAIT? IT'S GOING TO TAKE A WHILE!

;O;


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Dinner anyway, bring it for dessert plx!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 23, 2011)

You do it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: I ate your pound cake


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: ummmmm....



[yt]DCR9QJH0lSk[/yt]


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 24, 2011)

i think that new planet should be called earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth or earth 2!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 24, 2011)

Alec Ménard


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: nope



[yt]h2rendXsIH8[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]mnlHMU8h2_8[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]NWXlQyWHvPs[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]8kmPra7kTzw[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Umm...



[yt]yiSX8tAWg9A[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: I doth experience this too



[yt]Da5W_38PJhg[/yt]


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

I was gonna post something but then I forgot so I'm just gonna post this.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]NWXlQyWHvPs[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

Yay 7000th EoF post


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats. Stop what you are doing, and assume the party escort submission position.

A party associate will arrive shortly to collect you for your party.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

*escapes anywayz*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going to kill you. And all the cake is gone. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

* continues escaping*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

No one will blame you for giving up. In fact, quitting at this point is a reasonable response.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

*enters glados' chamber roomy thingy*


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

c-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, you found me. Congratulations. Was it worth it? Because despite your violent behavior, the only thing you've managed to break so far...was my heart. Maybe you could settle for that and we'll just call it a day. But we both know that isn't going to happen. You chose this path. Now I have a surprise for you. Deploying surprise in five, four... Time out for a second. That wasn't supposed to happen. Do you see that thing that fell out of me? What is that? It's not the surprise... I've never seen it before. Never mind. It's a mystery I'll solve later, by myself. Because you'll be dead.

ninja'd. glados is disappoint.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

*kills glados*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 24, 2011)

*you die too*
D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

*I respawn... somehow...*

*skips time to second game*


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

I just realized I never spammed in here.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

（╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 25, 2011)

derp


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

herp


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

terp


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 25, 2011)

merp


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

ferp


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleony]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Aw yeah


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]mO5j3hcjJiE[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: This hurt to watch :/



[yt]JZM0KQJCvOA[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

perp


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]WGFr0vKKNKc[/yt]


yay


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

jerp


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> perp


Is PROBABLY... still in Inaba... 

Case closed, lets get drunk.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

nerp


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: munch


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: okami celestia?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

^seriously pretty cool 
cerp


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

serp


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: You're above post made me all like


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: I'm so happy I could chase my own tail! Ah, screw it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

Spoiler: 75 frames of insanity


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

*BANANA!!!!!!!!*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH5ay10RTGY&ob=av3e​


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfyTUqfdiTc&feature=related


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpqxSBclqWs


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> *snip*


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1a8R4-CxY8


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Time to insert some insanity



[yt]A-rct5rfgAo[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 26, 2011)

Spoiler: THROW ALL THE CHEESE!



[yt]F5oaPTHqMsU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Meh



[yt]RvSdQyK10vo[/yt]


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 27, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE SOME


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 27, 2011)

EXPLOSIVE CHOCOLATE MILK.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 27, 2011)

The explosive milk HAS BEEN DOUBLED!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

The  has been doubled!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: D:



[yt]T7MaY-lPJno[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: wait, what?



[yt]7J0jYKOh2d0[/yt]


Rarity, is that you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Well rarity got cut from the ep :/


Spoiler: But i shall  luna



[yt]yiSX8tAWg9A[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: LUNA, TURN YOUR CAPS LOCK OFF.



[yt]r0WDNnxInFM[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: I could listen to this all day



[yt]2pFvWJ89Tgg[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: D:



[yt]hWD2Fb4Pneo[/yt]


Twilight's face at the end...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Indeed 


Spoiler: MUFFIN TAX IS TOO HIGH!!!



[yt]TOBR4Boo4V0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Luna's voice keeps changing... 



[yt]kFjJQt1lekI[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: My voice keep changing too~ 



[yt]A9QE7LRjF54[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: I HAVE NO IDEA.



[yt]NWXlQyWHvPs[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: More than me, but less than tia



[yt]ERW3fE1kJ3o[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Luna demands an *exact* answer!



[yt]qYsSShHl-GU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: looks more like scootaloo



[yt]-q6IWgmLYA0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 28, 2011)

lol


Spoiler: omaigawd, fallout:equestria!



[yt]LDxZnwvSra4[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: D:



[yt]VpPPosBQSCk[/yt]


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

i feel i got a thing for mature chubby women, you know BBW


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

Good Morning (Vietnam)!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler: What is soaking wet an clueless?



[yt]g2EzKxmDZ6o[/yt]


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Translation: nobody fucking move.



[yt]IgSm9E5EHwU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler: This both amuses and confuses me



[yt]N4TRKw923J4[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]XMLwAtWQyBU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: I was like...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: And twilight did this... apparently...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Jwh4uXq07rw[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]ltWeTjRda-A[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]_iknGJVh2Vs[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]O2WDUj5644E[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: waitwut? 



[yt]zH2tq5jbQzo[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: I think she means scootaloo 



[yt]-q6IWgmLYA0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Yet another voice change? 



[yt]RbViHWSazDk[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: TIS TRUTH~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: A contradiction. 



[yt]VKKkNHw91cM[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Does want



[yt]EACAGNx2xMY[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: yay!



[yt]XozImlvJBBE[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: ಠ_ಠ



[yt]p9p_Z6y1y7M[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]w5Ddw9b7ghk[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: waffles



[yt]iji-91QFPGg[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: eeeeeyup.



[yt]UpPhyIMZVf0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: only twilight can name drop



[yt]5kDVj5elUx0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: What about...



[yt]cQSWjP7QdtQ[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: |:1



[yt]UE2dJ3t4azQ[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: *sips tea*



[yt]dW3LpK3MC30[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: press any number for turtle



[yt]bE7a_PHb7fU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

Spoiler: So dashie is applejack's mom?



[yt]dksMb3mrs3c[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 31, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]5cSFrPTh92E[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 31, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=642mu39RT8A&feature=fvst


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 1, 2011)

warning dont click here
dont do it
if so i warned you
http://webhelpjeophetweb.woelmuis.nl/klikhierniet.php


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 1, 2011)

Spoiler: o.o



[yt]7448cY8jXYw[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 2, 2011)

The  in the video was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vczlfZNCckU&feature=related


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 2, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]coExS8nrsGY[/yt]


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 3, 2011)

BULMA IS HAWT


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Spoiler: The police.



[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwIphm5wVAs[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: The police.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]9zSHz7Thvbc[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 3, 2011)

Spoiler: ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&feature=relmfu


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Jwh4uXq07rw[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoiler: ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoiler: :trollface:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tgXYkTkOHU


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2011)

Spoiler: Over 9000!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Spoiler: MY 3.14159265358979!!!



[yt]HRBpSQBxNMo[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2011)

Spoiler: MY 3.14159265358979? Oh, you meant cake.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Spoiler



[titlebjection!!!]


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate it how you turned a beautiful thread that had potential into more brony crap.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 5, 2011)

This thread had potential?


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

today my farts smell like, rotten eggs. Am so fuckin *PROUd*!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler: 










A bit TMI...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler: I really need to post more in this thread, im starting to talk to myself


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler: I need to post less in this thread...I'm talking to ghosts. 



This looked pretty cool.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: I need to post less in this thread...I'm talking to ghosts.
> 
> 
> 
> This looked pretty cool.





Spoiler:


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 6, 2011)

my computer blew up again


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler: I love caffine



[yt]SmuOmgQgLkc[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoiler: IT LOOPS.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

56k warning


Spoiler






















































Spoiler



I won the thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

Spoiler: ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I won the thread





Spoiler



[yt]nn8yesBfBbk[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tgXYkTkOHU


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...





Spoiler



[yt]ICO1eVWytvM[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Na81CmcrhE


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...





Spoiler



Lawl you were expecting a pony video, were you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...





Spoiler



[yt]K0QHw7iy1Rg[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2JQeb0I6Zk


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...





Spoiler



[yt]MpUYCP0njHU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_pPXHsMThQ


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dude I like cabbage.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 7, 2011)

I like trains.


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 7, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wytn-_MSBo


----------



## xylos (Nov 8, 2011)

http://AmazonGenerator.com/?i=3180

Win me money and get yourself some too!!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 8, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 8, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 9, 2011)

<p class="clearfix" id="primary_nav" style="border-top: 1px solid #F77B00;">
Home
Forums
Blogs
Gallery
Ask!
Reviews
Tutorials
Downloads
Wiki
 
<p class="clearfix" id="header4">

*UserCP* ·
View New Content

Forum Rules ·
Site Index
· Calendar









 GBAtemp.net 
→ Other Discussions
→ The Edge of the Forum
→ spam thread
<p class="topic_controls clear"><p class="pagination clearfix left ">
« 
Prev

Page 176 of 176 
174
175
176




*5* Follow this topic



 Reply to this topic





*Rate Topic* 









  4 votes  				
* spam thread*
, spam all you want here (Go to first unread post)





			<p class="ipsBox"><p class="ipsBox_container" id="ips_Posts"><p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3961616">										*Hydreigon* Post #2626





 Posted 06 November 2011 - 10:41 PM 											<p class="user_details">				
GBAtemp Fan				

















Group: Members
Posts: 348
Member No.: 275,154
Joined: 07-March 11
Location: ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!








FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:36 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:34 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:32 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:29 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:27 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:15 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:13 PM, said:				




Pingouin7, on 06 November 2011 - 09:25 PM, said:				



Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 												

Like This
Signature removed by staff, check your PM box for ponies.
PONIES!?




3DS FC: 4768-7471-7239														 							
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
						<p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3961619">										*Pingouin7* Post #2627





 Posted 06 November 2011 - 10:42 PM 											<p class="user_details">				
Animal Crossing, pah.				








Group: Members
Posts: 1,952
Member No.: 236,924
Joined: 21-December 09





Dude I like cabbage.				

Like This
People tend to misinterpret what I say, so if something I say seems harsh to you, I ask that you please PM me about it.														 							
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
						<p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3961714">										*Hydreigon* Post #2628





 Posted 06 November 2011 - 11:30 PM 											<p class="user_details">				
GBAtemp Fan				

















Group: Members
Posts: 348
Member No.: 275,154
Joined: 07-March 11
Location: ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!





I like trains.				

Like This
Signature removed by staff, check your PM box for ponies.
PONIES!?




3DS FC: 4768-7471-7239														 							
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
						<p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3961719">										*person66* Post #2629





 Posted 06 November 2011 - 11:32 PM 											<p class="user_details">				
O Canada				




















Group: Members
Posts: 807
Member No.: 183,494
Joined: 15-June 09
Location: Canada











Like This



*3DS FC: 3780-9023-8054 <─ PM me if you add me*
*Sharpii** - a command line libWiiSharp app, and more!*
*Modding your Wii? Start here!* *ModMii for Windows* 
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
						<p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3962108">										*KingVamp* Post #2630





 Posted 07 November 2011 - 11:30 AM 											<p class="user_details">				
Disgaea, top dog of NIS America!				








Group: Members
Posts: 5,111
Member No.: 207,165
Joined: 13-September 09








Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:41 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:36 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:34 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:32 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:29 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:27 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:15 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:13 PM, said:				




Pingouin7, on 06 November 2011 - 09:25 PM, said:				



Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 												

Like This

Reggie said: 


*What's wrong with you?*
 
Just Gaming

List of 3DS games. (10-11-11)
Link or Link 

Dementium 3d!!!!

Umote = wii u controller														 							
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
						<p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3962657">										*Hydreigon* Post #2631





 Posted 07 November 2011 - 10:02 PM 											<p class="user_details">				
GBAtemp Fan				

















Group: Members
Posts: 348
Member No.: 275,154
Joined: 07-March 11
Location: ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!








KingVamp, on 07 November 2011 - 11:30 AM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:41 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:36 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:34 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:32 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:29 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:27 PM, said:				




Hydreigon, on 06 November 2011 - 10:15 PM, said:				




FrozenIndignation, on 06 November 2011 - 10:13 PM, said:				




Pingouin7, on 06 November 2011 - 09:25 PM, said:				



Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 																


Warning! Spoiler inside. 												

Like This
Signature removed by staff, check your PM box for ponies.
PONIES!?




3DS FC: 4768-7471-7239														 							
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
						<p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3962682">										*xylos* Post #2632





 Posted 07 November 2011 - 10:12 PM 											<p class="user_details">				
GBAtemp Regular				














Group: Members
Posts: 168
Member No.: 105,486
Joined: 06-October 07
Location: Crazy Cowtown City KS





http://AmazonGenerator.com/?i=3180

Win me money and get yourself some too!!				

Like This
 
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
						<p class="post_block hentry clear clearfix" id="post_id_3962855">										*Pingouin7* Post #2633





 Posted Yesterday, 12:07 AM 											<p class="user_details">				
Animal Crossing, pah.				








Group: Members
Posts: 1,952
Member No.: 236,924
Joined: 21-December 09







Warning! Spoiler inside. 												

Like This
People tend to misinterpret what I say, so if something I say seems harsh to you, I ask that you please PM me about it.														 							
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report
*Hydreigon* Post #2634





 Posted Yesterday, 12:26 AM 											

GBAtemp Fan				

















Group: Members
Posts: 348
Member No.: 275,154
Joined: 07-March 11
Location: ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!







Warning! Spoiler inside. 												

Like This
Signature removed by staff, check your PM box for ponies.
PONIES!?




3DS FC: 4768-7471-7239														 							
Top
Quote
MultiQuote
Blog This
Report


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2011)

<!doctype html><html><head><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"><title>Google</title><script>window.google={kEI:"TO26TqGxOpCN-waMlaDuBw",getEI:function(a){var b;while(a&&!(a.getAttribute&&(b=a.getAttribute("eid"))))a=a.parentNode;return b||google.kEI},https:function(){return window.location.protocol=="https:"},kEXPI:"28936,30316,32034,32410,32940,33047,33104,33735,33907,33975,34037,34103,34295",kCSI:{e:"28936,30316,32034,32410,32940,33047,33104,33735,33907,33975,34037,34103,34295",ei:"TO26TqGxOpCN-waMlaDuBw"},authuser:0,											 							ml:function(){},pageState:"#",kHL:"en",time:function(){return(new Date).getTime()},log:function(a,b,c,e){var d=new Image,g=google,h=g.lc,f=g.li,j="";d.onerror=(d.onload=(d.onabort=function(){delete h[f]}));h[f]=d;if(!c&&b.search("&ei=")==-1)j="&ei="+google.getEI(e);var i=c||"/gen_204?atyp=i&ct="+a+"&cad="+b+j+"&zx="+google.time(),k=/^http:/i;if(k.test(i)&&google.https()){google.ml(new Error("GLMM"),false,{src:i});											 							delete h[f];return}d.src=i;g.li=f+1},lc:[],li:0,j:{en:1,l:function(){google.fl=true},e:function(){google.fl=true},b:location.hash&&location.hash!="#",bv:21,cf:"osb",pm:"p",pl:[],mc:0,sc:0.5,u:"c9c918f0"},Toolbelt:{},y:{},x:function(a,b){google.y[a.id]=											 							[a,b];return false}};(function(){var a=google.j;window.onpopstate=											 							function(){a.psc=1};for(var b=0,c;c=["ad","bc","inpr","is","p","pa","ac","pc","pah","ph","sa","sifp","slp","spf","spn","xx","zc","zz"][b++](function(e){a[e]=function(){a.pl.push([e,arguments])}})(c)})();if(!window.chrome)window.chrome={};window.chrome.sv=1.00;											 							window.google.sn="webhp";var i=window.google.timers={};window.google.startTick=function(a,b){i[a]={t:{startnew Date).getTime()},bfr:!(!b)}};window.google.tick=function(a,b,c){if(!i[a])google.startTick(a);i[a].t*=c||(new Date).getTime()};google.startTick("load",true);try{window.google.pt=window.chrome&&window.chrome.csi&&Math.floor(window.chrome.csi().pageT);}catch(v){}											 							</script><style>#gb{font:13px/27px Arial,sans-serif;height:30px}#gbz,#gbg{position:absolute;white-space:nowrap;top:0;height:30px;z-index:1000}#gbz{left:0;padding-left:4px}#gbg{right:0;padding-right:5px}#gbs{background:transparent;position:absolute;top:-999px;visibility:hidden;z-index:998}.gbto #gbs{background #fff}#gbx3,#gbx4{background-color:#2d2d2d;background-image:none;_background-image:none;background-position:0 -138px;background-repeat:repeat-x;border-bottom:1px solid #000;font-size:24px;height:29px;_height:30px;opacity:1;filter:alpha(opacity=100);position:absolute;top:0;width:100%;z-index:990}#gbx3{left:0}#gbx4{right:0}.gbtcb{position:absolute;visibility:hidden}#gbz .gbtcb{right:0}#gbg .gbtcb{left:0}.gbxx{display:none !important}.gbm{position:absolute;z-index:999;top:-999px;visibility:hidden;text-align:left;border:1px solid #bebebe;background:#fff;-moz-box-shadow:-1px 1px 1px #ccc;-webkit-box-shadow:0 1px 5px #ccc;box-shadow:0 1px 5px #ccc}.gbrtl .gbm{-moz-box-shadow:1px 1px 1px #ccc}.gbto .gbm,.gbto #gbs{top:29px;visibility:visible}#gbz .gbm,#gbz #gbs{left:0}#gbg .gbm,#gbg #gbs{right:0}.gbxms{background-color:#ccc;display:block;position:absolute;z-index:1;top:-1px;left:-2px;right:-2px;bottom:-2px;opacity:.4;-moz-border-radius:3px;filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Blur(pixelradius=5);*opacity:1;*top:-2px;*left:-5px;*right:5px;*bottom:4px;-ms-filter:"progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Blur(pixelradius=5)";opacity:1\0/;top:-4px\0/;left:-6px\0/;right:5px\0/;bottom:4px\0/}.gbma{position:relative;top:-1px;border-style:solid dashed dashed;border-color:transparent;border-top-color:#c0c0c0;display:-moz-inline-box;display:inline-block;font-size:0;height:0;line-height:0;width:0;border-width:3px 3px 0;padding-top:1px;left:4px}#gbztms1,#gbi4m1,#gbi4s,#gbi4t{zoom:1}.gbtc,.gbmc,.gbmcc{display:block;list-style:none;margin:0;padding:0}.gbmc{background:#fff;padding:10px 0;position:relative;z-index:2;zoom:1}.gbt{position:relative;display:-moz-inline-box;display:inline-block;line-height:27px;padding:0;vertical-align:top}.gbt{*display:inline}.gbto{box-shadow:0 1px 5px #ccc;-moz-box-shadow:0 1px 5px #ccc;-webkit-box-shadow:0 1px 5px #ccc}.gbzt,.gbgt{cursorointer;display:block;text-decoration:none !important}.gbts{border-left:1px solid transparent;border-right:1px solid transparent;display:block;*display:inline-block;padding:0 5px;position:relative;z-index:1000}.gbts{*display:inline}.gbto .gbts{background:#fff;border-color:#bebebe;color:#36c;padding-bottom:1px;padding-top:2px}.gbz0l .gbts{color:#fff;font-weight:bold}.gbtsa{padding-right:9px}#gbz .gbzt,#gbz .gbgt,#gbg .gbgt{color:#ccc!important}.gbtb2{display:block;border-top:2px solid transparent}.gbto .gbzt .gbtb2,.gbto .gbgt .gbtb2{border-top-width:0}.gbtb .gbts{background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b_8d5afc09.png);_background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b8_3615d64d.png);background-position:-27px -22px;border:0;font-size:0;padding:29px 0 0;*padding:27px 0 0;width:1px}.gbzt-hvr,.gbzt:focus,.gbgt-hvr,.gbgt:focus{background-color:#4c4c4c;background-image:none;_background-image:none;background-position:0 -102px;background-repeat:repeat-x;outline:none;text-decoration:none !important}.gbpdjs .gbto .gbm{min-width:99%}.gbz0l .gbtb2{border-top-color:#dd4b39!important}#gbi4s,#gbi4s1{font-weight:bold}#gbg6.gbgt-hvr,#gbg6.gbgt:focus{background-color:transparent;background-image:none}.gbg4a{font-size:0;line-height:0}.gbg4a .gbts{padding:27px 5px 0;*padding:25px 5px 0}.gbto .gbg4a .gbts{padding:29px 5px 1px;*padding:27px 5px 1px}#gbi4i,#gbi4id{left:5px;border:0;height:24px;position:absolute;top:1px;width:24px}.gbto #gbi4i,.gbto #gbi4id{top:3px}.gbi4p{display:block;width:24px}#gbi4id,#gbmpid{background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b_8d5afc09.png);_background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b8_3615d64d.png)}#gbi4id{background-position:-29px -54px}#gbmpid{background-position:-58px 0px}#gbmpi,#gbmpid{border:none;display:inline-block;margin:10px 20px;height:48px;width:48px}#gbmpi,#gbmpid{*display:inline}#gbg5{font-size:0}#gbgs5{padding:5px !important}.gbto #gbgs5{padding:7px 5px 6px !important}#gbi5{background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b_8d5afc09.png);_background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b8_3615d64d.png);background-position:0 0;display:block;font-size:0;height:17px;width:16px}.gbto #gbi5{background-position:-6px -22px}#gbgf .gbmt,.gbn .gbmt,.gbn .gbmt:visited,.gbnd .gbmt,.gbnd .gbmt:visited{color:#dd8e27 !important}.gbf .gbmt,.gbf .gbmt:visited{color:#900 !important}.gbmt,.gbml1,.gbmt:visited,.gbml1:visited{color:#36c !important;text-decoration:none !important}.gbmt,.gbmt:visited{display:block}.gbml1,.gbml1:visited{display:inline-block;margin:0 10px;padding:0 10px}.gbml1{*display:inline}.gbml1-hvr,.gbml1:focus{background:#eff3fb;outline:none}#gbpm .gbml1{display:inline;margin:0;padding:0;white-space:nowrap}#gbpm .gbml1-hvr,#gbpm .gbml1:focus{background:none;text-decoration:underline !important}.gbmt{padding:0 20px}.gbmt-hvr,.gbmt:focus{background:#eff3fb;cursorointer;outline:0 solid black;text-decoration:none !important}.gbm0l,.gbm0l:visited{color:#000 !important;font-weight:bold}.gbmh{border-top:1px solid #e5e5e5;font-size:0;margin:10px 0}#gbd4 .gbmh{margin:0}.gbmtc{padding:0;margin:0;line-height:27px}.GBMCC:last-child:after,#GBMPAL:last-child:after{content:'\0A\0A';white-spacere;position:absolute}#gbd4 .gbpc,#gbmpas .gbmt{line-height:17px}#gbd4 .gbpgs .gbmtc{line-height:27px}#gbmpas .gbmt{padding-bottom:10px;padding-top:10px}#gbmple .gbmt,#gbmpas .gbmt{font-size:15px}#gbd4 .gbpc{display:inline-block;margin:6px 0 10px;margin-right:50px;vertical-align:top}#gbd4 .gbpc{*display:inline}.gbpc .gbps,.gbpc .gbps2{display:block;margin:0 20px}#gbmplp.gbps{margin:0 10px}.gbpc .gbps{color:#000;font-weight:bold}.gbpc .gbps2{font-size:13px}.gbpc .gbpd{margin-bottom:5px}.gbpd .gbmt,.gbmpmtd .gbmt{color:#666 !important}.gbmpme,.gbps2{color:#666;display:block;font-size:11px}.gbp0 .gbps2,.gbmpmta .gbmpme{font-weight:bold}#gbmpp{display:none}#gbd4 .gbmcc{margin-top:5px}.gbpmc{background:#edfeea}.gbpmc .gbmt{padding:10px 20px}#gbpm{*border-collapse:collapse;border-spacing:0;margin:0;white-space:normal}#gbpm .gbmt{border-top:none;color:#666 !important;font:11px Arial,sans-serif}#gbpms{*white-space:nowrap}.gbpms2{font-weight:bold;white-space:nowrap}#gbmpal{*border-collapse:collapse;border-spacing:0;margin:0;white-space:nowrap}.gbmpala,.gbmpalb{font:13px Arial,sans-serif;line-height:27px;padding:10px 20px 0;white-space:nowrap}.gbmpala{padding-left:0;text-align:left}.gbmpalb{padding-right:0;text-align:right}.gbp0 .gbps,.gbmpmta .gbmpmn{color:#000;display:inline-block;font-weight:bold;padding-right:34px;position:relative}.gbp0 .gbps,.gbmpmta .gbmpmn{*display:inline}.gbmpmtc,.gbp0i{background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b_8d5afc09.png);_background:url(//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/b8_3615d64d.png);background-position:0 -54px;position:absolute;height:21px;width:24px;right:0;top:-3px}</style><style id=gstyle>body{margin:0;overflow-y:scroll}#gog{padding:3px 8px 0}.gac_m td{line-height:17px}body,td,a,p,.h{font-family:arial,sans-serif}.h{color:#12c;font-size:20px}.q{color:#00c}.ts td{padding:0}.ts{border-collapse:collapse}em{font-weight:bold;font-style:normal}.lst{height:20px;width:496px}.ds{display:-moz-inline-box;display:inline-block}span.ds{border-bottom:solid 1px #e7e7e7;border-right:solid 1px #e7e7e7;margin:3px 0 4px;margin-left:4px}.ctr-p{margin:0 auto;min-width:833px}.jhp input[type="submit"]{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#f5f5f5),to(#f1f1f1));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#f5f5f5,#f1f1f1);-webkit-border-radius:2px;-webkit-user-select:none;background-color:#f5f5f5;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#f5f5f5,#f1f1f1);background-image:-o-linear-gradient(top,#f5f5f5,#f1f1f1);border:1px solid #dcdcdc;border:1px solid rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.1);border-radius:2px;color:#666;cursorointer;font-size:11px;font-weight:bold;height:29px;line-height:27px;margin:11px 6px;min-width:54px;padding:0 8px;text-align:center}.jhp input[type="submit"]:hover{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#f8f8f8),to(#f1f1f1));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#f8f8f8,#f1f1f1);-webkit-box-shadow:0 1px 1px rgba(0,0,0,0.1);background-color:#f8f8f8;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#f8f8f8,#f1f1f1);background-image:-o-linear-gradient(top,#f8f8f8,#f1f1f1);border:1px solid #c6c6c6;box-shadow:0 1px 1px rgba(0,0,0,0.1);color:#333}.jhp input[type="submit"]:focus{border:1px solid #4d90fe;outline:none}input{font-family:inherit}a.gb1,a.gb2,a.gb3,a.gb4{color:#11c !important}body{background:#fff;color:#222}a{color:#12c;text-decoration:none}a:hover,a:active{text-decoration:underline}.fl a{color:#12c}a:visited{color:#61c}a.gb1,a.gb4{text-decoration:underline}a.gb3:hover{text-decoration:none}#ghead a.gb2:hover{color:#fff!important}.sblc{padding-top:5px}.sblc a{display:block;margin:2px 0;margin-left:13px;font-size:11px;}.lsbb{height:30px;display:block}.ftl,#footer a{color:#666;margin:0 10px}#fll{display:inline}#footer a:active{color:#d14836}.lsb{border:none;color:#000;cursorointer;height:30px;margin:0;outline:0;font:15px arial,sans-serif;vertical-align:top}.lst:focus{outline:none}#addlang a{padding:0 3px}.gac_v div{display:none}.gac_v .gac_v2,.gac_bt{display:block!important}body,html{font-size:small}h1,ol,ul,li{margin:0;padding:0}.nojsb{display:none}.nojsv{visibility:hidden}#body,#footer{display:block}#footer{color:#666;font-size:10pt;min-height:49px;position:relative}#ftby{height:100%;position:relative;min-height:49px}@media only screen and (min-width:1222px){#ftby{margin: 0 44px}}</style><style>#ss-box{background:#fff;border:1px solid;border-color:#c9d7f1 #36c #36c #a2bae7;left:0;margin-top:.1em;position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:101}#ss-box a{display:block;padding:.2em .31em;text-decoration:none}#ss-box a:hover{background:#4D90FE;color:#fff!important}a.ss-selected{color:#222!important;font-weight:bold}a.ss-unselected{color:#12c!important}.ss-selected .mark{display:inline}.ss-unselected .mark{visibility:hidden}#ss-barframe{background:#fff;left:0;position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:100}#logo span,.lsb{background:url(/images/nav_logo95.png) no-repeat;overflow:hidden}#logo{display:block;height:41px;margin:0;overflow:hidden;position:relative;width:114px}#logo img{background:#f5f5f5;border:0;left:-0px;position:absolute;top:-41px}#logo span{cursorointer}#logocont{z-index:1;padding-left:16px;padding-right:10px;}.big #logocont{padding-left:44px;padding-right:12px}@media only screen and (min-width:1250px){#logocont{padding-left:44px;padding-right:12px}} table.gssb_d{border:0}#gac_scont .gac_od{z-index:101}#gac_scont .gac_id,table.gssb_e{border:1px solid #ccc;border-top-color:#d9d9d9;box-shadow:0 2px 4px rgba(0,0,0,0.2);-mox-box-shadow:0 2px 4px rgba(0,0,0,0.2);-webkit-box-shadow:0 2px 4px rgba(0,0,0,0.2);margin:-1px -1px 0 0}#gac_scont .gac_b,#gac_scont .gac_b td.gac_c,#gac_scont .gac_b td.gac_d,tr.gssb_i{background:#eee}.sfccl{font-size:11px;margin-right:0;position:relative;z-index:100}.sfccl .gl{display:block;margin-right:260px}.sfccl a.gl,.sfccl a.gl:visited{color:#36c}#sftab:hover .lst-tbb{border-color:#a0a0a0 #b9b9b9 #b9b9b9 #b9b9b9!important;}.lst-d{background-color:#fff;border:1px solid #d9d9d9;border-top-color:#c0c0c0;height:27px;}.lst-d:hover{-webkit-box-shadow:inset 0px 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.3);box-shadow:inset 0px 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.3);}.lst-d-f .lst-tbb,.lst-d-f.lst-tbb,#sftab.lst-d-f:hover .lst-tbb{border-color:#4d90fe!important;}#bsb{display:block;margin-top:78px}.lst{width:90%;border:0;padding-left:6px;padding-right:10px;float:left;padding-top:0px!important;margin-top:4px;padding-left:7px;margin-bottom:0px;}.lst:focus{outline:none}.lst-t{width:100%;height:26px;padding:0;background:#fff}.lst-td{border:solid #999;border-width:0 0 1px 1px}.gsib_a>div{height:22px!important}.gsib_b{line-height:26px!important}.gsib_a{padding:3px 4px 0!important}.gsfi,.lst{line-height:1.2em!important;height:1.2em!important;font:17px arial,sans-serif}.gsfs{font:17px arial,sans-serif}button[name="btnG"],.tsf-p .lsb:active{background:transparent;color:transparent;font-size:0;overflow:hidden;position:relative;width:100%}.sbico{background:url(/images/nav_logo95.png) no-repeat -137px -243px;color:transparent;display:inline-block;height:15px;margin:0 auto;margin-top:-1px;width:15px}#sbds {border:0;margin-left:16px;}#sblsbb{height:27px;}.ds{border-right:1px solid #e7e7e7;position:relative;height:29px;z-index:100}.lsbb{background:#eee;border:1px solid #999;border-top-color:#ccc;border-left-color:#ccc;height:30px}.lsb{font:15px arial,sans-serif;background-position:bottom;border:0;color:#000;cursorointer;height:30px;margin:0;vertical-align:top}.lsb:active{background:#ccc}.tsf-p .kpbb{height:29px;margin:0;padding:0;width:70px}.kpbb,.kprb,.kpgb{-webkit-border-radius:2px;border-radius:2px;color:#fff}.kpbb:hover,.kprb:hover,.kpgb:hover{-webkit-box-shadow:0 1px 1px rgba(0,0,0,0.1);box-shadow:0 1px 1px rgba(0,0,0,0.1);color:#fff}.kpbb:active,.kprb:active,.kpgb:active{-webkit-box-shadow:inset 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.3);box-shadow:inset 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.3)}.kpbb{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#4d90fe),to(#4787ed));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#4d90fe,#4787ed);background-color:#4d90fe;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#4d90fe,#4787ed);border:1px solid #3079ed}.kpbb:hover{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#4d90fe),to(#357ae8));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#4d90fe,#357ae8);background-color:#357ae8;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#4d90fe,#357ae8);border:1px solid #2f5bb7}.kprb{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#dd4b39),to(#d14836));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#dd4b39,#d14836);background-color:#d14836;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#dd4b39,#d14836);border:1px solid #d14836}.kprb:hover{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#dd4b39),to(#c53727));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#dd4b39,#c53727);background-color:#c53727;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#dd4b39,#c53727);border:1px solid #b0281a;border-color-bottom:#af301f}.kprb:active{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#dd4b39),to(#b0281a));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#dd4b39,#b0281a);background-color:#b0281a;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#dd4b39,#b0281a);}.kpgb{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#3d9400),to(#398a00));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#3d9400,#398a00);background-color:#3d9400;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#3d9400,#398a00);border:1px solid #29691d;}.kpgb:hover{background-image:-webkit-gradient(linear,left top,left bottom,from(#3d9400),to(#368200));background-image:-webkit-linear-gradient(top,#3d9400,#368200);background-color:#368200;background-image:linear-gradient(top,#3d9400,#368200);border:1px solid #2d6200}form{display:inline}input{-moz-box-sizing:content-box;-moz-padding-start:0;-moz-padding-end:0}.tia input{border-right:none;padding-right:0}.lsd{font-size:11px;position:absolute;top:3px;left:16px}#searchform{position:absolute;top:299px;width:100%;z-index:99}.sfbg{background:white;height:71px;left:0;position:absolute;width:100%}.sfbgg{background:#f5f5f5;border-bottom:1px solid #e5e5e5;height:71px}.tsf-p{top:-2px!important;}#sfopt a:hover{text-decoration:none}#sfopt a.flt:hover{text-decoration:underline}#pocs{background:#fff1a8;color:#000;font-size:10pt;margin:0;padding:0 7px}#pocs.sft{background:transparent;color:#777}#pocs a{color:#11c}#pocs.sft a{color:#36c}#pocs > div{margin:0;padding:0}.gl{white-space:nowrap}.big .tsf-p{padding-left:220px;padding-right:260px}.jhp .tsf-p{padding-left:173px;padding-right:173px}.jhp #tsf{width:833px;margin:0 auto}#tsf{width:833px}.big #tsf,.big.jhp #tsf{width:1139px}.tsf-p{padding-left:140px;padding-right:32px}.big.jhp .tsf-p{padding-left:284px;padding-right:284px}@media only screen and (min-width:1250px){.tsf-p{padding-left:220px;padding-right:258px}#tsf,.jhp #tsf{width:1139px}.jhp .tsf-p{padding-left:284px;padding-right:284px}}.fade #center_col,.fade #rhs,.fade #leftnav{filter:alpha(opacity=33.3);opacity:0.333}.flt,.flt u,a.fl{text-decoration:none}.flt:hover,.flt:hover u,a.fl:hover{text-decoration:underline}#knavm{color:#4273db;display:inline;font:11px arial,sans-serif!important;left:-13px;position:absolute;top:2px;z-index:2}#pnprev #knavm{bottom:1px;top:auto}#pnnext #knavm{bottom:1px;left:40px;top:auto}a.noline{outline:0}</style><script>var _gjwl=location;function _gjuc(){var b=_gjwl.href.indexOf("#");if(b>=0){var a=_gjwl.href.substring(b+1);if(/(^|&)q=/.test(a)&&a.indexOf("#")==-1&&!/(^|&)cad=h($|&)/.test(a)){_gjwl.replace("/search?"+a.replace(/(^|&)fp=[^&]*/g,"")+"&cad=h");return 1}}return 0}function _gjp(){!(window._gjwl.hash&&window._gjuc())&&setTimeout(_gjp,500)};											 							window.rwt=function(a,f,g,l,m,h,c,n,i){return true};											 							(function(){try{var e=true,j=false;var m=window.gbar=window.gbar||{};function _tvn(a,b){var c=parseInt(a,10);return isNaN(c)?b:c}function _tvf(a,b){var c=parseFloat(a);return isNaN(c)?b:c}function _tvb(a,b){return a=="true"?e:a=="false"?j:b}function _tvv(a){return!!a}function n(a,b,c){(c||m)[a]=b}m.bv={n:_tvn("2",0),r:"r_gc.r_pw.",f:".41.",m:_tvn("1",1)};var o=function(a){return function(){return m.bv.m==a}},aa=o(1),ba=o(2);n("sb",aa);n("kn",ba);											 							var p={},ca={},q=[],fa=function(a,b){q.push([a,b])},ia=function(a,b){p[a]=b},ja=function(a){return a in p},s={},t=function(a,b){s[a]||(s[a]=[]);s[a].push(b)},u=function(a){t("m",a)},v=function(a){var b=document.createElement("script");b.src=a;(document.getElementById("xjsc")||document.body).appendChild(b)},x=function(a){for(var b=0,c;c=q;++b)if(c[0]==a)break;if(c&&!c[1].l&&!c[1].s){c[1].s=e;w(2,a);v(c[1].url)}},y=function(a){t("gc",a)},z=null,ka=function(a){z=a},w=function(a,b,c){if(z){a={t:a,											 							b:b};if(c)for(var d in c)a[d]=c[d];try{z(a)}catch(f){}}};n("mdc",p);n("mdi",ca);n("bnc",q);n("qGC",y);n("qm",u);n("qd",s);n("lb",x);n("mcf",ia);n("bcf",fa);n("aq",t);n("mdd","");n("has",ja);n("trh",ka);n("tev",w);var A=function(){},B=function(){},E=function(a){var b=new Image,c=C;b.onerror=b.onload=b.onabort=function(){try{delete D[c]}catch(d){}};D[c]=b;b.src=a;C=c+1},D=[],C=0;n("logger",{il:B,ml:A});var F=window.gbar.logger,G=_tvf("0.01",1.0E-4),H=0;											 							function _mlToken(a,b){try{if(H<1){H++;var c,d=a,f=b||{},g=encodeURIComponent,h=["//www.google.com/gen_204?atyp=i&zx=",(new Date).getTime(),"&jexpid=",g("30316"),"&srcpg=",g("prop=1"),"&jsr=",Math.round(1/G),"&ogf=",m.bv.f,"&ogv=",g("1320214422.1320779352")];if(f._sn)f._sn="og."+f._sn;for(var l in f){h.push("&");h.push(g(l));h.push("=");h.push(g(f[l]))}h.push("&emsg=");h.push(g(d.name+":"+d.message));var i=h.join("");if(I(i))i=i.substr(0,2E3);c=i;var k=window.gbar.logger._aem(a,											 							c);E(k)}}catch(r){}}var I=function(a){return a.length>=2E3},la=function(a,b){return b};function J(a){A=a;n("_itl",I,F);n("_aem",la,F);n("ml",A,F);a={};p.er=a}if(_tvv(""))J(function(a){throw a;});else _tvv("1")&&Math.random()<G&&J(_mlToken);											 							var N=function(a,b){var c=a.className;M(a,b)||(a.className+=(c!=""?" ":"")+b)},O=function(a,b){var c=a.className,d=RegExp("\\s?\\b"+b+"\\b");if(c&&c.match(d))a.className=c.replace(d,"")},M=function(a,b){var c=RegExp("\\b"+b+"\\b"),d=a.className;return!!(d&&d.match(c))};n("ca",N);n("cr",O);n("cc",M);var ma=["gb_71","gb_155"];											 							function na(a){try{var b=(document.forms[0].q||"").value;if(b)a.href=a.href.replace(/([?&])q=[^&]*|$/,function(d,f){return(f||"&")+"q="+encodeURIComponent(b)})}catch(c){A(c)}}											 							var P=function(){for(var a=[],b=0,c;c=ma;++b)(c=document.getElementById(c))&&a.push(c);return a},oa=function(){var a=P();return a.length>0?a[0]:null},pa=function(){return document.getElementById("gb_70")},Q={},R={},S={},T=undefined,ua=function(a,b){try{var c=document.getElementById("gb");N(c,"gbpdjs");U();qa(document.body)&&N(c,"gbrtl");if(b&&b.getAttribute){var d=b.getAttribute("aria-owns");if(d.length){var f=document.getElementById(d);if(f){var g=b.parentNode;if(T==d){T=undefined;O(g,"gbto")}else{if(T){var h=											 							document.getElementById(T);if(h&&h.getAttribute){var l=h.getAttribute("aria-owner");if(l.length){var i=document.getElementById(l);i&&i.parentNode&&O(i.parentNode,"gbto")}}}ra(f)&&sa(f);T=d;N(g,"gbto")}}}}u(function(){m.tg(a,b,e)});ta(a)}catch(k){A(k)}},va=function(a){u(function(){m.close(a)})},qa=function(a){var b,c="direction",d=document.defaultView;if(d&&d.getComputedStyle){if(a=d.getComputedStyle(a,""))b=a[c]}else b=a.currentStyle?a.currentStyle[c]:a.style[c];return b=="rtl"},xa=function(a,b,c){if(a)try{var d=											 							document.getElementById("gbd5").firstChild,f=d.firstChild,g=document.createElement("li");g.className=b+" gbmtc";g.id=c;a.className="gbmt";g.appendChild(a);if(f.hasChildNodes()){c=[["gbkc"],["gbf","gbe","gbn"],["gbkp"],["gbnd"]];d=0;for(var h=f.childNodes.length,l=j,i=-1,k=0,r;r=c[k];k++){for(var da=0,K;K=r[da];da++){for(;d<h&&M(f.childNodes[d],K)d++;if(K==b){f.insertBefore(g,f.childNodes[d]||null);l=e;break}}if(l){if(d+1<f.childNodes.length){var ea=f.childNodes[d+1];if(!M(ea.firstChild,"gbmh")&&											 							!wa(ea,r))i=d+1}else if(d-1>=0){var ga=f.childNodes[d-1];if(!M(ga.firstChild,"gbmh")&&!wa(ga,r))i=d}break}d>0&&d+1<h&&d++}if(i>=0){var L=document.createElement("li"),ha=document.createElement("div");L.className="gbmtc";ha.className="gbmt gbmh";L.appendChild(ha);f.insertBefore(L,f.childNodes)}m.addHover&&m.addHover(a)}else f.appendChild(g)}catch(Ea){A(Ea)}},wa=function(a,b){for(var c=b.length,d=0;d<c;d++)if(M(a,b[d]))return e;return j},ya=function(a,b,c){xa(a,b,c)},za=function(a,b){xa(a,"gbe",b)},											 							Aa=function(){u(function(){m.pcm&&m.pcm()})},Ba=function(a,b,c,d,f,g,h,l){u(function(){m.paa&&m.paa(a,b,c,d,f,g,h,l)})},Ca=function(a,b){Q[a]||(Q[a]=[]);Q[a].push(b)},Da=function(a,b){R[a]||(R[a]=[]);R[a].push(b)},Fa=function(a,b){S[a]||(S[a]=[]);S[a].push(b)},ta=function(a){a.preventDefault&&a.preventDefault();a.returnValue=j;a.cancelBubble=e},V=null,sa=function(a,b){U();if(a){W(a,"Opening…");X(a,e);var c=typeof b!="undefined"?b:1E4,d=function(){Ga(a)};V=window.setTimeout(d,											 							c)}},Ha=function(a){U();if(a){X(a,j);W(a,"")}},Ga=function(a){try{U();var b=a||document.getElementById(T);if(b){W(b,"This service is currently unavailable.%1$sPlease try again later.","%1$s");X(b,e)}}catch(c){A(c)}},W=function(a,b,c){if(a&&b){var d=ra(a);if(d){if(c){d.innerHTML="";b=b.split(c);c=0;for(var f;f=b[c];c++){var g=document.createElement("div");g.innerHTML=f;d.appendChild(g)}}else d.innerHTML=b;X(a,e)}}},X=function(a,b){var c=b!==undefined?b:e;c?N(a,"gbmsgo")(a,"gbmsgo")},ra=function(a){for(var b=0,c;c=a.childNodes;b++)if(M(c,											 							"gbmsg"))return c},U=function(){V&&window.clearTimeout(V)};n("so",oa);n("sos",P);n("si",pa);n("tg",ua);n("close",va);n("addLink",ya);n("addExtraLink",za);n("pcm",Aa);n("paa",Ba);n("ddld",sa);n("ddrd",Ha);n("dderr",Ga);n("rtl",qa);n("bh",Q);n("abh",Ca);n("dh",R);n("adh",Da);n("ch",S);n("ach",Fa);n("qs",na);var Ia={};p.base=Ia;q.push(["m",{url:"//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/js/sem_93503e9315a5733d20e53739a0bde88e.js"}]);											 							var Ja=_tvn("1",0),Ka=/\bgbmt\b/,La=function(a){if(Ka.test(a.className))return"gbm0l";return"gbz0l"},Ma=function(a){try{var b=document.getElementById("gb_"+Ja),c=document.getElementById("gb_"+a);b&&O(b,La(b));c&&N(c,La(c))}catch(d){A(d)}Ja=a};n("slp",Ma);											 							if(_tvv("1")){var Na=_tvb("false",j);q.push(["gc",{auto:Na,url:"https://ssl.gstatic.com/gb/js/gcm_411fda082363559df0652cb8e5454bd8.js"}]);var Oa={version:"gcm_411fda082363559df0652cb8e5454bd8.js",index:"",lang:"en"};p.gc=Oa;var Y=function(a){if(window.googleapis)a&&a();else{a&&y(a);x("gc")}};n("lGC",Y);_tvv("1")&&n("lPWF",Y)}window.__PVT="";											 							var Pa={B:1,D:2,P:3,v:4,M:5,G:6,a:7,h:8,T:9,L:10,F:11,j:12,K:13,i:14,J:15,I:16,R:17,z:18,H:19,S:20,Q:21,w:22,C:23,V:24,W:25,U:26,A:27,k:28,u:29,o:30,O:31,c:500,N:501},Qa=_tvf("0.01",1.0E-4),Ra=_tvf("0.1",1),Z=Pa;function Sa(a){if(a<=Z.i){if(a==Z.a||a==Z.h||a==Z.j)return j;return e}else if(a>=Z.c)return e;return j}											 							function Ta(a,b){var c=Qa;if(Sa(a))c=Ra;if(_tvv("1")&&Math.random()<=c){var d=encodeURIComponent;c=["//www.google.com/gen_204?atyp=i&zx=",(new Date).getTime(),"&oge=",a,"&ogex=",d("30316"),"&ogp=",d("1"),"&ogsr=",Math.round(1/c),"&ogv=",d("1320214422.1320779352")];if(b){if("ogw"in b){c.push("&ogw="+b.ogw);delete b.ogw}var f,g=b,h=[];for(f in g){h.length!=0&&h.push(",");h.push(f);h.push(".");h.push(g[f])}f=h.join("");if(f!=""){c.push("&ogad=");											 							c.push(d(f))}}E(c.join(""))}}B=Ta;n("il",B,F);var Ua={};p.il=Ua;var Va=function(){m.prm&&m.prm()},Wa=function(a){t("m",function(){m.spn(a)})},Xa=function(a){t("m",function(){m.spp(a)})};n("spn",Wa);n("spp",Xa);Ca("gbd4",Va);											 							if(_tvb("false",e)){var Ya={g:_tvv(""),D:_tvv(""),e:"",m:"",p:"//ssl.gstatic.com/gb/images/avatar_b96.png",xp:_tvv("1"),mg:"%1$s (delegated)",md:"%1$s (default)"};p.prf=Ya}											 							if(_tvv("1")&&_tvv("1")){var $=function(a){Y(function(){t("pw",a);x("pw")})};n("lPW",$);q.push(["pw",{url:"https://ssl.gstatic.com/gb/js/pwm_4e7edac1f189ab82bc4091ff7bfe6f4b.js"}]);var Za=[],$a=function(a){Za[0]=a},ab=function(a,b){var c=b||{};c._sn="pw";A(a,c)},bb={signed:Za,elog:ab,base:"https://plusone.google.com/u/0",loadTimenew Date).getTime()};p.pw=bb;var cb=function(a,b){for(var c=b.split("."),d=function(){var l=arguments;a(function(){for(var i=m,k=0,r=c.length-1;k<r;++k)i=i[c[k]];i[c[k]].apply(i,l)})},f=m,g=0,h=c.length-											 							1;g<h;++g)f=f[c[g]]=f[c[g]]||{};return f[c[g]]=d};cb($,"pw.clk");cb($,"pw.hvr");n("su",$a,m.pw)}											 							function db(){function a(){for(var k;k=g[h++]if(k[0]=="m"||k[1].auto)break;if(k){w(2,k[0]);v(k[1].url)}h<g.length&&setTimeout(a,0)}function b(){f-- >0?setTimeout(b,0):a()}var c=_tvb("true",e),d=_tvb("false",j),f=3,g=q,h=0,l=window.gbarOnReady;if(l)try{l()}catch(i){A(i)}if(d)n("ldb",a);else if(c)window.addEventListener?window.addEventListener("load",b,j):window.attachEvent("onload",b);else b()}n("rdl",db);}catch(e){window.gbar&&gbar.logger&&gbar.logger.ml(e);}})();											 							(function(){try{var b=window.gbar,c=function(a,d){b[a]=function(){if(window.navigator&&window.navigator.userAgent)return d(window.navigator.userAgent);return false}},e=function(a){return!(/AppleWebKit\/.+(?:Version\/[35]\.|Chrome\/[01]\.)/.test(a)||a.indexOf("Firefox/3.5.")!=-1)},f=function(a){return a.indexOf("iPad")==-1};c("bs_w",e);c("bs_s",f);}catch(e){window.gbar&&gbar.logger&&gbar.logger.ml(e);}})();											 							(function(){try{var a=window.gbar,c=a.logger.ml,f=function(d){try{var b=document.getElementById("gbom");b&&d.appendChild(b.cloneNode(true))}catch(e){c(e)}};a.aomc=f;}catch(e){window.gbar&&gbar.logger&&gbar.logger.ml(e);}})();											 							(function(){try{window.gbar.rdl();}catch(e){window.gbar&&gbar.logger&&gbar.logger.ml(e);}})();											 							</script><link rel="publisher" href="https://plus.google.com/116899029375914044550"></head><body id=gsr bgcolor=#ffffff text=#222222 link=#1122cc vlink=#6611cc alink=#d14836 onload="try{if(!google.j.b){document.f&&document.f.q.focus();document.gbqf&&document.gbqf.q.focus()}}catch(e){};if(document.images)new Image().src='/images/nav_logo95.png'" > <a style="left:-1000em;position:absolute" href="/setprefs?prev=http://www.google.co.uk/&amp;sig=0_a-zCUfooe6poy_pjRnhze4Dm87A%3D&amp;suggon=2">Screen-reader users, click here to turn off Google Instant.</a> <textarea id=csi style=display:none name=csi></textarea><script>if(google.j.b)document.body.style.visibility='hidden';</script><div id=mngb><div id=gb><div id=gbw><div id=gbz><span class=gbtcb></span><ol class=gbtc><li class=gbt><a class=gbzt id=gb_119 href="https://plus.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wX" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:119})"><span class=gbtb2></span><span class=gbts>+You</span></a></li><li class=gbt><a class="gbzt gbz0l gbp1" id=gb_1 href="http://www.google.co.uk/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:1})"><span class=gbtb2></span><span class=gbts>Web</span></a></li><li class=gbt><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbzt id=gb_2 href="http://www.google.co.uk/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:2})"><span class=gbtb2></span><span class=gbts>Images</span></a></li><li class=gbt><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbzt id=gb_12 href="http://video.google.co.uk/?hl=en&tab=wv" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:12})"><span class=gbtb2></span><span class=gbts>Videos</span></a></li><li class=gbt><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbzt id=gb_8 href="http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:8})"><span class=gbtb2></span><span class=gbts>Maps</span></a></li><li class=gbt><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbzt id=gb_5 href="http://news.google.co.uk/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:5})"><span class=gbtb2></span><span class=gbts>News</span></a></li><li class=gbt><a class=gbzt id=gb_23 href="https://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=en&tab=wm" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:23})"><span class=gbtb2></span><span class=gbts>Gmail</span></a></li><li class=gbt><a class=gbgt id=gbztm href="http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/options/" onclick="gbar.tg(event,this)" aria-haspopup=true aria-owns=gbd><span class=gbtb2></span><span id=gbztms class="gbts gbtsa"><span id=gbztms1>More</span><span class=gbma></span></span></a><div class=gbm id=gbd aria-owner=gbztm><div class=gbmc><ol class=gbmcc><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_6 href="http://www.google.co.uk/prdhp?hl=en&tab=wf" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:6})">Shopping</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_51 href="http://translate.google.co.uk/?hl=en&tab=wT" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:51})">Translate</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_10 href="http://books.google.co.uk/bkshp?hl=en&tab=wp" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:10})">Books</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_27 href="http://www.google.co.uk/finance?hl=en&tab=we" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:27})">Finance</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_9 href="http://scholar.google.co.uk/schhp?hl=en&tab=ws" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:9})">Scholar</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_13 href="http://www.google.co.uk/blogsearch?hl=en&tab=wb" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:13})">Blogs</a></li><li class=gbmtc><div class="gbmt gbmh"></div></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_36 href="http://www.youtube.com/?hl=en&tab=w1&gl=GB" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:36})">YouTube</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a class=gbmt id=gb_24 href="https://www.google.com/calendar?hl=en&tab=wc" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:24})">Calendar</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_31 href="http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/home?hl=en&tab=wq" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:31})">Photos</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a class=gbmt id=gb_25 href="https://docs.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wo" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:25})">Documents</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a class=gbmt id=gb_38 href="https://sites.google.com/?hl=en&tab=w3" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:38})">Sites</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gbmt id=gb_3 href="http://groups.google.co.uk/grphp?hl=en&tab=wg" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:3})">Groups</a></li><li class=gbmtc><a class=gbmt id=gb_32 href="http://www.google.co.uk/reader/?hl=en&tab=wy" onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:32})">Reader</a></li><li class=gbmtc><div class="gbmt gbmh"></div></li><li class=gbmtc><a class=gbmt onclick="gbar.logger.il(1,{t:66})" href="http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/options/">Even more »</a></li></ol></div></div></li></ol></div><div id=gbg><h2 class=gbxx>Account Options</h2><span class=gbtcb></span><ol class=gbtc><li class=gbt><a href="https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?hl=en&continue=http://www.google.co.uk/" onclick="gbar.logger.il(9,{l:'i'})" id=gb_70 class=gbgt><span class=gbtb2></span><span id=gbgs4 class=gbts><span id=gbi4s1>Sign in</span></span></a></li><li class="gbt gbtb"><span class=gbts></span></li><li class=gbt><a class=gbgt id=gbg5 href="http://www.google.co.uk/preferences?hl=en" title="Options" onclick="gbar.tg(event,this)" aria-haspopup=true aria-owns=gbd5><span class=gbtb2></span><span id=gbgs5 class=gbts><span id=gbi5></span></span></a><div class=gbm id=gbd5 aria-owner=gbg5><div class=gbmc><ol id=gbom class=gbmcc><li class="gbkc gbmtc"><a class=gbmt href="/preferences?hl=en">Search settings</a></li><li class=gbmtc><div class="gbmt gbmh"></div></li><li class="gbe gbmtc"><a id=gmlas class=gbmt href="/advanced_search?hl=en">Advanced search</a></li><li class="gbe gbmtc"><a class=gbmt href="/language_tools?hl=en">Language tools</a></li><li class="gbe gbmtc"><a class=gbmt href="/url?sa=p&pref=ig&pval=3&q=http://www.google.co.uk/ig%3Fhl%3Den%26source%3Diglk&usg=AFQjCNH9dUJQAsNWnO3XKq2EIPgFbczqlA">iGoogle</a></li><li class=gbmtc><div class="gbmt gbmh"></div></li><li class="gbkp gbmtc"><a class=gbmt href="http://www.google.com/history/optout?hl=en">Web History</a></li></ol></div></div></li></ol></div></div><div id=gbx3></div><div id=gbx4></div></div></div><iframe name=wgjf style=display:none src="/blank.html" onload="google.j.l()" onerror="google.j.e()"></iframe><textarea id=wgjc style=display:none name=wgjc></textarea><textarea id=wwcache style=display:none name=wwcache></textarea><textarea id=csi style=display:none name=csi></textarea><textarea id=hcache style=display:none name=hcache></textarea><div id=searchform class=jhp> <div class="sfbg nojsv" style="top:-20px"> <div class="sfbgg"></div> </div> <form style="display:block;background:none" action="/search" id="tsf" method="GET" onsubmit="return q.value!=''" role="search" name="f*


----------



## philip11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Spam I serve fresh Spamiches


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2011)

* ble Bobble- The Revival - Free Online Games (FOG)*




www.freeonlinegames.com/game/bubble-*bobble*-the-revival.html
The classic arcade game "Bubble _Bobble_" returns back in this flash remake, with great style and new features. This is an excellent adventure game suitable for *...*
 
* Images for bobble bobble*
- Report images	<p class="rg_r" id="iur" style="margin-top: 3px; ">	

data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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

 

* Bubble Bobble - Play the Nintendo game Bubble Bobble online*




nintendo8.com/game/90/bubble_*bobble*/
Bubble _Bobble_ - Click inside the game window below and press enter to start! Up/down/left/right: Use ARROW KEYS. Start-key: Press ENTER. Select-key: Press *...*
 

* Flash Game | Puzzle Bobble 0.9 by NiLS - 2004-2007 - 640*480 ...*




www.ventoline.com/frozenbubble/bustamove640.html
Puzzle _Bobble_, the arcade port in Flash by Nils 2004-2007: play it now !
 

* Bubble Bobble - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*




en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_*Bobble*
Bubble _Bobble_ (バブルボブル, Baburu Boburu) is an arcade game by Taito, first released in 1986 and later ported to numerous home computers and game *...*
 

* Bubble Bobble Games - Free Bubble Bobble Download - Bubble ...*




www.bubble-*bobble*-games.com/
Bubble _Bobble_: the New Adventures is a remake of a popular classic game "Bubble_Bobble_". Welcome to the amazing world of the little dragons Bub and Bob! *...*
 

* home | bobble | filtered water bottles | make water better*




www.water*bobble*.com/
21 Oct 2011 – _bobble_ jug is a beautifully designed, highly functional everyday household product. It is a faster, smarter, sleeker reimagining of the squat, *...*
 
* Videos for bobble bobble*
- Report videos 


data:image/jpeg;base64,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 *►​**►​* 
* Bubble Bobble - Free Online ...*

freeonlinegame...
5 Nov 2009 


data:image/jpeg;base64,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 *► 3:20​**► 3:20​* 
* QQ & CUTTY -BOBBLE ...*

youtube.com
28 Oct 2010 


data:image/jpeg;base64,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 *► 3:54​**► 3:54​* 
* Sean Kingston feat. Kat Deluna ...*

youtube.com
16 Oct 2008
 

* SEAN KINGSTON - BOBBLE BOBBLE LYRICS*




www.metrolyrics.com/*bobble*-*bobble*-lyrics-sean-kingston.html
These _Bobble Bobble_ lyrics are performed by Sean Kingston Get the music *...*Unfortunately, we don't have the lyrics for _Bobble Bobble_ by Sean Kingston yet.
 

* Puzzle bobble*




www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21606/Puzzle-*bobble*.html
The classic puzzle _bobble_ arcade game. Play as Bub and Bob to connect 4 bubbles of the same colour to burst them before time runs out. Puzzle _bobble_ is also *...*
 

* ble Bobble- The Revival - Free Online Games (FOG)*




www.freeonlinegames.com/game/bubble-*bobble*-the-revival.html
The classic arcade game "Bubble _Bobble_" returns back in this flash remake, with great style and new features. This is an excellent adventure game suitable for *...*
 
* Images for bobble bobble*
- Report images	<p class="rg_r" id="iur" style="margin-top: 3px; ">	

data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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
data:image/jpg;base64,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

 

* Bubble Bobble - Play the Nintendo game Bubble Bobble online*




nintendo8.com/game/90/bubble_*bobble*/
Bubble _Bobble_ - Click inside the game window below and press enter to start! Up/down/left/right: Use ARROW KEYS. Start-key: Press ENTER. Select-key: Press *...*
 

* Flash Game | Puzzle Bobble 0.9 by NiLS - 2004-2007 - 640*480 ...*




www.ventoline.com/frozenbubble/bustamove640.html
Puzzle _Bobble_, the arcade port in Flash by Nils 2004-2007: play it now !
 

* Bubble Bobble - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*




en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_*Bobble*
Bubble _Bobble_ (バブルボブル, Baburu Boburu) is an arcade game by Taito, first released in 1986 and later ported to numerous home computers and game *...*
 

* Bubble Bobble Games - Free Bubble Bobble Download - Bubble ...*




www.bubble-*bobble*-games.com/
Bubble _Bobble_: the New Adventures is a remake of a popular classic game "Bubble_Bobble_". Welcome to the amazing world of the little dragons Bub and Bob! *...*
 

* home | bobble | filtered water bottles | make water better*




www.water*bobble*.com/
21 Oct 2011 – _bobble_ jug is a beautifully designed, highly functional everyday household product. It is a faster, smarter, sleeker reimagining of the squat, *...*
 
* Videos for bobble bobble*
- Report videos 


data:image/jpeg;base64,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 *►​**►​* 
* Bubble Bobble - Free Online ...*

freeonlinegame...
5 Nov 2009 


data:image/jpeg;base64,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 *► 3:20​**► 3:20​* 
* QQ & CUTTY -BOBBLE ...*

youtube.com
28 Oct 2010 


data:image/jpeg;base64,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 *► 3:54​**► 3:54​* 
* Sean Kingston feat. Kat Deluna ...*

youtube.com
16 Oct 2008
 

* SEAN KINGSTON - BOBBLE BOBBLE LYRICS*




www.metrolyrics.com/*bobble*-*bobble*-lyrics-sean-kingston.html
These _Bobble Bobble_ lyrics are performed by Sean Kingston Get the music *...*Unfortunately, we don't have the lyrics for _Bobble Bobble_ by Sean Kingston yet.
 

* Puzzle bobble*




www.classicgamesarcade.com/game/21606/Puzzle-*bobble*.html
The classic puzzle _bobble_ arcade game. Play as Bub and Bob to connect 4 bubbles of the same colour to burst them before time runs out. Puzzle _bobble_ is also *...*


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 10, 2011)

This will be the coolest of the stories, bro.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2011)

no...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> no...


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 11, 2011)

+Tú
La Web
Imágenes
Vídeos
Noticias
Traductor
Gmail
Más 














Acceder

 













* 

*








*
Argentina*​ 


[size="-1"]Google.com.ar también en: español (Latinoamérica)	[/size]





Programas de publicidadSoluciones EmpresarialesPrivacidad
Todo acerca de GoogleGoogle.com in English


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > no...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


>


You just made me blind


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 11, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 11, 2011)

i repeat : NO


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

no


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

waffles~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

pancakes


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

French toast~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)

Muffin~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

shoop, doo be doop cant wait to get a- wait what?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEkWH8DB7b0


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler



[yt]rnPfpSja5tk[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmiYjCx6s2Q


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]73KBozIDcbo[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]W0eLAY97tcU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]H6xwsCYZNxU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]ji0tpUM8DfU[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: D:



[yt]L_pPXHsMThQ[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler:   



[yt]ybJ4kxsmmUs[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKKkNHw91cM


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]GyKX2SB7IiU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icQmyxPQjOc


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler



[yt]pcEp0W0dvhA[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



www.youtube.com/watch?v=etaIaVgTmAg


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]W_jeOOLk8-8[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8-FnXNBgEM


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]sdlk6Sr5UKQ[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdtUVXDuXv8


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]wiWz4e47qC4[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: lol @ one of the comments.
Carrot Top's emotions:

O.O
=/
D:<
):]


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]pcEp0W0dvhA[/yt]





Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Spoiler: Well, we're fucked.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btx1CCN7A80


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2011)

Pick any card: []]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

I choose this one. []


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> I choose this one. []


It says you will win at life... o wait, read it upside down,..
Err...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 14, 2011)

My card says "instructions" :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 14, 2011)

Spoiler: Awesome seizure time!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 14, 2011)

Put this as a wallpaper.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: Awesome seizure time!



Mind blown.   *cough* look again*cough*


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 14, 2011)

I seeeee wut u did thar


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Oh, fuck.



Someone misspelled "Pinkie Pie." I am disappoint.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2011)

awesome I can practice my swype skills!

VA is lurking on the boards every now & then.
Is it possible for me to blog while swyping?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

Spoiler: This


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 15, 2011)

SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM
SPAM


----------



## philip11 (Nov 15, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> SPAM
> SPAM
> SPAM
> SPAM
> ...


SPAM
SPAM


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 16, 2011)

So I just go a street pass that said "like Pony"or something like that and the hobby is the internet. (seriously)

Just want to point out that sounds close to you.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> So I just go a street pass that said "like Pony"or something like that and the hobby is the internet. (seriously)
> 
> Just want to point out that sounds close to you.


But it wasn't.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > So I just go a street pass that said "like Pony"or something like that and the hobby is the internet. (seriously)
> ...


Orly?


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


ya rly.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 16, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


NO WAI!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


OMGWTFBBQ!?!?!!?!??!???!!?!!??!?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 17, 2011)

How to play wii games on your 3ds.
Start moonwalking


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> ;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> How to play wii games on your 3ds.
> Start moonwalking








It's working!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 17, 2011)

But there are no wii games i want to play on my 3DS D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 17, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> But there are no wii games i want to play on my 3DS D:





s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > ;O;


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2011)

doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink 




doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink doink


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Luigi2011SM64 said:
> 
> 
> > How to play wii games on your 3ds.
> ...


Congrats! your farted


----------



## philip11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2011SM64 said:
> ...



EEEEEEEEWWW


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

YES


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

no


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

wut


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think you get it:
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think you get it:
no


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think I get it: 

:/


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

wat


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

needs moar fap


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 18, 2011)

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

?________________?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
> FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
> FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
> FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
> ...


"The fap level is over 9000!!!! What! 9000?..."


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 18, 2011)

omg giez, i foud somethin cool.



Spoiler



jdfvbdfdsfdjkfbedhbfhuebfhuebfhrbjbdvbudb vidbvidfbvuydbuvbduvbdubvudbihdbnhdb fihbdusfbiybfuebfguebvuyre v   fdhv dh vjh dvcjh dv djv erfjv rfv


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Too much fapping! D:



[yt]90jq2hjI2HU[/yt]


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 18, 2011)

FAP


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:][yt]PIi3Xvh5i14[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]3YnQdBD2y64[/yt]


why isn't the video showing up? 

Never mind...my ipad just sucks. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]fwGNEE4dVqc[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler: 



[yt]Ays5DP1m1JQ[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler: ;O;



[yt]http://youtu.be/IruH7ve9ZT0[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleat accent... ][yt]bgzyErqvQsc[/yt]


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

______ ________ _________________ ___ ______ ______________ _____________ ___ _______?
________ _______ __________?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

Spoiler: ___ __ ____



[yt]http://youtu.be/z_Hh2SptYBA[/yt]


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

_______ ______ _____________ ____ _____________.
___ ________________ _______ _____________ ___________ ____!


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 19, 2011)

You leave me no choice. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

It can't be, a true fap saiyan! D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> You leave me no choice. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> It can't be, a true fap saiyan! D:


Yes, of course, who the heck do you think _I_ am??


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 19, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > You leave me no choice. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> ...


A Super Fap?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


Imma Super Fapaiajin!! 

....


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 19, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...




That nothing compare to the legendary Fap saiyan, Faply!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


...

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

What happened to this pony thread?!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

I FAP'd it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

Quick! Post ponies!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)

Spoiler: NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

Spoiler: CENSORED



FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

And who proposed that FAP doesn't relate to ponies?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

I CAME


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

I CAME


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

STOP IT I CAN'T STOP...

I CAME


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

STOP LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT I GOTTA MASTURBATE MORE....


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 19, 2011)

Fluttershy...? Listen to daddy: put that book down... NAO!!

DO IT OR IMMA DO YOU!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 19, 2011)

Spoiler: Now for something completly differ cute


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler: How about some pony shipping?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Are all of those ponies... _naked_?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

yep 
[yt]EvHgaV5GFBM[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Does this answer your question? 

FI... ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

I am such an awesome ninja~

 your youtube thing is wider :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

I just pasted the link. 
test:


[media] tags.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Great, they _are_ naked. Imma be fapping on watching this soon. 

... When I have the time.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svnFOGyrYXY


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZqxHIdl7sU&feature=related

DAMN YOU MEDIA TAGS!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0jYKOh2d0


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## FireGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

No


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 20, 2011)

EVERYBODY I HAVE EXCITING NEWS
nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2011)

​


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> *This seem like a nice topic. *
> 
> *What is this madness!!?!??!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 20, 2011)

EVERYBODY I REALLY HAVE EXCITING NEWS. but before that LOL THE GUY EATING FRIED CHCKEN
Back to the NEWS
I farted 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Thymes


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 20, 2011)

double post

NOW

3

4

5

whatever


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

one word "no" post


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> ;O;


BLARP


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2011)

​


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 20, 2011)

tigris said:


>


Do you like Fried chicken


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

fap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> fap





Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > fap
> ...


It certainly makes the experience better


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...





Hydreigon said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=svnFOGyrYXY


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with me...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Nothing is wrong with me...





Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing is wrong with me...
> ...



Please stop verbally abusing me like that...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 20, 2011)

What about physical abuse?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

That's, um... that's...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoiler: just like balrog



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9QE7LRjF54&feature=related


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoiler: What about misery? She taunts you the entire game. 




Also, she had to use a word that rhymes with "fapping."


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoiler: Now i kinda wanna get cave story 3d~ T_T have something unrelated~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:I wanna get it too... D:
On a side note,I never figured out what the hell balrog was. Is he a toaster? ]Also...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoiler: I think he was made in the image of a bar of soap 



[yt]yGq2brFWhU8[/yt]


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 21, 2011)

lol 4 pages of spam in one day

ot maybe 3

2

1

BLASTOFF


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

I've seen worse.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive done worse


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeRV1rn2JkY


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

*also begins whistling*


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

*also joins due to mass love of it~*


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 21, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: What about misery? She taunts you the entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## philip11 (Nov 21, 2011)

: D:
D: D:
D


: D:


: D:
: D:





: D:
D: D:
D


: D:
D: D:
D


: D:
D: D:
D


 Face my happiness


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgZzlJLJVyI&feature=related


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh7qjiTq2u4


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9hpX1SfPiQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXY937TwGjI


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU00LLZoeFU


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGH29qHmZFo


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YnQdBD2y64


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YszvzB5qKfY


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mrmBe-fFr4


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XwoxV1exqY


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## FireGrey (Nov 21, 2011)

[insert generic post here]


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Luigi2011SM64 said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## d3monsting (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...








???


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


>


Problem?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2011)

tigris said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 22, 2011)

Nopony knows my sorrow~


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 22, 2011)

tigris said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>








Idk why I look up "saiyan link", so didn't ask.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

i think pony above is so cute!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 23, 2011)

*insert pony here*


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

*insert mass spamming of pictures*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

*insert mah sexy cock here*


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

*insert demon loli attacking s4mid4re"


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> *insert demon loli attacking s4mid4re"


Yes, yessssssss... moar. I need _moar_.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > *insert demon loli attacking s4mid4re"
> ...


*insert grand, mass amount of loli demons attacking s4mid4re"


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


wah... _wow_. They're trying to grape me...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


*inserts grand, mass amount of loli demons graping s4mid4re*

Hey, wai--AHH...!! That hurts! 
I think somebody needs a spanking...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


*inserts grand, mass amount of falling nukes on s4mid4re*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


Nothing, and by nothing, I mean _nothing_, can separate me from my lolis! 
*deflects nukes*


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> *insert mah sexy cock here*





Spoiler: Wanna see mah cock?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Are there any loli ponies?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Are there any loli ponies?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any loli ponies?


;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

[yt]CtUb9iDZmWw[/yt]


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Nov 24, 2011)

tigris said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

I CAME


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 24, 2011)

I SAW


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

I NO


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2011)

I LOLI LOL'D


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Spoiler: Don't lie...



I know it, you LOLI'D


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 24, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsNcSQEvknE&feature=watch_response


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

Papa, stop raging on me... it hurts.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 24, 2011)

stop farting it smells here


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

*poot*

.... oopsie~


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 24, 2011)

OtakuGamerZ said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


QFT


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)

;O;


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkIcEuzzttQ


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


>


Oh, you was serious? Let me fap even harder. FAPFAPFAP...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are the ponies trolls?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 25, 2011)

スパッム


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM9IQ95iJlk


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 26, 2011)

THE TV BLEW UP. (not)


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 26, 2011)

CUSTARDS



Hydreigon said:


>


XD


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 26, 2011)

Needs moar


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 26, 2011)

DUDE STOP EATING FRIED CHICKEN YOU JUST BLEW UP THE WHOLE WORLD


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

すぺるま


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

* http://instantbutton.me/buttons/fus_roh_daaaa_20110225173413.html* X2


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 27, 2011)

everybody! i have sad news:
nothing


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

A cow jump over the moon, now it's dead.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

お兄ちゃん。。。


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

​


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

yay


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

fap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

nap


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

gap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

clap


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

sap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

crap


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

tap


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

cap


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

map


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

app


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

Slap


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

This is... oh... my... :fluttershy:


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 27, 2011)

fart.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

shart


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

[yt]d-xGvYGOdIU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

[yt]eyiZlZdIQ1w[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiSX8tAWg9A


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4amc3a8IqE


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 27, 2011)

heart


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

part


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

waffle irons


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

waffles


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

waffle muffins~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

muffin waffles


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

The german dub has them saying muffins in the cupcakes song 
[yt]vwacsj9QrdM[/yt]

This can only mean...

*GASP* DERPY IS GERMAN!!!
[yt]oVp-hdOIvJU[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

It all makes sense!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

IT TOTALLY MAKES SENSE. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

waffles


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

scootaloo wings~


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Spoiler: Waffle


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

[yt]87D9P0cdA7A[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aCDtxPUGPQ
FFFFFUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 27, 2011)

[yt]yh7qjiTq2u4[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXSHNzyqh3M


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 27, 2011)

Internet


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

fap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

fapfap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

ah.... AH!!

fapfapfap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > no


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


fap


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


fapfap


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

tigris said:


>


http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309
http://www.ds-scene....5bb427953ac6309


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

fap?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> fap?


fap


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > fap?
> ...


clop


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


FAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


CLOP


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


*FAP*


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

...splash? I suppose? Someone had to.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

So much fapping in this thread...


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

....?

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Why don't you have a seat over there?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

oh okey...

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

.... 

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Why can't I hold all of these limes?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

because.... um, because....

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP!!!!!!111!!!!!1


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

Needs moar yay~
































































































































































































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLTZctTG6cE


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

needs moar FAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mEEIBlH5No


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPvFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 27, 2011)

FAP=PAF


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)

c-c-c-_combo breaker_


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


Spoiler



ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 28, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2011)

+You
Web
Images
Videos
Maps
News
Gmail
More


Screen-reader users, click here to turn off Google Instant.
Google


Search
About 330,000 results (0.44 seconds) 

Everything
Images
Maps
Videos
News

More


Change location
Search Options

The web
Pages from Canada
All results
Sites with images

More search tools
Search Results

Marcel Leboeuf - Site officiel - Comédien - Conférencier
www.marcel.ca/ - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf - Site Officiel. Conférences de motivation, conférencier motivateur, animateur, maitre de cérémonie.
Les conférences - Pèlerinage à compostelle - Le chemin de Compostelle - Photos
conférences - Marcel Leboeuf - site officiel
www.marcel.ca/1/conferences.asp - Translate this page
«La passion selon Marcel est un objet théâtral inclassable qui permet à Marcel Leboeuf de faire entendre son talent indéniable de conteur et d'homme de ...
pèlerinage - Marcel Leboeuf - site officiel
www.marcel.ca/0/pelerinage.asp - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf - Site Officiel. Conférences de motivation, conférencier motivateur, animateur, maitre de cérémonie.
compostelle - Marcel Leboeuf - site officiel
www.marcel.ca/2/compostelle.asp - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf - Site Officiel. Conférences de motivation, conférencier motivateur, animateur, maitre de cérémonie.
Images for Marcel Leboeuf
- Report images
Marcel Leboeuf - Wikipédia
fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Leboeuf - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf est un acteur et conférencier québécois né à Lévis le 15 juillet 1954. Il a passé son enfance au 22-A, rue Fraser dans le Vieux-Lévis, jusqu'à ...
Biographie - Pour la télévision - Pour le cinéma - Récompenses
Témoignage de Marcel Leboeuf - YouTube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Xzhy2ikyQ - Translate this page
19 nov. 2010 – Marcel Leboeuf témoigne de son expérience avec les colliers de noisetier.
Conférence de Marcel Leboeuf.mpg - YouTube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3CBLXVLYak
10 Apr 2011 – Une fillette s'invite dans une conférence de Marcel Leboeuf.
Marcel Leboeuf parle de son enfance à Lévis - YouTube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkRl6CA7VK8 - Translate this page
1 mai 2007 – Marcel Leboeuf parle de son enfance à Lévis(vidéo tiré du CD/DVD "La Passion selon Marcel") Version haute vitesse de 6 minutes 33 ...
sircloclod's webcam video 11 avril 2011 04:48 (PDT)Marcel leboeuf ...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VeXYtfrFmw
11 Apr 2011 – sircloclod's webcam video 11 avril 2011 04:48 (PDT)Marcel Leboeuf.
Marcel Leboeuf - IMDb
www.imdb.com/name/nm0495800/
Marcel Leboeuf, Actor: Rafales. ... No photo available. Represent Marcel Leboeuf? Add or change photos at IMDbPro. STARmeter. SEE RANK. Down 19945 this ...
Marcel Leboeuf - Biography
www.imdb.com/name/nm0495800/bio
Marcel Leboeuf on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...
Marcel Leboeuf - Canada | LinkedIn
ca.linkedin.com/pub/marcel-leboeuf/24/552/721
Région de Montréal, Canada - Comédien - Conférencier - Animateur
View Marcel Leboeuf's (Canada) professional profile on LinkedIn. LinkedIn is the world's largest business network, helping professionals like Marcel Leboeuf ...
Marcel Leboeuf, conférencier motivateur orizon
www.orizon.ca/conferenciers/marcel-leboeuf.html - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf, conférencier chez Groupe de Conférenciers Orizon.
Marcel Leboeuf - Papa d'un deuxième garçon | Nouvelles ...
fr.canoe.ca/divertissement/.../15148161-qmi.html - Translate this page
29 août 2010 – C'est avec un synchronisme parfait que bébé Olivier a fait son entrée dans la vie de ses parents, les comédiens Marcel Leboeuf et Lise Martin, ...
Marcel Leboeuf | Facebook
fr-fr.facebook.com/.../Marcel-Leboeuf/356... - France - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf - Bienvenue sur ma nouvelle page officielle. | Facebook.
Marcel Leboeuf Profiles | Facebook
www.facebook.com/search.php?q=Marcel+Leboeuf
Search Results for Marcel Leboeuf. Marcel Leboeuf. Page. 3323 people like this. ... I wanna be the marcel leboeuf. Page. 19 people like this. ...
Pur Noisetier Inc.'s Videos | Facebook
www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=175625189131033
Marcel Leboeuf témoigne de son expérience avec les colliers de noisetier. ... Diane Dore merci pour les bonconseiles de marcel leboeuf ...
Marcel Leboeuf - ReelzChannel
www.reelz.com/person/204216/marcel-leboeuf/
Marcel Leboeuf Photo Galleries, Movie Trailers, Video Interviews, Latest News, Angelo, Fredo, and Romeo, 10-07: An Officer in Distress, Louis the 19th: King ...
Pipo Gagnon and Marcel Leboeuf
www.reelz.com/movie-friends/242551.../pipo-gagnon-marcel-leboeu...
Find out what Pipo Gagnon and Marcel Leboeuf have in common. Read news; watch videos, interviews, movie clips, trailers and more.
Sylvie Ferlatte and Marcel Leboeuf
www.reelz.com/movie-friends/.../sylvie-ferlatte-marcel-leboeuf/
Find out what Sylvie Ferlatte and Marcel Leboeuf have in common. Read news; watch videos, interviews, movie clips, trailers and more.
Marcel Leboeuf (Author of PASSION SELON MARCEL -LA)
www.goodreads.com/author/show/4448220.Marcel_Leboeuf
Marcel Leboeuf is the author of PASSION SELON MARCEL -LA (0.0 avg rating, 0 ratings, 0 reviews, published 2007)
marcel leboeuf (marcel) on Myspace
www.myspace.com/driphter03
marcel leboeuf (marcel)'s profile on Myspace, the leading social entertainment destination powered by the passion of our fans.
Marcel Leboeuf notre plus grand groupie Photos from Chrono831 ...
www.myspace.com/chrono831/photos/8206758
Add your own comments to "Marcel Leboeuf notre plus grand groupie" from Chrono831 on Myspace. Social entertainment powered by the passions of fans.
Watch Marcel Leboeuf's Movies Online for Free on LetMeWatchThis
www.letmewatchthis.com/watch.../movies-with-marcel-leboeuf-2383...
6 items – LetMeWatchThis - Watch Marcel Leboeuf's Movies online - The best selection of FREE streaming Marcel Leboeuf's Movies available.
marcel leboeuf | Tumblr
www.tumblr.com/tagged/marcel+leboeuf
Search Tags Help Docs. marcel leboeuf · Explore more tags · block notes reblog. zeeomn: Legal 10-07: L'affaire Zeus Movie Download ...
Alphasim Hockey - Marcel Leboeuf Career History
alphasim.com/simhockey/playerHistory.seam;jsessionid...22031...
Marcel Leboeuf Career History. Name. Marcel Leboeuf. Jersey Number. 9. Position. Winger. Age. 24. Team. Beefs of Rive-Sud. Regular Season Player History ...
Alphasim Hockey - Marcel Leboeuf Career History
www.alphasim.com/simhockey/playerHistory.seam;jsessionid...
Marcel Leboeuf Career History. Name. Marcel Leboeuf. Jersey Number. 9. Position. Winger. Age. 23. Team. Beefs of Rive-Sud. Regular Season Player History ...
Films by Marcel Leboeuf - Rate Your Music
rateyourmusic.com/artist/marcel_leboeuf
Rate Your Music is an online community of people who love music. Catalog, rate, tag, and review your music. List and review the concerts you've attended, ...
Lévis en scène: Marcel Leboeuf
www.celebrationslevis2011.com/default.asp?no... - Translate this page
Grands rassemblements, activités hautes en couleur et programmation à caractère historique souligneront le 375e anniversaire de la Seigneurie de Lauzon, ...
Lévis en scène: Marcel Leboeuf en supplémentaire
www.celebrationslevis2011.com/default.asp?no... - Translate this page
Lévis en scène : Marcel Leboeuf. Diffusion culturelle de Lévis et Célébrations Lévis 2011 s'unissent pour présenter des artistes lévisiens qui oeuvrent ...
Marcel Leboeuf in Grand-mere QC
www.canada411.ca/search/si/1/Marcel+Leboeuf/Grand+Mere+QC/
Find people named Marcel Leboeuf in Grand-mere, Quebec (QC).
Marcel Leboeuf in Quebec QC
www.canada411.ca/search/si/1/Marcel+Leboeuf/Quebec+QC/
Find people named Marcel Leboeuf in Quebec, Quebec (QC).
Steam Community :: ID :: Marcel Leboeuf
steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198004434111
Steam Profile. Marcel Leboeuf. Profile _. Alus Pénole. Sherbrooke, Quebec, Canada. No information given. why hello there. Comments _ ...
Steam Community :: ID :: Marcel leboeuf , JR
steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197993291896
16 Jul 2010 – Steam Profile. Marcel leboeuf , JR. Also known as... Crackhead. Marcel leboeuf , JR. Marcel leboeuf ,Jr. Profile _ ...
Le Voyou du Bayou: Marcel Leboeuf, mon rayon de soleil
levoyoudubayou.blogspot.com/.../marcel-leboeuf-... - Translate this page
3 avr. 2007 – Comme j'ai toujours un peu méprisé Marcel Leboeuf et que son nom est pour moi synonyme de médiocrité, le choix de lui écrire s'est imposé ...
Marcel Leboeuf - Rotten Tomatoes
www.rottentomatoes.com/celebrity/marcel_leboeuf/
Marcel Leboeuf Celebrity Profile - Check out the latest Marcel Leboeuf photo gallery, biography, pics, pictures, interviews, news, forums and blogs at ...
Les conférences Marcel Leboeuf
www.comitedesspectacles.com/.../les-conferences-... - Translate this page
Les conférences Marcel Leboeuf. Synchronicité des rencontres. Dimanche 22 janvier 2012, 14 h. Prix : 25 $, 65 ans et + / étudiant 23 $. www.marcel.ca ...
Marcel Leboeuf's Movies - Watch Movies Online Free - Newly Released
www.letmewatchthis.ch/?actor_name=Marcel%20Leboeuf
Watch movies online - Biggest Library of free Full Movies. Download full movies, Stream Content Fast and Easy. Movie Actors, Reviews, Trailers, Database!
Marcel Leboeuf Filmography
www.fandango.com/marcelleboeuf/filmography/p196706
View Marcel Leboeuf's filmography, actor bio, upcoming movie release dates, photos, and more on Fandango.
Marcel Leboeuf: Affronter la moquerie avec dignité – Petit Petit Gamin
www.petitpetitgamin.com/.../marcel-leboeuf-affro... - Translate this page
26 juil. 2011 – Marcel Leboeuf: Affronter la moquerie avec dignité. Posté par pelleppelleppellep | 26 juillet 2011 | commentaires. Tu as chaud, tu veux te ...
La passion contagieuse de Marcel Leboeuf - Société - Réseau ...
www.valleedurichelieuexpress.ca/...Marcel-Leboeu... - Translate this page
14 nov. 2011 – Marcel Leboeuf porte plusieurs chapeaux. En plus de sa carrière dacteur, il donne de nombreuses conférences et soccupe de ses vignes.
Marcel Leboeuf | Cinthia Aitelli
ouaotm.blog.com/tag/marcel-leboeuf/
Monique Spaziani Pipo Gagnon Claude Blanchard Marcel Leboeuf Denis Bouchard Serge Thériault Rémy Girard Guy Thauvette Sylvie Ferlatte Raymond Legault ...
Marcel Leboeuf Horoscope - Zodiac, Marcel Leboeuf Star Sign ...
www.ganeshaspeaks.com/celebrity/1954/7/marcel-leboeuf.jsp
Ganesha Speaks has Marcel Leboeuf horoscope, star sign and zodiac. Besides Marcel Leboeuf horoscope, you can pick the celebrity horoscope of your choice.
Marcel Leboeuf | Agence Goodwin
www.agencegoodwin.com/fr/.../marcel-leboeuf - Translate this page
Agence Goodwin : la plus importante agence d'artistes de Montréal.
Bungie.net : Halo 3 Service Record of Marcel Leboeuf
www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=Marcel%20Leboeuf
Bungie.net is the Internet home for Bungie, the developer of Halo, Myth, Oni, and Marathon, and the only place with official Bungie info straight from the ...
Marcel Leboeuf Movies
www.blockbuster.com/browse/catalog/personDetails/164333
Your online source for Marcel Leboeuf movies, biography and filmography. Marcel Leboeuf and over 600000 other actors can be found at Blockbuster.com.
Album photos de Marie-Michèle Lalonde
mmlalonde.tripod.com/Album/Mes_photos/album.html
loading. Marcel Leboeuf. loading.. Marcel Leboeuf. loading... Marcel Leboeuf. loading.. Monsieur Pointu. loading... Monsieur Pointu. loading. Monsieur Pointu ...
Marcel Leboeuf - La Clique du Plateau
www.cliqueduplateau.com/tag/marcel-leboeuf/ - Translate this page
11 avr. 2011 – Extrait de TLMEP du 10 avril dernier où Marcel Leboeuf nous parle du collier de Pur Noisetier! Là, faudrait dire à Marcel Leboeuf qu'il reste ...
Osso bucco de Marcel Leboeuf - Cantine, La - Vidéos - V
vtele.ca/.../osso-bucco-de-marcel-leboeuf_23554.p... - Translate this page
18 janv. 2011 – On cuisine avec Marcel Leboeuf! ... Cantine, La - Osso bucco de Marcel Leboeuf · Site web Épisodes Vidéos Animateurs Description ...
Marcel Leboeuf Blog.Psycho-Ressources – Psychologie | Blog.Psycho ...
psycho-ressources.com/blog/mots.../marcel-leboeu... - Translate this page
12 nov. 2010 – Blogue du bottin francophone des professionnels de la psychologie.
Studio Marcel Leboeuf (marchant De Bonne Heure), Condo à louer ...
www.chaletsvacanceschaudiere-appalaches.ca/chal... - Translate this page
Condo à louer - Studios Vacances Marchant de Bonne Heure, c'est rencontrer la nature dans un lieu unique. L'histoire de cette maison imaginée et construite ...
Marcel Leboeuf | Recherche | La Presse
recherche.cyberpresse.ca › Recherche - Translate this page
Parlementeries: Marcel Leboeuf sera président. (04/10/2010) Le premier ministre et le chef de l'opposition n'ont qu'à bien se tenir puisque les débats qu'ils. ...
Marques et célébrités : Marcel Leboeuf m'inspire! » Stéphanie ...
stephaniekennan.bang-marketing.com/.../marques-... - Translate this page
12 mars 2010 – En attendant, j'ai manqué une occasion en or de vous parler de Marcel Leboeuf avant le journal Les Affaires et Infoman. Je vais le faire en ...
PASSION SELON MARCEL -LA by Marcel Leboeuf | LibraryThing
www.librarything.com/work/10610645
All about PASSION SELON MARCEL -LA by Marcel Leboeuf. LibraryThing is a cataloging and social networking site for booklovers.
Marcel Leboeuf | Hosting Movies
www.hostingtrading.com/name/554828/marcel-leboeuf/
Filmography of Marcel Leboeuf. 2010 - Actor in Parlementerie 2010 (released: 2010-12-06) as Marcel Leboeuf. Movie Posters. Parlementerie 2010 ...
Marcel Leboeuf | Compostelle - Marcel Leboeuf | Sur le chemin de ...
www.arrsante.ca/index.php?...cid... - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf | Compostelle · Séminaire iridologie - formation no. 1 · Séminaire iridologie - formation no. 2 · Événements des membres · Ressources et ...
Mots-clés : Marcel Leboeuf – Voir.ca
voir.ca/mots-cles/marcel-leboeuf/ - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf, malgré un horaire chargé, plonge quelques instants dans l'univers cocasse de Toc toc. Entretien. 8 avril 2010 · Karine Gélinas ...
Marcel Leboeuf (@MarcelLeboeuf) on Twitter
twitter.com/MarcelLeboeuf - Translate this page
Sign up for Twitter to follow Marcel Leboeuf (@MarcelLeboeuf). Comédien - Conférencier.
Twitter / Eric Cliche: Marcel Leboeuf a une face !!!
twitter.com/ericcliche/status/57263053166747649
Marcel Leboeuf a une face !!! ... Marcel Leboeuf a une face !!! 7:05 PM Apr 10th via web. ericcliche. Eric Cliche. Footer. © 2011 Twitter; About Us ...
Marcel Leboeuf - Google Profile
https://profiles.google.com/117855073385258495280
Marcel Leboeuf - retraité - Alcan - Shawinigan - Shawinigan.
Des squelettes dans le placard : Normand Chouinard, Marcel Leboeuf ...
tvlistings.zap2it.com/...marcel-leboeuf.../EP0083056102... - United States
Des squelettes dans le placard : Normand Chouinard, Marcel Leboeuf et André Robitaille. Original Airdate 6/10/2010.
Marcel Leboeuf : Wednesday May 21, 2008 at 8:00 pm : Upcoming ...
www.lecapitole.com/en/cabaret.calendrier.php?id=206
The Capitole de Québec, with its one-of-a-kind cachet, will charm you with our personalized hospitality. We always roll out the red carpet to pamper our ...
Colliers de noisetier – Bienfaits noisetier» » bienfaits
www.collierdenoisetier.ca/lang/en/.../blogue/ - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf en passant porte son collier par-dessus son vêtement, ce qui est une erreur flagrante de sa part car le noisetier doit toujours être au contact de ...
Marcel Leboeuf [Archives] - F'N Forum
forum.fnnation.com/archive/index.../t-40040.html - Translate this page
17 posts - 11 authors - Last post: 6 Jun 2006
[Archives] Marcel Leboeuf Arts, littérature, bande dessinée.
Marcel Leboeuf on Veengle
www.veengle.com/s/Marcel%20Leboeuf.html
Marcel Leboeuf.
NZBsRus.com :: Details for "Un.Gars.Le.Soir.2010.12.01.Marcel ...
https://www.nzbsrus.com/nzbdetails.php?id=373530
3 Dec 2010 – Le.Soir.2010.12.01.Marcel.Leboeuf.FRENCH.720p.HDTV.x264-BAWLS .: French Audio :. Advertisement. Click here to remove this advertisement ...
Marcel Leboeuf — TMDb
www.themoviedb.org/person/554828
No one has entered a biography for Marcel Leboeuf. The Basics; About TMDb · Contact Us · Site Updates · API. Get Involved; Add New Movie ...
Places to Watch Marcel Leboeuf Online | LocateTV
www.locatetv.com/person/marcel-leboeuf/125292/online
See where you can download TV shows and movies featuring Marcel Leboeuf or watch them for free online.
Addile Azelie Marcel Leboeuf (1887 - 1923) - Find A Grave Photos
www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=pv&GRid=19693101
3 Jun 2007 – Addile Azelie Marcel Leboeuf. Memorial · Photos · Flowers · Edit · Learn about sponsoring this memorial... [Add A Photo]. Image is scaled. ...
GameTracker.com : Player Page for Marcel Leboeuf
www.gametracker.com/player/Marcel%20Leboeuf/
PLAYER HISTORY FOR "Marcel Leboeuf". Playing: All Games, Half Life 1, Team Fortress 2. Located In: All Locations, 60 mi, 150 mi, 300 mi, 600 mi, 1500 mi ...
trendr.tv | marcel leboeuf
trendr.tv/trend/marcel+leboeuf - United States
marcel leboeuf. ... Trend: marcel leboeuf. Sorry but we do not have currently any data relevent to this trend. Tweet; Login with Facebook. About ...
Marcel Leboeuf (ru) - MyMovies.Ge
mymovies.ge/ru/person/Marcel+Leboeuf
Alice in Wonderland. A 19-year-old Alice journeys through Underland, where she experiences strange ordeals and encounters peculiar characters, including the ...
2 people named Marcel Leboeuf in Delaware | WhitePages
names.whitepages.com › Name Popularity › Marcel Leboeuf
Find Marcel Leboeuf on WhitePages. There are 2 people named Marcel Leboeuf in places like Saint Etienne, DE; and Salaberry, DE.
Tendances: Recherche: Marcel Leboeuf
www.kwad9.ca/recherche/?r=Marcel%20Leboeuf - Translate this page
Laurence Leboeuf, Guillaume Lemay-Thivierge et Éric Bruneau se font aller parachute, ... l'histoire de Marcel,un homme âgé de 60 ans qui,JADISSE(Haha!) ...
Marcel Leboeuf nu « Mange un Char
mangeunchar.wordpress.com/.../marcel-leboeuf-n... - Translate this page
26 sept. 2011 – C'est un test pour savoir si un jour quelqu'un va chercher une photo de Marcel Leboeuf nu (juste pour voir dans quel monde de fou nous ...
Marcel Leboeuf est de nouveau papa! – Hollywoodpq.com
hollywoodpq.com/.../marcel-leboeuf-est-de-nouve... - Translate this page
25 août 2010 – À 55 ans, Marcel Leboeuf est en pleine forme! Il vient de devenir papa d'un deuxième garçon de sa conjointe Lise Martin. Le petit Olivier es.
Épisode 4 : Chantal Lamarre, Yves Corbeil et Marcel Leboeuf ...
www.tou.tv/les-enfants-de-la-tele/s02e04 - Translate this page
5 oct. 2011 – Visionnez l'épisode intitulé 'Chantal Lamarre, Yves Corbeil et Marcel Leboeuf' de la saison 2 (épisode 4) de l'émission Les enfants de la télé, ...
Marcel Leboeuf Video
www.ovguide.com/celebrity/marcel_leboeuf.htm
Watch Marcel Leboeuf Videos Online including Marcel Leboeuf Interviews and paparazzi footage.
Videos tagged 'marcelleboeuf' on Vimeo
vimeo.com/tag:marcelleboeuf
Vimeo is a respectful community of creative people who are passionate about sharing the videos they make. Use Vimeo if you want the best tools and highest ...
marcel leboeuf | Twend It - What's Trending In Canada
canada.twend.it/marcel%20leboeuf
10 Apr 2011 – marcel leboeuf. Twend It provides an archive of Twitter's Top Trends and analytics tools for understanding how the Twitter userbase defines ...
Marcel Leboeuf - CinEmotions
www.cinemotions.com/.../Marcel-Leboeuf.h... - France - Translate this page
Marcel Leboeuf : La Petite histoire d'un homme sans histoire, Reality Show (Louis 19, le roi des ondes), Watatatow @ CinEmotions.com : tout sur le Cinéma, ...
Blizzard - 1990 - Rafales - Marcel Leboeuf, Denis BouchardClaude ...
www.learmedia.ca/product_info.php/cPath/20/products_id/1522
24 Jul 2006 – Blizzard - 1990 - Rafales - Marcel Leboeuf, Denis BouchardClaude Blanchard.
Marcel Leboeuf - Biography - Movies & TV - NYTimes.com
movies.nytimes.com/person/196706/Marcel-Leboeuf/biography
16 Nov 2011 – Detailed actor information including movie listings and other actors they have worked with.
Marcel Leboeuf - Movie Database
www.scifiupdates.com/main/movies/movie-database/.../554828.html
SciFi Updates - The home for all things SciFi. News, videos, trailers, promos, images, photos, wallpapers, fonts, mp3's, audio, celebrities, info and much ...
AmmanCinemas
www.ammancinemas.com/component/jlmoviedb/person/554828?ml...
Marcel Leboeuf Person Facts: Popularity: 3; Known movies: 1; birthday: 15 July 1954; Place: Lévis ... 2010, Parlementerie 2010 As Marcel Leboeuf.
Photobucket | marcel leboeuf Pictures, marcel leboeuf Images ...
photobucket.com/images/Marcel%20Leboeuf/
View marcel leboeuf Pictures, marcel leboeuf Images, marcel leboeuf Photos on Photobucket. Share them with your friends on MySpace or upload your own!
Marcel Leboeuf » Blogue de Daniel Robitaille
www.guide-dan-robitaille.com/.../wordpress/?...ma... - Translate this page
Articles avec le mot-clé « Marcel Leboeuf ». oct 23 2011. A la pêche avec André Robitaille et Marcel Leboeuf ! Sortie de pêche. par Dan Robitaille ...
1990 Marcel Leboeuf Real Auto Newspaper Photo | eBay
www.ebay.com/itm/1990-Marcel-Leboeuf-Real...-/400222105132
1990 Marcel Leboeuf Real Auto Newspaper Photo in Sports Mem, Cards Fan Shop , Autographs-Original , Other |eBay.
Endorsements for Marcel Leboeuf
branchout.com/endorsements/recent/Marcel-Leboeuf?uid...view...
Recent Endorsements that Marcel Leboeuf received from friends and professional network.
Créados présente le conférencier Marcel Leboeuf à ses jeunes, ses ...
www.sadcacton.qc.ca/index.php?...marcel-leboeuf... - Translate this page
C'est ce samedi 10 octobre que Marcel Leboeuf rendait visite aux gens de Saint-Hugues afin d'offrir sa conférence « La passion selon Marcel ». ...
Chalet à louer Studio Marcel Leboeuf (marchant De Bonne Heure ...
www.chaletsdevacances.com/condo-a-louer_studio... - Translate this page
14 janv. 2011 – Condo à louer Chaudière-Appalaches, Condo à louer saint-jean-port-joli - Bord de l'eau Foyer extérieur | dans cette spacieuse maison ...
bawls-ugls20101202ml-720p - Binsearch results
www.binsearch.info/?b=bawls-ugls20101202ml-720p...
2 Dec 2010 – Marcel.Leboeuf.FRENCH.720p.HDTV.x264-BAWLS ]-[15/21] - "bawls-ugls20101202ml-720p.sfv" yEnc (1/1), teevee · a.b.multimedia, 351d ...
MARCEL LEBOEUF - Sportstats.ca Event Timing and Results ...
sportstats.ca/find-an-athlete-find-a-race-search.php?...MARCEL...LE...
May 11, 2003, National Capital Race Weekend - Alcatel Marathon, Marcel Leboeuf, valleyfield, 448th, 3:31:18.7 (3:30:56.6 ) ...
Studio Marcel Leboeuf (marchant De Bonne Heure) | Saint-Jean-Port ...
www.chaletslocationsvacances.com/.../studio-marc... - Translate this page
Condo à louer Chaudière-Appalaches, Condo à louer Saint-Jean-Port-Joli - Studio Marcel Leboeuf (marchant De Bonne Heure). dans cette spacieuse maison ...
Réseau Ovation - Marcel Leboeuf
www.ovation.qc.ca/pesite.asp?CodeSalleSpectacle=150018&Lang...
Presentation; Informations; Policies; Services; Pictures; Videos. Pavillon Wilson, 4B rue Principale, Coteau-du-Lac, J0P 1B0 ...
Coup De Chance (1992) - Roland Giraud, Marcel Leboeuf, Rufus
videoeta.com/movie/7194 - United States
DVD and Blu-ray release dates for upcoming movies plus entertainment news and celebrity information. Want to know when the latest box office smash is coming ...
Marcel Leboeuf - Main TV Roles - ShareTV
sharetv.org/person/marcel_leboeuf/shows
Marcel Leboeuf person. Marcel Leboeuf. Add to My Celebs. Main TV Roles. 10-07: L'affaire Zeus (CA). Guest TV Roles. [none found]. bold. italic. underline ...
TagTélé - Pub Quebec - Soeur Angel et Marcel Leboeuf -1997
www.tagtele.com/videos/voir/7952 - Translate this page
20 juil. 2007 – Pub Quebec - Soeur Angel et Marcel Leboeuf -1997. ... pub publicite quebec marcel leboeuf soeur ( plus ). pub publicite quebec marcel ...
Watch Marcel Leboeuf's TV-Shows Online for Free on ...
www.watchfreemovies.ch/.../tv-shows-with-marcel-leboeuf-278742/
LetMeWatchThis - Watch Marcel Leboeuf's TV-Shows online - The best selection of FREE streaming Marcel Leboeuf's TV-Shows available. Watch FREE Marcel ...
Marcel Leboeuf partage sa passion - Mieux être - Le Courrier Sud
www.lecourriersud.com/.../Marcel-Leboeuf.../1 - Translate this page
20 nov. 2007 – Le vendredi 9 novembre dernier, le comédien et conférencier Marcel Lebœuf présentait, à l'auditorium des Sœurs de l'Assomption de Nicolet, ...

1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10	Next

Advanced searchSearch HelpGive us feedbackGo to Google.com
Google Home‎Advertising Programs‎Business Solutions‎Privacy‎+Google‎About Google‎


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svnFOGyrYXY


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

y u break the ಠ_ಠ combo


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtsknV9UiCA


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

I did?

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> y u break the ಠ_ಠ combo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb_Ky93OMEk


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ಠ_ಠ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0jYKOh2d0
;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > ಠ_ಠ
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6cC1hWagP4


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 29, 2011)

wow 6 pages in 1 day


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 29, 2011)

google fart truck ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ

ಠ_ಠ

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

WEEEEEEEEE~


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Princess Molestia just turned into Princess Incestia.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Princess Molestia just turned into Princess Incestia.









Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait...
What?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPSar0CowRg
In GTA.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj8Gn5YM1I8


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyd5YEdJlsQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj8Gn5YM1I8


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qHJ-xcMQ7Y


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OaOcWoyoiQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tgXYkTkOHU


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9p_Z6y1y7M


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

She was looking at a cake.


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw-ZfxwS59k


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4sqiqh1-EM


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 30, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/290097-which-flash-cart-should-i-get/
i got nothing


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## philip11 (Nov 30, 2011)

SpammingSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

^
What I saw:


----------



## philip11 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> ^
> What I saw:


Yum


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 30, 2011)

for now on I will only my speech txt here.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

waitwut?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 30, 2011)

...


KingVamp said:


>


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> ...
> 
> 
> KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Shuffling~


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36DUeE88F70


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un1_EEuASqs


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 30, 2011)

philip11 said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...


my


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 30, 2011)

wat


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Elf Gear is omited xiuci.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2011)

and now I know the moment to speech to text? What it is

she sells seashells by the seashore wait a minute is that a puzzle beef sandwich know what is very often got some of that I am I think its food


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 1, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> Yum





> my


Yummy


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

blablabla

Does anyone still remember santa's real clothing color? 03


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

pink


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

definately not. o.o


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTI76yJLOow


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: 















Spoiler



no srsly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

CLANDESTINE RECTAL ENJOYMENT~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: She keeps using her indoor voice D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[titleortal guns are awesome]


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: I WANT


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: This post is related to princess luna


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: This post is related to princess luna


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Nice anagram...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: Nice anagram...





Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: 













Spoiler: 








I lol'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Needs moar luna~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Luna right now...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Fluttershy right now...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 1, 2011)

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DTrGleewB4


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 1, 2011)

What does this red button do? *Click and deletes EOF


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 2, 2011)

Posted Image


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 2, 2011)

*pony image*

*pony video*
*irony*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pFvWJ89Tgg


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frm3mjy9l8c


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 3, 2011)

D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN-9-2MRo2I


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 3, 2011)

WHY DO YOU HATE ME OTHER SMILY?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>





FrozenIndignation said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

D:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

:FAP:

:FAP:

:FAP:

:FAP:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> :FAP:
> 
> :FAP:
> 
> ...



:CLOP:

:CLOP:

:CLOP:

:CLOP:


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > :FAP:
> ...


*:FAP:*

*:FAP:*

*:FAP:*

*:FAP:*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

:wat:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...



_*:CLOP:*_

_*:CLOP:*_

_*:CLOP:*_

_*:CLOP:*_


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> :wat:


I don't think you're getting my point:

*:FAP:*

*:FAP:*

*:FAP:*

*:FAP:*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 3, 2011)

FAP/CLOP PARTY


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...



_*:FAP:*_

_*:FAP:*_

_*:FAP:*_

_*:FAP:*_


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...



*:CLOP:*

_*:CLOP:*_

*:CLOP:*

_*:CLOP:*_


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...



_*:FAP:*_

_*:FAP:*_

_*:FAP:*_

_*:FAP: *_

_*:FAP: *_

_*:FAP:*_


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


:clop:?

:CLOP:?!

:CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP:!!!!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_​_*:FAP:*__*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_ _*:FAP:*_​


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

wait stop looking at me with a  face.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes you can. I'm going to crush your eyeballs if you don't stop!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

No I can't! ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope you know why you're ;O; ing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope. ;O;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

*smashes eyeballs*

I hope you do now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWoQTEjLak


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2JQeb0I6Zk


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O48XjPPoWa0


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2rendXsIH8


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeVCzS89SdU


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ays5DP1m1JQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAdWJVo7n0Y



Spoiler: Bonus



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ5J2duhJFY


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0eLAY97tcU


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwkL0v8dQpM


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4ROi6nsIrM


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-LNRUzJNnI


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

One fail later...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8lu8NnP4-M


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fvYF-x5tYc


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 4, 2011)

a wild fairy appears!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPAuS3bfOzU


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftbdCR6OjQg


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 4, 2011)

iwouldlikesomepoundcake!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)

No one baked any...not even Blanka. ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

I ate the pound cake ;O;


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRaK2qBcaOk


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQE56QW3NQI
She looks like celestia. 

Also...


Spoiler: Snowball fight, anyone?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZhVTargrYo



Spoiler: Awesome!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR-saHXKnlc
She isn't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsqFol2GPT4


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujci7kwT0QM
p_o


----------



## zachtheninja (Dec 5, 2011)

I HEART THE NEO-GEO-POCKET!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gobL8WY6-U0


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn, this was loud... ;O;
Rarity's VA must have had a blast in this episode. 



Spoiler



"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"
"THIIIIIIIIIIS IS WHINING! OHH, THIS HARNESS IS TOO TIGHT! IT'S GOING TO CHAFE...CAN'T YOU LOOSEN IT? OOW, IT HURTS AND IT'S SO NASTY! WHY DIDN'T YOU CLEAN IT FIRST? IT'S GOING TO LEAVE A STAIN! THE WAGON'S TOO HEAVY, WHY DO I HAVE TO PULL IT? [...] BUT I THOUGHT YOU WANTED WHINING!"


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAusNJkNw2Q&feature=related

OMG
CRUNCHY
I WANT TEA
ORANGY


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq2cYOi7DYQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW52PvGKltY


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZgfCblZDWk
*goes insane*


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK7TWuYZg3g


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

lol I never knew there was a jap version of mlp:fim


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> lol I never knew there was a jap version of mlp:fim


Its a fan-dub~


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome~

The voice actor sounded pretty good too


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 5, 2011)

Spoiler: Gummy's give-a-fuck-o-meter


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 5, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Spoiler: Gummy's give-a-fuck-o-meter


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=413TqJPYBMQ
Dash is all liek


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2011)

No spamming allowed.
Read the rules.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Spoiler



[title_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvHgaV5GFBM


Does that mean frozen is... 


Spoiler: Aha! I knew it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiRuG0Ci7Io


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Ya know...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZqxHIdl7sU


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLxGOLaM5dQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf_-1WT4cd8


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Me right now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu3j3Qh7sTE


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Wait, what?





Spoiler: Just this


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)

why was she sitting in the first place!?


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 6, 2011)

IMMA GONNA BRIKK MAI WEI AND FIUX IT USING BOOTMEH


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 6, 2011)

Spoiler: I


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 6, 2011)

don`t break the cycle


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Dec 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Spoiler: I


Vampire Pony!?!?!?!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 7, 2011)

Spoiler



NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 7, 2011)

beef


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

chicken


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

curry


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)

cat curry


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEryAoLfnAA


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVxgwMF0JtQ


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkbOGaJqJmg&feature=related


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 7, 2011)

wol


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8L_7T6XZZg&feature=related


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPs0dEpm1y0


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Pinkie Pirate.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXKWKaxt3c&feature=related


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Haven't seen Ace in quite a while now. /:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 8, 2011)

Neither have I. ._.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Ace has gone ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 8, 2011)

I talked to Ace on skype yesterday ;


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

Ace has gone from the temp ;O;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ace dies at the end.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)

;O;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 8, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Still, if he jumps off a bridge will you? Just because he did it doesnt mean you should. Sorry for my harshness before, but Im sick of people dissing pirates. This is a site that is full of em so it should be expected that 90+% are pirates.


yeahhh


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 9, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


>


that is very cute


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No, it's very arousing.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Dec 9, 2011)

:megusta:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Luna:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 10, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Luigi2011SM64 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


don't you lie to me!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0jYKOh2d0


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Spoiler: Luna is unable to give a fuck~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

wait...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2011)

[yt]8JsbSolUF5c[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

Spoiler













Spoiler: wait, what? 










Celestia??


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

But she has no wings D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DXLdzb9KqA


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkj9uTEnz64


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

Spoiler: Just do what i do 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emv0yh0Obrw


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chpGM5gHCxI


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iV6rGCFMIA


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ2KvpnMkIc


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 11, 2011)

uh oh


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 11, 2011)

If at first you don't succeed... Try better balls.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2011)

,


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 12, 2011)

no it's not spam you fat fuck!!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, you are right! Here you go.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2011)

[yt]dr7ZpXq5aiY[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UleFJUi4gc4


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2011)

[yt]gVUj39TvFOg[/yt]


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Sheimi (Dec 12, 2011)

omg, i dropped my 3ds and it rick rolled me D:


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 12, 2011)

get that pony shit out here into your own thread. also time to watch My Little Rasict LOL.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *Post to valwin


You keep saying troll harder/better,but


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 13, 2011)

Spoiler: the legend of rarity


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 13, 2011)

[yt]eJSJUA-zdkg[/yt]


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOOjlrAv9ho&feature=related


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 14, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Spoiler: 










D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2011)

[yt]9QntKZ27rCY[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 15, 2011)

Everyday I'm bufferin'...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIP6zCis2RQ


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEddd4zx3WA


----------



## Dolei (Dec 16, 2011)

but... why


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 16, 2011)

*omnomnomnom*


----------



## philip11 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2011)

[yt]9NVEDbIC8ds[/yt]


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21dcyYj0AXc


----------



## wasim (Dec 18, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Everyday I'm bufferin'...


Too bad the youtube changed now !


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsq60D3nfrA


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

Yo dawg...I heard you like trees...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMWHSDClfro


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have realized something strange about spike.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sb5J1VId14


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0jQ0SgFLKU


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8F5DMsxrNU


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0eLAY97tcU


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcNMn08DJ60


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxw0tv8tjs4

I AM HEAVY WEAPONS SHY. CRY SUM MOAR!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTkOOPTzYXI


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnn03taw-cY


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWd34M5pK88


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOPruBtl_sk


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj8Gn5YM1I8


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcaKEWqG6_E


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

what's spam?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

nothig


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

What's nothig?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

nothig is nothig


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/forum/201-3ds-hacking-homebrew/


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 22, 2011)

"f...cking homebrew"




Spoiler



[titlen an unrelated note:]


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jCBXOAsTSU


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, I'm the...

Teleporting, Teleporting, Teleporting Fat Guy!

Teleporting, Teleporting, Teleporting Fat Guy!

I came back from time, I got my power glove!

Burt Reynolds stole it from me, got it back!

Teleporting Fat Guy! He's teleporting, and he's so damn fat!

Yeah I am!

Teleporting Fat Guy!

Teleporting, Teleporting, Teleporting Fat Guy!

Teleporting, Teleporting, Teleporting Fat Guy!

Punched Burt Reynolds right in the face! Made him look like such a disgrace!

Cause I'm the Teleporting!

Teleporting Fat Guy!

Punch him in the Fat Guy! From outer space! Teleporting Fat Guy!

Teleporting Fat Guy.....

Teleporting Fat Guy with a cool moustache!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 24, 2011)

banned cuz dis ain't banned thread


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

Spammed.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 24, 2011)

demmaps


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 25, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Spammed.


Ur back!?!??!?!!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

Just for today (and maybe tomorrow), then you won't see me around alot for a year.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 25, 2011)

*stalks machomuu on ps3*


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 25, 2011)

*stalks 4T7 on 3DS*


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 26, 2011)

dah


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

deeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrppp~


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 26, 2011)

mew :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

squee


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

SPAM!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

maps


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Stupid pony, eat SPAM!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

NO U EAT MAPS!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

I forgot Pony's are STOOOPID. So you can't understand my anger through this screen of glass!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

oh gawd. looks like i'm turning into the next alan john. hurr durr.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lmao.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

But...but...there's no chance in hell that I'm gonna be exactly like him...


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

pony rocket launcher anyone?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EgtS_EFzUI


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evd61RY0da0

THE DUMB HAS BEEN DOUBLED! ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rplnWr8B3Xc


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ5xfBo7JBY&feature=related


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey3uo_n2OK0


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqrfXtcAWV0

wait, wat?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3cRWJcZjW4


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkBs2VbOZEI

THE ROYAL CANTERLOT VOICE.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpUYCP0njHU


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v1j8084f0M


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZVj6syXpR8


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95ehPaEfItg

MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZEgEeWVhOw


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TupjfBeF9wU

PINKIE IS SERIOUS. EVERYONE GET TO THE CHOPPA BUNKER!!1!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgZzlJLJVyI


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDKFPPG-8zE


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwMKBchIOPA


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-A_6Le4j0


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

i just did my morning caca


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gsdw88dS7LA


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyeGLP-GDK4


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

iwouldlikesomechristmascake!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 27, 2011)

wuldulieksumpoundcaek?



FrozenIndignation said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Gsdw88dS7LA


Perfect time to click on the snowflake icon.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4UmHKTX9H4


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

All of this spam, and no one brought a fork?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's eat


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

Spoiler: massive image










You could have at least taken it out of the can.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 28, 2011)

can? can i have *pound cake*!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v1j8084f0M


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyd5YEdJlsQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v1j8084f0M


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5I2zqraVsc
wats a hand


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etaIaVgTmAg


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zAf-htWpGU

OMH LET'S FIND EQUESTRIA!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn8YrKnpbfA


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-LlzuKvmAE


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04b58cPvPIQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPsijQoSHBU


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwr_6V276hg


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJxr3cVkYP8


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X9ZRTIAA5g


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozb-a5bn4_A


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLf-yLNecdA



Spoiler: and now for some cuteness


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler: uh oh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler:


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler: socks!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Yay mario


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 29, 2011)

I never did find out if the penis was in 3D.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T23Pv1cFtB4

*F*l*u*tter*s*hy and *R*ainb*o*w *Da*s*h*

FUS RO DAH!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (Dec 31, 2011)

Luna would give a ****, but then she took a arrow to the....  dajaldjfaldj!!???!


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)

I would take an arrow to the dajaldjfaldj, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, I just need to end this.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 3, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uJQM0_Rlnxw


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uJQM0_Rlnxw[/media]


What exactly is it doing?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

I am Catboy


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 3, 2012)

I am loli


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

I am Celestia


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 4, 2012)

Excuse this shit

*Complete iOS Jailbreak Guide*​








"The beat goes on" "Now with more tether-snipping!" Edition 
"Now with Anchor Tags"Edition
This guide was last significantly updated on December 27, 2011 at 1:34 PM EST.

http://pix.gbatemp.n...masterpiece.jpg

This guide is maintained by [m]Dialexio[/m]. It was based on the guide written by [m]Danny600kill[/m], [m]iFish[/m], and [m]alidsl[/m], but has since been (nearly) rewritten.

Contents
Glossary
Can your device be jailbroken?
What device do I have?
[anchor='Glossary']*Glossary*






Spoiler



[titleon't know what it means? Check in here!]
An *IPSW* (originally stood for "iPod Software") is a firmware file. (It's actually a renamed .ZIP file.) Each device has its own firmware, so you can't use a firmware for the iPhone 4S on an iPad (and vice-versa).
*Jailbreaking* allows iOS to run programs that Apple didn't approve. They're able to extend the capabilities of your device in many ways, breaking Apple's boundaries in the process (try finding custom themes in the App Store!). You'll have all of the features that Apple typically provides with iOS, and everything else Apple _won't_ provide!
A *semi-tethered jailbreak* allows you to use part of your jailbroken device. Some things (e.g. Cydia, Safari) may not work, though.
An *SHSH* is a signature that is used within Apple's firmware. On newer devices, the firmware is customized with a device-unique string, requiring iTunes to fetch new SHSHs from Apple's server.
A *tethered jailbreak* requires you to connect your device to a computer in order to jailbreak, and then run a program (e.g. redsn0w) in order to reboot your device.
*Unlocking* lets your iPhone use a carrier that doesn't carry the iPhone.
An *untethered jailbreak* does not require a computer to reboot.














*[anchor='Can your device be jailbroken?']**Can your device be jailbroken?*
The iPhone 4S currently does not have a jailbreak available.
The iPad 2 only has a jailbreak available for iOS 4.3.3.

For all other devices, a jailbreak is available!



Spoiler: Want more detailed information?




*Apple TV* NOTE: The version numbers used in this guide are what's reported by the Apple TV.
- Apple TV 2G (iOS ≤4.3 Build 8F455 and 4.4.4 untethered / 4.4-4.4.3 tethered)

*iPad*
- iPad 1G (iOS ≤4.3.3 and 5.0.1 untethered / 4.3.4-5.0 tethered)
- iPad 2 (iOS 4.3.3 untethered)

*iPhone*
- iPhone 2G, iPhone 3G, and iPhone 3GS old bootrom Guide maintained by Dialexio.
- iPhone 3GS new bootrom (iOS ≤4.3.3 and 5.0.1 untethered / 4.3.4-5.0 tethered)
- iPhone 4 GSM model (iOS ≤4.3.3 and 5.0.1 untethered / 4.3.4-5.0 tethered)
- iPhone 4 CDMA model (iOS 4.2.6-4.2.8 and 5.0.1 untethered / 4.2.9-5.0 tethered)

*iPod touch*
- iPod touch 1G and iPod touch 2G (old and new bootroms)
- iPod touch 3G and iPod touch 4G (iOS ≤4.3.3 and 5.0.1 untethered / 4.3.4-5.0 tethered)



The earliest firmware that this guide supports is *iOS 3.1.3*. This guide does not cover beta firmwares, nor will it ever.

*[anchor='What device do I have?']**What device do I have?*


Spoiler



[titlepen for pictures.]
iPad
*iPad (first generation)*
Click on the image for the image's Flickr page.
http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4061/4667604500_3f89ae9aef.jpg

*iPad 2*
3G-capable iPad 2s also have a black bar on the top. Click on the image for the image's Flickr page.
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5110/5588636186_e1163f2839.jpg

iPhone
*iPhone 2G*
https://upload.wikim...iPhone_rear.jpg
(This is a derivative work of a picture from Robert Scoble.)

*iPhone 3G (left) and iPhone 3GS (right)*
The iPhone 3GS also has a compass, video recording, and Voice Control. Click on the image for the image's Flickr page.
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3334/3640543343_4f75d8316c.jpg

*iPhone 4*
http://gbatemp.net/u...7_240_44904.png

*iPhone 4S*
The iPhone 4S looks identical to the iPhone 4 (CDMA model), except it also has a micro-SIM slot on the right side.


iPod touch
*iPod touch 1G*
http://km.support.ap...53/HT1353_9.jpg

*iPod touch 2G*
The iPod touch 2G is incapable of using Voice Control, and has four lines of text on the back.
http://km.support.ap...3/HT1353_32.jpg

*iPod touch 3G*
The iPod touch 3G appears similar to the iPod touch 2G, and was only made available in 32 GB and 64 GB capacities. However, it can access Voice Control by holding down the Home button. On the back engraving, the model number is reported as "A1318."
http://km.support.ap...uchlate2009.jpg

*iPod touch 4G*
http://gbatemp.net/u...7_240_49902.png


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the most spam I've seen (today).


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

Yet, we need even moar spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EgtS_EFzUI


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdRwBW4uwDs


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSLp2nLrE7E


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnZz_zcBk4c


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoTsQb5qTLM

I wants to get vvvvvv now T_T;

*glares at australiany 3dsy shopy thingy*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 4, 2012)

VVVVVV is out!? 
Where the hell have I been?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXh7ZipUuQ
It loops. ;O;


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 5, 2012)

I would write an extremely long post repeating 'SPAM' a million times, but I can't be bothered...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxjICMcIwPc


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTfiFuYu7Wk


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

@[member='alidsl']


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 8, 2012)

@[member='shlong']



Spoiler: 




Time for a avata/signature change?


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaah but I CBA to make a request ┐('～`；)┌
Maybe another Mami one?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2012)

@FrozenIndignation


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

p_o


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 8, 2012)

tigris said:


> [spoiler[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxNT8ONn-To&t=1m9s


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

o_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

p_q



Spoiler: Uh, yes I have...Nightmare Moon. 


















If you're talking about the Signs, then no.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

o_Q



Spoiler: This is what I do when I get bored of reading


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler: Whatever it is you're doing, keep doing it...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLkc1huIBCo


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler: You make dashie sad. D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler: I need an excuse to use this one...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler: All hail the hypnojack


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler: 









To whom it may concern:

Fuck you too.

Signed, Princess Celestia


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPsijQoSHBU


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4az7Bt2mQ4


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvoLohmwz54


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpUYCP0njHU


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG-8zxXNZvU


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEWwvk7o3ug


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 10, 2012)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK _*FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH0mdQw-xKk


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2012)

Spoiler: Pikohan~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

Spoiler:


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 10, 2012)

I just had 5 cups of coffee


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > [spoiler[
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPsijQoSHBU


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jan 11, 2012)

YOU GUYS!
STOP THROWING MY STUFF!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UEkT3VZRFU

I'm in the mood to listen to Polish :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvG_LKVrFe8


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Jan 11, 2012)

FALCON PAWNCH!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaTpLJtBbkI


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh7qjiTq2u4


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

HAIL TO CHUCK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2XUgE6g7XU


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd6AVvkJ3cw


O_O


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sYaSA4pWqw


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

iwouldlikesomepoundcake?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

I would like some strawberry shortcakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

IDLIEKSUMPOUNDCAEK


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

idlieksumnothig


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

idlieksum


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

idlieksum...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

youdlieksum


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjxCnjFdfpQ


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 14, 2012)

[yt]http://www.youtube.c...n&v=S4EDTsckulA[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

Wiip™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4EDTsckulA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q93TnzVZw4k


----------



## Wiip™ (Jan 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Wiip™ said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.c...h?v=S4EDTsckulA
> ...



PINKIE PIE!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=432_SEpetVM


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 15, 2012)

INTERRUPT


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkj9uTEnz64


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkj9uTEnz64


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j8y_vW59Xo


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVwPV9p_x8E


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.spam.com


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 15, 2012)

There seems to be a rather large amount of PONIES on this topic


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> There seems to be a rather large amount of PONIES on this topic


Neigh. Oh, wait that's a horse...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a rather large amount of PONIES on this topic
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H4ceCOMXHY


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 15, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMCoMJVPgB8


----------



## mameks (Jan 15, 2012)

╼━︻╮ ξ(✿ >‿❛)ξ ╭︻━╾ ＴＩＲＯ　ＦＩＮＡＬＥ！


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gWmEU5lkGA


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 16, 2012)

what a bunch of spammers














































































































































































































































































































































































































im one of you too


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 16, 2012)

What spam? I don't see any spam!


----------



## Aneki (Jan 17, 2012)

You know........ that spam that isn't there































































































































all you need to do is believe in it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

You mean like this? ^-^


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 17, 2012)

A newly joined member with zero post has posted in the EoF!! =D

Our job is done, H-chan.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

It is? o.o
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 17, 2012)

*meh.*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

wat


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't even...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 17, 2012)

Everybody gather around sit in your wheel chair and don’t move
don’t move! yah, don’t move! yeah, don’t move! its a don’t move dance!
Don’t move! remain motionless! remain motionless!
Don’t move! remain motionless! remain motionless!
Don’t move! remain motionless! remain motionless!


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 17, 2012)

SUP GUYZ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)

hai guise wats goin on in dis thred? durrrr


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2012)

​


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 18, 2012)

I win


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 18, 2012)

No! 




















































































































































































































































































I win


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 18, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 18, 2012)

:/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riqPeucKarg


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA aaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 18, 2012)

SPAM


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN
I WIN


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 18, 2012)

Blink and you will miss it


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Blink and you will miss it



Ahh tis true


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 18, 2012)

That's what she said?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 19, 2012)

7


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

0


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 19, 2012)

5


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 19, 2012)

-7


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 19, 2012)

69


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

39


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

93


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

63


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 19, 2012)

9363


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

6393


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

3693


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 19, 2012)

9633


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

####


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

****


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

__


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

__


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK4CZdbe_M0


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-A-zT_IYFo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZs7w25DpUI


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhhY0Oy3hnU


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 19, 2012)

23


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 19, 2012)

D: but i dont wanna hurt fluttershy!!!

._. replace all the chickens with scootaloo tho...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRREpteyvAM


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhhY0Oy3hnU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR7PfEQmmj4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMzkx7Rh1uM


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqlfR5xHDM
The pinkie has been doubled!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFCHn4_DC7c


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Ln1Dnaxgk


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> 23
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/media]


How do even reacted that?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 20, 2012)

meh.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pmjA59Bb0w


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 21, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pmjA59Bb0w


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tePkAepGD5E


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 24, 2012)

why, disney. why.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOljwJCujLk


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SlENWqSuDk

Derpy


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzIGHgWejf8


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 26, 2012)

(╯¯O¯）╯FUS RO DAH! ==== ┻━┻


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52YcluhTsq0
(I actually watched this when it aired)


----------



## mameks (Jan 26, 2012)

http://tsumaaranai.tumblr.com/post/16529188945 @Harumy  more of those cute gifs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnFO6b__gYw


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbVjc3zzp8


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvupI2UXbvw
Derpy's ass is destructive.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

[MLP:FiM Video]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

[generic spam post]


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

[spam]


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs_NWubzktc


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2RipI7Eb4


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ1eJpZ74wg


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

MAH NU AVATARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 27, 2012)

machomuu said:


> MAH NU AVATARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Godot is cool


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 27, 2012)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwp60eYuie0


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler







¿ʎʇıɹɐɹ ssǝɔuıɹd


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vELn0VlSseo


----------



## blueboy (Jan 28, 2012)

blah blah blah think u'll be get in this nah nahnhah 
not in the back of ma caaar caar car
if u kep talking dat shizzzzz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZIVmKOdrBk


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 28, 2012)

saw that on the Joystiq.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwr_863mXgA


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF03LwE87Og


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 29, 2012)

@[member='Vulpes Abnocto']

Orly.
*




*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frm3mjy9l8c


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIZ3POPwudQ


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcOw9JeYRaE


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2012)

tigris said:


>



AHHHHHH IT BLINDS MEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh7qjiTq2u4


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2012)

I think is Black-Ace is trying to 1-Up me.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 1, 2012)

[yt]hApUyX6ueGE[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pa_nLQmTQc


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saz6ICOfO1Y


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJNah03YRPM


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 1, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I think is Black-Ace is trying to 1-Up me.



ICE > ace
yup


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2012)

trolololololololoolol


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWqKfO3caw4


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN5IOF4bDR0


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdXfBTH6W3k


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI3spZQC5nk


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 4, 2012)

Me:


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > I think is Black-Ace is trying to 1-Up me.
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Me:


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Me:


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH-yA8U2XgI


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## 324atk (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 6, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2012)

v*OBJECTIONS!!!!*​


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Feb 6, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Maverick Lunar X said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 6, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2012)

c-c-c-combo breaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT2jpQpJi0Q


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 7, 2012)

/)^3^(\​


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

so awesome!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 7, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


meh.


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 7, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## sweenish (Feb 7, 2012)

edited spam


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ~.~ (Feb 8, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Spoiler



Oh the Humanity bandwidth..


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU04pJncjxU


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzuWb5Vj5KI


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 8, 2012)

Wait...AJ and Dashie..?


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 9, 2012)

My right ball feels heavier than the left. U jelly?


----------



## ~.~ (Feb 9, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> My right ball feels heavier than the left. U jelly?


Nah, I like my sense of equilibrium.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdo_6Le7Me4


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 13, 2012)

If she didn't stop him, this video would be several hours long.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPSEYvP91EA


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU2qtBm6V4c


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdaCXH5gT_w


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwUX4cSwrRk


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCGjLh5lLxk


----------



## MichaelYee (Feb 17, 2012)

so....i need at least 1 post to access the 'profile customization' option.

*posts


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Feb 17, 2012)

these posts dont count


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 17, 2012)

KUPO!!!​


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c0o39_wWQI


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2012)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkTw7J-hGmg


----------



## Quincy (Feb 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IkTw7J-hGmg


Free carwash!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 19, 2012)

Quincy said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IkTw7J-hGmg
> ...


There's a bomb on the bus! If it drops below 50 it goes off... None of you seen Speed?


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 20, 2012)

My reaction of looking at what I am doing for English this week


----------



## IAmChuckNorris (Feb 21, 2012)

ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM !ME LIKE SPAM !

sO AS i WAS WALKING IN THE FOREST I SAW A WILD CHUCK NORRIS.. SO I DECIDEDDDD TOOOO BAATTTLEES IT AND LOST                     

SO AS I END MY POST I THINK


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 21, 2012)

Spam is not allowed here! 
































I think.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2012)

True.

I like waffles?



Ooooh cross-thred


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

Granted, but i post this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzLhxwg5hEA


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 22, 2012)

Nyan cat Pinkie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykGvsUJqqE4


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoFb0QSYMhY

Yay golden sun...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUB31taR16c


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXxP_-XaKrk

No, fluttershy...you probably owe it all to the butterflies. They saved your life


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 23, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J89q3Lfm7M


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWjqEgDymus


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Mar 5, 2012)

-pic-

hha hella random


----------



## 324atk (Mar 5, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind thought about the children


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 5, 2012)

*COMIC SANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11*


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 5, 2012)

xwatchmanx is TRYING to learn "homework"... but xwatchmanx can only learn four moves!

Delete an older move to make room for "homework"?
>Yes
No

Which move should be forgotten?
-Sleep
-Class
-Eat
-Play video games


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

-Homework


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 5, 2012)

HA!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## JornTenge (Mar 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## Boy12 (Mar 8, 2012)

THIS IS WHAT SPAM LOOK'S LIKE


----------



## Wiip™ (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFaHacI5xqg


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler:


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 12, 2012)

TOO MUCH PONY! Y U SO OBSESSED WITH PONY!


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Mar 13, 2012)

The 3DS hacking scene said:
			
		

> Crown3DS is announced: It's fake don't fall for it!
> Email about the Crown3DS team giving up: That email could have come from anyone! Crown3DS could still be made!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

FOOLS! YOU DON'T KNOW THE MEANING OF SPAM!!! 




Therefore...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You shall be brought to justice! Nyaaaaah! *uses spam attack*


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvmMel7pFYM



Spoiler: She has balls.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pjuP8Q8yl4


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA7dGr66aoY


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQrxH1CuuSA


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgzR5OaYykk


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ydfpU2LjU


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbJWfo2qLJk


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, boy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1mmCYHaZ4s


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)

Needs moar fluttershy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG-HZxG81Uk


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYgbIk8j2Dw


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17fLG_rCseo


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## DJPlace (Mar 21, 2012)

wtf is this?!? is it now the new pony thread? also spam is ham you fat fucks!!


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Mar 21, 2012)

They turned this thread into a Pony thread =/



They will pay fo' this...


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)

100 pages late to the party.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 21, 2012)

I LOVE THIS FACE


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 21, 2012)

wtf at the last post?!?


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 21, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> wtf at the last post?!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Harumy (Mar 21, 2012)

they see me spammin', they're hatin'


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## DJPlace (Mar 27, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rG-HZxG81Uk



0:07-0:10 fucking epic!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJWRu7QF2Hw


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2012)

:3


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a41Ya2RT_s


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 29, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>



every time i see that image my stomach get's sick...


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been seeing pony for the past 30 pages... when will it stop?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 29, 2012)

Never


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 29, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> I've been seeing pony for the *past 30 pages*... when will it stop?









Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqcWtua-Yug


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRMH28SQK8

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Mar 31, 2012)

I rage at video games. Even games like Viva Piñata.

This is my confession.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Mar 31, 2012)

spam..


----------



## 324atk (Apr 1, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


>





Hydreigon said:


> ...



Is the EoF the only place you two post? I swear I see you guys everywhere in here


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

You can post outside of the EoF now?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

Wait...

There's a world outside the EoF?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> Wait...
> 
> There's a world outside the EoF?


Don't listen to him! He speaks only lies and misleads you into the rest of The Temp. Turn your eyes and only look at the truth! And the Truth is only here!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...
> ...


The real question is how I managed to get a post count...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wtf where do you guys even get all these pics??


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


----------



## 324atk (Apr 1, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


GIANT QUOTE OF DOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

324atk said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


*pulls out banana bag*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 1, 2012)

AS ADMIN I ORDER YOU GUYS TO STOP POSTING PONIES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 1, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> AS ADMIN I ORDER YOU GUYS TO STOP POSTING PONIES!


As a "Banned!!" posing as an admin, I supersede you're order...


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 1, 2012)

EDIT: NOOO MY RED NAME! ;O;


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zbi0XmGtMw


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpLLq6WEDNo


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXHIiZP46Cs


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)

Spoiler: WARNING: NSFW


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdgixzZp3Gc


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

sOOOOO. maaaaaannnnnyyyyyy
_*PONIES!!!!!!*_


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> sOOOOO. maaaaaannnnnyyyyyy
> _*PONIES!!!!!!*_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-19kMXEBw8


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > sOOOOO. maaaaaannnnnyyyyyy
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 3, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05N54ksZHLU


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 3, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6gv2f6wkag


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 3, 2012)

I see now how the shinies went rare. they died from entering this thread due to massive pony overload.

Leaving for the sake of staying alive :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

*throws master ball*

Damn, too late...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: And now for something completely different


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)

She seems...small...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

"My pony...died for not being shy enough..."


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)

This is what happened to mine.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 5, 2012)

chaaaaaaaaaaaarge...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

Everytime I go into this thread I know there will be ponies, but I can't help but come back to it...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)

I swear, I didn't start this...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

shoo bee doo, shoo shoo bee doo!

i feel...old.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Apr 7, 2012)

[youtube]AlqMOz-S1m8[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Just copy pasting the link works... mostly...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=591d77diOTI

or...

```
you can use the [yt][/yt] tags
```


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

[yt]ICupK3KZwFY[/yt]


```
[yt] does this though
```


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlqMOz-S1m8


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLTZctTG6cE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke62bMLmP_0


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMQbp8wwpwM


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNWAVvah_B8


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmRGkOPo-9E


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Now have something completely different.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyiEaSzpdMk


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Nimbus...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

Cat curry.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Wait a sec...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YnQdBD2y64


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 7, 2012)

Suddenly, Shakespeare.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUcGjL6p-hc

Then fall Rarity!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wblE8YYLyQ0


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5nqwUPrKvI


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAn9novxF9A


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fNl73G_1HE


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_baHMhBmPvw


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXotV_tskVk


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsqFol2GPT4
NAO GIMMEH CAEK


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)

kk


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 10, 2012)

unrelated, but holy crap


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ8c-dDCqNE
bananas


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RF-0wDkl7c


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhPb8RxiqIg
;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9QE7LRjF54


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_baHMhBmPvw


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


>


wait, didn't i...


Hydreigon said:


>







doesn't matter, begins nomming


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwMKBchIOPA


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpUYCP0njHU


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kick7t_SRhw


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3cRWJcZjW4


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXsPcp_KtJw


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVH-JhL2xmE


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTSh0SKtC1c


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSvUO1Oz92Y


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZjmVk_9UNI


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JjTYVasFTY
She's cleaning fluttershy...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co5ks1ZXrxw


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmkNV76lPrc


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBHFfknUsbU


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0l28Qmj9MY


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA9dFZJtQWc


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQhY8NkExTM


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpEJDgyWUzM


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 12, 2012)

lololololol this thread... seen all those pics on memebase though


----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


>


trolololo


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

too... many... BRONIES...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

.Chris said:


> too... many... BRONIES...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)

*attempts to click on that x, and nothing happens*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHU2eqCEJ4o


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 14, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

*tosses money at screen*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*Tosses money at screen*
WHY U NO TAKE MY MONEY!?
... I think my screen is broken...


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXUzM4bSSUI


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPtpxhDfDbQ


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXIHH6C61I0


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Apr 16, 2012)

noob quesion: how do i unsubb from this thread lol


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

^i dunno...I don't follow this topic.. /gg

now reading forum rules since I don't want to get into trouble when I start posting stuff.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 18, 2012)

There's a BIG button that says "Unfollow this topic" on the top right.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Tnqisce7E

*keeps re-watching the rainbow dash part of that song*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## haddad (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## haddad (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## koimayeul (Apr 18, 2012)

unicorn > ponies


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vTgV1W2Va0


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 21, 2012)

?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)

"Where the hell is luna in the new episode!? She--oh, never mind. There she is..."


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sob1t-iUCmE


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 24, 2012)

SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)

*wonders if he should scroll all the way to the right to hit the like button*


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 24, 2012)

Too late I already did.

Oh and Spiderman is taking this thread back!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 24, 2012)

I clik the text over n over but I c no posted Imege


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 24, 2012)

lol at the Google homepage today


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

Spoiler: I can relate to this way more than I should


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUaIEThgVm0


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

Me when I sing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNQMUxIK09s


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Changlings


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Spoiler: 4-koma


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


>


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Scientifically, the glass is always full no matter how much you drink 



Spoiler



Gas particles FTW


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

*nom*


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> *nom*


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Polar coordinates, how I love you...
Wait, what..?





I want this notebook ._.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)

Me too ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Red eyes...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 28, 2012)

Boooooooooob, the builder~


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 2, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIy4VusrDD0


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybbo6jWDKXw


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sCXBFv2Xk


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cMKx4o1cic


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW-P0yHIwG4


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7FemtsvV1Y


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFNKccJc5eo


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Sheimi (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcEgVXTumdY


----------



## Hydreigon (May 3, 2012)

Season 3...


oh gawd, why do you loop? ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHIFi8mFIKw


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2012)

testing testing


----------



## Sheimi (May 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg82OkLONxU


----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwVc3lImATI


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1AVVKUuj3k


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCpdDS3L2xs


----------



## Forstride (May 6, 2012)

You two are killing the EoF.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> You two are killing the EoF.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M


----------



## Hydreigon (May 6, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 7, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

WAY TOO MUCH PONYZ AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH
PONYPONYPONYPOYNPOYNPOYNNYKNONYNYOPWNY


----------



## Sheimi (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

I must have more posts in EoF! I MUST


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp32TigGfZk


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWa0kkIRumk


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0cY2NWlddU


----------



## Hydreigon (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 11, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 12, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 12, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2012)

@Ponies


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

Epic ponies are epic.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

What happens when I try to use my phone:





Always end up with ponies~


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 13, 2012)

zip zop zoobity bop, here we go down the slope!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

pokemon mystery dungeon


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)

They're staring into Luna's room


----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hydreigon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (May 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_a3OcO4P-g


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNgg_8wfbF0


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, which one of you is this?


----------

